# Kamishiro Yuki Art Shop™



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2007)

​


_Heero's gif requests thread _​
I do:
- Transparent Avatars and Signatures
- Add Effects to Avatars and Signatures, whatever you want
- Full Sets with both Sig and Avy


*Rules For Requesting to the Shop:
! You must have at least 1000 posts to request.
! You must provide a good quality stock otherwise your request might be rejected.
! Post the pics in spoilers.
! If you have another active request at another shop from the section, your request will be rejected.
! Please wait patiently, no one has time to do sets for 24 hours a day.
! Also, turn off your signature like this: 

- YOU HAVE TO REP AND CREDIT FOR THE WORK -
- When you credit add link to my shop or profile, and do not put it in spoilers. You can add the link to this if you want:
​
- If you don't claim the set in 2 days it will be automatically put to giveaways.​If you like the set i made, then take it and use it. You are not allowed to post it in giveaways section and request credit for it, since it's not your work! If you don't like it, then delete the request and request it somewhere else, therefore leave the set here. As the creator of that set I have the right to put it to giveaways. Thank you.

No workers needed at the moment ;D.​*​​

Also, be patient after you request here, it might take a while since i finish your request considering how busy i am or how many requests are before yours.

*Just post: *
*the stock 
the dimension of the avy/sig 
the colour you want for the border
If you want or not borders*

*Also, you have to wait 5 days to ask for another request*​
EXAMPLE OF MY WORK















​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2007)

*Kamishiro's shop for sigs and avys ~read first post~*




























​


----------



## Totitos (Dec 6, 2007)

turn off your sig @lk


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2007)

​


----------



## Totitos (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the avy 

Sawamura is badass 

thanks Kami

EDIT: 24 limits


----------



## Kamina (Dec 6, 2007)

Cut him out please, thanks.

His ear looks funny but thanks, ill use it. rep+


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 6, 2007)

Totitos said:


> turn off your sig @lk



oh shit, i forgot. sorry. 

@Yuki! 

nicely done!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2007)

Vizard said:


> His ear looks funny but thanks, ill use it. rep+



is this better?


And please, turn off the sig


----------



## Kamina (Dec 6, 2007)

Much better, thank you.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 6, 2007)

hey emily!

could you take my ava and give it a border like the one totitos has?! that would be great 

thanks in advance


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> hey emily!
> 
> could you take my ava and give it a border like the one totitos has?! that would be great
> 
> thanks in advance



let me think if i want that


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 6, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> let me think if i want that



its awesome


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Can i  work here too 
Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Can i  work here too
> Thanks



sure . Where else are you working?


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

I work in Brollis shop, Ghost alex's shop and also Fuujins shop 
I work with sigs animated and avatars animated and also normal photoshop stuff


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I work in Brollis shop, Ghost alex's shop and also Fuujins shop
> I work with sigs animated and avatars animated and also normal photoshop stuff



mmm... great. . I like the border you have now . What other borders can you do? . Examples?


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> mmm... great. . I like the border you have now . What other borders can you do? . Examples?



Curvy borders, Circle borders, Multicoloured borders, ordinary borders...... anything you like


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 6, 2007)

_Could you cut this out so only the guy and sword are there  .... if you can't .. its cool ..._


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Nightmare said:


> _Could you cut this out so only the guy and sword are there  .... if you can't .. its cool ..._



i will do it!!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 6, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I work in Brollis shop, Ghost alex's shop and also Fuujins shop
> I work with sigs animated and avatars animated and also normal photoshop stuff



Lol, remember you also work in my shop as well  Oh and can i work here as well


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 6, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> i will do it!!



_sweet .... thanks  _


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Lol, remember you also work in my shop as well  Oh and can i work here as well



ok foxy boy .

Nightmare, the sig please


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 6, 2007)

_sorry  ..... _


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

here you go 
I am not really happy with it -_- because his leg gets eaten by the background!!


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 6, 2007)

_thanks ... but why is he so ... fuzzy ?????? _


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Nightmare said:


> _thanks ... but why is he so ... fuzzy ?????? _



Thats because thats how his colours are blended into his background...........


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2007)

Nightmare said:


> _thanks ... but why is he so ... fuzzy ?????? _



TURN OFF the signature!!!


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 6, 2007)

_I did .... i just did it too late  ... sorry ......_


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Nightmare said:


> _I did .... i just did it too late  ... sorry ......_



he did not rep me for doing his request


----------



## Raizen (Dec 6, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> he did not rep me for doing his request



I think he wants you to re-do it or make it look better before he  reps you.


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 7, 2007)

_I already repped him .... but i wanted 1100 post when i did it so he gets more rep .... _


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 7, 2007)

Nightmare said:


> _I already repped him .... but i wanted 1100 post when i did it so he gets more rep .... _



ok, no problem . So you're using the sig he did, right?


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 7, 2007)

_i was ... then changed to a jessica alba sig to match my ava ... after i get new nightmare ava ... then i use nightmare sig ... I like to match : _


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 7, 2007)

Nightmare said:


> _i was ... then changed to a jessica alba sig to match my ava ... after i get new nightmare ava ... then i use nightmare sig ... I like to match : _



ahhh... ok, I see 
Glad you liked the job we did though


----------



## fraj (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey why you not on msn 
thought ill talk to you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 7, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hey why you not on msn
> thought ill talk to you



now you're not on . Pm when you'll be
we have to talk about those borders


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Dec 8, 2007)

Please take off the white background  if you can keep the word that'd be great if you can't that is ok too


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll do it Chii  haven't done anything all day!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok chii here is the transparent pic!


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

*Type*: sig
* Stock*: 
* Border*: triple line border
* size*: same size as like this pic or bigger than that.

please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 8, 2007)

Totitos i'll do your request


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok Totitos, How's this?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks FoxSpirit.

I´ll rep you when I can


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Dec 8, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok chii here is the transparent pic!



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so late


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* Link
*Border:* Black, if possible a border that looks like my current avatar's
*Size:*  Same size as the pic which should be 125 x 125


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Type:* Avatar
> *Stock:* Link
> *Border:* Black, if possible a border that looks like my current avatar's
> *Size:*  Same size as the pic which should be 125 x 125



Ill do it....... give me a little bit


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Type:* Avatar
> *Stock:* Link
> *Border:* Black, if possible a border that looks like my current avatar's
> *Size:*  Same size as the pic which should be 125 x 125



here 


Sorry Fraj . I'm just damn bored and i made this to escape a bit from it, but you guys are doing everything


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 9, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here
> 
> 
> Sorry Fraj . I'm just damn bored and i made this to escape a bit from it, but you guys are doing everything



Thanks man!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Thanks man!



Close your sig please , and glad you liked it .

PS: I'm not a man :rofl


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 9, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Close your sig please , and glad you liked it .
> 
> PS: I'm not a man :rofl



 uh... thanks, maam?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> uh... thanks, maam?



somehow better :rofl. i'm over 50 yrs :rofl


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

you stole my request............. that is against the rules boss.......... dont do it again please


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Dec 9, 2007)

A fight over doing requests funny XP


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

That's no fight Chii


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> That's no fight Chii



Hey emily --- tell me how my signature and avatar is that i made yesterday....
Ill turn it off once you have looked at it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hey emily --- tell me how my signature and avatar is that i made yesterday....
> Ill turn it off once you have looked at it



it's nice, but it has Rukia in it


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> it's nice, but it has Rukia in it



I think i know it has rukia........... anything wrong with that?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I think i know it has rukia........... anything wrong with that?



lol, rep. 
Guess who's the owner


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Link removed
> Guess who's the owner



Its not that I hate her......... i made it coz of the blending of the picture........ its all about blending not about liking or not 
and for some reasons even i hate rukia but you know shit happens!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Its not that I hate her......... i made it coz of the blending of the picture........ its all about blending not about liking or not
> and for some reasons even i hate rukia but you know shit happens!!



I agree, the blender looks nice 

don't you wanna join my hate?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* Link
*Border:* Black, if possible a border that looks like my current avatar's
*Size:* Same size as the pic which should be 125 x 125

Pretty much a repeat of my previous request.

*Type:* Signature
*Stock:* Link
*Border:* Same type as avy
*Size:* Same size as pic 415 x 200


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Type:* Avatar
> *Stock:* Link
> *Border:* Black, if possible a border that looks like my current avatar's
> *Size:* Same size as the pic which should be 125 x 125
> ...



I'll take it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

How's  this?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 9, 2007)

thanx.  Can't rep you 'til I spread a little of it around.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> thanx.  Can't rep you 'til I spread a little of it around.



don't forget about the credit dear . Glad you liked it


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello there. I need transparency please.

Reqmts: Only Yui and her guitar.



Reps to whoever does it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 10, 2007)

Rolling~Star said:


> Hello there. I need transparency please.
> 
> Reqmts: Only Yui and her guitar.
> 
> ...



I'll do it. And turn off signature please


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 10, 2007)

Actually, I'm removing it for the time being to make way for that one.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 10, 2007)

Rolling~Star said:


> Actually, I'm removing it for the time being to make way for that one.



Here....


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you. I'm out of rep for some reason. I'll give you some tomorrow.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 10, 2007)

Rolling~Star said:


> Thank you. I'm out of rep for some reason. I'll give you some tomorrow.



sure . and by the way you remove your sig from additional options .


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I know. But I won't be using my Rei sig anymore anyway.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 10, 2007)

Can someone remove the background of this image and also reduce the size?

I'll be extremely grateful if someone could.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, how's this corniliano?


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 10, 2007)

*slaps Forehead* I forgot you guys could fix any pic .... 

anyway could someone do this one please 
make sure you get the ass right


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 10, 2007)

How's this nightmare?


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 10, 2007)

_thats great .... but i have another request if its not too much trouble .... could you try this one_


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmm... let me try...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, how's this?


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 10, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok, how's this corniliano?



Its perfect! Thank you very much.


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 11, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok, how's this?



_:WOW thats really good ... i'd rep you if i could but i have to pass some around ... _


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

you can pass it to me


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2007)

wtf nightmare........ your transparency is so messed up -_-


----------



## Willy Wonka (Dec 16, 2007)

hi can i have a sig pic useing this

and if it's not to much trouble if you can cut out the neko
                                   thanks


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2007)

gamer004 said:


> hi can i have a sig pic useing this
> 
> and if it's not to much trouble if you can cut out the neko
> thanks



ill do it and please turn off your sig please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 16, 2007)

Cut out the neko? o_O
There is A NEKO in the pic, without it, the image is nothing :S


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 16, 2007)

sig transperancy request


ill rep and all that good stuff. thx in advance


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 16, 2007)

Spliffjones said:


> sig transperancy request
> 
> 
> ill rep and all that good stuff. thx in advance



I'll take it 

Here . Hope it's like you want


----------



## Willy Wonka (Dec 16, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Here you go



thanks alot! um.. can you pm me the code....


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 16, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'll take it
> 
> Here . Hope it's like you want



could you remove the thing to the right of his head and give him the same background color as a sig


----------



## Willy Wonka (Dec 16, 2007)

hey how do you get those chibi things like the in your avatar


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 16, 2007)

^^go to blind itachi's deviant art, he has a gallery of them. just ask him to use one


----------



## Willy Wonka (Dec 16, 2007)

im haveing a hard time finding him... can you send me a link plz?


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 16, 2007)

^Look em up in the members list, he has a link to his DA in his sig


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello all, Another Request for your shop.

Transparency please, but other effects to your liking are welcome.


*Spoiler*: __ 









+reps for the one who does it or one who does first.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 17, 2007)

Spliffjones said:


> could you remove the thing to the right of his head and give him the same background color as a sig



Ok, but i don't really get this part "give him the same background color as a sig"??? .

I'll take it Rolling 

Rolling:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The simple one 
The modified one


----------



## Willy Wonka (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks!  ( now if i can just solve how to put that pic in my sig )


----------



## Mahogany (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 






I just need a transparancy.


----------



## .Nagato. (Dec 18, 2007)

just turn the background of itachi except for him and the chair transparent~ thankies!!!~ X3


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 18, 2007)

Would this work for you, Uchiha Strike?


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 18, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> THANKIES!!! *REPS*
> u live in the philippines???



yup, I do.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, I remembered I had that there. 


I can't do your request, Mahogany. I failed hard. 

I'll leave that up to Yuki.


----------



## .Nagato. (Dec 18, 2007)

@mahongay... tried to do yours for a short time but unfortunately, it will take alot of time for me to make the background transparent due to narutos hair strands and pixels
but heres what ive done so far


----------



## Freiza (Dec 18, 2007)

Can some one do my avvy? make transparent


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2007)

*First of all, Rolling Star and Uchiha Strike, what are you guys doing here?
You're not WORKERS here but you took the shop's requests, now what's that, huh???
Your signatures are still on, and it seems that you were jus having a conversation there. 
DELETE your posts or i'll ask a mod to do that and you'll most likely be penalized too .*



Mahogany said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do this right now.



Freiza, give more details about the avy? You must bring a pic and give us some indications too, like what colour would you like the borders to be? I cannot choose a random pic for you....



MAHOGANY:
normal and resized

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 18, 2007)

_Hi, back again  ......
Can someone make this transparent this pic in a nice, big and clear avatar .... I know its already transparent ... but *points at ava* thats what it looks like right now ??

_


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 19, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *First of all, Rolling Star and Uchiha Strike, what are you guys doing here?
> You're not WORKERS here but you took the shop's requests, now what's that, huh???
> Your signatures are still on, and it seems that you were jus having a conversation there.
> DELETE your posts or i'll ask a mod to do that and you'll most likely be penalized too .*
> ...



I'm a freelance worker.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 19, 2007)

can someone make  transparent please D:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 19, 2007)

sure Toti 
Resized or not, borders or not? what colours for the borders . Where are the details dammit


----------



## Totitos (Dec 19, 2007)

XD

No Borders, I dont know about the size @__@


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 19, 2007)

How's this? . 

I made it for a normal sig


----------



## Totitos (Dec 19, 2007)

thats perfect 

thanks Kami <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 19, 2007)

Totitos said:


> thats perfect
> 
> thanks Kami <3



No problem . Glad you liked it, and you know where to come next time


----------



## .Nagato. (Dec 20, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *First of all, Rolling Star and Uchiha Strike, what are you guys doing here?
> You're not WORKERS here but you took the shop's requests, now what's that, huh???
> Your signatures are still on, and it seems that you were jus having a conversation there.
> DELETE your posts or i'll ask a mod to do that and you'll most likely be penalized too .*



sorry about that, just practicing on making pics background transparent X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 20, 2007)

Uchiha Strike said:


> sorry about that, just practicing on making pics background transparent X3



Turn off the damn signature please


----------



## Mahogany (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you so much, Yuki-chan. 

Cred+Rep. X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 21, 2007)

Mahogany said:


> Thank you so much, Yuki-chan.
> 
> Cred+Rep. X3



No problem 
For other things, don't forget to come at us


----------



## Cecil (Dec 21, 2007)

*Type:*Avy
*Stock:*
*Size:*Senior Avy
*Other:*I only want Mega Man in the avy
_______________

*Type:*Sig
*Stock:*
*Size:*You choose
*Other:*Only want Mega Man in the sig.

Thanks in advance, Rep + Cred will be given.


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> *Type:*Avy
> *Stock:*
> *Size:*Senior Avy
> *Other:*I only want Mega Man in the avy
> ...



Ill give it a go


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

There you go ........ I did not want to add much because it would spoil the image... the stock was pretty good so a simple avatar and signature will make it look awesome


----------



## Cecil (Dec 21, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> There you go ........ I did not want to add much because it would spoil the image... the stock was pretty good so a simple avatar and signature will make it look awesome



Perfect, thanks. Rep + Cred


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> Perfect, thanks. Rep + Cred


Your welcome


----------



## Khi (Dec 24, 2007)

Request. X3



Whatever size fits best.  And if you can take the text out, that'd be great. Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 24, 2007)

Khi said:


> Request. X3
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever size fits best.  And if you can take the text out, that'd be great. Thanks.



sorry but you need at least 100 posts to request


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 25, 2007)

lol. nevermind.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2007)

Rolling~Star said:


> hello all, transparency please. Saya only. The hair on the back or whatever part is covered by black could use my ava as reference, if you can't transparent it.
> 
> 
> 
> +reps.



I'll take it a bit later


----------



## Khi (Dec 25, 2007)

Really? Didn't see that.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 26, 2007)

nevermind my request.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've got two pics here that need to have the backgrounds removed and transparent, please.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm hoping you can remove the background, all that peach or whatever color it is, but please keep the green circle and floral design behind her character please.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Same as the Hinata pic, i'm hoping you can remove that light blue background, but keep the two characters and the colored background behind the two.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 30, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> I've got two pics here that need to have the backgrounds removed and transparent, please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll give it a try right now, and also, thanks for loyalty 

I didn't really get what you mean by this,


> Same as the Hinata pic, i'm hoping you can remove that light blue background, but keep the two characters and the colored background behind the two.


 you mean simply transparency, only the 2 of them have to remain, right?


Here's what i did, tell me if you want it somehow else :S

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 30, 2007)

job.  Yeah I meant to keep the orange and purple background behind the two characters, but this is fine.  The Hinata pic came out great.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 30, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> job.  Yeah I meant to keep the orange and purple background behind the two characters, but this is fine.  The Hinata pic came out great.



Turn off the sig pwease . And no problem, i'm doing it right now how it should be 

Now i'm sure this is what you wanted


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 30, 2007)

^Nice.  Yeah that's perfect.  I kinda feel like a pansy getting a pic like that done.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 30, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^Nice.  Yeah that's perfect.  I kinda feel like a pansy getting a pic like that done.



No problem . I've been like that too, don't worry


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey, Yuki-chan! I haven't seen you in forever. 

Could you make this transparent and resize it a bit? Thanks.


----------



## Sura (Jan 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




 Yuki,could you make a resized,transparent GJ sig for me?I want only Grimm...  Thanks


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Hey, Yuki-chan! I haven't seen you in forever.
> 
> Could you make this transparent and resize it a bit? Thanks.



Ill do it for you once I am on my computer



Níniel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same with you also


----------



## Shodai (Jan 2, 2008)

Remove the sky, like in my signature.

But do it better please!


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryoku said:


> Remove the sky, like in my signature.
> 
> But do it better please!



Ill do yours once I get back from squash  which will be in about 1 -2 hours 
ok?


----------



## Shodai (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure, thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryoku said:


> Sure, thanks!



wasn't your job done already? 
Or that pic you have in your sig is not that good? 

I see it's not a good transparency there


----------



## Sura (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do it for you once I am on my computer
> 
> 
> 
> Same with you also



Thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

Níniel said:


> Thank you



I'll do yours as well Nini  
At the matter of fact you said Yuki 

It will be done in a few minutes  NINI!!! Siggy off please 


Un-chan, hope the size is fine 


Niniel:


----------



## Sura (Jan 2, 2008)

It's perfect  thanks and rep


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

How's this Ryoku? 



Didn't resize it at all


----------



## Shodai (Jan 2, 2008)

^ Thanks! Will be using it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryoku said:


> ^ Thanks! Will be using it



Glad you like it . And turn off sig please


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

wow you took all the requests I said yes to? I remember saying this earlier that you need to call your requests......


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> wow you took all the requests I said yes to? I remember saying this earlier that you need to call your requests......



yeah... sorry D:

First of all i made this thing to escape a bit of the boredom and to do something useful, i never thought you'd guys let me without a job D:
The girls said "Yuki" anyway... 

but also, you still have an active request from me, don't you?


----------



## Circe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Stock:* 
*Sig/Avatar:* Sig.
*Type of manipulation:* Background deletion.​


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Circe said:


> *Stock:*
> *Sig/Avatar:* Sig.
> *Type of manipulation:* Background deletion.​



Ill do it YUKI!!


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

There you go 
rep and credit if you wish


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> There you go
> rep and credit if you wish



what about MY request???


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> what about MY request???



Ill work on yours right away..... can you upload the stock again please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can you make 2 please? . I wanna use both from time to time


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are these alright?

​​​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Are these alright?
> 
> ​​​



umm... sincerely i like none of these  

Can you just... let it be normal, and add some effects on it like you did to my old halibel one?


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> umm... sincerely i like none of these
> 
> Can you just... let it be normal, and add some effects on it like you did to my old halibel one?



yea sure........ effects effects....... i need to think hmmm


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this alright yuki??



if not then let me know


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Is this alright yuki??
> 
> 
> 
> if not then let me know



hmm... her face seems a bit modified... and ... you can try and resize the pic, i want a bit more of her neck to be seen too, and maybe the shoulder as well. See, like in my current avy

I like the effect, can you try and make some on blue and red?

and the border... hmmm... make it like yours


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> yea sure........ effects effects....... i need to think hmmm





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hmm... her face seems a bit modified... and ... you can try and resize the pic, i want a bit more of her neck to be seen too, and maybe the shoulder as well. See, like in my current avy
> 
> I like the effect, can you try and make some on blue and red?
> 
> and the border... hmmm... make it like yours



Ok sure give me 10 mins


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ok sure give me 10 mins



I can wait, don't worry . Awesome things can't be made in a second


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I can wait, don't worry . Awesome things can't be made in a second



Is this alright? or any other changes


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Is this alright? or any other changes



This is just perfect . Waiting to see the other one too


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 2, 2008)

Heya Yuki/Tachi, I has request


*Spoiler*: __ 




sig size: click my profile and make it roughly that size
ava size: 150 x 150

and a black border
thnx in advance


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Heya Yuki/Tachi, I has request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ill dot it!!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 2, 2008)

ok     thanks


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

There you go ROY MUSTANG!! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Heya Yuki/Tachi, I has request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Just a question Dima 

Heya *Yuki/Tachi*, I has request??? o_O


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> There you go ROY MUSTANG!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


thnx 


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Just a question Dima
> 
> Heya *Yuki/Tachi*, I has request??? o_O


lol I was just saying hi to you and tachi


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

There you go yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> thnx
> 
> lol I was just saying hi to you and tachi



Tachi's not here 


And Fraj... hhmm... not quite :S
the position is good, the effects are the ones i don't like here


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

tell me what more effects would you like? and where precisely- I cant add any effects because there is no extra area around them and the faces cover the whole image.....and adding effects to the faces with ruin it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> tell me what more effects would you like? and where precisely- I cant add any effects because there is no extra area around them and the faces cover the whole image.....and adding effects to the faces with ruin it



well... add them in the left down corner only {on his hand} and in the oposite corner (her hair)
Add only blue and red, some of those leaves, the yellow ones you used on it, or some improved ones.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 2, 2008)

*Type*: avy
*stock*: /ippo-v73-c681-p026.png"]x
*Explanation:* I only want Sawamura`s face (the dude of the bottom left corner with pointy hair and badass eyebrows
*Borders*: like this type of borders
*Size:* senior size

rep+ cred will be given
P.S: I shit bricks from watching this fight


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Totitos said:


> *Type*: avy
> *stock*: /ippo-v73-c681-p026.png"]x
> *Explanation:* I only want Sawamura`s face (the dude of the bottom left corner with pointy hair and badass eyebrows
> *Borders*: like this type of borders
> ...



ill do it


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

There you go....... any changes let me know


----------



## Totitos (Jan 2, 2008)

lol that was fast. Ill rep you when I can and remind me so I dont forget.

thanks >D


----------



## Usagi (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully a simple request~



Just cut out the white, meaning you can leave the colored diamonds, cloud and aeris.

Resize to 350x384
credandrep~<3


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Usagi said:


> Hopefully a simple request~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill do it 5 mins


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go resized and transparent - SPECIAL DELIVERY


----------



## Usagi (Jan 2, 2008)

Yaaaaay! <3
Thank you so much fraj! :3


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 3, 2008)

SS

I just want Cloud reduced to senior sig size 550 x ??? and kept transparent.


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Send Space mirror
> 
> I just want Cloud reduced to senior sig size 550 x ??? and kept transparent.



I do's it for you


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 3, 2008)

Fraj, please edit your messages and not double post anymore, ok? 

Thanks...


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea sure.... I kinda forgot about the editing option


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you make this transparent? (also if you can, can you get rid of the shadow under his feet?) Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)

Chii said:


> Can you make this transparent? (also if you can, can you get rid of the shadow under his feet?) Thanks!



Ill do it!!!!!!!!


edit :There you go


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do it!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> edit :There you go



awesome! +reps


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG PLZ <3



Scale it down so the height is 350 and the width is proportional.


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 3, 2008)

I really don't mean to be rude or anything but I am trying to beat my friend in a banner making contest. These are the last two requests for today I promise lol.
(all i really need is for you to get rid of the white background and if you can get the white background in the stars)




I'm really sorry if we are to do one request at a time but yeah.  Oh and for the person that does this I will owe two times the +rep  (I will put you in my sig for an I owe you +rep until i pay you back) THANK YOU!


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


>



thanks youuuuu soooo muuuuccchh! *hugs until your squished and can't breath* 

I'll pay ya back.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2008)

Fraj, didn't i told you you're not working here anymore??


----------



## fraj (Jan 4, 2008)

you said.... you think you will dismiss me 
and I dont really see the whole idea but eh if you dont want me here ill just get lost 

But if my fans ask for a reason you need to give them one


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> you said.... you think you will dismiss me
> and I dont really see the whole idea but eh if you dont want me here ill just get lost
> 
> But if my fans ask for a reason you need to give them one



well i told you i can still take care of it in my free time, so...

Don't make it sound like a get lost, we're still friends anyway .
And as i told you, you won't feel the loss . You already work for all the shops around


----------



## Usagi (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Sakura please~
Resize: 159 x 425

cred and rep<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 5, 2008)

Usagi said:


> Just Sakura please~
> Resize: 159 x 425
> 
> cred and rep<3



sure, imediately 

here


----------



## Totitos (Jan 5, 2008)

Time to put a challenge to this shop

Type: sig
Stock: 
Explanation: I only want Miyata and Meggan to appear, the blood doesnt matter.
Border: black borders
Size: a good sig size

double rep + cred wil be given


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 5, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Time to put a challenge to this shop
> 
> Type: sig
> Stock:
> ...



I'll give it a try 
Nice stock btw 

How's this? or you need the blood out too?


----------



## Totitos (Jan 5, 2008)

HOw come I didnt see this before. 

thanks Kami <3

EDIT: I need to spread some first before I can rep you again.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'll give it a try
> Nice stock btw
> 
> How's this? or you need the blood out too?




Ok Yuki... how the hell did you get it transparent with all of the those tiny specks?


----------



## fraj (Jan 5, 2008)

Foxy run the history tool on those places 0_0
Its easy


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 5, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Yuki... how the hell did you get it transparent with all of the those tiny specks?



I guess... using the normal way?


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hii can i get this Transparent..please that size...tahnk you...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 5, 2008)

Musashi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure, . Just the girl and the bunny, right? No borders?
Here


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure, . Just the girl and the bunny, right? No borders?
> Here



tahnk you!!

IM SORRRRRRRY

could u do this one please please!!

her head got chopped off...i kinda dont like that...donst look as cute...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 6, 2008)

Musashi said:


> tahnk you!!
> 
> IM SORRRRRRRY
> 
> ...



Ok, doing it now 

Here 

Tell me if you need it resized 
Or if you want me to make it an avy as well


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 6, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ok, doing it now
> 
> Here
> 
> ...





AVY!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 6, 2008)

Musashi said:


> AVY!!



ok . What colour should the borders be?


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 6, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ok . What colour should the borders be?



brown...light borwn


----------



## Vago (Jan 6, 2008)

I would like a transparency for an avatar [dimensions 100x100 with black borders]




I want the first girl on the avy, I want her face on it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 6, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> I would like a transparency for an avatar [dimensions 100x100 with black borders]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you mean the girl in red suit from the middle, right?

How's this?


----------



## Vago (Jan 6, 2008)

Perfect, Rep+ and credits.


I did a mistake it was supposed to be 150x150 if you could make it bigger I will be very grateful if not ill use it anyway.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 6, 2008)

That's perfect, Yuki-chan.  I'll rep you later. My computer's going through some shit right now.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> Perfect, Rep+ and credits.
> 
> 
> I did a mistake it was supposed to be 150x150 if you could make it bigger I will be very grateful if not ill use it anyway.



sure, i'll give it a try. Or i guess you need... well 125x125 considering the fact that you're not senior yet . Let's see .


Sure un-chan, glad you like it


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 7, 2008)

Leave size as is and I just want the three characters.

Ty! <3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll do it butter head  I'll give it back sometime today...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh, wait is just finished...  Here it is...


----------



## Vago (Jan 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure, i'll give it a try. Or i guess you need... well 125x125 considering the fact that you're not senior yet . Let's see .
> 
> 
> Sure un-chan, glad you like it



Damn your right! Idiot pls, 125x125 it is.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey foxi could you sig this please? 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Transparentis plox, add any fun things you want


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jan 8, 2008)

Could someone transparent tthe white parts on these for me? 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2008)

Sketcher said:


> Could someone transparent tthe white parts on these for me?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Doing it right now .

Tachi, you want foxy to to it? 

Sketcher :

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2008)

Transparency and resize please.

You guys are the best.  



smilie


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Transparency and resize please.
> 
> You guys are the best.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comment . Loyal "customers" are always welcome 

In a second 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Size 1


Size 2



Tell me if you want it little than that, ok?


----------



## Totitos (Jan 8, 2008)

Stock: 
Details: I just want Weather Report and his stand( the dude on his back) 
Size: a good sig size <.<
Border: no border


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Stock:
> Details: I just want Weather Report and his stand( the dude on his back)
> Size: a good sig size <.<
> Border: no border



Sure... resized and transparency


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2008)

If you could make the width a little under, or just at 500 pixels, I would loff you more.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2008)

Titzy, here 


Height 500, the limit 
The cloudy guy looks FAAAAAAAAAR better than the master, like always :rofl

OK Mr DR 

Ok Dexter . there are 2 options . Like this or i have to cut from the borders. What do you say?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2008)

That's wonderful! 

Sanku.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That's wonderful!
> 
> Sanku.



use refresh on the page and take the one i put now . This is the good one


----------



## Totitos (Jan 8, 2008)

It seems you like more the stands than the users. oh well <.<

thanks Kami


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2008)

Totitos said:


> It seems you like more the stands than the users. oh well <.<
> 
> thanks Kami



No problem . See ya around


----------



## Muse (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd like to make a request please 

Here is a link


Could you take out the background/transparent it....and give it a good sig size (not sure what that is >.<).  No border, thanks .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I'd like to make a request please
> 
> Here is a link
> 
> ...



Sure 

In a moment 

Is this ok??



Foxy, take care of Tachi's request!!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hey foxi could you sig this please?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sorry, didn't pay attention  If you still want it then here you go Tachi ...

if you want any changes just ask


----------



## Muse (Jan 8, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sure
> 
> In a moment
> 
> ...



 I don't know why, but my gay computer won't show it.....all i get is that stupid little red x .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I don't know why, but my gay computer won't show it.....all i get is that stupid little red x .



you'll see it tomorrow I guess . Have a little patience 

can you see this?


----------



## Muse (Jan 8, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you'll see it tomorrow I guess . Have a little patience
> 
> can you see this?



 Yes....thank you!  +reps

Dumb question time, lol: Should i copy all the code for that (the url link too) or just the img link into my sig?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Yes....thank you!  +reps
> 
> Dumb question time, lol: Should i copy all the code for that (the url link too) or just the img link into my sig?



if that's too big (my link) then you can rehost it yourself and use your link 
you must have the img thing as well there


----------



## Muse (Jan 8, 2008)

KK...thanks again!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 8, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Sorry, didn't pay attention  If you still want it then here you go Tachi ...
> 
> if you want any changes just ask


  BeautifulFoxi 
Ill rep you later as alwayw


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Sorry, didn't pay attention  If you still want it then here you go Tachi ...
> 
> if you want any changes just ask



Looks really really nice foxy . I guess i'll ask you soon to make an ava or something for me


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jan 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Doing it right now .
> 
> Tachi, you want foxy to to it?
> 
> ...



Glorious. Thank you muchly.  +Rep is being given.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2008)

Sketcher said:


> Glorious. Thank you muchly.  +Rep is being given.



great . I was afraid that that wasn't what you want actually


----------



## Totitos (Jan 11, 2008)

<.<

Type: sig
Stock: 
Details: I only want Ippo,Sawamura,the floor  and the ropes.
Size: I dunno
Border: black border

you now the deal


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2008)

Totitos said:


> <.<
> 
> Type: sig
> Stock:
> ...



OK .
I'm on it now Toti


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2008)

here it is


----------



## Totitos (Jan 11, 2008)

Can you take out the white little text that appears on the bottom right? please >_<


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Can you take out the white little text that appears on the bottom right? please >_<



Lol, i didn't even saw that XDDDDDDDDD
Sure, right now 


Hope it's fine this way 
It's pretty hard do modify that because of the pattern


----------



## Totitos (Jan 11, 2008)

thats perfect 

you make things  look easy.

I'll rep you when I can...... thanks again Kami <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2008)

Totitos said:


> thats perfect
> 
> you make things  look easy.
> 
> I'll rep you when I can...... thanks again Kami <3



ehh, no problem about that


----------



## Dogma (Jan 11, 2008)

Can I get the white backround taken out of this? I like the pick, but it looks tacky as a sig with that there.

I'm not sure if you can resize it though, cause it's out of sig limits as is but if you could cut it down a bit, I'd appreciate if you could cut alittle off the top.



Thanks, and reps.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2008)

♠ Dogma ♠ said:


> Can I get the white backround taken out of this? I like the pick, but it looks tacky as a sig with that there.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can resize it though, cause it's out of sig limits as is but if you could cut it down a bit, I'd appreciate if you could cut alittle off the top.
> 
> ...



cut from the top? o_O
you mean from the head? 
I'll show you how it is imediately


----------



## Dogma (Jan 11, 2008)

It was an expression, 

I just don't feel like having the lovely "Sig to big" spoiler tag to look at later.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2008)

♠ Dogma ♠ said:


> It was an expression,
> 
> I just don't feel like having the lovely "Sig to big" spoiler tag to look at later.



Normal version here


And resized


The resized one has a height of 480, the limit for a sig it's 500  
How's this?


----------



## Dogma (Jan 11, 2008)

It's great, you did a good job.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2008)

♠ Dogma ♠ said:


> It's great, you did a good job.



I'm happy you liked it


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Another transparency? 

I tried to take out as much as I could.  If you could resize it, then make a transparency, that'd be great.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Another transparency?
> 
> I tried to take out as much as I could.  If you could resize it, then make a transparency, that'd be great.



Wow, nice... but i don't think it will need some rezise... i guess it's in the limit 
You still want resize?


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll resize. xD Maybe just 100px smaller, though. x3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> I'll resize. xD Maybe just 100px smaller, though. x3



Done 


And resized:


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2008)

That's perfect, Yuki-chan! THank you! 

I'll rep you after I spread some around.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> That's perfect, Yuki-chan! THank you!
> 
> I'll rep you after I spread some around.



No problem Un-chan . 
If you need anything else, you know the place


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Of course!


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 12, 2008)

Signature. Transparent of course.

No resizing.

Oh, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Signature. Transparent of course.
> 
> No resizing.
> 
> Oh, and thanks in advance.



in a second


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, fast! ^^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Wow, fast! ^^






Of course fast 
Isn't that what all customers want?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 12, 2008)

Mmmm... yes.  

Am I able to request any more at the moment?

You see, azupload is just awesome.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Mmmm... yes.
> 
> Am I able to request any more at the moment?
> 
> You see, azupload is just awesome.



go on, i don't mind 
I'm bored at the moment and have nothing to do so...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 12, 2008)

k thx 



Just transparentize.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> k thx
> 
> 
> 
> Just transparentize.



yosh...


----------



## Muse (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Yuki, is it too soon to make another request?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Hey Yuki, is it too soon to make another request?



No is not lovey


----------



## Muse (Jan 13, 2008)

Alriiiight  Then:

Picture: 

Can you make a sig for me from that please?  Tranparent (just the girl, not the text), and with a black border....proper sig size too, w/e that is .


I don't know if you'll do both, but if you can could i get a matching avy? 
If not, that's ok .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Alriiiight  Then:
> 
> Picture:
> 
> ...



just a bit


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

Here dear 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Muse (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks! +reps when i can! >.< sorry i'm out.


EDIT -  Oh wait, i'm not! Plus reps now then, lol .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Thanks! +reps when i can! >.< sorry i'm out.
> 
> 
> EDIT -  Oh wait, i'm not! Plus reps now then, lol .



Glad you liked it  <3


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 13, 2008)

can some one do the pic in my sig please the one with the fire on his hands please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

~Shuffle~ said:


> can some one do the pic in my sig please the one with the fire on his hands please



I'll give it a try 
And please turn off the sig now, i saved the pic


----------



## Muse (Jan 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here dear
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 I'm sorry to bother you....after all it's my fault for not saying it in the first place, but I can only have a 125x125 avy, and i think the sig is a little too big.  Can you make them a tad smaller please?  If you don't want to it's ok though, i'll ask someone else.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I'm sorry to bother you....after all it's my fault for not saying it in the first place, but I can only have a 125x125 avy, and i think the sig is a little too big.  Can you make them a tad smaller please?  If you don't want to it's ok though, i'll ask someone else.



try and upload it and it will work 
It's not necessary to be exactly 125 it will automatically resize it 
try that and if it's not working tell me


~Shuffle~

*Spoiler*: __ 




Normal:


resized:



How's this?


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 13, 2008)

na nvm ill get some one else to do it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

~Shuffle~ said:


> na nvm ill get some one else to do it



what exactly do you want to it? you didn't even explained o_O
you want only the guy with the fire in hands?


----------



## Muse (Jan 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> try and upload it and it will work
> It's not necessary to be exactly 125 it will automatically resize it
> try that and if it's not working tell me
> 
> ...




I'm sure what you said about the avy will work, but it's time for me to ask you a stupid question  ----- When i go to set my avy, it will only let me upload one from a saved file on my computer, and the avy is in my photobucket.....i tried saving the avy on my comp then uploading it, but it lost it's transparency.....what do i do? 

...And could you size down the sig to 550x400 please?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 14, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I'm sure what you said about the avy will work, but it's time for me to ask you a stupid question  ----- When i go to set my avy, it will only let me upload one from a saved file on my computer, and the avy is in my photobucket.....i tried saving the avy on my comp then uploading it, but it lost it's transparency.....what do i do?
> 
> ...And could you size down the sig to 550x400 please?



I'll do that when i'll get home if you still need it 
I'm at school now, but i'll be back in a few hours


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 14, 2008)

and here is the sig brenda 
resized, is this ok now?


----------



## Muse (Jan 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> and here is the sig brenda
> resized, is this ok now?



Thanks!  It's great....i'm sorry for causing so much trouble .


<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 14, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Thanks!  It's great....i'm sorry for causing so much trouble .
> 
> 
> <3



No problem, my pleasure


----------



## Usagi (Jan 18, 2008)

It's only been you lately, Kami D:

anyhoo.


Just Renton and Eureka please, that includes their headphone cords and white outlines if you can manage. And if it's possible to soften the picture as well~

Resized to about: 475 x 321
cred+rep<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 18, 2008)

Usagi said:


> It's only been you lately, Kami D:
> 
> anyhoo.
> 
> ...



i'll take care of that now 

This is how you want it??


----------



## Usagi (Jan 18, 2008)

Yessss, just a quick resize
475 x 321


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 18, 2008)

Usagi said:


> Yessss, just a quick resize
> 475 x 321



Yosh, here it is


----------



## Usagi (Jan 18, 2008)

sankyuuuu.
I'll rep you again when it lets me.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 18, 2008)

Usagi said:


> sankyuuuu.
> I'll rep you again when it lets me.



sure, no problem


----------



## Euraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Just get rid of the black in the background. I can do the resizing myself.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2008)

The Fierce Hell-Storm Fox said:


> Just get rid of the black in the background. I can do the resizing myself.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



just a second


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2008)

is this ok??


I have to say, it was a pretty hard one


----------



## Euraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> is this ok??
> 
> 
> I have to say, it was a pretty hard one


It's excellent. I'll remember to rep you when I get more ammo.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2008)

The Fierce Hell-Storm Fox said:


> It's excellent. I'll remember to rep you when I get more ammo.



ok


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 19, 2008)

Yuki,can i be a worker here?I can do transparencies,userbars,sigs and avatars 

I'm a worker at Fox's shop

but,I can only do requests on weekends >.>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 20, 2008)

kuro said:


> Yuki,can i be a worker here?I can do transparencies,userbars,sigs and avatars
> 
> I'm a worker at Fox's shop
> 
> but,I can only do requests on weekends >.>



sorry Kuro, but at the moment it's not necessary


----------



## Totitos (Jan 20, 2008)

Type:avy
stock: x
Size: senior size
Border: black border like my avy
___________________________________

Type:sig
Stock:
Size:I dunno 
Border: black border
Other: I just want the two of them and the floor

double rep + cred will be given


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 20, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Type:avy
> stock: x
> Size: senior size
> Border: black border like my avy
> ...




Ok, here's the avy 





I picked blue because it's my fav 

Sig is on the way


----------



## Totitos (Jan 20, 2008)

asd
fads
sdafsds

"reps"


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 20, 2008)

Totitos said:


> asd
> fads
> sdafsds
> 
> "reps"



Lol, i did nothing, really XD  Just modify a bit <3



here 



Click the pic XD


----------



## Totitos (Jan 20, 2008)

can you make it a bit smaller please, its too big. 

EDIT:




Its perfect, thanks again <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 20, 2008)

Totitos said:


> can you make it a bit smaller please, its too big.



check the upper post and click the pic


----------



## Totitos (Jan 20, 2008)

I almost thought that small pic was gonna be my sig


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 20, 2008)

Totitos said:


> I almost thought that small pic was gonna be my sig



I had the same impression too XDDDDDDD


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 20, 2008)

i just have a question...what is the bigest a sign can be?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 20, 2008)

Musashi said:


> i just have a question...what is the bigest a sign can be?



you mean the sig dimension? height : 500
That's the limit


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you mean the sig dimension? height : 500
> That's the limit




thanks hey can i ask for help....

I maid this avatar...BUT when i uploaded it it stoped being trasnparent...
and if i post it in NF its Transparent...how weird...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 20, 2008)

Musashi said:


> thanks hey can i ask for help....
> 
> I maid this avatar...BUT when i uploaded it it stoped being trasnparent...
> and if i post it in NF its Transparent...how weird...
> ...



I see... I have no idea why is that happening 
And can you please turn off sig?


----------



## Vago (Jan 20, 2008)

Transparency for this.



Just the girl with pink hair and If you could resize it a bit it would be awesome.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 21, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> Transparency for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Just the girl with pink hair and If you could resize it a bit it would be awesome.



Of course I can dear Karin hater <3 X3


----------



## Vago (Jan 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Of course I can dear Karin hater <3 X3



That would be awesome


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 21, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> That would be awesome



I did some presents as well 









Hope this is ok 
By the way, i guess you can upload the 150X150 avy too if you want to use it, it will be automatically resized


----------



## Vago (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats great, Thanks. 

Sryy for this, But could you add the yellow logo that was hiding the tail? because It looks strange. If not I will use it anyway.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 21, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> Thats great, Thanks.
> 
> Sryy for this, But could you add the yellow logo that was hiding the tail? because It looks strange. If not I will use it anyway.




Ok... I'll try


----------



## Vago (Jan 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ok... I'll try



Hahaha, Don't be mad at me 


Thanks a lot


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's a challenge for you: I'd like a transparent signature of this (just the body, not the writing or border) and a 125 x 125 transparent avatar of him aswell please. I will, obviously, give credit to the thread and the user who helps, and distribute + Rep.


----------



## Athena Citra (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's an easy one.Just destroy the white.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2008)

Sketcher said:


> Here's a challenge for you: I'd like a transparent signature of this (just the body, not the writing or border) and a 125 x 125 transparent avatar of him aswell please. I will, obviously, give credit to the thread and the user who helps, and distribute + Rep.


Ok, taking care of it now 



Eve said:


> Here's an easy one.Just destroy the white.


yup, sure, i'll do it now 



Musashi said:


> hey sorry i just jumped in and took it with out asking its just
> EVe is pretty kool....
> 
> can i help out too??
> ...



Please delete your post. As long as you're not working here, you cannot just bump and do someone else's job.
And at the moment, i don't need any workers, sorry


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2008)

Sketcher said:


> Here's a challenge for you: I'd like a transparent signature of this (just the body, not the writing or border) and a 125 x 125 transparent avatar of him aswell please. I will, obviously, give credit to the thread and the user who helps, and distribute + Rep.


Ok, here's the set 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Doesn't matter if the avy is 150x150, because it will be automatically resized 
And by the way, i guess you can request your senior membership if you didn't know that 






Eve said:


> Here's an easy one.Just destroy the white.



Here it is:
transparent


Transparent sig size: height 450


Transparent ava size: height 150


Ok, this is it


----------



## Muse (Jan 22, 2008)

Yuki, i wanted a transparent sig from this, and i was wondering if the words on his arm would be a problem, or if you can edit them out?   Well if you can, could you do that and size down the height to sig size (400)....please and thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Yuki, i wanted a transparent sig from this, and i was wondering if the words on his arm would be a problem, or if you can edit them out?   Well if you can, could you do that and size down the height to sig size (400)....please and thanks



No, it's no problem dear


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2008)

here 

Height: 400 
Hope you like it <3


----------



## Muse (Jan 22, 2008)

Thankies Yuki, I love it <3 


+reps!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Thankies Yuki, I love it <3
> 
> 
> +reps!



I have to thank to my loyal customer  <33


----------



## Fin (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you cut out all the white out and make it alittle smaller for it is soon to be thy *signature*?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 23, 2008)

`L0ÎnKz said:


> Can you cut out all the white out and make it alittle smaller for it is soon to be thy *signature*?



yup, doing that now . 
Just a sec 

Here: 
Height 460, the sig limit is 500
If you want it smaller, tell me


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 23, 2008)

Trans, I would also love a smaller version like 300 x 380.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll do yours butter head


----------



## Fin (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks you!  I love it!  Reps for j00.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 23, 2008)

`L0?nKz said:


> Thanks you!  I love it!  Reps for j00.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 23, 2008)

Butter head, here is the transparency. It is 300 x 379


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you get rid of the background? ^_^ thanks!


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Transparency.

Please?


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 23, 2008)

Transparent snake - orchimaru - and if possible the red sybol to remain by him. 

thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2008)

Taking care of this right now 

Chii:
Transparent:


Transparent + resized for sig:



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian

*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm mad at you for not talking to me lately Andy 



Is this ok?



Orochimaru:

No resize necessary here


----------



## Noitora (Jan 25, 2008)

​
Transparent if possible, ditching the smoke as well?

Also, a bit smaller of a sig size... like, height around 470-460?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2008)

Noitora said:


> ​
> Transparent if possible, ditching the smoke as well?
> 
> Also, a bit smaller of a sig size... like, height around 470-460?



sure, i'll take care of it


----------



## Noitora (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank ya.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Thank ya.



Here, how's this? 

And also, please turn off sig


----------



## Noitora (Jan 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here, how's this?
> 
> And also, please turn off sig



Nice one, love it.
And the sig, I made sure I remembered in the first post .


----------



## Totitos (Jan 25, 2008)

lets see if this one works 

Type: avy
Stock: x
Border: black
Size: senior
Other: put a green color for the background
___________________________________________

Type: sig
Stock: x
Size: <_<
Border: black borders
Other: can you take out the text please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2008)

Totitos said:


> lets see if this one works
> 
> Type: avy
> Stock: x
> ...



I'll take care of this too, but a bit later 

you can wait Totosaurus


----------



## Totitos (Jan 25, 2008)

Take all the time you want.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2008)

*Signature & Avy.*

Stock: 
Size: -
Signature - Any size that doesnt go outside limit.
Avy - 125 and another 150
Border: Double Lined border on both.

Thanks to whoever does it in Advance


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2008)

Werop said:


> *Signature & Avy.*
> 
> Stock:
> Size: -
> ...



I'll take this but you'll have to wait a bit till you'll get it, if you don'y mind 

I'll do it in a few hours, i have to go now...
Hope you don't mind...


----------



## Dogma (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey KY,

I found another epic panel I wanted for a signature, and I figured since you did such a kickass job last time, I'd like you to do another for me. (W/ +reps for it of course.)



I'd like to keep the text, but ditch the border and the white backround, I'd also like it sized down a bit, so it's not going to get spoiler tagged. 

Take your time though, looks kinda busy round here.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2008)

♠ Dogma ♠ said:


> Hey KY,
> 
> I found another epic panel I wanted for a signature, and I figured since you did such a kickass job last time, I'd like you to do another for me. (W/ +reps for it of course.)
> 
> ...



I can take care of this now, because it's easier, but Werop's really needs some time if he/she wants to turn out well :S.
And i cannot risk doing it now because it's late and it won't end up being a good one 

you'll have yours in a few minutes though


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogma , is this ok?


----------



## Dogma (Jan 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Dogma , is this ok?



Is it allright if you add the white to the text bubble. It looks alittle peculiar with transparent text. 

Other then that: yup.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2008)

♠ Dogma ♠ said:


> Is it allright if you add the white to the text bubble. It looks alittle peculiar with transparent text.
> 
> Other then that: yup.



Here


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2008)

Werop said:


> *Signature & Avy.*
> 
> Stock:
> Size: -
> ...



Here it is : resized sig


Avy 150x150:


avy 125x125:


Don't forget to credit too


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jan 26, 2008)

Can I get a transparent sig and avvy for this? Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2008)

Arashi Kazama said:


> Can I get a transparent sig and avvy for this? Thank you.



yosh, i'll be on it


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is : resized sig
> 
> 
> Avy 150x150:
> ...



Thanks  love it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2008)

Transparency please, Yuki-san. 





Thanks. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Transparency please, Yuki-san.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no resize?


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2008)

Nope.  Oh, and can you take the text out of the first one?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2008)

Arashi Kazama said:


> Can I get a transparent sig and avvy for this? Thank you.



ok, here it is 

Ava:


Sig


Credit and rep for this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Nope.  Oh, and can you take the text out of the first one?



yup, i can . Just a second 

Also, should i keep the shadow for the first pic, right?


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome. 

Whichever looks better to you. You're the expert.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jan 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ok, here it is
> 
> Ava:
> 
> ...



Thanks, it looks great!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Whichever looks better to you. You're the expert.



here's the first one


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2008)

That's awesome. 

I'll rep you laterz. o:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> I'll rep you laterz. o:



here's the second one 

and please turn of sig sis


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry about the sig. 8D;

That's awesome.  Could you resize it a little? 8D;


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Sorry about the sig. 8D;
> 
> That's awesome.  Could you resize it a little? 8D;



ok


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2008)

That's perfect. 

Two reps once I spread some around.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> That's perfect.
> 
> Two reps once I spread some around.



Glad you're ok with them


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jan 27, 2008)

yuki with this pic 

can u cut him out of the pic and over paint the 11 and tite kubo part please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> yuki with this pic
> 
> can u cut him out of the pic and over paint the 11 and tite kubo part please



I'll give it a try


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks, reps if u do it good


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> thanks, reps if u do it good



Turn off sig


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry yuki, great job but can u take away the bleach sign so all there is, is renji


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> sorry yuki, great job but can u take away the bleach sign so all there is, is renji


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jan 27, 2008)

ok, now can u crop the face so its 150 * 150 and if u could, give it a cool border ( i trust you with it )

that will now be my avatar


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> ok, now can u crop the face so its 150 * 150 and if u could, give it a cool border ( i trust you with it )
> 
> that will now be my avatar



WTF, i thought you want it as sig


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jan 27, 2008)

no avatar, thanks


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey umm can I have a request? I wanted to have this as a sig...thanks if you can help me out!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Hey umm can I have a request? I wanted to have this as a sig...thanks if you can help me out!



Oh my, that's really something difficult to make :S.
But i'll give it a try....

you want only the fighters, no background, no border, ok?


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 27, 2008)

Really?? im sorry...but try your hardest! Ganbatte Kamishiro-chan! lol

ok cool


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Really?? im sorry...but try your hardest! Ganbatte Kamishiro-chan! lol
> 
> ok cool



Oh, here it is 


and don't forget to credit


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeeah I like it! this is my first request sig you know, and its hittin FRESH!

I will definitely rep you, but sorry I dont have money for credits LOL


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Yeeah I like it! this is my first request sig you know, and its hittin FRESH!
> 
> I will definitely rep you, but sorry I dont have money for credits LOL



No, :rofl
I wasn't talking about that kind of credit XD

To credit someone who did a sig or avy for you, means to write at your signature 

"credit for avy/sig goes to...."
you get it now? XD


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh lol ok! you got it, you my new stylist...looks hot right? Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> lets see if this one works
> 
> Type: avy
> Stock: x
> ...



Here's the ava chips


----------



## Totitos (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Thanks, I'll rep you when I can.



The sig should be transparent, or i can do it how i want? 

and don't blame me, your stock sucked


----------



## Totitos (Jan 27, 2008)

You can do what you want 

I've already told you that its hard to find a decent pic of JJBA.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> You can do what you want
> 
> I've already told you that its hard to find a decent pic of JJBA.



How's this Chipsy? X3X3
I played a bit with the colours 

the main pic:


the result: 


I like the long white haired guy by the way X3X3

Hope you like it <33


----------



## Totitos (Jan 27, 2008)

asdfasdaadsfsfdsfafsafda

  

thats fucking epic.

I havent meet a girl who doesnt like Abbachio


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> asdfasdaadsfsfdsfafsafda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you like it??? 

Abbachio, huh? *searches pics *


----------



## Totitos (Jan 27, 2008)

His full name is Leone Abbachio.the guy is an italian gangster.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> His full name is Leone Abbachio.the guy is an italian gangster.



search pics with him and post'em at my FC. We're spamming here


----------



## Cam (Jan 27, 2008)

Transparency and an avatar please. 



Could you resize it so I can use it in my sig? Thanks in  advance.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Cam said:


> Transparency and an avatar please.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you resize it so I can use it in my sig? Thanks in  advance.



sure Cam X3X3X3


Here :



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cam (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, its perfect. 

I got to spread some rep around before I rep you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Cam said:


> Thanks, its perfect.
> 
> I got to spread some rep around before I rep you.



Yap, no problem 
Glad you liked it


----------



## Jude (Jan 27, 2008)

The girl in all of these





plz and thx!^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow! That first girl is going to be a huge challenge for Yuki ... I'm too lazy to do it...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> The girl in all of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure  
any resized? 



FoxSpirit said:


> Wow! That first girl is going to be a huge challenge for Yuki ... I'm too lazy to do it...


Challenge? XD
Not at all


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

Yuki turn off you sig


----------



## Jude (Jan 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure
> any resized?
> 
> 
> ...




yea sig size plz and thx


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> yea sig size plz and thx



first girl


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

hmm... i guess i was wrong


----------



## Jude (Jan 27, 2008)

lol fox and thx i repped i will rep you when i have mroe rep power for the next one

Hey also how many requests can i have?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> hmm... i guess i was wrong


of course you were 



Tsubasa said:


> lol fox and thx i repped i will rep you when i have mroe rep power for the next one
> 
> Hey also how many requests can i have?



second 


As many requests as you want, if you wish to be killed for taking my homework time


----------



## Jude (Jan 27, 2008)

and you would kill me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> and you would kill me



Don't make me swear now , i'll do that tomorrow 
I have an essay to make dammit 

And i expected a cuter rep message than that dammit


----------



## Jude (Jan 27, 2008)

o im sorry its not cute im so busy 

its okay you can do it whenever but your still myne!!


----------



## Kuro (Jan 27, 2008)

could you make me a transparent set out of this? 
just have the guy on the right please 
with a dark purple border ^^


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 27, 2008)

Can you possibly get rid of the white background and keep the purple butterfly and shadow.
Also can you add a border that is purple?
(it should be avatar size lol) but yeah.... +rep for the person who does this ^_^
Thank you so much ^_^


----------



## Jude (Jan 27, 2008)

there you go transparented lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 28, 2008)

darkshine1607 said:


> could you make me a transparent set out of this?
> just have the guy on the right please
> with a dark purple border ^^





Chii said:


> Can you possibly get rid of the white background and keep the purple butterfly and shadow.
> Also can you add a border that is purple?
> (it should be avatar size lol) but yeah.... +rep for the person who does this ^_^
> Thank you so much ^_^


Yap, sure girls, i'll take care of that in a few hours when i'll be home (I'm at school now, so no photoshop )



Tsubasa said:


> there you go transparented lol



what are you doing here? 
you're not working here so wait for your transparecy


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 28, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> there you go transparented lol



 i don't mean to be picky but it kinda looks a bit bad with those few white blobs. sorry


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 28, 2008)

Chii said:


> i don't mean to be picky but it kinda looks a bit bad with those few white blobs. sorry



Here it is Chi 

How's this?


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is Chi
> 
> How's this?



thanks yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 28, 2008)

Chii said:


> thanks yuki



I added some blur because the image isn't so clear :S. Hope it's fine with that


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I added some blur because the image isn't so clear :S. Hope it's fine with that



Yeah that's ok with me. 
I'll rep ya as soon as I can ok.


----------



## Roll~ (Jan 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Just Kenshin please? Thanks very much. 

I'll get an acquaintance of mine to rep you, but it'll take him until next week.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 28, 2008)

darkshine1607 said:


> could you make me a transparent set out of this?
> just have the guy on the right please
> with a dark purple border ^^




Here it is 
I did some colour modifications, hope it's ok 
pick the one you like <3

And even though the size for avy it's 150x150, don't worry, it will be automatically resized for you 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 28, 2008)

Roll~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here it is, kenshin:





Tsubasa


----------



## Jude (Jan 28, 2008)

Aww why do i always gotta do something wrong


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 28, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Aww why do i always gotta do something wrong



Well, um.... You just need to put a little more effert into them.  Just a bit of advice.....sorry if I am being mean and rude.


----------



## Jude (Jan 28, 2008)

o your not i just dont pay attentino sometimes sorry for doingit i was rushing through it


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 28, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> o your not i just dont pay attentino sometimes sorry for doingit i was rushing through it



It's ok, just put a little more time into it ok? ^_^ You seem like a really nice person.


----------



## Jude (Jan 28, 2008)

Thx you..

i will try harder i just kinda dont pay attention sometimes but i really do good quality work sometimes hehe.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Resize and transparency please? 

And maybe an Avy, if you can.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see you already have the avy Andy 
probably you have the signature as well? I'll check that .

so you request things in how many shops? 
don't you know you can't do that?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey wassup.

Could you put borders around these 2 pics here for me please?  The same type as my current avy.



And could you make the background in this pic transparent?  Keep the two characters in the pic the way they are as well as the shadow underneath the one in red.  Bud make all  of the background color, the yellowish stuff, all transparent.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 30, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Hey wassup.
> 
> Could you put borders around these 2 pics here for me please?  The same type as my current avy.
> 
> ...



I can do that, but please wait while i'll get home, ok? I'm at school now, i'll be home in a few hours
ok?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 30, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Hey wassup.
> 
> Could you put borders around these 2 pics here for me please?  The same type as my current avy.
> 
> ...



Ok, here it is 







I added some blur because the pics were not so clear, and also, resized your sig a bit 

Thanks for your loyalty <33


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 30, 2008)

^I can't see it for some reason.  I've even tried using other web browsers and even they couldn't see the pics.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ah now I can see it.  Freaking wierd.  Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 1, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Ah now I can see it.  Freaking wierd.  Thanks.



Glad you like it dear <3


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

pic



*Spoiler*: __ 











I want it to Say Ninja KIA FC in the bottom right hand corner

border to be black 

size of this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 1, 2008)

Radori said:


> pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really get what you want me to do to the second pic :S

explain please?

Is this ok?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2008)

I think he wanted the first picture the same size as the second picture. with a black border. AKA 350x175pixels.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 1, 2008)

Werop said:


> I think he wanted the first picture the same size as the second picture. with a black border. AKA 350x175pixels.



aham, thanks for the hint <3


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

ooh me liky thanks 

+ reps when I can give some out, I'm currently at my max


----------



## Cam (Feb 1, 2008)

Transparency please. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





I would like that twinkle on her sword to stay




I would do it myself but the computer I'm using lacks the software .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 1, 2008)

Cam said:


> Transparency please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm so lazy . it's 1 am 
why do i have to do that? hm


----------



## Cam (Feb 1, 2008)

Because your my fwend


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> aham, thanks for the hint <3



No problem


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 1, 2008)

Cam said:


> Because your my fwend



that's a bad argument you gave 
because i'm your friend you should spare me D:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cam (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks, now go to sleep.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 1, 2008)

Cam said:


> Thanks, now go to sleep.



Hm... 
How rude


----------



## Cam (Feb 1, 2008)

You're the one who said you were tired.  

I said it for your benefit.


----------



## Muse (Feb 3, 2008)

Yuki-chan....I have a request for you 



I would like a sig pic from this please, it doesn't need any sizing, just invisible.  And can you leave in the symbol on the right, and possibly make it a dark red (crimson) color instead of white?  And a matching border in that same color.  Thanks, reps as always 

EDIT -  Oh geez, i was wrong.....could you make the dimensions 400x400?  sorry  


lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Yuki-chan....I have a request for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's this Brenda? <3


----------



## Muse (Feb 3, 2008)

I cant see it so i tried to re-host it and that didnt work either


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I cant see it so i tried to re-host it and that didnt work either



maybe you will tomorrow :S


----------



## Muse (Feb 3, 2008)

Could you give me a direct link to it or something?


----------



## Totitos (Feb 3, 2008)

Type:avy
stock: x
Size: senior
border: black
Other: focus on his face
__________________

Type: sig
stock: x
size: I dunno
Border: round borders
Other: nothing

you know the deal Emily


----------



## Muse (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful Yuki, thank you! 

:WOW

It's been to recent since i last repped you, lol, so i'll get you as soon as it lets me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Beautiful Yuki, thank you!
> 
> :WOW
> 
> It's been to recent since i last repped you, lol, so i'll get you as soon as it lets me


told you so Brenda X3
<3



Totitos said:


> Type:avy
> stock: x
> Size: senior
> border: black
> ...



no round borders 
I'm in charge, so i'll do those the way i like 
Ugly sig man 
Now i have to make it beautiful


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2008)

Here Toto, don't kill me 
My cousing's computer works as hell


----------



## Totitos (Feb 5, 2008)

lol the avy looks great but the sig is a mess :S


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2008)

Totitos said:


> lol the avy looks great but the sig is a mess :S



:rofl I know 
this comp is a mess in the first place >.> 
so you'll have to wait if you want it made better


----------



## Emissary (Feb 5, 2008)

Stock: 
Ava Seize: 125x125
And a Signature (should be a little Smaller than the Stock)
Border: Just a normal 1pixel Border (black)

Thanks if you do 

Edit: The Guys on the Stock should be rendered thou (both sig and Avy)


----------



## Totitos (Feb 5, 2008)

okay I'll be waiting


----------



## Volken (Feb 6, 2008)

Request:

[Orange-Side]​_Persona​_Trinity​_Soul​_-​_04​_[6D017C00].avi

Just cut out Noe (the girl) with the tree please and include a few of the bubbles, but not all of them. It can be whatever size. I'll just resize it later. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 7, 2008)

*set request*

Type:avy
stock: Size: no change
border: no change
Other: I just want the white areas in the avatar to be made transparent.
__________________

Type: sig
stock: size: no change
Border: no borders
Other: I just want the white areas in the image to be made transparent.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2008)

volken330 said:


> Request:
> 
> [Delete]
> 
> Just cut out Noe (the girl) with the tree please and include a few of the bubbles, but not all of them. It can be whatever size. I'll just resize it later. Thanks in advance.





Trick Shot said:


> Type:avy
> stock: Size: no change
> border: no change
> Other: I just want the white areas in the avatar to be made transparent.
> ...



doing this now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2008)

1. 

2.

3.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2008)

Emissary said:


> Stock:
> Ava Seize: 125x125
> And a Signature (should be a little Smaller than the Stock)
> Border: Just a normal 1pixel Border (black)
> ...



I have some things i have to know... 

Ava centered on...???

And sig, you want only them and the rest transparent, right?


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 7, 2008)

ok yuki can u make a avatar for kakashi? this pic ( avatar on face please)



and if you can can u give it a gold zig zag border?

i know this is a lot but please


----------



## Emissary (Feb 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I have some things i have to know...
> 
> Ava centered on...???
> 
> And sig, you want only them and the rest transparent, right?



Ava centered on the heads of those three people 

@Sig  Yes


----------



## Arishem (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for your work. *reps*


----------



## Dogma (Feb 8, 2008)

♠ Dogma ♠ said:


> Can I get the white backround taken out of this? I like the pick, but it looks tacky as a sig with that there.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can resize it though, cause it's out of sig limits as is but if you could cut it down a bit, I'd appreciate if you could cut alittle off the top.
> 
> ...





I need a repost of this, resized and retransparentmafized. 

I forgot to save a picture of the transparency, so I've got to ask you to do me a favor again.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2008)

Emissary said:


> Ava centered on the heads of those three people
> 
> @Sig  Yes









Is this ok? 


And Dogma, yeah, you'll have it soon >.>
I can't do it right now


----------



## Emissary (Feb 8, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Is this ok?




Of course its nice 

Thanks++credit+rep


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 10, 2008)

Is that the maximum size?

If it is then thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> Is that the maximum size?
> 
> If it is then thanks



well, yes 

it's 150x150, maximum size for senior membership


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 10, 2008)

then thanks

+ reps


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 11, 2008)

♠ Dogma ♠ said:


> I need a repost of this, resized and retransparentmafized.
> 
> I forgot to save a picture of the transparency, so I've got to ask you to do me a favor again.



I'll take yours when i get home 
Sorry i'm late with it >.>


----------



## Rolling~Star (Feb 11, 2008)

Transparency request. Leave the pillows and the girls please.



Tasty reps to the one who does it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 11, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> Transparency request. Leave the pillows and the girls please.
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty reps to the one who does it.



tasty reps on hell but who else can do it than me? 




Hey, btw, resized for sig too?


----------



## Rolling~Star (Feb 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> tasty reps on hell but who else can do it than me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This means yes


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 11, 2008)

turn off sig man 

And also, i want a nice rep message


----------



## Rolling~Star (Feb 11, 2008)

There ye go.

Turning off sig.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 11, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> There ye go.
> 
> Turning off sig.





First rep after Spanish Hoffkage 

I'll be ascendant soon btw X3


----------



## Rolling~Star (Feb 11, 2008)

You work fast

rep is in


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 11, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> You work fast
> 
> rep is in



I know i work fast


----------



## Rolling~Star (Feb 11, 2008)

Rep comment sux

but you do good quality work and at a fast pace

I should pay you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 11, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> Rep comment sux
> 
> but you do good quality work and at a fast pace
> 
> I should pay you



Yeah, cash 


@Dogma X3


----------



## Dogma (Feb 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yeah, cash
> 
> 
> @Dogma X3



 

Thank you, KY.

I really liked that particular set and one I'm done with this one I'm definitely going to reuse it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 11, 2008)

♠ Dogma ♠ said:


> Thank you, KY.
> 
> I really liked that particular set and one I'm done with this one I'm definitely going to reuse it.



sure, no problem 
it's your decission what you do with it


----------



## Totitos (Feb 14, 2008)

<_<

Type:avy
Stock: 
Size:senior
Border: black
Other:focus on his face
___________________________

Type:sig
Stock: 
Size: I dunno >.<
Border: round border
Other: go artistic


you know the deal


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm on it Javi


----------



## Totitos (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Emily 

EDIT: MAH SET


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 15, 2008)

Request: 

*Sig*
Picture: (The person and the dolls) 
Size: Not sure but a little bit smaller than it is
Border: Any type of border, dosen't matter
Other: Anything else special you can add

Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 16, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request:
> 
> *Sig*
> Picture: (The person and the dolls)
> ...





I added no effects because i don't know what you'd actually like, colours and stuff, so the simple one is always good i guess


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 16, 2008)

Totitos said:


> <_<
> 
> Type:avy
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 16, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I added no effects because i don't know what you'd actually like, colours and stuff, so the simple one is always good i guess



It dosen't matter  

Thank you very much +rep


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 16, 2008)

Tara said:


> It dosen't matter
> 
> Thank you very much +rep



Glad you like it <3


----------



## Totitos (Feb 16, 2008)

24 limits


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 16, 2008)

ya like it?


----------



## Totitos (Feb 16, 2008)

Its faking awesome 

thanks Emily <3

EDIT: 1+ post


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 16, 2008)

i thought you'll call it messy again >.>

i like the claw


----------



## Totitos (Feb 16, 2008)

That one is decent but  one looks like a bloodbath :S


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 16, 2008)

Totitos said:


> That one is decent but  one looks like a bloodbath :S



 I thought you like bloody things 

you boxing lover boy


----------



## Totitos (Feb 16, 2008)

I love blood 

but that was just a completely mess


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 16, 2008)

the stock sucked the most 

don't complain


----------



## Totitos (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll be careful next time


----------



## Muse (Feb 17, 2008)

Super Awesome Request Tyme 



Can you....size it down to something like 400x400 make the right where it's white invisible, black border, and thats all, thnx.  Reps as always.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 17, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Super Awesome Request Tyme
> 
> 
> 
> Can you....size it down to something like 400x400 make the right where it's white invisible, black border, and thats all, thnx.  Reps as always.



you keep playing huh?


----------



## Muse (Feb 17, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you keep playing huh?



 Sowwy....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Muse (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you luffly Yuki  

 It says i cant rep you.....I'll do it as soon as I can though


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 17, 2008)

I did this too


----------



## Muse (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank youuuuuuuuu Yuki   You're too good to me 

 I wish i could rep you right this very second


----------



## fraj (Feb 17, 2008)

Yuki/emily


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Yuki/emily



Nu 
this is spam


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 24, 2008)

avy & sig
normal size
borders, etc up to you

no rush, I'm just too lazy to want to do this one. The half transparent scarf and sword will drive me insane if I try it, so I'll let you do it instead, sis. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 25, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> avy & sig
> normal size
> borders, etc up to you
> 
> ...



i'll do it when i'll come home


----------



## Lord Bishop (Feb 25, 2008)

Just the two guys with a nice border round them please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 25, 2008)

Lord Bishop said:


> Just the two guys with a nice border round them please.



hey, doing it right now 
but as an advice, i'd say a transparent sig like this looks better without borders 

what do you think?



how's this?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Feb 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hey, doing it right now
> but as an advice, i'd say a transparent sig like this looks better without borders
> 
> what do you think?
> ...



Fab! Thank you! +Rep!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 3, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> avy & sig
> normal size
> borders, etc up to you
> 
> ...



i did it 

hope you like the result :S


​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 3, 2008)

Yuki i'm going to have to quit this thread 

I'm now in Tousen's Shop and it seems you really don't need anybody else here...


----------



## Kikyo (Mar 3, 2008)

they are beautiful Yuki! 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Yuki i'm going to have to quit this thread
> 
> I'm now in Tousen's Shop and it seems you really don't need anybody else here...


Ok, no problem 




Kikyo said:


> they are beautiful Yuki!
> Thank you!!!!



glad you like it sis <3

but turn off sig


----------



## Kikyo (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry, forgot, sis.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 5, 2008)

Well I guess there is nothing wrong with testing out the compettion 




*Spoiler*: _My Request_ 






*I would just like Neji the moon and the clouds remove everything else. And take your time *


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Well I guess there is nothing wrong with testing out the compettion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, competition? 

what is that for? 
i never had in mind to compete with you


----------



## Tousen (Mar 6, 2008)

You made a transparent shop. There is no other way for me to take it. Its like building a burger king right next to a mcdonalds


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2008)

Lol, 

i did this because i didn't have something useful to do on NF other than losing time around 

don't take it like a competition, i'm not seeing it like that


----------



## Tousen (Mar 6, 2008)

fine fine fine..Can you still do my request?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2008)

As you wish


----------



## Tousen (Mar 6, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> As you wish



sexcellent


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2008)

Tousen said:


> sexcellent



sexcilicious you mean 

sure, any time <3


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Yuki!

can you get rid of the background in this image?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

Revy said:


> Hey Yuki!
> 
> can you get rid of the background in this image?



sure 

the green and the writting too, right?


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure
> 
> the green and the writting too, right?



Thanks,love!<3
This is perfect!
*reaps*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

i loved that sis <3


----------



## E (Mar 7, 2008)

i want an avy of aizen's head, only his head and collar/neck/etc., transparent, and resized to 125X125 with a silver "double" frame

can i have this asap please? will rep repeatedly


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

sure thing, i'm on it 

EDIT: omg, the pic has loading problems


----------



## E (Mar 7, 2008)

any way i can help?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

​
how's this?

take the one you like


----------



## E (Mar 7, 2008)

thank you!

repped!

and theres more were that came from


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

[E];14473657 said:
			
		

> thank you!
> 
> repped!
> 
> and theres more were that came from



I am glad i could help 

and that i found someone to kill my boredom for tonight, lol XD


----------



## igneus somes (Mar 7, 2008)

cud u maybe do my sig so its just alucard (the guy) none of the background or stuffz... thankyou rep in advance X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

Hells Surgeon said:


> cud u maybe do my sig so its just alucard (the guy) none of the background or stuffz... thankyou rep in advance X3



i saved the pic, and sure, i'll take it. But please turn off sig now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

Hells Surgeon said:


> cud u maybe do my sig so its just alucard (the guy) none of the background or stuffz... thankyou rep in advance X3





here it is 

don't forget to credit


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 9, 2008)

Haruhi and her chair only. +reps. Thanx a bunch.


----------



## -18 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







_*Sig: Make it transparent, with borderline, make it bigger than it looks, I think 640x480 is the right size, yeah

Avatar: Make it transparent too, with borderline, the size should be 125x125, please make an avatar in both of Konan and Pein, thnx in advance*_

_*NOTE: I'll give repz, promise*_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> Haruhi and her chair only. +reps. Thanx a bunch.



I can't see the pic 



Twix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure, i'm on it 
too make the pic bigger? 

but the image would look like hell 

and you want both in an ava or in separate avas?


----------



## -18 (Mar 9, 2008)

Separate ava please


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 9, 2008)

Can you see it now?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2008)

Twix said:


> Separate ava please


'kay 



Itoshiki said:


> Can you see it now?



yep, i can


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2008)

Twix said:


> Separate ava please






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> Can you see it now?




*Spoiler*: __ 





Normal:




Resized:
​


----------



## -18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you Thnk u vry much +repz


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2008)

Twix said:


> Thank you Thnk u vry much +repz



no problem, but turn off sig


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 10, 2008)

+rep given. sankyu.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2008)

And possibly put a border around it, too.

Please, Darling?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> And possibly put a border around it, too.
> 
> Please, Darling?



Nu 



​


----------



## Kamina (Mar 13, 2008)

Cut out and resize plz.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2008)

Hirako said:


> Cut out and resize plz.



In a second  

turn off sig please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2008)

Hirako said:


> Cut out and resize plz.



here it is 

​


----------



## Kamina (Mar 15, 2008)

Just cut this out, many thanks.


----------



## wheres the beef? (Mar 16, 2008)

Transparent set of Randou/Yuna the trap please,reps of course will be given.

Avy:125x125,black border. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Mar 16, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Just cut this out, many thanks.


 
doing yours now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Just cut this out, many thanks.





wheres the beef? said:


> Transparent set of Randou/Yuna the trap please,reps of course will be given.
> 
> Avy:125x125,black border.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'll be taking care of these soon guys, i've got a problem with the pc, thanks for understanding 


Kakashi Hatake said:


> doing yours now




_*Kakashi, i have NO IDEA what are you doing here. This is my shop, you're not a worker here, you never asked for my permission to do the transparencies, therefore, delete your posts now or i'll report you. It is my right to do that.
do that imediately*_


----------



## Sagara (Mar 18, 2008)

Ems , could you make a transparent of the girl?

Keep the grass as well if possible , 

And please get rid of all the words

Thanks


----------



## -18 (Mar 18, 2008)

_*

Hello there, transparency please, with borderline, both for avatar and signature

Avatar size: 125x125

Signature size: 640x480

Thnx in advance, + repz*_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2008)

pms sent to each of you


----------



## -18 (Mar 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> pms sent to each of you



Thank you very much, It's very nice, + repz


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2008)

Twix said:


> Thank you very much, It's very nice, + repz



Thanks for loyalty <3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2008)

spacepirate-lu



Resized, of course.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> spacepirate-lu
> 
> 
> 
> Resized, of course.


​


----------



## victorvscn (Mar 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> pms sent to each of you


You sent them a Permanent Mangekyo Sharingan? =O

Just at topic, I accept any image if anyone wants to make me one... I actually do Sigs and Avys, but I'm just too lazy for it those days :S


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2008)

Cidinho said:


> You sent them a Permanent Mangekyo Sharingan? =O
> 
> Just at topic, I accept any image if anyone wants to make me one... I actually do Sigs and Avys, but I'm just too lazy for it those days :S



I sent them their requested pics made transparent


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 19, 2008)

_aight people  ... can someone resize this to fit sig limits and make it transparent too   ... reps and all the good stuff will be given  _


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2008)

Ryan, you take care of it please . Nightmare just repped me for other reason, and i'm too tired to do it now


----------



## Heero (Mar 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ryan, you take care of it please . Nightmare just repped me for other reason, and i'm too tired to do it now


mmm

im doing it right atm


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2008)

Heero said:


> mmm
> 
> im doing it right atm



thanks hun <3


----------



## Roy (Mar 19, 2008)

can someone render this please? will rep


----------



## Roy (Mar 19, 2008)

it's awesome thanks


----------



## -18 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sig: 640x480, transparent, with borderline, plz include the one that they're standing at

Ava: 125x125, transparent and with borderline too Make the last girl as the avatar, the one who's standing

Thnx in advance, + repz, this is the best shop here in NF

EDIT: Please make the border more thicker, like what you did on my current set


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 21, 2008)

Twix said:


> Sig: 640x480, transparent, with borderline, plz include the one that they're standing at
> 
> Ava: 125x125, transparent and with borderline too Make the last girl as the avatar, the one who's standing
> 
> ...



i'm on it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 21, 2008)

i added some blur to the ava. Bad pic quality XD

is it ok?



​


----------



## -18 (Mar 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> i added some blur to the ava. Bad pic quality XD
> 
> is it ok?
> 
> ...



That's really magnifique But can you take out the blur of the ava and make it transparent? Thnx in advance Look at your cp, sorry for the late reply


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 21, 2008)

Twix said:


> That's really magnifique But can you take out the blur of the ava and make it transparent? Thnx in advance Look at your cp, sorry for the late reply



sure

​


----------



## -18 (Mar 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure
> 
> ​



Thank you ver much


----------



## E (Mar 21, 2008)

hi remember me? 

transparent avy of aizen's face, 125X125, black frame just like last time, thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 21, 2008)

[E];14802817 said:
			
		

> hi remember me?
> 
> transparent avy of aizen's face, 125X125, black frame just like last time, thanks



sure, and turn off sig please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 21, 2008)

Hope this is fine 

​


----------



## E (Mar 21, 2008)

it's good,  thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Arishem (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a simple request. Could you please make this avatar transparent? The size is already fine as is.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 22, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I have a simple request. Could you please make this avatar transparent? The size is already fine as is.





Nightmare said:


> _hey people ... could someone please make this
> 
> transparent and 150X150
> _



in a moment guys


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 22, 2008)

_shit shit shit i gave the wrong pic ... i meant this one _


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 22, 2008)

​
here it is guys


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _shit shit shit i gave the wrong pic ... i meant this one _



that's a bad quality pic, can't you find better ones? 

can i pick for you?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 22, 2008)

_if you can find a better avy then I'll gladly take it _


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 22, 2008)

sure i can find a better one  

just wait


----------



## Arishem (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you for your work. *reps*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 22, 2008)

take it and go


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 23, 2008)

emily can you make this one for me?...It doesn't matter if it is transparent or not


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

_*Sig only Transparency, with thick black borderline, size between 500x400-640x480, thnx in advance, reps and credits imediately*_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 23, 2008)

noname009 said:


> emily can you make this one for me?...It doesn't matter if it is transparent or not


ce ar trebui sa-i fac? ?


Twix said:


> _*Sig only Transparency, with thick black borderline, size between 500x400-640x480, thnx in advance, reps and credits imediately*_



sure, right away


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 23, 2008)

​


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



That's really good

Can you put some thick border line?

Anyway, look at your cp, I hope I gave some big points


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 23, 2008)

oh yeah, i forgot XD

​


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ce ar trebui sa-i fac? ?
> 
> 
> sure, right away



sig si avatar...plus cadru negru..marimea cam la fel..ms mult..transparent...fara scrisu ala jos


----------



## -18 (Mar 24, 2008)

*signature only, 640x480 is the size, transparent, with thick borderlines

thnx in advance, + repz*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

Yariko said:


> sig si avatar...plus cadru negru..marimea cam la fel..ms mult..transparent...fara scrisu ala jos



aham, asa mai inteleg fato 



Twix said:


> *signature only, 640x480 is the size, transparent, with thick borderlines
> 
> thnx in advance, + repz*



didn't i do that once?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

Twix said:


> *signature only, 640x480 is the size, transparent, with thick borderlines
> 
> thnx in advance, + repz*


don't tell me i didn't warn you, that is what you want 

​


Yariko said:


> sig si avatar...plus cadru negru..marimea cam la fel..ms mult..transparent...fara scrisu ala jos



uite aici 

​


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi, requesting for transparent sig.

cut only the white bits out.

If you have time:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

sure, so the orange buildings, you'll keep those, right?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

Number one:

​
also, resized for sig, height 480


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

Number 2, also resized for sig 


​


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh ok. Thanks!
+rep


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

glad you like it <3


----------



## -18 (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> don't tell me i didn't warn you, that is what you want
> 
> ​



thank you very much

rep and credtis now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for loyalty Twix  <3


----------



## Totitos (Mar 25, 2008)

lets do it for the good old times Emily

Stock: X
Avy size: senior member
Avy Border: blue with white
Sig size: no idea
Sig Border: same as avy border
Other: add some cool effects to the pics 

you know the deal


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

tomorrow Javi, not at 12:40 am


----------



## Muse (Mar 26, 2008)

Emily <3



All i need is it transparent plz


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2008)

Transperent Sig and Avy . 150x150 avy, Signature inside limit


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey do you think you could make an avy and sig out of this?

If you can please keep the title D. Gray-Man in the picutre 
Can I have black or dark green borders please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 26, 2008)

doing that tomorrow guys, it's 1 am now <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> lets do it for the good old times Emily
> 
> Stock: X
> Avy size: senior member
> ...



​
toti <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 27, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Emily <3
> 
> 
> 
> All i need is it transparent plz



Brenda 

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 27, 2008)

Mandalorian said:


> Transperent Sig and Avy . 150x150 avy, Signature inside limit



it's done 


​


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you Yuki  I'll rep ASAP, gotta spread some  aaaand your repped


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 27, 2008)

Revy's Slut said:


> Hey do you think you could make an avy and sig out of this?
> 
> If you can please keep the title D. Gray-Man in the picutre
> Can I have black or dark green borders please




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 27, 2008)

Mandalorian said:


> Thank you Yuki  I'll rep ASAP, gotta spread some  aaaand your repped



oh, sorry... here's your ava, i forgot one part at the border 


​


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 27, 2008)

Revy's Slut said:


> thanks yuki



no problem  <3


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2008)

Lul, i wondered why a bit was white


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 27, 2008)

it's cool now 

i deleted those roses cuz it looked like hell D:


----------



## Totitos (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool but where is my avy?


----------



## Muse (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Emily <3 


 I'll rep you as soon as I can, stupid 24 hour limits


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Cool but where is my avy?



in my head 

what's with that face?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2008)

Whenever you have the time 
Keeping Seifer is possible, ceot with the one with just the cross, hopefully we can keep just the cross. Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 27, 2008)

what's that? 


so many?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry, its for a longer period of time.

I won't ask for anything else for ages.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Cool but where is my avy?



here <3

i modified the avy a bit, to make some difference <3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Sorry, its for a longer period of time.
> 
> I won't ask for anything else for ages.


yeah, let's see that then 

*Spoiler*: __ 















​


----------



## Totitos (Mar 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here <3
> 
> i modified the avy a bit, to make some difference <3
> 
> ...



OH MY GAWD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

Totitos said:


> OH MY GAWD



what is it? >_>

you don't like it?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_Can someone please make this transparent  ... keep it in its 150X150 size  

_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Can someone please make this transparent  ... keep it in its 150X150 size
> 
> _



with or without border?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 28, 2008)

@Nightmare
Nice pic 


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> what is it? >_>
> 
> you don't like it?



Its beautiful Emily,thank you so much


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> with or without border?


_border please _


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

Totitos said:


> @Nightmare
> Nice pic
> 
> 
> Its beautiful Emily,thank you so much


makes me really happy to know that  <3
thanks Javi 




Nightmare said:


> _border please _



​


----------



## Fin (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Emmy redo this one again signature size.. I want it back.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

ok          :3

ava too?

​


----------



## Kat Lee (Mar 28, 2008)

I would like the larger view of this to be made transparent. I would like to have the Cat and the pillow nothing else. No boreder. I would like an avvy sized one with that please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

Kat Lee said:


> I would like the larger view of this to be made transparent. I would like to have the Cat and the pillow nothing else. No boreder. I would like an avvy sized one with that please.



avy including everything, + pillow and stuff?

in my opinion, avy on kitten's face would look better :3. 
what do you say?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

Kat Lee said:


> I would like the larger view of this to be made transparent. I would like to have the Cat and the pillow nothing else. No boreder. I would like an avvy sized one with that please.





​

cute pics btw :3


----------



## Fin (Mar 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ok          :3
> 
> ava too?
> 
> ​



Lets see it in an ava.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

Fin said:


> Lets see it in an ava.



​

 :3:3


----------



## Kat Lee (Mar 29, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​
> 
> cute pics btw :3


thanks and credit to you! I needed a good set!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 29, 2008)

Kat Lee said:


> thanks and credit to you! I needed a good set!



okay :3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 29, 2008)

Can I get a avatar for this and just her face please:

Borderink
other:Sakura Uzumaki in pink
thanks in advance


----------



## -18 (Mar 29, 2008)

hello there



ava and sig please, both are transparent with thick borderlines

resized the sig please, resized it the right size

avatar size is 125x125, I can't use 150x150, Im not yet senior

repz and credits, and thanks in advance


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 29, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Can I get a avatar for this and just her face please:
> 
> Borderink
> other:Sakura Uzumaki in pink
> thanks in advance



ok, sure :3
what do you mean by that "Sakura uzumaki in pink"?


Twix said:


> hello there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure :3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 29, 2008)

In the avatar put "Sakura Uzumaki" in pink colors


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Can I get a avatar for this and just her face please:
> 
> Borderink
> other:Sakura Uzumaki in pink
> thanks in advance



here it is :3


​
hope you like it >_>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2008)

Twix said:


> hello there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here it is :3


​


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 30, 2008)

*Thanks alot^^*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2008)

my pleasure :3


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is :3
> 
> 
> ​



awesome

thnx alot, reps and credits now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 30, 2008)

This is my first time here.
Oh i need this transperant and fixed up so that the words are gone

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## -18 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kami, I had another request

I think Im bein gannoying for asking a lot of request but I only gave a few points in you

could you make this one transparent? with thick borderlines too, size 125x125, cause it's only avy


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 3, 2008)

Twix said:


> Kami, I had another request
> 
> I think Im bein gannoying for asking a lot of request but I only gave a few points in you
> 
> could you make this one transparent? with thick borderlines too, size 125x125, cause it's only avy



lol,it is already transparent XD

but ok, i'll resize it and add borderlines :3

it's ok, don't worry lol XD
that's why i have a shop, duuh


----------



## -18 (Apr 3, 2008)

lol, thnx in advance


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 4, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> This is my first time here.
> Oh i need this transperant and fixed up so that the words are gone
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


ups, i didn't see you 



Starbucks said:


> lol, thnx in advance



ok, you'll have it today, a bit later, i promise  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 4, 2008)

here guys :3




​


----------



## Dre (Apr 4, 2008)

*If any one could make a senior sized avy out of the bottom right picture with a black border that would be appreciated, you can leave the text.*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks yuki youre the best


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 4, 2008)

Dre said:


> *If any one could make a senior sized avy out of the bottom right picture with a black border that would be appreciated, you can leave the text.*



sure, okay :3


----------



## -18 (Apr 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here guys :3
> 
> 
> ​



thank you very much, reps and credits now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Overhaul (Apr 6, 2008)

He yuki!!X3
Can you get rid of the background in this pic!?<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 6, 2008)

Revy said:


> He yuki!!X3
> Can you get rid of the background in this pic!?<3



yesh sis X3X3




modified the colours a bit :S


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 6, 2008)

It looks awesome love<3
thank joo.pek


----------



## Berry (Apr 6, 2008)

Could you please make this image transparent


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 6, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Could you please make this image transparent



sure, imediately :3


----------



## Berry (Apr 6, 2008)

Perfect

Cheers​


*Edit:*Did you get the rep


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 8, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Perfect
> 
> Cheers​
> 
> ...



lol, no


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 9, 2008)

this pwease :3

hollow ichigo only X3

rep, recognition and all that crap >_<

edit: yuki ignored me 

edit2: could you make a 150x150 ava too? 

edit3: does pek upload your every ava now or can you upload 150x200 by yourself?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> this pwease :3
> 
> hollow ichigo only X3
> 
> ...



lol i didn't ignore you, i just didn't see the message XD

i bet that crappy is done by you  

3. yeah, he uploads every ava i want, i can't upload them myself D:


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 9, 2008)

what crappy? :3

edit: oh, 24 hour limit >_<


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2008)

want it also resized?


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 9, 2008)

Nah, i can do it. >_<

24 hour limit, I'll rep ya when I can 

edit: could you make me a 150x150 ava out of it too?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> Nah, i can do it. >_<
> 
> 24 hour limit, I'll rep ya when I can
> 
> edit: could you make me a 150x150 ava out of it too?



sure, but close sigs you little fucker


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 9, 2008)

sure why not

i'll go for it in the morning, i'm sleepy eh :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2008)

bah, i'm so sick of it 

the ugliest set that i've ever made bah...


----------



## Berry (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello *Yuki*

For my set.

*First off for my sig*, can you *please* make the background of this image transparent (same size and don't worry about the sand bits)...



Then for my avatar, can you do make it transparent aswell(same size)..and give it a *black border*



Reps and cred to you!

*Thank you very much!*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Hello *Yuki*
> 
> For my set.
> 
> ...



oki, just a second :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2008)

​


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2008)

Good gallery Yuki.
Can I get this transparented:
Be sure to neg him before reporting him. He is a Jizz dupe, you know.
Well, my height's 400 so could you make it 400 x whatever the width would be in its original aspect ratio. 
Pulling down Hleb in the box. No penalty, only Kuyt walking away giving a 'thumbs up' to the ref
Pulling down Hleb in the box. No penalty, only Kuyt walking away giving a 'thumbs up' to the ref
Can I get these as 125 x whatever the original aspect ratio is avatars?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Good gallery Yuki.
> Can I get this transparented:
> Link removed
> Well, my height's 400 so could you make it 400 x whatever the width would be in its original aspect ratio.
> ...



I can only see the first pic, with the girl 


for the other 2 pics, it says :


FORBIDDEN!

You have attempted to access my site in a bad way... either that or you are lost (or I screwed up on my code!)

Please back up, and try browsing the site through the paths set out on the homepage



Thank you!

Chris Creamer
sportslogos.net


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2008)

The Washington Post
The Washington Post
Sorry about that Yuki. It worked OK for me.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2008)

and the avas, transparent or just resized? 

also, with or without borders??


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2008)

Is both OK?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2008)

​


also, sig off please :3


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Yuki. Must be tough having people freeload off you left and right.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Thanks a lot, Yuki. Must be tough having people freeload off you left and right.



It's ok  <3

glad you like it :3


----------



## Berry (Apr 9, 2008)

*Perfect* Yuki

You are the greatest!

I gotta spread some rep first, but I will be back​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> *Perfect* Yuki
> 
> You are the greatest!
> 
> I gotta spread some rep first, but I will be back​



it's ok dear  <333


----------



## Soldier (Apr 9, 2008)

I request a set Please! Stock And can i have a rounded border? 
resize if needed :3


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 9, 2008)

my set ain't that ugly you know

i actually like it pek


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd like to request a signature please. 



Can you cut out the black parts, and make it a bit smaller.

In return Rep, Credit, and Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 10, 2008)

Anju said:


> I request a set Please! Stock And can i have a rounded border?
> resize if needed :3





|B| said:


> I'd like to request a signature please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oki there X3X3

just a moment :3


----------



## Mr. Joe (Apr 10, 2008)

signature, I don't care about the size, it's up to you, but put a borderlines



credit+reps


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks! It's wonderful. 

500 post, yeah!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 10, 2008)

Anju said:


> I request a set Please! Stock And can i have a rounded border?
> resize if needed :3




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 10, 2008)

Jackoff Joe said:


> signature, I don't care about the size, it's up to you, but put a borderlines
> 
> 
> 
> credit+reps



here it is :3

​


|B| said:


> Thanks! It's wonderful.
> 
> 500 post, yeah!




haha, my shop is a lucky place


----------



## Mr. Joe (Apr 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is :3
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



thank you very much, well done, Twix is right, this shop is awesome

rep and credits now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 10, 2008)

Jackoff Joe said:


> thank you very much, well done, Twix is right, this shop is awesome
> 
> rep and credits now



haha, twix was behind this, huh? XD

<3


----------



## silly (Apr 10, 2008)

Ah nvm, solved prob myself


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 10, 2008)

Nel Tu said:


> Ah nvm, solved prob myself



lol XD

ok


----------



## Berry (Apr 11, 2008)

*Hello Yuki*

I think its been three days since my last request,Is it against your rules to ask
again?

If not *fantastic!* I found the perfect image for a *set*.

Can you please make this image transparent(enhance as you see fit,not sure about the text)(same size)...



Now for the avatar, can you please use minatos head with a thin white and yellow border(might look good/*if not* just a white border will be ace)

*Thanks rep and cred to you as always!*
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 11, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> *Hello Yuki*
> 
> I think its been three days since my last request,Is it against your rules to ask
> again?
> ...



sure dear <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 11, 2008)

​





EDIT:bah, wait, the sigs are stretching the page


----------



## Berry (Apr 11, 2008)

Perfect as always Yuki! its fantastic

Reps and cred are instore!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 11, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Perfect as always Yuki! its fantastic
> 
> Reps and cred are instore!



glad you like it <3


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm back yuki
poti sa faci si pentru moi un set?..semnatura(putin mai mica decat e acum) si avatar(doar fata)
inapoi la vechile obsesii


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 11, 2008)

dap, dar nu acum 


<3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 







Both In One Sig


*Spoiler*: _And Then A Sig With This_ 




(With Just This Pic)




Thanks In Advance


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 12, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sig_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm on it now 

1st sig:



2nd sig:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 12, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I'm back yuki
> poti sa faci si pentru moi un set?..semnatura(putin mai mica decat e acum) si avatar(doar fata)
> inapoi la vechile obsesii



​

L-am terminat 


si apropo, singurul lucru care il vreau e creditul 
adica sa scrii undeva in semnatura "Sig made by Kamishiro Yuki" 

Sper ca-ti place


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 12, 2008)

imi placeX3.. thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 12, 2008)

Yariko said:


> imi placeX3.. thank you



totul pentru multumirea clientilor, nu?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2008)

Yuki, can you get this transparented? If you feel I'm making an unreasonable request, please feel free to decline.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 13, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Yuki, can you get this transparented? If you feel I'm making an unreasonable request, please feel free to decline.



no, it's ok, don't worry 
​


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

_hi peoples  ... 
can i get this pic transparent please  with just sanji and zoro ... oh and no borders please

_


----------



## Jimin (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you very much, madam. Reps if possible


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow It's been so long since I've been on NF! Haha 

Here is my request:
Please just make the background transparent for these four please (sorry that it is alot but hey i got alot of stuff to do xD).


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 13, 2008)

can you please make tis transparent



Please make it... thanks in advance


----------



## Mr. Joe (Apr 14, 2008)

That's a request from Twix, he send that to me thru his yahoo messenger, he said the signature size is up to you, just don't make it too small, and the avatar size will be 125x125, both are transparent, with borderlines. . . He's still ban, and rep seal, so I'll be the one that will rep you you, than you. . He'll be back on friday.

NOTE: Asian dudes like him will always be an asian perv


----------



## Mr. Joe (Apr 15, 2008)

What happened to Kamishiro Yuki?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 15, 2008)

i wanna use this for a future sig. can you just make the white bacround go away, please?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 16, 2008)

Nothing happened, sorry 

just didn't see this in the subscribed threads 

doing it now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 16, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _hi peoples  ...
> can i get this pic transparent please  with just sanji and zoro ... oh and no borders please
> 
> _




one:

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 16, 2008)

Rukia Kuchiki said:


> Wow It's been so long since I've been on NF! Haha
> 
> Here is my request:
> Please just make the background transparent for these four please (sorry that it is alot but hey i got alot of stuff to do xD).



two:









​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 16, 2008)

Jackoff Joe said:


> That's a request from Twix, he send that to me thru his yahoo messenger, he said the signature size is up to you, just don't make it too small, and the avatar size will be 125x125, both are transparent, with borderlines. . . He's still ban, and rep seal, so I'll be the one that will rep you you, than you. . He'll be back on friday.
> 
> NOTE: Asian dudes like him will always be an asian perv




four:




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 16, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> i wanna use this for a future sig. can you just make the white bacround go away, please?



five:


​


yosh, finished


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 16, 2008)

omg, yay!


----------



## Mr. Joe (Apr 16, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> four:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, do you recieved my message???


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 17, 2008)

Jackoff Joe said:


> Yo, do you recieved my message???



yap, i did ;3

it's ok, no problem


----------



## lone wolf807 (Apr 17, 2008)

If you don't mind, remove the brick wall please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 17, 2008)

lone wolf807 said:


> If you don't mind, remove the brick wall please



sure, in a moment ;3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2008)

this announce



Could you just have her in there, and make it transparent. 



<3


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 17, 2008)

the 3 characters, sig sized, and then a matching avatar of the guy on the left side of the picture please 

and if it makes it look cooler, i guess you can leave the floor in.  I wasnt sure on that one, so ill leave it up to you.  no border for the sig.


----------



## E (Apr 18, 2008)

i want gin's head, transparent, 125X125, navy blue frame

thanks

if i get it asap, i'll rep twice..if that means anything


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 18, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> source
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 18, 2008)

Espada said:


> the 3 characters, sig sized, and then a matching avatar of the guy on the left side of the picture please
> 
> and if it makes it look cooler, i guess you can leave the floor in.  I wasnt sure on that one, so ill leave it up to you.  no border for the sig.







​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 18, 2008)

E said:


> i want gin's head, transparent, 125X125, navy blue frame
> 
> thanks
> 
> if i get it asap, i'll rep twice..if that means anything



​


----------



## E (Apr 18, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 18, 2008)

anytime


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 18, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



omg awesome


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 18, 2008)

Espada said:


> omg awesome



you're welcome  <3

i knew you'd like that floor


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 18, 2008)

put the pic under the spoilers please


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 18, 2008)

remember our deal. i will send you the example.
sig: i want a fire background with the scorch marks.

avy: a big round red border


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 19, 2008)

can you make a transparent sig from this picture?...not too big and an avatar with his face
ai vazut k am gasit poza


----------



## Totitos (Apr 19, 2008)

trans request. just take out the white background and add some flashy effects to the pic


thanks


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Yuki ^_^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 20, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> remember our deal. i will send you the example.
> sig: i want a fire background with the scorch marks.
> 
> avy: a big round red border







​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 20, 2008)

Yariko said:


> can you make a transparent sig from this picture?...not too big and an avatar with his face
> ai vazut k am gasit poza





si inchide-ti semnatura 

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 20, 2008)

Totitos said:


> trans request. just take out the white background and add some flashy effects to the pic
> 
> 
> thanks








do not complain


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 20, 2008)

mersi mult Emypek

dar ce avea cealalta semnatura?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 20, 2008)

da, lasa... . Nici nu stii cum sa inchizi semnatura 


debifezi unde scrie show your signature.

dai la restul posturilor tale, edit -> go advanced si debifezi aia


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 20, 2008)

good, i was afraid I did it wrong


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 20, 2008)

got another one for you 



same thing, sig sized


----------



## Totitos (Apr 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> do not complain



Its so fabulous

thanks Emily ;_;


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 21, 2008)

Espada said:


> got another one for you
> 
> 
> 
> same thing, sig sized



sure thing  <3



Totitos said:


> Its so fabulous
> 
> thanks Emily ;_;



you need to give me that ava pic nao


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 21, 2008)

Espada said:


> got another one for you
> 
> 
> 
> same thing, sig sized




here


----------



## Totitos (Apr 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure thing  <3
> 
> 
> 
> you need to give me that ava pic nao



check your P.M.s


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks Toto  pek


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 21, 2008)

OK -

If you can, could you just make it the instruments, without the background, and have the guitar facing up?

Me love you [more] long time.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 21, 2008)

that's difficult to make, Andy you loser >_>


----------



## Willy Wonka (Apr 21, 2008)

hey yuki!  um if you can im not sure but i want the pic to be transpart for the sig  but for the avy can you show every guys face with like a 5 sec between each one


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here



thank you


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Apr 21, 2008)

Stock:    (click full size for better image).

Sig Size:  Resized to fit under sig regulations for senior members(and encompasses the whole image).

Avy:  Headshot of Kisuke in the stock image.

Specifications:  If possible, I would like a black border around the sig and avy.

Thanks in advance for taking the time to look at my request.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 23, 2008)

RoniShoma said:


> hey yuki!  um if you can im not sure but i want the pic to be transpart for the sig  but for the avy can you show every guys face with like a 5 sec between each one





Espada said:


> thank you





hockeyguy33 said:


> Stock:    (click full size for better image).
> 
> Sig Size:  Resized to fit under sig regulations for senior members(and encompasses the whole image).
> 
> ...



I'm on these now guys :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> OK -
> 
> If you can, could you just make it the instruments, without the background, and have the guitar facing up?
> 
> Me love you [more] long time.



version 1: 


version 2:​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 23, 2008)

RoniShoma said:


> hey yuki!  um if you can im not sure but i want the pic to be transpart for the sig  but for the avy can you show every guys face with like a 5 sec between each one







​
I made it 1 second, becaue 5 would've been waaaaaaaay too long, and even 2 seconds


don't forget to credit ^^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 23, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> Stock:    (click full size for better image).
> 
> Sig Size:  Resized to fit under sig regulations for senior members(and encompasses the whole image).
> 
> ...








​


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Apr 23, 2008)

wow it looks awesome . ~reps and credit.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 23, 2008)

you're welcome :3
turn off the sig please X3


----------



## Creator (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



here





Can i get this transparented. ONLY TSUNADE. And keep it the same size please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 23, 2008)

Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is the best thing i could do love 
hope it's ok <3


​


----------



## Willy Wonka (Apr 23, 2008)

THANK YOU THANK YOU!! X3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2008)

omgomgomgomgomgomg <3333

Loves.


----------



## Creator (Apr 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> this is the best thing i could do love
> hope it's ok <3
> 
> 
> ​



Awesome. X3


----------



## -18 (Apr 24, 2008)

sig and avy

avy: size 125x125, with thick black borderline

sig: whatever size do you want to, with thick black borderline

thnx and advance

repz and credits


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Apr 24, 2008)

Transparacy plz , keep the original size, thnx in adv


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 24, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> sig and avy
> 
> avy: size 125x125, with thick black borderline
> 
> ...





ʞɥɐos_49 said:


> Transparacy plz , keep the original size, thnx in adv




just in a moment guys 


*
ʞɥɐos_49* i must resize the pic if you want it for NF sig, otherwise it will be spoilered


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 24, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> sig and avy
> 
> avy: size 125x125, with thick black borderline
> 
> ...






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 24, 2008)

ʞɥɐos_49 said:


> Transparacy plz , keep the original size, thnx in adv


I gave you both options :

Normal: 

resized: 
​


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanx alot,  repd


----------



## -18 (Apr 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



can I rep you later?

I swear I will, just neg me or report me to the mods if I didn't, I negged someone and then now I have a 24 hours limit again

but I can rep you later, if it's ok for you

you know me Yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 24, 2008)

don't worry silly XD


<3


----------



## -18 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol thnx, I'll rep you later, I promise


----------



## -18 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yuki, as I promised, look at your cp

I hope I did a lil help


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 24, 2008)

yap XD, i saw <3 X3


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Yuki<3


can you get rid of all the stuff that's behind the chick including teh dudes.X3


----------



## Ooter (Apr 25, 2008)

yuki ive come here as a reccomendation from starbucks

aight then

avi transparent 125x125 forcused on his nose, mouth and eyes and thick red border

sig transparent with a thick red border

thanks alotz, reps and credits to be given

heres the image


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 25, 2008)

Revy said:


> Hey Yuki<3
> 
> 
> can you get rid of all the stuff that's behind the chick including teh dudes.X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 25, 2008)

Ooter said:


> yuki ive come here as a reccomendation from starbucks
> 
> aight then
> 
> ...





did it 150x150

it will be automatically resized ^^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 25, 2008)

​


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 25, 2008)

Freaking awesome.X3
Will rep you when I can,love.<3


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

/runs in

Yuki, I demand that you divorce Grimmjow @ the marry an anime girl/guy fc 

/runs away


----------



## -18 (Apr 26, 2008)

avy: 125x125 with blue borderlines

sig: whatever size, but with blue borderlines too

reps and credits

thnx in advance


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> /runs in
> 
> Yuki, I demand that you divorce Grimmjow @ the marry an anime girl/guy fc
> 
> /runs away



no way 

you better run and hide, i'm kinda mad now 



Starbucks said:


> avy: 125x125 with blue borderlines
> 
> sig: whatever size, but with blue borderlines too
> 
> ...


sure, a bit later though, i'm a bit busy now dear <3 :3


----------



## Ooter (Apr 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> did it 150x150
> 
> it will be automatically resized ^^


amazing thanks dont mean to be rude but wheres my sig request? if its coming up just tell me ^ ^



Ooter said:


> yuki ive come here as a reccomendation from starbucks
> 
> aight then
> 
> ...


in bold ^ ^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

Ooter said:


> amazing thanks dont mean to be rude but wheres my sig request? if its coming up just tell me ^ ^
> 
> 
> in bold ^ ^



ok, so reddish red huh XD

it is red but not that kind . Sorry, i did it at 3 am last night 


and turn off sig please ^^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

​
sorry XD. I kinda made the wrong impression from the first request


----------



## Ooter (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks no prob.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> avy: 125x125 with blue borderlines
> 
> sig: whatever size, but with blue borderlines too
> 
> ...


here X3X3X3



​


----------



## Ooter (Apr 26, 2008)

sorry XD i disabled sigs so i cant see any and i cant see it under my post when i post.... sorry...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

Ooter said:


> sorry XD i disabled sigs so i cant see any and i cant see it under my post when i post.... sorry...



lol, it's ok 


too bad you're missing my sig


----------



## -18 (Apr 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here X3X3X3
> 
> 
> 
> ​



reps and credits, now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

you're welcome pek <3


----------



## Ooter (Apr 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> lol, it's ok
> 
> 
> too bad you're missing my sig


people have like superlarge sigs so its kinda annoying to load.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

Ooter said:


> people have like superlarge sigs so its kinda annoying to load.



as you say 

some sigs are just kawaii and need to be seen so


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2008)

I have this one 
I have this one 
I have this one 
Good avatar, Yuki. Can I get transparencies on all of these?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

imediately 


no resize?


And thanks


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, I can do resize myself


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

oki, here ^^

*Spoiler*: __ 









​


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Reps


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

you're welcome :3 <333


----------



## Dogma (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey KY, got something I found.



Can I please get it in sig size, without the anything but the Maru? (No words or the girls.)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

sure, doing that now X3


like this? :3


----------



## Dogma (Apr 26, 2008)

Yup, perfect. 

GJ and thanks, as usual.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 26, 2008)

<3 no problem X3


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 26, 2008)

avatar: 125x125 with black borderlines

signature: whatever size with black borderlines

stock:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 27, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> avatar: 125x125 with black borderlines
> 
> signature: whatever size with black borderlines
> 
> stock:



is it a problem that i did the borderlines like this? I thought it might look better this way ^^


​


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 27, 2008)

Request



*Avatar*
size: 150x150
border: any

*Sig*
Size: any or same
Border any


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 27, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here it it dear ^____^


​


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it it dear ^____^
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you  *rep*


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> is it a problem that i did the borderlines like this? I thought it might look better this way ^^
> 
> 
> ​



Thats cool,thanks i'll credit and rep you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 27, 2008)

happy you liked them guys ^____^


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Yuki chan


*Spoiler*: __ 








for the first one i want thew backround trans so only sasuke naruko and the things they r holding and the weords r still left and can u resize to sig size? 

for second one can u just trans the bg i still want naruko scroll and flowers there  if too hard then trans the flowers too i also want word naruko still in the pic


----------



## Soldier (Apr 27, 2008)

Heys, i just need this transed

*Spoiler*: __ 




ya know, lets add this one
 resize please



Thanks


----------



## Ooter (Apr 28, 2008)

a set please since you did so awesome for me last time.

avatar: 125x125 background transparent focused on his head. Thick gold border

sig: background transparent. thick gold border. And resize it smaller.

heres the image


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 28, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Hey Yuki chan
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



here it is :3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> Heys, i just need this transed
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 28, 2008)

Tax said:


> a set please since you did so awesome for me last time.
> 
> avatar: 125x125 background transparent focused on his head. Thick gold border
> 
> ...


oh, i'm happy to hear that ^___^


​


----------



## Ooter (Apr 28, 2008)

its my pleasure


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey. Please make Spongebob and Patrick transaprent(make sure they are no bigger than sig limits). A matching avy too please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 28, 2008)

Avy with which one? 


and turn off sig please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 28, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey. Please make Spongebob and Patrick transaprent(make sure they are no bigger than sig limits). A matching avy too please.







​


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 28, 2008)

THANK U YUKI CHAN!!!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry 

That's so good! Thanks, Yuki.


----------



## -18 (Apr 28, 2008)

avy: 125x125, with red frame borderlines, or just like the borderlines of my current avy

the avy will be the head of the guy

Im tired of thick ones, so I think other borderlines is cool

sig: transparent, whatever size do you want for my sig

don't take off the red "aura" or whatever in both sig and avy

repz and creditz


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

/runs in



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> no way
> 
> you better run and hide, i'm kinda mad now


And why not?  

Keep up the good work here, Yuki. 

/runs out


----------



## Ooter (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks yuki, i have to spread to give it to you i promise il rep.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 29, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> avy: 125x125, with red frame borderlines, or just like the borderlines of my current avy
> 
> the avy will be the head of the guy
> 
> ...



like this? 

​


----------



## -18 (Apr 29, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> like this?
> 
> ​



awesome

reps and credits now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 29, 2008)

Always happy to work with you


----------



## -18 (Apr 29, 2008)

Im always happy on your works


----------



## Yosha (Apr 29, 2008)

Just make it transparent, please. 


Please and thanks.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Yuki, I've been meaning to ask this.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Can I help around here? 

but I know you'll reject me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 30, 2008)

Masanari said:


> Just make it transparent, please.
> 
> 
> Please and thanks.



here :3

​


Shirozaki said:


> Yuki, I've been meaning to ask this.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



mm... yeah, you guessed right >_<

But that's not because I've got something with you, but it's not necessary .
Even when i'm leaving a friend of mine takes care of this... so... XD


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

I knew it. 

I was just trying my luck, so yeah. But if you do need help, contact me.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 30, 2008)

ok, sure


----------



## Berry (Apr 30, 2008)

*Hello Yuki*

Can I have a Set Please..

*Style:* Transparent background (For Sig) 

*Size:* The same

*Link:*



-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Style:* Avatar, Luffys head from the transparent image.

*Extra :* No borders

Credit and reps to you as always

*Cheers Yuki*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 30, 2008)

you want only the guy in the sig, without the chest?

cuz you didn't specify that X3


----------



## Berry (Apr 30, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you want only the guy in the sig, without the chest?
> 
> cuz you didn't specify that X3



.......*Could I see both* 

Luffy with the jolly roger and... Luffy by himself.

*If not*, Just luffy will be fine

*Cheers Yuki *​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 30, 2008)

sure, i'll make them later <3

3:10 am now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 1, 2008)

_A l p h a_
I made all 3 versions for sig <3







​
Pick the one you like better :3


----------



## Berry (May 1, 2008)

*Fantastic*...as always


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 1, 2008)

glad you like it  

you're welcome X3


and turn off sig please?


----------



## Totitos (May 1, 2008)

Request time ! 

Type:sig tranparency
Stock:
Size: same
Text: none
Other: add a black border and some cool decorations.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 1, 2008)

sure, let me handle that


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (May 1, 2008)

can you just make my avy look better and bigger.

ie add borders, animate it, etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 2, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Request time !
> 
> Type:sig tranparency
> Stock:
> ...



How's this Toto?
it's without borders though 

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



Now pick and stop complaining 


Haze is Dreamin' said:


> can you just make my avy look better and bigger.
> 
> ie add borders, animate it, etc



I don't do animations here Haze ;__;


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (May 2, 2008)

Just a few examples of things anyways lol

bbl XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 2, 2008)

what, you want an ava or something?

give a pic, and i'll see what i can do


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (May 2, 2008)

I want my same avy, but was wondering if you could make it look even better 

or is it pretty much done ?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 2, 2008)

well to your current one, there aren't many things to be done :/

and close sigs please >_<


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (May 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


can i get this made into a transperancy please?


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (May 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well to your current one, there aren't many things to be done :/
> 
> and close sigs please >_<





I shall be back some other time then.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 2, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here :3

I also resized it for sig 





Haze is Dreamin' said:


> I shall be back some other time then.



sure, i'll be here :3


----------



## Ooter (May 2, 2008)

yuki youre epic so plz make me summin again.

aight, i need an avi transparent, 150x150 focused on the guy in the middle's face and also remove those two girls in the background

sig, transparent light blue border and remove both of the two girls or whatever (i know one of them is a guy) in the background

heres the pic

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 2, 2008)

Tax said:


> yuki youre epic so plz make me summin again.
> 
> aight, i need an avi transparent, 150x150 focused on the guy in the middle's face and also remove those two girls in the background
> 
> ...



Hope it's better this way X3

Turn off sig please 
​
​
ok?


----------



## Ooter (May 2, 2008)

thanks alot yuki, reps after i spread


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 2, 2008)

you're welcome boy


----------



## Totitos (May 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How's this Toto?
> it's without borders though
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I came buckets 

thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 2, 2008)

You like it Javi?


----------



## Totitos (May 2, 2008)

The background colors match well with the pic. I have no complains


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 3, 2008)

Well I just tried some new things


----------



## Hentai (May 3, 2008)

Hello there.

Request:
*
Transparency*


I've tried myself, but my Photoshop cuts away a part of the hair and other light parts too.
So please be careful.

Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 3, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Request:
> *
> ...


Hey Alex!
Like this you mean? :/


----------



## Hentai (May 3, 2008)

Thank you Emily, that looks great.

Repzzzzz


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 3, 2008)

No problemz Alex . 

But it still needs to be resized 


And i had no problems with the white spots XD


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2008)

Hey Kami 

Can you make this transparent (Just take out the background. Leave the chains, Sasuke, and Madara), no bigger than sig limits(Don't make it too small lol), and a matching avatar{Sasuke or madara, which ever one is easier for you)?

Here's the image:


----------



## Arishem (May 4, 2008)

Could you please make the background transparent?  The size is already fine as is.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 4, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Kami
> 
> Can you make this transparent (Just take out the background. Leave the chains, Sasuke, and Madara) , no bigger than sig limits(Don't make it too small lol), and a matching avatar{Sasuke or madara, which ever one is easier for you)?
> 
> Here's the image:



Wait what? 

you mean without the kyuubi? 


> (Just take out the background. Leave the chains, Sasuke, and Madara)



it would look crappy without the kyuubi, so you've got 2 options man :3

1. Madara, Sasuke, chains, Kyuubi
2. Madara and Sasuke only, no chains, no background

huh? which is much better?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 4, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Could you please make the background transparent?  The size is already fine as is.



did yours :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 4, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Kami
> 
> Can you make this transparent (Just take out the background. Leave the chains, Sasuke, and Madara), no bigger than sig limits(Don't make it too small lol), and a matching avatar{Sasuke or madara, which ever one is easier for you)?
> 
> Here's the image:



I did this to you Rai :3

In my opinion, this is the best option 

​
And Gosh... it took me some time to do it


----------



## Arishem (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for your work. *reps*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 4, 2008)

you're welcome :3


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Raiden (May 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I did this to you Rai :3
> 
> In my opinion, this is the best option
> 
> ...



Thanks for going through the trouble of making this and, I like my new nickname 

I asked for an avy too lol, but if it's going to take a lot lot of time to complete, don't worry about it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 4, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Thanks for going through the trouble of making this and, I like my new nickname
> 
> I asked for an avy too lol, but if it's going to take a lot lot of time to complete, don't worry about it.



ahh... sorry, i didn't see it :/

i'll do it now :3

shall i add a little animation too?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 4, 2008)

I left that green thing around him since it is like his aura


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 4, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Thanks for going through the trouble of making this and, I like my new nickname
> 
> I asked for an avy too lol, but if it's going to take a lot lot of time to complete, don't worry about it.



here, i made these 





Hope you like it :3


EDIT: ahhh.. on photoshop the gif wasn't turning that way 

i'll try it again tomorrow if you want :/


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 4, 2008)

size it for a sig  and trans, please?


----------



## Rock Lee (May 5, 2008)

avatar: 125x125 with black borderlines

signature:the same black borders as my bruce lee sig you made

stock:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 5, 2008)

you'll have them done once i get home guys :3


----------



## Kamina (May 5, 2008)

Hello Yuki. 

Could you just make this trans and resize it for me and make a avatar to go with it, thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 5, 2008)

sure Kamina, just let me finish the other 2, doing it in a few minutes


----------



## DaNuKA_SAN (May 5, 2008)

Decided to lend a hand since the other rendition seemed too...pixelated.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 5, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> size it for a sig  and trans, please?



Here dear :3

​


DaNuKA_SAN said:


> Decided to lend a hand since the other rendition seemed too...pixelated.




Thanks anyway, but is was fine as it was  
I didn't stay to do the details at 12 am anyway 


+ don't you know the rules say you're not allowed to make transparencies at a shop if you're not a worker there? 


PS: turn off sig


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 5, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> avatar: 125x125 with black borderlines
> 
> signature:the same black borders as my bruce lee sig you made
> 
> stock:



here :3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 5, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Hello Yuki.
> 
> Could you just make this trans and resize it for me and make a avatar to go with it, thanks!



done :3


​
Hope it's o this way :3


----------



## Rock Lee (May 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here :3
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks,i'll rep and credit you,you work is really awesome.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 5, 2008)

Kamishiro it says i 'll have to wait before i can rep you again,it probably because i rep you a couple of days ago for something else,as soon as i can rep you,i will do it ASAP.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 5, 2008)

Sure Rock Lee X3

But turn off sig please


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2008)

Could i just transparencies on these 4 Yuki?


----------



## Kamina (May 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> done :3
> 
> 
> ​
> Hope it's o this way :3



I Love you!

Thanks!


----------



## Frostman (May 5, 2008)

can you transparent this for me please. I need the background removed. thanks ^^


----------



## Ooter (May 6, 2008)

hello ther 
another request

sig:make the sky transparent, just the sky and nothing else and dont leave the little birds in the sky. a thin blue border

avy:150x150 on the girls face, and a thin blue border

heres the image P.S also resize the sig a bit if its too large


*Spoiler*: __ 



could you also get rid of the text if thats possible.




il rep and credit

thanks in advance


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2008)

Yuki X3 

Transparency plox and resize within the limits.


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 6, 2008)

sig sized please 

Link


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 6, 2008)

Whoo, haven't been here in awhile.  Could you put borders around these for me please?  Same type of borders like my current set.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Could i just transparencies on these 4 Yuki?




oh, i gotta inform you i won't make as many transparencies at once 


Actually the rule is you can request a transparent sig, ava, or both from a pic, or sig from a pic, ava from another 

So pic a picture you'll use and you want me to do it now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 7, 2008)

Frostman said:


> can you transparent this for me please. I need the background removed. thanks ^^



here 

Normal and resized for sig 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Don't forget the credit :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 7, 2008)

Tax said:


> hello ther
> another request
> 
> sig:make the sky transparent, just the sky and nothing else and dont leave the little birds in the sky. a thin blue border
> ...




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 7, 2008)

Cam said:


> Yuki X3
> 
> Transparency plox and resize within the limits.




Yeah Camister, let me do the hard job while you do the easiest 

meanie  

​


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2008)

This one please, then.

And a avatar of the face/head.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 7, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Whoo, haven't been here in awhile.  Could you put borders around these for me please?  Same type of borders like my current set.



sure dear 

it doesn't matter if there have been a while, i see you're still having the set i've done for you, so that makes me happy X3 <33





​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> This one please, then.
> 
> And a avatar of the face/head.



oki, done :3


​


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2008)

Thank you very, Yuki.


----------



## Cam (May 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yeah Camister, let me do the hard job while you do the easiest
> 
> meanie
> 
> ​



Thanks Yuki. 

Lol,what'd I do?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Thank you very, Yuki.


No problem 



Cam said:


> Thanks Yuki.
> 
> Lol,what'd I do?



tch, you know what you did baka <33 

*
NEW THINGS ADDED IN THE FIRST POST!!! ​*


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure dear
> 
> it doesn't matter if there have been a while, i see you're still having the set i've done for you, so that makes me happy X3 <33
> 
> ...



 Thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 7, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Thanks!



you're welcome


----------



## Totitos (May 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *~ N E W ~ SKETCHES
> 
> Since i'm pretty busy at the moment, i'll only take Sketches requests from 1000+ posts users that i consider.
> If you request a sketch, you must name clear the character you want.
> ...





ok, requesting a sketch of *Dio Brando* from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.

if you want pics of how he looks just ask me.


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I worked a bit at the colours too, hope you don't mind  <3
> 
> ​



you are so awesome


----------



## Frostman (May 8, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here
> 
> Normal and resized for sig
> 
> ...


Thank You very much. and its very well did too


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 8, 2008)

Totitos said:


> ok, requesting a sketch of *Dio Brando* from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.
> 
> if you want pics of how he looks just ask me.



Kinda know him, but i still need piccies 

post here some


----------



## Cam (May 8, 2008)

When can I request a sketch Em?


----------



## Totitos (May 8, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Kinda know him, but i still need piccies
> 
> post here some



1

2

3

4

5

6

7

thar you go


----------



## Circe (May 8, 2008)

Background transparency; just the purple area, the splatters are desired.


----------



## Kuro (May 8, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is
> I did some colour modifications, hope it's ok
> pick the one you like <3
> 
> ...


I took too long to answer this but thank you X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 9, 2008)

Cam said:


> When can I request a sketch Em?


you can do it now, and you'll be on the waiting list 


Totitos said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> ...


Good  <3


東山Kazumi said:


> I took too long to answer this but thank you


No problem XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 9, 2008)

Circe said:


> Background transparency; just the purple area, the splatters are desired.




​
This might look a bit weird, but it the best i can do, since it's a delicate thing and i can't use other ways for this :/


----------



## Cam (May 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you can do it now, and you'll be on the waiting list



Death the kid sketch plox. 

I think you know what he looks like.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 9, 2008)

yap              


it will be a pleasure to work on that X3


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 9, 2008)

Can I get an avy and sig for this? Make it transparent and add any effects you see fit (if it's suitable if not then just transparency only). 

Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 10, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get an avy and sig for this? Make it transparent and add any effects you see fit (if it's suitable if not then just transparency only).
> 
> Thanks.



Avy from the jumping girl's face? :/

and sure, i'll see what i can do x]


----------



## Ooter (May 10, 2008)

Y halo thar

aight then another request

avy: transparent focused on the girls face 150x150 and no border if possible....

sig: transparent and resized if needed and no border too.

heres the pic:


thanks alot in advance

il be sure to rep+credit.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Avy from the jumping girl's face? :/
> 
> and sure, i'll see what i can do x]



Yeah avy from the jumping girl's face. 

And off topic but that's an awesome Motoko avy you got there.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 10, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Yeah avy from the jumping girl's face.
> 
> And off topic but that's an awesome Motoko avy you got there.



Thanks 

And here's the sig, i'll do the ava right now :/

for some reason i couldn't save it at png, therefore, no transparency. I sent the psd version to 2 persons and they couldn't save it either :/
hope you like it this way


​
same thing happened to the ava :/

you seem to be unlucky today >_>


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 10, 2008)

^No that's real good. That's much better than a normal transparency. :3

I will cred and rep. Though I can't rep you right now since I just repped you recently. >_>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 10, 2008)

Totitos said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> ...




this is your sketch resized for sig :3

I'll pm you the original size too, if ya want :3


~Shin~ said:


> ^No that's real good. That's much better than a normal transparency. :3
> 
> I will cred and rep. Though I can't rep you right now since I just repped you recently. >_>



sure, no problem ^___^

Glad you like it this way :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 10, 2008)

Cam, I'm doing Death the Kid now 

resized for sig


Normal


lol, looks crappy as well :/


he'd kill me for the simetry


----------



## Arishem (May 10, 2008)

Could you please make the background transparent (lot of spaces this time )?The size is fine as is.


----------



## Cam (May 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Cam, I'm doing Death the Kid now
> 
> resized for sig
> 
> ...



It looks amazing Emily.  


Lol,maybe he will but I won't/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 11, 2008)

Cam said:


> It looks amazing Emily.
> 
> 
> Lol,maybe he will but I won't/



Glad you like it Cam x]

haha, are you a sketch collector now?


----------



## Totitos (May 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> this is your sketch resized for sig :3
> 
> I'll pm you the original size too, if ya want :3


Fucking winrar

I love it, thanks Emily


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 11, 2008)

Tax said:


> Y halo thar
> 
> aight then another request
> 
> ...




here 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 11, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Could you please make the background transparent (lot of spaces this time )?The size is fine as is.



I resized it a bit because it was at the limit, and changed a bit the colours :3
Hope you don't mind :/

here 
​


Totitos said:


> Fucking winrar
> 
> I love it, thanks Emily



you mean it Javi? 
I mean, you can tell me the truth, we're friends 
i don't mind if you tell me


----------



## Cam (May 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Glad you like it Cam x]
> 
> haha, are you a sketch collector now?



Lol, maybe just a little.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 11, 2008)

Cam said:


> Lol, maybe just a little.



Baka me 

too bad i didn't see your sig till now ;__;

do you think is it enough to sign myself as KY? x] Will people know who's the person, or they'll confuse me with my sister in name Kyasurin Yakuto?


----------



## Kamina (May 11, 2008)

Hello Yuki <3 could you please do me a request 

Just cut out the doctor looking guy and make a 150x150 avatar out of his head.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 11, 2008)

Edit: lol, wait XD


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

YUKI 

I request for a Grimmjow sketch. 

You can do anything you want with him, make him look awesome.


----------



## Kamina (May 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Edit: lol, wait XD



Would it be possible to add the background back in to both av and sig and add a black + white border, if possible?


----------



## Ooter (May 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here
> 
> 
> ​


looks great


reps after i spread


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 11, 2008)

could u make this pic transparent plz and replace the txt with "Pimp Basye" thank you


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I resized it a bit because it was at the limit, and changed a bit the colours :3
> Hope you don't mind :/



Thanks for your work. It looks awesome.


----------



## vervex (May 11, 2008)

Very active shop and you're at 999 posts  I'm gonna sticky it  Congrats!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 11, 2008)

Congrats yukipek


----------



## Totitos (May 11, 2008)

Fuck yeah sticky 


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you mean it Javi?
> I mean, you can tell me the truth, we're friends
> i don't mind if you tell me



The only thing that bugs me is the nose but the hair style and the eyes are amazing.

oh and congratz for sticky <3


----------



## Bear Walken (May 12, 2008)

Congrats on the sticky.


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2008)

Congrats on 1000.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 12, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> YUKI
> 
> I request for a Grimmjow sketch.
> 
> You can do anything you want with him, make him look awesome.



Maybe you'll have it 

I won't promise x]



Kamina said:


> Would it be possible to add the background back in to both av and sig and add a black + white border, if possible?




:/


vervex said:


> Very active shop and you're at 999 posts  I'm gonna sticky it  Congrats!



Thankeys  Tina


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 12, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Would it be possible to add the background back in to both av and sig and add a black + white border, if possible?



Hope it's fine this way :/


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 12, 2008)

basye said:


> could u make this pic transparent plz and replace the txt with "Pimp Basye" thank you
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I worked a bit with the colours, + resized to sig limits
hope it's fine x]

​


----------



## Kamina (May 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope it's fine this way :/
> 
> 
> ​



Perfect, thanks once again.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 12, 2008)

no problem x]


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I worked a bit with the colours, + resized to sig limits
> hope it's fine x]
> 
> ​


its pefect thank u very much


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2008)

Kami, think you could make a decent set with this stock? I would give you the larger version but it has an extremely large watermark on it.



Edit: 
I'll give it to you anyway:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 12, 2008)

a set out of that? :/ 
hmm... i have to admit, the stock kinda kills my imagination, but i'll try something tomorrow 

can't do it at 4 am


----------



## Cam (May 12, 2008)

Why Emily you're all sticky?  

Congrats.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 12, 2008)

Ok Rai, i'll see what i can do x]

yap Cam, all sticky from now on


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 13, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Kami, think you could make a decent set with this stock? I would give you the larger version but it has an extremely large watermark on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I managed to make this, not sure if you'll like it :/




​


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 13, 2008)

Can I just get this transparent for avy and sig? No border for the sig but a border for avy. And if possible could you darken the area around her breasts so I don't get banned? 

You don't have to do the last request if that's too hard. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2008)

Can I get a transparent of this? One senior size sig?

An transparent avatar for that, focusing around the face/head?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I just get this transparent for avy and sig? No border for the sig but a border for avy. And if possible could you darken the area around her breasts so I don't get banned?
> 
> You don't have to do the last request if that's too hard.
> 
> Thanks.



Oki x]

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Can I get a transparent of this? One senior size sig?
> Link removed
> An transparent avatar for that, focusing around the face/head?




​
;]


----------



## Jimin (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, Yuki. I tried it on GIMP, but when I resize it, the quality goes down for whatever reason. You use photoshop right?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 16, 2008)

Hey yuki what type of added effects you do


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2008)

Oh wow Yuki, that's really good. Thanks


----------



## Sagara (May 17, 2008)

Heeey Emily

Would you help make this into a sig? 


*Spoiler*: __ 








And this into an avy


*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks a bunch !


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Thanks, Yuki. I tried it on GIMP, but when I resize it, the quality goes down for whatever reason. You use photoshop right?


yap, photoshop duuh...x]


Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hey yuki what type of added effects you do


random, i don't have some special ones

depends just on brushes


and imagination 



Raiden said:


> Oh wow Yuki, that's really good. Thanks


 Glad you like it XD I thought you didn't post here because you didn't like it >_>
<3

no credit ? 


Sagara said:


> Heeey Emily
> 
> Would you help make this into a sig?
> 
> ...



I'll see what i can do x]


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2008)

Emily, can you make an avatar out of the blonde dude and his stand?


----------



## Totitos (May 17, 2008)

Turn off sig Fangu

Type:avy
stock:x
Size:senior
Border:same as my current avy
Other: go artistic

Type:sig
Stock:
Size: Idunnolol
Border: round
Other: go artistic

thx


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 17, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Heeey Emily
> 
> Would you help make this into a sig?
> 
> ...


Ava ended up nice, the sig... meh... :/

I had no imagination on this stock D:


​


Mirai Gohan said:


> Emily, can you make an avatar out of the blonde dude and his stand?



simple one or shall i add something else Fangy? x]
I'll do both anyway 



Totitos said:


> Turn off sig Fangu
> 
> Type:avy
> stock:x
> ...


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2008)

This is the real version, I accidently posted my siggie. D:


----------



## Ooter (May 17, 2008)

hello

heres the request:

avy: 150x150 transparent

sig: transparent and leave the glow around him in both avy and sig... if posible

no borders on either of them

heres the pic



thanks in advance

il be sure to rep+credit


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 17, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> This is the real version, I accidently posted my siggie. D:



you want both in a single avy, or 2 separate avys with them? 

also, any colours you want for the background, or you're ok with red/orange one? :/


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2008)

The one your quoting is the one I want an avy from, not the earlier one I posted, the latter one. 

I dont, lets see what you can do, Yuki. X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 17, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> The one your quoting is the one I want an avy from, not the earlier one I posted, the latter one.
> 
> I dont, lets see what you can do, Yuki. X3






​
:/


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2008)

I like the first one, Yuki. X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 17, 2008)

you're free to use it Sam, duuh


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Yuki. X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 17, 2008)

you're welcome baka X3


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 17, 2008)

can you make a cool sig and avi set out of this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 17, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> can you make a cool sig and avi set out of this



hmm.... :/

I'll give it a try, but not now 
you have to wait a bit


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 17, 2008)

thank you so much, add any effects if you want

border on the avi, same size as the avi i have now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Turn off sig Fangu
> 
> Type:avy
> stock:x
> ...



here baka 

if you say "do not like", you're dead 


​
I liked the most the blood looking thing on his fingers


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2008)

Tax said:


> hello
> 
> heres the request:
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Ooter (May 19, 2008)

looks fucking amazing thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2008)

No problem Tax, you're welcome X3



Raptor Kamina said:


> can you make a cool sig and avi set out of this



I did this :/


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2008)

yes you can have another request, if it's not the same you have at Curry x Vervex shop. If it's something different, then it's ok, you can request :3


----------



## Totitos (May 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here baka
> 
> if you say "do not like", you're dead
> 
> ...



holy shit 

asdfasdasf


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2008)

Kami, can you make a set using this stock ?:


----------



## Heroin (May 19, 2008)

*@Kamishiro Yuki*

Since it's okay, I'll request one now. =3 

*Avatar:*
Size:*150x150 *And a *75x75* If I can.
Text: None
Color/Effects: Go crazy, lol

*Signature:*
Size: weight* [475]* and height* [275]*
Text: None
Color/Effects: Anything that looks cool to you.

*Image:*


Thanks, rep, credit, and hugs when finished.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 19, 2008)

Hi yuki
series
I don't want it trans, can you make something nice. Just a sig please thanks


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 19, 2008)

Hey, can make me an awesome sig and avatar out of this?? 



Cred and rep!


----------



## Usagi (May 20, 2008)

Seems like you've got a bit of requests, Yuki-taicho~
I hope you don't mind that I add to them. 

Signature
Stock: 
Size: I know there are sig limits, but, I really don't want anything so big, you can make it horizontal if you'd like.
Specifics: Just Sousuke and Kaname please, I really don't want the guy in all white in the picture. D:

Avatar
Stock: same as above
Size: 150x150, no border, rounded corners
Specifics:Either Kaname just buy herself, or if you can manage Sousuke in there too, that'll be fine.

I'm looking for a pretty, summery set.  rep and cred~<333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2008)

Totitos said:


> holy shit
> 
> asdfasdasf



haha, finally you liked one 






Raiden said:


> Kami, can you make a set using this stock ?:



Sure, i'm on it now x]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Kami, can you make a set using this stock ?:




​
Don't forget to credit if you take it. Last time you didn't


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2008)

Mitarashi Kurenai said:


> *@Kamishiro Yuki*
> 
> Since it's okay, I'll request one now. =3
> 
> ...



I tried this :/
Not sure if you'll like it though :/









Hope it's ok ​


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a terrible person 

Thanks Kami, this looks awesome.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2008)

Raiden said:


> I'm a terrible person
> 
> Thanks Kami, this looks awesome.





Thank God you like it x] <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Hey, can make me an awesome sig and avatar out of this??
> 
> 
> 
> Cred and rep!




OMG, btw, awesome name 
here you are :3





​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2008)

Usagi said:


> Seems like you've got a bit of requests, Yuki-taicho~
> I hope you don't mind that I add to them.
> 
> Signature
> ...



I'll do yours tomorrow, sorry :/

it's too late, and i need to rest


----------



## Heroin (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, I love you Yuki. 

Here comes some rep, and credit. (Shoot, I have to spread rep before giving you anymore. I'll give you rep when I can)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2008)

Mitarashi Kurenai said:


> Thanks, I love you Yuki.
> 
> Here comes some rep, and credit. (Shoot, I have to spread rep before giving you anymore. I'll give you rep when I can)



you really like it? 

I have to say that i was a bit unhappy with the colours but... :/


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 20, 2008)

Can I get a set out of this? 

Add any cool effects you want.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get a set out of this?
> 
> Add any cool effects you want.



Shinnnnnnnnnn, you're killing me kiddo 




i won't do it tonight, it's 12:20 am


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 20, 2008)

lol I don't mind if it takes a while. 

......as long as it looks good.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2008)

complaining?


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> OMG, btw, awesome name
> here you are :3
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Itachitard too huh? 

Thanks sooooooooo much!!! It's amazing!!! Cred and rep.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Thanks Itachitard too huh?
> 
> Thanks sooooooooo much!!! It's amazing!!! Cred and rep.



Not tard, he's just awesome  X3


----------



## Rock Lee (May 20, 2008)

avatar: 125x125 with red borderlines

signature:500 x 460 with red borderlines

stock:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 22, 2008)

Usagi said:


> Seems like you've got a bit of requests, Yuki-taicho~
> I hope you don't mind that I add to them.
> 
> Signature
> ...



How's this? 


​


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 22, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> No problem Tax, you're welcome X3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank youuuuu X3


----------



## Usagi (May 22, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How's this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It's amazing.
Thank youuuuu<333 pek


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2008)

Can you fix this up Kami? Add whatever designs that you want to. I need it for something(not necessarily a set).


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 23, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get a set out of this?
> 
> Add any cool effects you want.



you're next kid :3


​
Better simple than messy, trust me  :/
This pic killed my imagination anyway


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 23, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> avatar: 125x125 with red borderlines
> 
> signature:500 x 460 with red borderlines
> 
> stock:



Sorry I let you wait that much for this 

here it is anyway <3




​
I gave you both versions of sig, since i think without borders looks nicer X3
now it's your pick :3


----------



## Rock Lee (May 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sorry I let you wait that much for this
> 
> here it is anyway <3
> 
> ...



Thank you so much kami the one without borders does look better,i'll credit and rep you ASAP.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you're next kid :3
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



That's awesome! 

Will cred and rep (after I spread some rep first )


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 23, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Thank you so much kami the one without borders does look better,i'll credit and rep you ASAP.


Glad you like it  

you should center the sig though 



~Shin~ said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Will cred and rep (after I spread some rep first )



great you like it 

I was afraid you wouldn't ;__;


----------



## Rock Lee (May 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Glad you like it
> 
> *you should center the sig *though
> 
> ...



What do you mean?


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2008)

X3                       .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 23, 2008)

add in your sig in front of the link of the image [C ENTER] and at the end of the link [/C ENTER]

(without the space i left though :3)


----------



## Rock Lee (May 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> add in your sig in front of the link of the image [C ENTER] and at the end of the link [/C ENTER]
> 
> (without the space i left though :3)



Ok thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 23, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Can you fix this up Kami? Add whatever designs that you want to. I need it for something(not necessarily a set).



and to you Rai, I can't modify that :/, i can't take away the deviantart thingy D:


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2008)

Ah well, thanks anyway Yuki


----------



## Ema Skye (May 23, 2008)

Request:



Can I have a set out of this with effects, and with an avatar size of 150x150? Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 24, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a set out of this with effects, and with an avatar size of 150x150? Thank you.




here it is Tara :3


​
Hope it's your type :3


----------



## Ema Skye (May 24, 2008)

Not really quite the "Butterfly" type but I love it a lot, thank you! *rep*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 24, 2008)

you're welcome, lol 

next time i'll remember it ;3
Well people were asking lately for "summerish" sets, so...


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 24, 2008)

Hey, Kamishiro Yuki. Can you make me an avy and sig with these pics with no borders but they're round? Can I have them all seperate avys and sigs with no borders but they're round?





Thanks Yuki! Rep and Cred!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 24, 2008)

well, you want sets from each one, right? :3

that means 2 sets, huh? :/ 

you're able to request only for one set, so.. you have to pick a picture from these two :/


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well, you want sets from each one, right? :3
> 
> that means 2 sets, huh? :/
> 
> you're able to request only for one set, so.. you have to pick a picture from these two :/



 lol I'll pick this one.



Thanks Yuki.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 24, 2008)

best choice, i like that one better too :3

sorry about that, but you can request it next time :/

It's dificult for me to take so many requests, then what do you say if i take 2 or 3 from the same person at the same time? XD 

<3


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 24, 2008)

Thanks. 

lol I understand thats a lot of work.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 24, 2008)

you'll have it done a bit later, i'm a bit busy now :3


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 24, 2008)

Thats ok. Thanks again Yuki!


----------



## The Sentry (May 24, 2008)

Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Type - Avatar 
Size - Whatever you like
Text - Mention any text you would like to be added to the signature or avatar and which part to be added to. If possible also specify the colour.
Other - Can it be one of those flashing Avatars...like can it depict the changing faces of The Sentry in order.


----------



## Qrαhms (May 24, 2008)

Use either one (thou it will make no difference. Just want u to know how I would've liked it to be cropped.)

Type: Siggy
Size: 400x180 or 400x200
Text: -
Other: Additional effects (any which you think is neccessary to make the girl it look good).
Deadline: Take your time. XD


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 24, 2008)

this as a sig (without the white and sized down about 50 or so pixles?) and a matching 150x150 avatar?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> lol I'll pick this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Yuki.



How's this dear? <3



​
round borders :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Stock -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



How's this? :3


----------



## Yαriko (May 25, 2008)

buna Emy

vreau si eu...o semnatura si avatar cu fata lui...transparenta semnatura si putine efecte



mersi multX3


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How's this dear? <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! A-MA-ZING! 

Thanks soo much rep and cred! 

And if its not too much trouble can do this one?

Just do the same thing you did for my first request but with this pic.



Thanks Yuki!!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

Qrαhms said:


> Use either one (thou it will make no difference. Just want u to know how I would've liked it to be cropped.)
> 
> Type: Siggy
> Size: 400x180 or 400x200
> ...



How's this kid? 

​


Yariko said:


> buna Emy
> 
> vreau si eu...o semnatura si avatar cu fata lui...transparenta semnatura si putine efecte
> 
> ...



Bine, dar n-am cum sa o fac azi XD
Maine poate :3



Uchiha Itachi said:


> OMG! A-MA-ZING!
> 
> Thanks soo much rep and cred!
> 
> ...



I'm really glad you like it 

Also, you have to wait a few days before requesting again, but anyway, let the piccie here, and i'll make it later, kay?  <3


----------



## Qrαhms (May 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How's this kid?
> 
> ​




*huggles*

*reps*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

Like it? 

really? 
and turn off sig


----------



## The Sentry (May 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How's this? :3



Awesome...thank you so much


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Awesome...thank you so much



you're welcome ~ 

also turn off sig, and do something about the mod's spoile, lol XD


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 25, 2008)

Ok Yuki. THanks ur awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Ok Yuki. THanks ur awesome!!!!!!



you're welcome, and sig off please :3

<3333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> this as a sig (without the white and sized down about 50 or so pixles?) and a matching 150x150 avatar?



Here it is dear <3

and btw, cute piccies in the members pic thread X3 


​
:3


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is dear <3
> 
> and btw, cute piccies in the members pic thread X3
> 
> ...



 thank you very much!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2008)

you're welcome girl


----------



## Soldier (May 25, 2008)

Can i have this Trans'd please? With a thin black border, plain?


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2008)

I'm not taking yours since i have no idea what do you want 

doing the other 2


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2008)

Yariko said:


> buna Emy
> 
> vreau si eu...o semnatura si avatar cu fata lui...transparenta semnatura si putine efecte
> 
> ...



done 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2008)

Kaimyou said:


> Can i have this Trans'd please? With a thin black border, plain?



like this?

​


----------



## Yαriko (May 28, 2008)

thank you very much....I love itX3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2008)

stai ca l-am modificat, lol XD

uite acum, ia-l pe-asta cu borders


----------



## Yαriko (May 28, 2008)

si mai bine


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2008)

arata naspa fara borders, lol xD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

So here is my situation (Which may or may not in part be answered by your OP but I have specific issues):

Many moons ago the lovely Suzuhiko promised to make me an animated gif avy. It would consist of ten 150x150 colourings of various manga pannels. They would then be animated in a slideshow (No transition shots, just changing from one to another like Megaharrisons avy). Then, over a period of time more and more images would be added. She said she could fit 50 or 60 into a single gif and keep it under 500KB (Since the five she did are 139 KB altogether this doesn't seem to be true so I'll limit myself to how many I can cram in). She did five images then real life came up and she hasn't been able to do anymore.

*So this is where you guys come in. I need to know if anyone will be willing to:

- Make the images (I will provide the manga stock but I need someone to cut to size, colour and border them)

- Make the final gif out of the multiple images

Any helpers?*

Since many of you seem to do limited numbers of colourings I'm mass posting this in all the workshops (No offence ) because I need many pics and variety in styles.

Example of the end product:



I want the images to shift like this this. One or two second beat then the next pic. The component images will look something like this:







These are the five Suzuhiko orignally made. You don't need to copy her colouring style. Just nice colourings of 150 x 150 images I choose.

If you wish to help just say so and I'll post an image for you to do sometime in the next few days. If you volunteer to do the final gif I'll PM you a zip file full of the finalised images.

Thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2008)

^

so Pinky, you have the coloured images and i only have to put them in a GIF like that? 

with an interval of 1,2 seconds between them huh? 
well i can do that


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

I have some coloured images. I want more.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2008)

so you want me to colour them as well? 


*pinky bastard, i thought you're offline *


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

How many 150 x 150 images are you willing to colour?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2008)

No idea, how many do you haz?


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2008)

Hey Kami, can you make the girl and the float in the stock below transparent? A matching avy (doesn't have to be transparent) would also be great.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2008)

Yuki.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 1, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Yuki.



I did this a while ago for Toto, Sam, but he didn't really use it :/

​


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2008)

I need an avatar too, Yuki.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 1, 2008)

Meh 

I can't make you that avatar, i'm taking a break a few weeks from this shop


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 2, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Kami, can you make the girl and the float in the stock below transparent? A matching avy (doesn't have to be transparent) would also be great.



I ignored yours since it has been done already


----------



## Totitos (Jun 3, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I did this a while ago for Toto, Sam, but he didn't really use it :/



I used it for a week dammit


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 3, 2008)

yuki can you make a set outta this please X3



thank you so much


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 4, 2008)

Totitos said:


> I used it for a week dammit


whatever, i didn't see you doing that 

lol you lurker XD



Raptor Kamina said:


> yuki can you make a set outta this please X3
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much



haha, lol, ok XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 4, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> yuki can you make a set outta this please X3
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much



Here it is X3

Hope you like it cuz i'm very happy with the results X3




​


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 4, 2008)

ooooh sexy 

*saves*

i'll use this soon


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 4, 2008)

sexy? 


lol <3


----------



## Jimin (Jun 4, 2008)

Can I get a transparent avatar on the face/head with a red border similar to the Chun-Li one you made?


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 5, 2008)

hye yuki can u just leave sasuke in the picture?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 5, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Can I get a transparent avatar on the face/head with a red border similar to the Chun-Li one you made?




​


Uchiha Sasuke said:


> hye yuki can u just leave sasuke in the picture?



​


----------



## Jimin (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, Yuki. BTW how did you get such a large avatar?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 5, 2008)

you're welcome :3


and meh, it's a present from an admin friend for making him a special ava, lol xD


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 5, 2008)

yuki, got another request X3





can you make some sexy sets out these two? like usual, same avi size as my current one etc. 

please and thank you X3


----------



## Jimin (Jun 5, 2008)

So is your avatar's dimensions only smaller than Vegeta's? I will never know how he got a 175x250.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 5, 2008)

vegeta was one of the admins that made this forum  he could do what he wants


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



thx yuki chan


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> yuki, got another request X3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




who said you can request at the second day after you got yourself a set? 

+ I'm gonna punish you for changing sets so fast


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 6, 2008)

I'M SORRY DON'T KILL ME 

i'll wait


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> I'M SORRY DON'T KILL ME
> 
> i'll wait



mm... maybe i won't kill you  

_maybe_


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello. Could I please get a set for 
Senior sized avvy and for the sig I'd like a small one,but whatever looks nice works too. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 8, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Hello. Could I please get a set for
> Senior sized avvy and for the sig I'd like a small one,but whatever looks nice works too.
> Thank you in advance!



i'm doing it now :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 8, 2008)

here it is 

hope you like it


​


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank a bunch!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 9, 2008)

don't forget to credit, kay?


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 9, 2008)

SIS 

Transparancy, please. 



Awesome av, by the by.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> SIS
> 
> Transparancy, please.
> 
> ...



here un-chan cutie pek <3



X3

and thanks


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks so much! 

Reps to ya. 

PS: Anti-IchiRuki!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm back again with another request. 



Requesting a sig and avy for this. Preferably some fancy border and any other effects you want. 

Thanks.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 10, 2008)

another request at ya 



just the two characters and the graffiti behind them, sig size.  Thanks!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 11, 2008)

Avy request. <3



Boarder: rounded

avy size: 150x150

Rep and Credit

thanks love. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Reps to ya.
> 
> PS: Anti-IchiRuki!


Spread the hate baby!! 



~Shin~ said:


> I'm back again with another request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meanie, your current set wasn't made by me >_>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> I'm back again with another request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, here it is 
















​
next time you better be more precise with your request, i had to do so many avas just because you didn't specify >_>''


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

Espada said:


> another request at ya
> 
> 
> 
> just the two characters and the graffiti behind them, sig size.  Thanks!



working on this now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy request. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your turn ;3

hope it's ok this way :/


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ok, here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about that. >_>

But it's awesome if that makes you feel any better. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

mm... it makes me :3 <3


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> working on this now



WHOO you're so awesome


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> your turn ;3
> 
> hope it's ok this way :/



Thank babe. <3

Rep and credit


----------



## Jimin (Jun 11, 2008)

Yuki, I just wanna comment that your recent work has been fantastic. Reps for the good work.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

Espada said:


> WHOO you're so awesome





Grimmjow said:


> Thank babe. <3
> 
> Rep and credit





King Lloyd said:


> Yuki, I just wanna comment that your recent work has been fantastic. Reps for the good work.



Thanks a lot guys pek

i'm trying my best X3X3 <333



wait a second


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

here :3

​


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> mm... it makes me :3 <3



Just wondering, is it possible to resize the sig so the width is 550? I don't want my sig to be removed by the mods for the oversize limit. >_>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

your sig is not over size, 560 is the limit


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 11, 2008)

lol wut? 



> *Senior Members*
> Your total signature space allowed is 550 (Width) x 500 (Height). This includes space taken up by closed spoiler tags, text and images. Stuff within spoiler tags do not count towards the size limits, but do count towards the Filesize Limit.



And damn you're fast on your replies. O_o


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah but you know, it's not stretching the page, so, no one will do something to your sig, but ok anyway <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

here :3


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 11, 2008)

Transparent BG please?

Just wondering if you could darken the image/make her look more evil? I tried it myself but failed miserably XD.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

the background is transparent already


and here, i tried it this way :/

i don't think you can make her look more evil by darkening the pic


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 11, 2008)

My bad, I meant expirimenting with the colours etc XD Not darkening the pic. Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

well again, changing the colours won't make her look more evil 

find an evil pic of her, there are a lot around


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 11, 2008)

Any links : (?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

nop, but look on deviantart or something.




or search on google. like..."evil tsunade"


look here


----------



## -18 (Jun 11, 2008)

haven't been here for a while


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2008)

-18 said:


> haven't been here for a while



what? 

and close your sig and don't post if you don't have a request, this is not a convo thread


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Yuki! 

*Can you make me a set out of this?*

*Stock:* 

*Avy:* 150x150 and another one that is 150x300
*Additional Info:* Can you please make something really cool out of it? 
*Borders:* A round invisible border for the avys and sig would be awesome.

Thanks Yuki!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah sure guys, just leave me some time.

Itachi - i need some time on yours, kay?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 12, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Can you resize this for me. Anywhere around 618x804 is good.



wait wait wait, the current image is 800x565, what do you want for it? bigger or smaller? .


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah sure guys, just leave me some time.
> 
> Itachi - i need some time on yours, kay?



I see your pretty busy. No problem Yuki.


----------



## Ooter (Jun 12, 2008)

i'd like this

avatar:



thats what i want the avatar to be.

leave out the text.
add purple background with purple effects.
make the corners of the avy transparent.
and resize it smaller also. 150x150

sig:


thats what i want the sig to be

add an purple background with the same effects as the avatar.
no border, and make the corners transparent.
and also dont resize it. ^^


thanks, il be sure to rep and credit.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 12, 2008)

Raiden said:


> The length should be longer, but the width should be smaller.



well you can't really do that without cutting the pic


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2008)

Forget it Yuki. Thanks anyway 

Can you make these two pics transparent for me instead? They are for NF Magazine:





Can you make them about senior sig size as well.

*reps in advance*

One more thing, can you delete the post where you have quoted the stock I provided?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 12, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Forget it Yuki. Thanks anyway
> 
> Can you make these two pics transparent for me instead? They are for NF Magazine:
> 
> ...




sure, i did that .

is it an emergency with the pics, or i can do them later? :/
it's 1am here and i'm pretty tired >_>''


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2008)

Sleep    .


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 13, 2008)

i hope i can ask again now 

can i get a set of this please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm in a mood for doing some work today, so i'll make all the requests guys 



Tax said:


> i'd like this
> 
> avatar:
> 
> ...



hm... i don't really understand what do you mean by transparent corners, with a brush you can make the corners transparent and of any shape, so please more specification here


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 13, 2008)

*Paramore Set*

Could you make this into a set (avy and sig) for me?

Stock: or this smaller version: 

Avy Size: 150 x 150

Avy conditions: Have the girl in the avy only, red/orange border.

Sig Size/Conditions: Whatever fits, don't care what ya do with it, as long as it has the girl, and the boy to the left on her in it.


----------



## Ooter (Jun 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm in a mood for doing some work today, so i'll make all the requests guys
> 
> 
> 
> hm... i don't really understand what do you mean by transparent corners, with a brush you can make the corners transparent and of any shape, so please more specification here



the image is shaped like a square or recktangles and the edge is pointy, add transparency to the 4 pointy edges, hope that made sense


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2008)

YOU MEAN SOMETHING LIKE THIS?



SORRY FOR THE CAPS


----------



## Ooter (Jun 13, 2008)

that exactly


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2008)

OK GUYS, YOU'LL HAVE IT DONE, JUST GIVE ME A LITTLE TIME


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Forget it Yuki. Thanks anyway
> 
> Can you make these two pics transparent for me instead? They are for NF Magazine:
> 
> ...



here it is :3

size limit for sigs is width 550 


​


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2008)

you're welcome :3


----------



## Blinus (Jun 13, 2008)

Oops, nevermind.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Hey Yuki!
> 
> *Can you make me a set out of this?*
> 
> ...



Hope you like this >_>''


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2008)

Tax said:


> i'd like this
> 
> avatar:
> 
> ...



your turn now :3


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 13, 2008)

I just rep'd you in advance for the set!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 14, 2008)

*oh crap, what a perfect thing >_>''

My photoshop has some problems, and i might need to install it again, and that might take time, so if you're willing to wait, you'll have your sets done, that's for sure, but not really now >_<
I only managed to do Tax's ava last night before my connection failed
​
I'm sorry for the inconvenienve guys *


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like this >_>''
> 
> 
> ​



Really, really amazing Yuki. Thank you so much and I'm sorry I didn't credit you earlier.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry about your program Yuki, but i'll be glad to wait.....patience is a virtue, after all.


----------



## Ooter (Jun 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *oh crap, what a perfect thing >_>''
> 
> My photoshop has some problems, and i might need to install it again, and that might take time, so if you're willing to wait, you'll have your sets done, that's for sure, but not really now >_<
> I only managed to do Tax's ava last night before my connection failed
> ...



looks awesome, no problem i can wait.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah, no problemo


----------



## Dre (Jun 15, 2008)

*KY hook it up with a senior sized avy using the bottom left pic of Yoruichi*

*Thanks/reps in advance*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 16, 2008)

damn man, but i made a red bolded post a bit above and said i can't take requests now 

photoshop not working + exams crap 

I'm sorry


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 9, 2008)

_*Shop is opened again guys, you can start requesting *_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 9, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Here is the stock emi
> 
> 
> 
> In the top left of the sig id like the phrase "Above or below the sky I am the only King" and in the bottom right of the sig "Maximilyan".



working on this now :]


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 9, 2008)

Your back! 

Request:

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Extra: a light green double lined border and effects you think that'll work

*Sig*

Size: Any
Extra: Any Effects you think that'll work

Thank you!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 9, 2008)

Alright for my request after looking for an appropiate villian.



I would like the sig about the same size as the pic but transparent.( If at all possible try to keep NegaDucks blue electric outline)

For the Avy I would like a 150x150 with a black border of NegaDuck's face and hat included with Nibbles in Italics somewhere in the pic. 

And what ever effects you think will make it look good, I trust you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> working on this now :]


Here's your ava Maxi, hope you like it 


​


Tara said:


> Your back!
> 
> Request:
> 
> ...




lol yeah, i'm back from the exile, lol pek <333 




Darren, that pic's quality is hoooooorrrrible D:


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 9, 2008)

Hell yeah. my set looks sexy.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 9, 2008)

Yuki, me has a request! uhm, I already have one from another shop, but is it alright if I request another from you? I'm not sure if thats aloud, but if so.. Here. 

*Avatar*
*Size:*150x150 & 75x75 (this one jpg) 
*Text:*None
*Colors/effect:*Dark/bright sexy colors, lol.. Or anything that looks good to you
--

*Signature:*
*Size:*500(Width)x200(Height)
*Text:*None
*Color/effects:* Same with the avatar

*Stock:*


Credit, rep, hugs in return. Oh, I'll be using that small 75x75 avatar for another forum if thats alright? I'll make sure to credit there to. I'll even link yah for proof. :3


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 9, 2008)

Alright Emi I'll try this one.



Avatar: 150x150 of Kite's face with Nibbles near the bottom with a nice border.

Sig: About 500x300 With Nibbles in the lower right hand corner and a nice border with this one as well. Can leave the quote already in the b/c it's good.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 9, 2008)

Mitarashi Kurenai said:


> Yuki, me has a request! uhm, I already have one from another shop, but is it alright if I request another from you? I'm not sure if thats aloud, but if so.. Here.
> 
> *Avatar*
> *Size:*150x150 & 75x75 (this one jpg)
> ...





♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Alright Emi I'll try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one's better :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 9, 2008)

Tara said:


> Your back!
> 
> Request:
> 
> ...



Tara I did this to you, hope you'll like it dear X3
<3


​


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 9, 2008)

Yuki, i have a request!!!

Stock:

Avy: Switch between the 2 Yoko's please, 150 x 150

Sig: 400 x 400

Profile Pic: same as Avy requirements.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 9, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yuki, i have a request!!!
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



well from what you say, the profile pic will be your current avy, right? :/
or i have to make another one? 

and let's see if i can make that gif with this CS3 xD. Never tried before


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 9, 2008)

I've rep'd you now Yuki!


----------



## E (Jul 9, 2008)

emily opened shop again 

dont have any requests yet, but im glad yoor back 

i think i'll be having some of my "special emergency" requests soon


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 9, 2008)

E said:


> emily opened shop again
> 
> dont have any requests yet, but im glad yoor back
> 
> i think i'll be having some of my "special emergency" requests soon



you better start closing your sig too man 


and lol, you always ask only for transparencies


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Tara I did this to you, hope you'll like it dear X3
> <3
> 
> 
> ​



I love it! Thank you! *rep* X3


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 9, 2008)

THANK GOD YOU'RE BACK pek

ive been so mistreated at the TTS


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 9, 2008)

Tara said:


> I love it! Thank you! *rep* X3




<3


Soul Vibe said:


> THANK GOD YOU'RE BACK pek
> 
> ive been so mistreated at the TTS



Tousen transparent shop? XD

why?


----------



## Dogma (Jul 9, 2008)

^ lol.

Cuz Tousen is a funny guy.

Anyways, I was about to use an old set that was made for here but I can't get the avatar to look right.



Could you make an avatar out of Renton's head for me,  I want to use this old one over at CB. 

Reps coming to you, for being you though.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome back Yuki, could I please get an avvy of Sena from Link removed
Keep it plain and simple, thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm posting this so that you can know the order i'm taking the requests ~the order you posted actually~

-♠Mr.Nibbles♠
-Mitarashi Kurenai
-Hollow'd Heart
-Dogma
-S P O T


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 10, 2008)

Hy EmyX3X3

Can I have a transparent sig from this pic..you can add some effects

[DB]​_Bleach​_179​_[94242135].avi
and an avatar, senior size from this one, also transparent
[DB]​_Bleach​_179​_[94242135].avi


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Alright Emi I'll try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here it is Darren :3




​
Hope you like it X3


*Updated list:*
*-Mitarashi Kurenai
-Hollow'd Heart
-Dogma
-S P O T
-Yariko*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

Mitarashi Kurenai said:


> Yuki, me has a request! uhm, I already have one from another shop, but is it alright if I request another from you? I'm not sure if thats aloud, but if so.. Here.
> 
> *Avatar*
> *Size:*150x150 & 75x75 (this one jpg)
> ...



Also, i didn't notice the first part :/

you have this request at another shop?
If you have another stock, different request, that means it's fine, you're not allowed to copy this request and paste it to another shop.

I'll pass to the next request till you give me a certain answer, ok?

EDIT: I checked, and it's another request, so i'm doing yours now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

Mitarashi Kurenai said:


> Yuki, me has a request! uhm, I already have one from another shop, but is it alright if I request another from you? I'm not sure if thats aloud, but if so.. Here.
> 
> *Avatar*
> *Size:*150x150 & 75x75 (this one jpg)
> ...



here it is :3

hope you like it  no idea if these colours are sexy for you, but they are  for me 




​


*Updated list:
-Hollow'd Heart
-Dogma
-S P O T
-Yariko*


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is Darren :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like it Emi I love it


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 10, 2008)

YUKI UR BACK! 



*Avatar*
*Size:* 150x150 & 150x300 
*Text:* None
*Colors/effect:* Just Itachi but if you could make a slideshow out of all of them that would be great! And anything else that looks good 

*Signature:*
*Size:* Whatever looks good
*Text:* Uchiha Itachi
*Color/effects:* Anything that looks good

Thank you so much Yuki!


----------



## kenny0o0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi i am new here.

I wanna request a signature or 2 for Lelouch and Shirley in Code Geass animation. They can be put together or separate as 2 signatures also can.

As for the size, what is considered as acceptable size in forum. Just hope that it will be nice, thats all. I dont have any pictures because this is a new computer. I trust ur taste !

Thank you very much. =) Sorry if I didnt follow the rules in the 1st post >< Ima newbie @ this kind of things ><


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 10, 2008)

^Turn off your sig please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yuki, i have a request!!!
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


I can't make GIFs apparently, so here you have the separate avys, you can switch between them i suppose 






Hope you like it ​


♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Like it Emi I love it



you're welcome Darren X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

*Updated list:
-Dogma
-S P O T
-Yariko
-Uchiha Itachi*



Uchiha Itachi said:


> YUKI UR BACK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't make slideshows/animations with this photoshop, sorry  <3



kenny0o0 said:


> Hi i am new here.
> 
> I wanna request a signature or 2 for Lelouch and Shirley in Code Geass animation. They can be put together or separate as 2 signatures also can.
> 
> ...



Sorry, i would help you but i can't, i'm not able to do animations here, so you should try another shop 

There are some around which can do that :3


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Updated list:
> -Dogma
> -S P O T
> -Yariko
> ...



O that's alright Yuki. Itachi is fine.  <3


----------



## kenny0o0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry for my signature previously..

No No. Dont get me wrong. I wasnt asking you do help me do animation sigs. Just picture , rectanglar sig thats all.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

Dogma said:


> ^ lol.
> 
> Cuz Tousen is a funny guy.
> 
> ...



ah... you're sweet 

no problems, here it is XD
And since you said nothing about border, probably you want no border on it, so here it is :3

​
it's great you didn't lose the pic again like you did last time . Since it's a drawing, it's a bit dificult to make transparency to that, you have to do it by hand XD

Happy using the set  <3

*Updated list:
-S P O T
-Yariko
-Uchiha Itachi*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> O that's alright Yuki. Itachi is fine.  <3



Oki :3




kenny0o0 said:


> Sorry for my signature previously..
> 
> No No. Dont get me wrong. I wasnt asking you do help me do animation sigs. Just picture , rectanglar sig thats all.



ah... but you can't just say "I trust your taste" either . No one is doing that at any shop you'll look for. You have to provide stock first

+ take this in consideration: I didn't watch code geass and i have no idea who lelouch is . 

So use google, find pics you like then post it here and i'll make it for you even though you don't meet the requirements for the request


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Welcome back Yuki, could I please get an avvy of Sena from Link removed
> Keep it plain and simple, thanks in advance.



wait a little silly, how am i supposed to know who's Sena? :/


edit the pic in paint (i already saved the original), and make a round circle around that character's head, ok? :3


----------



## Heroin (Jul 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is :3
> 
> hope you like it  no idea if these colours are sexy for you, but they are  for me
> 
> ...



Gosh, thats hot!.. 

thanks so much -Tackle hug-

Oh, the other request in Vervex shop is different. Now I'll credit, and rep. (spreading rep so I can rep you again)


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> wait a little silly, how am i supposed to know who's Sena? :/
> 
> 
> edit the pic in paint (i already saved the original), and make a round circle around that character's head, ok? :3



Sena's the guy with the football (#21). 

Requesting a set with this:



Make it scary pls.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Yuki, are you good at coloring stocks? I think Harima would look a lot cooler if he was coloured in my sig.


----------



## Kuran (Jul 10, 2008)

yuki, i need your help 

i found these pics, and i know you have a beautiful set of brushes and skillz, and i wonder if you can make a set out of them 

piccies: 
[DB]​_Bleach​_179​_[94242135].avi
[DB]​_Bleach​_179​_[94242135].avi

thx


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

oh man guys, you're killing me 


1. I'm not good at colouring since i suck at cleaning manga things :/

*TURN OFF YOUR SIGS *


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

Yariko said:


> Hy EmyX3X3
> 
> Can I have a transparent sig from this pic..you can add some effects
> 
> ...




​


----------



## kenny0o0 (Jul 10, 2008)

I think these are some of the pictures that I would like you to make into a sig.. Thanks! A suitable size of a sig that the forum allows will do.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Welcome back Yuki, could I please get an avvy of Sena from Foxy's Ship
> Keep it plain and simple, thanks in advance.



here :3
Hope it's the right one :/

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

kenny0o0 said:


> I think these are some of the pictures that I would like you to make into a sig.. Thanks! A suitable size of a sig that the forum allows will do.



I can make you only one signature, probably you want one as avy?

give more specifications 


*Updated list:
-Uchiha Itachi
-~Shin~
-Tsuna Sawada*


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



X3X3

Mersi Emy..imi place


----------



## kenny0o0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I can make you only one signature, probably you want one as avy?
> 
> give more specifications
> 
> ...



Oh.. okiez... Then the first one will be a sig and the second will be avg... Thx btw... Sorry for lots of trouble.. Haha.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Yuki, i love it!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> YUKI UR BACK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to add some effects, but at this type of sig/avas you want it's not really fit, so the best one is like this :/




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

Yariko said:


> X3X3
> Mersi Emy..imi place



Normal, a fost vreo data sa nu-ti placa ce ti-am facut eu?  <3



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks Yuki, i love it!


you're welcome dear :3

*Updated list:
-~Shin~
-Tsuna Sawada
kenny0o0*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Sena's the guy with the football (#21).
> 
> Requesting a set with this:
> 
> ...



here it is my dear 


​
*
Updated list:
-Tsuna Sawada
kenny0o0*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> yuki, i need your help
> 
> i found these pics, and i know you have a beautiful set of brushes and skillz, and i wonder if you can make a set out of them
> 
> ...



Here 

don't forget to credit and to turn off sig from the other post too 


​

*Updated list:
kenny0o0*


----------



## Cain (Jul 10, 2008)

lol dude those are effing awesome!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

kenny0o0 said:


> Oh.. okiez... Then the first one will be a sig and the second will be avg... Thx btw... Sorry for lots of trouble.. Haha.




​*
and with this, i'm done with the requests for now*



> lol dude those are effing awesome!



sorry dude, but i'm not a dude, i'm a girl


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here :3
> Hope it's the right one :/
> 
> ​


Nice guess! Thanks a bunch, it's exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Nice guess! Thanks a bunch, it's exactly what I wanted.



don't forget to credit


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, so many neat work from yuki.. |B| shall bless your shop..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

|B| said:


> Wow, so many neat work from yuki.. |B| shall bless your shop..



thanks B Travis 

I had my shop closed for a long while and i had to catch up to things, right?


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> thanks B Travis
> 
> I had my shop closed for a long while and i had to catch up to things, right?



didn't even notice. I've been inactive for 2 months..

But, I'm back now!! 

And, right.. Catching up, you must.  -Rep-


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I tried to add some effects, but at this type of sig/avas you want it's not really fit, so the best one is like this :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuki!! 

I absolutley love it! 

Thank you soo much!  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Yuki!!
> 
> I absolutley love it!
> 
> Thank you soo much!  <3



you're welcome sweetie :3


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is my dear
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



pek

<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

no words? :/ good, bad, fine, ok?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought the smilie explained it all. 

I love it. :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2008)

whiew... 

just wanted to make sure, lol . I wanna know for sure if i meet the expectations


----------



## kenny0o0 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​*
> and with this, i'm done with the requests for now*



Nice ... THks Alots.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 11, 2008)

Resize 150x150

^___~


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 11, 2008)

pajamas said:


> Resize 150x150
> 
> ^___~



here 
and turn off sigs 
​


----------



## Kuran (Jul 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here
> 
> don't forget to credit and to turn off sig from the other post too
> 
> ...



perfect pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad you like it Tsuna


----------



## pajamas (Jul 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here
> and turn off sigs
> ​


**


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 11, 2008)

oh man , it's in vain to tell you about the sigs, eh? . I guess i'll skip it for you


----------



## pajamas (Jul 11, 2008)

posts without disabling my sig


----------



## Dogma (Jul 11, 2008)

Could you or would you make a sig out of this if it was cleared up?



I already know I'm a Shikamarutard, but I can't decide.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 11, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Could you or would you make a sig out of this if it was cleared up?
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I'm a Shikamarutard, but I can't decide.



what do you mean about cleared up? :3

and there aren't many things you can do about non-coloured pics, you know... not many things other than colouring it, but the pic is too small and i'm bad with colouring too XD. But there are many cool Shikamaru pics, why don't you find something else?


----------



## Dogma (Jul 11, 2008)

Nah, I didn't want to color it in. I never used colored sigs anymore because I usually take it from mangas. I meant if the white backround got taken out.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah, sure, i can take the background out easily :3

but you'll have it later, i'm going to bed now <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 12, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Nah, I didn't want to color it in. I never used colored sigs anymore because I usually take it from mangas. I meant if the white backround got taken out.



here it is cutie :3

i'm sure this is what you mean 

​


----------



## Dogma (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome as usual, Yuki. 

I'm glad I can come to your shop even when I need a Maru fix.

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey, there Yuki. Travis has a request for ya.. 

Near from Death Note! <3


*Avatar:*
*Size:*125x125 & 150x150
*Text:*none, please.
*Style:*GO CRAZY.. 


*Signature*
*Size:*W/e looks good.
*Text:* I can't of any text. If you have anything catchy, you can put it in, I don't really care, lol. You can even put,"Created By Yuki" If you want. 

*Style/color:*Same as the avatar.

EDIT- Forgot to close my Signature.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 12, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Awesome as usual, Yuki.
> 
> I'm glad I can come to your shop even when I need a Maru fix.
> 
> Will rep when I can.



you're welcome cutie X3X3



|B| said:


> Hey, there Yuki. Travis has a request for ya..
> 
> Near from Death Note! <3
> 
> ...



haha, Tavisuuuuuuuuuu

*first * - sig off babe 
*second* - since i saw you're a photoshop user yourself (saw pics posted in the giveaways), why do you request sets at other shops? . For... diversity?
third - let's fuck


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, Tavisuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> *first * - sig off babe
> *second* - since i saw you're a photoshop user yourself (saw pics posted in the giveaways), why do you request sets at other shops? . For... diversity?
> third - let's fuck



Sowwy, I just turned it off. Well Uhm.. I don't have photo shop, I use gimp. 

So I pretty much reached my limit with it, and I really like your work, so ya. I do have Photoshop, but my computer can't run it. I guess it's just to much for my slowish computer. 

Yes, lets fuck.


----------



## Berry (Jul 12, 2008)

Bonjour Yuki 

Request transparent set pease.

Sig: first, Can I have this images background transparent please

Size:Reduce the size please its too big



Avatar: Of Revy's beautiful face

Borderark red border 

Cheers


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 12, 2008)

|B| said:


> Sowwy, I just turned it off. Well Uhm.. I don't have photo shop, I use gimp.
> 
> So I pretty much reached my limit with it, and I really like your work, so ya. I do have Photoshop, but my computer can't run it. I guess it's just to much for my slowish computer.
> 
> Yes, lets fuck.


fuck before or after i finish your set? 

yeah well, i'm not blaming you anyway, i requested avys at other shops too, some time ago XD. Diversity is nice :3. I get tired of my style sometimes 



A l p h a said:


> Bonjour Yuki
> 
> Request transparent set pease.
> 
> ...



hay hay Alpha 

yahoooo, new brushes, new things XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 12, 2008)

Totitos said:


> just a little request for you pretty.
> 
> Type:sig
> stock:x
> ...



I don't want to, you never wear my sets anyway


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> fuck before or after i finish your set?
> 
> yeah well, i'm not blaming you anyway, i requested avys at other shops too, some time ago XD. Diversity is nice :3. I get tired of my style sometimes



After you finish, then we'll fuck.. 

Mhmm, I see. Yes, diversity is nice.. I also get bored of my work, so thats some of my reasons why I sometimes request from other people, and they do a lot better work then I do.. 

EDIT- Keep forgetting  to turn that damn sig off..


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you still do transparencies, Yuki?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 12, 2008)

|B| said:


> After you finish, then we'll fuck..
> 
> Mhmm, I see. Yes, diversity is nice.. I also get bored of my work, so thats some of my reasons why I sometimes request from other people, and they do a lot better work then I do..
> 
> EDIT- Keep forgetting  to turn that damn sig off..


You're doing great too silly . I saw some of your thingies 

I'm going to do your set and the other requests a bit later, so you'll have to wait a bit for them :/
It's 11pm now, i have no inspiration at the moment, and also, tomorrow i'll be missing the whole day so... 
hope you're not in a hurry >__<
that means our fuck will be on on hold too 



~Shin~ said:


> Do you still do transparencies, Yuki?



yeah aham, duuuh


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You're doing great too silly . I saw some of your thingies
> 
> I'm going to do your set and the other requests a bit later, so you'll have to wait a bit for them :/
> It's 11pm now, i have no inspiration at the moment, and also, tomorrow i'll be missing the whole day so...
> ...



Thats, fine. It's worth the wait. 
The fucking is worth it too, lol. Sleep tight..


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey Yuki (:

Can you please make a transparent set and an avy of any sort using the following stock. Thanks X3


----------



## Fay (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd like to have a transpararent siggy of this pic:

Size: 200x370
Will credit and rep you ofcourse!

P.S. I have the Sasuke forum skin.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 13, 2008)

Set request
Avy size: 150x150
Sig size: within limits
Both bordered
Stock:


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah aham, duuuh



Oh okay. 



Just want transparency for a sig and avy. I tried to do it myself but I suck at transprencies. :/


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 13, 2008)

Yuki  Yuki, Yuki, Yuki <3 My pettiness wishes to bathe in your awesome
okay enough buttkissing from me I'll get down to business

*Avatar*
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Text: " _Bang_ "
*Signature*
Stock:  or 
Size: 400×225
Text: " _I will catch Kira; I will avenge L_ "

Style for both: go crazy


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

|B| said:


> Hey, there Yuki. Travis has a request for ya..
> 
> Near from Death Note! <3
> 
> ...



sorry, the pic didn't inspire me many things :/. Also, gomen if it's too colourful 




​
*Request order:
-Alpha
-Raiden 
-Sandaime
-Lazlow
-~Shin~
-Hisagi*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Bonjour Yuki
> 
> Request transparent set pease.
> 
> ...



Here it is 


​

*Request order:
-Raiden 
-Sandaime
-Lazlow
-~Shin~
-Hisagi*


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 14, 2008)

It's fine, I think it looks good. Thanks Yuki. -Rep & Credit-


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 14, 2008)

Yuki, I've been meaning to ask you, what kind of brushes do you use? Do you have a dl link of it by any chance?

I'm still a n00b at photoshop. :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Yuki (:
> 
> Can you please make a transparent set and an avy of any sort using the following stock. Thanks X3



Damn troublesome pic man >___<




PS: looks better with border, trust me :3​

*Request order:
-Sandaime
-Lazlow
-~Shin~
-Hisagi*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

|B| said:


> It's fine, I think it looks good. Thanks Yuki. -Rep & Credit-






wait, where's the fuck Travis? 



~Shin~ said:


> Yuki, I've been meaning to ask you, what kind of brushes do you use? Do you have a dl link of it by any chance?
> 
> I'm still a n00b at photoshop. :/



umm... what kind is not a proper question anyway, because i don't think there are kinds of brushes :/

I don't really have types i use, you know, neither exact places to download from. Some of them were from NF users links, if you look carefully. Some are from DA.

These new ones i've got now are from a real life friend, she bought me the program with the brushes included.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I'd like to have a transpararent siggy of this pic:
> 
> Size: 200x370
> Will credit and rep you ofcourse!
> ...



here it is :3 height 370 as you requested 


PS: I have the Sasuke skin too 

don't forget to credit :3​
*Request order:
-Lazlow
-~Shin~
-Hisagi*


----------



## Berry (Jul 14, 2008)

Perfect as always 

Cheers yuki!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> Set request
> Avy size: 150x150
> Sig size: within limits
> Both bordered
> Stock:



what do you really want about this more exactly, just cropped and avy made, no effects?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Perfect as always
> 
> Cheers yuki!



you're welcome dear X3




Lazlow said:


> Set request
> Avy size: 150x150
> Sig size: within limits
> Both bordered
> Stock:



is this ok to you man? 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Just want transparency for a sig and avy. I tried to do it myself but I suck at transprencies. :/




​


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 14, 2008)

It's great this way, thanks a lot.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yuki  Yuki, Yuki, Yuki <3 My pettiness wishes to bathe in your awesome
> okay enough buttkissing from me I'll get down to business
> 
> *Avatar*
> ...



Oh man :/

screen caps are crappy, but i'll see what I can do


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> It's great this way, thanks a lot.



you're welcome fellow blenderite


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry Yuki, it was the best I had


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yuki  Yuki, Yuki, Yuki <3 My pettiness wishes to bathe in your awesome
> okay enough buttkissing from me I'll get down to business
> 
> *Avatar*
> ...



​
Sorry too :/ I pretty much had no inspiration while doing it >___<


----------



## Fay (Jul 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is :3 height 370 as you requested
> 
> 
> PS: I have the Sasuke skin too
> ...



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

you're welcome :3 X3


----------



## Fay (Jul 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you're welcome :3 X3



How can I save it? When I save it the backgroundcolor changes to white and it doesn't go blue again.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> wait, where's the fuck Travis?



Aww, you really want to fuck? pek I thought you were teasing.  

*Hisagi-*

Nice, Near set..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> How can I save it? When I save it the backgroundcolor changes to white and it doesn't go blue again.


I dunno, normally it should've been saved like that :/ 

No idea what your problem is, sorry 



|B| said:


> Aww, you really want to fuck? pek I thought you were teasing.
> 
> *Hisagi-*
> 
> Nice, Near set..



Well i tease, but not when it comes to serious business


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 14, 2008)

Reupload is what we gotta do :S





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​
> Sorry too :/ I pretty much had no inspiration while doing it >___<


 I love you Yuki 

inspiration or not its awesome


|B| said:


> Aww, you really want to fuck? pek I thought you were teasing.
> 
> *Hisagi-*
> 
> Nice, Near set..


which one, the one yuki made, my original, my joker version, or the one i'm sporting now?


----------



## Wilham (Jul 14, 2008)

*Sig*
Stock: 
Dimension: 225x350
Border: Purple rounded
Text: Vote Dent

Could you put some extra touch too it. I like your work and would like you to put your own little spin on it.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 14, 2008)

wilham... u posted that in vervex's shop....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't think he did. I checked for the last 4 pages and no request from him


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> umm... what kind is not a proper question anyway, because i don't think there are kinds of brushes :/
> 
> I don't really have types i use, you know, neither exact places to download from. Some of them were from NF users links, if you look carefully. Some are from DA.
> 
> These new ones i've got now are from a real life friend, she bought me the program with the brushes included.



Oh okay. I'll check DA I guess. 



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



Thanks. pek


----------



## Wilham (Jul 14, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> wilham... u posted that in vervex's shop....



I had an avy done over at Tousens shop of this pic. I wanted Yuki to do the sig thats all.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 14, 2008)

Wilham said:


> I had an avy done over at Tousens shop of this pic. I wanted Yuki to do the sig thats all.



Don't you think that is wasting both tousen and kami's time.


----------



## Wilham (Jul 14, 2008)

No. I didn't know Yuki did transparency until I came in here.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 14, 2008)

I was wondering could someone make me a set withh a vertical sig out of this:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 15, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Oh okay. I'll check DA I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. pek



you're welcome X3



Wilham said:


> I had an avy done over at Tousens shop of this pic. I wanted Yuki to do the sig thats all.


it's ok, you'll have it soon ;3. Though, at such a small pic, i don't think many things can be done, but anyway 
let's see 


Rock Lee said:


> Don't you think that is wasting both tousen and kami's time.


Thanks for that guys, but i guess it's ok <33


KuronoX54 said:


> I was wondering could someone make me a set withh a vertical sig out of this:



sure, you'll have it soon :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 15, 2008)

Also Willham, there's no way i can make that sig to be 225x350 since it's original dimension is 229x319


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 15, 2008)

Wilham said:


> No. I didn't know Yuki did transparency until I came in here.



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 15, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I was wondering could someone make me a set withh a vertical sig out of this:



how do you like this? :]




don't forget to credit too ​


----------



## Wilham (Jul 15, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



Thanks a ton.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 15, 2008)

you're welcome :3


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 16, 2008)

hi yuki chan can u trans this for me?  also resize to sig size


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 17, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> hi yuki chan can u trans this for me?  also resize to sig size



here it is :3

​


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 17, 2008)

thank u bewe much


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 17, 2008)

Transparency/size down, plz. 

And an avatar, if you can.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 17, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Transparency/size down, plz.
> 
> And an avatar, if you can.



here babe 


​


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 17, 2008)

Stock:
Avy and sig size as usual, just have Yoko in the Avy. Could you make a few variations of the same set.....


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 18, 2008)

I've repped you now Yuki!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 18, 2008)

This is the last time i think, i do this though :/. It's too troublesome, and think how would it be if everyone would ask like this >____<















Personally, i like the most nr.3 from the avys, and nr 2 from the sigs, but it's your pick anyway ​


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, i've saved them all, they're great!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 18, 2008)

you're welcome cutie


----------



## Dogma (Jul 20, 2008)

Yo, KY! 

I found an awesome FLCL image that a fan like me can't help but try to use. But considering I don't know anything about these images I'm taking it to the best place I know.



It's a big pic, but can I get it down to sig size and the backround cleared out of it, including the letters. Haruka and her accessories are good though. Could I also get an avatar of just her face too, at senior size limits.

Thanks, and reps.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 21, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Yo, KY!
> 
> I found an awesome FLCL image that a fan like me can't help but try to use. But considering I don't know anything about these images I'm taking it to the best place I know.
> 
> ...



Here it is . And also, thanks for your nice words 
Btw, is this FLCL any good? ;O I'm planning to watch it too, but i know almost nothing about it :/

​


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Yuki, are you pming my matching set with Cloud, or posting it here?


----------



## Dogma (Jul 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is . And also, thanks for your nice words
> Btw, is this FLCL any good? ;O I'm planning to watch it too, but i know almost nothing about it :/
> 
> ​



Oh wow, that's amazing. 

FLCL is a classic honestly, whether you watch the dub or the sub most people tend to enjoy it. Alittle random at points, but it's really funny and memorable. The soundtrack and overall style of the show is what really makes it stand out. 

You should watch it, I've very rarely heard of someone who didn't like it.

Reps when I can, I owe you another one.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 21, 2008)

hey yuki chan im back for a simple request

sig only



i want the real picture with a dotted border and cut off the  lineart pls so cut the lineart off and then put a dotted border around the real one if u cant then a regular pink or black border is fine but i hope u can do a dotted border


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 21, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Hey Yuki, are you pming my matching set with Cloud, or posting it here?



wait, do i have to find the pics for you? 

I didn't write anywhere that i'm providing stocks for someone's set anyway, so you should provide it in the first place 



Dogma said:


> Oh wow, that's amazing.
> 
> FLCL is a classic honestly, whether you watch the dub or the sub most people tend to enjoy it. Alittle random at points, but it's really funny and memorable. The soundtrack and overall style of the show is what really makes it stand out.
> 
> ...



You're welcome ;3
um... someone told me it's really hard to watch (i hope this is the anime, and not another one :S), and that i should watch it twice to get what happens there . But yeah, it looks interesting to me xD. 
How many episodes are there? 
<3


Uchiha Sasuke said:


> hey yuki chan im back for a simple request
> 
> sig only
> 
> ...



I'm afraid i have to refuse your request Sasuke . I won't state my reasons anyway, but i'm not doing any work for you anymore, sorry ;3


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 21, 2008)

How about this:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 21, 2008)

it's fine, i'll do it tomorrow. The pic will represent your guys sig, and you'll have an avy with her face and cloud with simon's, is that ok?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, thanks, oh and make sure both our avy's are 150 x 150 please!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 21, 2008)

of course silly . I never make 125x125 avys anyway, only when specified


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 21, 2008)

I've rep'd you now.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 22, 2008)

Hiya Yuki 

Can you work your magic on this one? And an avy too if possible 



Will credit you awesomely


----------



## sworder (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi, Ive seen your epic TTGL sets and want to request one 


You can delete the japansese (or whatever) characters and do what you can, thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Hiya Yuki
> 
> Can you work your magic on this one? And an avy too if possible
> 
> ...





sworder said:


> Hi, Ive seen your epic TTGL sets and want to request one
> 
> 
> You can delete the japansese (or whatever) characters and do what you can, thanks!



sure guys, just wait only a bit more, i'll get my PC with photoshop back today in a few hours  <333



*Requests order**
- Hollow and Cloud 
- Ashya
- Sworder*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I've rep'd you now.



hope you like this :3




​


<3

Don't forget to credit, and happy days wearing it you two XD

*Now it's Ashya's turn *

hmm... let's see what we shall do about this one


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks, it's perfect!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks, it's perfect!


I'm glad you like it 



Ashiya said:


> Hiya Yuki
> 
> Can you work your magic on this one? And an avy too if possible
> 
> ...



here it is 

hope you like it 




​
But i guess it's too colourful for you


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 23, 2008)

It's really colorful 

Yuki-chan, is it possible to keep closer to her natural skin tone and hair, and also not crop one of her pony tails away? Sorry!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2008)

and take off the crazy colourful effects too? xD

simpler as your current avy?


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, a classy touch to it will be great. 

Thanks once again!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2008)

turn off sigs silly xDDDDDDD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2008)

is this any better? 


​


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Emmy

Can you make me a colourful set.

Avy size: 150x150

Boarder: Colourful

Sig size: whatever you see fit.

Sig boarder: Colourful



Rep and credit.

Thanks Emmy. <3


----------



## Berry (Jul 23, 2008)

Transparency Set please Yuki 

*Sig:* Just Natsu..

*Avatar:* The *'FairyTail'* name logo..


*Stock:* 

*Extra:* No Borders​
Are you a fan of Fairytail Yuki?

Cheers ​


----------



## Kek (Jul 23, 2008)

I was wondering if you could add blue shading to "Law &", red shading to "Order", and black shading to "Criminal Intent" ?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a request Emi

I would like this pic transparent at approximately 400x300
And for the avatar a 150x150 of his face



Thanks Emi


----------



## Cloud (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you Yuki. Will save for later use. :]


----------



## Frostman (Jul 24, 2008)

Request: Transparent Please, i just want Revy... I might have a sig made later, but for now i just want this to be transparent... Thanks


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> is this any better?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It looks great! 

Thank you so much, Yuki!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

sworder said:


> Hi, Ive seen your epic TTGL sets and want to request one
> 
> 
> You can delete the japansese (or whatever) characters and do what you can, thanks!



here, hope you like it 






Btw, i like version 2 from the sig better ​

*Requests order:
- Grimmjow
- Alpha
- Kek
- Mr Nibbles
- Frostman*


----------



## sworder (Jul 24, 2008)

Awesome 

I like them both, thanks a lot Yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

sworder said:


> Awesome
> 
> I like them both, thanks a lot Yuki



cool . I'm happy because i liked the result too xD. I was inspired to make it today and not yesterday night, because i bet it would've sucked really bad  <3


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 24, 2008)

I haven't shown my Emily love in a while  Sorry  Hopefully you will do this for me 

If the price is a custom user title devoted to you, I'll wear it, but only if it's an admin fucked one in bold  

Anyway here it is, you do such lovely work pek

I would like a set please.

Stock: 

Hmm for avy, senior size please, and if you can perhaps a dotted red border 

For the sig, If you could make the background look better to please, but you don't have to resize it. And I guess the same border as the avy. Thanks, I already repped you pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry, but i don't do dotted borders kid


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sorry, but i don't do dotted borders kid



Then regular border is fine pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Emmy
> 
> Can you make me a colourful set.
> 
> ...



You know the rule Dany, complain and die  <33

hope you like XD


​
I got to the conclusion that resized to width 400 makes it look better :3

enjoy 


*Requests order:
- Alpha
- Kek
- Mr Nibbles
- Frostman
- LiveFire*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Transparency Set please Yuki
> 
> *Sig:* Just Natsu..
> 
> ...



Nop, sorry . Didn't read/watch it >___<


​
*
Requests order:
- Kek
- Mr Nibbles
- Frostman
- LiveFire*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Kek said:


> I was wondering if you could add blue shading to "Law &", red shading to "Order", and black shading to "Criminal Intent" ?



you mean like this?

because you didn't explain very well what about the shading :/

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> I have a request Emi
> 
> I would like this pic transparent at approximately 400x300
> And for the avatar a 150x150 of his face
> ...



here it is Darren 


​


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 24, 2008)

*stalks emily*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Frostman said:


> Request: Transparent Please, i just want Revy... I might have a sig made later, but for now i just want this to be transparent... Thanks



here it is


----------



## Frostman (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank You Very Much! ^^


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You know the rule Dany, complain and die  <33
> 
> hope you like XD
> 
> ...


Outstanding Emmy. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> *stalks emily*


here it is 


​


Frostman said:


> Thank You Very Much! ^^


you're welcome ^__________^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Outstanding Emmy. <3



I'd use that too  <33


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is
> 
> 
> ​
> you're welcome ^__________^



It's beautiful  I love you pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> It's beautiful  I love you pek



you're welcome 

even though the stock was meh, and not very good, not as good at it might look at the first sight though


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is Darren
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you Emi


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Thank you Emi



you're welcome . Even though i laughed a bit when i saw the stock XD <3


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you're welcome . Even though i laughed a bit when i saw the stock XD <3



As long as it is having the desired effect


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you mean like this?
> 
> because you didn't explain very well what about the shading :/
> 
> ​



thats perfect X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

ah... good . I was afraid you wanted something else xD


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Requesting a set out of this:



Make it sexy pls.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 25, 2008)

wait, sexy? 

meh, you'll have _something_, not really now since i'm not in the right windows and i just woke up >__________________<


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 25, 2008)

*Sig:*

*Stock:* 

*Size:* What ever looks good

*Text:* _Uchiha Itachi_ in a cool font please

*Additional Info:* Keep the seperate pics of them



Please make it look awesome like you always do. 


*
Avatar:*

*Stock:* 

*Additional Info:* Please make it transparent and resize it to 150x150


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Jul 25, 2008)

Requesting a Set:

Sig:


Simply make the image transparent and re-size it for a senior member's signature.

Avatar:  
Size: 150x150

Make sure to get both Simon and Boota in the avy, anything else is under your discretion (i.e. you can add the drill or a part of it, if it fits nicely).  Please also add a thin black border around the avatar.

Thanks in advance for looking at my request .


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> wait, sexy?
> 
> meh, you'll have _something_, not really now since i'm not in the right windows and i just woke up >__________________<



Okay I'll be waiting.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 26, 2008)

Same requirements as always; have yoko for the avy!

Stock:


Avy should be Senior, Sig is 400 x 400


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 26, 2008)

^ that means what? 

and aren't you providing a stock? 

+ turn off sig


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry, i changed it now!


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello! *just do not fear her and she cannot destroy you*

I would like a Set of Nikudan Hari Sensha's work:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Ummm...
Senior Member Size Avatar of Chouji's Face

And a transparency of the image for my sig.
Ummm If you can resize the image to make it fit into my sig nicely without violating the size rules that would be awesome. (400 x 400 is good)

Umm Thank you!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 26, 2008)

Yuki, i've just decided to keep my current set, is that ok?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 27, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yuki, i've just decided to keep my current set, is that ok?



yeah, sure it's ok .

sorry guys, i'll most likely do your sets today >__<
wasn't in a mood for anything at all lately D:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 27, 2008)

*So the request order is this:
i'm starting working on them now ;D

- ~Shin~
- uchiha itachi
- hockeyguy33
- Axl Low*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 27, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Okay I'll be waiting.



how's this? 

don't tell me it's not sexy enuff for you 






​

*Request order:
- uchiha itachi
- hockeyguy33
- Axl Low*


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> how's this?
> 
> don't tell me it's not sexy enuff for you
> 
> ...



I like it. 

But I'm not sure if it's sexy enough. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 27, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> I like it.
> 
> But I'm not sure if it's sexy enough.
> 
> Thanks.



oh, btw, i forgot to say "if you don't like it, you're dead ;3"

that's my last comment when i finish a set ;D


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oh, btw, i forgot to say "if you don't like it, you're dead ;3"
> 
> that's my last comment when i finish a set ;D



 

Yuki, do you mind if I tamper and add some words to the sig? Or is that disrespectful to your work? If so then please tell me.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 27, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Yuki, do you mind if I tamper and add some words to the sig? Or is that disrespectful to your work? If so then please tell me.



you can add silly :3


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you can add silly :3



Okay. 

I just wanted to make sure so that you wouldn't get mad at me for messing with what you made.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 27, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Okay.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure so that you wouldn't get mad at me for messing with what you made.



lol, you're not ruining nothing at all, i could've add that thing too, but anyway, go on . I can't do that now, no photoshop here >;[


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Yuki. I have a request....the thing is, I don't know if you could really work with the the stock of choice. Here it is:



Do whatever you like with it (:

If you can't produce anything using that stock, please use this one:



Please don't include "Batman Begins" in the final product though, lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2008)

EDIT Didn't read the first post.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 28, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> *Sig:*
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



here it is :3

hope you like it 







​I like the 2nd version from the sigs better btw xD. I love blueish things ;D


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 28, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> Requesting a Set:
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...



here it is 




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 28, 2008)

Butterfly Chouji said:


> Hello! *just do not fear her and she cannot destroy you*
> 
> I would like a Set of Nikudan Hari Sensha's work:
> 
> ...




Why so serious, i never ate people lazylow 

and you want the clouds and all erased, right?


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 28, 2008)

Another for my Emy  pek Umm anyway simple avy and sig.

Sig: Just make the background not dull and pretty  For the avy I want it of Ed's head if you can, and also same background as whatever the sig is. make the sig 500 x 450 please. Thanks. Reps already coming. Oh and 150 x 150n avy, and could you make his hair a little more gold looking like in the anime?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 28, 2008)

Butterfly Chouji said:


> Hello! *just do not fear her and she cannot destroy you*
> 
> I would like a Set of Nikudan Hari Sensha's work:
> 
> ...




​


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome set, Thanks for the great work .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 29, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> Awesome set, Thanks for the great work .



you're welcome :3

*
and so the request list goes like this, but these will be done a bit later ;3

- Raiden
- LiveFire*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 29, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Yuki. I have a request....the thing is, I don't know if you could really work with the the stock of choice. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here it is Rairai 

It's just a matter of colours here anyway, hope you like it 










there aren't many things you could add to such a dark picture >__< and i didn't want to ruin it <3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 29, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Another for my Emy  pek Umm anyway simple avy and sig.
> 
> Sig: Just make the background not dull and pretty  For the avy I want it of Ed's head if you can, and also same background as whatever the sig is. make the sig 500 x 450 please. Thanks. Reps already coming. Oh and 150 x 150n avy, and could you make his hair a little more gold looking like in the anime?




​I think it looks better this way, without a background :/


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 29, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​I think it looks better this way, without a background :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 29, 2008)

close the sig


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's another request, Yuki 



You can crop it a lil' at the bottom if you find her dress to be too long. 

And an avy too. Thanks!!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is Rairai
> 
> It's just a matter of colours here anyway, hope you like it
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Yuki.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 29, 2008)

Stock:

Avy: 150 x 150
Sig:400 x 400


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 30, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Here's another request, Yuki
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock:
> 
> Avy: 150 x 150
> Sig:400 x 400


I'll do these a bit later :3. Anything more specifical that you want Hollow? 
Or you'll let this be my pick as always? ;3

or you can say at least your favourite colours 



Raiden said:


> Thanks a lot Yuki.



you're welcome ;3. You picked the version I liked the best from the sigs lol xD


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 30, 2008)

Could you make Yoko totally red, Kamina blue, and Shimon gold? Then make Yoko's skull pin white, Kamina's glasses orange, Shimon's goggles red, the lenses yellow, and the drill yellow?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll see what i can do, it shouldn't be that hard normally ;3


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, i've repped you now!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is a reference pic:


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 30, 2008)

Can I have a sketch request of Marie Mjolnir from Soul Eater, I can always provide pictures if you don't know who she is, Thank you if you are able to do the sketch!


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2008)

Set.
Avatar. 150x150.
It's like with all new technologies, people simply don't have any excuses to be ugly
Sig. Senior.
It's like with all new technologies, people simply don't have any excuses to be ugly
The rest is up to you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry guys, been a bit busy lately >___<.

But i'll make up for that and take care of your requests soon 

*the list goes like this

-Ashya
-Hollow'd Heart
-King Lloyd*



Tara said:


> Can I have a sketch request of Marie Mjolnir from Soul Eater, I can always provide pictures if you don't know who she is, Thank you if you are able to do the sketch!



sorry, but i don't have the time at the moment, and i don't know who the person is either >___<. Maybe sometime later <3


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Yuki!


----------



## Dogma (Jul 31, 2008)

Shoot, I see your pretty busy at the moment. Long list of people bugging you, and asking for stuff. So I won't be a troll and ask you for another sig, I'll go somewhere else this time.

Still, it's nice to drop in here once in awhile to see some of the cool sets you help make. Reps for keeping the shop up. 

Hope things ain't quite as hectic as they sound.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 31, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is :3
> 
> hope you like it
> 
> ...



Awesome! 

Thanks Emmy. Sorry I didn't respond sooner I was really busy.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 1, 2008)

All I want is for you to resize this (as big as it can be for a signature) and put a border around it.

*Spoiler*: __ 








thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 1, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Here's another request, Yuki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since you like it as simple as possible, i tried this >__<. I felt like only a resize and a little crop isn't enough, so hope you don't mind and like it this way 



​

*Request list:**

- Hollow'd Heart
- King Lloyd
- Hunter x One Piece*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 1, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Thanks Emmy. Sorry I didn't respond sooner I was really busy.



It's ok, glad you like it . And don't forget the credit 



Dogma said:


> Shoot, I see your pretty busy at the moment. Long list of people bugging you, and asking for stuff. So I won't be a troll and ask you for another sig, I'll go somewhere else this time.
> 
> Still, it's nice to drop in here once in awhile to see some of the cool sets you help make. Reps for keeping the shop up.
> 
> Hope things ain't quite as hectic as they sound.



Come on 
They're not bugging me and you could request it at me >___<
Meanie D:

btw, i found on the net a pic with the girl from your sig and saved it, since i thought at you when i saw it . Here it is xD

​
I'm right, it's that girl, isn't she? XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 1, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Could you make Yoko totally red, Kamina blue, and Shimon gold? Then make Yoko's skull pin white, Kamina's glasses orange, Shimon's goggles red, the lenses yellow, and the drill yellow?



hm, there's a problem about your stock btw... :/ Because the colours for it are put as in orizontal lines, when i try to add the colours you want for it, it looks like... hell .

Can't you find a better stock? :/

I mean come on, TTGL ir really famous, and i'm sure there are tons of better pics with these 3 :/.

So for now, consider it as stock refused, because i can't really work with it. So i'll skip you for now, until you come back with a better thing, ok?  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 1, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Set.
> Avatar. 150x150.
> It's like with all new technologies, people simply don't have any excuses to be ugly
> Sig. Senior.
> ...



your sig and avy >___<

hope you like it :S



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> All I want is for you to resize this (as big as it can be for a signature) and put a border around it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The quality has been a bit affected because of the fact that this is from a manga page >___<

​


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 1, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> The quality has been a bit affected because of the fact that this is from a manga page >___<
> 
> ​


>< I see. 

thanks though.

+rep


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 1, 2008)

*Avy*
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
First panel

*Sig*
Stock: 
First panel


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 1, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> *Avy*
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> First panel
> ...



here it is Lazilow 



​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2008)

here:


----------



## Jimin (Aug 1, 2008)

Thnaks a lot, Yuki. I will rep you shortly.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 1, 2008)

emy

un avatar please....transparent, senior, cu ceva efecte

X


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 1, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> here:


aw, don't get like that 

again, any specifications, or i pick what it fits? :3



King Lloyd said:


> Thnaks a lot, Yuki. I will rep you shortly.


no problem <3



Yariko said:


> emy
> 
> un avatar please....transparent, senior, cu ceva efecte



Maine maine . Acum mi-e lene


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2008)

You can pick.


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 1, 2008)

*Avatar Request* 
*Border:* one black and one white please
*Size:* 150 by 150 pixels


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 2, 2008)

I DEHMAND A TRANSPARENCY/RESIZE FROM MAH GREAT SIS 



KTHX IN ADVANCE


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 2, 2008)

I would like a set.
Avy:150x150
Sig: you decide how big it is, just make it awesome.
I would like a border on the avy and sig, you decide what color/type. 
And can you make it have cool effects like the TTGL sig you showed me.
Thanks.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 2, 2008)

Kamishiro, could you pleasse do this for me,

Avatar=150x150 (whatever border you choose)

Sig=I guess i have reach senior status, so you can make it to trhe senior limit (whatever border you choose)

Stock=


----------



## Dogma (Aug 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> btw, i found on the net a pic with the girl from your sig and saved it, since i thought at you when i saw it . Here it is xD
> 
> I'm right, it's that girl, isn't she? XD



Nope, I got no clue who that girl is but it's my kinda style no doubt. Where there are awesome characters and beautiful women, there's a place for them in my sig. 

Although taking a second look at it, I can see the similarities.





> Come on
> They're not bugging me and you could request it at me >___<
> Meanie D:




Well I guess if you insist... 




I've recently become a Yuuko fan from xxxHolic, not that I'm shocked or anything because that kind of look is interesting. I ended up finding this wall paper of her and felt it'd look nice as a sig with the backround taken out of it. Everything else intact.

I'm going to request an Ava as well because...



As much as I'd like to us this as an Avatar, I'm honestly not sure the best way to go about doing it. It's a really nice picture but I don't have enough sense to figure out what to do with it. Like whether I should keep the flower or not.

Your sets are always pretty cool, so I'mma ask for alittle advice on it.


Either way, the pictures are really big and there's a waiting line so I'll just chill until it's my turn.


----------



## King (Aug 3, 2008)

Stock: CLICKY
Size: 150 X 150
Border: Same as current one, please.

*I would like an transparancied avy with spiderman's face in it, please.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 3, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> here:



here it is 

Enjoy <3


​
*Request list:

- Yariko
- Ununhexium
- Ryuk
- Rock Lee
- Dogma
- King
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 3, 2008)

Yariko said:


> emy
> 
> un avatar please....transparent, senior, cu ceva efecte



avand in vedere ca ai vrut si efecte... :/




​
ma enerveaza ca dupa ca i-am modificat dimensiunea i-a luat si din calitate umpic


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 3, 2008)

Karma said:


> *Avatar Request*
> *Border:* one black and one white please
> *Size:* 150 by 150 pixels



​


Ununhexium said:


> I DEHMAND A TRANSPARENCY/RESIZE FROM MAH GREAT SIS
> 
> 
> 
> KTHX IN ADVANCE



done 

Un-chan, i remember you did photoshop things yourself though, or maybe i'm thinking to someone else? 

​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is
> 
> Enjoy <3
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 3, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> avand in vedere ca ai vrut si efecte... :/
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Mersi emy

ca de obicei, foarte tare


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 3, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks! I love it!


glad you like it 



Yariko said:


> Mersi emy
> 
> ca de obicei, foarte tare



 

pe bune? ;O

ma mir ca iti place, mie mi se pare...  ;/


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 3, 2008)

de ce sa nu imi placapek

mai ales efectele


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 3, 2008)

Yariko said:


> de ce sa nu imi placapek
> 
> mai ales efectele



Merci fata 

si mama, ce lene mi-e acum sa lucrez la celelalte xD. Mai am de la Ryuk in jos XD. Pot sa mai astepte cateva zile, nu?


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 3, 2008)

bineinteles care ar fi problema

esti o busy woman..e de inteles


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 3, 2008)

Yariko said:


> bineinteles care ar fi problema
> 
> esti o busy women..e de inteles



e woman silly 

ai pus pluralul  <3 

hai gata cu conversatia p-aici, ca ne acuza astia de spam xD


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks, Sis.  I'll rep you'z. 

Actually, I only have GIMP, and I've yet to learn all the ropes.  I can do some effects, like spore and lighting and stuff like that, but I can't do transparencies. 

But thank you!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Yuki. Can you make a set out of the following stock?



I wold prefer if you broke the image up into three separate boxes for the sig.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 4, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I would like a set.
> Avy:150x150
> Sig: you decide how big it is, just make it awesome.
> I would like a border on the avy and sig, you decide what color/type.
> ...



hope you like this Ryuki 


​
their faces there pissed me of, but meh XD

I like the avi in the end


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 4, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Kamishiro, could you pleasse do this for me,
> 
> Avatar=150x150 (whatever border you choose)
> 
> ...



I did it only transparent since i remember you only wanting transparent things from me in the past XD. But if you want me to change the background and add effects, you can say that too, ok?


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 4, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Nope, I got no clue who that girl is but it's my kinda style no doubt. Where there are awesome characters and beautiful women, there's a place for them in my sig.
> 
> Although taking a second look at it, I can see the similarities.
> 
> ...



Well when i found that pic, it said "FLCL" and i had the impression it was the girl from your sig, but meh XD. As you say :3

and here you are, i couldn't help myself but to play a bit with the colours/tones XD
And to tell you a little secret? -refering to the avy thing-
When you don't know which one to pick, then pick the middle way 
hope you like it xD

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 4, 2008)

King said:


> Stock: DOWNLOAD
> Size: 150 X 150
> Border: Same as current one, please.
> 
> ...



here it is . Sorry for the waiting thing, but i have to do things in order of the request >___<

​


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope you like this Ryuki
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



Thanks. I will rep and cred. I will wear it in a few days.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I did it only transparent since i remember you only wanting transparent things from me in the past XD. But if you want me to change the background and add effects, you can say that too, ok?
> 
> 
> ​



That will do just fine thanks alot, you really do work hard +K


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2008)

Yuki, can i have a profile pic of the boy in my sig?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 4, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Thanks. I will rep and cred. I will wear it in a few days.



no problem  <33




Rock Lee said:


> That will do just fine thanks alot, you really do work hard +K


No wait . Since you didn't specify, that was the simple thing i could do, you can tell me if you want something else for it, i really don't mind XD <3



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yuki, can i have a profile pic of the boy in my sig?  I'll leave it on this once to show you



ahh, so an 150x150 pic with Kamina's face, right? XD

sure, just a second ;3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 4, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yuki, can i have a profile pic of the boy in my sig?



here it is XD

​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks again!


----------



## Dogma (Aug 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well when i found that pic, it said "FLCL" and i had the impression it was the girl from your sig, but meh XD. As you say :3





> lol, the only logical answer is that one of us must be crazy.
> 
> and here you are, i couldn't help myself but to play a bit with the colours/tones XD
> And to tell you a little secret? -refering to the avy thing-
> ...




You've outdone yourself again Yuki 

I really like the way it call came together, definitely worth the wait.

Reps when I can.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 4, 2008)

Dogma said:


> You've outdone yourself again Yuki
> 
> I really like the way it call came together, definitely worth the wait.
> 
> Reps when I can.



you had to wait too much? ;O

I've been just lazy, i'm not in a mood for doing sets all the time . and yeah, women and their intuition  most likely xD


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 4, 2008)

Got to spread.  :/


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> No wait . Since you didn't specify, that was the simple thing i could do, you can tell me if you want something else for it, i really don't mind XD <3



I meant in general but since you don't mind can you please make the set without borders.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 4, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Got to spread.  :/


it's ok :3



Rock Lee said:


> I meant in general but since you don't mind can you please make the set without borders.



only the sig or both avy and sig?


and also, i see you still don't have the senior membership ;O
you have to request that from the groups btw :/
that's in control panel


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 4, 2008)

Avatar: 150x150 
Sig: whatever fits
stock: x
text: Hisagi
other: go crazy


 cause I'm too lazy to do it myself :3


----------



## King (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks KY                     !


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 5, 2008)

*next on the list are Raiden and Hisagi 

doing those a bit later :3*


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2008)

.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 5, 2008)

Raiden said:


> .



you mad at me Raiden? >_____<


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 5, 2008)

Work for the sexy romanian from the sexy italian 

Hmm stock: 

All I want is a 150x150 avy of his head, and make to make background of the pic prettier, and perhaps resize the pic so I can use it for sig.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 5, 2008)

Raiden said:


> .



here, you take a special request because of the neg you gave me 






​


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG....I feel so horrible that I did that Yuki.

Thanks, I don't even feel worthy enough to have that set.

Using that set as soon as I'm a senior member again. Will rep as soon as possible.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 5, 2008)

Raiden said:


> OMG....I feel so horrible that I did that Yuki.
> 
> Thanks, I don't even feel worthy enough to have that set.
> 
> Using that set as soon as I'm a senior member again. Will rep as soon as possible.



Why are you not senior Raiden?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 5, 2008)

wait, senior member again? 

and don't be so serious, lol. it's just a neg after all 
i missed getting one  <33



*EDIT: LiveFire, stop posting here untill you get your set. i see no meaning you posting here, and you can ask Raiden why isn't he senior member on PM too, don't come and do that for posts*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Avatar: 150x150
> Sig: whatever fits
> stock: x
> text: Hisagi
> ...




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 5, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Why are you not senior Raiden?











Take your pick​


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 5, 2008)

Emmy make me an epic set.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 5, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Emmy make me an epic set.



I dun want to, meanie >___<
you never wore my sets D:


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, I                   did.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 5, 2008)

I didn't see you


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 5, 2008)

I          promise I did.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 5, 2008)

ok then, i'll do it, but a bit later 

avy with the blue haired guy, sig with both, right?


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 5, 2008)

You got it Emmy. <3333333333333

Thanks alot


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> it's ok :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks i didn't know that.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 5, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Thanks i didn't know that.



did you manage to request that? ;O

And btw, who's the guy from your set? :/
the pic isn't really... great, and maybe  we manage to find something else


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

Emily you are total win <3


Thanks


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Why are you not senior Raiden?





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> wait, senior member again?
> 
> and don't be so serious, lol. it's just a neg after all
> i missed getting one  <33



I'm a senior member again 

Thanks.....

Sorry Yuki. I guess it's okay if you say so <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Emily you are total win <3
> 
> 
> Thanks


you're welcome 




Raiden said:


> I'm a senior member again
> 
> Thanks.....
> 
> Sorry Yuki. I guess it's okay if you say so <3



told you to stop bother about that silly XD


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 6, 2008)

Avy:150x150
Text:None
Other:I just want the face and scarf, remove the words.
Make it so awesome that I will cum 

Thankyou.

INFINITY!SAKURA


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 6, 2008)

how am i supposed to remove the words? i don't to that


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 6, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> how am i supposed to remove the words? i don't to that



Its ok then. 

Could you get a close up on the face instead


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2008)

Stock:Link removed
Avatar: make it 150x150 on her face if you can put round border
colors:up to you 
Textne

Signature:Link removed
colors:up to you 
textne

make it cute yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> You got it Emmy. <3333333333333
> 
> Thanks alot



i finished it, hope you like it >___<''








​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Stock:Like in this
> Avatar: make it 150x150 on her face if you can put round border
> colors:up to you
> Textne
> ...



The stock is kinda imagination killer but... ;/

i'll see what i can do >___<''


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Avy:150x150
> Text:None
> Other:I just want the face and scarf, remove the words.
> Make it so awesome that I will cum
> ...



here 


Don't forget to credit ​


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 7, 2008)

Work for my Emily pek

Stock: 

150x150 avy of lelouch's head, and just make the background prettier and resize the sig part  I'll have to spread some before I can rep you again


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> i finished it, hope you like it >___<''
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simply Gorgeous Emmy. You made it much better than I pictured.

I would kiss you if I could. <3

Thanks again. Rep and Credit.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Work for my Emily pek
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



yeah but you requested the other set on 5, and now's 7, you have to wait 5 days between requests, sorry D:

so... remind me about it in 3 days? ;/

Hope you don't get mad but if a user comes here daily to request things, i can't do THAT many >____<




Grimmjow said:


> Simply Gorgeous Emmy. You made it much better than I pictured.
> 
> I would kiss you if I could. <3
> 
> Thanks again. Rep and Credit.



 You really made me happy now  . Glad you like it Dany


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah but you requested the other set on 5, and now's 7, you have to wait 5 days between requests, sorry D:
> 
> so... remind me about it in 3 days? ;/
> 
> ...



 Nevermind, I'll probably forget by then anyway.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Nevermind, I'll probably forget by then anyway.



Close the sig already


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here
> 
> 
> Don't forget to credit ​



Thankyou so much.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Thankyou so much.



close your sig


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry about that.

I was too excited.


----------



## Slips (Aug 7, 2008)

To who ever can make this transparent 1300 points shall be yours for the taking


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Stockhoenix marine uniform
> Avatar: make it 150x150 on her face if you can put round border
> colors:up to you
> Textne
> ...



Hope you like it ;/





*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2008)

Slips said:


> To who ever can make this transparent 1300 points shall be yours for the taking



Hey Slipsy 

Who ever not fit here since i work alone 
but here it is 

the original size



and resized a bit, since it was over the sig limit​


----------



## Slips (Aug 7, 2008)

Quick work and resized too I lied about the rep though soisosisosisosisosisosis


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2008)

Its adorable  love it yuki thank you  looks like got spread rep again to rep you when i can i will rep you again


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2008)

Slips said:


> Quick work and resized too I lied about the rep though soisosisosisosisosisosis



who cares? 

I just finished the previous request, and  when i start working i finish all the requests. So i don't care, i didn't even do it for your rep


----------



## Slips (Aug 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> who cares?
> 
> I just finished the previous request, and  when i start working i finish all the requests. So i don't care, i didn't even do it for your rep



You got repped anyway I always pay.

People should pay when another does something for you like when I uploaded a million gig and got 3 rep....... wait bad memorys returning again


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Its adorable  love it yuki thank you  looks like got spread rep again to rep you when i can i will rep you again


it's ok, no problem 



Slips said:


> You got repped anyway I always pay.
> 
> People should pay when another does something for you like when I uploaded a million gig and got 3 rep....... wait bad memorys returning again



haha, tricky eh? .

and oh well, maybe you should be more careful in the future when you do something, some people are bichiz anyway. Now just remind never do that for them again .

Btw, i really wanted to ask you, got any download links for Eyeshield21? Did you see that?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Requesting a set:



Just make it as awesome as usual.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2008)

Tomorrow my dear, tomorrow


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 8, 2008)

yo is it ok if i can get a set with an avy please....]


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ava:


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2008)

*Yuki-sama!!!!*

Yuki-sama......i wants another TTGL set.......make it GAR like last time. 
You pick what to do, same sizes like always.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Aug 8, 2008)

.............................. post.

hey



make the whites out of the pages transparent and add some effects to it please. If you color it I would like.



the same goes for this too. thanks. put borders on both.


----------



## Cair (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you think you guys could make a sig that's like Grimmjow's? Like split in three places and...yah.  Size/style/text depends on you. :sweat


You don't need to make a avi or anything.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

you do transparencies don't you?
i'd like to request a transparency and the image resized to 512x393



and could you keep the post she's standing on too?
thankies very much :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Requesting a set:
> 
> 
> 
> Just make it as awesome as usual.



here it is cutie ;3






​Hope you like it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> you do transparencies don't you?
> i'd like to request a transparency and the image resized to 512x393
> 
> 
> ...



erm... sorry, but that thing is way too complicated, and i kinda quit doing transparencies here .

You can try at Hisagi's shop, or Rokudaime's


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

okies
thankies anyway :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> yo is it ok if i can get a set with an avy please....]


The stock was kinda fail btw 




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

HK-47 said:


> Ava:



make your pick :3




​


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is cutie ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT 

You are awesome.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> You are awesome.



 . 

Thanks . I was about to add the "I'll keel you if you don't like it" but i thought it wasn't necessary this time


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> .
> 
> Thanks . I was about to add the "I'll keel you if you don't like it" but i thought it wasn't necessary this time



It really is fucking good. Love the little blood effect. pek

And you have your sig turned on.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yuki-sama......i wants another TTGL set.......make it GAR like last time.
> You pick what to do, same sizes like always.



here it is your set  You make me so happy when i see you like my sets 






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> It really is fucking good. Love the little blood effect. pek
> 
> And you have your sig turned on.



I was just about to say fuck you 
it's my shop and i do what i want  

;D You're not wearing it? ;O. Or you'll stick with your current one for a while longer? xD


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is your set  You make me so happy when i see you like my sets
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


 
Thanks, i love them all!!!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I was just about to say fuck you
> it's my shop and i do what i want
> 
> ;D You're not wearing it? ;O. Or you'll stick with your current one for a while longer? xD



lol I was just joking. xD

And what are you talking about? I'm wearing it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks, i love them all!!!


glad you do :3 <3



~Shin~ said:


> lol I was just joking. xD
> 
> And what are you talking about? I'm wearing it.



yeah but you weren't a few minutes ago 

and lol, people started to like this time of sig you've got now xD. The next request implies a set just like you do, formed from many parts xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike Hunt said:


> .............................. post.
> 
> hey
> 
> ...



Effects and manga pages doesn't really work . As for colours, you can't add just now, you can only if you colour the pages, and i don't do that . So i made your sig transparent, and added borders for both.




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> Do you think you guys could make a sig that's like Grimmjow's? Like split in three places and...yah.  Size/style/text depends on you. :sweat
> 
> 
> You don't need to make a avi or anything.



here there are, 2 variants xD. And i laughed at the "guys" thing since i'm the only one working here and i'm a girl 


​


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

oh oh!
ye see you can't do transparencies but can you do me a sig...?

your sigs are fantastic!
please?


*Spoiler*: __ 








be creative all you like!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Aug 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Effects and manga pages doesn't really work . As for colours, you can't add just now, you can only if you colour the pages, and i don't do that . So i made your sig transparent, and added borders for both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aiight thanks anyway


----------



## Cair (Aug 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here there are, 2 variants xD. And i laughed at the "guys" thing since i'm the only one working here and i'm a girl
> 
> 
> ​



I just noticed that too. 
Thank you uberly!


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> did you manage to request that? ;O
> 
> And btw, who's the guy from your set? :/
> the pic isn't really... great, and maybe  we manage to find something else



Not yet.The guy is from a videogame called persona 3.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> oh oh!
> ye see you can't do transparencies but can you do me a sig...?
> 
> your sigs are fantastic!
> ...


ok, i'll see what i can do ^___^
a bit later though :3




Mike Hunt said:


> aiight thanks anyway


^__^


Cair Paravel said:


> I just noticed that too.
> Thank you uberly!


close your sig please 


Rock Lee said:


> Not yet.The guy is from a videogame called persona 3.



i see ;/


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 9, 2008)

A set plz.
Avy-150x150 and of it's head White border
Sig-resize white border
I like the back ground and colors so just leave them the same, but effects would be nice.

*I don't have a sig atm so I can't turn it off, but if I get a sig it will show up, so don't get mad if I have my sig up, just pm me to turn it off.

Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> oh oh!
> ye see you can't do transparencies but can you do me a sig...?
> 
> your sigs are fantastic!
> ...



hope you like it ^___^




​


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 9, 2008)

I want a sexy set from this stock yuki <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> A set plz.
> Avy-150x150 and of it's head White border
> Sig-resize white border
> I like the back ground and colors so just leave them the same, but effects would be nice.
> ...



The stock itself had effects anyway, so i don't know how different this is ;/





​
Hope you like it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

Vino said:


> I want a sexy set from this stock yuki <3



Don't you know how to put the pic in spoiler tag and close your signature in the first place?


----------



## Innocence (Aug 9, 2008)

Make me an avatar.

Link removed


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Don't you know how to put the pic in spoiler tag and close your signature in the first place?



I'm sorry chief


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

Vino said:


> I want a sexy set from this stock yuki <3



here it is 


​


----------



## Innocence (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm commenting on that set, IT IS BADDASS.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

Innocence said:


> Make me an avatar.
> 
> Link removed



here 

​
EDIT: and don't forget about the credit, i saw you had no credit for your current ava which was made by me


----------



## Innocence (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, thanks.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 9, 2008)

I would like a set from this, please. 

Be as creative as you want. :3
For the avy, just focus on him.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 9, 2008)

The avy wont upload 'incorrect png extension' .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

No idea what's wrong, the pic is good 

let me check if i can upload it for me, if i can, then it's a problem from you 

EDIT: it works for me ;/


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> No idea what's wrong, the pic is good
> 
> let me check if i can upload it for me, if i can, then it's a problem from you
> 
> EDIT: it works for me ;/



NOOOOO       ;_;


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 9, 2008)

I did some research, it saved as curropted data can you give me a link or reupload it with imageftw or something?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I did some research, it saved as curropted data can you give me a link or reupload it with imageftw or something?



ask iria to do it ;/
it has nothing to do with the site i uploaded ;/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I did some research, it saved as curropted data can you give me a link or reupload it with imageftw or something?



here ;/



or maybe should i make it jpeg instead of PNG?


Uchiha Sasuke said:


> uhm sry to spam but i can re upload it for u ryuk lol



yeah, that's exactly spamming so stop posting untill i ask a mod to delete your posts. I can do that myself too.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here ;/
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe should i make it jpeg instead of PNG?



It works, remind me and I will rep you again tomorrow for the effort.
Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 9, 2008)

it's ok, don't worry too much about it  <33


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello Kami 

I would like a set out of this.

I don't want any text in it,so could you please erase the text in the stock? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope you like it ^___^
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


 
OMG THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!
*cuddles*
that's AMAZING!!!


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 10, 2008)

THanks very much


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello there Yuki I would want a set out of this image.

Team Gai as babies


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll do them later ^___^

*Request order:
-Chidori Mistress
-Takumi
-xxrokudaimexx*​


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> it's ok, don't worry too much about it  <33



Okay, If i post a set could you enhance it with effects?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 10, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Okay, If i post a set could you enhance it with effects?



nop, since i finished your last set yesterday and you have to wait 4,5 days to request again


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> nop, since i finished your last set yesterday and you have to wait 4,5 days to request again



I know.
What I am asking is if you will upgrade a set.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah, show me the pics and i say if i can do something about it ;/

Though i don't have my photoshop now, and there are still 3 other requests to do till i get to yours so... if you don't mind waiting, it's all good xD


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 10, 2008)

There it is.

I have an avy too, its just of his head....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 10, 2008)

so mainly you want some background to be added, eh? That can be done i suppose ;D


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> so mainly you want some background to be added, eh? That can be done i suppose ;D



Yeah, and effects like you did with my other sets, to make it more interesting.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 10, 2008)

it will be done then ;D. Btw, i laughed at Shiraishi's pairing thread yesterday in blender . I said you said my name there too


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2008)

Oi Yuki 

have a job for ya >

Sig and ava 

*Sig*- Transparend and make it a little smaller like 300x350 or so, not to big 



*Ava*  150x150



Thankies <3 bye


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey :3

This might sound a little strange but could I get this


Basically similar looking to my current avatar, with the  thick white border and bold white text saying Hero in the bottom right corner D:

You can jazz it up if you want and stuff though


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Yuki
Can I has a set

Something colorful plz
thanks in advance


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Yuki. 

Could you make me a cool set?



Thank you so much Yuki.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah but you still have to wait a bit more guys since i don't have my photoshop now >__________<


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm Sunny. While Yuki is temporarily unable to do requests, I'll be filling in and completing the ones that require no creativity on my part whatsoever to lessen her load.

If you want something prettiful and with colors, you'll have to wait.


Loki said:


> Oi Yuki
> 
> have a job for ya >
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 11, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hi, I'm Sunny. While Yuki is temporarily unable to do requests, I'll be filling in and completing the ones that require no creativity on my part whatsoever to lessen her load.
> 
> If you want something prettiful and with colors, you'll have to wait.



turn off your sig loff


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Hey :3
> 
> This might sound a little strange but could I get this
> 
> ...


I put the text on the left because quite frankly, on the right you wouldn't be able to see it.



Note: Don't like the result, lemme know and I'll fix it


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Yuki and Sunny I can help if you need. I know how to trans and make avi's


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 11, 2008)

yuki!
do me one LIKKLE favour please 
yanno my avatar...can you do it 150x150 for me?
but the exact same style as my sig?
(the same things you did to my other avatar but only by larger dimension 150x150)

thank you very much


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 11, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hey Yuki and Sunny I can help if you need. I know how to trans and make avi's


No need for that, thank you . I'll handle them myself now, and i asked Peter to do those.




TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> yuki!
> do me one LIKKLE favour please
> yanno my avatar...can you do it 150x150 for me?
> but the exact same style as my sig?
> ...



but you can't use a 150x150 avy . You need 1000+ posts and 6 months membership on the forum .
+ you requested some that set like 2 days ago, and you have to wait 5 days to request again, sorry ;/


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 11, 2008)

okey dokey!
i'll wait :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 11, 2008)

Chidori Mistress said:


> I would like a set from this, please.
> 
> Be as creative as you want. :3
> For the avy, just focus on him.



Hope you like it cutie ;3






​
Don't forget to credit too xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 11, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Hello Kami
> 
> I would like a set out of this.
> 
> ...



here it is ;/. Hope you like it >___<. I didn't really like the stock, and there wasn't many things i could do about it . So i just used the colors as the pic suggested me, meaning coldness and such xD






​Don't forget to credit too . And i couldn't help myself but add that text


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 11, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Hello there Yuki I would want a set out of this image.
> 
> Rightstuff.com.



here it is . Don't forget to credit as well 




​
^___^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 11, 2008)

*Request list:

-Ryuk
-Naruto Uzumaki
-Uchiha Itachi
*

Sorry guys, probably tomorrow you'll have your sets too . I don't feel like spending my entire night doing sets >___<''


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 11, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> For tomorrow, since i hate waiting
> 
> Same as always, just keep it all together, not like my current sig:



oh man, girl, you request way too often, don't you think? 
I don't even have my photoshop here 

+ you're not the one giving me terms


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry, i'll delete it.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you! 

It's amazing. 
I will rep and credit. :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 11, 2008)

you're welcome dear


----------



## Bleach (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi! I would like an avy and its quite simple if u ask me xDD!

I would like a regular sized avatar that has the text "Cobalt". It has to relate to the color Cobalt also. It can be transparent if you think it looks better that way.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 11, 2008)

Bleach said:


> Hi! I would like an avy and its quite simple if u ask me xDD!
> 
> I would like a regular sized avatar that has the text "Cobalt". It has to relate to the color Cobalt also. It can be transparent if you think it looks better that way.



excuse me, but i don't provide stocks


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome, superb


----------



## King (Aug 12, 2008)

I would like this type of border -
Yo yo

on this picture-
[=]

Thank you, in advance.


----------



## kizaro (Aug 12, 2008)

u need some help considering the amount of customers u have don't u?

p.s u r a VERY good GFXer


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

kizaro said:


> u need some help considering the amount of customers u have don't u?
> 
> p.s u r a VERY good GFXer



close your sig first please . And nah, i always worked alone here, and normally at every shop people have to wait for a bit . I won't mind if you show me some of your work though :3



*@King* - no resize on that pic? Just border, right?


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is ;/. Hope you like it >___<. I didn't really like the stock, and there wasn't many things i could do about it . So i just used the colors as the pic suggested me, meaning coldness and such xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kami!It looks great


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

you're welcome dear :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> There it is.
> 
> I have an avy too, its just of his head....



Here it is cutie 
Hope you like it 

Man, i had some problems trying to figure out what background would be fit for this pic -____-''






​
 <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hi Yuki
> Can I has a set
> 
> Something colorful plz
> thanks in advance



Hope you like it cutie  <3




​
Don't forget to credit too!  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Hey Yuki.
> 
> Could you make me a cool set?
> 
> ...



Hey sweetie, hope you like this type of sig  <3

Red and white, colour of the uchihas 





I wanted to make it simple, but i thought this way fits the best ;/. Don't forget to credit too xD​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> yuki!
> do me one LIKKLE favour please
> yanno my avatar...can you do it 150x150 for me?
> but the exact same style as my sig?
> ...



​
I made it simple, because if it would have the same shape as the sig it would look like hell, seriously :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

Loki said:


> Awesome, superb


Just as planned  <3



King said:


> I would like this type of border -
> Lähtö - _Leaving Behind The Sun_
> 
> on this picture-
> ...



here it is . I resized it a bit too, to height 470 because 500 is the limit  :3

​PS: wouter has some talent, eh?


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 12, 2008)

huh...?
yuki you actually made it for me?
i swear you said...aww you angel from heaven yuki 
thanks a bunch!

yanno i just coulda waited but...wow, if i were where you are now i'd give you a big cuddle!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> huh...?
> yuki you actually made it for me?
> i swear you said...aww you angel from heaven yuki
> thanks a bunch!
> ...



It's ok cutie, don't worry that much  <3 in the end i picked to be useful on the forum xD


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 12, 2008)

Request:



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Extra: Anythink you'll think that'll match

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Same as above

Thank you


----------



## Bleach (Aug 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> excuse me, but i don't provide stocks



I never said I wanted a picture in it. Just the text and the backgrounds huld be related to the color cobalt


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you'll have it sometime soon 




Bleach said:


> I never said I wanted a picture in it. Just the text and the backgrounds huld be related to the color cobalt



well, you'll still have to wait a bit anyway .


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2008)

Stock:
Avy: 150 x 150 (Yoko please?)
Sig: 400 x 400 (could you keep the image altogether?)
Profile Pic: 170 x 170 (Yoko, then switch to Shimon please....)

Thanks again Yuki-sama!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

you requested that at vervex shop too


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2008)

I deleted it and told him i wanted it canceled  Are you mad at me....?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

no i'm not, i was just talking about the rules xD. You know you can request the same thing in different places bla bla bla xD


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, i'm glad you're not mad!!!! I'm spreading rep so i can rep you soon......i love your sets.....you are my favorite....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks a lot cutie . It means a lot to me   <33


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 12, 2008)

Id like to Request a set 
Avatar: 125x125
Signature size: 400x135


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2008)

I've repped you now Yuki!


----------



## King (Aug 13, 2008)

@Kami. Thanks, and lol, I never knew Wouter had that type of talent.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is . Don't forget to credit as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Yuki.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hey sweetie, hope you like this type of sig  <3
> 
> Red and white, colour of the uchihas
> 
> ...



OMG thank you Yuki. *reps for the amazing work*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 13, 2008)

^ you're welcome 



_And btw guys, i just bought a new laptop, and i'm currently downloading the windows and drivers for it, so it should ve fine shortly, so i'll finish the requests after i install photoshop on it ;/. It might take a while, so please be patient _​


----------



## King (Aug 13, 2008)

May I please just get an ava to go with this? 150 X 150, no border and over the faces of the girl and guy. Thanks in advance.

Originally posted here


----------



## Kiba (Aug 13, 2008)

To the best avatar & sig maker  & don't worry take your time downloading windows and drivers no rush 

Stock:Me and Sasuke
Avatar: close up to nia face Regular border & round border if you can
Colors:up to you

Signature:same stock i want a vertical sig
colors:up to you
border:same as above round and regular border
other: put hearts or flowers in the backround or both up to u  .
*make it pretty *
*btw still owe you a rep don't worry i dident forget *


----------



## Bleach (Aug 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well, you'll still have to wait a bit anyway .



i didnt expect it 2 speed up the process lol


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it cutie  <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty Its awesome
I have 0 post count,I'll rep you when things get fixxed


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 14, 2008)

lool, what happened, you requested a reset? xD


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 14, 2008)

It's been 6 maybe 7 days since I last requested  How's the new laptop working out?

Ahem anyway, here you go. 

Stock:

I know the pic is pretty big, but could you resize it to fit in my sig space? Just make the background prettier like you normally do pek And make a 150x150 avy of Lelouch's head  Oh and would it be too much trouble to put my name on it somewhere?

Already repped you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 14, 2008)

it's on progress i guess ;/. I mainly fixed i, still have to check a few things though and make a dvd with photoshop, and install it. i think it will be done till tomorrow, i'm waiting for a friend to get on skype, to help me with it


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2008)

Yuki, can you make an avy with the Nia stock. Please give the avy borders


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 15, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is cutie
> Hope you like it
> 
> Man, i had some problems trying to figure out what background would be fit for this pic -____-''
> ...



Thanks <3 reped


----------



## Jimin (Aug 15, 2008)

Um, just a question? If I wanted to request a set that involves nude(non-porn) stock, would, that be OK?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you like it 







​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock:
> Avy: 150 x 150 (Yoko please?)
> Sig: 400 x 400 (could you keep the image altogether?)
> Profile Pic: 170 x 170 (Yoko, then switch to Shimon please....)
> ...



oh damn, i forgot about the profile pic since i saved the pics and got on the other computer where my net won't work -________-. Sorry 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> Id like to Request a set
> Avatar: 125x125
> Signature size: 400x135






​
don't forget to credit as well


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

King said:


> May I please just get an ava to go with this? 150 X 150, no border and over the faces of the girl and guy. Thanks in advance.


ah........ damn -___________-''. Sorry, i overlooked yours D:
Hope you didn't want it fast D:




Kiba said:


> To the best avatar & sig maker  & don't worry take your time downloading windows and drivers no rush
> 
> Stock:
> Avatar: close up to nia face Regular border & round border if you can
> ...



hm, what do you think about this? ;3 I changed the background since i didn't like the previous one >_>''






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

@Dogma  WTF, i didn't missed your post, why did you delete it? 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> It's been 6 maybe 7 days since I last requested  How's the new laptop working out?
> 
> Ahem anyway, here you go.
> 
> ...








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Yuki, can you make an avy with the Nia stock. Please give the avy borders



hope you like it ;/. I didn't really like the stock 





​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Um, just a question? If I wanted to request a set that involves nude(non-porn) stock, would, that be OK?



Sorry, i had the impression i answered you, but i guess i had a connection problem just then -____-

My answer is no, i don't accept nude stocks


----------



## Jimin (Aug 16, 2008)

^Ok, its fine. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 16, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oh damn, i forgot about the profile pic since i saved the pics and got on the other computer where my net won't work -________-. Sorry
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


 

Thanks, i love it!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Ok, its fine. Thanks anyways.


no problem 


Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks, i love it!



you're welcome


----------



## Sagara (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey Yuki , could you make this into a set? Whatever you think looks good. Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

hm... a pencil drawing . Sure, i'll try and do something on it, you'll have it maybe tomorrow of in 2 days, who knows <3


----------



## Kiba (Aug 16, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ah........ damn -___________-''. Sorry, i overlooked yours D:
> Hope you didn't want it fast D:
> 
> 
> ...



thx yuki looks great i owe you 2 rep now 

edit:heh i thought i press take off signature button


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

And a closed signature


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 16, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!  *rep*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

you're welcome cutie


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 16, 2008)

Could you make me a set from this image? 



Thanks yuki <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

lololol xD. Will do that shortly Shai xD. I laughed because just a few days ago Peter Sunny asked me to do him an ava, but i guess he won't use it ;P


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sweet, thanks Yuki


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey, I am addicted to the last TTGL set (my current set) I changed it back like 5 times lol. I think it's been 5 days since the Hitsugaya set so I'm requesting another.


Set plz.

Avy-150?150 white border

Sig-within limits white border

thx.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

haha, addicted eh? xDDDDDDD


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 16, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, addicted eh? xDDDDDDD



Yeah,


----------



## King (Aug 17, 2008)

King said:


> May I please just get an ava to go with this? 150 X 150, no border and over the faces of the girl and guy. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I thought it was cool how he snuck into the crowd to enjoy her concert.



Still requesting this.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 17, 2008)

King said:


> Still requesting this.



Yeah, sorry for the mistake . I won't skip you this time


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 17, 2008)

Emily!.. 

It's time to make a request. 

I have 3 stocks I like, you can choose which one.

As for the size/color/effect it's up to you, just remember a senior size avatar.

THANKS! 







​


----------



## Kamina (Aug 18, 2008)

Here

Please make a sig and avatar from this, thanks yuki <3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 19, 2008)

sensei



make a set out of this please how ever you want


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

King said:


> Still requesting this.



sorry i overlooked your last request 

here it is <3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Hey Yuki , could you make this into a set? Whatever you think looks good. Thanks



Here it is Byron, hope you likey . I dunno why i picked green this time xDD






​<3 xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

Vino said:


> Could you make me a set from this image?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks yuki <3



I really liked the result, hope you like it too  <3 








​
i suppose you don't mind i added those words there, i just considered they're fit xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Hey, I am addicted to the last TTGL set (my current set) I changed it back like 5 times lol. I think it's been 5 days since the Hitsugaya set so I'm requesting another.
> 
> 
> Set plz.
> ...



Hope you like it cutey 






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

Requests order list:

*- Death Note - i could've done yours today, but i didn't have the inspiration for that, since i have to create new backgrounds D:. Sowwy Travis, hope you're not in a hurry 
- Kamina
- Hibari Kyoya*


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it cutey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Thank you.pek



you're welcome cutie


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Requests order list:
> 
> *- Death Note - i could've done yours today, but i didn't have the inspiration for that, since i have to create new backgrounds D:. Sowwy Travis, hope you're not in a hurry
> - Kamina
> - Hibari Kyoya*



Yea, no problem. I'm not in a rush, but if your more comfortable with a stock just let me know, cause I've been gathering up hundreds of stocks that I've haven't used yet.  ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

I should be more comfortable with some CC stocks you'd give me  but not for your set, that is


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I should be more comfortable with some CC stocks you'd give me  but not for your set, that is



Haha, I have a few C.C stocks here, but I'm more of a kallen fan. She's amazing. 

You can choose any to use. I like them all, and you also can use any of those too if you like for yourself.  









​


----------



## Juice (Aug 19, 2008)

*Both a sig and avatar...*
*
This is for the avatar.*


*150x150
Black and white Boarder.
Be as creative as you want to*


*For the sig*



*Black and white boarder

Be as creative as you want with this also.

Oh and ofcourse resize as needed. if its too large to resize and look good tell me also if Its not okay that I have to diffrent stocks tell me also.

And take as long to do these as you wish I am in no hurry. *


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Haha, I have a few C.C stocks here, but I'm more of a kallen fan. She's amazing.
> 
> You can choose any to use. I like them all, and you also can use any of those too if you like for yourself.
> 
> ...



Thanks, i liked the one with her younger form, i just started watching it, i'm at ep 4 now, but i need pics with her for eventual matching sets xD <3
I'll let you have Kallen anyway ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

Juice said:


> *Both a sig and avatar...*
> *
> This is for the avatar.*
> 
> ...



Sure, it will be done ;D. Cute pics btw ;3


----------



## lone wolf807 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kickass border pl0x?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

lone wolf807 said:


> Kickass border pl0x?



erm, sorry, but you don't have the necessary posts to request


----------



## Kamina (Aug 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> erm, sorry, but you don't have the necessary posts to request



Me next?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Me next?


close your sig please  and this is the request list, though i'll make them all at the same time, but a bit later, i don't have my photoshop here now 



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Requests order list:
> 
> *- Death Note - i could've done yours today, but i didn't have the inspiration for that, since i have to create new backgrounds D:. Sowwy Travis, hope you're not in a hurry
> - Kamina
> ...


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks, i liked the one with her younger form, i just started watching it, i'm at ep 4 now, but i need pics with her for eventual matching sets xD <3
> I'll let you have Kallen anyway ​



Yea, I as well just started the anime too. I'm on Ep. 16 in both English & Japanese. I like both versions, but I like the English voice actors better IMO.

Yea, matching sets are fun. X3

Thanks!..  Can't wait to see my set. ​


----------



## Sagara (Aug 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is Byron, hope you likey . I dunno why i picked green this time xDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I absolutely love it Yuki 

It is possible though to give it a bit of an old or "sepia" look? Ever so grateful


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Yea, I as well just started the anime too. I'm on Ep. 16 in both English & Japanese. I like both versions, but I like the English voice actors better IMO.
> 
> Yea, matching sets are fun. X3
> 
> Thanks!..  Can't wait to see my set. ​


i can't promise it will be awesome tho, so don't get to excited 


Sagara said:


> I absolutely love it Yuki
> 
> It is possible though to give it a bit of an old or "sepia" look? Ever so grateful



lol silly D:. Just a few minutes ago someone said it would've liked the set to be bigger, why don't you guys say what you have to say from the beginning? . I don't have permanent access to photoshop now


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 20, 2008)

You wanted the original stock, right?
​


----------



## Sagara (Aug 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> i can't promise it will be awesome tho, so don't get to excited
> 
> 
> lol silly D:. Just a few minutes ago someone said it would've liked the set to be bigger, why don't you guys say what you have to say from the beginning? . I don't have permanent access to photoshop now



Don't worry about it then , I'm fine with it the way it is  I'll be sure to notify you in the beginning next time. Thanks again Emily


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 20, 2008)

Death Note said:


> You wanted the original stock, right?
> ​


Yap, thankeys 



Sagara said:


> Don't worry about it then , I'm fine with it the way it is  I'll be sure to notify you in the beginning next time. Thanks again Emily



ok then <3


----------



## Juice (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey yuki, I forgot to mention No girl colors in the avy or sig. Sorry if it is to late to request this.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 20, 2008)

what do you mean by no girl colours? To make it simpler and less colourful?


----------



## Juice (Aug 20, 2008)

No I mean avoid pink, and purple and avoid hearts, rainbows the usual girl stuff. I am realy sorry if it is to late I am slow at realizing things like this....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 20, 2008)

Juice said:


> No I mean avoid pink, and purple and avoid hearts, rainbows the usual girl stuff. I am realy sorry if it is to late I am slow at realizing things like this....



your curent ava has purple now, and purple's not girlish . Depends on what is used . and no way i would've done that for that black and white girl pic anyway, i plan on making them quite simple . 

So it's now too late, you're just in time with the suggestion.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 20, 2008)

Juice said:


> I meant purple used in a girly way...
> And I am confused so I am just going to shut up for you now. lol



. I like to confuse people when i want to make them stay silent, that is 

*makes pinky set and adds poneys too *


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 20, 2008)

Juice said:


> Just tell me to shut up next time.



OK now shut up, and let me do my job as i wish or i'll refuse your request 







Better?


----------



## Juice (Aug 20, 2008)

Not realy...  But I will leave you alone...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Emily!..
> 
> It's time to make a request.
> 
> ...




Here it is, hope you like it >_>. I kinda hate adding backgrounds but meh ​





​​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Kamina said:


> sabotenshi
> 
> Please make a sig and avatar from this, thanks yuki <3



here it is, hope you like it :3. And don't forget to credit as well :3
and close your sig 







Hope you don't mind i wrote that there >_>​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> sensei
> 
> 
> 
> make a set out of this please how ever you want



here it is :3






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Juice said:


> Not realy...  But I will leave you alone...



hope you like it >_>''








Don't forget to credit as well ​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2008)

ohh sensei thats awesome pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> ohh sensei thats awesome pek



you don't know to credit for work, or do you want me to neg you? 

seriously, you didn't see what the other people did, or at least cared to looked at the first page?


----------



## Fitrojoke (Aug 21, 2008)

Please make a sig and avatar from this, thanks yuki xD !!


----------



## Fitrojoke (Aug 21, 2008)

And also the render thanks again !! =P


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you don't know to credit for work, or do you want me to neg you?
> 
> seriously, you didn't see what the other people did, or at least cared to looked at the first page?



hold on i aint done completing my sig yet  if u looked in the spoiler bit ima in process of changing stuff!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

^ first of all, double post
second: turn off sigs
3rd thing, you have only 2 posts and just joined the forum so you don't meet the requirements for a set, sorry


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> hold on i aint done completing my sig yet  if u looked in the spoiler bit ima in process of changing stuff!



you thanked me for the set at 04:29 PM and now it's 7:10pm at me, so how long is going to take you to change a set the proper way?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah but like some where between there i was afk!!  for like 2 hours


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

ya rly, i have to believe you


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2008)

Poor guy doesn't know how to turn his sig off and his only 2 posts are in this thread 

i just looked at 1st page I dont have 300 posts


----------



## Fitrojoke (Aug 21, 2008)

What are the requirements for a set ? ò_ò


----------



## Kiba (Aug 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Poor guy doesn't know how to turn his sig off and his only 2 posts are in this thread
> 
> i just looked at 1st page I dont have 300 posts



Hibari Kyoya its cute how you put set by my sensei aww . 



Fitrojoke said:


> What are the requirements for a set ? ?_?



read the first page turn off your sig xd


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Fitrojoke said:


> What are the requirements for a set ? ?_?


you need at least 400 posts and a few months on the forum >_>
NO ONE around is making sets for someone who might post today and be gone tomorrow, we need to be sure we work for active members, so sorry >_>. Try at another shop, this isn't the only one.




Kiba said:


> Hibari Kyoya its cute how you put set by my sensei aww .
> 
> 
> 
> read the first page turn off your sig xd



He's just trying to flatter


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Hibari Kyoya its cute how you put set by my sensei aww .
> 
> 
> 
> read the first page turn off your sig xd



 



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you need at least 400 posts and a few months on the forum >_>
> NO ONE around is making sets for someone who might post today and be gone tomorrow, we need to be sure we work for active members, so sorry >_>. Try at another shop, this isn't the only one.
> 
> 
> ...



Its not that, its blatently because im cute.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Its not that, its blatently because im cute.



yeah yeah, i believe you . Now let's stop this, this isn't a place for convos 

_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Fitrojoke (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks anyway !!!


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Aug 21, 2008)

Just make a Fate Stay Night wallpaper here..but i forgot to transparent it too.Now im tired to open photoshop..

Well i need help..Please transparent the girl with the sword


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry, but i don't do transparencies anymore, i guess you should request that at another shop ;/


*EDIT: for the guys with the last requests, they are on the previous page *


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is, hope you like it >_>. I kinda hate adding backgrounds but meh ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! :3

Yea, I also hate making a background to, but I think it looks fine. 

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Thank you! :3
> 
> Yea, I also hate making a background to, but I think it looks fine.
> 
> ​



I'm glad you like it Travis . I like that pic the best xD. lol, and thanks for passing me over 700k  <33​


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Emmy can you make me a set. <3

Avy size: 150x150
Boarder: Dotted (if you can)

Sig size: whatever you see fit
Boarder: whatever you see fit



Thank you Emmy. <333333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Emmy can you make me a set. <3
> 
> Avy size: 150x150
> Boarder: Dotted (if you can)
> ...



hey punk, you don't meet the requirements, get out 

lol, jk . Sure Dani, it will be done soon xD <3
I remember I did a set for Toto from a original pic from that a long time ago xDDDD. Let's see what i'm capable of now  <3


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm glad you like it Travis . I like that pic the best xD. lol, and thanks for passing me over 700k  <33​



700k? Damn. 

I only have 22,000. Well, anyway thanks again. I'll make sure to credit. ​


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hey punk, you don't meet the requirements, get out
> 
> lol, jk . Sure Dani, it will be done soon xD <3
> I remember I did a set for Toto from a original pic from that a long time ago xDDDD. Let's see what i'm capable of now  <3



You know I had 5k in post. 

Really? Me and Totitos have alot in common.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Death Note said:


> 700k? Damn.
> 
> I only have 22,000. Well, anyway thanks again. I'll make sure to credit. ​



you're welcome Travis  xD
Don't forget to visit more often :3​


----------



## Juice (Aug 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope you like it >_>''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ofcourse I like it. 
Thank you very very much!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> You know I had 5k in post.
> 
> Really? Me and Totitos have alot in common.


yeah, you both like "manly man" who are actually unmanly and ugly and women with muscles and with no boobs D:. That manga is craap, female looks like men and men like women ​


Juice said:


> Ofcourse I like it.
> Thank you very very much!



i'm glad you do ​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you're welcome Travis  xD
> Don't forget to visit more often :3​



I'll make sure I do. pek ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Death Note said:


> I'll make sure I do. pek ​



heeeeeeeeeeey, i want CCxLulu pics too ​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> heeeeeeeeeeey, i want CCxLulu pics too ​



Mmmmmk  

Their not really easy to fine yet, but try this website. I think you've probably been there, but oh well. 

​


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, you both like "manly man" who are actually unmanly and ugly and women with muscles and with no boobs D:. That manga is craap, female looks like men and men like women ​



The art isn't the best but the storyline beats most mangas out there imo.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 22, 2008)

I figured out how to do transparencies in GIMP 

Need some extra help?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 22, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Mmmmmk
> 
> Their not really easy to fine yet, but try this website. I think you've probably been there, but oh well.
> 
> ​



Thanks a lot cutie ​




Ununhexium said:


> I figured out how to do transparencies in GIMP
> 
> Need some extra help?



amm.. sorry but no ;/. People stopped asking about transparencies so much so...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 22, 2008)

Requesting a set:



Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 22, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Requesting a set:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



you only like to give me hard sets to do, eh?  ;P

*Anyway, request list is: 

- Grimmjow 
- Shin​*


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 22, 2008)

'kay. 

If you ever need any help, you know where to find me


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 22, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you only like to give me hard sets to do, eh?  ;P
> 
> *Anyway, request list is:
> 
> ...



I'm always here to give you a challenge.  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Emmy can you make me a set. <3
> 
> Avy size: 150x150
> Boarder: Dotted (if you can)
> ...



Hope you like it this way D:. And i didn't manage to succeed on the dotted border thing D:




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> I'm always here to give you a challenge.  <3



here it is, hope you like it :3




​


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it this way D:. And i didn't manage to succeed on the dotted border thing D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simply Gorgeous Emmy.

I love it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is, hope you like it :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're as awesome as usual. pek

I'll wear it soon. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> You're as awesome as usual. pek
> 
> I'll wear it soon. <3



:3 



Chill Bro said:


> Request: avy
> Stocks: Image
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Exact copy of  this avy's border.
> ...



Sorry, but you don't meet the requitements to request a set ;__;
Try another shop >_>


----------



## Rule (Aug 24, 2008)

Request: Avatar
Size: As big and clean as you can make it
Boarder: If you think it looks good!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2008)

Rule said:


> Request: Avatar
> Size: As big and clean as you can make it
> Boarder: If you think it looks good!



huh? . You expect me to do something from that small pic? -__-

Sorry, but the request is refused, i cannot work with that stock.


----------



## Rule (Aug 24, 2008)

Is it possible?
Can you make it bigger please?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2008)

Rule said:


> Is it possible?
> Can you make it bigger please?



if you want try to another shops . I told you i can't work with it >_>. And please turn off your signatures


----------



## Rule (Aug 24, 2008)

How about this can you cut it out of the clip?
BroodWar opening.

at 55 seconds it is the same exact pic on the clip.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2008)

Rule said:


> How about this can you cut it out of the clip?
> BroodWar opening.
> 
> at 55 seconds it is the same exact pic on the clip.



I already said i can't do that either, i don't cut pics from the clip


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 25, 2008)

never mind i don't need it anymore  :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2008)

uhh, i was going to ask you for that pic anyway, let's see what i can do though


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 25, 2008)

my pic, noes, Miiiiine *clings to it* o.o


xD Thanks Emilia

oh, can i bother you for a rendered version as well if it isn't too much trouble

it isn't priority


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo Emi if you haven't already started on my request, you dont have to do it, i don't need it anymore<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yo Emi if you haven't already started on my request, you dont have to do it, i don't need it anymore<3



uh... ok then <3


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 26, 2008)

Reps anyway for my being a bugger


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 26, 2008)

Set please any way you like it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2008)

it will be done in few days :3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 28, 2008)

Can i get a sig Yuki?

And avi

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey Emily can you make this;

Have a smiliar border and some  any white text in the corner saying Villain?

sorta like this



Basically just make it look cool, please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

sure sam. Getting in the other windows and i'll do them all now.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Set please any way you like it



The way i like or not, but couldn't find a background for that, so i made it transparent. Stock isn't that good either, i lack inspiration and so on :3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Can i get a sig Yuki?
> 
> And avi
> 
> Thanks in advanced



Naruto, sorry, but i didn't have the inspiration to do this now, since it requires some more time ;/. Hope you don't mind if you'll have it later


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Hey Emily can you make this;
> 
> Have a smiliar border and some  any white text in the corner saying Villain?
> 
> ...



ugh, i didn't read well that you want white writting, sorry 

hope it's good this way ;/ <3


​


----------



## Juice (Aug 29, 2008)

_Just an avatar please. 150x150, make it how ever you wish. Thanks Yuki! _


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 30, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Naruto, sorry, but i didn't have the inspiration to do this now, since it requires some more time ;/. Hope you don't mind if you'll have it later


No rush yuki


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 30, 2008)

Whoo, been awhile since I've last been here.  Could you make a set out of this pic for me here please?



Avy(Chibi Monica):  150x150
Avy(Mecha): 170x170
Sig:  640x319

Need Chibi Monica in the middle, her upper-body and head, as an avy as well as the mecha on the left of her, the upper body and head as well.  And a signature pic of the whole thing.  Could you use the same kind of borders that you used on Sasuke's avy, those dot dot dot ones with the white border?  Exactly the same type of border as the one you recently made for him.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 30, 2008)

Juice said:


> _Just an avatar please. 150x150, make it how ever you wish. Thanks Yuki! _


I'll try and make it as soon as possible 


Naruto Uzumaki said:


> No rush yuki


Thanks a lot Naruto  <3



Stallyns808 said:


> Whoo, been awhile since I've last been here.  Could you make a set out of this pic for me here please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure thing, and hope you don't mind waiting a bit, do you? D:

and btw, let me pic the size of the sig, because from what you said there, 640 is way over limits. The limit here is 500 height and 550 width <3


----------



## Jimin (Aug 30, 2008)

Set from this. No hurry, so do it only in your spare time.

Avatar 150x150. Thats all. Woman in purple on top left only.
I haz an update

Sig is senior. Use whichever picture that would work better. Last picture is a bit messed up so I doubt you'll use it but its there just in case.

I haz an update
I haz an update
I haz an update


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 31, 2008)

Set plz Ema.

Avy- 150x150 white border

Sig- within limits and white border

Stock from Hollow'd Heart .


----------



## Dogma (Aug 31, 2008)

Yo yo, E 

KOR ain't seen too much of you lately, but I haven't been there much myself, lol.

I was looking around for some pictures and found this one, not ready to switch to the other set you made me yet until the Maru shows up again, so I'mma go with this one.



Just a senior size ava and sig with the text taken out is all, nothing complicated, just a basic border on the ava please. 

We chat later.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Sure guys, you'll have them today, i'm in a mood for photoshopping and the next days I'll be rather busy so i'll do them now


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 1, 2008)

Yuki do you think I can squeeze my request in?


*Spoiler*: __ 










Avy + sig

whatever works

Don't rush or anything, if you can't get it in, its fine


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yuki do you think I can squeeze my request in?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ah, dammit 

if you would've been a bit faster it would've been great D:
I already turned off the other computer, cuz i finished the other requests . Dunno, if you'd like to wait, good, if not... you should request it at another shop i think  Sowwy <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Can i get a sig Yuki?
> 
> And avi
> 
> Thanks in advanced



here Naruto, hope you like it 






​


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 1, 2008)

If you'll be busy over the next few days I won't bother you

 thanks anyway Yuki, Reps just cause your sexy and I can do that 

<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Juice said:


> _Just an avatar please. 150x150, make it how ever you wish. Thanks Yuki! _



here <3 :3

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> If you'll be busy over the next few days I won't bother you
> 
> thanks anyway Yuki, Reps just cause your sexy and I can do that
> 
> <3



 you silly girl xD <3
i would do it, but it would take some time, and since you're probably  about this pic, you'll want it as fast as possible xD
what happened to your photoshop though? ;/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Whoo, been awhile since I've last been here.  Could you make a set out of this pic for me here please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh man, kill me -___=
i just realised that i forgot to do that mecha ava 170x170 D:
sorry
and it wouldn't be a problem, but i don't have the photoshop here, so i had to transfer the pics to another comp to do it >_>. Sorry




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Set from this. No hurry, so do it only in your spare time.
> 
> Avatar 150x150. Thats all. Woman in purple on top left only.
> here
> ...



here xD




​
I know you prefer the chicks to be visible as much as possible, so i didn't changed too many things, just the colour tone xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Set plz Ema.
> 
> Avy- 150x150 white border
> 
> ...



hullo thar . and haha, you're the first to call me Ema on the forum xD


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Yo yo, E
> 
> KOR ain't seen too much of you lately, but I haven't been there much myself, lol.
> 
> ...



yeah yeah, i know xD. We're busy people aren't we? 


​


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 1, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hullo thar . and haha, you're the first to call me Ema on the forum xD
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Ema lol .

Rep and Cred pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Thanks Ema lol .
> 
> Rep and Cred pek



you're welcome  <3


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 1, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you're welcome  <3



<3 
oh, congrats on Divine :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> <3
> oh, congrats on Divine :3



thanks a lot ;O xD Got it like 2, 3 days ago 

But i'm not the person to announce when i hit new ranks, so xD


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 1, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> thanks a lot ;O xD Got it like 2, 3 days ago
> 
> But i'm not the person to announce when i hit new ranks, so xD



Oh ok lol  .


----------



## Juice (Sep 1, 2008)

_Thank you yuki! _


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Juice said:


> _Thank you yuki! _



you're welcome cutie


----------



## Dogma (Sep 1, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah yeah, i know xD. We're busy people aren't we?
> 
> 
> ​



Ayup, we are.

But thanks, E.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Ayup, we are.
> 
> But thanks, E.



E?


----------



## Dogma (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm using a *super cool* abbreviation of your name. 

You should be happy you got a cooler nickname.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool? 

these tutorials


----------



## Jimin (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you, Yuki. I will use it soon.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Thank you, Yuki. I will use it soon.



you're welcome :3


----------



## Harley (Sep 1, 2008)

Request: avy
Stocks: Click  
Size: 150x150  please make it fit nicely. 
Border: Exact copy of  this avy's border.

I guess some of it can be cut off like the extra grass and stuff. I don't know I just kinda want it like Amaretti's avatar.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 1, 2008)

...

I know someone who's not getting a cool nickname anymore. 

Good day Ms. Kamishiro Yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Dogma said:


> ...
> 
> I know someone who's not getting a cool nickname anymore.
> 
> Good day Ms. Kamishiro Yuki



meaaaaaaaaannnn ;_________;. no one calls me on my full nickname either


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 1, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here Naruto, hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking awesome,I will use soon,and rep now,thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Fucking awesome,I will use soon,and rep now,thank you



glad you like it sweetie


----------



## Harley (Sep 1, 2008)

Is anyone gonna do my request?


----------



## Juice (Sep 1, 2008)

_Relax. Yuki is the only one here that does them & she usually does them early in the morning. I am guessing it will be done either tomorrow morning or Wednesday morning due to her being busy tomorrow. Just be patient. _


----------



## Dogma (Sep 1, 2008)

Besides, good things come to those who wait.

KY is the best, so be patient.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 1, 2008)

Stock:
Borders: Same border from my current Avy to my new set.....
Avy: Girl
Profile Pic: Girl to Boy at opposite end of couch
Sig: all of them

Sizes: Senior for Avy and Sig, 170 x 170 for profile pic


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

Juice said:


> _Relax. Yuki is the only one here that does them & she usually does them early in the morning. I am guessing it will be done either tomorrow morning or Wednesday morning due to her being busy tomorrow. Just be patient. _





Dogma said:


> Besides, good things come to those who wait.
> 
> KY is the best, so be patient.


yeah, thanks 

someone will take care of that instead of me, since it's a simple request 



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock:
> Borders: Same border from my current Avy to my new set.....
> Avy: Girl
> Profile Pic: Girl to Boy at opposite end of couch
> ...



Girlie, i'll be leaving for a few days, so, i can ask a friend of mine to do it, but it will be simple , hope you don't mind that . I can't reach my PS now ;_________;


----------



## Garfield (Sep 2, 2008)

Chill Bro said:


> Request: avy
> Stocks: Click
> Size: 150x150  please make it fit nicely.
> Border: Exact copy of  this avy's border.
> ...




Hope yeh like it!


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Girlie, i'll be leaving for a few days, so, i can ask a friend of mine to do it, but it will be simple , hope you don't mind that . I can't reach my PS now ;_________;


 

Who'll be doing it?


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Emmy

Can I you make me a nice set. 



Rep, Credit and my love of course. <3333333

Thank you Emmy. <3333333333333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Who'll be doing it?



i don't know yet, tell me, you want effects and such for it as well?

normally considering that's a photograph, it's not recommended to add many effects on it cuz it will look crappy. On a anime/digital thing is different.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 2, 2008)

Request



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Extra: double lined borders and effects

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: any effects will do

Thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Who'll be doing it?





Grimmjow said:


> Hey Emmy
> 
> Can I you make me a nice set.
> 
> ...





Tara said:


> Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll do it for you guys 

And OMG TARA, lovely pic


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Emmy do you still don't know how to do dotted boarders?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2008)

Something like this, but with all of it in color:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock:
> Borders: Same border from my current Avy to my new set.....
> Avy: Girl
> Profile Pic: Girl to Boy at opposite end of couch
> ...





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Something like this, but with all of it in color:




ah, i didn't see that last pic, but i hope you like it this way >_>








​
I give your pics pinkish tones since i know you like pink <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Emmy
> 
> Can I you make me a nice set.
> 
> ...



Hope i did it well 









​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh, gomen, i forgot about the double lined borders D:
I'm not doing the pics on this computer, i had to transfer them on another, and i didn't read properly D:
Hope you like it this way, and i LOVED this pic *saves*, also, i prefered it rather simple  <3333










PS: even though i loved your stock, i don't want Lulu to die ​


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope i did it well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gergeous Emmy. <33333

I'll rep you soon babe.

You never do a bad set do you. <33333333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Gergeous Emmy. <33333
> 
> I'll rep you soon babe.
> 
> You ever do a bad set do you. <33333333



You're welcome Dany-bunny  <3333


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Yuki, but i wanted the borders for my set dotted like my Avatar is....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks Yuki, but i wanted the borders for my set dotted like my Avatar is....



wait a second, maybe i'll find someone on msn who's using PS and get them do that for me D:
Sorry


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, ok......thanks, i've repped you now.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

well, pick me the ava and sig you'd like for your set first

it's not necessary to do them all again


----------



## Garfield (Sep 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> wait a second, maybe i'll find someone on msn who's using PS and get them do that for me D:
> Sorry


O Rly?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

CX said:


> O Rly?



shut up  and close your sig


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2008)

Is this ok? Avy/Profile stock:  
Sig stock: 
Same dimensions as always Yuki-chan!!!!! You like Paramore?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Is this ok? Avy/Profile stock:
> Sig stock:
> Same dimensions as always Yuki-chan!!!!! You like Paramore?



wait wait wait . I told you to pick from the things i did to you on the other page 

And not really, never watched that :/


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ah, i didn't see that last pic, but i hope you like it this way >_>
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


 
These then.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 2, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> These then.



Please tell me if you want it different 



*Spoiler*: _Avatars_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

close your sig adeesh


----------



## Garfield (Sep 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> close your sig adeesh


My sig is too awesome to hide :[


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2008)

CX said:


> Please tell me if you want it different
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_


 
Thanks, but who do i credit?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 2, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks, but who do i credit?


Emmsu because she made it.
I'm still her apprentice for now.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, thanks CX!!!!


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 2, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ugh, gomen, i forgot about the double lined borders D:
> I'm not doing the pics on this computer, i had to transfer them on another, and i didn't read properly D:
> Hope you like it this way, and i LOVED this pic *saves*, also, i prefered it rather simple  <3333
> 
> ...



Me neither, but this is a cover for a SuzuLulu doushiniji 

Thank you very much!  *rep*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2008)

Tara said:


> Me neither, but this is a cover for a SuzuLulu doushiniji
> 
> Thank you very much!  *rep*



omg 

send me link on pm


----------



## Harley (Sep 2, 2008)

CX said:


> Hope yeh like it!



That is perfect probably my favorite avatar ever now. 

Thanks


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 2, 2008)

First Request

Sig&Avy. Border and my name in the sig. Anyway you want it!!!  
Please and Thank you!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 3, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> First Request
> 
> Sig&Avy. Border and my name in the sig. Anyway you want it!!!
> Please and Thank you!!!



*I'll be busy for a few days from now on, and if you request anything, hope you don't mind waiting >_>. I'll probably be back on Monday or tuesday >_>*


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't mind...take your time!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 3, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> I don't mind...take your time!!



Thanks a lot then cutie  <3


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 6, 2008)

Avatar=Senior Limit

Sig=Whatever size you choose

I cannot decide if it would look right with borders so if it isn't asking to much could you please use your judgement,i really trust your judgement.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Sensei do you think you would be able to make a good set with this stock? doesn't matter if you can't though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v349/shoko86/Naruto/4uot9it.jpg




you see I just wrote with perfect english just for you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Sensei do you think you would be able to make a good set with this stock? doesn't matter if you can't though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yeah, i sure saw that  



also, i might be able to finish all these tomorrow


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2008)

ah meh, I'm cancelling my request in Fox's shop and moving it here. Its got a better chance to be made here than it does there it seems. He got the sets done then vanished before completing mine.



> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 9, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> ah meh, I'm cancelling my request in Fox's shop and moving it here. Its got a better chance to be made here than it does there it seems. He got the sets done then vanished before completing mine.



haha, in the end i'll still be the one doing it eh? . Nice cosplay btw xD


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2008)

You cannot deny the epic 

and its okay, I trust you better than him anyway cause I know you better. at least you'll get it doen _eventually_ :3


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you mind if i help here are some examples of my work


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tell Me What You Think 











P.S. Can you make a transparent out of this????


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.shure.com/stellent/groups/public/@gms_gmi_web_us/documents/web_resource/site_img_us_pro_pg58-xlr_m.jpg


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 9, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> You cannot deny the epic
> 
> and its okay, I trust you better than him anyway cause I know you better. at least you'll get it doen _eventually_ :3


yeah, oh well xD. He was here longer than you have been, or at least i knew him for a long time xD
He just had a long break, that's all :3



4th Mizukage said:


> Do you mind if i help here are some examples of my work
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



errr... sorry, but i don't need workers at the moment. and if you did those things, you should know how to do transparencies as well. 
+ you don't have the requirements to make a request so = refused. Sorry, try at another shop


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, oh well xD. He was here longer than you have been, or at least i knew him for a long time xD
> He just had a long break, that's all :3


Ah, good point

but, in a technicality, I've been here longer than the both of you (11/05) but this is not a join date pen0r comparison, take your time on the request


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, i sure saw that
> 
> 
> 
> also, i might be able to finish all these tomorrow



Ok thanks. Im in no rush though Sensei take your time


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 9, 2008)

> errr... sorry, but i don't need workers at the moment. and if you did those things, you should know how to do transparencies as well.
> + you don't have the requirements to make a request so = refused. Sorry, try at another shop



ok thnx any wayz though & i tried transparencies are hard [4 me at least]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 9, 2008)

well, i don't really care if anyone is in a rush seriously, i'm not doing it if someone's in a hurry, i'm doing it if my time lets me ;O


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, i sure saw that
> 
> 
> 
> *also, i might be able to finish all these tomorrow*


Really?!?!?  COOL!!!  

Oh btw, I love your sig! Alto and Sheryl!! pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 10, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> First Request
> 
> Sig&Avy. Border and my name in the sig. Anyway you want it!!!
> Please and Thank you!!!



How do you like it? 


​
and thanks about the sig . I actually dislike this pairing but i loff the fanarts they have ;O


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 10, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Avatar=Senior Limit
> 
> Sig=Whatever size you choose
> 
> I cannot decide if it would look right with borders so if it isn't asking to much could you please use your judgement,i really trust your judgement.



hope you like this 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 10, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Sensei do you think you would be able to make a good set with this stock? doesn't matter if you can't though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



here :3




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 10, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> ah meh, I'm cancelling my request in Fox's shop and moving it here. Its got a better chance to be made here than it does there it seems. He got the sets done then vanished before completing mine.



Hope you like it . I don't really like photoshoping photos, but meh :3








*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 10, 2008)

Emi that is great ♥ Thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 10, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Emi that is great ♥ Thank you



you're welcome


----------



## LiveFire (Sep 10, 2008)

Emy  Glad your back 

Ahem anyway.

Stock: 

Meh just make the background prettier for me please and resize the pic. Avy 150x150 please. Thanks, rep coming pek


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How do you like it?
> 
> 
> ​
> and thanks about the sig . I actually dislike this pairing but i loff the fanarts they have ;O



I love it!!!! Thank you so much!!!  

Macross needs more fanarts...not enough I say!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 10, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Emy  Glad your back
> 
> Ahem anyway.
> 
> ...


I'm not back actually, so it will need some time till i finish that 



MasterChick said:


> I love it!!!! Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Macross needs more fanarts...not enough I say!!



<3 you're welcome


----------



## LiveFire (Sep 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm not back actually, so it will need some time till i finish that
> 
> 
> 
> <3 you're welcome



 That's fine I'm patient


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a bunch i'll sort it all out later


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 10, 2008)

you're welcome apprentice <3 :3


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2008)

Hai Yuki.

Please do what you can with this stock:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 10, 2008)

hmm.... ok Rairai, i'll see what i can do :3


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank God, my request has been pending in Tousen's shop for like a month now, and I think Nae'blis is ingoring me ;__;


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope you like this
> 
> 
> ​



 i do that is so freakin sweet.Thanks and +
rep goes to you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 11, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hai Yuki.
> 
> Please do what you can with this stock:





Raiden said:


> Thank God, my request has been pending in Tousen's shop for like a month now, and I think Nae'blis is ingoring me ;__;



wait, Tousen's shop? . You mean you want it transparent? ;O



Rock Lee said:


> i do that is so freakin sweet.Thanks and +
> rep goes to you.



I'm glad then  <3


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2008)

Nah, I was talking about some other stock .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 11, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Nah, I was talking about some other stock .



um, ok then


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 11, 2008)

Think you can do a set with this stock Emmy?



Dotted boarder for avy plz.

Avy size: 150x150

<3 ya Emmy. :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 12, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Think you can do a set with this stock Emmy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, ok, i'll try something ;3.

I think i'll do it now, i'm in a mood for photoshopping


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 12, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Emy  Glad your back
> 
> Ahem anyway.
> 
> ...



here :3




​
And btw, next time i see you wearing my sets and no credit, you'll get negged . remember that


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 12, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hai Yuki.
> 
> Please do what you can with this stock:



Hope you like this :S






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 12, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Think you can do a set with this stock Emmy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you like 




​


----------



## LiveFire (Sep 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it pek I said I forgot


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 12, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I love it pek I said I forgot



and i said make sure not to forget from now on


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 12, 2008)

Could I get a set with this stock? Any effects are fine, I trust your judgment.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's  Amazing just like you.

Thank you. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 12, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> Could I get a set with this stock? Any effects are fine, I trust your judgment.


yeah, sure, but hope you don't mind i can't do it right now 


Grimmjow said:


> It's  Amazing just like you.
> 
> Thank you. <3



you're welcome Dany


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 12, 2008)

Stock:
Sig size: 550 x 500
Avy size: 150 x 150
Could you remove the foldlines and text as well?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 12, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock:
> Sig size: 550 x 500
> Avy size: 150 x 150
> Could you remove the foldlines and text as well?



it's not possible to remove the text


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh.....ok then. Sorry!  you'll still do the request though,right?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Yuki .


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, sure, but hope you don't mind i can't do it right now
> 
> 
> you're welcome Dany



That's fine, I can wait as long as necessary.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 13, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Oh.....ok then. Sorry!  you'll still do the request though,right?


yeah sure 


Gentleman said:


> That's fine, I can wait as long as necessary.



Thanks a lot <3


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 13, 2008)

I've repped you now


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 14, 2008)

Can i get this pic sig sized

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


 and you can add any effects you feel will help it But i want the Words *The Burning Rebel * in the bottom right hand corner


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello there. Can I get an avy with this stock please? Thanks in advance. 
*
Size - *150x150
*Border -* Yes but the color doesn't matter
*Effects -* Whatever you feel is good



or this image if you prefer. whichever you feel is best or maybe both? I don't know so I'll let you decide 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Take as long as you'd like too. No rush


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hello there. Can I get an avy with this stock please? Thanks in advance.
> *
> Size - *150x150
> *Border -* Yes but the color doesn't matter
> ...



And you probably want both the characters from the pic to get in the avy, just like your current one, right? .

As for colours (in case i add a background to the 1st stock), which colours do you prefer?
I don't wanna pic some colours i like and that you might dislike


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> And you probably want both the characters from the pic to get in the avy, just like your current one, right? .
> 
> As for colours (in case i add a background to the 1st stock), which colours do you prefer?
> I don't wanna pic some colours i like and that you might dislike


Yep both characters would be great. 

Hmm let's see. For colors I'm feeling more of a blue-ish/white color or yellow-ish. To be honest I don't mind the color really lol. Surprise me if you want to but any color's fine. As long as it's not anything like green I'm good lol.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

yap, just as i like . I rarely use green anyway .

well, i suppose you'll have it soon, i have enough requests so i can start working .

Just avatars, right?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> Could I get a set with this stock? Any effects are fine, I trust your judgment.



here's your set :3

don't forget to credit as well :3






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock:
> Sig size: 550 x 500
> Avy size: 150 x 150
> Could you remove the foldlines and text as well?






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Can i get this pic sig sized
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Don't forget to credit as well 





​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hello there. Can I get an avy with this stock please? Thanks in advance.
> *
> Size - *150x150
> *Border -* Yes but the color doesn't matter
> ...



Let's see... what do you think of this? :3










this is the stock i liked better 

_________________________________________________________________

*after x hours of sleep*








Now after i see the way it ended up i like the 2nd stock better haha xD​


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you so much! I've repped you and credited already. pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> Thank you so much! I've repped you and credited already. pek



you're welcome xD

seems like you like it <3


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks yuki Reps for you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad you like it ken :3


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 15, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ​


 
Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

you're welcome cutie


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yap, just as i like . I rarely use green anyway .
> 
> well, i suppose you'll have it soon, i have enough requests so i can start working .
> 
> Just avatars, right?


Holy crap, yep. You're definately going to be making my avy/sigs from now on. That's just amazing. 

Reps and credit coming to you. I'm just having a hard time choosing which I need to use. I think I'll go with the Itachi/Sasuke avy.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

next time tell me "make me only one or 2 variants "

anyway, you can switch them so.. 
And you're welcome, be my guest 


PS: I like sasu ita better, it took a lot of time and i made like 6,7 layouts for that


----------



## Kiba (Sep 15, 2008)

Stock:
Avatar:150x150 close up to her face
colors:up to you

Signature:same stock
colors:up to you
size:up to you Vertical sig
Thanks again Yuki


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 15, 2008)

Set plox
Avy: 150x150 White border
Sig: Any size in limits white border

Add some effects plz, and can you change the bg, but I don't want it trans .

Thanks .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Stock:
> Avatar:150x150 close up to her face
> colors:up to you
> 
> ...


sure, and oh wow, you're still wearing my set 



Ryuk said:


> Set plox
> Avy: 150x150 White border
> Sig: Any size in limits white border
> 
> ...



haha, yamcha, made me think of our naruyamcha 

sure, i'll see what i can do Ryuky


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks                   <3


----------



## Kiba (Sep 15, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure, and oh wow, you're still wearing my set



well of course you sets are the best ill never take it off <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 16, 2008)

Kiba said:


> well of course you sets are the best ill never take it off <3



you're wayyy too cute 

i'll do your sets a bit later now that i got my PS back . I just have to finish a sketch for Sotw and i'm downloading something anyway, and i want to finish that first


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 16, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Stock:
> Avatar:150x150 close up to her face
> colors:up to you
> 
> ...



how's this dear? 




​
<3
The stock was rather not my typish but...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Yuki, can you make a set out of the following stock?:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 16, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Yuki, can you make a set out of the following stock?:



uuuuuuu, that's a nice pic 

and avatar with who? :3


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 16, 2008)

set please ^^




can u make the avatar from the guy on the left !!! (the blond) 

Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 16, 2008)

sure, just turn off your sig D:


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 16, 2008)

avy plz
stock. 
size. 150x150
style. surprise meh


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> uuuuuuu, that's a nice pic
> 
> and avatar with who? :3



my good man Kakashi .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> avy plz
> stock.
> size. 150x150
> style. surprise meh


oh man, that old sakura pic  



Raiden said:


> my good man Kakashi .



fine, roger that


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Set plox
> Avy: 150x150 White border
> Sig: Any size in limits white border
> 
> ...



Hope i didn't let you wait too long D:

and hopefully you'll like the result 






​
Seth Seth green powah XD. I wanted to keep the original colour of the background xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Yuki, can you make a set out of the following stock?:



How's this? :S




​


----------



## Seany (Sep 17, 2008)

Could you please make Sean the bastard a sized avy? pek

Stock:

Size 150 x 150

Text: Toon


----------



## Espada dupe (Sep 17, 2008)

My first request here 

I was hoping you could do something with this stock emily. I like the pic, just want the background prettier, and resized for sig.



125x125 avy if you can, and the above mentioned stuff. Was going to post earlier but I'm picky about stock


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank u 

Now I can stop using Hollie's set lulz


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Could you please make Sean the bastard a sized avy? pek
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Sure Seany 

you'll just have to wait a bit only, i have like 2 more requests to do till yours <33333
you'll have it soon XDDDD



Espada said:


> My first request here
> 
> I was hoping you could do something with this stock emily. I like the pic, just want the background prettier, and resized for sig.
> 
> ...



Sure, no problem, the shop isn't moving anyway, so you could post now or in a few days, it will still be the same xD. I'll see what i can do, just tell me a few colours you like xD



Raiden said:


> Thank u
> 
> Now I can stop using Hollie's set lulz



you're welcome . and lol, you first used Zaru's set, now hollie's you thief xD


----------



## Espada dupe (Sep 17, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sure Seany
> 
> you'll just have to wait a bit only, i have like 2 more requests to do till yours <33333
> you'll have it soon XDDDD
> ...



Whatever you think would look good with it I guess.  Maybe blue and yellow or something


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Espada said:


> Whatever you think would look good with it I guess.  Maybe blue and yellow or something



it's a rather complicated stock anyway, so i don't think i'll do too many things about it, but as i said, it depends on my moment of inspiration xD.

And Blue + yellow = green, and i quite dislike the colour, so i'll go with blue, that's my favourite colour, and it will work well as amplificator for the red blood 


Let's see,* the request order.*

*- Reincarnation
- ViolentlyHappy
- Mr. Toon
- Espada*

3 other request and then is your turn


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 17, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope i didn't let you wait too long D:
> 
> and hopefully you'll like the result
> 
> ...



I love it  .      thx .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

you're welcome Seth


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Juice said:


> Emily. I can't find any good stock or I would request.



request when you find a good stock then


----------



## Juice (Sep 17, 2008)

Emily can you make me a set. You can do it how ever you want too to it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Juice said:


> Emily can you make me a set. You can do it how ever you want too to it.



adding you to the list 
photos aren't my strong point but i can try and see what i can do 

Also, nice Darth Vader mask . I wanted to tell you that ages ago, but didn't have the occasion since i didn't see you at my fc 

* the request order.*

*- Reincarnation
- ViolentlyHappy
- Mr. Toon
- Espada
- Juice*


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 17, 2008)

Transparent set plz

Avy:150x150
Border:Thin black

Sig
Border;none
Size:Normal


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Transparent set plz
> 
> Avy:150x150
> Border:Thin black
> ...



sure, you'll have it done as well .

i believe by normal size you mean it must respect the size limit on NF, right?

And avatar with who, Kakashi or Naruto? ;/


* the request order.*

*- Reincarnation
- ViolentlyHappy
- Mr. Toon
- Espada
- Juice
- Vegeta*


----------



## Juice (Sep 17, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> adding you to the list
> photos aren't my strong point but i can try and see what i can do
> 
> Also, nice Darth Vader mask . I wanted to tell you that ages ago, but didn't have the occasion since i didn't see you at my fc
> ...



Thanks.  I lost it that weekend during Scouts. 

Would this stock work better for you?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Juice said:


> Thanks.  I lost it that weekend during Scouts.
> 
> Would this stock work better for you?



ugh, no xD. That lacks colours and i like colours better, thank you 

you lost it 

you air head


----------



## Juice (Sep 17, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ugh, no xD. That lacks colors and i like colors better, thank you
> 
> you lost it
> 
> you air head



Your going to try the first stock then? 

And I didn't realy lose it. I know where it is. It just will be another two weeks till I can get it. Its on our Sea Scout ship sitting in my locker.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Could you please make Sean the bastard a sized avy? pek
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



How's this Seany? 
​
*the request order.*

*- Reincarnation
- ViolentlyHappy
- Mr. Toon
- Espada
- Juice
- Vegeta*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Juice said:


> Your going to try the first stock then?
> 
> And I didn't realy lose it. I know where it is. It just will be another two weeks till I can get it. Its on our Sea Scout ship sitting in my locker.



I see then 

and yeah, i'm taking the photograph to modify xD


----------



## Seany (Sep 17, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How's this Seany?
> ​




Ohh shit, amazing! Kon is totally pimp and Sean will be totally cool wearing this! pek 
Thanks EmEm!


----------



## Juice (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay. Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Transparent set plz
> 
> Avy:150x150
> Border:Thin black
> ...



here it is.







or this (made the lines more visible)​Don't forget to credit as well :3


*the request order.*

*- Reincarnation
- ViolentlyHappy
- Espada
- Juice
- Vegeta*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Ohh shit, amazing! Kon is totally pimp and Sean will be totally cool wearing this! pek
> Thanks EmEm!


Sean's gunna be a pimp as well  <3

you're welcome hun 


Juice said:


> Okay. Thank you.



No problems silly  <3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 17, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pwnage
I am not using it just yet but i will credit
and rep is comming


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> set please ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here it is, hope you like it 







​


^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> pwnage
> I am not using it just yet but i will credit
> and rep is comming



sure, and turn off sig please :3


*Request order:*

*- Reincarnation
- ViolentlyHappy
- Espada
- Juice
*


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmmm Avy and Sig- Sky/light blue dotted border

Avy pic-

Sig pic-

Effects... hmmm, something with lines and idk... something random I guess


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Hmmm Avy and Sig- Sky/light blue dotted border
> 
> Avy pic-
> 
> ...



Yosh, adding you on the list Oscar 
*
Request order:

- ViolentlyHappy
- Espada
- Juice
- Shark Skin*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> avy plz
> stock.
> size. 150x150
> style. surprise meh



How's this? : >


​
Hope you like it 

*Request order:*

*- Espada
- Juice
- Shark Skin*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 17, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How's this? : >
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



 Awesome~
Thank you so much.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

you're welcome


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 17, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow great awesome work ^^


thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 17, 2008)

you're welcome cutie .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

Espada said:


> My first request here
> 
> I was hoping you could do something with this stock emily. I like the pic, just want the background prettier, and resized for sig.
> 
> ...



Hope you like it D;

or is it too creepy? 


​
*Request order:**

- Juice
- Shark Skin*


----------



## Espada dupe (Sep 18, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it D;
> 
> or is it too creepy?
> 
> ...



It's pretty  I need to take time and learn hoe  I tryed to rep but stupid 24h  I won't forget though


----------



## Cam (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Emily. 

Sig and avatar,nothing too flashy. 



Avatar-150x200 
Sig-any size you want.


----------



## Shiraishi (Sep 18, 2008)

Emilia, I need a new set. Can you help?







Avatar: 150x150
Sig: However you feel like

Choose whatever pics you think fit whatever. You always do a good job.

Thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

Espada said:


> It's pretty  I need to take time and learn hoe  I tryed to rep but stupid 24h  I won't forget though


It's ok  <3



Cam said:


> Hey Emily.
> 
> Sig and avatar,nothing too flashy.
> 
> ...


uuuu, nice stock 



Shiraishi said:


> Emilia, I need a new set. Can you help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow, the stocks are awesome Tyler, i think i'll have some hard time picking my fav xD. But sure, it will be done soon  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

Juice said:


> Okay. Thank you.



Hope you like it 


​I kinda grew tired of making 4,5 variants from a pic


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

*Request order list:

- Shark Skin
- Cam
- Shiraishi*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Hmmm Avy and Sig- Sky/light blue dotted border
> 
> Avy pic-
> 
> ...



Hope you like it 




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

Cam said:


> Hey Emily.
> 
> Sig and avatar,nothing too flashy.
> 
> ...



Like you said, i didn't want to "touch" it too much myself . Awesome pic 


​I only touched the colours xD


----------



## Cam (Sep 18, 2008)

That looks awesome Emily but I wanted the avatar size 150X200.  

And can I have the avatar focusing on the bottom Revy.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

Cam said:


> That looks awesome Emily but I wanted the avatar size 150X200.
> 
> And can I have the avatar focusing on the bottom Revy.



so 150x200 focusing on the bottom Revy, right?

should i rotate the image or leave it like this?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

Cam said:


> That looks awesome Emily but I wanted the avatar size 150X200.
> 
> And can I have the avatar focusing on the bottom Revy.



I made it as you wanted, but told you, the bottom Revy looks uncool ;/

oh well, take your pick <3




​
3rd option looks the best in my opinion xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> Emilia, I need a new set. Can you help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here it is Tyler :3








The stock for the sig is too awesome already, i didn't want to ruin it with useless additions xD
Hope you like twinny :3​


----------



## Cam (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Emily. 

The third is the best,I should of listened to you.


----------



## Shiraishi (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh god.

That is so epic.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

Cam said:


> Thanks Emily.
> 
> The third is the best,I should of listened to you.




you ever thought i'd be wrong? 

And your current avatar is hella stretched @__@



Shiraishi said:


> Oh god.
> 
> That is so epic.



Thanks twin twin


----------



## Cam (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol,I know. 

I was just trying something out.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

Cam said:


> Lol,I know.
> 
> I was just trying something out.



At some point you're right you know?  The face of the bottom revy resembles the most with the real Revy, but if only that leg wouldn't be on her chest, that is the thing 

Also, congrats on winning Agony i suppose?


----------



## Cam (Sep 18, 2008)

Yea,I agree. 

Correct and thanks.


----------



## Juice (Sep 18, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> ​I kinda grew tired of making 4,5 variants from a pic



Thank you so much Emily.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 18, 2008)

you're welcome


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Couldn't find any Tesla stock worth using

*Avatar*: 150x150 & 150x200

*Signature*: whatever works, dont' make it wider than 500 though if you can help it


*Spoiler*: _stock_


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 18, 2008)

Just a transperency. <3


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 19, 2008)

Can you start this on next Friday....?  You aren't mad at me for this are you?  I love you Yuki-chan


Stock:

Same sizes as always please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 19, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Can you start this on next Friday....?  You aren't mad at me for this are you?  I love you Yuki-chan
> 
> 
> Stock:
> ...



Start on this NEXT friday? 

I'm sure you did a mistake here, you mean this friday, right? 

And why should i be mad at you?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 19, 2008)

No....i mean next Friday, since i want to keep this set until then. I was afraid you'd be mad at me for requesting here too much.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 19, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> No....i mean next Friday, since i want to keep this set until then. I was afraid you'd be mad at me for requesting here too much.



ohhh, so you're actually giving me time xD. You could say it's no hurry and i would get it 

I have 2 more requests before you and i planned on doing those after i take a shower, so i might do yours as well xD. I like to know my things at the shop "done", i don't like knowing "i have to do x set", if you know what i mean .

And lol, how can i be mad? XD
I'm actually happy for your loyalty and that you like my shop


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok....whatever's fine by you....i'll rep you soon, i gotta spread it first though.


----------



## Kiba (Sep 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you're wayyy too cute


<3 <3 pek


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> how's this dear?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


its awesome yuki lol not my typish looks great to me hey yuki-chan is it okay if i post anouther request here since i have to wait 5 days for another and tomorrow will be the 5 day can post here so i don't have post it tomorrow  .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 19, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Ok....whatever's fine by you....i'll rep you soon, i gotta spread it first though.


sure that's not a hurry either xD



Kiba said:


> <3 <3 pek
> 
> its awesome yuki lol not my typish looks great to me hey yuki-chan is it okay if i post anouther request here since i have to wait 5 days for another and tomorrow will be the 5 day can post here so i don't have post it tomorrow  .



Lol sure, post it now .
I must start learning how to refuse stocks i don't like instead of trying and making a mess 

oh well, go on


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 19, 2008)

Whenever u get to it, here is my request 

Sig: Anyway you want it. Ur the master!! 
Avatar: senior Avatar of Soul(Guy sleepin on the bench. Scribbles on his face) 
Take ur time. I know how busy you are


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 19, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> *Spoiler*: _[IMG_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turn off your siggie please 


and lol silly i watch Soul Eater as well, i know who soul is 

 it will be done <3 Seems like you liked the previous set i made you <3


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 19, 2008)

*Fixed previous post*
Cool!!! You watch Soul Eater!!!  

I love the set u made me. That's why I'm back!!! 

Thank you


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 19, 2008)

I hath reppeth you my fair ladie!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 19, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> *Fixed previous post*
> Cool!!! You watch Soul Eater!!!
> 
> I love the set u made me. That's why I'm back!!!
> ...


Yes D:

Just watched last ep today, and omg, the revived kishin is so creepy . All the things he's doing with his skin and his face and his scream 

It's my pleasure, that's what i want, to make people like the work i do 



Hollow'd Heart said:


> I hath reppeth you my fair ladie!



haha <3 sure mah ladeh


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yes D:
> 
> Just watched last ep today, and omg, the revived kishin is so creepy . All the things he's doing with his skin and his face and his scream
> 
> It's my pleasure, that's what i want, to make people like the work i do



I KNOW!!!!  Creepy, Creepy...CREEPY!!!  But...he was pretty cool when he fought Shinigami-sama


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Emmy. <333333

Can you make me a bright and colourful set. <3



Avy
Size: 150x150
Boarder: Dotted or rounded ( Can't decide D: )

Hearts and Kisses.

Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 19, 2008)

oh noes 

but i made that sig once for TWF @__@

it was the one he wore for such a long time D:


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 19, 2008)

Really       Emmy?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 19, 2008)

why would i lie?


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 19, 2008)

So I can't have a set?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 19, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> When I posted before, it had said, 300 posts or more, so I guess you edited afterwards. But OK, thanks anyways.


At first when i saw you posting i was like "didn't he read the first post, it was 400 the limit", i seriously thought i had that updated but apparently i forgot.
Anyway, i decided to be more picky since i don't have all the time in the world to do sets.



Grimmjow said:


> So I can't have a set?



it shall be done


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 19, 2008)

Where's the love?

Thanks Emmy. You're the best.

Also 2,000 gets.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Emmie, I changed the stock in my request, I hope its better.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2008)

Please make a transparent set out of the following stock Yuki:



Thanks <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 20, 2008)

*Request order list:*

- Hisagi
- Tea and Cookies - transparency
- MasterChick
- Grimmjow
- Raiden - transparency
- Hollow'd Heart - till friday


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Couldn't find any Tesla stock worth using
> 
> *Avatar*: 150x150 & 150x200
> 
> ...



Avatar on who Hisa? the guy in the middle? And still one 150x150 and one 150x200, right?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

You don't have to do the 150x200 if you don't want to, no pressure

Avatar on 2D (middle guy) and then one on Murdoc (on the right)



I'll double rep you for this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> You don't have to do the 150x200 if you don't want to, no pressure
> 
> Avatar on 2D (middle guy) and then one on Murdoc (on the right)
> 
> ...



here :3













<3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 20, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Just a transperency. <3



here cutie <3

sorry i'm late with it @__@

original size


resized a bit for signature​

*Request order list:*

- MasterChick
- Grimmjow
- Raiden - transparency
- Hollow'd Heart - till friday


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks Emmie 

I've saved them all <3 I'll rep you the next chance I get.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 20, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> Whenever u get to it, here is my request
> 
> Sig: Anyway you want it. Ur the master!!
> Avatar: senior Avatar of Soul(Guy sleepin on the bench. Scribbles on his face)
> Take ur time. I know how busy you are


Hope you like it 








<3​



Hisagi said:


> Thanks Emmie
> 
> I've saved them all <3 I'll rep you the next chance I get.



you're welcome kawaii girl  <3


*Request order list:*

- Grimmjow
- Raiden - transparency
- Hollow'd Heart - till friday


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 20, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Emmy. <333333
> 
> Can you make me a bright and colourful set. <3
> 
> ...



here :3






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 20, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Please make a transparent set out of the following stock Yuki:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks <3



here Rairai  <3


​


----------



## Kiba (Sep 20, 2008)

Here you go yuki-chan you can use any stock you like 3 kallen stocks  you choose which 1 to use ^_^
Stocks1:
Stocks2:
Stock3:
Avatar:150x150 close up to face in the middle
colors:up to you

Signature:same stock you use for the one you  pick 
size:up to you
colors:up to you
thx again yuki-chan <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 20, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Here you go yuki-chan you can use any stock you like 3 kallen stocks  you choose which 1 to use ^_^
> Stocks1:
> Stocks2:
> Stock3:
> ...



ahh... since it's Kallen, don't you want this instead? ;D

I had it made and kept it on my computer for a while ;3





​


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here cutie <3
> 
> sorry i'm late with it @__@
> 
> ...




Thanks! <3 And no worries about it being late. I know you're busy.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks          Emmy.


----------



## Kiba (Sep 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ahh... since it's Kallen, don't you want this instead? ;D
> 
> I had it made and kept it on my computer for a while ;3
> 
> ...



sure ill take this 1 instead  looks pretty :WOW thx yuki-chan  i owe you like 3 reps i need to start reping people to rep you again.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you soo much!!!!   
+reps for ya!!!!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 20, 2008)

Dropping by with a set request. :3

*Avatar stock:* 
*Avatar size: *150x200
*Sig stock:* 
*Sig size:* 500 width. Height anywhere from 350 to 450 pixels.
*Specification for sig:* Mostly interested in having the guy in the bottom in the sig, include as much as the other two as you want.
*The border of both:* Perhaps dotted? Any colored boarder that isn't black.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 20, 2008)

KY 

Been busy as of late, using recylced sets because I couldn't find any good stocks to bring to ya and have you work your magic. I found one I'd like to use though.



It's a pretty big stock, hard to find such a HQ pic in a smaller format that's still big enough for a sig.

But for this, I'd like to keep the border, and the backround, excluding the black pole to the left. Senior sizes, and an Avatar of Naota in partciular.

Apart from that, I really don't know what else to ask for because I'm not sure how it'll all look. Was hoping you could work some of your magic if you see room for improvement. Otherwise, that's it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 20, 2008)

Dogma said:


> KY
> 
> Been busy as of late, using recylced sets because I couldn't find any good stocks to bring to ya and have you work your magic. I found one I'd like to use though.
> 
> ...




haha, so... mainly, you don't want it transparent? @__@

cuz i don't really get what you want . Just a normal sig and avy and to cut the black thing from the left?


----------



## Kek (Sep 20, 2008)

Resize to senior member size, and put rounded corners. Also, could you make a 150x150 and 170x170 avy f her face, rounded corners aswell. Thanks. :3


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh wow, thanks a lot Yuki.

It's so awesome .


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 21, 2008)

Border around this please


----------



## Dogma (Sep 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, so... mainly, you don't want it transparent? @__@
> 
> cuz i don't really get what you want . Just a normal sig and avy and to cut the black thing from the left?



I do, but the desire make it a cool looking sig took priority and brought me here.

I still want the white taken out of it, that's something I've liked since like page 14 (), but I'm also still trying to tackle keeping the other elements of the scene that make it awesome )like the rubble, or the guitar.)

You get what I want now, though?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Dropping by with a set request. :3
> 
> *Avatar stock:*
> *Avatar size: *150x200
> ...



Here it is :]







​


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 21, 2008)

Yuki it still won't let me rep you 

and i'm linking a link to your rep from the banner you made me as the creds :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yuki it still won't let me rep you
> 
> and i'm linking a link to your rep from the banner you made me as the creds :3



lol, it was no link + credits were better 

next time when you take off the credit things i'll neg you XD since it's not the first time you've done that


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

Dogma said:


> KY
> 
> Been busy as of late, using recylced sets because I couldn't find any good stocks to bring to ya and have you work your magic. I found one I'd like to use though.
> 
> ...



Hope this is what you wanted long post boy 

and lol, i spent on this troublesome transparency almost the same amount of time i use for a normal signature cuz i have to do it by hand 

And you better start crediting from now on, i usually neg people who won't do that 












<3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

Kek said:


> Resize to senior member size, and put rounded corners. Also, could you make a 150x150 and 170x170 avy f her face, rounded corners aswell. Thanks. :3



Hope you don't mind a changed the colours a bit :3

here it is,don't forget to credit as well ;D






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Link removed
> 
> Border around this please



here :3



and please close your previous sig <3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Ok....whatever's fine by you....i'll rep you soon, i gotta spread it first though.



here it is :3








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dogma (Sep 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope this is what you wanted long post boy
> 
> and lol, i spent on this troublesome transparency almost the same amount of time i use for a normal signature cuz i have to do it by hand
> 
> ...



Yah, really cool as usual KY. You know I'm a FLCL tard so this one really rocks. 

I might double rep you just because I've always wanted a good looking set of this.



> And you better start crediting from now on, i usually neg people who won't do that


I never really got the concept behind the credit thing, do you need a reminder that you did a good job, or do you just want more work? Or is it a territorial kind of thing on a forum about shounen manga... cuz T's shop has the same rules. 

Either way, I really *hate *words in my sig, I think they suck. So we gonna have to fight.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Yah, really cool as usual KY. You know I'm a FLCL tard so this one really rocks.
> 
> I might double rep you just because I've always wanted a good looking set of this.
> 
> ...



If we fight i'm going to win 

That's how artists get to be known on this forum . Because if you do so many sets and no one says "made by x person" no one will get to know about that person's abilities, and they will just take the sigs as "something nice made by x person".
The credit thing makes you be recognized officially among the forum's artists . Some people like, me, vervex, Curry price the credit thing more than rep, anyone can get a bunch of rep, but the title of artist is not something you can easily get XD


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is :3​
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


 
Thanks again Yuki-chan! I love it!!!!! X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks again Yuki-chan! I love it!!!!! X3



you're welcome 

I just wanted to get rid faster of all the requests XD


----------



## Kiba (Sep 21, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks again Yuki-chan! I love it!!!!! X3



hey i only call yuki yuki-chan  



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> If we fight i'm going to win
> 
> That's how artists get to be known on this forum . Because if you do so many sets and no one says "made by x person" no one will get to know about that person's abilities, and they will just take the sigs as "something nice made by x person".
> The credit thing makes you be recognized officially among the forum's artists . Some people like, me, vervex, Curry price the credit thing more than rep, anyone can get a bunch of rep, but the title of artist is not something you can easily get XD



Even if you told me not credit you i would anyway i love to credit and yes your 100% right <3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is
> It might not be as good as the things you get from vervex but i tried >___<
> *Spoiler*: __


Oh, really beautiful. I love it, I think you did an amazing job. I always do love what you do with the colors and interesting work with the brushes as well. I think I'm going to use the more color second versions, there's something powerfully attractive to me about the second sig. Thank you so much, and amazing, I'm not out of rep for the day, and so given. :3 Thanks again!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

Kiba said:


> hey i only call yuki yuki-chan
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you told me not credit you i would anyway i love to credit and yes your 100% right <3


haha, thanks for understanding there <3




Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh, really beautiful. I love it, I think you did an amazing job. I always do love what you do with the colors and interesting work with the brushes as well. I think I'm going to use the more color second versions, there's something powerfully attractive to me about the second sig. Thank you so much, and amazing, I'm not out of rep for the day, and so given. :3 Thanks again!



Thanks a lot xD. I had to admit that i've been a bit intimidated when i saw you requesting here and i concentrated on doing something good XD. I started working last night at 2,3am and i was pissed off i didn't like the result, but i managed to do it right after some hours of sleep xD. Sleep gives me inspiration . I'm happy you like it, that's all :3 <3


----------



## Kek (Sep 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you don't mind a changed the colours a bit :3
> 
> here it is,don't forget to credit as well ;D
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

You're welcome XD


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2008)

Could I have this made into a Sig Please?

Stock:



Could I have it trimmed mostly so its just the Man showing and resized??


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

sure, you'll have it a bit later


----------



## Dogma (Sep 22, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> If we fight i'm going to win
> 
> That's how artists get to be known on this forum . Because if you do so many sets and no one says "made by x person" no one will get to know about that person's abilities, and they will just take the sigs as "something nice made by x person".
> The credit thing makes you be recognized officially among the forum's artists . Some people like, me, vervex, Curry price the credit thing more than rep, anyone can get a bunch of rep, but the title of artist is not something you can easily get XD




 

I'll probably end up doing that, this one time. But if I really don't like it, then you might just see a sig worthy poem or something I wrote to make up for being really stubborn, to effectively dodge the bullet.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 22, 2008)

Dogma said:


> I'll probably end up doing that, this one time. But if I really don't like it, then you might just see a sig worthy poem or something I wrote to make up for being really stubborn, to effectively dodge the bullet.



well things could be fixed anyway, a super mod can modfuck your sig


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Kamishiro! <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 22, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> Thanks Kamishiro! <3



how do you like this? :3







<3​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2008)

Omgz I Luffs it!! Is ther any chance of it being a little smaller? XD  It still looks awesome though


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 22, 2008)

you mean the sigs or the avatar? ;D

and which sig, 1st or second? or both?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 22, 2008)

​
hope this is ok :3


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG I LOVE IT!!  Rep rep rep for youuu


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 22, 2008)

you're welcome cutie ^___^
don't forget to credit as well <3


----------



## Cam (Sep 23, 2008)

Set request.  

Avatar-150X200 

Stock: 

Sig-any size you want,nothing too big. 

Stock: 

Nothing too flashy,thanks Emily. :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 23, 2008)

but you're not allowed to wear CC sets, only i am


----------



## Cam (Sep 23, 2008)

but you're not wearing one right now and I don't keep sets for too long.


----------



## Kuran (Sep 23, 2008)

set request, senior member

but instead of the usual tsuna sawada name on the pic, this time mia


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 23, 2008)

Cam said:


> but you're not wearing one right now and I don't keep sets for too long.




ok then >_>



Tsuna Sawada said:


> set request, senior member
> 
> but instead of the usual tsuna sawada name on the pic, this time mia



what? Mia? you're requesting for her? 

Then i refuse the request till she comes and asks me herself 

and close your sig


----------



## Espada dupe (Sep 23, 2008)

I think it's been enough days 

Anyway can you add some color to this, and make an avy out of it for me. 125x125.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 23, 2008)

Cam said:


> but you're not wearing one right now and I don't keep sets for too long.



Hope you like it 




​
couldn't stop myself from doing more D:
dun forget to credit  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 23, 2008)

Espada said:


> I think it's been enough days
> 
> Anyway can you add some color to this, and make an avy out of it for me. 125x125.



here :3


​


----------



## Cam (Sep 23, 2008)

It's pretty but not really my style. D:

I just wanted something similar to what you did with the Revy stock.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 23, 2008)

to both ava and sig again? @__@

or only sig?

EDIT: next time say "just add borders" and i'll know what to do


----------



## Cam (Sep 23, 2008)

If you have time,I don't even need it today or anything. 

Don't say that,the thing you did with the Revy set was so awesome. 

I owe you big time if you put up with me. D:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 23, 2008)

​
no it's not like that ;O. But what i did with the Revy one was just a colour adjustments, and usually when someone says just add borders i automatically adjust the colours.


----------



## Cam (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh that's awesome Emily.  

All my reps belong to you. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 23, 2008)

Cam said:


> Oh that's awesome Emily.
> 
> All my reps belong to you. <3



/in before bear my children comment 
<3
you're welcome :3


----------



## Kiba (Sep 23, 2008)

well if not going take other one or use it ill take it i was going request c.c set here anyway lol but up to you yuki or he doesn't mind me using it ill rep you both just resize avatar 150x150 for me if your going let me use.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 23, 2008)

Kiba said:


> well if not going take other one or use it ill take it i was going request c.c set here anyway lol but up to you yuki or he doesn't mind me using it ill rep you both just resize avatar 150x150 for me if your going let me use.



i don't think he'll mind, i worked on that in the end xD

​


----------



## Cam (Sep 23, 2008)

Well it looks a lot like mine. 

But if Emily is cool with it I won't fight her on it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 23, 2008)

Cam said:


> Well it looks a lot like mine.
> 
> But if Emily is cool with it I won't fight her on it.



maybe he should use it after you take it down :3

it looks a lot like yours because it's the same stock silly  <3


----------



## Aina (Sep 23, 2008)

Render the background, and add a really thin black border. Re-size it to about.... 300x473. 

Avatar of Coco(the cat) with the same thin black border and iCopy written somewhere on it.

You are free to add any GFX. xD


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 23, 2008)

i gots a request 
lolz k so heres the stock for mah avy:

 so i want a round edge avy like i have now senior size and yah just try to get it without the words if that wont work then tell me so I can get a different stock for my avy thanks

heres the stock for my sig:


Wells I want the sig like size 550x400 or as big as it can be in a sig either one. Just take out the bold black border and make it round like the avy plz now that i think of it. Oh yah and if you want you can add some effects to make it look better w/e you think will make it look good 

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 23, 2008)

iCopy said:


> Render the background, and add a really thin black border. Re-size it to about.... 300x473.
> 
> Avatar of Coco(the cat) with the same thin black border and iCopy written somewhere on it.
> 
> You are free to add any GFX. xD





Toru Hidaka said:


> i gots a request
> lolz k so heres the stock for mah avy:
> 
> so i want a round edge avy like i have now senior size and yah just try to get it without the words if that wont work then tell me so I can get a different stock for my avy thanks
> ...



sure, you'll have it soon, but please close your sig >_>''


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure, you'll have it soon, but please close your sig >_>''



yah i apologize for that my laptop is a little slow so i fixed it as fast as i could


----------



## Aina (Sep 23, 2008)

Alright!  Thank you~


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _avy_ 








150x150 for avy, whatever for sig
crop out the text on the bottom though
work your magic, nothing to drastic

and this time i wont take off the credits. I don't want a neg from you >3>;


----------



## Kuran (Sep 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> what? Mia? you're requesting for her?
> 
> Then i refuse the request till she comes and asks me herself
> 
> and close your sig



just don't add a name then


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> just don't add a name then



I said it's refused


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 24, 2008)

iCopy said:


> Render the background, and add a really thin black border. Re-size it to about.... 300x473.
> 
> Avatar of Coco(the cat) with the same thin black border and iCopy written somewhere on it.
> 
> You are free to add any GFX. xD






​
I don't like adding effects on transparent things, and you didn't tell "add a background" so i'll let it simple, i don't wanna do a work that you might not like


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Toru Hidaka said:


> i gots a request
> lolz k so heres the stock for mah avy:
> 
> so i want a round edge avy like i have now senior size and yah just try to get it without the words if that wont work then tell me so I can get a different stock for my avy thanks
> ...



hope you like it :3








don't forget to credit as well :3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _avy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here, and you better do that  








​


----------



## Kuran (Sep 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I said it's refused



come on emily <3

i'll keep your pair a sekrid  (squid told me)

PLEASE


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 24, 2008)

No because i told you for so many times to turn off your sig and you're a bastard and won't do it 

and also fuck you, you have no idea who is it


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here, and you better do that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks Emmie <333 


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kamishiro Yuki again.


Evil NF 

I'll have someone else rep you in my place, and I'll rep you as soon as I can


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 24, 2008)

sure, don't worry about it <3


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 24, 2008)

I had Brigade rep you. That should suffice til (my) tomorrow, I'm sure


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 24, 2008)

told you not to worry


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 24, 2008)

but I worry anyway.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 24, 2008)

I wouldn't neg you for that .


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 24, 2008)

I know that but I like to be sure I get the reps to the person for their work


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope you like it :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks sooo much they look awesome. i wish i could use both of them!  +rep and cred

EDIT: O YAH um just one thing, can you put a thin border on the avy plz? I think it would look better with a border. Thanks very much.


----------



## Aina (Sep 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 They're awesome~ Thank you!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2008)

Toru Hidaka said:


> thanks sooo much they look awesome. i wish i could use both of them!  +rep and cred
> 
> EDIT: O YAH um just one thing, can you put a thin border on the avy plz? I think it would look better with a border. Thanks very much.



you mean like this, right? :3
​

And you're welcome guys


----------



## Kuran (Sep 25, 2008)

emily, do it as a b-day present <3

who are u to deny a twin bro his present


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> emily, do it as a b-day present <3
> 
> who are u to deny a twin bro his present



Ok, i'll do that on 27 december


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Im back Kami-San . I love your sigs so much <3

Stock:



Could you also but Reita small fonted in the bottom right hand corner please?

Rep as reward <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> Hi Im back Kami-San . I love your sigs so much <3
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



add Reita there? sure, it won't be a problem do do it, just give me some time, i'm a bit busy at the moment 

You'll have it soon tho <3


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thats no problem I can wait <3. 

Thank you for doing it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for that  <3


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2008)

No Problem .


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Yuki, can you make a transparent set out of the following stock?:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Yuki, can you make a transparent set out of the following stock?:



wow, nice stock, but pretty hard transparency ;O

but of course i can try :3


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 25, 2008)

yuki can i please get another set i need it transparent 

add any effects you want


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> Hi Im back Kami-San . I love your sigs so much <3
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



How's this? :3


​
Don't forget to credit as well  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Yuki, can you make a transparent set out of the following stock?:



Man, this was so troublesome 

My mouse says thank you now D:






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> yuki can i please get another set i need it transparent
> 
> add any effects you want




​
sorry, but i don't feel like adding something else at this hour D:
And i did it now cuz i'll be busy the next days @__@

Please turn off the sig <3


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks yuki 
id rep you but naruto fourms wont let me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Thanks yuki
> id rep you but naruto fourms wont let me



Don't worry cutie  <3


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you mean like this, right? :3
> ​
> 
> And you're welcome guys



Thanks Again!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2008)

you're welcome


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 25, 2008)

Whenever you're not busy...


Senior Avatar: Sheryl pek

I posted this one, just in case you wanted a pic of sheryl without her signature on her hair

Sig: Make it pretty  Ur the Master  

I need a Macross Set this week. Finale was today!! 
Take your time, I'm in no hurry


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 26, 2008)

uuu, nice stock 

I'll try and make sumthing nice out of that


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How's this? :3
> 
> 
> ​
> Don't forget to credit as well  <3




I love it! Its gorgeous <3 I will Rep when I can  <3


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> uuu, nice stock
> 
> I'll try and make sumthing nice out of that


THank you!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 26, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> I love it! Its gorgeous <3 I will Rep when I can  <3


sure no problem 


MasterChick said:


> THank you!!


----------



## Kuran (Sep 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ok, i'll do that on 27 december



what if u used mia x hayate as the name?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 26, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> what if u used mia x hayate as the name?



Maybe 

now let me be


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 26, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> THank you!!



Tell me if you likey <3








​


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2008)

New GAINAX image...new set 

Stock:

pink dotted border. same sizes as usual please.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 26, 2008)

Pimp me up with a new sig up 

plx


*Spoiler*: __ 









Size like the macross frontier sig above more or less plx


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 26, 2008)

Vino said:


> Pimp me up with a new sig up
> 
> plx
> 
> ...



why did you post that small sized thing as well?


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Tell me if you likey <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sooo much!!!  I love them all!!!  
I can't choose which one to use. They're all pretty  
+reps for you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 26, 2008)

you're welcome


----------



## Kuran (Sep 27, 2008)

what ya mean let you be, i need it now


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 27, 2008)

Size:150 X 150
Text: kk in the top right corner put "KWF" small and then somewere else put "CM Punk"
Stock:


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 27, 2008)

Request.

*Avatar*
Size:150x150
Extra: A black solid border and effects


Thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2008)

So you want only Avatar Tara, right?


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 27, 2008)

^Only Avatar


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2008)

hm, maybe i'll do the requests later today or tomorrow... is that Sylar btw?


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay, yeah thats Sylar pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2008)

guess i'll start working now :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> New GAINAX image...new set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> pink dotted border. same sizes as usual please.



Sorry, it's not really my fault the actual pic got affected because of the low quality 





*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sorry, it's not really my fault the actual pic got affected because of the low quality
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


 
Thanks Yuki-chan, it's so awesome...! I'll wear it now and rep you when i can!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2008)

you're welcome cutie


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Dear Emmy <333 i dont know what i would do without you  can you please do me a big favor and help me out? XD
if its possible could make a set from these pictures?

150x150 avatar stock
border dark red (if it exist)
Focus on the eyes,head and the till his arms !<333

Signature
as big you think is better XD
just cut the test i need her body mostly  and few leafs from the right 

Thanks again <3333


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Yuki, can you do you magic with the following stock?:



Make Kakashi the focus of the avy plox .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I requested before that person no?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2008)

Emmie <33333333333333333333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 29, 2008)

Vino said:


> I'm pretty sure I requested before that person no?



no you didn't. She requested first


----------



## Espada dupe (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Emily, I can finally get another one of your great set's   This stock already had a little color and effects. I just want you to add more color, and pretty it up a bit more.



I just want an avy 125x125 of Kanda's head (Black haired guy), with whatever border you like. And make the sig pic smaller. Reps coming


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 29, 2008)

Vino said:


> Pimp me up with a new sig up
> 
> plx
> 
> ...



here @__@






and you know what happens if you don't credit, right? ​


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 29, 2008)

Fuck yes, thanks 


yeah yeah I'll credit


----------



## Lupin. (Sep 29, 2008)

Avatar please: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




and



 150 by 150 and 100 by 100 please 

Sig please:


----------



## Kuran (Sep 29, 2008)

i'm jealous


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

*Request order list

- Vegeta
- Tara
- Tifa
- Raiden 
- Espada*



@ Lupin - Your request is refused because you don't have enough posts to do a request. I'm sorry


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Size:150 X 150
> Text: kk in the top right corner put "KWF" small and then somewere else put "CM Punk"
> Stock:



here it is . Don't forget to credit as well <3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request.
> 
> *Avatar*
> Size:150x150
> ...



Hope you like it 





1st is my favourite XD​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Dear Emmy <333 i dont know what i would do without you  can you please do me a big favor and help me out? XD
> if its possible could make a set from these pictures?
> 
> 150x150 avatar stock
> ...



Hope you like it . I put in spoilers your echi sig xD




*Spoiler*: __ 









And simple version in case you dun like what i did >_>



Not sure if it's your type though ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Yuki, can you do you magic with the following stock?:
> 
> 
> 
> Make Kakashi the focus of the avy plox .



hope you like 




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

Espada said:


> Hey Emily, I can finally get another one of your great set's   This stock already had a little color and effects. I just want you to add more color, and pretty it up a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want an avy 125x125 of Kanda's head (Black haired guy), with whatever border you like. And make the sig pic smaller. Reps coming



hope you like ;]




​


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2008)

Goddamn 24 hrs .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Goddamn 24 hrs .



it's ok 

it's important if you like it or not, lol xD.

I wanted to finish all the requests since tomorrow i start uni D:


----------



## Espada dupe (Sep 30, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope you like ;]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Emily  I already repped you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

you're welcome :3


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 30, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Kami pek *rep*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

Tara said:


> Thank you Kami pek *rep*



you're welcome cuteh <3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 30, 2008)

sensei work your magic again <3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 30, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is . Don't forget to credit as well <3
> 
> 
> ​



well its for my forum
not done yet but i can credit you on the webpage when its done

and waaaa
5 days till next request your work is amazing


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

haha, you silly xD. I'm sorry, but passing through quite a busy period, uni starts tomorrow so i wanted to finish all the requests so i can have some free time @__@


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

lol stoopid slips


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 30, 2008)

i dont mind if it takes a while <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

i don't mind if it takes a while either


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 30, 2008)

gd gd the 5 day rule starts from when i 1st requested right?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

something like that 

don't plan something fishy


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 30, 2008)

dont worry iv always been nice


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2008)

well not always but most of the times


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it . I put in spoilers your echi sig xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect!!! too bad the 3 last siggy pics got deleted XD thanks alot Emmy <333333333


----------



## Lupin. (Oct 1, 2008)

whats taking so long like chaimona guys


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 1, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Perfect!!! too bad the 3 last siggy pics got deleted XD thanks alot Emmy <333333333


Fuck it 

Those were different versions  

dammit 



Lupin said:


> whats taking so long like chaimona guys



*At least bother to read the previous page! And close the damn signature already. I told you the request is refused and every shop from here will refuse it since you don't have the necessary posts to make a request*


----------



## Kuran (Oct 1, 2008)

yuki, tell me why mine got ignored


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 4, 2008)

5 days gone

Set plz
Avy:
Size:150 X 150
Text: kk in the top right corner put "KWF" small and then somewere else put "Randy Orton"
Stock:
Sig
Size: 400X150
Text: Kyubi's WWE Forum
Stock:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 5 days gone
> 
> Set plz
> Avy:
> ...



You know, i don't really feel like doing things for another forum than NF, so sorry 

Maybe someone else will be willing to do it instead ;/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> dont worry iv always been nice




​
here it is :3

hope ya like it <3


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello awesome person 

could you transparentise this for me?:




thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> Hello awesome person
> 
> could you transparentise this for me?:
> 
> ...



transparentised and resized 
​


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2008)

SANKYUU . REP


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2008)

you're such a Reita tard XD <3


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2008)

I know


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Yuki, can you make a set out of the following stock:



I would ask for it to be transparent, but it seems that that would be downright impossible .

EDIT: definitely impossible .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2008)

I would call you crazy if you'd make me do that transparent @__@

and ava from what part?


UZUMAKI, turn off sig please <3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 4, 2008)

Yuki I want a set out of this!
use blue and white. lots of it 


avatar size: 150x150, one focusing on his face, and one just angled off of his face if you know what I mean

and whatever size for the sig
make it look good, but not not cluttered, and simple

Love you Emmie, will rep cred for this


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​
> here it is :3
> 
> hope ya like it <3



oooo shit that is epicc thanks a bunch again pek


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I would call you crazy if you'd make me do that transparent @__@
> 
> and ava from what part?
> 
> ...



lulz the big flower in the lower right hand corner.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hi Yuki, can you make a set out of the following stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah fuck, i made you an avatar already 




It's not my fault you're slow with the reply 


EDIT:  i had to make another one now XP​


----------



## Ari (Oct 4, 2008)

Put cool effects on them.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2008)

Ari said:


> Put cool effects on them.



1st - ava 2nd, = sig? @__@


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ah fuck, i made you an avatar already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's alright Yuki, thanks

I'll try to rep you as soon as possible :3.


----------



## Ari (Oct 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> 1st - ava 2nd, = sig? @__@



both sigs.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2008)

ok mister flower set


----------



## Aina (Oct 4, 2008)

I come back for moar. 



Transparency background and senior avi around Shodai.

Borders on both please. 

You can add anything you wish if you like experimenting. <3


----------



## S.A.S (Oct 4, 2008)

yo kamishiro.

Sig:(any size that fit)
avy:same pic 150x150
with your beutiful effects.

THANKS


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2008)

Stock: 
Size: -
Sig: Within Senior Boundries.
Avy: 150x150
Border: White, Rounded.
Text: Vae.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Slips (Oct 5, 2008)

Just a trans if its possible I have no clue if it is or not

I'm after the wings being removed as well which is why I think it may be a pain in the arse to do so 



Other than that resize for sig limits yada yada yada and rep and all the rest of the boring crap is your 

Hi Emily bye Emily


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2008)

Slips said:


> Just a trans if its possible I have no clue if it is or not
> 
> I'm after the wings being removed as well which is why I think it may be a pain in the arse to do so
> 
> ...



Nothing's a pain in the ass for me Craig 
​


----------



## Slips (Oct 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Nothing's a pain in the ass for me Craig
> ​



I thought you went to bed 

aw well tanking you Em now lets see if I can rep you , its a 50/50 chance as I seem to rep you quite often 

EDITS:///

Hah no I can I need to spread more. Time to find someone to neg

I see you lurking


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yuki I want a set out of this!
> use blue and white. lots of it
> 
> 
> ...



Hope this is ok :]






I don't consider it too complicated ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2008)

Slips said:


> I thought you went to bed
> 
> aw well tanking you Em now lets see if I can rep you , its a 50/50 chance as I seem to rep you quite often
> 
> ...



neg sum noobs and make 'em red so i can report you for rep abuse 

And i didn't go to bed bitch  If you'd pay attention to my status message on msn, it says "in bed, watching Heroes "

But my back hurts so i needed to take a break !


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2008)

Ari said:


> both sigs.



I did only one 



a normal request consists of a signature and avatar . Hope ya like it Ari :3

oh, dun forget to credit as well :]​


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope this is ok :]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Emmie thats awesome

Grazie mille  oh wait your romanian not italian


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2008)

lol, it doesn't matter, i got that anyway . Italian is similar with romanian :]


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 5, 2008)

Così potrei denominarli sexy in italiano e sapreste? 

Ignoring the fact i probably said someting wrong, Thanks for the set


----------



## Ari (Oct 5, 2008)

Whoa... Amazing...


----------



## Ari (Oct 5, 2008)

24 hour       .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Cos? potrei denominarli sexy in italiano e sapreste?
> 
> Ignoring the fact i probably said someting wrong, Thanks for the set



lol, i don't get a thing @__@



Ari said:


> Whoa... Amazing...



you serious or that was irony?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah, i think it is... if i make it transparent 
want that?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes....then you can work your magic on it.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 5, 2008)

Hihi Yuki! :3



Ummm I was wondering if I can get a set of the stock.
If you could edit out the name in the bottom left that would be cool :3
Also, If you could could you work the following text into the sig part:

"Cold Steel... A Whisper in the Night...
He'll be at Your Side, With a Smile and a Knife."

Add any other changes you want to but try to keep the set dim and grim  ^_^


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 5, 2008)

Could I get a set with this stock?

Any effects will be nice, but I'd rather it stay pretty plain. And a rounded border on the sig, I don't mind if it's heavy or how you do it though. Thanks a lot in advance, and I love your Kristen Bell avvy. pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2008)

wow, you have to wait a bit guys @__@

*Request order list*
*- iCopy
- S.A.S
- Vae
- Hollow'd Heart
- Butterfly Chouji
- Gentleman*


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

could you plz make me a georges rush st. pierre if not could you do an itachi or lee one 

thanks (if i dont have enough posts could you say plz)


----------



## Guts (Oct 6, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> could you plz make me a georges rush st. pierre if not could you do an itachi or lee one
> 
> thanks (if i dont have enough posts could you say plz)



You must have at least 500 posts to request


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> could you plz make me a georges rush st. pierre if not could you do an itachi or lee one
> 
> thanks (if i dont have enough posts could you say plz)





Guts said:


> You must have at least 500 posts to request



yeah, it's as guts says 

The posts required here are 500 but there are other shops around where you can request with 100


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey Yuki D:.

Um, I want to you to make me a set from probably one of my favorite images. Don't add any additional designs to it, it's beautiful as is. Just change the shape and make it within sig limits.

An avy too please..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah but sorry guys, been busy today when i planned on finishing all the requests -__-

I'm moving to uni, so you'll have to wait a while till you'll get your sets done.

If you wanna cancel your requests, just edit your posts and say "request cancelled"
sorry ;__;


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2008)

FUCK

lol just kidding, take your time :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2008)

lol, silly 

you almost scared me


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2008)

Luls, I've got all the time in the world


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 7, 2008)

I changed my stock Yuki, and the requirements, so you don't have to work so hard.


----------



## Aina (Oct 8, 2008)

I wasn't even here the past few days, but take your time, I'm not in a hurry. 


LOL, shop got spammed with requests.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 8, 2008)

I've repped you now Yuki!


----------



## Dogma (Oct 10, 2008)

lol, was gonna come here. But the Miss is MIA, so I'll come bug her later.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 10, 2008)

Canceled my previous request Yuki-chan! I still love you though!


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 11, 2008)

i told you i'd come back! 

the usual i guess, sig and avvie :3



make it as creative as you want :3
i know there's a long queue atm so i can wait :3
thankies.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey nerds how do i put borders onto a gif? (imageready)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Hey nerds how do i put borders onto a gif? (imageready)



Photoshop CS3 has no imageready smartass bateman


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Photoshop CS3 has no imageready smartass bateman



I did it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

you're soooooooo smart Alan


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

iCopy said:


> I come back for moar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe i'll do some experients next time 

hope you don't mind <3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> yo kamishiro.
> 
> Sig:(any size that fit)
> avy:same pic 150x150
> ...



Hope you like it :]




​
You know the rule, take it, or leave it xD. If you don't like it, say you're not taking it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

Vae said:


> Stock:
> Size: -
> Sig: Within Senior Boundries.
> Avy: 150x150
> ...



Hope you like it 

I didn't want to inflict too much damage to the pic since it looked so nice, but i couldn't stop from playing with the colours 





And dun forget to credit <3

ah, trust me, it looks way better without the white borders you were talking about @__@​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

Butterfly Chouji said:


> Hihi Yuki! :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it good this way? 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

oh man, background making @__@

Again, i won't do it now, i wanna finish the ones i have from last week
you should've let the one from last week, you know


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry! Are you mad at me.....?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm not mad :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> Could I get a set with this stock?
> 
> Any effects will be nice, but I'd rather it stay pretty plain. And a rounded border on the sig, I don't mind if it's heavy or how you do it though. Thanks a lot in advance, and I love your Kristen Bell avvy. pek



i couldn't let it simple D:
Sorry ;__;




Hope it's not that bad anyway XD​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Yuki D:.
> 
> Um, I want to you to make me a set from probably one of my favorite images. Don't add any additional designs to it, it's beautiful as is. Just change the shape and make it within sig limits.
> 
> An avy too please..








Hope i didn't do too much damage Rairai ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> i told you i'd come back!
> 
> the usual i guess, sig and avvie :3
> 
> ...



Hope you like it :]






Don't forget to credit as well :]​


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 11, 2008)

omg it's beautiful!
thank you very much :3
reps and creds zooming your way


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

you're welcome Girlie :]


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> I didn't want to inflict too much damage to the pic since it looked so nice, but i couldn't stop from playing with the colours
> 
> ...



Thanks Yuki, Its amazing


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

Vae said:


> Thanks Yuki, Its amazing



great then :>


----------



## Aina (Oct 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Maybe i'll do some experients next time
> 
> hope you don't mind <3
> 
> ...



OMG~  Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

you're welcome <3 ;D


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> i couldn't let it simple D:
> Sorry ;__;
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, and that set is simple enough for me, thanks. 
I gotta spread rep though.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

you're welcome XD

Glad i didn't have to hear some complaints, lol


----------



## Aina (Oct 11, 2008)

Your work is so awesome, it's impossible to complain about.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

sometimes i do crappy things as well 

i admit it myself :]


----------



## Aina (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, nobody is perfect. xD;

Thanks again, I love the set.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2008)

you're welcome, again 

and meh, depends on everyone's view, someone can see a piece of art nice, someone can consider it ugly


----------



## Aina (Oct 11, 2008)

Can't argue there. Since I don't really like the style of One Piece, although many people love it. D:


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 11, 2008)

Set please

avatar 150x150 
signature: whatever
stock: image

nothing drastic, nice and simple 
rep and credit as reward


----------



## Espada dupe (Oct 11, 2008)

Emily 

I was wondering if you could do a set for me 

Stock (from the manga )



I want a set of the 6 tails (Guy blowing the bubble), pretty it up, and make a avy 125x125 for me to please 

Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 12, 2008)

*Request order list*
*
- Hollow'd Heart
- Hisagi
- Espada*


----------



## S.A.S (Oct 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it :]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks yuki i ll credit you when i use it

Thanks i love it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 15, 2008)

Still not home, so i can't take any requests @__@. Sorry, but you'll have to wait more


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

I speak for all when I say, we can wait forever 


well... not physically forever... we all have to die sometime @_@


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd like an Transparent avy 150x150 ( the cat)


----------



## Kuran (Oct 15, 2008)

is my set ready? D:


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 16, 2008)

Request:



*Avatar*
Size:150x150
Extra: Any border, avatar on any of the girls, and effects

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Any border and effects

Thank you


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 17, 2008)

*AVATAR*
Size: 150x150
Extra: any border and any effect you want

*SIG*
Size: Senior Sized

Effects: any effects you want Transparent, and any border


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 18, 2008)

^ Your sig is on.



Sig:
Size: Enough for a senior member.
Borber: Any you see fit.
Go crazy with the effects.

EDIT:

I decided I might as well get an avatar too. 

The Kittan Gattai, please.
Size: 150X150 px
Border: Same border as the sig


----------



## Drama (Oct 19, 2008)

*avy:*
stock:

size:
as big as possible
border:
visible thin line. (square corners, no radius plz)
style:
surprise me. 


*sig:*
stock: 
size:
25%min - 40%max of original size
border:
same as avy.
style:
nothing.. I just want to have it resided with a border.
(If you want o style it, maybe just alter it, but no big changes)


Thanks in advance!
credit will be given..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 19, 2008)

turn off your signature please ^

And i'll start working on these today :]


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome, thank you, Yuki.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks yuki.......


----------



## Drama (Oct 20, 2008)

I turned it off sorry about that..
Thanks


----------



## Loki (Oct 21, 2008)

Huh still noffin, I'll cum later then ;p


<3


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 21, 2008)

I've repped you now Yuki!


----------



## Kuran (Oct 22, 2008)

EEEEEEMMMMMMMMMIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


you still owe me a sig, but i'll just keep that for myself for now 
make me a set of my dearest chuck 





thx <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Christ, sorry guys @__@
Unexpected things happened, dad fucked up my computer because of a virus, and i lost everything, photoshop, installed stuffs, so at the moment recovering 

Not really looking for excuses now, it's not like i would be afraid to say "i wasn't in a mood to do them ", but that's what really happened @__@.

Hope i'll be able to fix photoshop now, and start doing my work ;[
I'll be home till sunday anyway 


and again, sooooooooorrrry, i made you wait for so long ​


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 23, 2008)

it's okay we are patient


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Christ, sorry guys @__@
> 
> Unexpected things happened, dad fucked up my computer because of a virus, and i lost everything, photoshop, installed stuffs, so at the moment recovering ​
> Not really looking for excuses now, it's not like i would be afraid to say "i wasn't in a mood to do them ", but that's what really happened @__@.​
> ...


 
It's ok! Don't worry! Oh, but the stock i first posted (from imageshack) got deleted, so i had to find a new one. I can wait forever!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys .

*@Hollow'd Heart* - please delete that post then and make a new one here 

I'll still keep the order <3


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 23, 2008)

Stock:
Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: 500 x 500 
Borders: Dotted


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't make the sig that big silly ;O

since you have too many lyrics or whatever those are, your sig will be over size and the mods will spoiler it 

what if you try and make the text size 1 as well?
Small sized text looks nice btw :3


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok, i will do it now!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

it looks great btw :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

*Request Order List

1.- Hollow'd Heart
2.- Hisagi
3.- Loki 
4.- Ema Skye
5.- Kenpachi Zaraki
6.- Red Sands
7.- ~Brrpp~
8.- Kuran
*

Oh man, 8 requests .
Should start working then


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock:
> Avy: 150 x 150
> Sig: 500 x 500
> Borders: Dotted



Hope you like it :]




<3​
*Request Order List

1.- Hollow'd Heart
2.- Hisagi
3.- Loki 
4.- Ema Skye
5.- Kenpachi Zaraki
6.- Red Sands
7.- ~Brrpp~
8.- Kuran
*


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome! 

It's worth the wait to have these sets. 

We have yet to battle, Ms. yuki.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Set please
> 
> avatar 150x150
> signature: whatever
> ...



Hope ya like :]




Nothing too drastic babe :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Awesome!
> 
> It's worth the wait to have these sets.
> 
> We have yet to battle, Ms. yuki.



Excuse me? 

battle for what? 


*Request Order List

1.- Hollow'd Heart
2.- Hisagi
3.- Loki 
4.- Ema Skye
5.- Kenpachi Zaraki
6.- Red Sands
7.- ~Brrpp~
8.- Kuran
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Loki said:


> I'd like an Transparent avy 150x150 ( the cat)



Sorry you had to wait for so long ;__;


Dun forget to credit too pl0x <3​




*Request Order List

1.- Hollow'd Heart
2.- Hisagi
3.- Loki 
4.- Ema Skye
5.- Kenpachi Zaraki
6.- Red Sands
7.- ~Brrpp~
8.- Kuran
*


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it :]​
> ​
> 
> <3​
> ...


 
It's great! I'll wear it now!


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> battle for what?



In Divisions. 

It was a friendly battle so we won't be battling or anything.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope ya likes 








*Spoiler*: _2 more versions but i seriously like the 1st one xD_ 







​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> It's great! I'll wear it now!


you're welcome cutie 



Red Sands said:


> In Divisions.
> 
> It was a friendly battle so we won't be battling or anything.



we already fought? @__@

omg D:
i missed that @__@


*Request Order List

1.- Hollow'd Heart
2.- Hisagi
3.- Loki 
4.- Ema Skye
5.- Kenpachi Zaraki
6.- Red Sands
7.- ~Brrpp~
8.- Kuran
*


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol, I need to rephrase that. 

We have yet to fight and you stated that it would be a friendly match.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope ya likes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you  *rep*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope ya like :]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its perfect!  thank you Emilia <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Lol, I need to rephrase that.
> 
> We have yet to fight and you stated that it would be a friendly match.


yeah yeah, i noticed 

friendly, duuh 

i would only have a death or life battle with martryn 



Ema Skye said:


> Thank you  *rep*





Hisagi said:


> Its perfect!  thank you Emilia <3



you're welcome girls ^__^

Taking care of the other requests tomorrow :3


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 23, 2008)

Martryn. 

I would like to see you two battle. 

Ok, Yuki, there's no rush.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Martryn.
> 
> I would like to see you two battle.
> 
> Ok, Yuki, there's no rush.



We WERE about to battle, but he didn't accept since he knew he'd lose


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 23, 2008)

cause Oliver <<< Emilia


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> cause Oliver <<< Emilia



he's just funny but at the same irritating when you see him make so much fuss over rep


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 23, 2008)

and boobs, don't forget boobs.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> and boobs, don't forget boobs.



holy shit, sorry -__-''

how could i? @__@

he asked me for boobs pics over 20 times, imagine how much per total @__@


----------



## Masurao (Oct 23, 2008)

Type: Ava of K-Mos head, hair, and maybe some of her shoulders if you can
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Yes, and maybe some effects.

Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

*Request Order List

1.- Hollow'd Heart
2.- Hisagi
3.- Loki 
4.- Ema Skye
5.- Kenpachi Zaraki
6.- Red Sands
7.- ~Brrpp~
8.- Kuran
9.- Calamity*


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 24, 2008)

It's almost my turn. 



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> We WERE about to battle, but he didn't accept since he knew he'd lose





I challenged you.  I don't care if I lose.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> It's almost my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, you'll get punished if you don't wear the set >;3


----------



## Loki (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks joo <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

you're welcome little cat >;]


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 24, 2008)

Is mine done soon


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> lol, you'll get punished if you don't wear the set >;3



I'll be wearing it after Holloween.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

then i can take my time, eh?


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, I want it to be special. 

I'll probably be wearing it for a while, after Halloween.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

special? @__@

well looking at your "busy" signature stock pic, if i would add many effects, it will end up being a mess


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, I've seen what you've done with other pics, I was amazed. 

It's ok.  Whatever you think is best.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> *AVATAR*
> Size: 150x150
> Extra: any border and any effect you want
> 
> ...



Hope you likes :]

don't forget to credit 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

*Request Order List

1.- Hollow'd Heart
2.- Hisagi
3.- Loki 
4.- Ema Skye
5.- Kenpachi Zaraki
6.- Red Sands
7.- ~Brrpp~
8.- Kuran
9.- Calamity*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> ^ Your sig is on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here it it :3




I told you how things are when it comes to such a "busy" picture with no empty space ​

*Request Order List

1.- Hollow'd Heart
2.- Hisagi
3.- Loki 
4.- Ema Skye
5.- Kenpachi Zaraki
6.- Red Sands
7.- ~Brrpp~
8.- Kuran
9.- Calamity*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

~Brrpp~ said:


> *avy:*
> stock:
> 
> size:
> ...



ok, here it is :]




I resized the sig to 450 height, and added a border and small color modifications, just as you said :]

Don't forget to credit ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

Kuran said:


> EEEEEEMMMMMMMMMIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> you still owe me a sig, but i'll just keep that for myself for now
> ...



Here 
And make sure you don't forget to credit if you use it 



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Type: Ava of K-Mos head, hair, and maybe some of her shoulders if you can
> Size: 150 x 150
> Border: Yes, and maybe some effects.
> 
> Thanks


here, hope you like it 


​
And so my requests are done :]


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 25, 2008)

hai kami 
neues request!

type: avatar 
size: (one 150x150 and one 125x125)
border: aye, dotted one please
style: yanno, kami style  and do the woman's face only

type: sig
size: whatever but not too big
border: same as avvie
style: same as avvie :3



the list is going down so i thought now is the right time 
thankies :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah but i don't feel like doing anything else now


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 25, 2008)

haha i don't mind 
take two days if you want


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

what if it will take more? 

and close sig btw


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 25, 2008)

take as looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong as you want 

oh your bar turned red 
cool


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

needs to fit my bad girl sets as well 

that's a better thing . In the end, i'm the one who decides how long's gonna take it, since it depends on my free time :]

Thanks for understanding ;]


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah your set looks fabulous
oh and i also looked in your halloween giveaway sets 
they're really cool especially the...third one i think 

you're the shop owner, you do what you want 
anyway i'm too tired to change my sig anyway lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

you can pick one of those if you want 
in the end they're for giveaways 

Yeah, lately i didn't change my sets as i used to, so i pick one good pic and keep it for a longer period. Sounds more resonable


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it it :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it. 

Next i will give you  pic with empty spaces so you can have more freedom with it.


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 25, 2008)

coolie :3
haven't seen anyone using them
but i'll be sure to use...wait halloween is on 30th/31st? 
ach i'm going away that time 
oh well i'll have it for keeps 

yeah i used to keep my sigs up to like 1/2 weeks including avvie but i had this one for a while now.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> I love it.
> 
> Next i will give you  pic with empty spaces so you can have more freedom with it.



make sure the next time won't come that soon lol xD




TatsuBon said:


> coolie :3
> haven't seen anyone using them
> but i'll be sure to use...wait halloween is on 30th/31st?
> ach i'm going away that time
> ...



well they're not using them yet, probably they're waiting for halloween to get closer or something like that :]
it's on 31 after what i know 
i might be gone for halloween as well, but who knows :/
i'm not even sure if i'll make myself a halloween set or not... I don't think i had one last year either


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 25, 2008)

lol
i don't really celebrate halloween but i just like the set's you have on offer 
where're you going away to?
i'm going to wales


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

we don't celebrate halloween either in romania . I might be going to Dracula's castle to celebrate a friend's birthday and we might need costumes for that.

and meh, even though i don't have halloween it's nice to enjoy the spirit, even on a forum.


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah :3
nah most people in london ain't hot on halloween
was gonna ask, how'd you get your bar red so quickly?
the traditional method or...?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

admin doing . You can talk to them and ask to pass your current rep from positive to negative


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 25, 2008)

like taxman and that stuff?
coolie 
i might's consider it 
the admins probably love you


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> make sure the next time won't come that soon lol xD



You don't want me to request soon? 

Makes me want to request even sooner now.


----------



## Kiba (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm in a Vampire set mood today do whatever you want to it just make it look good like you always do.

Avatar:
colors:up to you


Siganture:same stock
colors:up to you

Take as long you want i don't care


----------



## Man in Black (Oct 26, 2008)

Can I get this as an avatar (put a border around it please) and a sig (resized, border)

thanks!


----------



## Masurao (Oct 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here, hope you like it
> 
> 
> ​
> And so my requests are done :]



Oops..I had no idea it was already done. Thank you so much...will rep and cred, but I don't see the scale thing to rep you.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 26, 2008)

she is sealed, you can't rep her atm.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol, sealed ms. Yuki.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

Kiba said:


> I'm in a Vampire set mood today do whatever you want to it just make it look good like you always do.
> 
> Avatar:
> colors:up to you
> ...


Lol, i just made a sig out of that pic like 2 days ago for a friend 

and no crap, bacjkground adding, eww 



Hunter x One Piece said:


> Fem-Sasuke and Male-Karin
> 
> Can I get this as an avatar (put a border around it please) and a sig (resized, border)
> 
> thanks!


I'll make yours faster since it's simple :]



Red Sands said:


> Lol, sealed ms. Yuki.



yeah, funny to laugh when you actually don't know what happened .
But i'll surely remember to neg you when i get unsealed :]


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Kami-Chan . I was wondering could I have this Transparentized please? Also Resized to fit a Normal Sig please?



Thanks Uzu-Chan <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Fem-Sasuke and Male-Karin
> 
> Can I get this as an avatar (put a border around it please) and a sig (resized, border)
> 
> thanks!







don't forget to credit ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> Hi Kami-Chan . I was wondering could I have this Transparentized please? Also Resized to fit a Normal Sig please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Uzu-Chan <3



done :]

don't forget to credit :]​


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you  

Where's Your Rep button?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

isn't that useless since i asked to get my rep negative?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2008)

True True


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, funny to laugh when you actually don't know what happened .
> But i'll surely remember to neg you when i get unsealed :]



No. 

It was a joke.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah, and maybe i should believe you


----------



## Drama (Oct 27, 2008)

im next on the list. yey


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

~Brrpp~ said:


> im next on the list. yey



next? @__@
I finished your request, check the previous pages


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ok, here it is :]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, here it is  xD


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, and maybe i should believe you



You should believe me.  I'me very truthful.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

why do you keep posting here when you don't even have an active request, eh?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

kami!
is it done yet? 
i thought i'd never ask this
if we betted on this i'd probably have lost


----------



## Drama (Oct 27, 2008)

i love it thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> kami!
> is it done yet?
> i thought i'd never ask this
> if we betted on this i'd probably have lost


you said you're in no hurry for it 




~Brrpp~ said:


> i love it thanks!



you're welcome :]

and close sig please ;D


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

that's of course a lie
do you ever hear an impatient person go "i'll wait for you" except myself?
i thought i could wait...but no...*does drama scene* god has forsaken me!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

oh lol 

it's just that i feel laaaazzzzzzzyyyy and i just started packing baggages since tomorrow i'm moving to another apartment for uni -___-

i MIGHT get it done a bit later, no promise though :x


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

sure 
i was wondering don't worry
moving?
it's a hassle! 
i moved recently.

i have to pack bags on wednesday as well


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

see? @__@

And i usually work when  i like the stock or it gives me inspiration 
sometimes i can stay on a stock for a longer time . I think i should start refusing uninteresting/uninspiring sets from now on instead of trying something for the sake of trying lol xD


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah don't worry i feel your pain 

yeah sure
if you think it's better for business


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

close sig xD

and you realise i have no gain for this, i do it because i want, like and i wanna improve my skills :]

so it's my right to refuse from time to time, but i never really did that, or rarely, when people were just bastards, or seriously didn't like the stock


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

urgh sorry
didn't come to mind

yeah decine requests if the user is being a bitch 
that's what i'd do
because i'd never serve anyone who requested you rudely

have you ever had those kinda requests?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

not really rude customers, but i asked them repeatedly to credit me, and they didn't, and that's the rule of the shop, or simply removed the credits after a few hours 

and so why would i keep working for such ungrateful persons? 

or there were some that requested a set from a pic at me, and after i finished they were like "cool, thanks rep and cred, i'll wear it, etc" and shortly after requested the same thing at another shop claiming it was for another forum.
I wouldn't mind if people would say it's not on their tastes, i cannot satisfy everyone .

But at least be sincere and grateful that i spent some time on your set. 
And oh, i'm against people who come today and request something, wear it for 1 day and then request another thing.

That's a lot of time lost and work in vain, don't you agree?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah don't worry, i credit you all the time 

that's very rude!
if it's another picture, that's fine
but the same thing?!
dude no 

yeah it's alotta time
adding the effects and stuff it takes time
i would know, colouring a small strip of a comic takes an hour 

they're kinda hypocritical saying you're really good at this kinda stuff then don't wear it with pride
what's that about?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah, many have other interests as well, but i'm glad at least i could satisfy a bunch, the greater parts of my customers.

I have people who come here very often, those are the ones that really like what i do, i suppose :]

and yeah, a bunch of time is needed, really.Sometimes i spend a few hours on a few sets :x


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

it always feels good to please someone :3
like i really LOVE the stuff you do
i even save ALL the examples you make for me and i still even have my very first one you made for me :3

how long was the longest you've ever done a set for?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

you mean how long it took since i finished a request?

i remember there was a period when i couldn't install PS3 and my computer didn't work, so people had to wait for a week+, and i've been slow with requests during uni, since i came home in weekends only.

and thank you for that :] <3


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

no, like yanno someone requests for a set, which was the most time consuming set you've ever made?
there i think i stated it a bit better

somehow my laptop won't allow me to open CS3 
it's so annoying!


----------



## Man in Black (Oct 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> don't forget to credit ​


Thanks! Just how I imagined it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> no, like yanno someone requests for a set, which was the most time consuming set you've ever made?
> there i think i stated it a bit better
> 
> somehow my laptop won't allow me to open CS3
> it's so annoying!



I think it was one of Yakushi Kabuto's @__@
i started working some at night, pretty late and i was quite tired, made like 2 different versions and ended up hating all of them, so that in the end, the next morning after some good rest to end up really happy with the result xD

lemme check and see if i still have the set 

Ah crap D:
I might have the same problem ;~;
I tried to install PS3 on my laptop and it couldn't work D: 
*this is a normal pc btw*



Hunter x One Piece said:


> Thanks! Just how I imagined it.



is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

whoa 
that's a loooooooooong time

yeah it's like i download it then it goes "license expired" and so i'm like "aww fuck" and downloaded it again and it did the same thing!
so i gave up.
in general it's just blocked for some reason


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is :]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh here it is,found it :]

above there are the original stock pics as well :]

it was pretty hard not to affect the picture and to get those feet out of the set @__@. I tried to crop, cut it out, but in the end found a fit brush and covered it nicely :]


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

it sure looks like it took alotta time 
but it looks pretty cool :3
are you happy in general of the result?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

sometimes i am, sometimes i'm not :]

I can't explain myself how I get most the things/master pieces, since i never really followed a tutorial, never had a person to teach me these things, only the border thing, i remember i asked for that in my noobish times :]

Yap, i get some things that make me be like "omg, did i really do that?  It looks wonderful" but not as praising myself but as a general result and piece of art xD


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah that happened to me
i thought i was gonna be really crappy at this digital colouring thing 
but when i finished i was like "omfgz that's amazing!"
seriously i'm still amazed i did it 

bad thing about those kinda things is that you can never do them again, only be coincidence


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

digital colouring? @__@

i coloured things a few times as well, but only with a mouse, i don't have a tablet 
mind showing me that?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah like on PS colouring in strips of comics and pages bla
i just call it "digital colouring"

okies i show you 


*Spoiler*: __ 





and the second ones basically the same thing


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> yeah like on PS colouring in strips of comics and pages bla
> i just call it "digital colouring"
> 
> okies i show you
> ...



yeah, well this is the start for colourings in the end :]

and that's a manga pannel silly <3

i think this was my first thing ever, or second anyways @__@


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

your ones really nice! 
what basic tools did you use?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

basic tools? @__@
i used various brushes to do that


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

i see 666! 
ach making questions easy is hard
wha tools did you use lol?

i was about to type lose...


----------



## Kiba (Oct 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Lol, i just made a sig out of that pic like 2 days ago for a friend
> 
> and no crap, bacjkground adding, eww




ok .make me set this one then hope you diden't do this one .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 28, 2008)

nop, i didn't do that yet


----------



## Kiba (Oct 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> nop, i didn't do that yet



.......

Edit: Cancel mine forgot about this lol


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 28, 2008)

Yuki I need an avatar of Irene from Claymore 



avatar size: 150x150


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to spam or whatever,but Hisagi's stock isn't working


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 28, 2008)

is it really not working? its seems to do that for everyone but me cause I see it fine 

its from a japanese site, maybe thats why... here is the rehosted link, I hope it works


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 29, 2008)

Request.


*Spoiler*: __ 




It was the only way to get the picture up, sorry @_@




*Avatar*
Size: 150x150 (on both of there faces)
Extra: Any effects and borders

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Any effects

Thank you. 

~Cancel


----------



## fraj (Oct 29, 2008)

hey emi how you doing girl ? just dropping by to say hi XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 30, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yuki I need an avatar of Irene from Claymore
> 
> 
> 
> avatar size: 150x150





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Sorry to spam or whatever,but Hisagi's stock isn't working


exactly, it wasn't working @__@

And holy crap, i don't even have PS3 installed, and not even a mouse at my laptop D:


frajosg said:


> hey emi how you doing girl ? just dropping by to say hi XD



hayyyyyyy 

I'm good lol XD


----------



## Masurao (Nov 2, 2008)

*request canceled*


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 4, 2008)

Can I have this transparent and resized to sig size.

oh and can you please have it by tonight?


----------



## Ironhide (Nov 7, 2008)

*canceled*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Can u resize the image to make it a little bigger
and a 150x150 avatar of Kakashi's face


----------



## Kek (Nov 7, 2008)

**canceled**


*Spoiler*: __ 



Resize to senior sig. coul I also have a dotted/dashed border (or whatever its called). 
150x150 avy of face and exposed shoulder, same border.





**canceled**


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry guys, i don't think i can take requests for a while, i don't even have internet connection yet at my new apartment, and i'm busy with uni #__#.

If i won't finish them by tomorrow, then i have to ask you to cancel your requests -__-.

Sorry, maybe another time ;/


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 8, 2008)

shall i cancel mine kami so you can settle in?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah i guess . And close your sig please


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry about that
tell us when you're ready and i'll request another time 
moving is a hassle i know, i've experienced it before


----------



## Kek (Nov 8, 2008)

You may cancel mine.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 8, 2008)

You can cancel mine too.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2008)

edit your posts, and add canceled there, so i can know which one's canceled 

Thanks a bunch, and sorry ;~;


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2008)

yay, stable internet, and i was able to install photoshop on my laptop 

All i need now is a mouse, but i think i can handle SOME requests even without it


----------



## Jimin (Nov 20, 2008)

Yuki, make me a 150x150 avatar of the Dark Lord. I shall be your apprentice in return.

source


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 20, 2008)

Yuki, for Dec. 8th, no rush.

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/7340/animepaperwallpaperstennb9.jpg




Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: 500 x 500
Border: Regular


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 21, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Yuki, make me a 150x150 avatar of the Dark Lord. I shall be your apprentice in return.
> 
> Link removed





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yuki, for Dec. 8th, no rush.
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks a bunch for the nice words guys 

i'll try to finish at least lloyd's tonight, once i come home from school :3
I need to go now D:
<33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 21, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Yuki, make me a 150x150 avatar of the Dark Lord. I shall be your apprentice in return.
> 
> Link removed



hope you like it xD

my first photoshopped thing without using a mouse 
i assumed it looks better with no border ​don't forget to credit "apprentice"-kun <3


----------



## Jimin (Nov 21, 2008)

^Thank you. Will credit and rep. What is thy bidding, my mistress? Hey, wait a min, are you sealed?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 21, 2008)

yap, sealed for repping my friends "too often" so you won't be able to do it for a while .

Glad you like it . When i saw you changed to that gif, i thought you plan on using that for longer xD


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Yuki I wanted to know if you can do my request (from the previous page) since you're doing requests again.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 21, 2008)

hm, quote your message please  

and let's see what we have :3


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 21, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> Request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here it is


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 21, 2008)

but it looks like it was worked for signature already xD

tell me at least what colours do you prefer :3


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 21, 2008)

That is how the person drawed it.

Any colors will do ?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 21, 2008)

oh i see.... and sure thing then, i'll use my favourite or the ones i consider fit . I'll do it another time, i don't do nice things at night when i'm tired T__T


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 22, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yuki, for Dec. 8th, no rush.
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I hope i did a good job with this  <3






But I just saw you're already wearing a set out of this pic made by someone else D:​


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 22, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I hope i did a good job with this  <3​
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


 
The stock had gotten changed on my current set, so i have to get it redone....wearing this in a week or so. Rep you when possible.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 22, 2008)

sure, no problem :/

But you like it?


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 22, 2008)

kami you're back! 
request 

type: sig

size: 424x261 somewhere around there anyway OR bigger than that size
border: dotted one
other: effects of such 

type: avvie
stock: same one
size: one 150x150 and another 125x125
border: same as sig
other same effects 

thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 22, 2008)

avy on the blue haired girl i suppose?


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 22, 2008)

aye 
OH YEAH! i forgot to mention that


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 22, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure, no problem :/
> 
> But you like it?


 
Yes, i love it!!! I'm wearing it, see?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 22, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> Here it is


here it is your set missy :3

hope you likes XD





Hope you won't kill me for the colours i picked >_>''​


Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yes, i love it!!! I'm wearing it, see?



I saw 

Thanks a bunch XD


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Yuki . Can you make a set out of the following stock? Make the set transparent showing all characters and Gurren's shades that display Simon's reflection? An avy showing the upper portion of Kamina's body would be awesome.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 22, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Yuki . Can you make a set out of the following stock? Make the set transparent showing all characters and Gurren's shades that display Simon's reflection? An avy showing the upper portion of Kamina's body would be awesome.



Sure Raiuuu, in a few minutes  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 22, 2008)

Done and done Rairai :3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Yuki, do you want me to pos you ?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 22, 2008)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure, if you can


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 22, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is your set missy :3
> 
> hope you likes XD
> 
> ...



I don't mind at all, this is probably one of my favorite sets, Thank you I would double rep you if I could pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> I don't mind at all, this is probably one of my favorite sets, Thank you I would double rep you if I could pek



it means a lot to me if you appreciate the work  <3


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 23, 2008)

Kami, could you make me a set out of this stock? 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> kami you're back!
> request
> 
> type: sig
> ...



hope you likes . Dun forget to credit <3




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Kami, could you make me a set out of this stock?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



sure deary . Just give me some time


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope you likes . Dun forget to credit <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you so much! 
i'm using it now 
re- wait your rep sealed 
cred for sure

aww and looky the text! 
oh


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Kami, could you make me a set out of this stock?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



here, hope you likes 
dun forget to credit <3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> thank you so much!
> i'm using it now
> re- wait your rep sealed
> cred for sure
> ...



I'm glad you like it 
about the text...  I just feel like adding random things to the sets lately xD


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here, hope you likes
> dun forget to credit <3
> 
> 
> ​



Awesome.  Thank you very much. pek


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 23, 2008)

i thought of mentioning text but then i would've sounded like a bitch so i decided not to 
but the text is a cool addition to the set


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Awesome.  Thank you very much. pek



you're welcome deary 
 xD


TatsuBon said:


> i thought of mentioning text but then i would've sounded like a bitch so i decided not to
> but the text is a cool addition to the set



I tried to make the writing smaller as part of the design, and sometimes in other sets you can barely read it xD.
Thanks for liking it :]

and never hesitate to give me some tips so i can know what you want, kay?


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 23, 2008)

sure 
don't worry, i can see the text lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2008)

that's good . The cherry on the caek XD

See ya then ~


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 23, 2008)

request plz
Sig
Size:400x141
Stock:
Text:Kyubi

Avy
Size:150x150
Stock:here


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2008)

are you ever using these sets though or you're using them on another forum? :/ 

Cuz i'm not really interested in working for another forums


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 23, 2008)

iTS FOR ANOTHER FROUM BUT WHEN ITS DONE I WAS GOING TO REQUEST THE SAME ONE WITH ^V^T^ AS THE TEXT FOR THIS FORUM


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2008)

sorry but no 

I don't do sets for another forums, so try some other shop <3


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 23, 2008)

[

transperent jazz it up with black butterflys if you would
Senior Sized set on the sig can you add these words *Taihou Jikureshi 3rd seat 3rd Division*
please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2008)

i'll do it tomorrow if you don't mind, ken :3


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay thankies


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2008)

no, i have to say thanks for the patience :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 24, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> [
> 
> transperent jazz it up with black butterflys if you would
> Senior Sized set on the sig can you add these words *Taihou Jikureshi 3rd seat 3rd Division*
> please



don't forget to credit ;]


​


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 24, 2008)

awesome kami


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 24, 2008)

you're welcome ;]


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 25, 2008)

hallo sensei u reckon you cud make a set from this?


----------



## April (Nov 25, 2008)

Request 


Type: Sig
Size: Any
Border: Dotted
Other: Any effects are fine, just make it cool. 

Type: Avy
Size: 150 x 150
border: Dotted
Other: Same as sig. 

Take your time.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 25, 2008)

How Do You Warm Up

Type: Sig
Size: Senior
Border: Yep
Other: Any effects are fine, just make it cool.

Type: Avy
Size: 150 x 150
border: Yep
Other: Same as sig.

No hurry. Feel free to do me absolutely last in your free time. I gotta say I'm surprised you managed to do all these requests without any workers. Most impressive.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 26, 2008)

sure guys, i'll take care of the requests today or so, once i get home


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> hallo sensei u reckon you cud make a set from this?






Done ;]

don't forget to credit, and thanks by the manga of the month link btw ​
The other sets will be done eventually today ;]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 27, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: Senior
> Border: Yep
> Other: Any effects are fine, just make it cool.
> ...



Ohe woman army isn't it? 

and what do you exactly want on this? Background replaced? :/
you need to give me at least this detail about it ;[


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 27, 2008)

Can I request a set too ?

*Stock*


*Sig*
_Style:_Could you try and make it sort of match his personality...In 3 words I'd say, proud, calm & confident. 
_Color:_ ^Whatever fits the style
_Text:_ You can decide on that, if you can't then you don't have to add anything...
_Size_ What ever looks nice.

If that makes absolutely no sense, then ignore it and do what ever you think looks nice 

*Ava*

_Style:_Same as the sig? Unless you have a better idea...
_Size:_ 150 x 150

That's it I guess, take all the time you need, absolutely no rush. =]

*edit*

lol, not much of a request is it? Just a picture and "make it look nice " if you need me to be more specific tell me k. =]


----------



## Jimin (Nov 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ohe woman army isn't it?
> 
> and what do you exactly want on this? Background replaced? :/
> you need to give me at least this detail about it ;[



Um, I want them to match with some good effects. Thats all really.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 27, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> Can I request a set too ?
> 
> *Stock*
> 
> ...



Of course you can request too silly <3. Welcome to the shop since it's the first time you request i guess .

No, indications are good, i like when people tell me the colours or size they want, because those are the main reason why they can complain ("too complicated, i don't like x colour, i didn't want it small but bigger.") so those are things it's better to state from the start if you don't know my works and style ;]. Also, if you want it simpler, or more complicated, that's something good to know as well.

Of course i don't want too many details like use x effect there and x colour there, that's boring and annoying ;]. I'll try to take care of it once i finish the other requests, kay? if you have something else to add then feel free to do it 

*goes to prepare fruit salad *


King Lloyd said:


> Um, I want them to match with some good effects. Thats all really.



So i imagine you also want it full sized body, eh? ;D


----------



## Jimin (Nov 27, 2008)

^Um, sure why not? If you think thats best.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 28, 2008)

hope you guys don't consider it a problem if i take my time on these, right? ;~;

you even said take your time, right? 
I'm going home today, and i'll have the honour to TOUCH a real mouse and work properly 

i wanna do my best that way XD


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *hope you guys don't consider it a problem if i take my time on these, right? ;~;
> *
> you even said take your time, right?
> I'm going home today, and i'll have the honour to TOUCH a real mouse and work properly
> ...



I'm already grateful you're doing it for me, who am I to set deadlines? 

Like I said earlier, you don't have to rush at all. Don't worry about me waiting, just do what ever you want to do and show it to me once _you_ are happy with it and think it's done. (Even if that means I'll have to wait till next year )

So yeah, take all the time you need.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 28, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> I'm already grateful you're doing it for me, who am I to set deadlines?
> 
> Like I said earlier, you don't have to rush at all. Don't worry about me waiting, just do what ever you want to do and show it to me once _you_ are happy with it and think it's done. (Even if that means I'll have to wait till next year )
> 
> So yeah, take all the time you need.



Thanks a bunch 
I can do normal thingies on the laptop, but it's rather difficult without a mouse and my hands hurt after some time D:

So i'll do it at home on the computer, and of course, buy a mouse as soon as possible .

I'll also try not to disappoint you 

EDIT: Also, thank you for picking my shop 
<3


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope you guys don't consider it a problem if i take my time on these, right? ;~;
> 
> you even said take your time, right?
> I'm going home today, and i'll have the honour to TOUCH a real mouse and work properly
> ...



Yea no problem! Take your time, I'm not in a hurry. XD


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks a bunch
> I can do normal thingies on the laptop, but it's rather difficult without a mouse *and my hands hurt after some time* D:



We don't want that now do we? =]



> So i'll do it at home on the computer, and of course, buy a mouse as soon as possible .



What ever you're most comfortable with is fine with me. 



> I'll also try not to disappoint you



I'm sure you won't. 



> EDIT: Also, thank you for picking my shop
> <3



Nah, thank _you_!

And I removed my sig from my previous posts, I forgot to turn it off when I posted. >.<


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2008)

Set plox.


----------



## Sagara (Nov 29, 2008)

Gots a request for you Emily <3 

Avatar(Just his face please )

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/url]



Sig:
*Spoiler*: __ 









Could you add something artistic into the mix if ya don't mind?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 29, 2008)

latina-chan said:


> Request
> 
> 
> Type: Sig
> ...



I started working on yours 

I'm trying to respect the order 

After this comes, *king Lloyd, Nihonjin, Raiden and Sagara :3
*


----------



## sworder (Nov 29, 2008)

Lots of work Emi, hope you dont mind if I request something 

Just an avy with some cool effects, thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 29, 2008)

latina-chan said:


> Request
> 
> 
> Type: Sig
> ...



I hope you like it :/ Because the picture's bad quality i had to use light colours instead of darker ones, or else the bad quality would've been more visible. I hope the colours are on your taste as well. :]


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 29, 2008)

*Request order list:

1. King Lloyd
2. Nihonjin
3. Raiden
4. Sagara
5. Sworder*


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry for giving you more work, but I've always wanted to request here. 

A set please.


I wish I could find a stock with colour, but that's all I could find.

Signature
Size: whatever
border: whatever
Anything other effects.

Avatar
Size: 150x150
border: dotted
Same as the sig

You can take all the time you want, no rush.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 29, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> Sorry for giving you more work, but I've always wanted to request here.
> 
> A set please.
> 
> ...



Everything's fine as long as you can be patient actually xD. I appreciate that :3
do you have any colour preference in case i'll add something, or you want me to keep the sepia tone?

*Request order list:

1. King Lloyd
2. Nihonjin
3. Raiden
4. Sagara
5. Sworder
6. ZigZag*


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 29, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Everything's fine as long as you can be patient actually xD. I appreciate that :3
> do you have any colour preference in case i'll add something, or you want me to keep the sepia tone?



Colour preferences..colour preferences, well here I'm to lazy to explain so I'll show you another stock for an example of what her colours are.



Uhh, does that help? :S


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 29, 2008)

ah, it's the coloured version 

you like for example blue? or... that pink from the picture you just posted ?


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 29, 2008)

Ehh, whatever works.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 29, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​





You have some colour options. I'm talking about colours only, not effects. So, which one do you prefer, 1, 2 or 3? 
You can have it simpler if you also want :]


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 29, 2008)

Uhh, okay. 

Number one looks good.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 29, 2008)

so you like blueish colours 

just as planned . Those are my favs as well


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, they sorta called out to me.


----------



## April (Nov 29, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I hope you like it :/ Because the picture's bad quality i had to use light colours instead of darker ones, or else the bad quality would've been more visible. I hope the colours are on your taste as well. :]
> 
> 
> ​



Wow! It looks awesome, thanks! 

Can't rep you, so I'll just credit. :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 30, 2008)

latina-chan said:


> Wow! It looks awesome, thanks!
> 
> Can't rep you, so I'll just credit. :]



you're welcome . See you again at the shop 

*Request order list:

1. King Lloyd
2. Nihonjin
3. Raiden
4. Sagara
5. Sworder
6. ZigZag*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 30, 2008)

*King Lloyd*
I made them on the laptop, and i have to say they look a bit different here, but meh 

hope you like it xD






Hope you don't mind the words :/. Lately i feel like adding things to sets xD​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 30, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock:
> Avy: 150 x 150
> Profile Pic: 170 x 170
> Sig: 500 x 500
> ...



I can't promise anything . If i have time.


*Request order list:

King Lloyd
Nihonjin
Raiden
Sagara
Sworder
ZigZag
Hollow'd Heart*


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome set is awesome. Will use like, tomorrow.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Nov 30, 2008)

*the stock *: 
*the dimension of the avy/sig* : 
avy : 125 x 125
sig : you can decide it yourself just make sure it's not past the reg. member limits (i'm not senior yet  )
*the colour you want for the border* : *black*
*If you want or not borders* : Want <3 (double borders, 1x1 each. borders on both the sig and avy )

P.S. Add text plox <3
Please put : Mikoto (anywhere in the pic XD) 
And please erase the background and choose it to be anything you like ~ I just don't want plain and solid colours (it hurts my eyes)

Yuki, I understand how busy you are (that's because you're too famous!) and I don't really care if this can take forever .. but please if you finish this please PM it to me because maybe by the time you have done it I might be off already and when I come back I don't wanna dig through 6 pages just in order to find it ... thanks a lot for your time <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 30, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Awesome set is awesome. Will use like, tomorrow.


Sure, no problem 




Mikoto Uchiha said:


> *the stock *:
> *the dimension of the avy/sig* :
> avy : 125 x 125
> sig : you can decide it yourself just make sure it's not past the reg. member limits (i'm not senior yet  )
> ...



hm, ok . I'll send you a visitor's message with the link to the post where i posted your set.
Thanks for understanding how busy i am as well D:

<3





*Request order list:

Nihonjin
Raiden
Sagara
Sworder
ZigZag
Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha*


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 30, 2008)

Size: Senior size sig
Border: Black, double bordered


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 30, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> Size: Senior size sig
> Border: Black, double bordered



Hope you don't mind waiting a bit, the list is quite big you know 

*Request order list:

Nihonjin
Raiden
Sagara
Sworder
ZigZag
Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita*


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 2, 2008)

Avy:125x125
Sig- smaller then the normal members size limit please 
Border:black
I like the color blue, so if you could add blue effects that would be awesome


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 2, 2008)

Yuki, i had to delete my previous request cause the stock image wouldn't work, so here's a different stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i37.tinypic.com/30lnq05.jpg




Avy: 150 x 150
Profile Pic: 170 x 170
Sig: 500 x 500 
Bordersotted or regular
  Are we ok Yuki-chan?


----------



## Serp (Dec 3, 2008)

Ms Yuki can I request a sig and avatar from you, please. 

_*the stock:   
the dimension of the avy/sig: length 440 and the width in proportion.
the colour you want for the border: rounded black 
Text: Serp
note: Could you also mess with the colours/hue abit, maybe make it more vivid, with greens and purples. 

And a 150x150 avatar.

Thank you. <3


*_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 3, 2008)

*Request order list:

Nihonjin
Raiden
Sagara
Sworder
ZigZag
Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp*

oho, i got quite a bunch of requests to finish, that means i'll start with them tonight since i just got some free time :3

Thanks Everyone for being patient!!!


----------



## Garfield (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Emms, can I get a set made from this like in a couple hours?





I swear I'll rep you somehow if you do.
Maybe I'll come rep you IL 



I'll delete this post once you see it since it's spam lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 3, 2008)

Adee said:


> Hey Emms, can I get a set made from this like in a couple hours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in a couple of hours? @__@

did you even observe how many requests i have above?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 3, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> Can I request a set too ?
> 
> *Stock*
> 
> ...



Well what do you think of this? XD I spent some time on it, and my cousin kept laughing at me saying "Jesus, how can you be so patient to work on that for so long?!" haha






Hope you like :3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 3, 2008)

*Request order list:


Raiden
Sagara
Sworder
ZigZag
Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch*


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 3, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well what do you think of this? XD I spent some time on it, and my cousin kept laughing at me saying "Jesus, how can you be so patient to work on that for so long?!" haha
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hmmm, I don't like it...
I was _thinking_ it'd be awesome in a different color and a bit smaller...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*I thought wrong!*
It's _perfect_, *I'm absolutely in love with it!*  <33

Thank you Emily!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 4, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> Hmmm, I don't like it...
> I was _thinking_ it'd be awesome in a different color and a bit smaller...
> 
> 
> ...



you didn't trick me 

I read your pm before this so the message didn't scare me 
Tricky beast, you <3 

here's the things u requested, and sorry again lol. In my opinion, with that written there, looks better, but let it be as you wish 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 4, 2008)

*Request order list:

Raiden
Sagara
Sworder
ZigZag
Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch*

lol, still 10 requests, eh . I wonder when will i be able to finish all these


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you didn't trick me
> 
> I read your pm before this so the message didn't scare me
> Tricky beast, you <3 ​



:sweat



> here's the things u requested, and sorry again lol. In my opinion, with that written there, looks better, but let it be as you wish ​



With looks better, so I'll take that one..

Thanks again Emi!


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 4, 2008)

hi darlin'
this can be done on january
i know how busy you are
just need a fresh set to start the year

anyway:
type: sig

size: 200X444 or bigger
border: aye, dotted one
text: Tokyo 
effects: something swift, swirly and faded blue

type: avvie
size: 150x150 and 125x125
stock: same
border: dotted
effects: same 

take your time 
and thanks

i know it's quite pixelish


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 4, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> :sweat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Told ya so . I am nevah wrongin'  xD




TatsuBon said:


> hi darlin'
> this can be done on january
> i know how busy you are
> just need a fresh set to start the year
> ...



thanks for giving me time at least lol 

*Request order list:

Raiden
Sagara
Sworder
ZigZag
Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January*

I'll have at least Raiden done by tonight :]


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 4, 2008)

it's all i could do for my favourite set maker 
i'm particularily excited about that this one so don't fail me now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 4, 2008)

did i fail you till now?


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 4, 2008)

no way! 
this next set is gonna be like uber special and i got my loves on it and stuff 
do your best 
i felt like a soldier that's why i said it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 4, 2008)

haha, i'll make it special since you like the guy so much


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 4, 2008)

that'd be great 
i'd even put a love heart next to the set credits if you do


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 4, 2008)

haha, i'll be happy with your appreciation only, thanks


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 4, 2008)

no problem


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 4, 2008)

o__O
why are you changing your avatar so often?


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 4, 2008)

i can't think of what to use! 
it was between...3 or 4 avatars that i wanted to use and i wanted to see which looks better so i chose this one


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 4, 2008)

show me !

i wanna see them all too, so i can say which one i like the most xD


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 4, 2008)

these ones i done:


*Spoiler*: __ 










i didn't particularily make this but i did the cropping, dotted border shit





and the sig to go with it:






i guess that's more than 4 
but these are the ones i've been trying to find which one to use 

edit: mind you, i do enhancements and shizz but i've got a simple mind and don't like using thousands of brushes or textures and such small images


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 4, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> these ones i done:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i say these 







this is the order i like them in as well :3


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 5, 2008)

haha cool 
yeah i love the first one too <3


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you know when you will be unsealed so that i may rep you?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Do you know when you will be unsealed so that i may rep you?



no idea, but don't worry about that, you'll have the occasion to do it after this, i'm not going anywhere


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Set plox.



hope you like it 


​

*Request order list:

Sagara
Sworder
ZigZag
Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Gots a request for you Emily <3
> 
> Avatar(Just his face please )
> 
> ...



sure :3

how do you like this? 




​
*Request order list:

Sworder
ZigZag
Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January*

haha, yay under 10 requests now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> Lots of work Emi, hope you dont mind if I request something
> 
> Just an avy with some cool effects, thank you.



I hope you still wanted this :/



;D dun forget to credit ​

*Request order list:

ZigZag
Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January*

yay, 8 now XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> Sorry for giving you more work, but I've always wanted to request here.
> 
> A set please.
> 
> ...



Your set is done :3
Hope you'll be happy with the result 






Don't forget to credit ​

*Request order list:

Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January*

7 only XD


----------



## sworder (Dec 6, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I hope you still wanted this :/
> 
> 
> 
> ;D dun forget to credit ​



Amazing like always Emi, thank you!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> Amazing like always Emi, thank you!



you're welcome cutie


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope you like it
> 
> 
> ​



It's perfect, thanks


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 6, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Your set is done :3
> Hope you'll be happy with the result
> 
> 
> ...



It's even better then I'd hoped. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2008)

Raiden said:


> It's perfect, thanks





ZigZag said:


> It's even better then I'd hoped.
> Thank you very much.



hehe, you're welcome guys


----------



## YukiKaze (Dec 6, 2008)

Could you render these Clan-symbol and then make them into one gif animation (all symbols together) 
The right order is in the Spoiler



*Spoiler*: __ 













The Text "Soul Reaver" needs also to be rendered


Clan-symbol 1 ---> Clan-symbol 2 ---> Clan-symbol 3,4,5,6  and THAN something like a "flash" or "thunder should appear and right after that the "Soul Reaver" Logo should "finish" the animation. (After like 5 Secs the animation should start all over again)



All this in a Avatar-seize (if its to big for an avatar make a sig of it)

If you have any questions just ask me and you can have as much time as you want


----------



## Serp (Dec 6, 2008)

Im so close on the list  just in time for my modship , I thought I would treat myself to one of your sigs, I have always loved your work.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Dec 6, 2008)

Oohh... so close! Just one more then it's my turn!! After 1 week of waiting it's worth it, Yuki's sets are _always_ worth it . <333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 7, 2008)

YukiKaze said:


> Could you render these Clan-symbol and then make them into one gif animation (all symbols together)
> The right order is in the Spoiler
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, i told you in the profile why i can't take your request :<



Serp said:


> Im so close on the list  just in time for my modship , I thought I would treat myself to one of your sigs, I have always loved your work.



haha, thanks a bunch <3 . And stop flattering me please XD
Congrats again on the modship, and i'll try and treat you nicely as well 



Mikoto Uchiha said:


> Oohh... so close! Just one more then it's my turn!! After 1 week of waiting it's worth it, Yuki's sets are _always_ worth it . <333



XD I'll make sure to leave you a profile message when your set is done, so don't worry about it


----------



## Gary (Dec 8, 2008)

Set, please. 
Avatar size :150 x150
sig size: whatever looks best. 
black border, please. 
Did I do it right?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2008)

Gary said:


> Set, please.
> Avatar size :150 x150
> sig size: whatever looks best.
> black border, please.
> Did I do it right?



why hello Gary . Nice avatar btw  

btw, hope you don't mind waiting for a bit, i'm kinda busy at the moment, but i'll add you to the list, and send you a message when the set is done, ok? ;__;

*Request order list:

Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January
Gary*


----------



## Mia (Dec 9, 2008)

shoooot Yuki so busy 


anywho i want avy like this one --> 

but i need 150x150 and 150x220 please 


here's the pic 

and the tattoo 

if possible with the same color/tones whatever its called


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2008)

Mia said:


> shoooot Yuki so busy
> 
> 
> anywho i want avy like this one -->
> ...



Ah sure Madame Mia, of course i get what you say .

Again, hope you don't mind waiting a few days ;~;


----------



## Mia (Dec 9, 2008)

sankyuu. i'll wait of course 






edit: oh shi-            ....  the sig


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2008)

*Request order list:

Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January
Gary
Mia*

Also, turn off sig girly


----------



## Hellion (Dec 9, 2008)

the dimension of the avy/sig:  Senior member size with the focus on the kiss
the colour you want for the border:  Up to the artist
If you want or not borders: Up to artist


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2008)

it's ok, take your time


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> the dimension of the avy/sig:  Senior member size with the focus on the kiss
> the colour you want for the border:  Up to the artist
> If you want or not borders: Up to artist



ok, but hope you don't mind it will take a few days :<





Gary said:


> it's ok, take your time


 
thanks a bunch 


*Request order list:

Hollow'd Heart
Mikoto Uchiha
Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January
Gary
Mia
Kaze*


----------



## Hellion (Dec 9, 2008)

No Problem I have to rock my holiday set for awhile anyway


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> No Problem I have to rock my holiday set for awhile anyway



thanks then .

I'll take care of some of the requests at least, today and this weekend


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yuki, i had to delete my previous request cause the stock image wouldn't work, so here's a different stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Hope you like it :]




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> *the stock *:
> *the dimension of the avy/sig* :
> avy : 125 x 125
> sig : you can decide it yourself just make sure it's not past the reg. member limits (i'm not senior yet  )
> ...



Hope you like this :]




don't forget to credit ​

*Request order list:

Chaosakita
~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January
Gary
Mia
Kaze*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> Size: Senior size sig
> Border: Black, double bordered



Hope you like this. Don't forget to credit 
​

*Request order list:

~Yoruichi~
Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January
Gary
Mia
Kaze*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Emi, lets have matching avys again pek

Your choice as to what it'll be <3

Btw, that Cable Deadpool sig, very bad ass.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> Avy:125x125
> Sig- smaller then the normal members size limit please
> Border:black
> I like the color blue, so if you could add blue effects that would be awesome



here Maggy, hope you like it :3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Emi, lets have matching avys again pek
> 
> Your choice as to what it'll be <3
> 
> Btw, that Cable Deadpool sig, very bad ass.



oh lolz, wtf 


Sylar and Elle 



*Request order list:

Serp
Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January
Gary
Mia
Kaze*

hell yeah, 6 more requests left


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 11, 2008)

emypek

uite ca nu am mai venit de mult de aici

vrea si eu un set de la poza asta...nu conteaza cum e...sa arate bine

si avatar cu fata lui Tom


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oh lolz, wtf
> 
> 
> Sylar and Elle


Maybe a couple of weeks ago. Now it'd just be ironic 


Yariko said:


> emypek
> 
> uite ca nu am mai venit de mult de aici
> 
> ...


IF I SEE THAT FUCKING CAT ONE MORE TIME


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Serp said:


> Ms Yuki can I request a sig and avatar from you, please.
> 
> _*the stock:
> the dimension of the avy/sig: length 440 and the width in proportion.
> ...



How's this? 






Personally I like the borderless avatar and the smaller signature, but it's your option Mr ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Yariko said:


> emypek
> 
> uite ca nu am mai venit de mult de aici
> 
> ...







Sunuvmann said:


> Maybe a couple of weeks ago. Now it'd just be ironic
> 
> IF I SEE THAT FUCKING CAT ONE MORE TIME



Peter Get the fuck out and turn off your stupid signature 



*Request order list:

Adeeshu ~original set making~ bitch
TatsuBon ~till January
Gary
Mia
Kaze
Yariko*


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 11, 2008)

^daca e ceva in neregula pot sa renunt la set


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Adee said:


> Hey Emms, can I get a set made from this like in a couple hours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here betch 


sorry about the avy, but i didn't feel like adding something else on it 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Yariko said:


> ^daca e ceva in neregula pot sa renunt la set



Nu e, nu-ti face griji 

*Request order list:

TatsuBon ~till January
Gary
Mia
Kaze
Yariko*


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 11, 2008)

oh ok atunci

mersi


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great thanks, I do like the smaller sig too as well, but I love me a bordered Avy,  would it bee to much to ask for another Avatar, one 150 x 200 if its too much trouble never mind, and thank you again.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Serp said:


> Great thanks, I do like the smaller sig too as well, but I love me a bordered Avy,  would it bee to much to ask for another Avatar, one 150 x 200 if its too much trouble never mind, and thank you again.



It would've been a trouble if i closed my photoshop, but it's not closed yet 

here 



is it good this way mister? ​


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes Miss Yuki


----------



## Garfield (Dec 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here betch
> 
> 
> sorry about the avy, but i didn't feel like adding something else on it
> ...


Thanks 

classical Lamb ftw!
Would it be a bother if I asked for the original pic?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2008)

^ yes it would, since i delete them already :/


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it :]​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 
Thanks, it's awesome, i'll wear it now.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 11, 2008)

Request.



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Extra: any borders or effects

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: any borders or effects

Thank you. pek


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 11, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like this. Don't forget to credit
> ​



Thanks for the sig! It looks really great and shiny.


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 11, 2008)

hey yuki ^^

can i get a set please ???

*Avatar Size:* 150 x 150
*Sig Size:* 260 x 400
*Stock:*

oh and it would be nice if you could get rid of that white boarder at the top 

thanks !!!


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Dec 12, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like this :]​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 

thanks KY <3333


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Dec 12, 2008)

hi can i get this transparent 



i only want crona and ragnorak (the girl and the thing getting out of her back ) . 

thanks in advance .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 12, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> Request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Reincarnation said:


> hey yuki ^^
> 
> can i get a set please ???
> 
> ...





Tenjin said:


> hi can i get this transparent
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Request order list:

TatsuBon ~till January
Gary
Mia
Kaze
Yariko
Ema Skye
Reincarnation
Tenjin
*


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 12, 2008)

Banner
Size:800x200
Stock-
Text-Anime United
One PeIce
Coulors-match theese-this thread


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 12, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Banner
> Size:800x200
> Stock-
> Text-Anime United
> ...



sorry but i have way too many requests and i already told you i'm not taking requests for another forums!


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey KY, do you still remember the request I made? Can you change the avy's file type from .bitmap to .jpg/.png? File type is not supported, it says when I tried to use it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> Hey KY, do you still remember the request I made? Can you change the avy's file type from .bitmap to .jpg/.png? File type is not supported, it says when I tried to use it



Stop calling me KY please, call my just Yuki or Kami or whatever . And sure, just a second, i didn't notice it was bitmap @__@


PS Close your signature in the previous post.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

weird, it was png btw, not bitmap 

anyway, png:


and jpeg:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> hi darlin'
> this can be done on january
> i know how busy you are
> just need a fresh set to start the year
> ...



Finished it now, even though you said January XD. Hope you don't mind 






​


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Finished it now, even though you said January XD. Hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i was fortunate to wake up wasn't i?
it's fabulous emi (can i call you that now? because i like calling people by their real name or nickname) 
seems like i won't change my name now 
thanks once again, i'll wear it on the 1st of january


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

First of January, eh? . I'm so pleased to know someone's willing to wear my sets in the New Year already . Makes me really happy, seriously XD.

I appreciate sincerity though, so if there's something you dislike about it, I don't mind telling me XD. It's just a way of getting better for me <3

yahooo 

EDIT: changing your name to what btw?


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> First of January, eh? . I'm so pleased to know someone's willing to wear my sets in the New Year already . Makes me really happy, seriously XD.
> 
> I appreciate sincerity though, so if there's something you dislike about it, I don't mind telling me XD. It's just a way of getting better for me <3
> 
> ...



yeah i shall stick to my promise to start a fresh year with your sets 
haha i'm happy i made you happy; it's an honor
no i love it 
it's really fabulous, it's exactly what i had in mind 
i was gonna change my name to RosenRot but i guess people know me as TatsuBon better anyway, so i'll shrug the thought just for them


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

*Request order list:

Gary
Mia
Kaze
Yariko
Ema Skye
Reincarnation
Tenjin
*

Hm, let's see, Gary's next


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> yeah i shall stick to my promise to start a fresh year with your sets
> haha i'm happy i made you happy; it's an honor
> no i love it
> it's really fabulous, it's exactly what i had in mind
> i was gonna change my name to RosenRot but i guess people know me as TatsuBon better anyway, so i'll shrug the thought just for them



haha, once again, thanks .

why don't you pick just a simpler name, I mean RosenRot is similar to TatsuBon at some point. I say better think more about your username, and then pick one 

Think wise, ok? :3


----------



## Gary (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, I'd like more effects please. And I'd rather not have my name on it.
 thanks for asking me beforehand btw


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, once again, thanks .
> 
> why don't you pick just a simpler name, I mean RosenRot is similar to TatsuBon at some point. I say better think more about your username, and then pick one
> 
> Think wise, ok? :3



that's what i did lol 
i had like a list full of names which tickled me but then i crossed off each time but now i ain't bothered because i know people like J_E_S and Sketchy will go "zomg! " lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

Gary said:


> Ok, I'd like more effects please. And I'd rather not have my name on it.
> thanks for asking me beforehand btw



Close your signature airhead please XD <3

And thanks for telling me :3

I didn't want to have any surprise like "Hey, I didn't want that anymore ;/" 



TatsuBon said:


> that's what i did lol
> i had like a list full of names which tickled me but then i crossed off each time but now i ain't bothered because i know people like J_E_S and Sketchy will go "zomg! " lol



Well that's the best thing you could do, keep your username for a while longer sweetie 

Now let's go back to work, i still have  a bunch of requests to finish :<


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

Gary said:


> idk how to turn it off when editing post :/



forget about it, it ended up on the other page  

EDIT: Lol, i might do your set a bit later, just got a phone call that parents and aunt is visiting so i need to clean around  >_>

Sorreh D:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

Gary said:


> Set, please.
> Avatar size :150 x150
> sig size: whatever looks best.
> black border, please.
> Did I do it right?



I don't know how much i managed to do it your type, but meh :3

Hope it's ok 


​
*Request order list:

Mia
Kaze
Yariko
Ema Skye
Reincarnation
Tenjin
*

One called Gary is down


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

Mia said:


> shoooot Yuki so busy
> 
> 
> anywho i want avy like this one -->
> ...



How do you like this Mia Mia? 




You know, when you rotate a picture you get some empty space you need to fill, so i filled it that way, hope you don't mind it 
<3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

*Request order list:

Kaze
Yariko
Ema Skye
Reincarnation
Tenjin
*


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Dec 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> weird, it was png btw, not bitmap
> 
> anyway, png:
> 
> ...


 
I picked PNG for the lulz. 
Well thanks anyway Emy <3 ^^

I USE IT NOW><

o yea : post no. 640


----------



## Mia (Dec 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How do you like this Mia Mia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






brb, fappin


----------



## Gary (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks they all look great.*reminds him self to credit you *


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2008)

Mia said:


> brb, fappin




Mia, wtf 



Gary said:


> Thanks they all look great.*reminds him self to credit you *



you're welcome Gary


----------



## makotokazuki (Dec 14, 2008)

avi request

Image:


Size: 150x150

eaither of youcan do it and i know your work is awsome so please and domo arigoto


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 15, 2008)

makotokazuki said:


> avi request
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but there's a limit of 500 posts, you need to have those to be able to do a request -__-.

sorry


----------



## Dogma (Dec 15, 2008)

Since when did you go red?


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 15, 2008)

Transperant set senior sized please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 15, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Since when did you go red?


since i'm so hot baby  <3



Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Transperant set senior sized please



i can't see the pic :/


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 15, 2008)

fixed now yeeah


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 15, 2008)

turn off sig too :[


----------



## Dogma (Dec 15, 2008)

lol                               .

I had a Shikamaru request, but I'm still trippin over the fact that you switched. You, Gecka, awhole bunch of people started doing it like a week after I did. Whole thing crazy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Course this is still an awesome picture so I was hoping to get one of your old sets again, seeing as it's been awhile. One sig with and one without the clouds. Obviously can't rep you, and you can't rep me but your still my go to girl when it comes to the trans stuff.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 15, 2008)

First time request, I think. 

I'd like a 150 x 150 transparency of the face, sans the orange around it. Also, could you make an average sized sig of him holding the world and make it look good without the hunter x hunter words. If that's too much, then you can leave the Hunter x Hunter words with the transparency. I would much appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 16, 2008)

Dogma said:


> lol                               .
> 
> I had a Shikamaru request, but I'm still trippin over the fact that you switched. You, Gecka, awhole bunch of people started doing it like a week after I did. Whole thing crazy.
> 
> ...



I'm happy you didn't change me sweetheart 

And it can't be, i'm red way before you silly boy XD
It will be done <3



Proxy said:


> First time request, I think.
> 
> I'd like a 150 x 150 transparency of the face, sans the orange around it. Also, could you make an average sized sig of him holding the world and make it look good without the hunter x hunter words. If that's too much, then you can leave the Hunter x Hunter words with the transparency. I would much appreciate it. Thanks.


Let me see what i can do, kay? 

*Request order list:

Kaze
Yariko
Ema Skye
Reincarnation
Tenjin
Kenpachi Zaraki
Dogma
Proxy
*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> since i'm so hot baby  <3


Together we're Christmas themed 

/r/ing matching holiday avys. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 16, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Together we're Christmas themed
> 
> /r/ing matching holiday avys. <3



fucker, you post here cuz you wanna get 10k posts :<

you got it before me 

and no matching


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, 2 away isn't it.

Well duh, I should get it before you. I mean I was here a few years before you 

yes matching


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 16, 2008)

Kaze said:


> the dimension of the avy/sig:  Senior member size with the focus on the kiss
> the colour you want for the border:  Up to the artist
> If you want or not borders: Up to artist



Hope you like these :3








Don't forget to credit btw :3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 16, 2008)

*Request order list:

Yariko
Ema Skye
Reincarnation
Tenjin
Kenpachi Zaraki
Dogma
Proxy
*


----------



## Hellion (Dec 16, 2008)

Who loves their new set... Kaze loves his new set


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Who loves their new set... Kaze loves his new set



Then Yuki is happy for that, yays  XD

also

*Request order list:

Ema Skye
Reincarnation
Tenjin
Kenpachi Zaraki
Dogma
Proxy*

Ema Skye next


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 17, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> Request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you like it? 


​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd like a sig and avatar set of this. Non senior size avatar. I'd like a border, and as for the type of border, surprise me if you'd like. And for the sig size, you choose. 

As for the avatar, I'd like it to focus on Akuma's head. And I'd like some effects for both. You can surprise me there.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 17, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> I'd like a sig and avatar set of this. Non senior size avatar. I'd like a border, and as for the type of border, surprise me if you'd like. And for the sig size, you choose.
> 
> As for the avatar, I'd like it to focus on Akuma's head. And I'd like some effects for both. You can surprise me there.



uuuu... me likes the stock even if it's not clear or glossy . 

Hope you don't mind waiting a bit though, i have a few more sets to do ;~;

But i'll add you to the list and send you a profile visitor's message when it's done, ok? 

*Request order list:*

*Reincarnation
Tenjin
Kenpachi Zaraki
Dogma
Proxy
Genibus Nitito Canus*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, I don't mind. Take your time. And I like it too. Gotta love Akuma.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 17, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Oh, I don't mind. Take your time. And I like it too. Gotta love Akuma.



he's a bit too ugly for my type, but the pic's fine i guess


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 17, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Do you like it?
> 
> 
> ​



I like it 

Thank you  *rep*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 17, 2008)

you be welcome sweetie :3 <3


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 17, 2008)

lol thanks i would just like something you would normaly do and if you can you can add some text Raikage would be nice...and thanks ^^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> hey yuki ^^
> 
> can i get a set please ???
> 
> ...





Reincarnation said:


> lol thanks i would just like something you would normaly do and if you can you can add some text Raikage would be nice...and thanks ^^



How do you like this? 




Don't forget to credit btw <3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

*Request order list:*

*
Tenjin
Kenpachi Zaraki
Dogma
Proxy
Genibus Nitito Canus*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

Tenjin said:


> hi can i get this transparent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok :3


With border:




Don't forget to credit ​
*Request order list:*

*

Kenpachi Zaraki
Dogma
Proxy
Genibus Nitito Canus*


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Dec 18, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ok :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thx  i love it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Transperant set senior sized please



finished your set too 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

Tenjin said:


> Thx  i love it



I'm glad . lol, i still had you on my ignore list since that time . lol, i don't even remember the reason of our fight


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

Dogma said:


> lol                               .
> 
> I had a Shikamaru request, but I'm still trippin over the fact that you switched. You, Gecka, awhole bunch of people started doing it like a week after I did. Whole thing crazy.
> 
> ...



Hope you won't kill me for changing the colours like this . I just considered them more fit ;~;




I'm so damn proud to still be your transparency girl pek <33​

*Request order list:*

*

Proxy
Genibus Nitito Canus*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

Proxy said:


> First time request, I think.
> 
> I'd like a 150 x 150 transparency of the face, sans the orange around it. Also, could you make an average sized sig of him holding the world and make it look good without the hunter x hunter words. If that's too much, then you can leave the Hunter x Hunter words with the transparency. I would much appreciate it. Thanks.




Well i'm not sure if you like it but... :/ here it is ;~;




Don't forget to credit if you decide to use it <3

it didn't turn out too well because of the poor quality of the image so... :/​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> I'd like a sig and avatar set of this. Non senior size avatar. I'd like a border, and as for the type of border, surprise me if you'd like. And for the sig size, you choose.
> 
> As for the avatar, I'd like it to focus on Akuma's head. And I'd like some effects for both. You can surprise me there.



Hope you like the result  <3





Black and red is my favourite combination . I find these sets simply delicious 

Don't forget to credit btw ​


----------



## Dogma (Dec 18, 2008)

Now thats some gd work.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like the result  <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thankies.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Now thats some gd work.


I don't like doing bad things anyway  <3



Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Thankies.



You're welcome


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)

Could you add a border to zee sig? 

I'd rep you if I could. Awesome set is awesome.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Could you add a border to zee sig?
> 
> I'd rep you if I could. Awesome set is awesome.



oh, sure, of course 
And eventually make it a bit smaller, i didn't noticed you had 2 spoilers in your sig already, and i don't want you to surpass the limit . Glad you liked it XD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oh, sure, of course
> And eventually make it a bit smaller, i didn't noticed you had 2 spoilers in your sig already, and i don't want you to surpass the limit . Glad you liked it XD



Will do. Was going to change it up sooner or later anyways.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

here it is btw


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is btw





Awesome sig is awesome.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

it's much better if the customer's happy with what he "bought"


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll start requesting hurr more often.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll be waiting for you then . But that doesn't mean you'll have to change sets like socks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, dun worry. I'm keepin' this for a long while.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well i'm not sure if you like it but... :/ here it is ;~;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's great 

Thanks. How could I not credit you?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 19, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> For January 1st. No rush
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



sorry, but request refused. :/


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 19, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sorry, but request refused. :/


 
Why....? I wore your set.......was it something i did?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 22, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Why....? I wore your set.......was it something i did?



Well i strongly disagree with people requesting sets at EVERY available shop and then picking eventually one they like the most, so... I'll be more picky with my requests from now on. Besides, you have other people doing your sets now, you won't be missing mine at all .


----------



## Cax (Dec 22, 2008)

Wondering if maybe i could have a shot at workin here? I was considerin makin my own avy shop or somethin but thought i'd try out workin for someone else first.













Just a few. But, I can't do transparant shit.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 22, 2008)

sure, why not i guess? . Send me a pm with more examples if you have and we'll discuss the details that way


----------



## Cax (Dec 23, 2008)

Aight I work here now.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 23, 2008)

Avatar 150x150. Focused around face/head.
This
Senior size vertical sig. Gimme a cool matching background.
This


----------



## Cax (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll do it Lloyd.


----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Avatar 150x150. Focused around face/head.
> Here's a tier of characters for use in OBD.
> Senior size vertical sig. Gimme a cool matching background.
> Here's a tier of characters for use in OBD.



Double post. Kill me.

Not that good mate, just went for somethin quick and simple. If you aint satisfied let me know.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 24, 2008)

Cax, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase turn all your signatures from now on, including the ones from this page, ok? D:

And btw, a thing i didn't talk to you about, when we get a customer, let's ask if he/she's got any preference, if they want me or you to do their sets, ok?

of course, i'll add example of your work on the first page as well so that people can have an idea about it.


----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry about that mate, forgot (the showin my sig thing). 

And yea the preference thing is fine by me.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 24, 2008)

Good job, Cax. I'll use it soon. Repped.


----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2008)

No probs mate, didn't take long.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 24, 2008)

Cax said:


> Sorry about that mate, forgot (the showin my sig thing).
> 
> And yea the preference thing is fine by me.



I know you love your signature, but still ...

and btw, i'm thinking about changing another rule, if they credit (which is obligatory) to credit the one who made their set, and their shop, isn't that good?

This way, if they only see Cax they wouldn't know which shop you're working for, but if they see "Credit to Cax from Kamishiro's shop" people automatically know where to go to find you. Isn't that a good idea?


----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2008)

Gotta love Misa Campo.

But ye your idea is good, put that shit in action.

Also, do you need me to send pictures i've made again? Or can you pick favourites outta the ones i sent you?

Also lemme ask, why you got such fucked up rep?


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I want 150x150 avy focused on solely Halibel unzipping her bewbs.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 24, 2008)

Kameil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like this? 


Don't forget to credit, and also Merry Christmas ​


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you emi. 

Merry christmas.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 24, 2008)

Halibel is pure love anyway  <3


----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2008)

Mmm, boobs


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 24, 2008)

oh yeah, you can pick your favourite work so i can put it on the first page btw


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Kami, you think you could make me a non senior set from this? And I'd like a border, and some effects for both. And I'd like the avatar to be of Vader's face.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 24, 2008)

sure thing, i'll start working on it tomorrow or so


----------



## Tunafish (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Holidays, Kamishiro! :xzaru I bear a set request.



*Avatar*
*Size:* 150 x 150
*Borders:* Yes, can I have them dotted? Or pattered, somehow?
*Extra:* Abstract effects, pretty pwease?

*Signature*
*Size:* Anything vertical, obviously. Whatever you can deal with from the stock I provide you with. 
*Borders:* Same thing, dotted / pattered.
*Extra:* Again, abstract effects. I guess have something come out of the border, similar to the Yoko and/or the black smudge siggy in your examples?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 27, 2008)

i'll be doing your requests in a few hours guys


----------



## Cax (Dec 31, 2008)

Bump. Customers?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 31, 2008)

not at the moment apparently, and lol man, you always forget to turn off your sigs


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 31, 2008)

I edited my request.


----------



## Cax (Dec 31, 2008)

Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuck i always forget the signature thing.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi thereeee ;o! Requesting an avy and sig set :3!

*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 




If this 1 isnt allowed cuz of forum rules use the other xD:

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 










*Text: *"Wd0"
*Size: * Whatever you want for the sig but Senior member size for ava =)
*Other: *Do what ever you want to make it look kick ass ^__^!


----------



## Cax (Dec 31, 2008)

Who do ya want to do it mate?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 31, 2008)

Cax said:


> Who do ya want to do it mate?



Anyone that wants 2 o-o


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 31, 2008)

Whar is Kami? 

No rush.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 31, 2008)

i'm her boy  

yeah, i know, i'll be the one who does yours


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 31, 2008)

Good, good.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 





> Listen






Please transparency and resize to fit into my sig. (max 550 by 500)


----------



## Cax (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got it Gecka. Doin it later.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 1, 2009)

Requesting a set from Kami

Avatar: 



With dot border 

Sig:



Make the sig big 

Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 1, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh, baccano fever 

i miss that XD

btw, ava on who's head?

claire's?


----------



## E (Jan 1, 2009)

emilia samaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


i has an emergency request 



a full set, make it epically pretty   
and make the ava 150X200 please 

thanks pek


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Can i get a 150 x 150 avatar w/black border of Itachi's face


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

Vino said:


> Requesting a set from Kami
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...





E said:


> emilia samaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> i has an emergency request
> ...





Ironhide said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, so mine and mine and mine 



Ugh, not so sure about doing the last gif... you know how to do that in photoshop Caxy?


----------



## Cax (Jan 2, 2009)

My bad, I was banned. I could probably do anything I needa do tonight.

What you mean KY? Last gif as in the itachi request?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

Cax said:


> My bad, I was banned. I could probably do anything I needa do tonight.
> 
> What you mean KY? Last gif as in the itachi request?



yeah, he probably wants a gif like in his current avatar.


and don't call me KY  just Emi, or Kami, or Yuki 

you're doing Gecka's request and Bleach's, right? so take the itachi gif too, kay?

I'm handling the others :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 2, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Hey Kami, you think you could make me a non senior set from this? And I'd like a border, and some effects for both. And I'd like the avatar to be of Vader's face.



Just in case you forgot.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Hey Kami, you think you could make me a non senior set from this? And I'd like a border, and some effects for both. And I'd like the avatar to be of Vader's face.



done 
happy with the result?


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Happy Holidays, Kamishiro! :xzaru I bear a set request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like it? :3




don't forget to credit dear :3​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 2, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> done
> happy with the result?
> 
> 
> ​








You will be heavily credited for this awesome set.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> You will be heavily credited for this awesome set.



and you will get your ass heavily kick'd for stressing me so much 


I'm joking, lol XD. mah pleasure


----------



## Cax (Jan 2, 2009)

I actually can't do the animations. I know how, but i dont have imageready anymore. Sorry mate. Doing gecka's and bleach's now.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

ah, image ready

dunno, i'll check and see if i can do it :/
it's not his turn anyway so he can wait a bit more.


----------



## Cax (Jan 2, 2009)

For gecka. Don't forget when creditin to say Kamishiro Yuki's shop aswell with Cax.

Also, I didn't do 550x500, because that's huge and it looked wrong. If you still want it though, just say so.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

Cax said:


> For gecka. Don't forget when creditin to say Kamishiro Yuki's shop aswell with Cax.



haha, close sig mate XD
you always forget, lol 

Nice trans 

yeah, it should be this type 


*Credit Cax from Kamishiro's set shop*


----------



## Cax (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh my fuckin god if i forget my sig again i'm gonna shoot someone

But yea im actualy not that good at transin, that was just easy

Makin bleaches sig


----------



## Cax (Jan 2, 2009)

Emi, is this against forum rules?


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2009)

Emi, I have a job that only you can do 


Avatar: 150x150

Sig: within senior size limits

transparency and add effects, or whatever you think will make it look better

Also different variations please


----------



## Cax (Jan 2, 2009)

You know if you want, Cooli and Emi, I'll take cooli's request. I have to hit the sack soon and the sig of bleach's will take longer then coolis trans/avi request.

Up to you two entirely.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2009)

If you dont mind, i'd rather have Emi do it 

This is my first request in her shop so i kinda wanted her to be the one to make it 

You can make my next one though, just as soon as i find a good Haruko pic i want


----------



## Cax (Jan 2, 2009)

Fine by me mate. Bleach, your sig will be done tomorow.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

which one are you doing? 1st image or second?

i say 1st is allowed, it doesn't have any nudity, though pick the one you like more, and you think you can do better.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

Cax said:


> Emi, is this against forum rules?



no it's not. you can resize it and eventually take the pedo bear out.

usually i do sigs with height 400 - 450


----------



## Cax (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah was just checkin about the whole loli thing. I'll be usin that render tomorow.


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 2, 2009)

Ohh Kamishiro u dont need to do a gif for the Itachi avys...

Thanx anyway though


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

Ironhide said:


> Ohh Kamishiro u dont need to do a gif for the Itachi avys...
> 
> Thanx anyway though



ohhhh, ok then 

i didn't discover how to do gifs in PS3 D:


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 2, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ohhhh, ok then
> 
> i didn't discover how to do gifs in PS3 D:



haha for sure


----------



## Bleach (Jan 2, 2009)

Cax said:


> Yeah was just checkin about the whole loli thing. I'll be usin that render tomorow.



Yea I was worried about that too but its ok cause she is actually 17  .


----------



## Merciless (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello Kamishiro,

This shop looks like the best going at the moment, so i thought i would drop by and request a Sig and Ava set please. Please make the Ava 150x150 and the sig any size you think works.

Commonly used image, but i am hoping you can do some sweet it.
LESBIANS! ON HGTV!

If you could do a Red and Black theme, t'would be good. Border please.. black (Maybe dotted, I'll leave to your discretion)

Mochas gracious amigo.

-Merciless


----------



## Tunafish (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahh sorry it took so long to pick them up Kami! Thank you so much, I'll be sure to credit.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 3, 2009)

Merciless said:


> Hello Kamishiro,
> 
> This shop looks like the best going at the moment, so i thought i would drop by and request a Sig and Ava set please. Please make the Ava 150x150 and the sig any size you think works.
> 
> ...



why thank you :3

i'll take care of it soon and announce you when it's ready via visitors message .



Tunafish said:


> Ahh sorry it took so long to pick them up Kami! Thank you so much, I'll be sure to credit.



no problem dear


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2009)

Vino said:


> Requesting a set from Kami
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...






Nope you like it ​


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks, +re-


----------



## Sagara (Jan 4, 2009)

I come with another request :0

Avatar (The girl on the left)


Signature



Thanks Emily :'D


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2009)

Vino said:


> Thanks, +re-



told you i'm happier with *fapfapfap *



Sagara said:


> I come with another request :0
> 
> Avatar (The girl on the left)
> 
> ...



oh, so ya want me to do it ;D

sure, but hope you dun mind waiting a bit, i've got some things to do now 
school shit D:


----------



## Cax (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, but I have some serious shit goin on in real life. If you must know Emi, I got alot of hospital and psychiatric docs to see over this week. So, I won't be doing any work. Sorry about the let down.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2009)

Cax said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I have some serious shit goin on in real life. If you must know Emi, I got alot of hospital and psychiatric docs to see over this week. So, I won't be doing any work. Sorry about the let down.



Oh man :/
Hope you'll be ok at least :<
Don't worry too much about this, i can handle things and i'm sure the guys don't mind waiting for a bit.

Just get better soon, kay? ;~;

<3333


----------



## E (Jan 4, 2009)

emi, i just saw that the stock pic i provided got deleted by photofuckit's punk ass bitches 

want me to re-up it again?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2009)

nop, i saved it before lol XD.


----------



## Sagara (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't mind waiting at all. To be honest, high school just resumed today and I'm pretty swamped myself


----------



## Drama (Jan 7, 2009)

Avy request:
-size: as big as possible
-sharp corner
-with border

side note: I gave you two pictures because 
I don't know which one is better because megan Fox is so HOT. 

thanks


----------



## Merciless (Jan 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> why thank you :3
> 
> i'll take care of it soon and announce you when it's ready via visitors message .



*Waits Patiently*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2009)

*Order request list*

*- E
- Ironhide
- Cooli
- Merciless
- Sagara
- ~Brrpp~*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2009)

Sagara said:


> I don't mind waiting at all. To be honest, high school just resumed today and I'm pretty swamped myself


haha, i dunno why, but that makes me happy, lol XDD 



~Brrpp~ said:


> Avy request:
> -size: as big as possible
> -sharp corner
> -with border
> ...


As i told you in the profile, i can't see the pics 

And  for requesting at me again 



Merciless said:


> *Waits Patiently*



Thanks a bunch for understanding


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2009)

I put* E* on hold since he apparently got a new set with his beloved girl, so i'll do others's sets for now 

here comes Ironhide


----------



## Gary (Jan 8, 2009)

Set, please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2009)

Ironhide said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...









hope you like it 
and don't forget to credit <3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2009)

*Order request list*

*- E - on hold
- Cooli
- Merciless
- Sagara
- ~Brrpp~
- Gary*



Gary said:


> Set, please.



Any preferences Gary? :3


----------



## Gary (Jan 8, 2009)

Not really, just don't put too many effects on it please <:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2009)

Gary said:


> Not really, just don't put too many effects on it please <:



and just turn off your sig and tell me at least a prefered colour or i'll make it blueish since that's my fav


----------



## Gary (Jan 8, 2009)

There sig turned off. Yellow for that one


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2009)

Gary said:


> There sig turned off. Yellow for that one



ok, thank you 

also, how the hell can i see the list of the mods, i forgot how to do it D:


----------



## Gary (Jan 8, 2009)

?
sorry for not turning my sig off >_>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2009)

Gary said:


> ?



oh lol, thanks . I never check the bottom 


/sig off


----------



## Drama (Jan 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> As i told you in the profile, i can't see the pics
> 
> And  for requesting at me again



Pic 1:
London Keys

Pic 2:
London Keys

Its a wallpaper, I dont know why it turned into a banner.

Original Request:



> Avy request:
> -size: as big as possible
> -sharp corner
> -with border
> ...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2009)

~Brrpp~ said:


> Pic 1:
> London Keys
> 
> Pic 2:
> ...



and i'm supposed to pick the one i like better, right?


----------



## Drama (Jan 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> and i'm supposed to pick the one i like better, right?



yea surprise me...  (I cant pick there both too nice)


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope you like it
> and don't forget to credit <3​



Looks so fuckin awesome


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2009)

Ironhide said:


> Looks so fuckin awesome



yaya, turn off your sig btw  <3


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 8, 2009)

Request



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects that seems fitting

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same as avatar
Extra: Can I have one with a text 'Just A Game' and the other one textless, with effects too.

Thank you


----------



## Cax (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll try take a load off you Emi, perhaps tonight? Maybe tomorow. 

Also, Ema, you realise the stock you gave us has a huge copyright sorta thing over it, right?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2009)

Cax said:


> I'll try take a load off you Emi, perhaps tonight? Maybe tomorow.
> 
> Also, Ema, you realise the stock you gave us has a huge copyright sorta thing over it, right?



meh, don't worry about the copyright thing, many people use sets like those from deviantart


----------



## Hazardous (Jan 9, 2009)

Avatar 

Standard black and white border



Sig 

As big as possible,transparency 



Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2009)

*Order request list*

*- E - on hold
- Cooli
- Merciless
- Sagara
- ~Brrpp~
- Gary
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2009)

Requesting sexy set for after Sunday


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Requesting sexy set for after Sunday



shut up Peter, you ain't requesting a thing here


----------



## fraj (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi emily, how you doing


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2009)

watching nuds from my pm :ho

you?


----------



## fraj (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothing really, just bored . I wanted to make an entry for sotw but cant be arsed xD.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2009)

lol, saaaaaaaaaaame 

i feel like doing something useful but nothing and no one can pick on me now :ho


----------



## fraj (Jan 9, 2009)

lol, you should start on your long waiting list of requests. you have become pretty good awesome you know


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2009)

i was... just trying to make myself move on that, but i need inspiration ya know  


turn off sig btw


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> shut up Peter, you ain't requesting a thing here


Yes I am. I want a sexily Emilia made set for Christmas....in January. 

Btw, why don't you put in the first post



> *TURN OFF YOUR FUCKING SIGS*



considering all the times you say it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2009)

Cooli said:


> Emi, I have a job that only you can do
> 
> 
> Avatar: 150x150
> ...



sorry dude, i don't do variations 






<3

credit :3​


*Order request list*

*- E - on hold
- Merciless
- Sagara
- ~Brrpp~
- Gary
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous*


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 9, 2009)

Um....am i still b& from here? I was wondering if you had gotten my pm or not...


----------



## Cooli (Jan 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sorry dude, i don't do variations
> 
> 
> 
> ...






awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Yuki, request.

Can to make a set out of the following stocks

Avy:
Sig: 

Please make the avys with dotted borders, and make the sig lifelike with nice colors and designs [stars] and stuff with the text, "hope" somewhere . Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Hey Yuki, request.
> 
> Can to make a set out of the following stocks
> 
> ...



Sorry Rai, but request refused :/

you can request to another shop


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2009)

Kay, just want to know why. Too much work or is it because I change sets to often?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2009)

Raiden said:


> kay, just want to know why. Too much work?



close sig please 


and nah, i just decided not to take so many requests as before, to be more selective.

I dislike people who request at the same time different things at different shops and then pick the things they like more, makes me feel like my work is in vain, and i don't really have the time to waste it on that now 


sorry, i might just sound bad, but still..


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry. 

Wait, just curious as to when I requested the same thing at different shops, I don't recall doing that :I.

EDIT: And we can talk about this over the profile visitor message thingy, I don't like the idea of having this discussion in your shop, unless it's okay with you..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2009)

well yesterday you just got your current set done by fraj, so changing it so fast it would be disrespectful for him, and eventually you'll change mine too in 1, 2 days .


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2009)

I see.

I actually took that into consideration, hence why I wanted you to do it for me [other than for the reason that your style brings sets to life]. Judging by the size of the waiting list, I figured that it would take you about a week or so to actually get to my request since you're so busy with uni :I.

EDIT: But okay, if you feel that way, I'll just take it to another shop with no more to say.


----------



## fraj (Jan 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well yesterday you just got your current set done by fraj, so changing it so fast it would be disrespectful for him, and eventually you'll change mine too in 1, 2 days .



I love you totally 

If you want me to do any requests ill do it for you, no problem at all.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2009)

Sure frajosg, I really feel kind of bad for not being able to rep you, but okay, only if you want to .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2009)

Raiden said:


> I see.
> 
> I actually took that into consideration, hence why I wanted you to do it for me [other than for the reason that your style brings sets to life]. Judging by the size of the waiting list, I figured that it would take you about a week or so to actually get to my request since you're so busy with uni :I.
> 
> EDIT: But okay, if you feel that way, I'll just take it to another shop with no more to say.


haha, omg, a set  with stars and lively and bla bla bla 

i'll take it in that case Rai.
I'm not so sure how good i am at those star-hope thingies, it just reminds me of Byakuya 

I'll do it 
no need to request somewhere else ;D



frajosg said:


> I love you totally
> 
> If you want me to do any requests ill do it for you, no problem at all.



haha, apparently you don't know me at all  

even though between every artist is a bit or rivalry, you're my artist bro, and i'm protecting you as i'm protecting myself.

:GARMANLY :ho


----------



## fraj (Jan 9, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Sure frajosg, I really feel kind of bad for not being able to rep you, but okay, only if you want to .



What is rep ? ........
Well only if she wants me to ill do the request. Coz your current set is awesome, check out the transparency of the hair man its so perfect, i never thought i could do that


----------



## E (Jan 11, 2009)

umm, i would liek to release my order for production 


if it's gonna be a couple days, i don't mind waiting 

kthnxbai


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2009)

E said:


> umm, i would liek to release my order for production
> 
> 
> if it's gonna be a couple days, i don't mind waiting
> ...



you want a big ava like your current one?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2009)

Requesting sexy matching set 

Not sexy like your current one though 

Technically isn't your avy masturbation? I mean his hollow is essentially part of himself, thus to have sex with oneself is masturbating


----------



## E (Jan 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you want a big ava like your current one?



actually, i don't think i'll need the matching ava, just the sig will be fine


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Requesting sexy matching set
> 
> Not sexy like your current one though
> 
> Technically isn't your avy masturbation? I mean his hollow is essentially part of himself, thus to have sex with oneself is masturbating


wah, smart thing but who cares? 

it's still Sexy 



E said:


> actually, i don't think i'll need the matching ava, just the sig will be fine



um, yeah sure >_>"


----------



## Cax (Jan 12, 2009)

I kept sayin i'd do somethin.

Tell me tomorow if I don't make anything, you're kickin me out the store. Also, any preference of what you want me to do?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

Cax said:


> I kept sayin i'd do somethin.
> 
> Tell me tomorow if I don't make anything, you're kickin me out the store. Also, any preference of what you want me to do?



lol, i told you not to worry dear . so you're currently on "not available" so don't bother too much 

Besides yeah, pretty much everyone told me to to their sets so unless someone's changing their minds...


----------



## E (Jan 12, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> um, yeah sure >_>"


?
or if you want to make one go ahead 

i thought i would have a matching ava, but that's unlikely


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

E said:


> ?
> or if you want to make one go ahead
> 
> i thought i would have a matching ava, but that's unlikely



i'm not doing that now anyway but meh, i'll do the signature only dear :3


EDIT:
actually changed my mind :ho
doing it now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

E said:


> emilia samaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> i has an emergency request
> ...



how's this? ?
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

*Request order list*

*- Merciless
- Sagara
- ~Brrpp~
- Gary
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous
- Raiden*

Merciless's turn tomorrow


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey yuki,set plz
avi Nice effects and nice border plox
sig same as the avi,and a nice size
thx in advanced


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hey yuki,set plz
> avi Nice effects and nice border plox
> sig same as the avi,and a nice size
> thx in advanced



adding you on teh List 


*Request order list*

*- Merciless
- Sagara
- ~Brrpp~
- Gary
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous
- Raiden
- Naruto Uzumaki*

hope you don't mind waiting a bit tho >_<


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2009)

I dont mind,its worth the wait 
Also,could you make the avater rounded without borders?


----------



## Merciless (Jan 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Merciless's turn tomorrow*


*

*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2009)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I dont mind,its worth the wait
> Also,could you make the avater rounded without borders?


yeah sure, why not? 



Merciless said:


>



 
XD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2009)

Requesting the one I sent you in PM


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2009)

Merciless said:


> Hello Kamishiro,
> 
> This shop looks like the best going at the moment, so i thought i would drop by and request a Sig and Ava set please. Please make the Ava 150x150 and the sig any size you think works.
> 
> ...



only managed to finish the avatar today 
though posting it now to see if you like the way it's going 



i'll take care of the sig too ;<
sorry ;~;​


----------



## Gary (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope it's not to late but could you add "King of games" somewhere in the sig?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you do mine Kamishiro since Cax isn't doing any atm ;o!?


----------



## Merciless (Jan 14, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> only managed to finish the avatar today
> though posting it now to see if you like the way it's going
> 
> 
> ...



Very Sexy thank you.... pek

*Waits on sexy sig*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 15, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Can you do mine Kamishiro since Cax isn't doing any atm ;o!?



excuse me, but i thought he already did yours, don't you think?


----------



## Cax (Jan 15, 2009)

No dude im so sorry emi, im really fucked up atm high/drunk/whatever else

I promise ill do his

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffuck man sorry bleach, itsall my fault, i was busy with hospital/psych docs andf shit and then i forget and yhen yeah fuck man my bad dude ill get to it as soon as im sober, sorry bro


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 15, 2009)

Merciless said:


> Very Sexy thank you.... pek
> 
> *Waits on sexy sig*



good? :3
​


----------



## E (Jan 15, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> how's this? ?
> ​



omg you really did it? 

looks amazing 

thanks <333


----------



## Merciless (Jan 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> good? :3
> ​



Thanks A lot. Very Nice Job.

+ Reps (As soon as i can rep you, u have been disabled)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 16, 2009)

E said:


> omg you really did it?
> 
> looks amazing
> 
> thanks <333



didn't you tell me to DO IT? 

wtf man 




Merciless said:


> Thanks A lot. Very Nice Job.
> 
> + Reps (As soon as i can rep you, u have been disabled)



yeah, sure :]
dun forget about the credit as i said


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 16, 2009)

I haz a new request for ya? 



Do you think you could make a banner of this? Add some effects, if you would like to.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 16, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> I haz a new request for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you could make a banner of this? Add some effects, if you would like to.



err... but you just took the set from my giveaways and now you're wearing another and still, wanting another?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> err... but you just took the set from my giveaways and now you're wearing another and still, wanting another?



... Not a set, just a banner for my FC. You doesn't have to do it if you don't want to.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 16, 2009)

ahh
FC banner? @__@


what FC?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 16, 2009)

Mighty Morphin Power Rangers FC.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 16, 2009)

Set please

add any effects, just make it nice.
Avy senior size, sig same size u did last time please
Border-you can chose


----------



## E (Jan 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> didn't you tell me to DO IT?
> 
> wtf man



lol, yea

i just meant that it was alright if mine was pushed back on the list, i didn't mind the wait

but you did mine pretty quick and now i feel speshul


----------



## Bleach (Jan 16, 2009)

Cax said:


> No dude im so sorry emi, im really fucked up atm high/drunk/whatever else
> 
> I promise ill do his
> 
> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffuck man sorry bleach, itsall my fault, i was busy with hospital/psych docs andf shit and then i forget and yhen yeah fuck man my bad dude ill get to it as soon as im sober, sorry bro



Thats ok man xD! I guess that was a reminder then lol


----------



## Blinus (Jan 16, 2009)

Veeeerry simple request.

I'd like the standard stroke border (black on the outer and inner rim of the border, with white in between.

And if possible, and I'd be forever greatful, maybe make the background a bit more ominous. The character is something of an antihero.

Here's the ava as it stands now. VVVV



Thanx in advance. 

If there's a problem, lemme know.

Edit: Almost forgot to disable sig. HURR!


----------



## Cax (Jan 17, 2009)

Doing bleaches now, I'll take Benjamins since it's easy as fuck.


----------



## Cax (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry about the wait. If you don't like it, I'll do it again (seriously, just say so buddy).


----------



## Blinus (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanx in advance Cax, I'll rep as soon as my 24 limit is up.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 17, 2009)

Cax said:


> Sorry about the wait. If you don't like it, I'll do it again (seriously, just say so buddy).



That looks awesome xD!! But can you make the border on avy a little bit thicker and sorta change the font on the text in sig O-o? Looks kinda weird with that text xD! Other wise its awesome! I +rep u!


----------



## Sagara (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder Emily :'D


----------



## Cax (Jan 17, 2009)

No probs mate, but I can't edit the font til I get home, aint got the .psd on my laptop. I'll do the border when I get home too, did you want any sorta border? Or just a thicker black one?


----------



## Blinus (Jan 17, 2009)

Yay, I'm next! ... I think.


----------



## Cax (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah yours is done but at home. By ominous you meant somethin in the lines of a black background, right?


----------



## Blinus (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorta stormy gray. But anything that conveys villainy with a hint of anti-hero.

I'm sure whatever you made will be fine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, and Kami, you can cancel the request that I made. I have something else in mind. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 18, 2009)

Cax said:


> No probs mate, but I can't edit the font til I get home, aint got the .psd on my laptop. I'll do the border when I get home too, did you want any sorta border? Or just a thicker black one?



I think a thicker black one would look fine =]


----------



## Blinus (Jan 18, 2009)

Quick request, can you PM me when my simple border task is done? Just so I know as soon as I sign on and can go GLEEEEE!!!


----------



## Proxy (Jan 18, 2009)

Back again 

Can I get a senior sized dotted transparency avatar of the character's head and if possible, and could you make a transparency of the image, keeping the umbrella, and leaves along with the guy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drama (Jan 18, 2009)

Can anyone update the list of request? I just want to know the line up. lol thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry guys 

these shitty exams  Just got one today ...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2009)

*Request order list*

*
- Sagara
- ~Brrpp~
- Gary
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous
- Raiden
- Naruto Uzumaki
- Moonshine
- Benjamin Linus - Cax
- Proxy*

I think this is the request list 

but meh, it will be shorter, ima start working now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a new request. 



I'd like a senior set of this, with some effects added and also a border for both. Go crazy with it if you want.


----------



## Blinus (Jan 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Request order list*
> 
> *
> - Sagara
> ...



Is mine crossed out because it's done? I never received it. Or does Cax still have to get to the comp it's on first?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> I have a new request.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a senior set of this, with some effects added and also a border for both. Go crazy with it if you want.



wah, i saw that stock at frajos as well  XD

but sure :3 since you dropped the banner ~




Benjamin Linus said:


> Is mine crossed out because it's done? I never received it. Or does Cax still have to get to the comp it's on first?



you're the one who wanted the transparency? I crossed it because he said he will do it, but i'll do it now since it's the simplest


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2009)

That stock was there?  I don't remember doing something like that. 

I just feel godly today, so I felt like having a request for this stock of Ares.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2009)

Benjamin Linus said:


> Is mine crossed out because it's done? I never received it. Or does Cax still have to get to the comp it's on first?



is this ok to you? :/

the image quality wasn't so good so that'w why it looks like this ;~;

don't forget to credit :3
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> That stock was there?  I don't remember doing something like that.
> 
> I just feel godly today, so I felt like having a request for this stock of Ares.



Lol, i was about to die when i heard that was supposed to be ares... 
The image quality is great but i thought ares was more... sexier ;~;

Anyway, yeah, you'll have it done sometime :]
I started doing requests from the list, i let people wait too much already 
*Request order list*

*
- Sagara
- ~Brrpp~
- Gary
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous
- Raiden
- Naruto Uzumaki
- Moonshine
- Proxy
- Genibus Canus*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2009)

It was either that one or this one, so I decided to go with that, but I'll get your opinion on it. Which one do you like better? Whichever you like, you make the set of that, since you make awesome sets.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> It was either that one or this one, so I decided to go with that, but I'll get your opinion on it. Which one do you like better? Whichever you like, you make the set of that, since you make awesome sets.



The first one definitely goes better 

I don't really like the second one >_> The background is too empty, nothing interesting about it. So yeah, if i'd compare these pics, the 2st is better for sure .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2009)

All righty then.


----------



## Blinus (Jan 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> is this ok to you? :/
> 
> the image quality wasn't so good so that'w why it looks like this ;~;
> 
> ...



YOU FUCKING ROCK!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Back again
> 
> Can I get a senior sized dotted transparency avatar of the character's head and if possible, and could you make a transparency of the image, keeping the umbrella, and leaves along with the guy?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Is this the way you wanted? 





don't forget to credit dear :3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2009)

Benjamin Linus said:


> YOU FUCKING ROCK!



How come i don't see my credit if i fucking rock?! 
And your signature is still on 


*Request order list*

*
- Sagara
- ~Brrpp~
- Gary
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous
- Raiden
- Naruto Uzumaki
- Moonshine
- Genibus Canus*


----------



## Proxy (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks a great deal. I'll switch to it once I'm through with this one, and I'll remember to credit as always. Thanks again


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Thanks a great deal. I'll switch to it once I'm through with this one, and I'll remember to credit as always. Thanks again



ok, you know better 

I just wanted to know my work wasn't in vain 

turn sig off please <3


----------



## Proxy (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry about that and it's not 

Thanks. I'll stop posting now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2009)

hell yeah, got some new brushes, can't wait to try them


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 19, 2009)

Sagara said:


> Just a friendly reminder Emily :'D



Avi now, sig coming tomorrow, i'm too sleepy already 
​


----------



## Sagara (Jan 20, 2009)

I like the avy alot, especially the darkish effect you rendered : D . If you don't mind too much, could you remove the sagara from the avy? I'm thinking of getting my name changed soon enough. Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 20, 2009)

Sagara said:


> I like the avy alot, especially the darkish effect you rendered : D . If you don't mind too much, could you remove the sagara from the avy? I'm thinking of getting my name changed soon enough. Thanks.



pfua, lol

that means i have to remake it XD

but yeah, sure i guess


----------



## Cax (Jan 20, 2009)

Yo Emi, I'm editing that avatar you made for the chick now, removing the text. It should look fine. Save you some work.

Also i'm gonna finish your set now bleach.


----------



## Cax (Jan 20, 2009)

That cool?


----------



## Cax (Jan 20, 2009)

That cool? I dont know what sorta font you want mate, so if you still aint happy, go to  and search for a font there and tell me bro.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 20, 2009)

Cax said:


> That cool?



nice thing 

what did you use? smudge tool?


----------



## Cax (Jan 20, 2009)

I just cranked the clone tool thing, and a lil bit of smudging yea


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 20, 2009)

i hate the clone tool, such things are troublesome .

what did bleach asked for his set? you have any idea what that WDO means?


----------



## Cax (Jan 20, 2009)

Wd0 is just the name he wanted on it. He asked for just any set that looks cool with that render he gave me. Clone tool is handy as fuck, though.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 20, 2009)

Cax said:


> That cool? I dont know what sorta font you want mate, so if you still aint happy, go to  and search for a font there and tell me bro.



Yea man thats much better!! thnx =)! I think I repped you already so yea Ill be sure 2 credit u!


----------



## Cax (Jan 20, 2009)

No worries mate


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 21, 2009)

finished sagara's.




image had too many things already, so i didn't want it to be that full :3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 21, 2009)

*Request order list*

*
- ~Brrpp~
- Gary
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous
- Raiden
- Naruto Uzumaki
- Moonshine
- Genibus Canus*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 21, 2009)

~Brrpp~ said:


> Pic 1:
> DDL ZU
> 
> Pic 2:
> ...



is this ok dear? 




I tried to make it the way you said, like that pic 
don't forget to credit ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 21, 2009)

*Request order list*

*
- Gary
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous
- Raiden
- Naruto Uzumaki
- Moonshine
- Genibus Canus*


----------



## Drama (Jan 21, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> is this ok dear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 awesome! ! ! !

Ill put it up as my avy later when im at home. 

ps. you did my last SIG too? that one still has your cred on it.. imma leave that one and use the new AVY. THANKS!


----------



## Vicious (Jan 21, 2009)

I would like these two guys in this image transparent please (for my sig).



Thanks in advance~


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 21, 2009)

~Brrpp~ said:


> awesome! ! ! !
> 
> Ill put it up as my avy later when im at home.
> 
> ps. you did my last SIG too? that one still has your cred on it.. imma leave that one and use the new AVY. THANKS!



yeah, i did your current set too, both avatar and signature 

and you won't use the signature? :/ too big?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Vicious said:


> I would like these two guys in this image transparent please (for my sig).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance~




here :]
Don't forget to credit as well ​


----------



## Drama (Jan 21, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, i did your current set too, both avatar and signature
> 
> and you won't use the signature? :/ too big?



no not too big, but I dont remember asking for one.
Also I dont like to match. 

thanks again.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 21, 2009)

~Brrpp~ said:


> no not too big, but I dont remember asking for one.
> Also I dont like to match.
> 
> thanks again.



waaaaaaah, i'm such an airhead 

if i knew that, it would've been way easier D:

next time i should read better when people do a request ;~;


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Link removed
what do you think??? this would be better for Avatar or Sigggy? XD
or this???Team Gai's first lesson
i think this is great for avatar!! Team Gai's first lesson
Anyway i would like it like you made for freija with my name on the Siggy  i hope im not asking much XD thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Link removed
> what do you think??? this would be better for Avatar or Sigggy? XD
> or this???Team Gai's first lesson
> i think this is great for avatar!! Team Gai's first lesson
> Anyway i would like it like you made for freija with my name on the Siggy  i hope im not asking much XD thanks!



Am i asking too much if you close your siggie though? :ho

<333333333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Gary said:


> Set, please.



Gary, i need some details on this please 

what did you say you want me to write on it? and you said... pink/violet/blueish colors or it was yellow?


----------



## Gary (Jan 22, 2009)

Yellow for the "King of games" and I want blue please 
Enough Details?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Gary said:


> Yellow for the "King of games" and I want blue please
> Enough Details?



yap, enough if you wanna turn your sig off as well 


Also, i wanted to make sure you still wanted the set, that's kinda the main reason i brought you here


----------



## Gary (Jan 22, 2009)

So how much longer till you're unsealed?
I wanna know when I can rep you for the last set


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Am i asking too much if you close your siggie though? :ho
> 
> <333333333


Crap!!! sorry my bad  T_T fixed  
do you need more details or anything then pm me XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Gary said:


> So how much longer till you're unsealed?
> I wanna know when I can rep you for the last set


After what i remember, it should be this saturday 




LivingHitokiri said:


> Crap!!! sorry my bad  T_T fixed
> do you need more details or anything then pm me XD



sure, or Visitor message, always works for me 
pm box is 99% full and i'm lazy to clean it


----------



## Cax (Jan 22, 2009)

Emi will be sealed for longer. I photoshopped some pictures for evidence to get her sealed again.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Cax said:


> Emi will be sealed for longer. I photoshopped some pictures for evidence to get her sealed again.



You're so evil 

hoho, or i'll have an admin help me and take over NF . You never know what someone's noods can do, right?


----------



## Hentai (Jan 22, 2009)

Emily can i join your Staff


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Emily can i join your Staff



And... do what?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Gary said:


> Yellow for the "King of games" and I want blue please
> Enough Details?



Is this OK? 


​


----------



## Gary (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome.
Can you tell me what font that is for the King of games?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Gary said:


> Awesome.
> Can you tell me what font that is for the King of games?



sig off 


and yeah, it's the one from wolf's rain

and btw, don't forget teh credits


----------



## Gary (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry I always forget about the sig lol.


Oh ok, I know I saw that font a few times. It's beautiful


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Gary said:


> Sorry I always forget about the sig lol.
> 
> 
> Oh ok, I know I saw that font a few times. It's beautiful



I'm not using many fonts anyway 

I barely write things, just if people request anyway 

And lol, why is there a comma between Set,by Kamishiro Yuki?  It makes no sense, really 



Anyway, list is emptier 

*Request order list*

*
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous
- Naruto Uzumaki
- Moonshine
- Genibus Canus*


----------



## Cax (Jan 22, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You're so evil
> 
> hoho, or i'll have an admin help me and take over NF . You never know what someone's noods can do, right?



I'll counter your nudes with my nudes.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Cax said:


> I'll counter your nudes with my nudes.



And then, NF shall explode


----------



## Cax (Jan 22, 2009)

**


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> I have a new request.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a senior set of this, with some effects added and also a border for both. Go crazy with it if you want.



I edited my request.


----------



## Cax (Jan 22, 2009)

I wouldn't expect anything so soon. Emi has exams, and if I were her, fuck doing requests before, on, or after an exam.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2009)

Not a prob. You do what you gotta do.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 23, 2009)

can you work your magic again sensei


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Cax said:


> I wouldn't expect anything so soon. Emi has exams, and if I were her, fuck doing requests before, on, or after an exam.


oowwww, thank you for that 

and yeah, it's true, but i do it from time to time, as relaxing thing xD



Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> I edited my request.


Sure, i'll work on that pic then ;D



Hibari Kyoya said:


> can you work your magic again sensei



sure, if you give me more details 

*Request order list*

*
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous
- Naruto Uzumaki
- Moonshine
- Genibus Canus
- Hibari Kyoya*


----------



## Cax (Jan 24, 2009)

- Ema Skye
- Hazardous
- Naruto Uzumaki Banned, Emi
- Moonshine
- Genibus Canus
- Hibari Kyoya


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Cax said:


> - Ema Skye
> - Hazardous
> - Naruto Uzumaki Banned, Emi
> - Moonshine
> ...



is he permed?


----------



## Cax (Jan 24, 2009)

Yea permed


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Cax said:


> Yea permed



I see then.... Probably he forgot about the request anyway, so..  if he comes back and wants another one, he can request again 

*Request order list*

*
- Ema Skye
- Hazardous
- Moonshine
- Genibus Canus
- Hibari Kyoya*

Thanks for telling me mate :3

i'll start and do some at the moment


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hope you like 




Don't forget to credit <3

and sorry, couldn't cover the DA thing ;/​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

*Request order list*

*
- Hazardous
- Moonshine
- Genibus Canus
- Hibari Kyoya*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Hazardous said:


> Avatar
> 
> Standard black and white border
> 
> ...



sorry for being late with it ;/




don't forget to credit ^___^​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

*Request order list*

*
- Moonshine
- Genibus Canus
- Hibari Kyoya*

the rest later... ;/


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I won't forget to credit, and it's alright about the DA thing


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Thank you! I won't forget to credit, and it's alright about the DA thing



you're welcome then


----------



## Hellion (Jan 24, 2009)

Heya Guys. Can I get a ava/sig set with Senior Member parameters.  GO crazy with creativity, as long as it has a bluish tone to it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Heya Guys. Can I get a ava/sig set with Senior Member parameters.  GO crazy with creativity, as long as it has a bluish tone to it



you mean you want me to add background, right? :] 

hm... or i might do something else 

*Request order list*

*
- Moonshine
- Genibus Canus
- LivingHitokiri
- Hibari Kyoya
- Kaze*


----------



## Hellion (Jan 24, 2009)

I know you will do something awesome with it pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I know you will do something awesome with it pek



haha, i'm damn happy to see you're still wearing the set done by me, and now you request at me again man 

pek <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Set please
> 
> add any effects, just make it nice.
> Avy senior size, sig same size u did last time please
> Border-you can chose



Your set is done missy 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Lalalaaaaaa

*Request order list*

*

- Genibus Canus
- LivingHitokiri
- Hibari Kyoya
- Kaze*


----------



## Godot (Jan 24, 2009)

Sig only please. Size - Surprise me 
And I'm feeling in a cheerful mood, so try to be as crazy and creative as possible when it comes to effects, especially on the colours. You can decide afterwards if it can it would look better with a border or not.

Thanks in advance pek


----------



## Hazardous (Jan 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sorry for being late with it ;/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I won't forget to credit


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Hazardous said:


> Thank you. I won't forget to credit



And close sig as well silly


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Godot said:


> Sig only please. Size - Surprise me
> And I'm feeling in a cheerful mood, so try to be as crazy and creative as possible when it comes to effects, especially on the colours. You can decide afterwards if it can it would look better with a border or not.
> 
> Thanks in advance pek



sure, it shall be done, though i hope you don't mind waiting lol ..

*Request order list*

*

- Genibus Canus
- LivingHitokiri
- Hibari Kyoya
- Kaze
- Godot*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oowwww, thank you for that
> 
> and yeah, it's true, but i do it from time to time, as relaxing thing xD
> 
> ...



erm normally i just give u stock and u make it good so i dont know


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> erm normally i just give u stock and u make it good so i dont know



lol, fine if you let me pick anything 

*lol, i didn't even check the stock  *


----------



## wes (Jan 24, 2009)

could i get a set please 

if its possible i would like the PSV logo in the sig aswell and the logo as the avatar itself

text : I Believe

borders , effect etc i have no clue about just make it look epic lol

i put in 2 PSV logos cause i dont know what size u need




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> could i get a set please
> 
> if its possible i would like the PSV logo in the sig aswell and the logo as the avatar itself
> 
> ...




Sure but, i hope you don't mind waiting 
I don't think i can do it soon 
I'll notify you though via Visitor message when it's ready

*Request order list*

*

- Genibus Canus
- LivingHitokiri
- Hibari Kyoya
- Kaze
- Godot
- SoLuTioN*


----------



## wes (Jan 24, 2009)

i dont mind waiting the result wil be worth the wait probs


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> i dont mind waiting the result wil be worth the wait probs



Sure thing then 

I have to be in my imaginative moments as well, i can't do things on command practically . Especially since yours is from football and there's nothing really "" about the stock XD

Thanks for understanding anyway


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 24, 2009)

Divine Inspiration, no?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Divine Inspiration, no?



Exactly 

sometimes i can kill my brain for hours if a pic isn't suggesting me anything


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> lol, fine if you let me pick anything
> 
> *lol, i didn't even check the stock  *



sure you've never let me down


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Exactly
> 
> sometimes i can kill my brain for hours if a pic isn't suggesting me anything



And then the magic happens.


----------



## wes (Jan 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sure thing then
> 
> I have to be in my imaginative moments as well, i can't do things on command practically . Especially since yours is from football and there's nothing really "" about the stock XD
> 
> Thanks for understanding anyway



wel u made a set once for Shark Skin with a player

Robinho 

dont know if u can remember that set i liked it so thats why i hoped you would make it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> sure you've never let me down


since you still respect and call me sensei, i thought so 



Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> And then the magic happens.



yeah lol 

i think i spent... like 15-20 minutes on this @__@




*Spoiler*: _result_ 









Last thing i did today for an indian friend 



SoLuTioN said:


> wel u made a set once for Shark Skin with a player
> 
> Robinho
> 
> dont know if u can remember that set i liked it so thats why i hoped you would make it



ohhhhhhhhhhhh, i know that . But i think i did that some months ago XD... so you want those black things added too? because i'm pretty sure i would have come with something new for yours :x


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 24, 2009)

And about the border, could you add borders for how you have it for your avatar? I love those borders.


----------



## wes (Jan 24, 2009)

u can make it how u want im sure it wil be nice

but i kinda meant it as if you really dont know anything make something along the lines of that set


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> And about the border, could you add borders for how you have it for your avatar? I love those borders.



oh... dotted.

Lol, i'm never too good on that because i always forget the name of the font that does them perfectly . But sure, it will be done :ho




SoLuTioN said:


> u can make it how u want im sure it wil be nice
> 
> but i kinda meant it as if you really dont know anything make something along the lines of that set




Don't worry about it, i was joking . I only refuse bad quality stocks, but there's always something to be done about a set anyway. . Depends on the image, it can have more or less effects added


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Your set is done missy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Thank you I love it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 25, 2009)

Seriously i need to learn photoshop much more... i only bothered for 1 day and made a set 
but im too lazy and too busy these days :S
Thank God Emily  is around XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Thank you I love it


My happiness o-meter is up with you saying that pek




LivingHitokiri said:


> Seriously i need to learn photoshop much more... i only bothered for 1 day and made a set
> but im too lazy and too busy these days :S
> Thank God Emily  is around XD





lol, you remind me of my usless stuff when i first started =))
But lol Andy, stop trying to make me melt with such nice comments :">

You're next after Genibus Canus


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> I edited my request.



Dooooooooooone, hope it's ok 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

*Request order list*

*

- LivingHitokiri
- Hibari Kyoya
- Kaze
- Godot
- SoLuTioN*


----------



## wes (Jan 25, 2009)

is it to late to change my request?  

want to change the request because that PSV player might be sold and then it would be kinda awkward lol

could you do this one instead?



text :2010 Is Ours 

and i dont wanna nag or something but is it possible to get the italian(blue) out?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Link removed
> what do you think??? this would be better for Avatar or Sigggy? XD
> or this???My hand was forced...
> i think this is great for avatar!! My hand was forced...
> Anyway i would like it like you made for freija with my name on the Siggy  i hope im not asking much XD thanks!



Done and done 

I picked the pics i considered more fit 






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> is it to late to change my request?
> 
> want to change the request because that PSV player might be sold and then it would be kinda awkward lol
> 
> ...



oh, sorry, didn't see the post XD

yeah, it's ok to change your request, it's not too late. so no PSV banner, right? just that player and eventually change of background? any prefered colours?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

*Request order list*

*

- Hibari Kyoya
- Kaze
- Godot
- SoLuTioN*

going to study not though


----------



## wes (Jan 25, 2009)

yer no PSV banner 
uhm my prefered color orange & black because its the national team


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> yer no PSV banner
> uhm my prefered color orange & black because its the national team



yeah, the colours are fit sice he's wearing an orange t-shirt. And black is just fit for everything


----------



## sworder (Jan 25, 2009)

Emily I see youre unsealed so Im repping you for that old avy you made me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

sworder said:


> Emily I see youre unsealed so Im repping you for that old avy you made me



i thought you came to give me more work so i almost prepared a bad comment for you :]] since i have enuff already =)) *joking*


EDIT: Anyway, to keep the list on this page too

*Request order list*

*- Hibari Kyoya
- Kaze
- Godot
- SoLuTioN*


----------



## Jimin (Jan 25, 2009)

^Also, repping for old work.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2009)

Requesting my next set


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Dooooooooooone, hope it's ok
> 
> 
> ​



You do me justice once again. This set is godly.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Requesting my next set


check first post and see the requesting requirements 



Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> You do me justice once again. This set is godly.



:>
I thought you didn't like my sets since you requested at other shops >_> But i guess one needs diversity as well :>


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi I'm requesting a sig and avy 

*Stock:* 
*Text (on sig):* Aya Forever~
*Size (sig):*Maybe a little taller than my current one?
*Size (avy):* 100x100

That will be all ^__^! Thanks =D.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Hi I'm requesting a sig and avy
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Text (on sig):* Aya Forever~
> ...



sig taller than your current one? won't that be against the rules? . The image seems pretty big already.

And btw, i didn't see you wearing the set Cax did for you . Did you have it? 
This time i'll handle your request and i wanna know if my work will be in vain or not =)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> :>
> I thought you didn't like my sets since you requested at other shops >_> But i guess one needs diversity as well :>



Hell naw. I love your sets. 

I'll be keeping this bad boy.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

*Request order list*

*- Hibari Kyoya
- Kaze
- Godot
- SoLuTioN
- Bleach*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2009)

I have no preference. Surprise me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> I have no preference. Surprise me



I don't take such requests


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> can you work your magic again sensei



done? 


​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 25, 2009)

<33333333333333333333333


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sig taller than your current one? won't that be against the rules? . The image seems pretty big already.
> 
> And btw, i didn't see you wearing the set Cax did for you . Did you have it?
> This time i'll handle your request and i wanna know if my work will be in vain or not =)



O-o? No i mean you see the size I have now on my sig? Just like 50-100 pixels taller or sumthing ><!

Yea I already am using Cax's sig i just used diff avy ><. I was thinking of putting some of my sigs into a sig rotater again lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Heya Guys. Can I get a ava/sig set with Senior Member parameters.  GO crazy with creativity, as long as it has a bluish tone to it







you likey? ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Bleach said:


> O-o? No i mean you see the size I have now on my sig? Just like 50-100 pixels taller or sumthing ><!
> 
> Yea I already am using Cax's sig i just used diff avy ><. I was thinking of putting some of my sigs into a sig rotater again lol



oh... Sorry, i didn't notice 

wah, you want such small sig? D:
not so sure if i can do it but i can try 

and avy 100x100?  Why do you like such small things ? :x


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oh... Sorry, i didn't notice
> 
> wah, you want such small sig? D:
> not so sure if i can do it but i can try
> ...



my friend wants the avy for some reason.. but I want sig  . You can make it any size you want XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Bleach said:


> my friend wants the avy for some reason.. but I want sig  . You can make it any size you want XD



any size but respecting NF's size limits ?

thanks, anyway, after i do it, even if it's 400 height, you can tell me to resize of something like that if you consider it too big


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

*

Request order list: 

- Godot
- SoLuTioN*


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> any size but respecting NF's size limits ?
> 
> thanks, anyway, after i do it, even if it's 400 height, you can tell me to resize of something like that if you consider it too big



I didnt even know NF had size limits for sigs XDD

But yea sure


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Bleach said:


> I didnt even know NF had size limits for sigs XDD
> 
> But yea sure



it does, it's 500 x 500. if you get over that the page will be stretched


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you likey? ​



Holy crap... I creamed my pants


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Done and done
> 
> I picked the pics i considered more fit
> 
> ...


Amagad!!!! i have no words enough to describe my gratitude to you my beloved Emily ! epic,amazing and its like how i wanted!!!
I love ya for ever <333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Holy crap... I creamed my pants





LivingHitokiri said:


> Amagad!!!! i have no words enough to describe my gratitude to you my beloved Emily ! epic,amazing and its like how i wanted!!!
> I love ya for ever <333



Oh you guys   pek 
*
Request order list: 

- Godot
- SoLuTioN
- Bleach*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2009)

Godot said:


> Sig only please. Size - Surprise me
> And I'm feeling in a cheerful mood, so try to be as crazy and creative as possible when it comes to effects, especially on the colours. You can decide afterwards if it can it would look better with a border or not.
> 
> Thanks in advance pek



Small difference between the two sigs, but i hope you like it 




Don't forget to credit as well <3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2009)

*Request order list: 

- SoLuTioN
- Bleach*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> is it to late to change my request?
> 
> want to change the request because that PSV player might be sold and then it would be kinda awkward lol
> 
> ...



I got the blue one out, but lol, i couldn't replace the part of the stadium missing, so i changed the background ;~; Hope you don't mind >_>


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2009)

*Request order list: 

- Bleach*

yeah, one more


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Hi I'm requesting a sig and avy
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Text (on sig):* Aya Forever~
> ...



your sig anf avy 




Don't forget to credit as well ​


----------



## wes (Jan 26, 2009)

its epic i love it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> its epic i love it



whiew, thank God 

Usually I ask people if i'm gonna do radical changes because they might not like it, but i wanted to finish it as fast as possible and i didn't ask you =)

<3

EDIT: btw, sig would look better if centered


----------



## wes (Jan 26, 2009)

reps delivered and credit is in the set next time i need a set i know who to ask


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> reps delivered and credit is in the set next time i need a set i know who to ask



I'll be waiting  <3


----------



## Godot (Jan 26, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Small difference between the two sigs, but i hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that's amazing art. Thankyoooooo pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2009)

Godot said:


> OMG that's amazing art. Thankyoooooo pek



you're welcome cutie pek <3


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 26, 2009)

emy<3

poti sa imi faci si mie un set?, nu conteaza ce dimenisiuni, numai sa arate bine


----------



## Bleach (Jan 26, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> your sig anf avy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg THATS BUTIFUL!!!!!! ^___________________________^!!!

I be sure to red and cred


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello, Dearest Yuki.

Since my gif is not going to be made, I have a task for you =D! I know this stock is small, but I couldn't find it any bigger. Can you make a set out of it? - you can pick the sizes =D! Except a 150x150 avatar, of course. Nothing too fancy, please. Maybe something darker.



Thanks ♥


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2009)

Yariko said:


> emy<3
> 
> poti sa imi faci si mie un set?, nu conteaza ce dimenisiuni, numai sa arate bine





Bleach said:


> Omg THATS BUTIFUL!!!!!! ^___________________________^!!!
> 
> I be sure to red and cred



You're welcome 




RyRyMini said:


> Hello, Dearest Yuki.
> 
> Since my gif is not going to be made, I have a task for you =D! I know this stock is small, but I couldn't find it any bigger. Can you make a set out of it? - you can pick the sizes =D! Except a 150x150 avatar, of course. Nothing too fancy, please. Maybe something darker.
> 
> ...



Adding you two on the list  :3




*Order request list:

- Yariko
- RyryRyan*


----------



## Cax (Jan 27, 2009)

Yo Emi, Naruto Uzumaki messaged me on MSN sayin he wanted his set still. But, he can't rep or credit if he's perma banned, so up to you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2009)

lol... 

But i'm working for this forum only so doing things for other forum/sites is not my problem :/ Sorry


----------



## Cax (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah no worries, he'll understand


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2009)

why doesn't he ask you do his set? 


Also, nice chicks . Ups, i mean.. pics


----------



## Cax (Jan 27, 2009)

You mean the ones I just posted? Hah, cheers

I might do his for him


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 28, 2009)

hm, i should start doing those 2 requests i got too.


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 28, 2009)

nu e nevoie sa te grabesti emy, ca o sa il port peste cateva zile, pentru ca a intervenit ceva, daca nu te superi

trebuie sa port alt set pentru cateva zile

scuze


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 28, 2009)

Yariko said:


> nu e nevoie sa te grabesti emy, ca o sa il port peste cateva zile, pentru ca a intervenit ceva, daca nu te superi
> 
> trebuie sa port alt set pentru cateva zile
> 
> scuze



Perfect =)

Oricum intre timp imi pierise cheful si nu le mai faceam acum


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 28, 2009)

e bine atunci

mersi;3


----------



## Quagles (Jan 29, 2009)

Alright here is my request. 

Ava: 150x150


Sig: Same picture, resized to respectable size so useable for a sig. 

I'd like it to be transparent, nothing else if its not much of a problem  thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 29, 2009)

Quagles said:


> Alright here is my request.
> 
> Ava: 150x150
> 
> ...



I'll add you to the list and you'll have it done soon  

*Order request list:

- Yariko
- RyryRyan
- Quagles*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2009)

Kami, I have a new request., a set of this. Senior size it. I don't mind being on the waiting list for this one. Work your magic. 

And that special border would be nice. Go crazy with it if you want.


----------



## Mojo (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Emily. I was wondering if you could do something like this or like it?


----------



## Serp (Jan 30, 2009)

Yuki I need a new set for my namechange back to Serp 

Sig and Avy plz.

Stock: x
Size: For sig what ever you think is best, and avy 150x200
Text: Serp (in some sort of fabulous font) and then in a few places with half opacity the word Mist. 

Note: Could you also make it seem all dark and mysterious, and go nuts on transparency, shape or whatever. I trust your judgment on these matters.

Thanks Emz, if its not too much trouble.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


>



Since Naruto Uzumaki is banned, and is not using this anymore, can you use please use this stock to make an avvy for me? If you could zoom in on Naruto's face, that would be great. Also, could you resize this ffor a normal member's signature please?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2009)

*i'll take care of everyone's sets, just have a little patience please 

Having my last exam tomorrow and then i'm free for more than a week and i can handle everything 


THANK YOUU *


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2009)

Eh, meh. I'm patient with it. Hope you do well on the exams. And besides, Divine Inspiration will always light the way. pek


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 3, 2009)

nici o problema emy, succes la examen


----------



## Jimin (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope you do well on your exams. Haruhi's second season has been announced. Its awesome. I need something to celebrate it. Feel feel to make me last. The season won't be here for a while.

Avatar of Haruhi(girl with yellow ribbon in hair)
Suna Raishin (Anime Only)
Suna Raishin (Anime Only)
Size : 150x150
Border : Yes, feel free to choose one
Use whichever picture you want. the top one looks cooler for an avatar, but the bottom picture might match better. Its up to you.

Signature
Suna Raishin (Anime Only)
Size : Senior
Border : Yes, feel free to choose one
The words on the bottom right are fine. Doesn't matter if they're there or gone.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey hey, here we go.

This is a request for an avy.

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Text: Vae
Borders: Rounded borders.
Extra: You can mess around with the Avy if you feel like it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

I think i should add you on a list first or i'll lose trace @__@


*Order request list:

1.- Yariko
2.- RyryRyan
3.- Quagles
4.- Miyamoto Musashi
5.- Mojo
6.- Serp
7.- The observer
8.- King Lloyd
9.- Vae
*

Superb, just a few requests 

I'm going to announce you guys when it's done


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

Yariko said:


> emy<3
> 
> poti sa imi faci si mie un set?, nu conteaza ce dimenisiuni, numai sa arate bine



Nushi 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

*Order request list:

2.- RyryRyan
3.- Quagles
4.- Miyamoto Musashi
5.- Mojo
6.- Serp
7.- The observer
8.- King Lloyd
9.- Vae
*

8 moar


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Nushi
> 
> 
> ​



yo mersi emy, super tare

<3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Emilia, make me a sig from this.


Imma make me an avy gif from this 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qovKnS3rG0A[/YOUTUBE]

P.S. Lemme jump in line since I'm speshul


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Emilia, make me a sig from this.
> 
> 
> Imma make me an avy gif from this
> ...



why do you wanna add more work on my back these days? ... -__=

Christ...

*Order request list:

2.- RyryRyan
3.- Quagles
4.- Miyamoto Musashi
5.- Mojo
6.- Serp
7.- The observer
8.- King Lloyd
9.- Vae
10.- Sunnuvman*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2009)

If there's any simple ones, I can help 

And because I love you and you are no longer in school 

Hey Hey RyRyRyan, I'll rep you for 2,500 if you let me have your place in line :ho


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> If there's any simple ones, I can help
> 
> And because I love you and you are no longer in school
> 
> Hey Hey RyRyRyan, I'll rep you for 2,500 if you let me have your place in line :ho



and because fuck you.

And because you can't bribe people so no

and there are 8 more people before you so you have to wait -__-


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2009)

I think I only repped you today so I can bribe 7 of them :ho


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2009)

You can't bribe me :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2009)

Not going to work on me. I'm too heavily trained in the Dark Side of The Force.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think I only repped you today so I can bribe 7 of them :ho


actually, you'd lose all your reps because I AM the one who decides the order here 




Vae said:


> You can't bribe me :ho



haha, now that's a kind of a person, good job  <3


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, now that's a kind of a person, good job  <3



Why thank you KY


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Hello, Dearest Yuki.
> 
> Since my gif is not going to be made, I have a task for you =D! I know this stock is small, but I couldn't find it any bigger. Can you make a set out of it? - you can pick the sizes =D! Except a 150x150 avatar, of course. Nothing too fancy, please. Maybe something darker.
> 
> ...




I hope you like it :/





or closer ;/​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Not going to work on me. I'm too heavily trained in the Dark Side of The Force.


Another great thing 

Jedi persuasion = shit, right? :ho



Vae said:


> Why thank you KY



stop calling me KY 
I'm not KY, someone else is known on that nickname >_>''


*Order request list:


3.- Quagles
4.- Miyamoto Musashi
5.- Mojo
6.- Serp
7.- The observer
8.- King Lloyd
9.- Vae
10.- Sunnuvman*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Another great thing
> 
> Jedi persuasion = shit, right? :ho




Jedi persuasion only works on the weak minded, which I'm not, lest Divine Inspiration comes into play.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

Quagles said:


> Alright here is my request.
> 
> Ava: 150x150
> 
> ...







Hope you like it <3

Don't forget to credit as well. 
Also, Norway <3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

*Order request list:



4.- Miyamoto Musashi
5.- Mojo
6.- Serp
7.- The observer
8.- King Lloyd
9.- Vae
10.- Sunnuvman*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2009)

#4, I am.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

Holy shit . It's like it's always your turn lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, you. pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Oh, you. pek



not going to do it now btw ;O


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I can wait. pek


----------



## Quagles (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the set <3, 

Exactly the way I wanted it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 5, 2009)

Request



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Avatar on guy on the left, also with effects

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: same as avatar
Extra: effects on the signature too

Thank you


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 5, 2009)

I've seen your sets around, look nice 



Avy:
150x150 dotted border pls

Sig: 
Non senior size. Make it pretty 

If theres any problem with the request, let me know.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2009)

Cancelling my request. I got a blender peon to do it so you'd have less work.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Beyond Birthday said:


> I've seen your sets around, look nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, no problem... though you'll have to wait a while till i finish them 



Sunuvmann said:


> Cancelling my request. I got a blender peon to do it so you'd have less work.



I'm happy then. and pff, peon


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2009)

*Order request list:

- Miyamoto Musashi
- Mojo
- Serp
- The observer
- King Lloyd
- Vae
- Ema Skye
- Beyond Birthday*​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2009)

Compared to the princess, yar they be peons


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh, if your busy, take your time :3


----------



## Nicola (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow... gosh, I hate to add on to your list. 
I have to request a set, though. <3 I'm patient, so don't worry. 

Stock:

Avatar: 125x125 please ^^
Sig: as long as it fits for a normal member
Border: ??? as long as it's black I guess lol xD
MAKE IT BEAUTIFUL. 

Thank you...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Wow... gosh, I hate to add on to your list.
> I have to request a set, though. <3 I'm patient, so don't worry.
> 
> Stock:
> ...



haha, i'm happy to see someone cares about me, but still XD <3 don't worry about it cutie :3




*Order request list*


*- Miyamoto Musashi
- Mojo
- Serp
- The observer
- King Lloyd
- Vae
- Ema Skye
- Beyond Birthday
- Colpetto*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Kami, I have a new request., a set of this. Senior size it. I don't mind being on the waiting list for this one. Work your magic.
> 
> And that special border would be nice. Go crazy with it if you want.









If you keep changing yar sets so fast you gunna end up castrated ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

*Order request list*


*
- Mojo
- Serp
- The observer
- King Lloyd
- Vae
- Ema Skye
- Beyond Birthday
- Colpetto*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2009)

Oooh.... Sexiness. I'm going to rep you for this one. pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Oooh.... Sexiness. I'm going to rep you for this one. pek



I'm sorry, but i fuckin' love red-black combination D:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm sorry, but i fuckin' love red-black combination D:



I know you didn't read my mind.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

Mojo said:


> Hello Emily. I was wondering if you could do something like this or like it?



Not so sure if you like it but still 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

lalalalaaaaaaaaa

*Order request list*


*

- Serp
- The observer
- King Lloyd
- Vae
- Ema Skye
- Beyond Birthday
- Colpetto*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2009)

It looks like the list always grows on pace if not faster than you knock em out

Hey, whatcha think would be a good theme for my next one? I'm outta ideas...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

Serp said:


> Yuki I need a new set for my namechange back to Serp
> 
> Sig and Avy plz.
> 
> ...



sorry, lol, i didn't notice the size of the ava xD

Hope you likes . And dun forget, credit as well  <3




Iz this mishterious enuff? ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

*Order request list*


*


- The observer
- King Lloyd
- Vae
- Ema Skye
- Beyond Birthday
- Colpetto*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

The Observer said:


> Since Naruto Uzumaki is banned, and is not using this anymore, can you use please use this stock to make an avvy for me? If you could zoom in on Naruto's face, that would be great. Also, could you resize this ffor a normal member's signature please?



Is this ok? 




Don't forget to credit as well if you take it ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

*Order request list*


*
- King Lloyd
- Vae
- Ema Skye
- Beyond Birthday
- Colpetto*


----------



## Jimin (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh, okay. The avatar should be Haruhi only. The sig is the whole picture I provided.


----------



## Nicola (Feb 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, i'm happy to see someone cares about me, but still XD <3 don't worry about it cutie :3



Awww, alright... I just didn't want you to feel rushed.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Oh, okay. The avatar should be Haruhi only. The sig is the whole picture I provided.


hm, ok -__-

and what exactly for the sig? :/ Background replacement, or trans, or what? 


anyway, ava
​



Colpetto said:


> Awww, alright... I just didn't want you to feel rushed.



Meh, anyway . It's not that the customer makes the rules here, really >__<''. If they can wait, then fine, if they can't, they should go somewhere else . It's not like i'll stress myself or get rushed because a customer wants >__<. All depends on my free time ;/


----------



## Jimin (Feb 7, 2009)

^Gimme cool effects, please. I always thought we were on the same wavelength. I was clearly wrong...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Gimme cool effects, please. I always thought we were on the same wavelength. I was clearly wrong...



why are you using crying emoticons? 

i'm just asking to make sure . It happened that i stressed myself adding backgrounds when people just wanted a trans 

Are you taking the avatar?


----------



## Jimin (Feb 7, 2009)

^Yes. sniffs


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Yes. sniffs



Happy? 

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

*Order request list*


*
- Vae
- Ema Skye
- Beyond Birthday
- Colpetto*

These later, or tomorrow


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

Vae said:


> Hey hey, here we go.
> 
> This is a request for an avy.
> 
> ...



Don't forget to credit as well 
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

*Order request list*


*

- Ema Skye
- Beyond Birthday
- Colpetto*

These later, or tomorrow


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2009)

Take a break, you work too much


----------



## Jimin (Feb 7, 2009)

^Awesome work, Emily. Will rep/credit. Using now.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Awesome work, Emily. Will rep/credit. Using now.



you're welcome  <3


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Yuki, i know you might be over worked but I'd like to make a request for sig please. You have total artist control do whatever you want with it and I will credit + rep, anyways no rush, you can take your time with it. 

Stock:


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Don't forget to credit as well
> ​



Thanks, I love em both Yuki ^^


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Is this ok? ​




Perfect. Thank you very much.​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2009)

KushyKage said:


> Hey Yuki, i know you might be over worked but I'd like to make a request for sig please. You have total artist control do whatever you want with it and I will credit + rep, anyways no rush, you can take your time with it.
> 
> Stock:



Calling me Yuki after such a long time Kevin? pff, seems like you forgot about me, totally... but anyway...

you want some colours added or something? if yes, what colours do you prefer? It would be nice if you'd give me some more details ;/

and close your sig please 


*Order request list*


*

- Ema Skye
- Beyond Birthday
- Colpetto
- KushyKage*

These later, or tomorrow 


Vae said:


> Thanks, I love em both Yuki ^^





The Observer said:


> Perfect. Thank you very much.



you're welcome guys


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Wow... gosh, I hate to add on to your list.
> I have to request a set, though. <3 I'm patient, so don't worry.
> 
> Stock:
> ...



do you like this? 
I didn't find any text to add so i let it simple. If you have something in your mind, just tell me <3





EDIT: oh lol, just when i was working at your set, this song started from my list . So i think it's kinda fit for this sig so if you don't mind, listen to it xD

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMZQArDgAQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2009)

*Order request list*


*

- Ema Skye - on hold
- Beyond Birthday - on hold
- KushyKage*


----------



## Nicola (Feb 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> do you like this?
> I didn't find any text to add so i let it simple. If you have something in your mind, just tell me <3
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!! 
This is so pretty! 


Do you want to add text to it? If you want to, you can... then maybe I can decide on which one I like better? 
Hope this isn't a bother or anything... ^^


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sorry Yuki  Don't take my request, I understand that what I did was very wrong since you guys work hard on these things.

But I will be using your shop again


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> WOW!!!
> This is so pretty!
> 
> 
> ...



haha, glad you like <3

well... come on, you can help me with something . Anything you like..
Immortal love, Love beyond time...?





Beyond Birthday said:


> I'm sorry Yuki  Don't take my request, I understand that what I did was very wrong since you guys work hard on these things.
> 
> But I will be using your shop again



It's not about that as i told you. But what you did is not correct for me or for Stef either, really. If you see, i actually didn't say anything and TOOK your request even though you don't meet the requirements (you need 500 posts at least) but the request at another shop at the same time thing... is kinda too much, don't you think?


----------



## Nicola (Feb 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, glad you like <3
> 
> well... come on, you can help me with something . Anything you like..
> Immortal love, Love beyond time...?



Ohhh, love beyond time appeals to me.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Ohhh, love beyond time appeals to me.



Is this better? 
​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2009)

Requesting you make a set we can have for the next week for Valentines day :ho


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Requesting you make a set we can have for the next week for Valentines day :ho



but it's not 14 yet 

and i dunno any  characters or whatever D:


----------



## Nicola (Feb 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Is this better?
> ​




Awww geez... I don't know which one to use... the one with the text or without. I love both of them. 


Thank you so much, though!!  I'm make sure to stop by here again when I need a new, beautiful set.  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2009)

use the one with the text 

and you're welcome <3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2009)

Romeo x Juliet? But meh, that anime is utter crap. 

Ah! What about Simon x Nia or Kamina x Yoko?


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 8, 2009)

sorry emz ...its been awhile, see you still remember to call me kevin to get back at m lol. i missed ya ya know? anyways colours huh? maybe some red, blue and black? oh why not put some purple in it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2009)

Dammit guys, turn sigs off


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 9, 2009)

hm, so i got 3 more.

*Order request list*


*

- Ema Skye 
- Beyond Birthday 
- KushyKage*


----------



## Leraine (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Emily, do you think you can make me a senior avatar sometime soon? <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 9, 2009)

any time you want dear, i'm here


----------



## Leraine (Feb 9, 2009)

Begins quest for ultimate stock.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 9, 2009)

Can someone add a dotted line border to my avy! Thanks!


----------



## Leraine (Feb 10, 2009)

Since I didn't actually plan on getting a new avatar (unlike what my previous post claims ) I'll just dumb a few stocks in here and you choose with which you want to work. 


*Spoiler*: _Stocks_ 









That ought to be enough. >__>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Since I didn't actually plan on getting a new avatar (unlike what my previous post claims ) I'll just dumb a few stocks in here and you choose with which you want to work.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stocks_
> ...



The avatars you had before and you posting these stocks now make the pics totally unfit  for your style, wtf


----------



## Leraine (Feb 10, 2009)

Actually, I love those kinda stocks, but I never got to cropping stuff and ended up using other stocks. 
I used two of them for avatars once, actually, but only wore one (shortly).


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how is this?




Don't forget to credit as well >__<​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Can someone add a dotted line border to my avy! Thanks!





Like this? ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Actually, I love those kinda stocks, but I never got to cropping stuff and ended up using other stocks.
> I used two of them for avatars once, actually, but only wore one (shortly).



ok then, i think i like the first the most 



*Order request list*
*
- Beyond Birthday 
- KushyKage
- Lerany*


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 10, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> how is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you I'll use it tomorow


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd and resized please Kami-Chan 



Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this Trans'd and resized please Kami-Chan
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



no avatar?  and sure, just a few minutes 

what's the name of the guy btw? Vocaloid, i know, though...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2009)

Kaito . Ive heard a lot of songs of youtube and I love his voice so much, and Luka's pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn, i have to watch that anime too sometime soon


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2009)

done ;3
​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you Kami-Chan pek


(Listen to Kaito. His voice is so soft and relaxing )


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Thank you Kami-Chan pek
> 
> 
> (Listen to Kaito. His voice is so soft and relaxing )



give me some links, i have no idea what to look for >__<


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2009)

Heres one that leads onto others 

Linky Link
Hope you enjoy


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Garfield (Feb 11, 2009)

Is it time for me to be able to request new set? :>


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 11, 2009)

Could you pimp out my set? I really liked the sets you've done for Musashi.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Depends . what he gave me was a set with white background, so i deleted that and created a new one


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 11, 2009)

She has to let the Divine Inspiration kick in, otherwise nothing good comes out of it. Isn't that right, Emi?


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmm can you not do anything with it like that? Doesn't really have to be like his. 

If not I'll have him cut out for you without the background.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 12, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> She has to let the Divine Inspiration kick in, otherwise nothing good comes out of it. Isn't that right, Emi?


Someone who got to learn some things about my artistic mode has just been born <3



Kizaru said:


> Hmm can you not do anything with it like that? Doesn't really have to be like his.
> 
> If not I'll have him cut out for you without the background.



hm, so you just want the guy in your avatar to be cropped and add a background to fit? is that good?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 12, 2009)

*Order request list*
*
- Beyond Birthday 
- KushyKage
- Lerany
- St Jimmy
- Deshu
- Kikizaru*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 12, 2009)

Beyond Birthday said:


> I'm sorry Yuki  Don't take my request, I understand that what I did was very wrong since you guys work hard on these things.
> 
> But I will be using your shop again



sorry, but i did it 




Credit as well . If you don't want it, i'll put it to giveaways ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 12, 2009)

*Order request list*
*
- KushyKage
- Lerany
- St Jimmy
- Deshu
- Kikizaru*


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 12, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sorry, but i did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Will use 

But I told you not to 

But its beautiful pek Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2009)

Beyond Birthday said:


> Will use
> 
> But I told you not to
> 
> But its beautiful pek Thanks



You're welcome 

*Order request list*
*
- KushyKage
- Lerany
- St Jimmy
- Deshu
- Kikizaru*


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Someone who got to learn some things about my artistic mode has just been born <3
> 
> 
> 
> hm, so you just want the guy in your avatar to be cropped and add a background to fit? is that good?



Sounds good.  Make it perdy plz.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Sounds good.  Make it perdy plz.



err... perdy?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2009)

By perdy he means give it that Divine touch. [/translation]

pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2009)

he probably wanted to say pretty . Oh lol, i get it >__<


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2009)

lol ______


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2009)

KushyKage said:


> Hey Yuki, i know you might be over worked but I'd like to make a request for sig please. You have total artist control do whatever you want with it and I will credit + rep, anyways no rush, you can take your time with it.
> 
> Stock:



Hope you like it kev . Sorry, but couldn't see the blue fit here if you wanted it darker and add red >__<


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2009)

*Order request list*
*

- Lerany
- St Jimmy
- Deshu
- Kikizaru*


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it kev . Sorry, but couldn't see the blue fit here if you wanted it darker and add red >__<
> 
> 
> ​



no thats all good, no blue is better anyways. Its sooo sick!!! i like it!! thanks emz!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2009)

you're welcome silly  <3


----------



## wes (Feb 14, 2009)

could i get a new set plz yuki



can you get rid of the guy in light blue aswell only need the guy in the red/white stripes

text : Pride Power Passion PSV 

i hope ur divine inspiration makes another masterpiece


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> could i get a new set plz yuki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh you  <3

can't you find a better pic tho? D:
Better as in quality or something ~__~
I think i'll do another background replacement if you can't then, lol >_>

You don't mind waiting a bit, do you? <3


----------



## wes (Feb 14, 2009)

rome wasnt built in a day ofc i can wait  

u mean in better quality a bigger pic?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> rome wasnt built in a day ofc i can wait
> 
> u mean in better quality a bigger pic?



Not only bigger versions, but show me some alternatives, and let me pick the image, kay?


----------



## wes (Feb 14, 2009)

its hard to find good pics  everytime i find a good one it gets screwed over for some reason


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2009)

pfff, fine then lazy ass 


 I'll do this


----------



## wes (Feb 14, 2009)

nah im searching for better pics but there arent much good ones around i found this perfect one but it wouldnt let me use it when i saved it it just turned out to be some weird cube


----------



## Fang (Feb 14, 2009)

you know what to do emi emi.  

black borders for the avatar, a sexy siggie, ect...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> nah im searching for better pics but there arent much good ones around i found this perfect one but it wouldnt let me use it when i saved it it just turned out to be some weird cube


hm... ok then >__<

give me the link to the pic and i'll save it then :/



TWF said:


> you know what to do emi emi.
> 
> black borders for the avatar, a sexy siggie, ect...




Right after you learn how to turn sigs off Sam <3
And do you want it trans only?... or should i add a background? ;o any colours? or just keep it black and white?


*Order request list*
*

- Lerany
- St Jimmy
- Deshu
- Kikizaru
- Solution
- TWF*


----------



## Fang (Feb 14, 2009)

actually since you have a bunch of people requesting and i'm impatient i'll have naeblisu do it.

dun worry, emily. :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2009)

TWF said:


> actually since you have a bunch of people requesting and i'm impatient i'll have naeblisu do it.
> 
> dun worry, emily. :3



yeah fine  

and your sigs


----------



## wes (Feb 14, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hm... ok then >__<
> 
> give me the link to the pic and i'll save it then :/





if it doesnt work i can drop this and go for something else if u want me 2 i dont want to make annoying for u

edit:since i have the feeling im bothering u with the PSV stuf 







text: David Villa
if u need anything else or dont wanna do it just tell me cuz im making this difficult for u lol


----------



## Bones (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm requesting two sigs and avatar for each picture posted below. 
The text will be something how about Zaraik Kenpachi pawns the bleach universe and my username should be a added.
Size of the sig: 450 by 250


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 15, 2009)

sensei u think u can do somethintg wiht this?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 15, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> sensei u think u can do somethintg wiht this?



I think i can . And lol, i was about to tell you you're fucked up when i saw the post at Red's shop as well . But i saw you were cancelling the request .

And hm, yeah, i think i can work something on that


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 15, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I think i can . And lol, i was about to tell you you're fucked up when i saw the post at Red's shop as well . But i saw you were cancelling the request .
> 
> And hm, yeah, i think i can work something on that



That was a different stock anyway if you ever saw my Mourinho avatar i wanted him to change something but i dont need it now and thanks <33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 15, 2009)

*Order request list*
*

- Lerany
- St Jimmy
- Deshu
- Kikizaru
- Solution
- Bones
- Hibari Kyoya*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a request. 

I'd like a set of this. 


Senior size meh, and go bonkers with it, even include that special boreder. And don't worry, take your time with this. I love it when Divine Inspiration kicks in.  <33


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 15, 2009)

I think requesting here is worth the wait :3
Here ;3


*Spoiler*: _Le Stockzorz._ 








Text: Sayo Aisaka (can you make the color and font somewhat ghastly; like the color surrounding her hair?)

Border: rounded

Type: set

Style: go and fuck up that part with your skills :3

Size: senior member size, sig can be any size.

And if I may, I'd like to request another thing:



Size : 170x170
text : Kagurazaka Asuna (on the side)
Border: 1px black


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 15, 2009)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> I think requesting here is worth the wait :3
> Here ;3
> 
> 
> ...



*Order request list*
*

- Lerany
- St Jimmy
- Deshu
- Kikizaru
- Solution
- Bones
- Hibari Kyoya
- Myamoto Musashi
- Mikoto Uchiha*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2009)

I edited my request thar.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 16, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I edited my request thar.



ah, the pic looks better than the other one


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 16, 2009)

*Order request list*
*


- Deshu - on hold
- Kikizaru
- Solution
- Bones
- Hibari Kyoya
- Myamoto Musashi
- Mikoto Uchiha*


----------



## Leraine (Feb 16, 2009)

Wah and where is mine?


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 16, 2009)

Long, long list. Last time I requested it took a week  
I wonder how long it'll be now 
It's because you're famous


----------



## wes (Feb 16, 2009)

did you see the new pics i put on here a few days ago yuki? i hope those wil do if not tell me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 16, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Wah and where is mine?


i thought you... don't want it... 


SoLuTioN said:


> did you see the new pics i put on here a few days ago yuki? i hope those wil do if not tell me



yeah, i saw them ;]


----------



## Leraine (Feb 16, 2009)

Why would I not? ;_____;

Well, for now maybe, since I want to spite ezxx with my kawaii cellpone-chan ava.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 17, 2009)

Avatar: 150x150
Sig: any

Either of these two


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 18, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Avatar: 150x150
> Sig: any
> 
> Either of these two



sorry, but i'm not taking your request, request somewhere else please


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry to add to the workload....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock: 

Avatar: If you could, zoom in on Luffy's face. Size of a senior  member's avatar.

Sig: A resized version of the stock, senior member sized.

Thank you!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 18, 2009)

The Observer said:


> Sorry to add to the workload....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I remember you requested this at another shop too, didn't you?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 19, 2009)

Emily! 

I have request! 

Could you please make a set!

of this?



sig size: 382x550
avy size: 150x150

That would be awesome!

THX!!!


----------



## BVB (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello Kamishiro Yuki!

Proxy told me, that you do awesome sets for rep and credit 

I'd like to have a set of this picture, if you have the time and you feel like doing it. 

Stock: 
avy : senior size pls  sig: The pictures dimension is fine
border color: a blue that fits the ocean 
and yes i'd like to have borders! ^^

Thank you in advance! 
I'm looking forward to your work =)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 19, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Why would I not? ;_____;
> 
> Well, for now maybe, since I want to spite ezxx with my kawaii cellpone-chan ava.



Is it any good Marsy? <3


resizing affected a bit the quality ;~;​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 19, 2009)

*Order request list*
*


- Kikizaru
- Solution
- Bones
- Hibari Kyoya
- Myamoto Musashi
- Mikoto Uchiha
- Katon
- Karotte*


----------



## Leraine (Feb 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Is it any good Marsy? <3
> 
> 
> resizing affected a bit the quality ;~;​



Yaaays! I like it <33~

Dun worry, I think it's only noticeable in the face a bit. xO


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 19, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Yaaays! I like it <33~
> 
> Dun worry, I think it's only noticeable in the face a bit. xO



eh, hope no one will notice  <3


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sorry, but i'm not taking your request, request somewhere else please



No problem.

Thanks anyway Em


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Could you pimp out my set? I really liked the sets you've done for Musashi.



How is it? 




Credit as well if you use it mistar  And hope you like the blue tones . You didn't specify any colour you'd prefer so i picked one myself​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> No problem.
> 
> Thanks anyway Em



Thank you for understanding 


*Order request list*
*


- Solution 1
- Bones 2
- Hibari Kyoya 3
- Myamoto Musashi 4
- Mikoto Uchiha 5
- Katon 6
- Karotte 7*


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yes pure win. Its 'perdy'.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Oh yes pure win. Its 'perdy'.



good then


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> rome wasnt built in a day ofc i can wait
> 
> u mean in better quality a bigger pic?



How about this mistar? 




You like? ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2009)

*Order request list*
*


- Bones 2
- Hibari Kyoya 3
- Myamoto Musashi 4
- Mikoto Uchiha 5
- Katon 6
- Karotte 7*


----------



## wes (Feb 20, 2009)

i think i just died and went to heaven 
epic work again yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2009)

SoLuTioN said:


> i think i just died and went to heaven
> epic work again yuki



Perfect then  <3


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2009)

Requesting Sig
dimensions: 540x150
max size: 50k

*Spoiler*: __ 






Lara Croft​




*Spoiler*: __ 





Lara Croft​



Can anyone work their magic, and create a unique and kick ass sig?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I remember you requested this at another shop too, didn't you?



yes, but that shop wasn't active at all. I removed the request.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Id said:


> Requesting Sig
> dimensions: 540x150
> max size: 50k
> 
> ...



Only worker here sir 

and sig from... the first, or the second picture? or it's my pick?  Cuz i prefer the second >_<

and the maximum size for a sig is 500x500, and you said 540 which is not possible or you'll get sig banned.

Any prefered colours?

Also, hope you don't mind waiting for a bit, i can't do it right now


The Observer said:


> yes, but that shop wasn't active at all. I removed the request.



oh... i see... lemme see what i can do when your turn comes, ok?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2009)

*Order request list*
*


- Bones 
- Hibari Kyoya 
- Myamoto Musashi 
- Mikoto Uchiha 
- The Observer
- Katon 
- Karotte 
- ID*


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2009)

> oh... i see... lemme see what i can do when your turn comes, ok?



no problem. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2009)

The Observer said:


> no problem. Thanks for helping.



Also, turn off your sig . This time, and the previous time too please.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Only worker here sir
> 
> and sig from... the first, or the second picture? or it's my pick?  Cuz i prefer the second >_<
> 
> ...



I can wait my turn, that’s not a problem. I was hoping if you could get both characters in the sig. 

I understand that here the size limit is 500 x 500. However, its not for this forum. 540 x 150 is the limit for another forum….er I hope its not of much of a problem?


I don’t have any preferred colors.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2009)

I need ideas on what set to make next


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 21, 2009)

Id said:


> I can wait my turn, that’s not a problem. I was hoping if you could get both characters in the sig.
> 
> I understand that here the size limit is 500 x 500. However, its not for this forum. 540 x 150 is the limit for another forum….er I hope its not of much of a problem?
> 
> ...



Well not really the size isn't a problem at all, i can get any sizes but still... i didn't do anything for other forums, that's the point, since my shop requires credit as well.
They don't have any GFXers there ? 

And let me think about it anyway, there's still time till your turn


----------



## Id (Feb 21, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well not really the size isn't a problem at all, i can get any sizes but still... i didn't do anything for other forums, that's the point, since my shop requires credit as well.
> They don't have any GFXers there ?
> 
> And let me think about it anyway, there's still time till your turn



Lol you worry to much. I will still flaunt and wear the sig here.  Credit will still go to you (with you named linked an all).


----------



## Fay (Feb 22, 2009)

Requesting a transparent for this pic:


Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 24, 2009)

Id said:


> Lol you worry to much. I will still flaunt and wear the sig here.  Credit will still go to you (with you named linked an all).


Ok then, thank you 




Fay said:


> Requesting a transparent for this pic:
> 
> 
> Thank you.



you'll have it in a few moments. 


Sorry, been busy lately =__=

*Order request list*
*


- Bones 
- Hibari Kyoya 
- Myamoto Musashi 
- Mikoto Uchiha 
- The Observer
- Katon 
- Karotte 
- ID*


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 24, 2009)

OH wow. It's taking so long


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *
> - Bones
> - Hibari Kyoya
> - Myamoto Musashi
> ...



My name is cross off, so does that mean you are done ? And where is it  ?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 24, 2009)

Bones said:


> I'm requesting two sigs and avatar for each picture posted below.
> The text will be something how about Zaraik Kenpachi pawns the bleach universe and my username should be a added.
> Size of the sig: 450 by 250



How do you like this? 




don't forget, credit as well ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 24, 2009)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> OH wow. It's taking so long


You're off the list then. Request somewhere else.



Bones said:


> My name is cross off, so does that mean you are done ? And where is it  ?



Nah, when the name is crossed it means i'm working on it 

And close your signature next time


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 24, 2009)

*Order request list*
*

- Hibari Kyoya 
- Myamoto Musashi 
- Mikoto Uchiha 
- The Observer
- Katon 
- Karotte 
- ID*


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How do you like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great work, so I guess I'm last on list for the Pain sig ??


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello Kamishiro Yuki! 

Is it possible to change my request? 
I'd like to change the stock.



EDIT: sorry forgot to close the sig


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 24, 2009)

Bones said:


> Great work, so I guess I'm last on list for the Pain sig ??


per request you can only get a set, that consisting of an avatar and a signature, no more.
If you want something else, request again after a while



Karotte said:


> Hello Kamishiro Yuki!
> 
> Is it possible to change my request?
> I'd like to change the stock.



yeah it is, but i don't really like that stock btw.

And close your sig please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 25, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> sensei u think u can do somethintg wiht this?




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 25, 2009)

*Order request list*
*

- Myamoto Musashi 
- Mikoto Uchiha 
- The Observer
- Katon 
- Karotte 
- ID*


----------



## BVB (Feb 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah it is, but i don't really like that stock btw.
> 
> And close your sig please





How about this stock? That one would be awesome.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 25, 2009)

Karotte said:


> How about this stock? That one would be awesome.



a bit better. So i have the freedom to pick the one i like better? :3


----------



## BVB (Feb 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> a bit better. So i have the freedom to pick the one i like better? :3



yes you have.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks emi <333


----------



## Gecka (Feb 26, 2009)

not askin for much. just a transparency.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2009)

Heya Yuki, I'm back 

same as usual


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 1, 2009)

Gecka said:


> not askin for much. just a transparency.



um, no problem, you'll have it soon >_>
sorry haven't been around



Kaze said:


> Heya Yuki, I'm back
> 
> same as usual



same as usual? errr... you mean what? i can do you only a trans out of that, i don't work with colorless picktars


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay then this one:

Senior size parameters, and just make it pretty


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 1, 2009)

considering her face is hard to make her pretty lol . You don't care that much about colours, right?

and btw, you'll have to wait a bit, i'm not the most free person in the world at the moment


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh Migthy Kashimiru Yuki! and Co!

I have come to you today, humble for I am in a great Need of your pure awesome Skillz!
Whenever you have the time and you feel like , could you do some Suigetsu X Ino ? pleease? I would be super grateful.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 1, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Oh Migthy Kashimiru Yuki! and Co!
> 
> I have come to you today, humble for I am in a great Need of your pure awesome Skillz!
> Whenever you have the time and you feel like , could you do some Suigetsu X Ino ? pleease? I would be super grateful.



first of all mister 
Turn your sig off 
Second of all, i only work with people's stocks, i don't provide them stocks 

Thank you


----------



## Garfield (Mar 1, 2009)

Could I maybe have a nice Avatar from this and help with writing some nice quote to go for a set?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 1, 2009)

*Order request list*
*

- Myamoto Musashi 
- Mikoto Uchiha 
- The Observer
- Katon 
- Karotte 
- ID
- Gecka
- Kaze
- Suigetsu
- Adee*


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2009)

No worries, I just wanted to know if it was ok before getting more into it 
Anyhow  I must provide you with the goods , right?

ive me a little time, after all I am wel behind the list


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 2, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> No worries, I just wanted to know if it was ok before getting more into it
> Anyhow  I must provide you with the goods , right?
> 
> ive me a little time, after all I am wel behind the list



Yeah you have enough time to find stocks anyway, but you know i can refuse the stock if it's bad quality or if i don't like it, don't you?  (if i don't like not refering to a paring i don't like for example but the image itself)

And also, if you keep turning off your sigs if you keep posting


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 2, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I have a request.
> 
> I'd like a set of this.
> 
> ...



how do you like this mister? 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 2, 2009)

*Order request list*
*

- The Observer
- Katon 
- Karotte 
- ID
- Gecka
- Kaze
- Suigetsu
- Adee*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 3, 2009)

The Observer said:


> Sorry to add to the workload....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Do you like it this way? 




Don't forget to credit as well, kay? ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 3, 2009)

*Order request list*
*

- Katon 
- Karotte 
- ID
- Gecka
- Kaze
- Suigetsu
- Adee*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 3, 2009)

Light will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will tryyy
To fix you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 3, 2009)

you're welcome


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2009)

Avy/Signature Request

Stock: x
Size: -
Avy: 150x150
Signature: 350x175(or whatever looks good)
Text: -
Avy: None
Signature: Stand proud, Warrior of the Dawn.
Borders: Rounded
Other: If you wish to add anything extra, go right ahead.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2009)

Vae said:


> Avy/Signature Request
> 
> Stock:
> Size: -
> ...



you'll have to wait a bit for it tho :?
hope you don't mind. i'll tell you when it's ready via visitor message

*Order request list*
*

- Katon 
- Karotte 
- ID
- Gecka
- Kaze
- Suigetsu
- Adee
- Vae*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2009)

I see some text thar in mah sig. Wat does it say? 

And also, thanks for the set. You made Roshi more of a pimp than he already is.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you'll have to wait a bit for it tho :?
> hope you don't mind. i'll tell you when it's ready via visitor message
> 
> *Order request list*
> ...



I don't mind waiting, I could see the list clearly when I posted.
And if you tell me when its done thats even better.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I see some text thar in mah sig. Wat does it say?
> 
> And also, thanks for the set. You made Roshi more of a pimp than he already is.


Thanks dude 

even though i should've refused the request, i didn't like the stock at all but meh, you're a friend =))




Vae said:


> I don't mind waiting, I could see the list clearly when I posted.
> And if you tell me when its done thats even better.


Ok it shall be done that way then 

Thanks for understanding


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> even though i should've refused the request, i didn't like the stock at all but meh, you're a friend =))



No prob. And it would have been alright if you didn't want to do it. I'd be back though. 

And friend?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> even though i should've refused the request, i didn't like the stock at all but meh, you're a friend =))
> 
> ...



No problem, now to stop the useless spam with a smilie!


----------



## Enzo (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm next! 

perfect!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah right 
I think i'll practice a bit today


----------



## Enzo (Mar 5, 2009)

Do as you like


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2009)

any prefered colours btw?


----------



## Enzo (Mar 5, 2009)

Sadly I have no idea...what would suit the pic?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2009)

magenta, yellow, black, reds?


----------



## Enzo (Mar 5, 2009)

Black or blue would be cool.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2009)

i can't use only a colour 

Just let me pick it, and obviously you get ass slapped if you don't like it


----------



## Enzo (Mar 5, 2009)

Be my guest! 

Well they are my favourites...
I?ll trust you! 

Any idea when it?s finished?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2009)

Katon said:


> Be my guest!
> 
> Well they are my favourites...
> I?ll trust you!
> ...



finished now i guess? 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2009)

*Order request list*
*

- Karotte 
- ID
- Gecka
- Kaze
- Suigetsu
- Adee
- Vae*


----------



## Enzo (Mar 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> finished now i guess?
> 
> 
> ​



AAAAAAHHH!!!! 

Pefect emi!!! 

THX!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2009)

Credit as well, kay?


----------



## Enzo (Mar 5, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kamishiro Yuki again.

But I gave you credit in my sig! 

THX yuki!
It's perfect!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2009)

Katon said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kamishiro Yuki again.
> 
> But I gave you credit in my sig!
> 
> ...



you're welcome dear


----------



## Enzo (Mar 5, 2009)

BTW...do you like my leopard? 

I love cats!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2009)

Katon said:


> BTW...do you like my leopard?
> 
> I love cats!



I have a leopard on a shirt of mine and 4 cats at home so what do ya think?


----------



## Enzo (Mar 5, 2009)

I see...!


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 5, 2009)

A question, would it be okay for me to change my request alittle? the stock, text, and maybe size? since Its not my turn yet


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2009)

Obviously you can 
but delete the previous message or i might get confused when i check for the request <3


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 5, 2009)

I won't delete it, I'll edit it tommorow  I need to find a new smexy pic, got any suggestions on a theme?


----------



## Kek (Mar 5, 2009)

Gif sig please? Let me know if its too long.


----------



## JJ (Mar 5, 2009)

You don't have to rush on this or anything. I just loved this and wanted to use it for my avy sig. The only thing I ask is since I can have a bigger avatar if you can make it 150 x 200 that would be great. Anything else I leave to you.  Whenever you find the time is fine with me.  

I wish the stock was bigger, but oh well.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 5, 2009)

Edited my request


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 6, 2009)

Kek said:


> Gif sig please? Let me know if its too long.


Did it so as to save Emi some work =]



Hope you don't mind the title I threw in


----------



## Kek (Mar 6, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Did it so as to save Emi some work =]
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind the title I threw in



Not at all, thank you!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2009)

Vae said:


> Edited my request


You call that soldier sexy? 

where is your taste for sexiness man? 



Sunuvmann said:


> Did it so as to save Emi some work =]
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind the title I threw in



Thanks Petur pek I dunno how to do that anyway in PS3 XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> You don't have to rush on this or anything. I just loved this and wanted to use it for my avy sig. The only thing I ask is since I can have a bigger avatar if you can make it 150 x 200 that would be great. Anything else I leave to you.  Whenever you find the time is fine with me.
> 
> I wish the stock was bigger, but oh well.



ooohh, sasuke, didn't work on a sasuke stock for some time xD. Yap, i can do any size you want, that doesn't matter too much 
And the size doesn't matter silly, i still have to resize it a bit more for the avy <3
i'll try to do it as soon as possible 


*Order request list*
*

- Karotte 
- ID
- Gecka
- Kaze
- Suigetsu
- Adee
- Vae
- JJ*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 6, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks Petur pek I dunno how to do that anyway in PS3 XD


You're welcome pek

I can teach you gifs sometime. 

Or I'll just do any orders like this for you.

Mind you  @ the person who made the stock, they should learn to keep their cells the same size


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You call that soldier sexy?
> 
> where is your taste for sexiness man?
> 
> ...



Lol, I know its not sexy, couldn't find anything sexy so I took something ''cool''  sorry


----------



## Kobe (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ~~

Can you do a flashy badass set for this picture ?


----------



## Mojim (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello. I'm not sure whether this is a good stock for you to work with, but if it's not let me know as soon as possible. I'll try to find another stock.

Here it is 

*Spoiler*: __ 




size: 150x150
border: rounded with black or white color
extra: If its possible to make Gin's hand more bloody and on his face too. Other than that, add any magical skills you have!




Thank you!!​


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm back cus I can't get enough of your work.



Just like last time.. don't have any color request just something that will match. I see you have a lot of requests so i can wait. :[


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Hi ~~
> 
> Can you do a flashy badass set for this picture ?


ooo, nice stock  me likes it 

Hope you don't mind waiting for a bit though, i'm not having too much free time at the moment >_<
I'll notify you on pm or visitor message when it's ready, ok? 



Mojim said:


> Hello. I'm not sure whether this is a good stock for you to work with, but if it's not let me know as soon as possible. I'll try to find another stock.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> ...


Ok, the stock is good, don't worry. The problem is you have to wait for a bit, you mind it? :~;



Kizaru said:


> I'm back cus I can't get enough of your work.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like last time.. don't have any color request just something that will match. I see you have a lot of requests so i can wait. :[



haha, thank you mister <3
and yeah, i know, but i hope you understand i need some "inspiration" to do that xD And some more free time, yeah >_>
Thanks for requesting here again tho 


*Order request list


- Karotte 
- ID
- Gecka
- Kaze
- Suigetsu
- Adee
- Vae
- JJ 
- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
*


----------



## Mojim (Mar 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:
			
		

> Ok, the stock is good, don't worry. The problem is you have to wait for a bit, you mind it? :~;


Sure, take all the time you want ^^


----------



## Kobe (Mar 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ooo, nice stock  me likes it
> 
> Hope you don't mind waiting for a bit though, i'm not having too much free time at the moment >_<
> I'll notify you on pm or visitor message when it's ready, ok?



Isn't it 

Ok I can wait  it is not that urgent , thanks for your kindness..


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd like a transparent sig of this please, and a 130X130 avatar of Enel(Guy with the white hat) focused on his face.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Isn't it
> 
> Ok I can wait  it is not that urgent , thanks for your kindness..





Mojim said:


> Sure, take all the time you want ^^


Thanks guys 



battlerek said:


> I'd like a transparent sig of this please, and a 130X130 avatar of Enel(Guy with the white hat) focused on his face.



i'll do yours faster since it's just a trans i guess


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I'd like a transparent sig of this please, and a 130X130 avatar of Enel(Guy with the white hat) focused on his face.



don't forget to credit as well

​


----------



## Bones (Mar 8, 2009)

Avator and Sig request
You have the choice to pick from the three below pics

For those of you want to watch the Barça match 
For those of you want to watch the Barça match 
Size: 450 by 250
Text: Bones


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2009)

Bones said:


> Avator and Sig request
> You have the choice to pick from the three below pics
> 
> Byakkö
> ...



You do realize that there is about 11 requests infront of you, right?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello there. I'll like to know if some kind soul could help me render an avatar that meets the requirements of the forum (resolution and size). Because as you can see, the avatar I'm currently using isn't at its optimal quality and size, so I'll like somebody to help me out with that.

Here it is.


 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> don't forget to credit as well
> 
> ​



Holy crap that was fast. Thank you for your excellent work.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 8, 2009)

Bones said:


> Avator and Sig request
> You have the choice to pick from the three below pics
> 
> Byakkö
> ...





Vae said:


> You do realize that there is about 11 requests infront of you, right?


he/she likes waiting too i guess 



Ade-kun said:


> Hello there. I'll like to know if some kind soul could help me render an avatar that meets the requirements of the forum (resolution and size). Because as you can see, the avatar I'm currently using isn't at its optimal quality and size, so I'll like somebody to help me out with that.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> ...





battlerek said:


> Holy crap that was fast. Thank you for your excellent work.



It was just a trans, don't worry. Btw, turn off sig and credit too

*Order request list


- Karotte 
- ID
- Gecka
- Kaze
- Suigetsu
- Adee
- Vae
- JJ 
- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
- Adee-kun
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 8, 2009)

Ade-kun said:


> Hello there. I'll like to know if some kind soul could help me render an avatar that meets the requirements of the forum (resolution and size). Because as you can see, the avatar I'm currently using isn't at its optimal quality and size, so I'll like somebody to help me out with that.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> ...



Hope you don't mind i changed the font <3
credit as well 
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 8, 2009)

*Order request list


- Karotte 
- ID
- Kaze
- Suigetsu
- Adee
- Vae
- JJ 
- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
*


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Kami Yuki ! :WOW
+ reps.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 8, 2009)

Gecka said:


> I didn't request somewhere else
> 
> I can be a patient 14 year old darn it



sorry, didn't think you still want it 
​


----------



## Gecka (Mar 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sorry, didn't think you still want it
> ​



rawr sexy sig                    .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Hello Kamishiro Yuki!
> 
> Proxy told me, that you do awesome sets for rep and credit
> 
> ...



I picked this pic, hope you don't mind, and like it 



Don't forget to credit as well . And tell me if you likes ;]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2009)

*Order request list



- ID - 159
- Kaze - 159
- Suigetsu 160
- Adee 160
- Vae - 160
- JJ 
- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
*


----------



## Darth (Mar 9, 2009)

if/when you can, 


A sig would be appreciated.. I think I can manage for the ava.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> if/when you can,
> 
> 
> A sig would be appreciated.. I think I can manage for the ava.



umm, turn off your sig

and which part you want, because the pic is huge @__@
and.. what exactly?


----------



## Darth (Mar 9, 2009)

the right half would be alright.. basically, from the middle of the picture all the way to the right.

I have confidence in you, GO! AND MAKE ME A MASTERPIECE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> the right half would be alright.. basically, from the middle of the picture all the way to the right.
> 
> I have confidence in you, GO! AND MAKE ME A MASTERPIECE!!!!!!!!



I'll try but the pic is good enough already . And i didn't work too much on mecha looking things


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Order request list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up with the 159 and 160's ?


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I picked this pic, hope you don't mind, and like it
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to credit as well . And tell me if you likes ;]​



Thank you very much! It's awesome, kami-yuki! (is it ok to tell call you that? )

I will visit your shop next time!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2009)

Vae said:


> Whats up with the 159 and 160's ?


the number of the page where the request is XD



Karotte said:


> Thank you very much! It's awesome, kami-yuki! (is it ok to tell call you that? )
> 
> I will visit your shop next time!



No problem, you're welcome . Close the sig btw <3


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> No problem, you're welcome . Close the sig btw <3



just wanted to brag about my awesome new sig <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2009)

Karotte said:


> just wanted to brag about my awesome new sig <3



i'm glad you like it, and sorry i let you wait so much  <3


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> i'm glad you like it, and sorry i let you wait so much  <3



you're a busy woman and i'm patient, so it was no problem. 

i hope the mods/admins soon permit me to join seniormembers grp.. want to use the ava 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I love this smilie    xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2009)

Karotte said:


> you're a busy woman and i'm patient, so it was no problem.
> 
> i hope the mods/admins soon permit me to join seniormembers grp.. want to use the ava
> 
> ...



you'll have it in less than 24 hours, dun worry . And thanks for understanding, yeah, uni is stupid right now >__<


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you'll have it in less than 24 hours, dun worry . And thanks for understanding, yeah, uni is stupid right now >__<



oh, you're going to uni? What do you study, if i may ask? 

I'm trying to achieve my "abitur" right now, it's the highest graduation in germany... 

and school sucks right now as hard as possible.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2009)

Karotte said:


> oh, you're going to uni? What do you study, if i may ask?
> 
> I'm trying to achieve my "abitur" right now, it's the highest graduation in germany...
> 
> and school sucks right now as hard as possible.



You're 20 and trying to achieve the highest graduation? @__@ wow.... I'm 19, first year of uni and studying english japanese :]. English is not my 1st language either btw.
Yeah, now it's difficult to keep up >__<


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You're 20 and trying to achieve the highest graduation? @__@ wow.... I'm 19, first year of uni and studying english japanese :]. English is not my 1st language either btw.
> Yeah, now it's difficult to keep up >__<



aww you're studying japanese, i also want to. 

yeah, well i had to retake the last year of school, as i was quite lazy and unmotivated..

so i would have normally finished with 19.. then 9 months of civil service or going to the german army for 9 months.. 
If I did finish school last year, i could only go to uni this year the earliest.. but now i will attend to uni with 22. 

i'm quite the oji-san. xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

*Order request list



- ID - 159
- Kaze - 159
- Suigetsu 160
- Adee 160
- Vae - 160
- JJ 
- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
- Darth Potato 163
*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 10, 2009)

hey emi, have a request... can you just give this pic a border that goes best with its sparkliness? 



thanks...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

Mingming said:


> hey emi, have a request... can you just give this pic a border that goes best with its sparkliness?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks...



um... sure, a bit later but...
do i know you?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 10, 2009)

you've probably seen me around... but no i don't think you do...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

Mingming said:


> you've probably seen me around... but no i don't think you do...



sorry . Asked that just because you called me on my name, and usually people who don't know me call me yuki or kami, not on my real name


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 10, 2009)

oh sorry... i can call you yuki  or kami if you prefer...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

Mingming said:


> oh sorry... i can call you yuki  or kami if you prefer...



nah, don't worry, i don't mind it . So... any type of border i consider, just that, right?
Because after it i'll start working on more difficult things :]


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 10, 2009)

yup yup that's all... you're the expert...


----------



## JJ (Mar 10, 2009)

Mingming used to be Hemingway. Had a name change that could be why.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

Id said:


> Requesting Sig
> dimensions: 540x150
> max size: 50k
> 
> ...



You like this? 


I'm sorry, but i couldn't do it any better, the guy's quality was pretty good but the womans was just... .

and i made you one resized for this forum too . Don't forget to credit as well <3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

Mingming said:


> yup yup that's all... you're the expert...


kay then, i'll do it now 




JediJaina said:


> Mingming used to be Hemingway. Had a name change that could be why.



ah... i remember Hemingway better . And close your siggy please JJ . Also, you don't mind it will take a while longer to do your set, right? .
I wanna respect the order as much as possible, i just do imediately the 1-2 minute difficulty sigs/avys X{

*Order request list



- Kaze - 159
- Suigetsu 160
- Adee 160
- Vae - 160
- JJ 
- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
- Darth Potato 163
*


----------



## JJ (Mar 10, 2009)

I was closing my sig as you were posting last time. I often forget because I focus more on getting to mod stuff.

No rush.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I was closing my sig as you were posting last time. I often forget because I focus more on getting to mod stuff.
> 
> No rush.



I just noticed, we joined the same month 

I joined 4 days before you though


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I was closing my sig as you were posting last time. I often forget because I focus more on getting to mod stuff.
> 
> No rush.


oh, it's ok, don't worry too much about it <3


Vae said:


> I just noticed, we joined the same month
> 
> I joined 4 days before you though



haha, cool. Btw did you use the previous avas i made for you?


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You like this?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but i couldn't do it any better, the guy's quality was pretty good but the womans was just... .
> ...



Yeah I like this , check it out credentials links to your profile.

The Chick, is from Wildstorm comic Captain Atom Armageddon.  

The Guy is from Valiant comic Solar. If you like, I can provide you the comic for both. Real nice reads, especially Solar. They are fairly short comics. Let me know if your interested and thanks again.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oh, it's ok, don't worry too much about it <3
> 
> 
> haha, cool. Btw did you use the previous avas i made for you?



The previous Avas? I've used every set I've ever requested here 

EDIT: Using one of the Avas I've requested here now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 11, 2009)

Id said:


> Yeah I like this , check it out credentials links to your profile.
> 
> The Chick, is from Wildstorm comic Captain Atom Armageddon.
> 
> The Guy is from Valiant comic Solar. If you like, I can provide you the comic for both. Real nice reads, especially Solar. They are fairly short comics. Let me know if your interested and thanks again.



where's the forum where you're using it? 

You made me curious xD
And thanks for the offer, i don't have too much time for reading now, and besides, i never read comics . Not really interested in reading, i rather prefer watching :3
Glad you like it anyway, hope i'll see you around 




Vae said:


> The previous Avas? I've used every set I've ever requested here
> 
> EDIT: Using one of the Avas I've requested here now




wow, i remember i did that but maaaan, that was so long ago  <3


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> where's the forum where you're using it?
> 
> You made me curious xD
> And thanks for the offer, i don't have too much time for reading now, and besides, i never read comics . Not really interested in reading, i rather prefer watching :3
> ...



I'm only missing one of the sets I requested here, and I don't know which one it is, what stock it uses etc, I can't open the spoilers, it doesn't show anything


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 11, 2009)

But i don't remember you requesting that much anyway... did you? 
You mind showing me what you have?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2009)

I've requested ...5-6 sets from here?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 11, 2009)

Vae said:


> I've requested ...5-6 sets from here?



do you expect me to remember?


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2009)

my god, this must be the tenth time i've checked this thread today..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 11, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> my god, this must be the tenth time i've checked this thread today..



close sig and Jesus, i usually notify people via visitor message or pm when their sets are ready so stop doing it


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> do you expect me to remember?



No, go work on requests


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2009)

Vae said:


> No, go work on requests



I second this..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 11, 2009)

leave me alone, i can't do it randomly, i need some inspiration first


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> where's the forum where you're using it?
> 
> You made me curious xD
> And thanks for the offer, i don't have too much time for reading now, and besides, i never read comics . Not really interested in reading, i rather prefer watching :3
> Glad you like it anyway, hope i'll see you around


Its over at KMC forums. 
FTL


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Mingming said:


> hey emi, have a request... can you just give this pic a border that goes best with its sparkliness?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks...



hm, how about this?






Pick the one you like ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

*Order request list



- Kaze - 159
- Suigetsu 160
- Adee 160
- Vae - 160
- JJ 
- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
- Darth Potato 163
*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 13, 2009)

can i pick two? 

i like the first and the third...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Okay then this one:
> 
> Senior size parameters, and just make it pretty



Hope you like this >__< I picked the colours that are the most fit for it ;<


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Mingming said:


> can i pick two?
> 
> i like the first and the third...



haha, why do you ask me? . I made those so you can pick the ones you like lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

*Order request list



- Suigetsu 160 - on hold
- Adee 160
- Vae - 160
- JJ 
- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
- Darth Potato 163
*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks emi...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Adee said:


> Could I maybe have a nice Avatar from this and help with writing some nice quote to go for a set?



is this ok? ;O


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Mingming said:


> thanks emi...



You're welcome 

*Order request list


- Suigetsu 160 - on hold
- Vae - 160
- JJ 
- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
- Darth Potato 163
*


----------



## Darth (Mar 13, 2009)

OMG, ONLY 6 MORE!!

I love this countdown.

oh, and your work is amazing. I especially love what you did for Kaze.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm looking forward to mine


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> OMG, ONLY 6 MORE!!
> 
> I love this countdown.
> 
> oh, and your work is amazing. I especially love what you did for Kaze.


haha, thank you dear 


Janissary said:


> I'm looking forward to mine



<3 thanks for the patience


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Vae said:


> Avy/Signature Request
> 
> Stock: x
> Size: -
> ...



ups, i saw the type of the border after i finished the set -__-'' Hope you don't mind it's not rounded :/


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

*Order request list


- Suigetsu 160 - on hold
- JJ 
- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
- Darth Potato 163
*


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ups, i saw the type of the border after i finished the set -__-'' Hope you don't mind it's not rounded :/
> 
> 
> ​



OH MY GOD, How could I possibly mind, this is epic  I love it Yuki!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Vae said:


> OH MY GOD, How could I possibly mind, this is epic  I love it Yuki!



You owe me :ho
 
I'm glad :>


----------



## chrisp (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Yuki could you improve my avy?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Hey Yuki could you improve my avy?



err... *stares at the avatar*

Considering the original pic was already modified and the pic's tone... probably not :/
Why don't you like simple things Chris?


----------



## Garfield (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Ammy!!

btw, I can't rep ya for now, sorry, but I'll give you a hug with my trunk instead.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2009)

Ouuuwh, now I'm sad, I tried to use the Avy at another forum too, yet it was PNG and they only support jpeg so I had to make it jpeg, quality isn't as smexy /cry.
And I know i should have asked you if I could use it there 

EDIT: NEVERMIND THIS EDIT!

EDIT2: I fixed the EDIT1 problem


----------



## chrisp (Mar 13, 2009)

I like simple things, but I like the way you add text etc..I can give you the original if you want?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Adee said:


> Thanks Ammy!!
> 
> btw, I can't rep ya for now, sorry, but I'll give you a hug with my trunk instead.



You can give me a shower with your trunk instead 



Vae said:


> Ouuuwh, now I'm sad, I tried to use the Avy at another forum too, yet it was PNG and they only support jpeg so I had to make it jpeg, quality isn't as smexy /cry.
> And I know i should have asked you if I could use it there
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed I have to spread too



no problem, do it later . And of course you can use it on another forum, the only thing is to add to your signature the credit with my profile linked there . I did a set for a guy a few days ago for another forum mainly, and he did so


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> I like simple things, but I like the way you add text etc..I can give you the original if you want?



Yeah, show me the  original so i can see if i can do something .
And haha silly . You like the way i add the text xD <3. Cute, though i'm actually sucky at adding that =)

Let us give it a try tho


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2009)

I repped you now Yuki


----------



## chrisp (Mar 13, 2009)

Okay, here it is Yuki!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Okay, here it is Yuki!



oh... screen cap o___O

hm... dunno >__<

lemme see


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you KY I lubs it


----------



## Jimin (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, I haven't been in here in a while. I missed you, Emily! 

170x170 profile pic and 150x150 avatar from this, both with borders : 


The colors used in them should match this :


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 15, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Wow, I haven't been in here in a while. I missed you, Emily!
> 
> 170x170 profile pic and 150x150 avatar from this, both with borders : Google
> 
> ...



The colours used in them? The avatar and profile pic or the effects or the borders?! ~@__@




Kitsune Naruto said:


> Just make it epic
> Avatar 125x125 and if possible a 150x150 one, signature junior size and w/ a border (dotted), if possible, it should be a circle avy .
> I have faith in you.



hm, sorry, but i don't really like the stock, nor the pic or quality :/


----------



## Jimin (Mar 15, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> The colours used in them? The avatar and profile pic or the effects or the borders?! ~@__@



Whichever you want.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 15, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> You don't have to rush on this or anything. I just loved this and wanted to use it for my avy sig. The only thing I ask is since I can have a bigger avatar if you can make it 150 x 200 that would be great. Anything else I leave to you.  Whenever you find the time is fine with me.
> 
> I wish the stock was bigger, but oh well.



How do you like this JJ? 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 15, 2009)

*Order request list


- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
- Darth Potato 163
- King Lloyd - 166
*


----------



## JJ (Mar 15, 2009)

That is absolutely stunning! 

I'll go change.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 15, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> That is absolutely stunning!
> 
> I'll go change.



Close your siggy too miss  <3


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2009)

still 4 more to go..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 15, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> still 4 more to go..



Why do you complain? 
I see you keep requesting from other shops anyway


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2009)

and i'm still not getting anything!! 

either way, I have given you the best of my renders to work with. So it's your sig that I anticipate the most.


----------



## wes (Mar 15, 2009)

yuki can i get a new set pretty pwease 
football set again plz because i dont think the mods wil apreciate my other idea 


text: Pride Power Passion PSV


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 15, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> and i'm still not getting anything!!
> 
> either way, I have given you the best of my renders to work with. So it's your sig that I anticipate the most.



why thank you ;]

and sorry but as i said i don't have time to work on sigs daily ;[


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> why thank you ;]
> 
> and sorry but as i said i don't have time to work on sigs daily ;[



I understand.

you gotta do what you gotta do..

go get em tiger!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 15, 2009)

David Villa said:


> yuki can i get a new set pretty pwease
> football set again plz because i dont think the mods wil apreciate my other idea
> 
> 
> text: Pride Power Passion PSV



you don't mind waiting tho, right?  XD

and you've been so loyal to my work  <333333

*Order request list


- Janissary
- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
- Darth Potato 163
- King Lloyd - 166
- David Villa - 167
*



DarthPotato said:


> I understand.
> 
> you gotta do what you gotta do..
> 
> go get em tiger!



tigress pl0x 

yeah, i'm trying my best, thank you


----------



## wes (Mar 15, 2009)

ofc i can wait
with u the wait is always worth the result


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2009)

David Villa said:


> ofc i can wait
> with u the wait is always worth the result



Why thank you 


I'm gonna get back to work, i wanna finish at least 2 sets now :>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Hi ~~
> 
> Can you do a flashy badass set for this picture ?



How do you like it? 

and hope you don't mind the... design :S




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2009)

*Order request list


- Mojim
- Kizaru
- Bones
- Darth Potato 163
- King Lloyd - 166
- David Villa - 167
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2009)

Mojim said:


> Hello. I'm not sure whether this is a good stock for you to work with, but if it's not let me know as soon as possible. I'll try to find another stock.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> ...



How do you like this? 
And don't forget to credit as well 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2009)

*Order request list


- Kizaru
- Bones
- Darth Potato 163
- King Lloyd - 166
- David Villa - 167
*


----------



## Kobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How do you like it?
> 
> and hope you don't mind the... design :S
> 
> ​




Nope 

It is gorgeous 

Thank you Yuki you are the best 

I will credit and rep now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Nope
> 
> It is gorgeous
> 
> ...



Credit with Kamishiro Yuki please <3
There might be other yuki's around, you know 

and thank you


----------



## Mojim (Mar 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How do you like this?
> And don't forget to credit as well
> 
> 
> ​


How do I like this? No it's better than that...I friggin' love it 
Although I think I have burden you >_< ...mainly because in the 1st place I didn't ask for a sig, that's why I put "size: 150x150" as to I just wanted an avy. Don't get me wrong, I really appreciate what you have done here, for me. I should have stated clearly in the first place though. Sorry again for troubling you. 

Thanks a million for your hardwork!!! I'll make sure to come to this shop again...someday  *rep pwnge!!*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2009)

Mojim said:


> How do I like this? No it's better than that...I friggin' love it
> Although I think I have burden you >_< ...mainly because in the 1st place I didn't ask for a sig, that's why I put "size: 150x150" as to I just wanted an avy. Don't get me wrong, I really appreciate what you have done here, for me. I should have stated clearly in the first place though. Sorry again for troubling you.
> 
> Thanks a million for your hardwork!!! I'll make sure to come to this shop again...someday  *rep pwnge!!*



oh... sorry XD. I didn't notice that >__<''
people rarely ask just for an avatar here so.. >_>

it's ok, i see you're wearing it now and i thank you <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2009)

*Order request list


- Kizaru
- Darth Potato 163
- King Lloyd - 166
- David Villa - 167
*

*Bones*'s request has been deleted from requesting set from the same stock at Red Sand's shop 
List has been a bit shortened everyone


----------



## Darth (Mar 16, 2009)

YES!

Only one more. 

Can't wait my dear.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> YES!
> 
> Only one more.
> 
> Can't wait my dear.



actually bones excused himself telling he really wants the set so... i'm still thinking if i should do it or not . and silly, stop being so curious, i don't want to disappoint


----------



## wes (Mar 16, 2009)

i forgot to ask was the pic i gave good enough for the set? 

and i wanted to ask can you make me the sig of the pic i gave you 
and the avatar of the PSV logo if thats possible if its ok il get u one

and shame on you yuki you forgot to put your sig off


----------



## Darth (Mar 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> actually bones excused himself telling he really wants the set so... i'm still thinking if i should do it or not . and silly, stop being so curious, i don't want to disappoint



oh, well I guess I could wait a bit longer.. 

And you could never disappoint me my dear.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 16, 2009)

Set Request
Stock: 
Avatar: 150x150
Sig: whatever works

Just the left side, I don't want the "shuhei hisagi" text in there, please.


Thanks Em


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh snap I'm next :ho


----------



## Bones (Mar 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> actually bones excused himself telling he really wants the set so... i'm still thinking if i should do it or not . and silly, stop being so curious, i don't want to disappoint



I like your work on my last request you did and I know you will do a excellent job on this one.

I hope this flattery is working on you. Red Sand didn't follow my instructions, but I didn't bother complain.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 17, 2009)

I haz a request. 


I'd like a senior sized set with dotted borders. Do what you want, I love zee Divine Inspiration. 


And yes, you've made me a set from this pic before, but, let's see how it would turn out this time around. Part deux.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro, I got this image wich woul be nice either for avy or sig.

If its ok tought, and If I am still on hold. If my position expired then thats ok.
cheers and thank you so much.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

David Villa said:


> i forgot to ask was the pic i gave good enough for the set?
> 
> and i wanted to ask can you make me the sig of the pic i gave you
> and the avatar of the PSV logo if thats possible if its ok il get u one
> ...



well i'm so mean and evil, i forgot to turn my sig off 
And yeah, the pic is resonable, i can work something with it for sure 

Sure, gimme the logo, i can add it too .
And btw, do you mind if i replace the background? I'm still thinking of that but... the background doesn't seem too appealing to me, so tell me about it 




DarthPotato said:


> oh, well I guess I could wait a bit longer..
> 
> And you could never disappoint me my dear.


Haha, too bad for you, you don't know me that well but i'm a master at disappointing <3



Hisagi said:


> Set Request
> Stock:
> Avatar: 150x150
> Sig: whatever works
> ...


Hisa, i told you i'm not taking requests from you anymore -__-''
Ask Stef or someone else :/




Kizaru said:


> Oh snap I'm next


haha, excited aren't we? =)



Bones said:


> I like your work on my last request you did and I know you will do a excellent job on this one.
> 
> I hope this flattery is working on you. Red Sand didn't follow my instructions, but I didn't bother complain.



You know... actually flattery won't work on be, because i don't do better or worse sigs depending on who flatters me better .

In the first place, you should be grateful Red Sands actually spent some time on your request, you know... if you don't like it, at least be respectuous and say it didn't meet your expectations so he can put it to giveaways.

Besides, if i make you this set now, it would be disrespectful to my colegue, and that's why i'm not taking it. I'm sorry for the inconvenience 




Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I haz a request.
> 
> 
> I'd like a senior sized set with dotted borders. Do what you want, I love zee Divine Inspiration.
> ...


I'm not doing that anymore T__T



Suigetsu said:


> Kamishiro, I got this image wich woul be nice either for avy or sig.
> 
> If its ok tought, and If I am still on hold. If my position expired then thats ok.
> cheers and thank you so much.



either sig or avy? you mean you only want one, or both?

And btw, turn off your signature


----------



## wes (Mar 17, 2009)

donno if the size of the pic matters so heres a big and smal one

logo





u can replace the background if u want if it makes the sig better 
al sets i requested were great so i know this wil turn out good aswell
just make that divine inspiration work


----------



## Darth (Mar 17, 2009)

David, turn off your sig.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> either sig or avy? you mean you only want one, or both?
> 
> And btw, turn off your signature



whoops , sry.
well sig that can be turn into avy wud be nice, tought I would prefer sig.

thank you so much for yer time.


----------



## Arti (Mar 17, 2009)

umm... 
set & avy request...
avy size = 200x200...
set size  = height = 500 w=doesn't matter..
also can you write arti somewhere in it 

Thank you in advance...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 17, 2009)

Make me sumthin pwetty pleaseeee


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> umm...
> set & avy request...
> avy size = 200x200...
> set size  = height = 500 w=doesn't matter..
> ...



you want all her body to be included?

and why avy 200 x 200? here the limit is 150 and i'm not taking requests for other forums


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 17, 2009)

lol I thought so. That's why I had an ace in the hole. 


This better?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> lol I thought so. That's why I had an ace in the hole.
> 
> 
> This better?



at this hour nothing's better... -__-''


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 17, 2009)

._. Not a problem, is there?


----------



## Kobe (Mar 17, 2009)

I know I just requested a new set but when you had time can you do me a favor for a Romanian fellow Yuki 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Either of them is fine with me. I'm having you decide what to do with the picture. Ava isn't necessary but Idk if you do I don't say why


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Janissary said:


> I know I just requested a new set but when you had a time can you do me a favor for a Romanian fellow Yuki
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...



turn of sig xD. and wow, Gheorghe Hagi =)
Who's the friend of yours? :/ cuz btw, i'm not taking requests for other forums ;<


----------



## Kobe (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> turn of sig xD. and wow, Gheorghe Hagi =)
> Who's the friend of yours? :/ cuz btw, i'm not taking requests for other forums ;<



Romanian fellow --> Gheorghe Hagi. I think I couldn't express myself 

You know , maybe you don't know I'm Turkish  and Hagi is my favourite player of all time


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Romanian fellow --> Gheorghe Hagi. I think I couldn't express myself
> 
> You know , maybe you don't know I'm Turkish  and Hagi is my favourite player of all time



ohh... i didn't know that =)
I see... then well, that means you'll be wearing it? 
I'll make it 

i pick the picture?


----------



## Kobe (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ohh... i didn't know that =)
> I see... then well, that means you'll be wearing it?
> I'll make it
> 
> i pick the picture?



Thanks 

The one with Maradona is epic :ho but the quality isn't very good  So you decide what to choose =) As I said either one is fine with me..


----------



## Arti (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you want all her body to be included?
> 
> and why avy 200 x 200? here the limit is 150 and i'm not taking requests for other forums


naah ...you don't have to include her whole body...
i will sue it here.. i jsut need the avy for other purposes...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> naah ...you don't have to include her whole body...
> i will sue it here.. i jsut need the avy for other purposes...



what purposes? :>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

*Order request list


- Suigetsu
- Kizaru
- Darth Potato 163
- King Lloyd - 166
- David Villa - 167
- Myiamoto 168
- Arti 169
- Janissari - 169
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Kamishiro, I got this image wich woul be nice either for avy or sig.
> 
> If its ok tought, and If I am still on hold. If my position expired then thats ok.
> cheers and thank you so much.



here's your set 

Don't forget, credit as well 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

*Order request list


- Kizaru
- Darth Potato 163
- King Lloyd - 166
- David Villa - 167
- Myiamoto 168
- Arti 169
- teh turk / ottoman :ho - 169
*


----------



## Arti (Mar 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> what purposes? :>


you don't wanna know that  just boring stuff...
ps what does the number behind my name in the order list represents..


----------



## Kobe (Mar 18, 2009)

You wrote my name wrong 



.:Arti:. said:


> you don't wanna know that  just boring stuff...
> ps what does the number behind my name in the order list represents..



It is the number of page your request belongs..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> you don't wanna know that  just boring stuff...
> ps what does the number behind my name in the order list represents..



well maybe i do :>
Maybe i don't wanna spend some time on things used for "boring stuff", you know :>


Janissary said:


> You wrote my name wrong
> 
> 
> 
> It is the number of page your request belongs..



why do ya care??


----------



## Kobe (Mar 18, 2009)

Because other ones were correct 

And it has a special meaning


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I'm back cus I can't get enough of your work.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like last time.. don't have any color request just something that will match. I see you have a lot of requests so i can wait. :[



how do you like this? 




Credit as well 

And sorry, but the pic's quality wasn't so awesome :/​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Because other ones were correct
> 
> And it has a special meaning



is it better this way? :ho


*Order request list


- Darth Potato 163
- King Lloyd - 166
- David Villa - 167
- Myiamoto 168
- Arti 169
- teh turk / ottoman :ho - 169
*


----------



## Kobe (Mar 18, 2009)

I see you've done some research :ho

I was joking , not really that I care. You can call me Can if you want , that is my real name or Jan.


----------



## Arti (Mar 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well maybe i do :>
> Maybe i don't wanna spend some time on things used for "boring stuff", you know :>


*feels threatened* okey .....
----
i just want to use the avy for hi5 and windows live account and on few others...
----
told ya its boring....
[edit]
sorry...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Janissary said:


> I see you've done some research :ho
> 
> I was joking , not really that I care. You can call me Can if you want , that is my real name or Jan.



hm, you have 2 names or what? Can/Jan? hmm

i'll think about it :> for the moment i'll keep it like this :ho



.:Arti:. said:


> *feels threatened* okey .....
> ----
> i just want to use the avy for hi5 and windows live account and on few others...
> ----
> told ya its boring....



hm... fine, i guess i don't mind that

And turn off your sig please


----------



## Kobe (Mar 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hm, you have 2 names or what? Can/Jan? hmm
> 
> i'll think about it :> for the moment i'll keep it like this :ho




My real name is Can.. but if you just wanna short Janissary , say Jan 

b/c pronounciation is similar..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Janissary said:


> My real name is Can.. but if you just wanna short Janissary , say Jan
> 
> b/c pronounciation is similar..



evet, evet... biliyorum


----------



## Kobe (Mar 18, 2009)

You know a lot


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> if/when you can,
> 
> 
> A sig would be appreciated.. I think I can manage for the ava.



told you not to expect too much 


Dun forget to credit if you use it ;]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Janissary said:


> You know a lot



I know nothing at all lolz =))


*Order request list


- King Lloyd - 166
- David Villa - 167
- Myiamoto 168
- Arti 169
- teh turk / ottoman :ho - 169
*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2009)

Emily, i need an avatar!! pek

anything will do, darling


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> Emily, i need an avatar!! pek
> 
> anything will do, darling



what do you mean everything?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> Emily, i need an avatar!! pek
> 
> anything will do, darling



how's this niggy? 


did it for a guy sometime ago but he didn't use it :>​


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here's your set
> 
> Don't forget, credit as well
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




OMG! Kami! you are soo awesome and sweet! no one has ever done such cool thing for me eva!
I mus repay you somehow in the future!
again thank thank thank you sooo much!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> OMG! Kami! you are soo awesome and sweet! no one has ever done such cool thing for me eva!
> I mus repay you somehow in the future!
> again thank thank thank you sooo much!



you're welcome dear 

turn off sig ;o

and it's KAMISHIRO YUKI


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 18, 2009)

whoops 
I gotta keep that in mind.
Fixin it OMW! *hugs*


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 18, 2009)

> And sorry, but the pic's quality wasn't so awesome :/



My bad. pek

Whenever a better render of him is released I might come back.  Turned out great.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> My bad. pek
> 
> Whenever a better render of him is released I might come back.  Turned out great.



oh, ok, glad you like it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2009)

I edited my post, Emili.


----------



## Harley (Mar 18, 2009)

Can I please get a transparent avy out of this. 

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 








I hope you will understand about my post count, I had it reset.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2009)

Negat!ve said:


> Type: Sig
> Stock:
> size: Whatever you think is good. Me no good with size
> Border: like Totito's!


I'm sorry but you don't meet the requirements to request -__-'



Harley said:


> Can I please get a transparent avy out of this.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> 
> ...



if it's only a trans... yeah i guess


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2009)

Harley said:


> Can I please get a transparent avy out of this.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> 
> ...


​


----------



## ~Abelish (Mar 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm sorry but you don't meet the requirements to request -__-'



What requirements?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2009)

Negat!ve said:


> What requirements?



turn off your sig first... and you need at least 500 posts to request


----------



## Kobe (Mar 19, 2009)

500 posts


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2009)

Janissary said:


> 500 posts



go away you turk


----------



## Kobe (Mar 19, 2009)

ok..


----------



## Harley (Mar 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



Thank you very much.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well i'm so mean and evil, i forgot to turn my sig off
> And yeah, the pic is resonable, i can work something with it for sure
> 
> Sure, gimme the logo, i can add it too .
> ...



oh did you? Must've not seen it then. Sorry for asking then. Won't bother you again I suppose


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 20, 2009)

My turn now 

I just want you to round off the edges in this picture. No border please, no changing size 
+ if you have time and nerves additionally 150 x 150 avatar (same round off effect)



Thank you. Rep and credit will be given


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2009)

Onizuka said:


> My turn now
> 
> I just want you to round off the edges in this picture. No border please, no changing size
> + if you have time and nerves additionally 150 x 150 avatar (same round off effect)
> ...




I didn't understand what did you want additionally, sorry ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2009)

*Order request list


- King Lloyd - 166
- David Villa - 167
- Myiamoto 168
- Arti 169
- teh turk / ottoman :ho - 169
*

I won't be able to finish any of these this weekend since i'm going home btw and i'm leaving my laptop here 
Gomen


----------



## Darth (Mar 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> told you not to expect too much
> 
> 
> Dun forget to credit if you use it ;]​



It's beautiful 

Thank you so much KY. Your ability is truly exceptional. pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> It's beautiful
> 
> Thank you so much KY. Your ability is truly exceptional. pek



just don't call me... KY 
Yuki or kami is enough -__-'

and it can't be helped, the stock was too detaliated and it didn't need many modifications.

Anyway...


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I didn't understand what did you want additionally, sorry ​



Ahhhhh great but I want also 150 x 200 size  Is that ok?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2009)

no it's not but why didn't you stated the sizes from the begining?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2009)

​


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 20, 2009)

my first request was 150 x 200 and then (additionally) I asked for 150 x 150
but I can wait 5 days if you want.

sory for misunderstanding and my bad english, i'm poor mexican immigrant

/edit: lulz. thanks Yuki, I owe you with this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2009)

Onizuka said:


> my first request was 150 x 200 and then (additionally) I asked for 150 x 150
> but I can wait 5 days if you want.
> 
> sory for misunderstanding and my bad english, i'm poor mexican immigrant



I'm sorry, i didn't mean to sound that harsh, probably i don't have the mood either =). It's ok, probably i didn't pay properly attention to it  <3


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 20, 2009)

Request~

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Only the top part, with effects

*Sig*

Size: Any
Border: Same as avatar
Extra: Just effects

Thank you.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Im requesting an avy XP!
*
the stock:* 

I know its weird O______o! But its actually supposed to be an emblem. So just like blend it or making it cool  or w/e u need 2 XD.

*Text:* Lycosa

*the dimension of the avy/sig:* 150x150
*the colour you want for the border:* Black!
*If you want or not borders:* I do indeed =O!


----------



## Starrk (Mar 23, 2009)

I want this cut down to a slideshow please. Keep the black borders, but not the text at the top and bottom there.

Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 23, 2009)

*Order request list


- King Lloyd - 166
- David Villa - 167
- Myiamoto 168
- Arti 169
- teh turk / ottoman :ho - 169
- Ema Skye -171
- Shark Skin - 171
- Bleach
*

phew, got an internet connection again


----------



## Kobe (Mar 23, 2009)

Kami-sama is back pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 23, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Kami-sama is back pek



lol, Kami sama :ho Am i such a Goddess? :>


----------



## Kobe (Mar 23, 2009)

of course


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2009)

@Onizuka: Mine's better


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 23, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> @Onizuka: Mine's better



can you take care of shark skin's request pete?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Sure 

Edit: Shark deleted his request, how am I supposed to know wat to do? 

Double Edit: Do you mean Stark?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 23, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sure
> 
> Edit: Shark deleted his request, how am I supposed to know wat to do?
> 
> Double Edit: Do you mean Stark?



yeah, the guy who wanted a slide from the pannels


----------



## wes (Mar 23, 2009)

your back 

did you kick your modem or something u were gone for ages


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 23, 2009)

David Villa said:


> your back
> 
> did you kick your modem or something u were gone for ages



for ages? i've been gone for a few days only 

and nah, just been home, i have internet there but i didn't get online at all cuz i wanted to study =)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

It's like the divine inspiration had just went away. 

But it's back now.


----------



## wes (Mar 23, 2009)

for me 5 minutes feels like an eternity


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 23, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> It's like the divine inspiration had just went away.
> 
> But it's back now.



haha lol

divine inspiration is just sleeping in the subconscious :> Never disappearing :ho
Waiting for it's prey 




David Villa said:


> for me 5 minutes feels like an eternity



haha, doesn't seem like it :]
You're pretty patient mistur :>


----------



## wes (Mar 23, 2009)

first time in my life im patient 
and dont call me mister im not that old


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

I feel as if I should change my request, just let you give me something random, something that you would approve of to really get things going.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Stark said:


> I want this cut down to a slideshow please. Keep the black borders, but not the text at the top and bottom there.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Sima (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I have actually never requested in this shop, but I have seen some other members sets that came from here and the were really good, so I will give this place a shot

Avy;- I actually need two, a head shot of the purple haired girl(yoruichi), the other is a head shot of the blue haired one(soi fon), both need to be 150x150

Sig;- I just need a good sig of the whole stock, within senior limits. Add anything you see fit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> how's this niggy?
> 
> 
> did it for a guy sometime ago but he didn't use it :>​



I are too using it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

*Order request list


- King Lloyd - 166
- David Villa - 167
- Myiamoto 168
- Arti 169
- teh turk / ottoman :ho - 169
- Ema Skye -171
- Bleach - 171
- Sayu Yagami - 172
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Wow, I haven't been in here in a while. I missed you, Emily!
> 
> 170x170 profile pic and 150x150 avatar from this, both with borders : DA LINK
> 
> ...



done ;]

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

*Order request list


- David Villa - 167
- Myiamoto 168
- Arti 169
- teh turk / ottoman :ho - 169
- Ema Skye -171
- Bleach - 171
- Sayu Yagami - 172
*


----------



## Arti (Mar 24, 2009)

mine's in third..
*eagerly anticipates


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

David Villa said:


> yuki can i get a new set pretty pwease
> football set again plz because i dont think the mods wil apreciate my other idea
> 
> 
> text: Pride Power Passion PSV



is this good dear? :>

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> mine's in third..
> *eagerly anticipates



haha, you seem pretty much enthusiastic :}

*Order request list



- Myiamoto 168
- Arti 169
- teh turk / ottoman :ho - 169
- Ema Skye -171
- Bleach - 171
- Sayu Yagami - 172
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Stark said:


> That's great!
> Perfect timing on each panel!



turn off your sig please


----------



## wes (Mar 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> is this good dear? :>
> 
> ​



 perfection itself 
you should get a statue for making sets like these 

rep and credit on its way


----------



## Starrk (Mar 24, 2009)

I didn't mean to delete it.:S

Sorry & Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

David Villa said:


> perfection itself
> you should get a statue for making sets like these
> 
> rep and credit on its way



haha, actually i'm quite amazed i managed to do so well on football sets =). I never knew i have such hidden talents, lol



Stark said:


> I didn't mean to delete it.:S
> 
> Sorry & Thanks.



it's ok, you're welcome :>


----------



## Kobe (Mar 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, actually i'm quite amazed i managed to do so well on football sets =). I never knew i have such hidden talents, lol



I'm looking forward to mine


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Janissary said:


> I'm looking forward to mine



yours will suck so bad that you won't even even come back to me again


----------



## Kobe (Mar 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yours will suck so bad that you won't even even come back to me again



Ok don't do it then




*Spoiler*: __ 



joking , do it pretty please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> lol I thought so. That's why I had an ace in the hole.
> 
> 
> This better?




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

*Order request list



- Arti 169
- teh turk / ottoman :ho - 169
- Ema Skye -171
- Bleach - 171
- Sayu Yagami - 172
*


----------



## Arti (Mar 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, you seem pretty much enthusiastic :*
> *


of course



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Order request list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine's Next
*trying to hide the anticipation*


----------



## Jimin (Mar 24, 2009)

yay, Emily. You just completed epic set.


----------



## Arti (Mar 24, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> yay, Emily. You just completed epic set.


 mine will be more epic..
and yuki's real name is emily sorry for bothering...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> yay, Emily. You just completed epic set.


thank you for letting me handle your gay set love <3



.:Arti:. said:


> mine will be more epic..
> and yuki's real name is emily sorry for bothering...



haha, sorry, i didn't even started but i will right away. I was busy showing trying to impress my cousin with my photoshop skills and then eating something =)

Hai, my name is Emily, or Emilia, whatever you like more


----------



## Arti (Mar 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, sorry, i didn't even started but i will right away. I was busy showing trying to impress my cousin with my photoshop skills and then eating something =)
> 
> Hai, my name is Emily, or Emilia, whatever you like more


no worries.. just can't wait til its finished...
ahh both sound good...
ummm but can i call you Emi in the future or i just being rude


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> umm
> set & avy request...
> avy size = 200x200...
> set size  = height = 500 w=doesn't matter.
> ...



Here it is.





There's only one more thing i request. I don't mind if you use the set on another forum, the only thing is that i'd thank you if you'd tell me about it (as in give link) and if you do, you have to credit me there too (Credit as in link to my NF profile). That's all 
​


.:Arti:. said:


> no worries.. just can't wait til its finished...
> ahh both sound good...
> ummm but can i call you Emi in the future or i just being rude



yes, you can call me Emi, i don't mind


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

*Order request list



- teh turk / ottoman :ho - 169
- Ema Skye -171
- Bleach - 171
- Sayu Yagami - 172
*


----------



## Arti (Mar 24, 2009)

it looks great thank you very much ^^....
and sure thing i will give you the links when i use on other forums and such...
...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> it looks great thank you very much ^^....
> and sure thing i will give you the links when i use on other forums and such...
> ...



you're using it on nf, i suppose? O__o


----------



## Arti (Mar 24, 2009)

yep...
just uploading it on pb...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 24, 2009)

Did I do gud? 

Also finally cleaned up, going to bed. Be back when I regain consciousness.

Reply to my visitor messages for once pute  



Edit: or is it futai...I dunno, google is failing


----------



## Undead (Mar 24, 2009)

Can you make this image transparent in this size?
And also make a 150 X 150 transparent version also?
Thanks. ^^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap 

Thankies pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Can you make this image transparent in this size?
> And also make a 150 X 150 transparent version also?
> Thanks. ^^






*Spoiler*: __ 








Turn off your sig in your first post please . Don't forget credit as well ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Janissary said:


> I'm looking forward to mine



if you like this, then ok, but i told you not to expect big things >_<'
​


----------



## Leraine (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello Emi, I know you're busy, but could make me a set with either of those stocks? It's all the same character, but I dunno which stock is the easiest for you to work with.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 24, 2009)

Umm.. I think that's the best that can be done for that picture. Thank you Emily.. one day I will use it (: Will rep now or after spreading -_-


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Hello Emi, I know you're busy, but could make me a set with either of those stocks? It's all the same character, but I dunno which stock is the easiest for you to work with.



ooh, Marsy wanting a sig too =)

cool, i'll do it as soon as possible ;]
Can i make the ava from one pic and sig from another? 



Janissary said:


> Umm.. I think that's the best that can be done for that picture. Thank you Emily.. one day I will use it (: Will rep now or after spreading -_-



ok then 

*Order request list



- Ema Skye -171
- Bleach - 171
- Sayu Yagami - 172
- Leraine - 174
*


----------



## Leraine (Mar 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ooh, Marsy wanting a sig too =)
> 
> cool, i'll do it as soon as possible ;]
> Can i make the ava from one pic and sig from another?



YES, Please do that! I didn't want to ask, since I thought it might be useless extra work, but I like different stocks for sig + ava! *3*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Leraine said:


> YES, Please do that! I didn't want to ask, since I thought it might be useless extra work, but I like different stocks for sig + ava! *3*



silly face :}. You know you can ask me since you're my friend . Besides, i'm working directly on the 150x150 so there's not too much work to do <3

Thanks for requesting at me dear pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2009)

*Order request list



- Ema Skye -171
- Bleach - 171
- Sayu Yagami - 172
- Leraine - 174
- Moonshine - 174
*


----------



## Leraine (Mar 25, 2009)

What do those numbers indicate, actually?


----------



## DenzuDattebayo (Mar 25, 2009)

Can you give me an avatar?

Type: avatar
size: Any size
border: What fits the avatar
text: Dattebayo!

use this render for it make the avatar cool and nice


----------



## Nicola (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey...  I finally found something that I want to use as a set, and of course I wanted to request to you again. 

Stock:

Avvie: 150x150
Sig: Resize? ^^
Border: Anything works I suppose. 
I think that's it... please take your time.


----------



## Black★Star (Mar 25, 2009)

My first time here and I'll have you know I read your instructions *twice*

*Image*


*Ava*: 150 by 150 

*Sig*: Resized

And most importantly can you apply effects to the photo? Something along the lines of this pic would be nice if possible.

If its not possible then add whatever effects you feel would look good. Judging from your samples i'll be estatic with your work irregardless. Will rep and cred of course.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 26, 2009)

sensei can you work your magic on this


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL! well to get the best sig, guess you gotta go to the best 

Emz I need a grimlock sig, just a sig. umm I dont know which is better so I let you decide and whatever you pick is good since you're my all time favourite fashion advisor. I also understand you're hella busy so take your time. Here's the two stocks. Again do whatever you want lol, go crazy.



or this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 26, 2009)

*Order request list



- Ema Skye -171
- Bleach - 171
- Sayu Yagami - 172
- Leraine - 174
- Moonshine - 174
- Colpetto - 174
- Black Star - 174
- Hibari Kyoya - 174
- KushiKage - 174
*


Lol, and i almost thought i finished all the requests =)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll make sure to work on these when i get home, so you'll all have them this weekend or on monday/tuesday .

Thanks a bunch for requesting pals


----------



## DenzuDattebayo (Mar 27, 2009)

Am I not able to request here...as I'v requested but not counted in the list

...sorry I new


----------



## Kobe (Mar 27, 2009)

DenzuDattebayo said:


> Am I not able to request here...as I'v requested but not counted in the list
> 
> ...sorry I new



You must have at least 500 post in order to request in here.. sorry.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 27, 2009)

Emily sorry for double post but this is for request 

Can you work on this ?



I don't know exactly what I want. Either with cool effects or transparent is fine with me. The things that should be kept in sig are the figures and " It takes 5ive " text.

I'll rep and credit


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Emily sorry for double post but this is for request
> 
> Can you work on this ?
> 
> ...



Tell me, am i your only set maker nao?  

*Order request list



- Ema Skye -171
- Bleach - 171
- Sayu Yagami - 172
- Leraine - 174
- Moonshine - 174
- Colpetto - 174
- Black Star - 174
- Hibari Kyoya - 174
- KushiKage - 174
- teh turk, again  - 175
*


----------



## Kobe (Mar 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Tell me, am i your only set maker nao?
> 
> 
> 
> - teh turk, again  - 175



You'll be my only set maker evah , I promise 

And.. it is me again  You can't get rid of me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request~
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...






Don't forget to credit as well ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Janissary said:


> You'll be my only set maker evah , I promise
> 
> And.. it is me again  You can't get rid of me



pfff, fine 
Not that i mind that much :ho

*Order request list



- Bleach - 171
- Sayu Yagami - 172
- Leraine - 174
- Moonshine - 174
- Colpetto - 174
- Black Star - 174
- Hibari Kyoya - 174
- KushiKage - 174
- teh turk, again  - 175
*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Tell me, am i your only set maker nao?


Heh, you demand customer loyalty.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Hi Im requesting an avy XP!
> *
> the stock:*
> 
> ...



is it good? :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Heh, you demand customer loyalty.



it's mah right to do it :>
I have people who request ONLY from me already, so he's another one because i liekz forcing piple


----------



## Kobe (Mar 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> it's mah right to do it :>
> I have people who request ONLY from me already, so he's another one because i liekz forcing piple





Force fails against resistance. I'm already willing to request in here , from only you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

*Order request list



- Sayu Yagami - 172
- Leraine - 174
- Moonshine - 174
- Colpetto - 174
- Black Star - 174
- Hibari Kyoya - 174
- KushiKage - 174
- teh turk, again  - 175
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Well I have actually never requested in this shop, but I have seen some other members sets that came from here and the were really good, so I will give this place a shot
> 
> Avy;- I actually need two, a head shot of the purple haired girl(yoruichi), the other is a head shot of the blue haired one(soi fon), both need to be 150x150
> 
> ...



Here it is, hope you like it . Don't forget to credit as well 



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Force fails against resistance. I'm already willing to request in here , from only you



why thank you then . I was joking anyway about forcing people lol =). They come because they like 

*Order request list



- Leraine - 174
- Moonshine - 174
- Colpetto - 174
- Black Star - 174
- Hibari Kyoya - 174
- KushiKage - 174
- teh turk, again  - 175
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Hello Emi, I know you're busy, but could make me a set with either of those stocks? It's all the same character, but I dunno which stock is the easiest for you to work with.



how do you likes? 




pick the one you likes pek​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

*Order request list



- Moonshine - 174
- Colpetto - 174
- Black Star - 174
- Hibari Kyoya - 174
- KushiKage - 174
- teh turk, again  - 175
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

*Order request list



- Colpetto - 174
- Black Star - 174
- Hibari Kyoya - 174
- KushiKage - 174
- teh turk, again  - 175
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Hey...  I finally found something that I want to use as a set, and of course I wanted to request to you again.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Hope you like it this way 






Credit as well ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

*Order request list


- Black Star - 174
- Hibari Kyoya - 174
- KushiKage - 174
- teh turk, again  - 175
*


----------



## Nicola (Mar 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it this way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY HFJKSGHJKG! 
It's beautiful! Thank you so much! <333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> HOLY HFJKSGHJKG!
> It's beautiful! Thank you so much! <333



yar welcome


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Don't forget to credit as well ​



Thank you KY great set as usual pek *rep*


----------



## Sima (Mar 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is, hope you like it . Don't forget to credit as well
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks so much

Its very awesome~


----------



## Bleach (Mar 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> is it good? :]​



Omg thats amazing XDDD! But Could u make text a tad bit larger D:? And could you possibly remove that purple box in bottom right O-o! Looks weird XD


----------



## Aina (Mar 30, 2009)

Set pl0x...
Senior sizes for both...nothing particular in mind...surprise me. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Thank you KY great set as usual pek *rep*





Sayu Yagami said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> Its very awesome~



You're welcome 

Also, i told you in your visitor message about the using of it. Plus if another person is using the second ava as a matching set, they must credit as well . Thank you ^_^


Bleach said:


> Omg thats amazing XDDD! But Could u make text a tad bit larger D:? And could you possibly remove that purple box in bottom right O-o! Looks weird XD



lol, i thought you wanted the sign to be really visible, and i used that pikish to fit the color of that... random thing and to make the font visible


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

*Order request list


- Black Star - 174
- Hibari Kyoya - 174
- KushiKage - 174
- teh turk, again  - 175
- Aina - 176
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Omg thats amazing XDDD! But Could u make text a tad bit larger D:? And could you possibly remove that purple box in bottom right O-o! Looks weird XD



Hope this is better, cuz it's my last try  ><
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> My first time here and I'll have you know I read your instructions *twice*
> 
> *Image*
> 
> ...



Here, hope you like it 




Don't forget to credit as well ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

*Order request list


- Hibari Kyoya - 174
- KushiKage - 174
- teh turk, again  - 175
- Aina - 176
*


----------



## Black★Star (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here, hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Im in love.

I wont be using this sig and ava until next week but when I do I'll definitely be crediting you. Your work is as I expected magnificent. Another satisfied customer. *reps*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> I think Im in love.
> 
> I wont be using this sig and ava until next week but when I do I'll definitely be crediting you. Your work is as I expected magnificent. Another satisfied customer. *reps*



You're welcome dear


----------



## Mojim (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello! I'm back with a new request. 
Here's the stock ---> 
Type: Avy 
Size: 150x150
Border: up to you
Effects: if possible make it "lively and colorful" and also add your usual magical skills!

Thanks in advance!​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> sensei can you work your magic on this






How ish this? ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Mojim said:


> Hello! I'm back with a new request.
> Here's the stock --->
> Type: Avy
> Size: 150x150
> ...



hmm... i'm supposed to give it a background too i suppose, eh? 
Me likes the stock btw :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

*Order request list



- KushiKage - 174
- teh turk, again  - 175
- Aina - 176
- Mojim - 176
*


----------



## Mojim (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hmm... i'm supposed to give it a background too i suppose, eh?
> Me likes the stock btw :3


Yeah...create a shiny new background and glad you like the stock *phew* ;]

Emm...I think I want a sig as well if it's possible to make one. If I get a green light from you, then the theme will be the same as the avy, also add some abstract pattern into it. Size is according to your likings. I hope I'm not troubling you though...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

KushyKage said:


> LOL! well to get the best sig, guess you gotta go to the best
> 
> Emz I need a grimlock sig, just a sig. umm I dont know which is better so I let you decide and whatever you pick is good since you're my all time favourite fashion advisor. I also understand you're hella busy so take your time. Here's the two stocks. Again do whatever you want lol, go crazy.
> 
> ...



Is this ok? :]


​


----------



## Kobe (Mar 31, 2009)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG It is my turn


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Mojim said:


> Yeah...create a shiny new background and glad you like the stock *phew* ;]
> 
> Emm...I think I want a sig as well if it's possible to make one. If I get a green light from you, then the theme will be the same as the avy, also add some abstract pattern into it. Size is according to your likings. I hope I'm not troubling you though...



You're not troubling me anyway. Indeed, it's easier to make just avys but depending on the stock, sigs aren't troublesome either . I'll try and make you one as Kushykage's size or a bit higher (the sig should be above this post) and yeah, add an abstract background to it. The most fit colours would be... well... somewhere around blue, purple, reddish, considering the pic. I'll see what i can do :]
Thanks for requesting again, that means you liked the previous set i made for you =)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Janissary said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG It is my turn



lol, just because my muscle doesn't want to, i won't make your set now lol :ho

istemiyorum :ho

*Order request list



- teh turk, again  - 175
- Aina - 176
- Mojim - 176
*


----------



## Kobe (Mar 31, 2009)

Actually anytime is fine with me but the stock is so good I can't wait to see outcome


----------



## Mojim (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> The most fit colours would be... well... somewhere around blue, purple, reddish, considering the pic. I'll see what i can do :]
> Thanks for requesting again, that means you liked the previous set i made for you =)


Thank you for accepting my request! Appreciate it. As for the colors, I give you the liberty to pick which one is best for you to work with. You're the expert one, but yeah all the colors you mentioned sounds nice  

I treasured it dearly <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Actually anytime is fine with me but the stock is so good I can't wait to see outcome



the stock is so good? -___-'
try work on it yourself then


----------



## Kobe (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> the stock is so good? -___-'
> try work on it yourself then



 

You sure doesn't understand the spirit of that picture.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Emily sorry for double post but this is for request
> 
> Can you work on this ?
> 
> ...




meh, not sure if you'll like it but >< i tried 

and you can't POSSIBLY imagine what a transparent would mean to THAT pic... -___-'



Yuu dayum turk you :ho​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

*Order request list



- Aina - 176
- Mojim - 176
*


----------



## Aina (Mar 31, 2009)

:] Next~ <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Aina said:


> :] Next~ <3



what exactly do you want for that pic? 

anything? ;/ i have total freedom? ><
Because normaly i would add just a few or not at all effects on these kind of pics >>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Aina said:


> Set pl0x...
> Senior sizes for both...nothing particular in mind...surprise me. <3



Hope you like it this way 




Don't forget to credit as well dear ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

*Order request list


- Mojim - 176
*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Mojim said:


> Hello! I'm back with a new request.
> Here's the stock --->
> Type: Avy
> Size: 150x150
> ...



You like this? :>


​


----------



## Kobe (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yuu dayum turk you :ho​



Emily that is awesome 

pek pek

Can you by any chance change the " It takes 5f Five " text ? I think it's a typo.It should be " It takes 5ive " 


Also one more request  That sig needs an ava , I know it is my fault for not saying it before.  but no rush for it. Anytime is fine.

Here it is.


You can do whatever you want for avy to suit sig. 

Probably this'll be my last request after requesting this much from you.
Of course for a couple of weeks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Emily that is awesome
> 
> pek pek
> 
> ...




*gets a red face*

no i can't change that in teh sig 
now get out before i slap you


----------



## Kobe (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *gets a red face*
> 
> no i can't change that in teh sig
> now get out before i slap you



now now dont be mad 

It was just ... nevermind I'm going .. Thanks for what you have done. I'll rep and credit.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Janissary said:


> now now dont be mad
> 
> It was just ... nevermind I'm going .. Thanks for what you have done. I'll rep and credit.



I'm not mad, i was just happy a few minutes before you showed up with another request


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Janissary said:


> now now dont be mad
> 
> It was just ... nevermind I'm going .. Thanks for what you have done. I'll rep and credit.



​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh snap! You're finally caught up! 

Make me something sexy


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

​


----------



## Kobe (Mar 31, 2009)

Sank yuuuuuuuuuuu Emily.

You are the best


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Sank yuuuuuuuuuuu Emily.
> 
> You are the best



I surely know i am not . Thanks Can :]


----------



## Mojim (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You like this? :>
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Oh wow!! O_O *literally speechless*

I thank you so much for this,really! It's just exactly like I pictured it. Thank you <3

edit: *feels guilty cause can't rep you right now*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Mojim said:


> Oh wow!! O_O *literally speechless*
> 
> I thank you so much for this,really! It's just exactly like I pictured it. Thank you <3



exactly as you pictured it?!? oh damn  *thinks how to be more unpredictable next time *

You're welcome


----------



## Jimin (Mar 31, 2009)

Set. Use whatever stock you want for either. They were far and few to choose from.

150x150 avatar. Do want border, preferably green. Thats all really.

Sig is whatever size you want. Do want border, preferably green. Optional text is "*Go Green Ranger Go*" if you think it'll look good.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Is this ok? :]
> 
> 
> ​



its awesome! thanks emily !


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

KushyKage said:


> its awesome! thanks emily !



had any doubts?


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 31, 2009)

no doubts, no one's as pro as you..you know that XD


----------



## Aina (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it this way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, it looks beautiful. <3 I'll take it as it is now. You're a saint.

But your right, it looks like it's missing something...I'll see what I could think up of for a simple text, and come back if I think of something, with more rep.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope this is better, cuz it's my last try  ><
> ​



Thats perfect XD! Exactly what I needed =P! Thnx so much! i consider you one of the best gfx makers that I know =]! And thats no lie!


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey there!

Could I please have a set?

Stock:






Purple borders please!

Ava: Senior size. 
Sig: Whatever is appropriate.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Arti (Apr 1, 2009)

Emi just dropping by to ask if you do coloring...
----------------------------
PS Bakuman.....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 1, 2009)

Aina said:


> Thanks, it looks beautiful. <3 I'll take it as it is now. You're a saint.
> 
> But your right, it looks like it's missing something...I'll see what I could think up of for a simple text, and come back if I think of something, with more rep.



told you so... <3
And you're welcome deary, it will be easy for me to add some text so come any time 



Bleach said:


> Thats perfect XD! Exactly what I needed =P! Thnx so much! i consider you one of the best gfx makers that I know =]! And thats no lie!



haha, thanks a bunch . Glad you like it this time 


~Flippy said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Could I please have a set?
> 
> ...


Sure, i'll add you to the request list 



.:Arti:. said:


> Emi just dropping by to ask if you do coloring...
> ----------------------------
> PS Bakuman.....



Colorings are a bit tough for me considering i don't have a tablet... . But i did some in the past and i might be able to do it again (i'm working now on one = Death the kid, soul eater). Just show me the stock and i'll tell you if I can do it or not


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 1, 2009)

*Order request list

- King Lloyd - 178
- ~Flippy - 178*


----------



## Arti (Apr 2, 2009)

if you accept i will give you much more cleaner and leveled version ^_^...
and you don't have to accept if you don't wanna


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 2, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> if you accept i will give you much more cleaner and leveled version ^_^...
> and you don't have to accept if you don't wanna



hmm... i don't really like the stock... :x


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't have any stock, but could I request a sig with Kamina (Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann) in it? 450 x 150 and black top and bottom border.


----------



## Arti (Apr 2, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hmm... i don't really like the stock... :x


ahh i see no worries then...
but what you don't like the quality or the picture theme...


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2009)

Could I get the brown background removed?


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Apr 2, 2009)

Can I get these 2 pics in a sig pls. Color scheme should be red and black (or if you think something else looks better, be creative ) and it should say "Grazie Paolo"


*Spoiler*: _for sig_ 








And can you make me a matching avy pwease


----------



## Kek (Apr 3, 2009)

Could I get a sig made with these pics? And an avy of the fourth?


*Spoiler*: __ 

















OR New request (in case the set-maker overlooks my other post)

An avy of Crona's head, senior size. And a sig of the page, with a border (your choice). Could you cut off some of the white space at the top, and some off the bottom? Unless it will look weird and disproportional(sp?) if you do that. Senior size. No effects or anything.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 5, 2009)

*Order request list

- King Lloyd - 178
- ~Flippy - 178
- The Unforgiven - 179
- Kek - 179*

sorry, but i can't take the requests imediately, hope you don't mind ><


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 5, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Could I get the brown background removed?




since it's just a trans...​


----------



## Serp (Apr 5, 2009)

Emz I need a new set, but I am too lazy to do it myself 

Avy: 150x200

SIG
Stock: 
Size: 400 high, 300 wide

Rounded edges please, and keep with the dark tone, but generally go crazy 

Thanks, your the only person apart from myself I would wear sigs from.


----------



## Bones (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm requesting a next set since you do excellent jobs
Here are three pics that you can choose from to make a Hinata sig.




Please cut out the "I love you" text in the pics.
Text: "To protect my beloved Naruto" and add username Bones
Sig Size: 450 by 250
Avat size: the max size


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 6, 2009)

*Order request list

- King Lloyd - 178
- ~Flippy - 178
- The Unforgiven - 179
- Kek - 179
- Serp - 179
- Bones - 179*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2009)

Gawsh Emi, you never leave the shop. :<


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd like an average sized sig for this one, no borders needed. Also would like an avatar focused on her face, 130X130


----------



## Arti (Apr 6, 2009)

umm... Emi when i can request again...is there a time between requests...
[Edit]
Emi i am using your sig !!!....


Sunuvmann said:


> Gawsh Emi, you never leave the shop. :<


maybe we should kidnap and ship her to europe and pretend to be here...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 6, 2009)

i want a transparent avatar of this


for some reason it isnt transparent when i upload it

<<<<<


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2009)

^ Looks transparent to me.....


----------



## fraj (Apr 6, 2009)

It is transparent but look closer, theres a line on the side that needs to be removed. he just used the wrong words for the request


----------



## Leraine (Apr 6, 2009)

That or he uses Internet Explorer, which instead of being transparent gives you a white background... or so I noticed when I had to switch to it for a while.

It`s an unlikely reason, though.


----------



## Arti (Apr 6, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> i want a transparent avatar of this
> 
> 
> for some reason it isnt transparent when i upload it
> ...



how about this one...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 6, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> how about this one...



hey arti thanks

i dont meant to be a pain

but 

<< everytime when i upload it doesnt become transparent


----------



## Arti (Apr 6, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> hey arti thanks
> 
> i dont meant to be a pain
> 
> ...


hmm...there must be something wrong with your forum options...
lemme try uploading it on my avy too ^_^...
and also turn of your sig xP..


----------



## Leraine (Apr 6, 2009)

*giggles*    .


----------



## Arti (Apr 6, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> hey arti thanks
> 
> i dont meant to be a pain
> 
> ...


problem fixed ^_^..
use this one and you will be ok..


@Leraine ...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 6, 2009)

thank you so much

can i ask how did you do it


----------



## Arti (Apr 6, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> thank you so much
> 
> can i ask how did you do it


nothing big ^_^...
there was just a little bit of problem on the avy size ...
next time when you upload transparent avy make sure the size is 150x? or ?x150.. then you would be ok...
and also do not forget to credit K.Yuki shop....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 7, 2009)

*Order request list

- King Lloyd - 178
- ~Flippy - 178
- The Unforgiven - 179
- Kek - 179
- Serp - 179
- Bones - 179
- Battlerek - 179
- Arti - 179*

Also Arti, you can request again, yeah... But i'm afraid i'm not in the mood to handle these anytime soon anyway >>


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 8, 2009)

Alright, listen up you nerds and lesbians, it appears Emilia is going to be gone for a while.

I'll be filling in as best as I can while she is gone. As you can tell, my style is much different. If you don't like what I make, you're welcome to not use it and wait until she gets back but otherwise, you may be pleasantly surprised.

First up, King Lloyd


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Set. Use whatever stock you want for either. They were far and few to choose from.
> 
> 150x150 avatar. Do want border, preferably green. Thats all really.
> 
> Sig is whatever size you want. Do want border, preferably green. Optional text is "*Go Green Ranger Go*" if you think it'll look good.




*Order request list*

*- ~Flippy - 178
- The Unforgiven - 179
- Kek - 179
- Serp - 179
- Bones - 179
- Battlerek - 179
- Arti - 179*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 8, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Could I please have a set?
> 
> ...


----------



## Serp (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Sunny but no need to do mine


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 9, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Order request list*
> 
> *- ~Flippy - 178
> - The Unforgiven - 179
> ...



Thanks Peter <33

And King asked for a set so sig too dear . You're doing a good job up till now i think... i'll take some free time and do one or too i suppose ^__^
PS:turn off your fucking sigs


----------



## April (Apr 9, 2009)

Can I have an avy? 
Stock: ♥

150 X 150 avy

Will rep/cred. 

EDIT: Can I have a set with it instead?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks Peter <33
> 
> And King asked for a set so sig too dear . You're doing a good job up till now i think... i'll take some free time and do one or too i suppose ^__^
> PS:turn off your fucking sigs


I forgot 

Can you do the moe ones like ~Flippy, that was really fucking hard for me since I had no idea how to do a girly sig 

And yeah he told me


----------



## Arti (Apr 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks Peter <33
> 
> And King asked for a set so sig too dear . You're doing a good job up till now i think... i'll take some free time and do one or too i suppose ^__^
> PS:turn off your fucking sigs


Emi's back... or is she...
anyways i won't bother you when your un-motivated xP..
so you can push back my request till you see fit ^_^..


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a request please:

They're both the same stock, but ones more of a close up for the avatar.

Signature
Size: fit inside signature limits

*Spoiler*: __ 








Avatar
Size: 150x150


Do whatever you think looks good. I'm sure it would look great anyways.

Sorry for the stock, it was on my desktop and I couldn't find the original stock so I had to print screen. 

Thank you.


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll do some requests later today.


----------



## Arti (Apr 11, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> I have a request please:
> Do whatever you think looks good. I'm sure it would look great anyways.
> 
> Sorry for the stock, it was on my desktop and I couldn't find the original stock so I had to print screen.
> ...


Hope you enjoy xP...


if its not good i am sorry and i welcome criticism ...
and you can wait till Emi or Sunuv officially does your request..

@Emi & Sunuv - umm...what do you think...was is too simple and easy.. or am i not good/bad?......


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

oh oh! Can I cange my request? Please? It will be a much simpler request. :ho

If you already started, then nevermind. But if not, here's my new request (if I'm aloowed to do so).

An avy of Crona's head, senior size. And a sig of the page, with a border (your choice). Could you cut off some of the white space at the top, and some off the bottom? Unless it will look weird and disproportional(sp?) if you do that. Senior size. No effects or anything.


----------



## Arti (Apr 11, 2009)

Kek said:


> oh oh! Can I cange my request? Please? It will be a much simpler request. :ho


umm something like this?..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> umm something like this?..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OH GOD YES.


----------



## Arti (Apr 11, 2009)

Kek said:


> OH GOD YES.


hehe glad you liked it ^^..
and do not forget to credit Kamishiro Yuki's shop...

*Order request list*
*
- Serp - 179
- Bones - 179
- Battlerek - 179
- Arti - 179 
- Dracula Mihawk - 180
*


----------



## Twilit (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you make me a V for Vendetta Sig/Avvy? Anything that shows the V symbol, or V himself. Whatever can look badass. And perhaps include the quote "People should not be afraid of their governments. Governments should be afraid of their people."


That'd be badass.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Can you make me a V for Vendetta Sig/Avvy? Anything that shows the V symbol, or V himself. Whatever can look badass. And perhaps include the quote "People should not be afraid of their governments. Governments should be afraid of their people."
> 
> 
> That'd be badass.


Stock?


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 11, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> Hope you enjoy xP...
> 
> 
> if its not good i am sorry and i welcome criticism ...
> and you can wait till Emi or Sunuv officially does your request..



To be honest, I really don't like the whole split apart thing for this specific signature and the avatar is just a bit too dull and dark. 

Sorry.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Sig/Avy Combo*

*Avy: 150x150 (simple border)*

*Sig: 240x400 (simple border also)*


I really like vector styled sigs and avys if it isn't to much trouble could you try it? It doesn't really matter what style as long as the A/S match.


----------



## Arti (Apr 11, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> To be honest, I really don't like the whole split apart thing for this specific signature and the avatar is just a bit too dull and dark.
> 
> Sorry.


no worries xP.. hehe i kinda knew your gonna say that lol ^_^..
so you should wait Emi and Sunuv to officially take your request xP...


----------



## Twilit (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Stock?


Any of these would be cool


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Avvy_ 





Hinata is becoming more and more important for Kishi


----------



## wes (Apr 17, 2009)

edited request 

*Player:*




preferably the first pic but second is ok aswell 

*Text:* Agradecido Para Siempre 
i would also like to have this date in it 29/06/2008

can you work ur magic for me again yuki?


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 17, 2009)

Tranz and resize so it can fit in my siggy plz<3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2009)

Revy said:


> Tranz and resize so it can fit in my siggy plz<3


Since its a quicky.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm requesting a *Signature* and *Avy*  .

*Signature:*
*Stock:*
*Text:* Wd0
*Size:* Can you make it long ways? Like you know, mainly tall and not wide :3.

*Avy:*
*Stock:* Same as above.
*Text:* Wd0
*Size:* Senior Size :3!


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 18, 2009)

As I said before but probably most of you didn't see the message, the shop is taking a small break. When the break will be over, i'll be taking care of the curent requests if you guys still want that certain set. Meanwhile, for the ones who keep their request, till I get to their request they can edit their posts and change the requests. The others who don't want the sets anymore PLEASE DELETE YOUR POSTS.

As for Arti and Sunnuvman who took the shop's business without me asking any of them, please STOP doing that.

Thank you for understanding. And Happy Easter everyone ​
*Order request list

- Serp - 179
- Bones - 179
- Battlerek -179
- Latina chan - 180
- Dracule Mihawk - 180
- Zig Zag - 180
- Dante10 - 181
- Twillit - 181
- Rock Lee - 181
- Adee kun - 181
- David Villa - 181
- Bleach - 181*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2009)

> As for Arti and Sunnuvman who took the shop's business without me asking any of them, please STOP doing that.


 What I tried and failed to do was to make it so you had less work when you got back, so you wouldn't be greeted with a shit ton of requests and spend the next couple of days doing nothing but that


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Apr 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Order request list*
> 
> 
> *- Myamoto Musashi *
> ...


 
I don't see my finished request anywhere and it's like been a month, KY!!! D:

You can search my request here :3
And also, pm me the finished sig and ava. or whatever is that i requested. D:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 27, 2009)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> I don't see my finished request anywhere and it's like been a month, KY!!! D:
> 
> You can search my request here :3
> And also, pm me the finished sig and ava. or whatever is that i requested. D:



you don't see it finished because i refused it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 27, 2009)

Serp said:


> Emz I need a new set, but I am too lazy to do it myself
> 
> Avy: 150x200
> 
> ...



How do you like this dear? 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 27, 2009)

*Order request list

- Bones - 179
- Battlerek -179
- Latina chan - 180
- Dracule Mihawk - 180
- Zig Zag - 180
- Dante10 - 181
- Twillit - 181
- Rock Lee - 181
- Adee kun - 181
- David Villa - 181
- Bleach - 181*


----------



## Garfield (Apr 27, 2009)

Request-

May I please request some time off? I need to gift it to a friend of mine named Emilia


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 27, 2009)

Adee said:


> Request-
> 
> May I please request some time off? I need to gift it to a friend of mine named Emilia



I actually requested some time off for about 3 weeks or more . It's not like i'm in a hurry, just do stuffs when i'm in the mood


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like senior size avatars of these images with dotted borders.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Did you see my big list as well?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

I can always have someone else do it, no biggie here.


----------



## wes (Apr 29, 2009)

edited request


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 29, 2009)

David Villa said:


> edited request



Yeah, but i hope you understand i can't do it anytime soon :<


----------



## wes (Apr 29, 2009)

u know im patient 
i rather wait another month or 2 then go to a other shop


----------



## Kobe (Apr 29, 2009)

David Villa said:


> u know im patient
> i rather wait another month or 2 then go to a other shop



good dog


----------



## Arti (Apr 29, 2009)

*hesitantly walks in*
ahh...umm...sorry...
and....umm...when come back again i will make a set req (i hope i am allowed to do that )
i found create raw for a set..
and again i am sorry..


----------



## wes (May 3, 2009)

yuki can i ask why the shop is having a break?


----------



## Garfield (May 4, 2009)

May I request a set, acceptable anytime in the next ... whenever really =]


----------



## Black★Star (May 13, 2009)

Oh no! Shop's on a break?

Well I'll leave my stock in anyway so place me on que and do it whenever you can.

*Stock*


*Request*
Hook it up with effects like only you can. Im thinking some green, black and gold effects but once again, I wont fool myself into thinking I somehow have better tastes than you do, so whatever you choose should be fine. And place the name *Kid Cudi* somewhere in the pic.


----------



## wes (May 26, 2009)

shop stil on a break


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

I think i'll do some today since i'm having a small break after the exam


----------



## Arti (May 28, 2009)

Emi's back....
will my request be accepted?...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

David Villa said:


> edited request
> 
> *Player:*
> 
> ...



I just couldn't resist not doing this guy  I had such a big crush in the past on Fernando Torres 
I'd do him any time  So i just did it now 





Hope you like it dear . And lol, this is as an addition cuz it looked so cool XD
​
And thanks for waiting so much <3333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> Emi's back....
> will my request be accepted?...



I'm not fully back but i think i can take some requests if i like the stock especially 

And lol, i don't think i should send visitor message to those who requested some time ago, eh...? I think most of them gave up the request, don't you think?


----------



## Arti (May 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm not fully back but i think i can take some requests if i like the stock especially



I [we] can always wait..



> And lol, i don't think i should send visitor message to those who requested some time ago, eh...? I think most of them gave up the request, don't you think?


hehe i doubt it...
but its never hurts to do so..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> Oh no! Shop's on a break?
> 
> Well I'll leave my stock in anyway so place me on que and do it whenever you can.
> 
> ...



Hope you like it 

And thanks for waiting 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> I [we] can always wait..
> 
> 
> hehe i doubt it...
> but its never hurts to do so..



it's just silly though for the creator to ask "do you still want...?" -__-'

Though in this situation i assume they thought i'm away and that's why they didn't come back to check lol. But still, i saw some of them that requested here wear sets now made by someone else, so i guess they had their sets done already. Most of them


----------



## Arti (May 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> it's just silly though for the creator to ask "do you still want...?" -__-'



But They Asked you to make it in the first place so its not silly rather a 
a sign that your showing respect to the client and his/her request ...



> Though in this situation i assume they thought i'm away and that's why they didn't come back to check lol. But still, i saw some of them that requested here wear sets now made by someone else, so i guess they had their sets done already. Most of them


if so then its good cause you don't have to do them anymore..
and f*reedom* xP or you could start on others request /like mine/..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

hmm, well where is your request? :/


----------



## Arti (May 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hmm, well where is your request? :/


i didn't posted mine...
i am sure i posted b4 >.<
----
ahh here is it....
-----
Avy-Senior
Sig - Height 450px..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> i didn't posted mine...
> i am sure i posted b4 >.<
> ----
> ahh here is it....
> ...



I don't think you did actually 

And ooh, the pic is nice 

I'ma play sum game now, i'll do it sometime later ;P


----------



## Arti (May 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I don't think you did actually
> 
> And ooh, the pic is nice
> 
> I'ma play sum game now, i'll do it sometime later ;P


ohhh... me and my memory..
okey dokey have fun....
---------
PS.. can you write something cool related to music on it...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

if something fit gets in my mind, i sure will . I'll make a simple version too, in case you don't like the writing


----------



## wes (May 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I just couldn't resist not doing this guy  I had such a big crush in the past on Fernando Torres
> I'd do him any time  So i just did it now
> 
> 
> ...



its epic 
football sets are your hidden talent it seems 

reps and credit delivered


----------



## Wilham (May 28, 2009)

Requesting Transparent Avy. 

Stock:
I'd like just Yui, the guitarist. 
Size:150x150


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

Wilham said:


> Requesting Transparent Avy.
> 
> Stock:
> I'd like just Yui, the guitarist.
> Size:150x150



here it is


​


----------



## Kobe (May 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

Janissary said:


> .



Close that damn sig if you don't want me to kick you in the nuts Can


----------



## Kobe (May 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Close that damn sig if you don't want me to kick you in the nuts Can



          .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

IT'S OVER WE WON BITCHAZ :ho

Now get out, this is a public shop


----------



## Kobe (May 28, 2009)

FUCK YEAH :ho


ok...


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2009)

Can you maeks me a Hiruma set?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Can you maeks me a Hiruma set?



hmmm... Maybe


----------



## Kobe (May 28, 2009)

and you were saying it to me 

close the sig or I'll kick...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 28, 2009)

is this shop back now?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2009)

Finding good Hiruma stock is hard 

Danbooru just has Hiruma x Mamori sexing () and DA, shitty fanart. >_>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

Janissary said:


> and you were saying it to me
> 
> close the sig or I'll kick...




my nuts?

it's my shop, i do what i want :3



Hibari Kyoya said:


> is this shop back now?


Nop, not fully back 


Sunuvmann said:


> Finding good Hiruma stock is hard
> 
> Danbooru just has Hiruma x Mamori sexing () and DA, shitty fanart. >_>



I think i have a good ones, 1 or 2


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2009)

I dun want him kicking my nuts 

I dunnos, whatevah you gots.


----------



## Kobe (May 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> my nuts?
> 
> it's my shop, i do what i want :3



nope you can't do what you want 

I dunno I can kick you from the stairs


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2009)

Over mah ded body


----------



## Kobe (May 28, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Over mah ded body



ok that's fine


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 28, 2009)

when are you fully back


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> when are you fully back



When those two above me get killed


----------



## Arti (May 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> if something fit gets in my mind, i sure will . I'll make a simple version too, in case you don't like the writing


can't wait
[edit]
--------------


			
				Yuki said:
			
		

> When those two above me get killed


The Making the Shop Fulltime is easy then


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 29, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> can't wait
> [edit]
> --------------
> 
> The Making the Shop Fulltime is easy then



It's done, i hope you like it 




​


----------



## Arti (May 29, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> It's done, i hope you like it
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


...its looks great...thank you..
-----------------
[off topic] Yes I have Passion for Life...and music....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 29, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> ...its looks great...thank you..
> -----------------
> [off topic] Yes I have Passion for Life...and music....



Good that you like the writing then. I was afraid you wouldn't, preparing for my computer classes exam kinda blows away your inspiration


----------



## Black★Star (May 29, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> And thanks for waiting
> 
> ...



Love it. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 29, 2009)

you're welcome dear  <3


----------



## April (May 30, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> Can I have a set? With the picture on the left? Make it pretty like you always do. :3
> Stock: ♥
> Will rep/cred.



Just quoting my request just incase you missed it. Welcome back. :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> Just quoting my request just incase you missed it. Welcome back. :3



I didn't, i thought you didn't want it anymore <3


----------



## Arti (May 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Good that you like the writing then. I was afraid you wouldn't, preparing for my computer classes exam kinda blows away your inspiration



nuff said...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 31, 2009)

saw david villas and it inspired me  i dont mind if it takes a few months


----------



## April (May 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I didn't, i thought you didn't want it anymore <3



Oh, I did want it, sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 31, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> nuff said...



haha, that's cute  




Hibari Kyoya said:


> saw david villas and it inspired me  i dont mind if it takes a few months


haha, do you want all the football players, or anything in particular? Cuz i'd take out the gallery and the blurry one and left the other 3 and replac the BG 



latina-chan said:


> Oh, I did want it, sorry for the mix up.



No problem, you'll have it as soon as i finish my crap exam from tomorrow :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 31, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Latina-chan - 184
- Hibari -184


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, that's cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah do want you want with it, i'd like the avatar to be of number 23 though  try and highlight/focus on him if you can <33


----------



## Nicola (May 31, 2009)

Hi!  I think it's time for a new set. 

Stock: 
Avvie: 150x150
Sig: Resize it ^^
The rest is yours!  Take your time, though. <3


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2009)

Seeing how it is open again

Avy senior siz

Sig I think the size it is is good, or maybe just a bit bigger

Border:round on both
Effect: whatever you think is good

if you think one of the pics is better for both avy and sig, you may choose that one 

Also last time you said my set pic that I choose wasn't very good stock, if neither of these are not good don't be afraid to tell me Emily I can try to find better


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 1, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Hi!  I think it's time for a new set.
> 
> Stock:
> Avvie: 150x150
> ...


Oh Gawd, you had my set ever since?   XD
*is really happy lol*

Tell me some more details please... like... you want the entire pic included, avatar on who's face any prefered colours or you let everything at my consideration?



Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yeah do want you want with it, i'd like the avatar to be of number 23 though  try and highlight/focus on him if you can <33


haha... fine then, i think i know what i'll do <3



Moonshine said:


> Seeing how it is open again
> 
> Avy senior siz
> 
> ...



they're good dear, they're good 

I'll try and do something nice from them


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 1, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Latina-chan - 184
- Hibari -184
- Colpetto - 184
- Moonshine - 184


----------



## Shorty (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow primul post aici, am emotii 

Ok,

Avatar 150x150 - Poza

Doar capul bineinteles, border - black simplu
Efecte ceva, daca vrei tu sa mai adaugi


Sig - Poza

E cam intunecata dar poate poti sa lucrezi cu ea, efecte, chestii, trestii socoteli, las asta pe mainile tale capabile, la fel si dimensiunea sig-ului, cam cat crezi tu ca e bine.

La fel, border black

Daca nu poti sa lucrezi cu pozele, imi zici si caut altceva

Si nu e nici o graba, vad ca mai ai clienti, cand poti tu <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 1, 2009)

Yariko said:


> Wow primul post aici, am emotii
> 
> Ok,
> 
> ...



Te pun la rand, iti trimit codul bancar mai incolo  <3

*Order request list:*

- Latina-chan - 184
- Hibari -184
- Colpetto - 184
- Moonshine - 184
- Cozmean - 184


----------



## Nicola (Jun 1, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh Gawd, you had my set ever since?   XD
> *is really happy lol*
> 
> Tell me some more details please... like... you want the entire pic included, avatar on who's face any prefered colours or you let everything at my consideration?



Well of course! ^^ I loved it so much.  In fact, I still love it... but the stock I found is from a series I really like atm, so I decided to get a new set. 

Yes, the entire pic would be nice... and the avatar... I would like it on Taiga's face (I'm not sure if you have watched Toradora!, but in case you haven't, she is the brown haired girl). ^^ Other than that, the rest is yours.


----------



## Calm (Jun 1, 2009)

could i get this to be transparent, thanks


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 2, 2009)

Stock:"14 most unintentionally gay rap lyrics"

Avatar: 150x150
Textne

Signature:"14 most unintentionally gay rap lyrics"

Textne
Size Senior Size

I'm not sure if it would look better with or without borders so could you please make that decision if it isn't to much trouble emily.

I think i made this request a while back, i know you are extremely busy so take your time emily.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 2, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Well of course! ^^ I loved it so much.  In fact, I still love it... but the stock I found is from a series I really like atm, so I decided to get a new set.
> 
> Yes, the entire pic would be nice... and the avatar... I would like it on Taiga's face (I'm not sure if you have watched Toradora!, but in case you haven't, she is the brown haired girl). ^^ Other than that, the rest is yours.


:3

Ok dear, i'll work on it then 



Calm said:


> could i get this to be transparent, thanks







Rock Lee said:


> Stock:TCPalm
> Avatar: 150x150
> Textne
> 
> ...



Yep, you made it but some of the people already had their sets and i waited for the people who still wanted it, to tell me . I had in mind you still did, but i thought you went inactive :3

I'll be inactive a few days but i'll save all the pics from the requests on my laptop and do them while i'm at home 
Thanks a lot for waiting 

and turn off your sig please :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 2, 2009)

Calm said:


> could i get this to be transparent, thanks



I did yours since it's easier to be done.




*
Please turn off your signature and remove the pic or put it in spoilers!*

Also, don't forget to credit me or the shop and put link to it ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 2, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Latina-chan - 184
- Hibari -184
- Colpetto - 184
- Moonshine - 184
- Cozmean - 184
- Rock Lee - 185


----------



## Kobe (Jun 2, 2009)

Emily it's time for me to use a new magic set! 

Here is the stock

If you don't like it, I might give you another one.. If you like it, some 'magic' on original picture would be appreciated.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd like to request something. Should be pretty easy considering the stock's almost finished. 
*
Avatar -* 
Stock - TCPalm
150x150 
Standard border 

I want this as my avy. It looks good as it is no? Special effects are welcomed but I mainly want the size changed. Fiddle around with it if you want, no complaints. 
*
Signature*
Stock - TCPalm
Size - Not sure about the specifics but I do want it long like in the image and my current sig. Not to big though
Border - If you want to

That's really it

Should be fairly easy. I don't really have anything complicated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 2, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yep, you made it but some of the people already had their sets and i waited for the people who still wanted it, to tell me . I had in mind you still did, but i thought you went inactive :3
> 
> I'll be inactive a few days but i'll save all the pics from the requests on my laptop and do them while i'm at home
> Thanks a lot for waiting
> ...



LOL, sorry about the sig i totally forgot.


----------



## Bones (Jun 2, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Order request list
> 
> - Bones - 179
> - Battlerek -179
> ...



Lawd I thought you were using the above the order list. You even send me a visitor message if you should still do my request and I said YES, Whats the deal ???. i have waited very patiently.

Well here is my request again.



Bones said:


> I'm requesting a next set since you do excellent jobs
> Here are three pics that you can choose from to make a Hinata sig.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamina (Jun 7, 2009)

A 150x150 avatar using depps head, thanks alot Yuki!


----------



## Z (Jun 7, 2009)

Can you make an avatar of this focusing on face only? 150 by 150.
Also for the sig, can you shorten the size? Make it 440 by 280?
The original size for this is 640 by 480. 

Thanks in advance and you will be repped/credited.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Latina-chan - 184
- Hibari -184
- Colpetto - 184
- Moonshine - 184
- Cozmean - 184
- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- Echizen Ryoma -185


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2009)

Bones said:


> Lawd I thought you were using the above the order list. You even send me a visitor message if you should still do my request and I said YES, Whats the deal ???. i have waited very patiently.
> 
> Well here is my request again.



I'm sorry, but your request got refused this time.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> Just quoting my request just incase you missed it. Welcome back. :3









Hope you like it... you were a bit unlucky i guess.. i got a bunch of new random brushes and i kinda messed up experimenting with them ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Hibari -184
- Colpetto - 184
- Moonshine - 184
- Cozmean - 184
- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- Echizen Ryoma -185


----------



## Bones (Jun 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm sorry, but your request got refused this time.



Why was my request refused ? What the hell did I do to you ? This does not make any sense.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 11, 2009)

Bones said:


> Why was my request refused ? What the hell did I do to you ? This does not make any sense.



Hey idiot be nice. Think before you write. She refused because you asked her to make a set impolitely. Still, you are being an asshole by insisting. Now turn your signature off and gtfo.


----------



## Bones (Jun 11, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Hey idiot be nice. Think before you write. She refused because you asked her to make a set impolitely. Still, you are being an asshole by insisting. Now turn your signature off and gtfo.



Word of advice you should check your facts correctly before you fucking talk like a stupid ass. I request my set very politely long time back, go and check the thread when I *originally requested my set* actually here is the link[1] and the order list and I didn't say anything impolite. Kamishiro Yuki even send me a visitor message way back ask me if I still want my set and I replied yes. Then she said she was taking a break from the thread and I had no problem with that, education come first. She came back making other people set and I was original 1st on the list and she skip me. Now how can you run a sig business like that and tell your customer that you are first on the list and even ask if you want the sig still. You don't treat your customer like that.

Now if KM said she has school and she would do my set later, I have no problem with that. But don't go skip me like that, thats not very professional at all.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2009)

You're asking someone to do something. They don't have to. They can refuse service. Being rude won't make it any likelier to happen.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2009)

Bones said:


> Word of advice you should check your facts correctly before you fucking talk like a stupid ass. I request my set very politely long time back, go and check the thread when I *originally requested my set* actually here is the link[1] and the order list and I didn't say anything impolite. Kamishiro Yuki even send me a visitor message way back ask me if I still want my set and I replied yes. Then she said she was taking a break from the thread and I had no problem with that, education come first. She came back making other people set and I was original 1st on the list and she skip me. Now how can you run a sig business like that and tell your customer that you are first on the list and even ask if you want the sig still. You don't treat your customer like that.
> 
> Now if KM said she has school and she would do my set later, I have no problem with that. But don't go skip me like that, thats not very professional at all.



The point it:

1. i missed for too long and many people had already their sets done so i just let the old ones be, thinking that if they really want that set, they should come by and post it again.
2. i know i asked you about that, but that was some time ago, again, and i was forced to take another break from various problems.
3. you just came back recently saying where the hell is your request again.
4. not that you really needed this to be reminded to you, but i do this freely, it's not like NF hired me to serve people with sets and act like a servant and do as they please, so it's not me the one who should try and get in your graces, but you keep an adequate vocabulary, be patient and polite if you want your thing done, because it's not my duty to make your favours, get it? And i just don't like the ones who come and order me around or ask where's my set, why didn't you do it already and so on.

So please turn off your sig because i don't want to ask a moderator to pass by. Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Order request list:*
> 
> - Hibari -184
> - Colpetto - 184
> ...



So i put it on the new page :]
I'll get some done after the exam crap >>

And thanks Petes <3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2009)

Now get to bed already, its almost 1 and you have exams tomorrow.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah fuck you -__- Thanks for reminding me of my nightmare every 5 seconds


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't make me be your mother 

You'll do great, don't worry. 

I just don't want you to be tired for it and mess up because of it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2009)

my exam is from 2 to 4 pm silly lolz


----------



## Bones (Jun 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> The point it:
> 
> 1. i missed for too long and many people had already their sets done so i just let the old ones be, thinking that if they really want that set, they should come by and post it again.



Ok I think you should read what you said when you took a break, HERE. Hmm I didn't delete my post so therefore I still wanted my request. Also I even send you visitor message and ask you if the shop is still on the break and you said yes. So doesn't that show interest I still want you to make my set.


> 2. i know i asked you about that, but that was some time ago, again, and i was forced to take another break from various problems.



As I said your education come first and I understand that.


> 3. you just came back recently saying where the hell is your request again.



No I didn't use the words "where the hell is my request". Actually take a look HERE and see what I said when I return to this thread. I didn't say anything rude.


> 4. not that you really needed this to be reminded to you, but i do this freely, it's not like NF hired me to serve people with sets and act like a servant and do as they please, so it's not me the one who should try and get in your graces, but you keep an adequate vocabulary, be patient and polite if you want your thing done, because it's not my duty to make your favours, get it? And i just don't like the ones who come and order me around or ask where's my set, why didn't you do it already and so on.



I remember I had a made a old request way back and you said I shouldn't have requested in another sig shop and you gave me a very professional reason and respected it. So what I got from it that you run a professional sig shop and that your word is important to your customer. So I took your message about your break which I provide a link and did exactly what you said and I even show interest and ask if your shop is still close. And you accusing me of saying "where the hell is my sig" which I didn't say and I provide you a link what i said, so what is really going on here ???



> So please turn off your sig because i don't want to ask a moderator to pass by. Thank you.



Np the sig is off


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2009)

Haha... my bad then... consider i just didn't pay proper attention this time, and i'll put your request on head list, is that ok?

I'm too tired now, it's 1 am and i have an exam tomorrow and i don't wanna debate or cause more drama now


----------



## Bones (Jun 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Haha... my bad then... consider i just didn't pay proper attention this time, and i'll put your request on head list, is that ok?
> 
> I'm too tired now, it's 1 am and i have an exam tomorrow and i don't wanna debate or cause more drama now



No problem, thank you for understanding, good luck on your exam and I can't wait see the result of sig you make. The reason why I am sticking with you is that I think you make good sets.

EDIT: sig off


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2009)

Bones said:


> No problem, thank you for understanding, good luck on your exam and I can't wait see the result of sig you make. The reason why I am sticking with you is that I think you make good sets.
> 
> EDIT: sig off



Thanks there ^__^. Though you know, just telling... sometimes it depends on the person's activity too, i wouldn't like to spend time on a person's set that goes inactive for weeks, and for some reason i considered you that way too, so...
That influenced my answer too


----------



## Bones (Jun 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks there ^__^. Though you know, just telling... sometimes it depends on the person's activity too, i wouldn't like to spend time on a person's set that goes inactive for weeks, and for some reason i considered you that way too, so...
> That influenced my answer too



Actually I am very active in the battle dome and Konoha Colosseum and that the place I tend to go when I am on NF. Actually I had to drop out of the Trial Tournament 6 because of school, might have won the tournament who knows. If I post in the sig shop I would be spamming so therefore I don't post and post only a request, but if you want me to be active in the shop I will comment on the sigs you make for people.

*Just to confirm you are still making my set ? and I understand when your education is out of the way you will start it. Is it ok I drop you visitor message to remind you ?*


----------



## April (Jun 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it... you were a bit unlucky i guess.. i got a bunch of new random brushes and i kinda messed up experimenting with them ​



Thats messing up ? Its awesome. 

Thanks, its definetly worth the wait. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 11, 2009)

Bones said:


> Actually I am very active in the battle dome and Konoha Colosseum and that the place I tend to go when I am on NF. Actually I had to drop out of the Trial Tournament 6 because of school, might have won the tournament who knows. If I post in the sig shop I would be spamming so therefore I don't post and post only a request, but if you want me to be active in the shop I will comment on the sigs you make for people.
> 
> *Just to confirm you are still making my set ? and I understand when your education is out of the way you will start it. Is it ok I drop you visitor message to remind you ?*



Yap, do so <3. I'll clear up things tomorrow after my exam :3



latina-chan said:


> Thats messing up ? Its awesome.
> 
> Thanks, its definetly worth the wait. <3



You're welcome <3


----------



## Z (Jun 12, 2009)

I cancel my request as it has already been done.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> I cancel my request as it has already been done.



Thanks for notifying! ^__^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Hibari -184
- Colpetto - 184
- Moonshine - 184
- Cozmean - 184
- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Bones said:


> Actually I am very active in the battle dome and Konoha Colosseum and that the place I tend to go when I am on NF. Actually I had to drop out of the Trial Tournament 6 because of school, might have won the tournament who knows. If I post in the sig shop I would be spamming so therefore I don't post and post only a request, but if you want me to be active in the shop I will comment on the sigs you make for people.
> 
> *Just to confirm you are still making my set ? and I understand when your education is out of the way you will start it. Is it ok I drop you visitor message to remind you ?*



Here it is . Hope you like it 
Credit as well and thanks for the inconvenience 
<3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Hibari -184
- Colpetto - 184
- Moonshine - 184
- Cozmean - 184
- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> saw david villas and it inspired me  i dont mind if it takes a few months



done 
Dun forget to credit 


​


----------



## JjEm (Jun 13, 2009)

hi Kamishiro!! ur online 
nice to know


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

JjEm said:


> hi Kamishiro!! ur online
> nice to know



Turn off your signature please
!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Colpetto - 184
- Moonshine - 184
- Cozmean - 184
- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185


----------



## JjEm (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Turn off your signature please
> !



sorry 
that wont happened again!!


----------



## Kobe (Jun 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 13, 2009)

earn it


----------



## JjEm (Jun 13, 2009)

*hello there!! well now my sig is turned off!!
i really like u to make my sig and avi for this one!!
i also would like to have my name on the lower part of the sig!!
please make it more atttractive!! i know u can do iTt!!*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Colpetto - 184
- Moonshine - 184
- Cozmean - 184
- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- JjEm - 187


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 13, 2009)

Just asking KY, on your order request list what do the numbers besides the names mean? I've wondered that for a while.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just asking KY, on your order request list what do the numbers besides the names mean? I've wondered that for a while.



1. turn off siggy and please don't call me KY XD

2. well it's the number of the page where people requested, haha <3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 13, 2009)

Ohhh ok I get it rofl. Sorry for asking but I've never really wondered that makes sense lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Hi!  I think it's time for a new set.
> 
> Stock:
> Avvie: 150x150
> ...



sorry, the picture had pretty much all the space filled so adding more it would make it bad :/

Hope you like it and thanks for waiting dear 




Sorry if you don't like it :/
I wanted to ask you about another stock pic but i thought i'd try and do this​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Moonshine - 184
- Cozmean - 184
- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- JjEm - 187


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2009)

187 again. 

Set senior sized. Do whatever you like with it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2009)

^ Morphine should get it early. Due to really really good taste.


----------



## Z (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks for notifying! ^__^



Your welcome. I didn't want to waste your time.


----------



## Bones (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is . Hope you like it
> Credit as well and thanks for the inconvenience
> <3
> 
> ...



Awesome work, is it possible to put my username on the sig so no one steal it ? Actually did I ask you to put my username, here is my original request: 



Bones said:


> I'm requesting a next set since you do excellent jobs
> Here are three pics that you can choose from to make a Hinata sig.
> 
> 
> ...



Just put the username on the sig and it will be perfect. Thanks again awesome work.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Seeing how it is open again
> 
> Avy senior siz
> 
> ...



You like it? pek




I didn't know what to add so i thought this wings idea would be cool  <3

Sorry the sig was affected a bit since the quality wasnt so good ><​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Bones said:


> Awesome work, is it possible to put my username on the sig so no one steal it ? Actually did I ask you to put my username, here is my original request:
> 
> 
> 
> Just put the username on the sig and it will be perfect. Thanks again awesome work.



oh... ok, i didn't look at the original request XD

I'll do that 

And i'll resize the ava too, i forgot you don't have senior. Just a few minutes


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah though you know, i'll keep the version without your name too . As the one that created the signature i have the right to give it away after some time, hope you don't mind that :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Cozmean - 184
- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- JjEm - 187
- Morphine - 187


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> ^ Morphine should get it early. Due to really really good taste.



You should shut up instead, i'm not keeping the order for tastes here 

Plus, i don't even know what that is about so boo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2009)

That's a scene from the most  episode of House mah favoritest TV show. Its a doctor show largely based on Sherlock Holmes and with medical mysteries.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9_4szyx8IU[/YOUTUBE]

The picture she posted is from the  scene at the end of the last season where he had been suffering hallucinations and then is being dropped off by his best friend at a mental institution ;~;


----------



## Bones (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yeah though you know, i'll keep the version without your name too . As the one that created the signature i have the right to give it away after some time, hope you don't mind that :]​



I guess I can't argue you on that one, but I like to be unique with the only sig like that.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Bones said:


> I guess I can't argue you on that one, but I like to be unique with the only sig like that.



don't worry, it's not like i'll put it to giveaways after 1 week . That might be after months, even half a year lol.


----------



## Arti (Jun 13, 2009)

Emi
Sig request..

Avy-Senior
Sig-Height-450px..
Thanks in advance....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Cozmean - 184
- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- JjEm - 187
- Morphine - 187
- Arti - 188 

^ the stock is kinda... :\ but i hope i can do something with it


----------



## Arti (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ^ the stock is kinda... :\ but i hope i can do something with it


hmmm....then what about this one ...

it might be easier to work on..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Arti said:


> hmmm....then what about this one ...
> 
> it might be easier to work on..



Yep, that's definitely better


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Yariko said:


> Wow primul post aici, am emotii
> 
> Ok,
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You like it? pek
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I love it!pek

I told you to let me know if quality was bad so i could look for another
I do love the wings!

I would wear it now, but i have to wear this one till tuesday because of a dare I hope thats okay


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Sure it's ok dear, take your time, i know you'll wear it


----------



## Shorty (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​




Nu-mi plac  mearsi mult frumoaso <3


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sure it's ok dear, take your time, i know you'll wear it



thank youpek


----------



## Arti (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yep, that's definitely better


all right... can't wait till its finished...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Yariko said:


> Nu-mi plac  mearsi mult frumoaso <3


Auzi... apreciaza gestul daca nu vrei sa ramai fara mostenitor 

Plus, is de la mine 



Moonshine said:


> thank youpek


----------



## Shorty (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Auzi... apreciaza gestul daca nu vrei sa ramai fara mostenitor
> 
> Plus, is de la mine



Bineinteles ca apreciez, MAi ALES ca-s de la tine, dar tu atata stii, sa dai cu piciorul


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Yariko said:


> Bineinteles ca apreciez, MAi ALES ca-s de la tine, dar tu atata stii, sa dai cu piciorul



ee... asa's yo.. mai batausha de felu' meu :ho


*Order request list:*


- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- JjEm - 187
- Morphine - 187
- Arti - 188


----------



## Nicola (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sorry, the picture had pretty much all the space filled so adding more it would make it bad :/
> 
> Hope you like it and thanks for waiting dear
> 
> ...



Yeah, I figured that the stock would be a problem... but honestly, I think it looks beautiful.  It was definitely worth the wait! :3

Now I'm gonna spam you with two thousand thank you's, haha.  ^^ Thank you!!! <3333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 13, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Yeah, I figured that the stock would be a problem... but honestly, I think it looks beautiful.  It was definitely worth the wait! :3
> 
> Now I'm gonna spam you with two thousand thank you's, haha.  ^^ Thank you!!! <3333



No I thank you . Your appreciation makes me really happy, especially since i know you've been wearing my sets for some time already pek


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2009)

A set from two of these images would be very much appreciated.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2009)

^ Bad ass stock is bad ass


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 15, 2009)

*Order request list:*


- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- JjEm - 187
- Morphine - 187
- Arti - 188
- Darth Ruin - 189


----------



## little nin (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey, I have a sig request



is that stock ok? 

I would like the usual rectangle sigs that people have but I don't know the right measurements , Lee can either be in the middle or the right of the sig  if that's ok. Can i also have "little nin" text put in somewhere too please?

and an overall dark greenish colour for it too so it's similar to my ava? is that ok?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 15, 2009)

little nin said:


> Hey, I have a sig request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well mainly it's ok but i don't really like vectorized stocks, I cannot work that good on them . But i'll try and work on this, it will take a few days though, i have other requests before this, hope you don't mind :3
I'll contact you via Visitor Message when it's done


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 15, 2009)

*Order request list:*


- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- JjEm - 187
- Morphine - 187
- Arti - 188
- Darth Ruin - 189
- little nin - 189


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> ^ Bad ass stock is bad ass





Looking forward to the set Yuki...


----------



## JjEm (Jun 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Order request list:*
> 
> 
> - Rock Lee - 185
> ...




waiting!!
can i ask something??
an i change the avi and sig im requesting you?
or have u done the first step? if u have started making it then
nevermind...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 16, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Looking forward to the set Yuki...


Well it ain't gonna work if you keep pointing a gun at me 




JjEm said:


> waiting!!
> can i ask something??
> an i change the avi and sig im requesting you?
> or have u done the first step? if u have started making it then
> nevermind...




. I thing i'm going to refuse your request for now, i'm tired of telling you to turn your signature off, plus i have too many requests alreay. I might do something when i get rid of the "official" requests, till then please don't post here anymore or i'll have to ask a moderator to delete your posts.

Ok?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 17, 2009)

*Sig request:*

​
Slim to 400 x 450 pixels and transparent all the white around the figure please. +Rep awaits.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> *Sig request:*
> 
> ​
> Slim to 400 x 450 pixels and transparent all the white around the figure please. +Rep awaits.



I did yours first since it was just a transparency 
Don't forget to credit as well 
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

*Order request list:*


- Rock Lee - 185
- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- JjEm - 187 - on hold
- Morphine - 187
- Arti - 188
- Darth Ruin - 189
- little nin - 189


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I did yours first since it was just a transparency
> Don't forget to credit as well
> ​



It's *FABULOUS!* 

This thread kicks ass. 

Unfortunately, I have to wait _24 hour_s before I can give you your much deserved +Rep.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> It's *FABULOUS!*
> 
> This thread kicks ass.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to wait _24 hour_s before I can give you your much deserved +Rep.



Haha, you're welcome 

Do it when you can


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Rock Lee said:


> Stock: map of every single meth lab busted in Tulsa OK,
> Avatar: 150x150
> Textne
> 
> ...



Special delivery for my special customer 
Hope you like it 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

*Order request list:*


- Janissary - 185
- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- JjEm - 187 - on hold
- Morphine - 187
- Arti - 188
- Darth Ruin - 189
- little nin - 189


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Emily it's time for me to use a new magic set!
> 
> Here is the stock
> 
> If you don't like it, I might give you another one.. If you like it, some 'magic' on original picture would be appreciated.



Hmm... the pic doesn't really look my type lol

And i have no idea what could i do on it now so XD

pff, you signed out  I'll work on this then


----------



## Kobe (Jun 18, 2009)

not your type


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Emily it's time for me to use a new magic set!
> 
> Here is the stock
> 
> If you don't like it, I might give you another one.. If you like it, some 'magic' on original picture would be appreciated.



Well here you go 




I just made a guess it's 150x170 

Be happy with the result for now ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

*Order request list:*


- Kyuubi Naruto - 185
- Kamina - 185
- JjEm - 187 - on hold
- Morphine - 187
- Arti - 188
- Darth Ruin - 189
- little nin - 189


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2009)

Janissary said:


> not your type


Background that's difficult to cut and since its all hand drawn, it makes things generally difficult for her usual style of kick as brushes and stuff with the picture overlayed.

So what she did instead was color manipulation


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'd like to request something. Should be pretty easy considering the stock's almost finished.
> *
> Avatar -*
> Stock - stock
> ...



So... for the avatar you want it just resized, not an avatar on his face? :] I might make 2 variants though, maybe you'd like another one better 

hmm, i also need you to tell me a few colours you prefer :]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> So... for the avatar you want it just resized, not an avatar on his face? :] I might make 2 variants though, maybe you'd like another one better
> 
> hmm, i also need you to tell me a few colours you prefer :]


Yes, for the avatar I just want it resized although you can cut some of the bottom out to make it fit. Personally you can do whatever you want to with it as long as i tlooks great. I like being surprised.  As many variants as you want I'll be surprised either way. 

Colors? Hmmm, it doesn't matter to me much. Just do what you think looks great and it'll be good. I look forward to it


----------



## Kobe (Jun 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Emi <3

Not bad.. if avy was full size, would be better.. but anyway I have epic Ronaldo set now, will use it later 






Sunuvmann said:


> Background that's difficult to cut and since its all hand drawn, it makes things generally difficult for her usual style of kick as brushes and stuff with the picture overlayed.
> 
> So what she did instead was color manipulation



I don't need an explanation.. I know what I asked, she did what she could.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yes, for the avatar I just want it resized although you can cut some of the bottom out to make it fit. Personally you can do whatever you want to with it as long as i tlooks great. I like being surprised.  As many variants as you want I'll be surprised either way.
> 
> Colors? Hmmm, it doesn't matter to me much. Just do what you think looks great and it'll be good. I look forward to it



Ok then, just turn off your sig, ok? 

I'm on it :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'd like to request something. Should be pretty easy considering the stock's almost finished.
> *
> Avatar -*
> Stock -
> ...



Turn off your previous post's signature please 







Hope you like it 
Don't forget to credit as well :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

*Order request list:*


- Kamina - 185
- JjEm - 187 - on hold
- Morphine - 187
- Arti - 188
- Darth Ruin - 189
- little nin - 189


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Kamina said:


> A 150x150 avatar using depps head, thanks alot Yuki!



Don't forget to credit as well 



And sorry for the wait ><​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

*Order request list:*


- JjEm - 187 - on hold
- Morphine - 187
- Arti - 188
- Darth Ruin - 189
- little nin - 189


----------



## Shorty (Jun 18, 2009)

poza xxx

Avatar (150x150) & sig (marimea cat vrei tu), studento 

Border - punctat


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Turn off your previous post's signature please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP I LOVE IT I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

You're now my official sig maker thank you so much!!!. I'll credit and switch right now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Yariko said:


> poza xxx
> 
> Avatar (150x150) & sig (marimea cat vrei tu), studento
> 
> Border - punctat





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> HOLY CRAP I LOVE IT I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> You're now my official sig maker thank you so much!!!. I'll credit and switch right now



Haha, you're welcome dear XD Come by when you need a new thingy 

*Order request list:*


- JjEm - 187 - on hold
- Morphine - 187
- Arti - 188
- Darth Ruin - 189
- little nin - 189
- Cozmean -190


----------



## Shorty (Jun 18, 2009)

Sper sa poti sa lucrezi cu poza aia 

App, ce-s cu numerele alea care le pui in dreptul fiecaruia ?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Numarul paginii pe care se afla requestul?


----------



## Shorty (Jun 18, 2009)

A lol, ce frant sunt, scuza-ma, n-am observat


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Yuki, so the shop is back in action. Awesome 

*Avatar -  *
Stock: 
150x150
Cool border I guess. 

*Signature - *
Stock: 
240x400

I'd really like some bad ass effect on the wings on the sides of his head. I want the Avy/Sig to be, well Patriotic.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Morphine - 187
- Arti - 188
- Darth Ruin - 189
- little nin - 189
- Cozmean -190
- Dante10 - 190


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Thanks Emi <3
> 
> Not bad.. if avy was full size, would be better.. but anyway I have epic Ronaldo set now, will use it later
> 
> ...





​


----------



## Kobe (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Special delivery for my special customer
> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> ​




I love it thanks a bunch emily and you really know how to make someone feel special thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Janissary said:


>





Rock Lee said:


> I love it thanks a bunch emily and you really know how to make someone feel special thanks.



You two are welcomed 
And thanks, you also know how to make me feel special, haha <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Morphine said:


> 187 again.
> 
> Set senior sized. Do whatever you like with it.



Done :] Hope you like it. In case you don't please let me know, so i put it to giveaways 




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 188
- Darth Ruin - 189
- little nin - 189
- Cozmean -190
- Dante10 - 190


----------



## Kobe (Jun 19, 2009)

^ wow that looks awesome.. though I don't watch House :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Janissary said:


> ^ wow that looks awesome.. though I don't watch House :/



me neither . Though i liked how this ended up :] I experienced some new things too  Hope the customer will like it too


----------



## Kobe (Jun 19, 2009)

if he doesn't like, I'll kick his ass


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Janissary said:


> if he doesn't like, I'll kick his ass



It's a girl lol . Well doesn't matter that much, she can take her pic to other shop and have it remade, since it's my work i can put it to giveaways and someone will most likely take it :]


----------



## Kobe (Jun 19, 2009)

ohh lol 

ok I'll kick her ass


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 188 - on hold till finds a better stock
- Darth Ruin - 189
- little nin - 189
- Cozmean -190
- Dante10 - 190


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

Yay I'm next!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Yay I'm next!



Lol, let me see the stock, i didn't even see it properly .


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> A set from two of these images would be very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



They are wallpaper sized. So I understand if you don't want to use them. I could always find something smaller.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> They are wallpaper sized. So I understand if you don't want to use them. I could always find something smaller.



haha, that's not the problem, lol . I just have to see if there's enough space so i can combine 2 of the pics, hmm...

The size doesn't matter, right? can i do it the way i want?


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

You have free reign to create whatever you desire. I trust your judgement.


----------



## wes (Jun 19, 2009)

im back :WOW

magic time plz 







can u use the stadium as background 
then add the player on the left and shove the logo somewhere

text : *Valencia C.F. *

and then somewhere else

*Para Siempre Mestalla   *

btw jann forced me to edit he found my PSV request fail


----------



## Kobe (Jun 19, 2009)

fail request is fail


----------



## wes (Jun 19, 2009)

ur fail jann 

and dont make me catch u on MSN 

i wanted Villa in Valencia shirt but yeh u know the deal with Villa now


----------



## Kobe (Jun 19, 2009)

now that's good 

Also Emi put "money isn't everything" to somewhere in sig


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> You have free reign to create whatever you desire. I trust your judgement.



You like this? Though i don't know which part to use for an avatar, please help me with this 
​


----------



## wes (Jun 19, 2009)

you are such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  

and this isnt the football section so dont spam this thread jann


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

David Villa said:


> im back
> 
> magic time plz
> 
> ...





Janissary said:


> fail request is fail





David Villa said:


> ur fail jann
> 
> and dont make me catch u on MSN
> 
> i wanted Villa in Valencia shirt but yeh u know the deal with Villa now





Janissary said:


> now that's good
> 
> Also Emi put "money isn't everything" to somewhere in sig





David Villa said:


> you are such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> and this isnt the football section so dont spam this thread jann



You two are such kids . Puts me in the mom role, where i grab you both by the ear and taking you out, kicking your asses 
Spam your VMS boys!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You like this? Though i don't know which part to use for an avatar, please help me with this
> ​


That's fucking sexy.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's fucking sexy.



That doesn't give you too a reason to post here


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 188 - on hold till finds a better stock
- little nin - 189
- Cozmin -190
- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You like this? Though i don't know which part to use for an avatar, please help me with this
> ​



It looks great! 

As for the avatar.. 

You got any ideas Sunny??

I'm thinking maybe the third image I gave you? The one with the Star. That would be a nice avatar possibly...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> It looks great!
> 
> As for the avatar..
> 
> ...



I did the avatar out of that one you said 



sorry it took so long, it was pretty difficult to combine the pics and i barely got myself to like the result XD​


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I did the avatar out of that one you said
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it took so long, it was pretty difficult to combine the pics and i barely got myself to like the result XD​



As long as it's done. I don't mind the length of time. It really wasn't all that long.

And perhaps that isn't the best picture to create an avatar from. Could you use this one instead?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> That doesn't give you too a reason to post here


As a fan I'm allowed to comment 


Darth Ruin said:


> It looks great!
> 
> As for the avatar..
> 
> ...




But you can always use for if you request from the same stock later


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> But you can always use for if you request from the same stock later



Ahh.. Sorry Sunny, I can't view images hosted on Imageshack because my internet fails quite badly. Could you rehost it?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Ahh.. Sorry Sunny, I can't view images hosted on Imageshack because my internet fails quite badly. Could you rehost it?


Okay


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Okay



You my friend, are an artistic master. You've got quite the eye for these things. Ever consider opening your own shop?

But yeah, most of those points would work quite nicely as an avatar.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't have the patience nor talent with brushes, splashes and other stuff needed to make those fancy sets. I have my own style which I rather enjoy but could never compete with Emilia's work >.>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Jesus, you're incredible 
Why the hell do you keep posting here? Earlier it was David Villa and Janissary, now you two. Can't you use the visitor messages already?

Peter you're seriously annoying me, and i'll request your posts to be deleted if you don't delete them yourself. Seriously, why do you just pop up and keep posting for no reason? I don't get it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

little nin said:


> Hey, I have a sig request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this ok with you?
Don't forget to credit as well 
​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Jesus, you're incredible
> Why the hell do you keep posting here? Earlier it was David Villa and Janissary, now you two. Can't you use the visitor messages already?
> 
> Peter you're seriously annoying me, and i'll request your posts to be deleted if you don't delete them yourself. Seriously, why do you just pop up and keep posting for no reason? I don't get it


Well its not like you respond to them most of the time -_-

And I'm trying to be helpful or show appreciation for some really nice pieces you make. Is that so wrong? 

Because I still have this place subscribed from when I tried filling in when you were away and I forgot to unsubscribe. 

Fine I'll stop posting here. WHAT A JOKE.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> As long as it's done. I don't mind the length of time. It really wasn't all that long.
> 
> And perhaps that isn't the best picture to create an avatar from. Could you use this one instead?



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well its not like you respond to them most of the time -_-
> 
> And I'm trying to be helpful or show appreciation for some really nice pieces you make. Is that so wrong?
> 
> ...



Jesus Peter, if people see you posting here just as your heart desire they'll get this like an allowed think. I'm trying to keep an order here not a place for conversations. Imagine random people coming by and dropping posts all the time with comments like "omg, i really like that set", wtf would this place be then, a real mess and i don't want that. Now make sure you turn off your signature from above and get out or i'll lose my patience.
Order my ass -__-


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 188 - on hold till finds a better stock
- Cozmin -190
- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2009)

I see your point but don't you still find it nice getting compliments about your work? 

Fine then, a request so we're on topic. How bouts that Iceman and Sela one you promised?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> I see your point but don't you still find it nice getting compliments about your work?
> 
> Fine then, a request so we're on topic. How bouts that Iceman and Sela one you promised?



Not now and not here Peter -__-'...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 188 - on hold till finds a better stock
- Cozmin -190
- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191


----------



## Arti (Jun 19, 2009)

i can't seem to find any good stock ;/..
so i am gonna request a football set..
since Emi's soo great at making one...

Avy-Senior
Sig - Original Size
Note - Write 'San Iker' on it
---
or you can work with this too ...

Avy-senior..
Sig-height 400px...
Note-Write 'Hala Madrid'
thanks in advance ^^..


----------



## little nin (Jun 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Is this ok with you?
> Don't forget to credit as well
> ​





thanks +repped and credited


----------



## JJ (Jun 19, 2009)

Hope stock is good enough. Only two things I ask: avy 150 x 200 and the band name is Delain or you can just put her name on there (Charlotte). Rest I'll leave to you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Hope stock is good enough. Only two things I ask: avy 150 x 200 and the band name is Delain or you can just put her name on there (Charlotte). Rest I'll leave to you.



Yap, it's good . You only want avatar?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 19, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 193
- Cozmin -190
- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191
- JJ - 193


----------



## Rampage (Jun 19, 2009)

yo yo
for this pic could you please get rid of the colours on each side of rock lee, so basically just leaving rock lee and the two water tornadoes, and then add some special effect that you think would look good sorry for asking much , if possible could i have a avatar of rocke lee's face 125x125 
thanks


----------



## JJ (Jun 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yap, it's good . You only want avatar?



Avy/sig if possible.


----------



## Roy (Jun 19, 2009)

Requesting a set please 

Avy
Size: 150 x 200
try to get Conan and the monkey in the Avatar if possible
add whatever effects you think looks nice


Sig
Size: Enough so ET and Conan come out

can you add effects and some nice color to it


Thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 193
- Cozmin -190
- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191
- Roy - 193
- JJ - 193
- Uzumaki Lee - 193


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 20, 2009)

Request for an avatar


*Spoiler*: __ 








Use lots of colours plz :3

thnx

Sorry if I'm making you a bit over worked. D:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Request for an avatar
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's ok . Hope you don't mind working a bit, right?

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 193
- Cozmin -190
- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191
- Roy - 193
- JJ - 193
- Uzumaki Lee - 193
- Zig-zag - 193


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 20, 2009)

Set please. Senior member size. Transparent the background and add anything you see fit. Actually do whatever you want. 

*Spoiler*: __ 






 

Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Set please. Senior member size. Transparent the background and add anything you see fit. Actually do whatever you want.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



If you don't mind waiting a bit since i have requests ahead...  Then sure.
And lol, i saw your last post at some shop around, don't remember who's and i was about to pick on you for requesting on other places, but i saw you work there 
haha ^__^

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 193
- Cozmin -190
- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191
- Roy - 193
- JJ - 193
- Uzumaki Lee - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



Brilliant. Absolutely amazing. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Brilliant. Absolutely amazing. Thanks a ton!



You're welcome


----------



## wes (Jun 20, 2009)

edited text


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2009)

Janissary said:


> you can't be serious :rofl



Delete your post now and get out please -__-'. Use VM


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2009)

Janissary said:


> ok



I said i'm serious. Delete this post too, and the previous as well untill i call a mod to do the job.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> If you don't mind waiting a bit since i have requests ahead...  Then sure.
> And lol, i saw your last post at some shop around, don't remember who's and i was about to pick on you for requesting on other places, but i saw you work there
> haha ^__^
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah I help out there. It's just that I don't like doing transparencies at all. Actually, I have no idea how to render out an image. So I request if I want a rendered set. I don't mind waiting at all. I like my current set. I made it. 

Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Haha, yeah I help out there. It's just that I don't like doing transparencies at all. Actually, I have no idea how to render out an image. So I request if I want a rendered set. I don't mind waiting at all. I like my current set. I made it.
> 
> Thanks



Oh... i see :]. It's a pretty good set btw 
And thanks for waiting


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm good at transparancies, I can knock DM's out in about 5 minutes so you have less on your plate if you want...>_>


----------



## Anjali (Jun 20, 2009)

Nu te grabi, fa-l cand ai timp <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2009)

Anjali said:


> Nu te grabi, fa-l cand ai timp <3



Ok, numai inchide-ti semnatura scumpo 

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 193
- Cozmin -190
- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191
- Roy - 193
- JJ - 193
- Uzumaki Lee - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Jo - 194


----------



## Anjali (Jun 20, 2009)

Cum adica sa o inchid?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2009)

Anjali said:


> Cum adica sa o inchid?



Haha.... dai edit post, go advanced si vezi ca o sa ai jos unele optiuni sa bifezi. Sunt sub chestiile cu mutrele alea, parca 3,4 chestii de bifat dintre care cam prima e "disable signature" sau "show signature" sau ceva de genu :]. Fa asta la amandoua posturile


----------



## Anjali (Jun 20, 2009)

Wakarimashita .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd like a set of this. 


Go crazy with it. And don't worry, I can wait :]

If you're not feeling the stock, I can find something else.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like a set of this.
> 
> 
> Go crazy with it. And don't worry, I can wait :]
> ...



Haha, you insist on me doing this? because you know you can have other do it, you change sets pretty fast anyway


----------



## Anjali (Jun 20, 2009)

Lol shit emi

de fapt de ce e pusa chestia asta cu sig-ul?


----------



## Bones (Jun 20, 2009)

Could you people speak English, I am curious what you guys are saying btw. Anyways just posting in thread and encouraging KY to keep up the good work


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 20, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm good at transparancies, I can knock DM's out in about 5 minutes so you have less on your plate if you want...>_>



I think I'm gonna wait since I don't like changing sets often. So I'll wait for KY to blow my mind. 

Sorry for spamming your thread slightly.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Haha, you insist on me doing this? because you know you can have other do it, you change sets pretty fast anyway



Yeah 

I'm sorta getting out of that. I'd rather have a set made by Emili this time <3


----------



## C?k (Jun 22, 2009)

oh snap so you do have a shop  I'll be sure to drop by here from now on xD

Darth N - Nice avy, that films too funny


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 22, 2009)

C?k said:


> oh snap so you do have a shop  I'll be sure to drop by here from now on xD
> 
> Darth N - Nice avy, that films too funny



You should better 

*gonna handle this in the days after tomorrow, since i have one more exam *


----------



## Cecil (Jun 23, 2009)

Could I have a sig and avy of the guy in black armor 

Type:avy
stock: Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu
Size:senior
Border:solid


Type:sig
Stock: Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu
Size: senior
Border: solid


----------



## Morphine (Jun 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Done :] Hope you like it. In case you don't please let me know, so i put it to giveaways ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!  It's awesome.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello! Long time no see. I come here again because I want a new set, avy and sig. Here's the pic ----> thread

Avy size : 150 x 150
Sig size : up to you ^^
Style: If possible, make it shiny and colorful almost similar to the one in my avy (I can't get enough of your designs! It's marvelous. So do your magic! I have faith in you Kamishiro Yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 25, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 193
- Cozmin -190
- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191
- Roy - 193
- JJ - 193
- Uzumaki Lee - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Jo - 194
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 25, 2009)

Arti said:


> i can't seem to find any good stock ;/..
> so i am gonna request a football set..
> since Emi's soo great at making one...
> 
> ...






Hope you like it ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 25, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191
- Roy - 193
- JJ - 193
- Uzumaki Lee - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Jo - 194
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194


----------



## Arti (Jun 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep it looks great thank you for your work as usual emi...
----
when the 5 day grace end i will come knocking back again...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 25, 2009)

Arti said:


> yep it looks great thank you for your work as usual emi...
> ----
> when the 5 day grace end i will come knocking back again...



The term is longer now  between 1 and 2 weeks since i can't spend my entire summer doing sets >>


----------



## Kobe (Jun 25, 2009)

those footy sets look great.. if you manage to do the same with wes', I may request some later as as well


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 25, 2009)

Janissary said:


> those footy sets look great.. if you manage to do the same with wes', I may request some later as as well



What do you mean by footy sets?


----------



## Kobe (Jun 25, 2009)

:lolkubo I meant football sets like you made to Arti.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 25, 2009)

Janissary said:


> :lolkubo I meant football sets like you made to Arti.



and what exactly is wes then? .
Remind me, you never got a football set made by me? I recall doing quite some in the last months, mostly for David Villa anyway


----------



## Kobe (Jun 25, 2009)

:lolkubo David Villa's full name is Wesley Veronica Ubertus.


----------



## wes (Jun 25, 2009)

i was baptized with those last 2 names so 

and dont spam the thread


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 25, 2009)

Kami you have a lot of requests can I still make one?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, you guys do some nice work here. Could a lovely soul make a set for me from this?


Avy:150x150
Sigon't care, as long as it's not as big as the 'House' one on the previous page.
Colors:No matter. Just make it pretty. Kinda like the Byakuya one in the first post.


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey thar. Love your work, so I have a set request.



*Avatar*
Size - 125 x 125
No borders and curved edges.

*Signature*
Ehh, the size is ultimately up to you, but I don't want the width to exceed the height - so no horizontal rectangles. 

No borders and curved edges.
Get wild with it and do your magic, guys~


----------



## Arti (Jun 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> The term is longer now  between 1 and 2 weeks since i can't spend my entire summer doing sets >>


hehe of course you must have planned a fun/exciting summer ahead of you..
---
also i have compared the stock and the sig..and i must say you really done a great job..
you cut out the players from the stock and and moved to a another bg and fitted them neatly...
....
[edit]
is proud to have a sig made by you...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 26, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Kami you have a lot of requests can I still make one?


Sure, i'll add you o the list, and i don't mind doing it if you don't mind waiting for it either ><



FoxxyKat said:


> Wow, you guys do some nice work here. Could a lovely soul make a set for me from this?
> 
> 
> Avy:150x150
> ...


Haha, no "guys" here, it's only me doing things here, only worker . And sure, i'll have that in mind, though you'll have to wait for a while. I have a bunch of requests already.



Tunafish said:


> Hey thar. Love your work, so I have a set request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, just as i said, no guys, it's only me here . Sure, adding you on the list, it will take a while though since i have a lot of requests, though i'll contact you on VM when it's done 

*Order request list:*

- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191
- Roy - 193
- JJ - 193
- Uzumaki Lee - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Jo - 194
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195



Arti said:


> hehe of course you must have planned a fun/exciting summer ahead of you..
> ---
> also i have compared the stock and the sig..and i must say you really done a great job..
> you cut out the players from the stock and and moved to a another bg and fitted them neatly...
> ...



I think it's called photo manipulation . I combined more than 2 pics and created one as final result


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm willing to wait.

Here is the stock. Nothing special... just a set, it would be cool if you could add the words legend of the galactic heroes somewhere but if not thats fine. Thanks you. 

Which ever stock you think works best. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fuse (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Emily. I was wondering if you'd make a set for me?

Background:


Stock:


Unless you know of a better one


----------



## koguryo (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd like to request.  I see that you're busy so it isn't a priority.

*Avatar:*
Size: 125x125
Stock: What would they do with Tsunade
You can just do whatever.  Can you put in "Younha" in there?

*Sig:*
Size: Regular Sig Size
Stock: What would they do with Tsunade
Do whatever for this one too but this time can you put in "Peace Love & Ice Cream"

Please and thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 26, 2009)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> Hi Emily. I was wondering if you'd make a set for me?
> 
> Background:
> 
> ...





koguryo said:


> I'd like to request.  I see that you're busy so it isn't a priority.
> 
> *Avatar:*
> Size: 125x125
> ...



Well you both don't meet the request requirements since i made a higher posts rule now, i can't spend my entire time doing sets, but... i think i'll do them, though be warned, there's a huge list ahead 

*Order request list:*

- Dante10 - 190
- David Villa - 191
- Roy - 193
- JJ - 193
- Uzumaki Lee - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195


----------



## wes (Jun 26, 2009)

im gonna change text for the set but i need to get it translated first sorry its kinda late 

i wasnt 100% sure of what i wanted for text but now i know what i want


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 26, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, just as i said, no guys, it's only me here . Sure, adding you on the list, it will take a while though since i have a lot of requests, though i'll contact you on VM when it's done


Oh, another female. Cool.

Thanks. I appreciate this and I have no prob waiting.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 28, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Hey Yuki, so the shop is back in action. Awesome
> 
> *Avatar -  *
> Stock:
> ...



Done. Hope you don't mind i removed the background and replaced it, but i couldn't work with that...
And sorry about the avatar, the image quality got affected when i resized it.




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 28, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- David Villa - 191
- Roy - 193
- JJ - 193
- Uzumaki Lee - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Done. Hope you don't mind i removed the background and replaced it, but i couldn't work with that...
> And sorry about the avatar, the image quality got affected when i resized it.
> 
> 
> ...



W.......O....W

This is without a doubt the best set I've ever had. The fact Captain America is in it makes it even more epic.  

Ill rep you right now, I can't wear it now I'm on my PS3. Ill wear it tonight then I'll credit you.  Well worth the wait.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 28, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> W.......O....W
> 
> This is without a doubt the best set I've ever had. The fact Captain America is in it make it evevn more epic.
> 
> Ill rep you right now, I can't wear it now I'm on my PS3. Ill wear it tonight then I'll credit you.



Haha, thanks . You're welcome then dear


----------



## En Too See (Jun 28, 2009)

BILLY MAYS HERE WITH A SPECIAL REQUEST FOR A SIG AND AVATAR!

I wasn't really able to find any decent pictures of him so I was hoping you'd have better luck.

For the sig, just make it all snazzy and shit. No text please.

For the avatar, do the same with the sig.

Thank you!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2009)

En Too See said:


> BILLY MAYS HERE WITH A SPECIAL REQUEST FOR A SIG AND AVATAR!
> 
> I wasn't really able to find any decent pictures of him so I was hoping you'd have better luck.
> 
> ...


Potential stocks (I went looking this morning since I was considering making a memorial set of him myself)



Though you'd probably be better taking it to a different shop considering the waiting list and his body'd be pretty cold by the time you get it >_>

May I suggest the Dead Bonez Set Shop? :ho

YES EMILIA, I AM SHAMELESSLY ADVERTISING THE SHOP I WORK AT IN YOURS. BILLY MAYS WOULDN'T HAVE HAD IT ANY OTHER WAY.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 28, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Potential stocks (I went looking this morning since I was considering making a memorial set of him myself)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see how shameless you are . But fine, after you take your customer make sure you delete the post as well . Doesn't give too nice to my... shop pride


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2009)

Well you have plenty of customers as is . Besides it shouldn't hurt your pride when you are still the 5 star restaurant everyone wants to go to and we're just Chinese Takeout.


----------



## En Too See (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I am gonna stay here and allow Kamishiro to work on it. Thanks though Sun for the suggestions.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2009)

No one lieks mah chinese food. :<


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 28, 2009)

En Too See said:


> I think I am gonna stay here and allow Kamishiro to work on it. Thanks though Sun for the suggestions.



I'm sorry but you don't meet the posts requirements and i already have over 10 requests ahead


----------



## En Too See (Jun 28, 2009)

Are you serious...awwww..mayne.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2009)

No line, no waiting at our shop...

(Sorry Emi, I'm just trying to stir up business for the shop's owner, we've only had one request so far and I kinda feel sorry for him. )


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 28, 2009)

Merv The Perv said:


> Stock
> Sig-350x125
> Black border
> Write Kiba X Hanabi FC.



I'm sorry but did you read the opening? >>
You don't meet the requirements to make a request...


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jun 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm sorry but did you read the opening? >>
> You don't meet the requirements to make a request...



Sorry about that!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 28, 2009)

Merv The Perv said:


> Sorry about that!



turn off the signature too please . And sorry


----------



## wes (Jun 28, 2009)

im next :WOW

work ur magic yuki


----------



## Roy (Jun 28, 2009)

And then I'm next


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2009)

^ off your signature.


----------



## Roy (Jun 28, 2009)

WAAAATTT? I swore I had turned it off


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

Yariko said:


> poza xxx
> 
> Avatar (150x150) & sig (marimea cat vrei tu), studento
> 
> Border - punctat



In fine, cam asta e rezultatul, vezi daca iti place.




Nu uita si de rep 

EDIT: in fine, ma cam enerveaza putin culorile alea din dreapta dar deh ​


----------



## Shorty (Jun 29, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> In fine, cam asta e rezultatul, vezi daca iti place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A iesit foarte bine oricum, imi place, mearsi mult studento pek

O sa-l mai tin nitel pe Michael, sper ca nu te deranjeaza 

Si spor mai departe la lucru <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

Yariko said:


> A iesit foarte bine oricum, imi place, mearsi mult studento pek
> 
> O sa-l mai tin nitel pe Michael, sper ca nu te deranjeaza
> 
> Si spor mai departe la lucru <3



Uite si cu scrisu studentule 

Spor la somn si vezi ca si tu pui emoticonul fatza stramba? 
​


----------



## Shorty (Jun 29, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Uite si cu scrisu studentule
> 
> Spor la somn si vezi ca si tu pui emoticonul fatza stramba?
> ​




Mearsi mult 


Pai special l-am pus, pitico, dar tu te prinzi cam greu


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

Yariko said:


> Mearsi mult
> 
> 
> Pai special l-am pus, pitico, dar tu te prinzi cam greu



Cred ca daca-ti trag una intrii in coma


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- David Villa - 191
- Roy - 193
- JJ - 193
- Uzumaki Lee - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

David Villa said:


> im back :WOW
> 
> magic time plz
> 
> ...



Hope you like it 



You've been wearing my sets for quite a while huh? . I'm curious if you had a set made by someone else ever since i made your first set XD​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- JJ - 193
- Roy - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195


----------



## wes (Jun 29, 2009)

magic pure magic  

your football sets get better each time 

it should be a crime to make such perfect sets 

first set i ever requested was from some1 else then i saw a football set u made 
and they were just great and now im addicted to your sets


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

David Villa said:


> magic pure magic
> 
> your football sets get better each time
> 
> ...



I'm amazed myself of doing so well with football sets btw . I never imagined i would do that haha.

*Thinks of picking for the next week's Sig of the week contest the theme "Football Players"*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2009)

> *Thinks of picking for the next week's Sig of the week contest the theme "Football Players"*


No way 

That's discriminatory against Americans who don't know shit about football.


----------



## wes (Jun 29, 2009)

i would always vote for your footy sets there just epic

thanks for working on another masterpiece


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm amazed myself of doing so well with football sets btw . I never imagined i would do that haha.
> 
> *Thinks of picking for the next week's Sig of the week contest the theme "Football Players"*



How about sports players then?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

David Villa said:


> i would always vote for your footy sets there just epic
> 
> thanks for working on another masterpiece


No problem, you're welcome dear .




Dracule Mihawk said:


> How about sports players then?



Well i was thinking of that or something Egypt related


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2009)

Both of those ideas suck.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Hope stock is good enough. Only two things I ask: avy 150 x 200 and the band name is Delain or you can just put her name on there (Charlotte). Rest I'll leave to you.



Hope you like it :3




I added both the band name and her name ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Roy - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2009)

I know you have a lot of work.. holiday planning etc.. but if you can have time after all those requests, can you look at this?

For Avatar , 150*200 

For Signature 

Add whichever effect you want to use.. you know I'll be down with it 

Also in signature remove the text and add somewhere "Yuri".


----------



## JJ (Jun 29, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woohoo! I'm so pleased!  

I'll go put the set on now. Fabulous job!


----------



## Rampage (Jun 29, 2009)

i was wondering how comes in not on the request list  lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

Janissary said:


> I know you have a lot of work.. holiday planning etc.. but if you can have time after all those requests, can you look at this?
> 
> For Avatar , 150*200
> 
> ...



Well maybe i don't want to look at that


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2009)

What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jun 29, 2009)

both sig and avy

just do whatever with it add some cool effects or something I'll like it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 29, 2009)

*Order request list:*


- Roy - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195
- Janissary - 197
- Tonberry King - 197

it will take a while tho


----------



## Bitch (Jun 29, 2009)

Could someone make a banner with all three of them please?  With the title "Legendary".  

Billy in the middle, Michael facing right, and Farrah to the left if possible.  And in black and white...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 30, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Could someone make a banner with all three of them please?  With the title "Legendary".
> 
> Billy in the middle, Michael facing right, and Farrah to the left if possible.  And in black and white...



I'll make it grayscale without using any colors for any then, and SIGNATURE, that's what you want, right? For the forum use


----------



## Kobe (Jun 30, 2009)

Emi, remove my request from the queue.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 30, 2009)

*Order request list:*


- Roy - 193
- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195
- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198

it will take a while tho


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 30, 2009)

Roy said:


> Requesting a set please
> 
> Avy
> Size: 150 x 200
> ...



Is this ok with you? 




Dun forget the credits :3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 30, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Zig-zag - 193
- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195
- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 30, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Request for an avatar
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here it is. Hope you like it, but the stock wasn't that good to support many modifications :/


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 30, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Dracule Mihawk - 193
- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195
- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is. Hope you like it, but the stock wasn't that good to support many modifications :/
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you, it looks great.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 30, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Thank you, it looks great.



You're welcome


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 30, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Set please. Senior member size. Transparent the background and add anything you see fit. Actually do whatever you want.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hope you like the result :x


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 30, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Kakarot - 194
- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195
- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 30, 2009)

Roy said:


> thanks!



Well excuse me for having a bunch of other requests ahead


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well excuse me for having a bunch of other requests ahead



You could have skipped them 

ill be sure to come back ones things have cooled down here..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 30, 2009)

Roy said:


> You could have skipped them
> 
> ill be sure to come back ones things have cooled down here..



Haha, i'll be waiting . I'll also make sure i won't let the list get such big again and keep it short D:

Thanks for requesting, see yas


----------



## Bitch (Jun 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'll make it grayscale without using any colors for any then, and SIGNATURE, that's what you want, right? For the forum use



Yes please.  

And may I have a small shot of MJ for my avvie?  

Thanks so much!~


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, that result is beyond amazing. Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 1, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Yes please.
> 
> And may I have a small shot of MJ for my avvie?
> 
> Thanks so much!~



Sure, there will be no problem 



Dracule Mihawk said:


> Wow, that result is beyond amazing. Thanks.



oo, glad you like it :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 1, 2009)

Cecil said:


> Could I have a sig and avy of the guy in black armor
> 
> Type:avy
> stock: water trade
> ...



Hope you like it .




Don't forget to credit as well, adding link to the shop or my profile as it says on first page ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 1, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Mojim - 194
- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195
- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198


----------



## Cecil (Jul 1, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only a true genius could have pulled of this work, thanks and ill b sure to do it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 1, 2009)

Cecil said:


> only a true genius could have pulled of this work, thanks and ill b sure to do it



Thanks thar, you're welcome dear ^__^


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 1, 2009)

Type:avy
stock: Have you been here, Luffy? 
Size:senior
Border:solid

Could you scale it down a bit so that you can fit his whole head in ( and a little bit of neck)?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 1, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Type:avy
> stock: Here's the first voting thread
> Size:senior
> Border:solid
> ...



You mean like this?
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 1, 2009)

Mojim said:


> Hello! Long time no see. I come here again because I want a new set, avy and sig. Here's the pic ---->  here's the link
> 
> Avy size : 150 x 150
> Sig size : up to you ^^
> Style: If possible, make it shiny and colorful almost similar to the one in my avy (I can't get enough of your designs! It's marvelous. So do your magic! I have faith in you Kamishiro Yuki



Well here it is, I hope you like the result 




Actually hope it meets your requirements ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 1, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195
- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198


----------



## Mojim (Jul 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _AMAZINGNESS!!!!!!!!_ 





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well here it is, I hope you like the result
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnificent is all I can say after seeing the result!! You are magical Kamishiro Yuki, I really mean it  Thank you so much for your hard work.




<3333333333333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 1, 2009)

Mojim said:


> *Spoiler*: _AMAZINGNESS!!!!!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, you're welcome and i'll be waiting for you at my shop again


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 1, 2009)

Kami I still want the set.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 1, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Kami I still want the set.



Oh yeah, i noticed my mistake just now, lol . I'll do it tomorrow, now's almost 1am.

Do you have any picture to add, so i can pick from the stocks you've put so far? Because i can't say i love those stocks too much... >_>


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 1, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh yeah, i noticed my mistake just now, lol . I'll do it tomorrow, now's almost 1am.
> 
> Do you have any picture to add, so i can pick from the stocks you've put so far? Because i can't say i love those stocks too much... >_>




Unfortunately LOGH art is rare but If I find anything I'll post it in a few hours. 

Hopefully one of them works.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 1, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Unfortunately LOGH art is rare but If I find anything I'll post it in a few hours.
> 
> Hopefully one of them works.



Yeah, add the other pics too in your next post, and include as many pics as you like and you think you want a set to be made of, and i'll pick them. It's not like i cannot work with the stocks, it's not that bad but i wanna enjoy doing them too, and i do so when i like the stock, plus the result gets better.
Thanks for understanding <3~


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok I'm back from my failed search. I only found this.

I did find some nice Kino pics, since I love both series so much i don't mind which one you prefer.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Already transed 



I can find more if you don't like those.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 2, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Ok I'm back from my failed search. I only found this.
> 
> I did find some nice Kino pics, since I love both series so much i don't mind which one you prefer.
> 
> ...



Ooooh, the blonde guy from this stock would make a good avatar :]. I'll make the sig from the other pic of his, which can be easily made transparent .
But sorry, i signed in just now, so i'll have to make them tomorrow >_>


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2009)

I love your football sets,I'm wondering if you could make me one 
Type:Set
Size:Max for seniors
Borders:doesn't matter
Stocks:
The BG:
The rest of the stocks:



The logo:
And it'd be great if you could add the text:*Galatasaray*
And in small text:Winner,Passion,Excellence

Thanks alot


----------



## Juli (Jul 2, 2009)

My first set request here..

Stock: I have three stocks, so you can decide with which one you'd like to work with. 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Avy Size: 150x200 and 150x150 (if possible..because I won't have the big avy for so much longer)

Sig Size: Up to you

Borders: Round or dotted borders. Whatever fits best.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 3, 2009)

Diceman said:


> I love your football sets,I'm wondering if you could make me one
> Type:Set
> Size:Max for seniors
> Borders:doesn't matter
> ...


err... i need some details about those "other stocks"

You want all included or you just want me to pick one picture to add, because you didn't really specify that 



Juli said:


> My first set request here..
> 
> Stock: I have three stocks, so you can decide with which one you'd like to work with.
> 
> ...



oh ok, don't worry about it . I'll try to do my best and notify you when it's ready 

*Order request list:*

- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195
- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 3, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> err... i need some details about those "other stocks"
> 
> You want all included or you just want me to pick one picture to add, because you didn't really specify that
> 
> ...



Oh,sorry about that.If you can ,add all of them,if not just the second one and the logo


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 4, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Oh,sorry about that.If you can ,add all of them,if not just the second one and the logo



Yeah, the second or the third would've been my pick too if i had to choose. I would add the 3 of them but it's not recommendable since it will make the signature too busy, less effects to add, plus the blending would've been rather complicated for me too >>

And oh btw, thanks for coming up with a BG too, for the other football sets i had to pick them myself, you made my job easier .

PS: Hope you don't mind waiting some time tho, i have many requests ahead, and i'm pretty slow nowadays -__-'
I'll notify you via VM


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 4, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yeah, the second or the third would've been my pick too if i had to choose. I would add the 3 of them but it's not recommendable since it will make the signature too busy, less effects to add, plus the blending would've been rather complicated for me too >>
> 
> And oh btw, thanks for coming up with a BG too, for the other football sets i had to pick them myself, you made my job easier .
> 
> ...



Alright,second one it is
I don't mind the waiting,and thanks again


----------



## Leraine (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello lovely Ladyyyy~!


I've a request for a namie-set. <3333
(well, I'm not so sure, yet, since I'd like a set with Jade Raymond, as well, but the fanart of Nami is so cute ;__


*Spoiler*: _stock1_ 



I dunno, do you work with b/w stocks?





*Spoiler*: _that would be the jade-stocks_ 



Isn't she cute? <333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 5, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Hello lovely Ladyyyy~!
> 
> 
> I've a request for a namie-set. <3333
> ...



I'll add you on the list cutie <3
So i can pick any picture i want for your set?

*Order request list:*

- Kizaru - 195
- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195
- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 5, 2009)

"the beautiful world" would be nice since thats an occurring phrase in the anime.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 5, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I'm willing to wait.
> 
> Here is the stock. Nothing special... just a set, it would be cool if you could add the words legend of the galactic heroes somewhere but if not thats fine. Thanks you.
> 
> ...



I used this stock, hope you don't mind >>
And sorry if you don't like it, you just had the bad luck to be the... "experiment sig", i was trying a new style and...  well here it is...


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 5, 2009)

I made this too, in case you'd like a darker version
​


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I used this stock, hope you don't mind >>
> And sorry if you don't like it, you just had the bad luck to be the... "experiment sig", i was trying a new style and...  well here it is...
> 
> 
> ​



I like.  Thanks so much and I don't mind being an experiment since it turned out great.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 5, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I like.  Thanks so much and I don't mind being an experiment since it turned out great.



Thanks then . It's good you like it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 5, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- FoxxyKat - 195
- Tunafish - 195
- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195
- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200


----------



## Leraine (Jul 6, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'll add you on the list cutie <3
> So i can pick any picture i want for your set?



Whatever you believe is me. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 6, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Hey thar. Love your work, so I have a set request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the set you requested, hope you like the result . Don't forget to credit properly, kay? :]


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 6, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Lelouch Lamperouge - 195
- koguryo - 195
- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry Im new at this but could you make a set of this 

Avatar is 150x150 or what is best for you 
I want it to just have luffy in the head and sig thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 6, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> Sorry Im new at this but could you make a set of this
> 
> Avatar is 150x150 or what is best for you
> I want it to just have luffy in the head and sig thank you




I'm sorry, but... did you read the first post? You don't really meet the requirements to request.. >_>
And sig turned off please


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 6, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm sorry, but... did you read the first post? You don't really meet the requirements to request.. >_>
> And sig turned off please



Oh sorry for wasting time I will go to someone else then


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm sorry, but... did you read the first post? You don't really meet the requirements to request.. >_>
> And sig turned off please


What do you need me to do, Kami?!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 7, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> What do you need me to do, Kami?!



Did you even read the message i left you in your profile? I left you two, check them both


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh, sorry. Somehow I completely missed that. You can just make it the size of my current sig.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 7, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Oh, sorry. Somehow I completely missed that. You can just make it the size of my current sig.



turn off your sig for now, and i'll see what i can do tomorrow


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here's the set you requested, hope you like the result . Don't forget to credit properly, kay? :]
> 
> 
> ​


Sorry I'm late! Thank you soooo much Yuki!!!! Apparently I need to "spread the rep" before I can +rep you again, but I will!


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 7, 2009)

It may seem odd but I have a request.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is there a way to get all these members (reduced) in a signature? I hope I'm not asking too much. Your work is superb and I felt the need to approach you  Choose whatever you feel is best, borders, no borders, etc. 

This guy should be in the middle:

*Spoiler*: __ 







The rest of the members surrounding him:






Also can you put "Blackbeard Pirates" at the bottom? I would highly appreciate it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2009)

^ You don't meet the post count requirements. See first post.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 8, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Sorry I'm late! Thank you soooo much Yuki!!!! Apparently I need to "spread the rep" before I can +rep you again, but I will!



No problem, and you're welcome 



Seven Deadly Sins said:


> It may seem odd but I have a request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm sorry, but i can't take your request for now, you don't meet the requirements. You should've read the first post properly before requesting


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2009)

What good is it me being your secretary when you go and say the same thing I said?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 8, 2009)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> Hi Emily. I was wondering if you'd make a set for me?
> 
> Background:
> 
> ...



Hope you like this . And happy b-day btw 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 8, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- koguryo - 195
- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 8, 2009)

Umm,can I make a small addition to my request?
If you can,can you put this small text "Winner,Passion,Excellence"?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 8, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Umm,can I make a small addition to my request?
> If you can,can you put this small text "Winner,Passion,Excellence"?



edit your request and add that, i'll do so when i'll see


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2009)

koguryo said:


> I'd like to request.  I see that you're busy so it isn't a priority.
> 
> *Avatar:*
> Size: 125x125
> ...



is this ok? 
Don't forget to credit as well and add the link to the shop there too, ok? <3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200


----------



## koguryo (Jul 10, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's great.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2009)

koguryo said:


> It's great.  Thanks a lot.



You're welcome


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2009)

Are things still hectic in here?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> Are things still hectic in here?



Sorry, but you might confuse the shop with some other place . Things have never been hectic here, ya know


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2009)

Last time I was here it was chaos


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> Last time I was here it was chaos



That's a lie, it was another shop


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm next finally


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2009)

Tonberry King said:


> I'm next finally



I was about to send you a VM and ask if you still want the set but good you've been faster


----------



## JJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Another request from me.  Hope the stock is good enough (it's hard to find any good pics of her). Like to have avy/sig. Avy 150x200. Singer is Pat Benatar.  Otherwise, have fun with it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Order request list:*
> 
> - JJ - 193
> - Roy - 193
> ...



Then whats this?! 11 requests and only one person to do it?...checkmate


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Another request from me.  Hope the stock is good enough (it's hard to find any good pics of her). Like to have avy/sig. Avy 150x200. Singer is Pat Benatar.  Otherwise, have fun with it.



hmm... pic is reasonable, i think i can come up with something cutie


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> Then whats this?! 11 requests and only one person to do it?...checkmate



That's not true, pfff... It's just that i'm a one woman army, that is 

*Order request list:*

- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200
- JJ - 201


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2009)

You should hire some peoples so you are less busy. Or take apprentices.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 11, 2009)

You didn't forget about me, did you?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 11, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> You didn't forget about me, did you?


Nop, not really, i deleted you from the list actually for ignoring my question :/



Sunuvmann said:


> You should hire some peoples so you are less busy. Or take apprentices.





Arti said:


> Then i Apply for apprentice-ship...



I'm not willing to take apprentices because i'm bad at explaining. I don't even know the terms properly, i only know the practice thing.

And stop posting already Peter, this is already getting annoying, i TOLD YOU i'm not taking apprentices or hiring but you keep doing the same. Next time i'll report you


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Nop, not really, i deleted you from the list actually for ignoring my question :/


It wasn't on purpose...geez.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 12, 2009)

First time here.


*Spoiler*: __ 




stock
do whatever you want with it. ^^ can you also crop it to make the height longer than the width?
thank you. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Tonberry King - 197
- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200
- JJ - 201
- Izumi - 202


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Tonberry King said:


> both sig and avy
> 
> just do whatever with it add some cool effects or something I'll like it



Hope you like it 






*Spoiler*: _Small modifications_ 








Don't forget to credit ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 14, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200
- JJ - 201
- Izumi - 202


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jul 14, 2009)

its wonderful thanks


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2009)

So I finally has a request instead of just spamming this place with nothing of value 

I liked what you did with Conan in Roy's set, so fitting then to go to you for a Craig Ferguson set  (Both are American late night talk show hosts)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Avy - (I was thinking red would go well with the background unless you have other ideas)

Sig


Your usual awesome effects n stuff <3




Absolutely no rush whatsoever. In fact, you can even have a few people skip me if you want.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 15, 2009)

Tonberry King said:


> its wonderful thanks


You got pimp'd dear 



Sunuvmann said:


> So I finally has a request instead of just spamming this place with nothing of value
> 
> I liked what you did with Conan in Roy's set, so fitting then to go to you for a Craig Ferguson set  (Both are American late night talk show hosts)
> 
> ...



*Order request list:*

- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200
- JJ - 201
- Izumi - 202
- Lulutard - 202


----------



## God Movement (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Kamishiro, can I have a set please? Can the ava focus on Luffy's face alone.

I want this sig to say Power 6 on it somewhere and my name somewhere too. Go wild with the effects.

Just make it big enough to fit all of the stocks.

Here are the stocks:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Map of Naruto World. - Can he be in the middle of the sig and can you try to get rid of the Luffy on his hat if it's not too much too ask.

Map of Naruto World. - He can be anywhere on it

Link removed - He can be on the right

Link removed - He can be anywhere on it

Link removed - He can be on the far left

Link removed - he can be anywhere on it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 16, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Hey Kamishiro, can I have a set please? Can the ava focus on Luffy's face alone.
> 
> I want this sig to say Power 6 on it somewhere and my name somewhere too. Go wild with the effects.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but the only thing i'm asking is to let me place the pics where i consider fit, ok? i don't like indications like far left, far right, middle, etc etc.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 16, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200
- JJ - 201
- Izumi - 202
- Lulutard - 202
- 88 movement - 202


----------



## God Movement (Jul 17, 2009)

> Sorry, but the only thing i'm asking is to let me place the pics where i consider fit, ok? i don't like indications like far left, far right, middle, etc etc.



Oh sorry, I didn't mean to offend you honestly do as you please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 17, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't mean to offend you honestly do as you please.



You didn't offend me 

I like indications, just not too many lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 18, 2009)

Requesting a sig and avatar set.

*Sig:*

Image: Picture
Size: Whatever suits it best
Effects: Go wild with it, but make it look good
Border: Most likely
Extra: 'Pacheco' writing somewhere on it.

*Ava:*

Image: Picture
Size: 150x150
Effects: Nothing, I just want his head in an avatar
Border: Black one
Extra: Nothing.

Thank you!!


----------



## Cronos (Jul 18, 2009)

hey girls, can you just make this 

150 x 150?



thanks a lot


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 18, 2009)

Cronos said:


> hey girls, can you just make this
> 
> 150 x 150?
> 
> ...



asa?
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 18, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200
- JJ - 201
- Izumi - 202
- Lulutard - 202
- 88 movement - 202
- Toua - 202


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 18, 2009)

Excuse me, but, what does those numbers stand for?


----------



## JJ (Jul 19, 2009)

Toua said:


> Excuse me, but, what does those numbers stand for?



The page the request was made from that member. It's to help her keep track.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds reasonable 

Edit: Made a few changes to the request.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 19, 2009)

Do whatever you like again. 150 by 150 avy though.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 20, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Do whatever you like again. 150 by 150 avy though.



uuu nice stock XD

*Order request list:*

- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200
- JJ - 201
- Izumi - 202
- Lulutard - 202
- 88 movement - 202
- Toua - 202
- Dracule Mihawk -203


----------



## Cronos (Jul 20, 2009)

da, asa

thank you


----------



## Arti (Jul 21, 2009)

Emi...
A request to Commorate My Prize...

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 







Sig = H=450 W=???
Avy=150x200()
Do you Magic Emi...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Arti said:


> Emi...
> A request to Commorate My Prize...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> ...



Yes, congrats again XD

but the list is quite big... hmm... maybe i can make an exception for a winner :3

*Order request list:*

- Bitch - 198
- Diceman - 199
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200
- JJ - 201
- Izumi - 202
- 88 movement - 202
- Toua - 202
- Dracule Mihawk -203
- Arti - 203


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 22, 2009)

There is no winner in a Real Madrid fan


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Toua said:


> There is no winner in a Real Madrid fan



Hey.. he won the renaissance contest... .... So he's winner this time 

Gosh, i should start doing some sets already 

PS:lol you look exactly like my cousin. I guess =))


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 22, 2009)

You mean the avatar? That's not me.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Toua said:


> You mean the avatar? That's not me.



It looked like a photoshot with the gar glasses added so i thought it would be you . Sorry then


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 22, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Could someone make a banner with all three of them please?  With the title "Legendary".
> 
> Billy in the middle, Michael facing right, and Farrah to the left if possible.  And in black and white...



Hope you like it and sorry for the wait <3




Don't forget to credit :3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199 - on hold
- Juli - 199
- Leraine 200
- JJ - 201
- Izumi - 202
- 88 movement - 202
- Toua - 202
- Dracule Mihawk -203
- Arti - 203

Yay, i got rid of one 

Lol, Diceman, i bet this is a football set


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Shit, Diceman's banned 
What should i do? ....

Maybe find one of his friends to tell me for how long


----------



## Juli (Jul 22, 2009)

Or maybe ask a mod..>_<

On the other hand...YAY I'm next..


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 22, 2009)

I also have a football set, so you might as well switch my spot with his


----------



## Arti (Jul 22, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yes, congrats again XD


hehe Thank you.
I am preparing to open a Gallery @HVoA xP. Scanning and Editing few of my works look forward to it xP..


> but the list is quite big... hmm... maybe i can make an exception for a winner :3


Yes Please..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Toua said:


> I also have a football set, so you might as well switch my spot with his





Arti said:


> hehe Thank you.
> I am preparing to open a Gallery @HVoA xP. Scanning and Editing few of my works look forward to it xP..
> 
> Yes Please..



Yeah though that's cheating, you know... ... 
Anyway, i might move a bit faster :ho

*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199 - on hold
- Leraine 200
- JJ - 201
- Izumi - 202
- 88 movement - 202
- Toua - 202
- Dracule Mihawk -203
- Arti - 203


----------



## Arti (Jul 22, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yeah though that's cheating, you know... ...
> Anyway, i might move a bit faster :ho


ohh...
then MOVE FASTER

 /jk/


----------



## Juli (Jul 22, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it dear
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That's absolutely gorgeous..pek Thank you so much...<33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Arti said:


> ohh...
> then MOVE FASTER
> 
> /jk/



I see you took off your set... 

You waiting for me to do yours or you requested somewhere else too? 




Juli said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous..pek Thank you so much...<33



You're welcome sweet Juli


----------



## Arti (Jul 22, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I see you took off your set...
> 
> You waiting for me to do yours or you requested somewhere else too?


...
Emi has no faith in me...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Arti said:


> ...
> Emi has no faith in me...



That's not true ... Sorry


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Hello lovely Ladyyyy~!
> 
> 
> I've a request for a namie-set. <3333
> ...



I prefered to keep this since it was really cute . The others I saw were meh, but this really fits you pek. Hope you likes :3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199 - on hold
- JJ - 201
- Izumi - 202
- 88 movement - 202
- Toua - 202
- Dracule Mihawk -203
- Arti - 203


----------



## Arti (Jul 22, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> That's not true ... Sorry


hehe xP..
I just wanted to be avy/set-less till my request is finished.
No rush intended maybe a little


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Arti said:


> hehe xP..
> I just wanted to be avy/set-less till my request is finished.
> No rush intended maybe a little



Well just 5 requests ahead, actually 4 and a half i think


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Another request from me.  Hope the stock is good enough (it's hard to find any good pics of her). Like to have avy/sig. Avy 150x200. Singer is Pat Benatar.  Otherwise, have fun with it.



Hope you like it dear 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199 - on hold
- Izumi - 202
- 88 movement - 202
- Toua - 202
- Dracule Mihawk -203
- Arti - 203


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Made it a bit blueish . Sorry  I should make a rule and ask people to tell me what their prefered colours are, just in case :/...
​


----------



## JJ (Jul 22, 2009)

No it's fine.  I let you go with it no problem. I'll change in a sec.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> No it's fine.  I let you go with it no problem. I'll change in a sec.



Sorry, i'll try and remember next time your fav colour is blue . Blue's my fav too, but i somehow thought i use it too much and i decided to use other colours as well >>

You're welcome ^__^


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 22, 2009)

Request.


*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same or different from the avatar
Extra: Any effects and the text 'Alice in Wonderland'

Thank you~


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199 - on hold
- Izumi - 202
- 88 movement - 202
- Toua - 202
- Dracule Mihawk -203
- Arti - 203
- Ema Skye - 204


----------



## wes (Jul 22, 2009)

edited i would prefer to have the 1st pic but i think its to smal
so the second is the backup for if the first isnt good enough

*pic 1*



*1st pic logo*



*colours* red/black but keep it flashy

*text: *

David Villa ''7'' 

El Guaje





*piccy 2*



*2nd piccy logo*



*colours:*  white/orange but keep it flashy

*text: *

David Villa ''7'' 

El Guaje


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199 - on hold
- Izumi - 202
- 88 movement - 202
- Toua - 202
- Dracule Mihawk -203
- Arti - 203
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205


----------



## Garfield (Jul 23, 2009)

Emily,

I don't know which of these images you will like as stock so I'm posting the images that I could find which are good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Deviation
2. Deviation
3. Deviation
4. Deviation



Sorry for trouble and thanks in advance :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

adee said:


> Emily,
> 
> I don't know which of these images you will like as stock so I'm posting the images that I could find which are good.
> 
> ...



Let me pick for you, thanks for offering me some options :ho
I'll make sure you won't regret requesting dear, and you'll wear the set for a long time now little Adu pek

*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199 - on hold
- Izumi - 202 request cancelled due to inactivity
- 88 movement - 202
- Toua - 202
- Dracule Mihawk -203
- Arti - 203
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Hey Kamishiro, can I have a set please? Can the ava focus on Luffy's face alone.
> 
> I want this sig to say Power 6 on it somewhere and my name somewhere too. Go wild with the effects.
> 
> ...



Hope you like it :]

​


----------



## God Movement (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks so much it looks great!!! + REP and credit


----------



## Kobe (Jul 23, 2009)

wow that looks awesome 

I'll have the stock for same idea next time Emi.. I'm sure you can make it for me too


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Thanks so much it looks great!!! + REP and credit


Haha, please turn off your sig silly 

and i'm really really glad you like it :3
Happy customers make me happy 




Janissary said:


> wow that looks awesome
> 
> I'll have the stock for same idea next time Emi.. I'm sure you can make it for me too



sure, but just give me transparent pictures if you plan on giving me more stocks to put in a pic . I'm not in a mood to transparentize them myself


----------



## Kobe (Jul 23, 2009)

of course


----------



## Arti (Jul 23, 2009)

ohh only 2 people left...
Hurry Emi.. jk xP


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

Arti said:


> ohh only 2 people left...
> Hurry Emi.. jk xP



I'm so fuckin' lazy tho 

I'll do them... sometime in a week or too i guess 

**


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199 - on hold
- Izumi - 202 request cancelled due to inactivity
- Toua - 202
- Dracule Mihawk -203
- Arti - 203
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205


----------



## God Movement (Jul 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Haha, please turn off your sig silly



Sumimasen!


----------



## Arti (Jul 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm so fuckin' lazy tho
> 
> I'll do them... sometime in a week or too i guess


 
Emi in some ways you have too much power  and abusing it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

Arti said:


> Emi in some ways you have too much power  and abusing it



I'm not abusing it 

I'm just havin sum fun 
And it's fine with it since i'm the one working here


----------



## Arti (Jul 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm not abusing it
> 
> I'm just havin sum fun
> And it's fine with it since i'm the one working here


Its more frightening that there is no one to stop you

since your the only onw working..
..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

Arti said:


> Its more frightening that there is no one to stop you
> 
> since your the only onw working..
> ..


:ho

And even if i had workers that wouldn't matter since i own the thread :ho




Toua said:


> Requesting a sig and avatar set.
> 
> *Sig:*
> 
> ...



If you dun like it, you dai 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199 - on hold
- Izumi - 202 request cancelled due to inactivity
- Dracule Mihawk -203
- Arti - 203
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205


----------



## Arti (Jul 23, 2009)

1 more to go


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> :ho
> 
> And even if i had workers that wouldn't matter since i own the thread :ho


and You will turn them into obedient mindless Slaves?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

Arti said:


> 1 more to go
> 
> and You will turn them into obedient mindless Slaves?



well maybe, but that won't happen since i don't plan on getting any workers any time soon 

yeah one more to go, but i'm lazy now @__@...
I'm going to read i think :]


----------



## Arti (Jul 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well maybe, but that won't happen since i don't plan on getting any workers any time soon


ohh good..

i didn't wanted to see HVoA Turning into a eden of Mindless Slaves..




> yeah one more to go, but i'm lazy now @__@...
> I'm going to read i think :]


ohh... >.< 
*SO CLOSE..
[ed]
*Hope you have fun reading..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Do whatever you like again. 150 by 150 avy though.



Hope you like it :]


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199 - on hold
- Izumi - 202 request cancelled due to inactivity
- Arti - 203
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey,I'm back from Banhalla.Just to let you know


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> :ho
> 
> And even if i had workers that wouldn't matter since i own the thread :ho
> 
> ...



Approved by your God


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Hey,I'm back from Banhalla.Just to let you know


 Good, welcum back :ho

If i'll do some sets again later at night yours is furst 

*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199
- Izumi - 202 request cancelled due to inactivity
- Arti - 203
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205


Toua said:


> Approved by your God



You're not my God bitch . Don't make me crush your nuts ....


----------



## Garfield (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll wear it forever then


----------



## Kobe (Jul 23, 2009)

*offers his nut shell to Toua so that he can protect his nuts from Emi's vengeance*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

adee said:


> I'll wear it forever then


Dun be a lyiur nao 




Janissary said:


> *offers his nut shell to Toua so that he can protect his nuts from Emi's vengeance*



.... fucking men... ... always collaborating


----------



## wes (Jul 23, 2009)

the book of man says: thou shalt help a fellow man when his nuts are being threathend by a woman 

we must obey the book


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 23, 2009)

David Villa said:


> the book of man says: thou shalt help a fellow man when his nuts are being threathend by a woman
> 
> we must obey the book



It also says not to tell women about the book.Goddamnit!


----------



## wes (Jul 23, 2009)

im above the book's rules


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 23, 2009)

Rule 64: No one's above the book


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

David Villa said:


> the book of man says: thou shalt help a fellow man when his nuts are being threathend by a woman
> 
> we must obey the book





David Villa said:


> im above the book's rules





Diceman said:


> It also says not to tell women about the book.Goddamnit!





Diceman said:


> Rule 64: No one's above the book



Rule 69: When a woman finds out about the Book of Manlyhood and kicks the man/men in guilt with the book in the nuts, they should obey and give up reckless thoughts. Or else, everything is lost FOREVER.


----------



## wes (Jul 23, 2009)

those rule is liez


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 23, 2009)

Exactly,rule 69 is "duh!"


----------



## wes (Jul 23, 2009)

69 is also a good number if u know what i mean  gemma 

anyways spam mode off


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 23, 2009)

spam off when you both decide to turn off your sigs too?


----------



## Garfield (Jul 24, 2009)

ok then how long do you want me to


----------



## wes (Jul 26, 2009)

edited text       .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 27, 2009)

set from this please sensei 

Pokemon Capture Pic

you can enlarge it if you click it


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello!!! It's been awhile! 
I would like a set with this stock 


Senior Avatar and a kick ass set!!!  Do whatever, your the artist!!  
Please and thank you!


----------



## Arti (Jul 28, 2009)

What happened to Emi..


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm just wondering, since you're doing sketches, is it possible for me to see a sample of your work and the reference picture?


----------



## wes (Aug 2, 2009)

edited


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 6, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> set from this please sensei
> 
> Which of these Christmas gifts is best suited for the coresponding character??
> 
> you can enlarge it if you click it





MasterChick said:


> Hello!!! It's been awhile!
> I would like a set with this stock
> 
> 
> ...



*Order request list:*

- Diceman - 199
- Izumi - 202 
- Arti - 203
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207




Arti said:


> What happened to Emi..



I'm sorry for leaving without saying anything but something "unexpected" happened and i've been taken hostage by someone  really important to me ><



Jon Snow said:


> I'm just wondering, since you're doing sketches, is it possible for me to see a sample of your work and the reference picture?



Well Yeah, i do sketches but the point is that now i don't have the time for that or the scanner plus i have pretty many sets requests pending so... :/



= I'll try and handle some of these tomorrow 

@Arti - Your avatar is really cuuuute, and sorry for making you wait for that long


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 6, 2009)

Sure, no problem


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Sure, no problem



You are.....?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Diceman said:


> I love your football sets,I'm wondering if you could make me one
> Type:Set
> Size:Max for seniors
> Borders:doesn't matter
> ...



Hope you like it 





And sorry for making you wait so much 
​


----------



## Arti (Aug 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm sorry for leaving without saying anything but something "unexpected" happened and i've been taken hostage by someone  really important to me ><



 No Worries ^^ glad your finally back...
hehe i thought you have been kidnapped and being held in someones basement..jk
or did your friend did so..

[/quote]@Arti - Your avatar is really cuuuute, and sorry for making you wait for that long [/quote]
hehe thank you.Tried to show a loyalty to your shop.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Arti said:


> No Worries ^^ glad your finally back...
> hehe i thought you have been kidnapped and being held in someones basement..jk
> or did your friend did so..


@Arti - Your avatar is really cuuuute, and sorry for making you wait for that long [/quote]
hehe thank you.Tried to show a loyalty to your shop.[/QUOTE]

well you pretty much showed lots of loyalty to the shop indeed 



*Order request list:*

- Izumi - 202 
- Arti - 203
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Izumi said:


> First time here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hope this is good :]




Don't forget to credit as well​


----------



## Arti (Aug 7, 2009)

I is next...
finally this day comes


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well you pretty much showed lots of loyalty to the shop indeed


i did?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

*Order request list:*

- Arti - 203
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Arti said:


> I is next...
> finally this day comes
> 
> i did?



Yeah, of course you did   

But brb a bit, i'll prepare something to eat and then come back 

Oh btw, i can pick any colour I want, right?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh btw, your stock is really cute and it will be nice to work with it


----------



## Arti (Aug 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yeah, of course you did
> 
> But brb a bit, i'll prepare something to eat and then come back
> 
> Oh btw, i can pick any colour I want, right?


hehe.
Of course choose any color you want




Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh btw, your stock is really cute and it will be nice to work with it


Thank you ^^.Found it on DA while lurking


----------



## ? (Aug 7, 2009)

I would like a set out of this:


Feel free to go crazy. I'll get someone to rep you once it is done.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Arti said:


> hehe.
> Of course choose any color you want
> 
> 
> ...


of course 

The best things are found when lurking :ho



Tyki Mikk said:


> I would like a set out of this:
> 
> 
> Feel free to go crazy. I'll get someone to rep you once it is done.



I liek Tyki Mikk adoption agencies 




*Order request list:*

- Arti - 203
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Arti said:


> Emi...
> A request to Commorate My Prize...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> ...



How do you likes it? 



​


----------



## Garfield (Aug 7, 2009)

> The best things are found when lurking


 no        shit


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

adee said:


> no        shit



*when






*Order request list:*
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207


----------



## Ziko (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi!
I'd like to request a signature and avatar.

I don't really have much detail on how I want it to look, I just want all the three Dexter's on it and the title "Dexter, Boy Genius!" on it.

Pictures:
1st gen Dexter (Original): Link removed

Bleedman's PPGD Dexter: Link removed (The awesome Dexter at the bottom would be the best, but if cutting him out is too much trouble, then use this one: Link removed

FusionFall Dexter: Link removed (Same case as last pic, if cutting him out is too much work then use this one instead: Link removed

If possible I'd also like a avatar with the face of the Bleedman Dexter.

Maybe that was a bit messy, basically what I want is all three Dexters on a sig, with the text "Dexter, Boy Genius" and a avatar of the Bleedman Dexter.

If you could do this I would credit you and rep you and love you forever, thanks!


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap,this is awesome!It's definitely worth the wait,thanks Kami


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You are.....?



Killua, Gray Fox, Toua

whoever you know me as


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Hi!
> I'd like to request a signature and avatar.
> 
> I don't really have much detail on how I want it to look, I just want all the three Dexter's on it and the title "Dexter, Boy Genius!" on it.
> ...



Nop, it's not too hard to do that but i have some requests ahead so you'll have to wait for a while, hope you don't mind 

I'll notify you when it's ready :3




Diceman said:


> Holy crap,this is awesome!It's definitely worth the wait,thanks Kami




Did you expect something less? 

And turn off your sig, i saw your nice creditz 




Jon Snow said:


> Killua, Gray Fox, Toua
> 
> whoever you know me as



.... but why are you still posting? I finished your request long ago and you have no current request anyway 



*Order request list:*
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 7, 2009)

I asked you if you did sketches, which was all I wanted to know


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> I asked you if you did sketches, which was all I wanted to know



Oh yeaaaaaah, i remember now .

Well by telling me the name of WHO you want a sketch of i can tell you if i can make it or not too


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 7, 2009)

It's kinda hard 

Link removed

Like that, only in a different, yet badass pose and a dark theme


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Aug 7, 2009)

Request: Signature

Border: No border 

Style: Rounded

Size: No bigger than 400 X 800 please...I'm not really good at saying this so it's 400 High and 800 wide...I don't know the order if you know what i mean...

Text: None

Stock:

here

Only 1 of the guys please...unless you think it would look better with both...I was thinking maybe just using the head?

here


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> It's kinda hard
> 
> like this one, very last panel
> 
> Like that, only in a different, yet badass pose and a dark theme


....

That's ugly . And small  And unclear... ... Plus for a pencil sketch... it's not worth it 



Inner-Kyuubi said:


> Request: Signature
> 
> Border: No border
> 
> ...



Umm... i'm sorry but did you read the first post from this thread?  You don't meet the requirements to request


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Aug 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Umm... i'm sorry but did you read the first post from this thread?  You don't meet the requirements to request



yeah, i did...I just noticed it now...it would help if you put that near the top in a larger font so people can notice it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 8, 2009)

Inner-Kyuubi said:


> yeah, i did...I just noticed it now...it would help if you put that near the top in a larger font so people can notice it.



Yap, sorry for not doing it properly, i edited the things now 

EDIT: Anyway, i came up with a small thing you can use for credit if you want :]


----------



## Arti (Aug 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How do you likes it?
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I lieks it veryy much..
Thank you

Uploading.


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> EDIT: Anyway, i came up with a small thing you can use for credit if you want :]


looks great Emi..
Print it on my Sig/If you have the time ^_^/
/Picture Limit reached/

[ps] Emi Do you have a DA account


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 9, 2009)

emi, do you do colorings?


----------



## Sen (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey 

I've been wanting to request for awhile but haven't had any picture that I think would look right until now (so I hope this picture is okay to use).  

Stock: 
Size: Avy - 150x150
Sig - Smaller than the limits (so not exactly 550x500) so I can fit both the credit/sig and so it's not too huge, but you can pick the size that you think works best :3
Borders: Like this (from your examples), unless you think something else would look better.  

Also, if you add any text could I get a version without text too if it's not too much trouble?  Just because I usually prefer things without text.  I hope that's okay 

I'm not too active right now since I have an important test coming up and other things, so it would be awesome if you could PM me when I need to pick up the set (or VM me, but I'm keeping VMs off until I'm done with my test and back at school I think), since I definitely want it but I might forget to check the shop. :<  I've noticed you usually notify people anyways though so that's really helpful   I don't mind waiting a bit either since I'm sure that it will be worth the wait <3  

Thanks in advance


----------



## wes (Aug 9, 2009)

last min editing 

only just found a picture of a player that cant get sold
transfer windows you know 

il edit the original request there are 2 pics but il let u choose which 1 i like em both just as much


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 10, 2009)

Arti said:


> I lieks it veryy much:
> Thank you:
> 
> Uploading:
> ...


Yep, i have one but it's empteh for now 


like this? :]
​


Mingming said:


> emi, do you do colorings?


Nop, i tried to do some with pics that i liked, that's all. Not doing for requests



Sen said:


> Hey
> 
> I've been wanting to request for awhile but haven't had any picture that I think would look right until now (so I hope this picture is okay to use).
> 
> ...


Sure dear, i won't forget to do that <33

Good luck :]




David Villa said:


> last min editing
> 
> only just found a picture of a player that cant get sold
> transfer windows you know
> ...



*Order request list:
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208*​


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 11, 2009)

helloooooo lads!

i need some help. I would like to use this pic for a new set



if u could make it look like it has no background for the sign i think that will be cool. but if u have some crazy awesome idea to screw around with it, it will be fine.

for the avy anything u can do will be acceptable. 

Size for avy: 150x150
Size for the sign: between the limits

thx in advance


----------



## Arti (Aug 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yep, i have one but it's empteh for now
> 
> 
> like this? :]
> ​


yep exactly..
the Logo Beautifies it by 30%...
thank you.


----------



## wes (Aug 11, 2009)

im sorry but im editing again im not pleased about the pic size


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Did you expect something less?
> 
> And turn off your sig, i saw your nice creditz



Damn,I always keep forgetting about the sig thingy lol
I was expecting something awesome,but that was way more awesome than awesome
It's like finding out that Aliens landed in backyard,and they're listening to same bands as you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 12, 2009)

kaspinio said:


> helloooooo lads!
> 
> i need some help. I would like to use this pic for a new set
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but did you read the first page? I think i said in the request requirements that you need 1000 posts to request 



Arti said:


> yep exactly
> the Logo Beautifies it by 30%...
> thank you.


 <3



David Villa said:


> im sorry but im editing again im not pleased about the pic size



 *kicks nuts*



Diceman said:


> Damn,I always keep forgetting about the sig thingy lol
> I was expecting something awesome,but that was way more awesome than awesome
> It's like finding out that Aliens landed in backyard,and they're listening to same bands as you.



 Dont be so silly now  <3


----------



## wes (Aug 12, 2009)

dont kick me in the nuts 

edit: i edited the request a bit so it doesnt look messy


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 12, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm sorry but did you read the first page? I think i said in the request requirements that you need 1000 posts to request




 to be honest no i didnt , sorry


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 12, 2009)

Avatar request

Size: 150x150
Stock: Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking if it was possible to join the faces at the sides (meaning, if you could put the face on the right to the left side of the avatar and the face on the left to the right side... I hope I made it clear enough ). And if you could put a thin white line in the middle to separate the faces or just do whatever you think it would look best


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 13, 2009)

Requesting an avatar 

Link: yep
Size: 150x150
Border: Black

What I want is a screenshot of that guy just before it switches to another scene.

<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 15, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
- Lazlow
- Jon Snow


~Sets~
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Requesting an avatar
> 
> Link: The Big Bounce
> Size: 150x150
> ...



The point is i cannot take screenshots, my laptop doesn't have anything on the keyboard for that @__@

So if you still want it, you better take a screenshot, sorry


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 15, 2009)

Lazlow said:


> Avatar request
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Stock: Sasuke RAP
> ...



I think this is what you wanted, right? :]

I added black instead of white because it looks better :]
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 15, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
- Jon Snow


~Sets~
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208*​


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome, thanks a lot.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 15, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> The point is i cannot take screenshots, my laptop doesn't have anything on the keyboard for that @__@
> 
> So if you still want it, you better take a screenshot, sorry



Alright, thanks


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 15, 2009)

Could you make a set for me out of this, please?


Avy:150x150
Sig: 329x498
Border: Dotted, square.
Effects: I'd like a few hearts around him. The rest, have fun.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 15, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Could you make a set for me out of this, please?
> 
> 
> Avy:150x150
> ...



I'll add you on the list and notify you when it's ready, ok? :]


*Order request list:


~Avatars~
- Jon Snow


~Sets~
- Ema Skye - 204
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 15, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request.
> 
> 
> *Avatar*
> ...



Hope you like it :3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Alright, thanks



so i should delete you from the list? 


*Order request list:


~Avatars~
- Jon Snow


~Sets~
- David Villa - 205
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209*​


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 15, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it :3
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks I'll be using it soon *rep*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 15, 2009)

David Villa said:


> edited i would prefer to have the 1st pic but i think its to smal
> so the second is the backup for if the first isnt good enough
> 
> *pic 1*
> ...



Wait a sec, so i pick what stock to use between 1 and 2, right?

Well i prefer two, that's the thing. Any background btw? 

Or you want me to add a black one with fitting effects?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 15, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'll add you on the list and notify you when it's ready, ok? :]


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## wes (Aug 15, 2009)

yer i wanted the first pic the most but didnt know if the size was right for it

but im letting you pick u know how to make it the best and i dont really mind which pic u take

no background just the player and then go crazy with the colours and effects and whatever u do with it 

u know the colours  : white/orange but i dont mind black/orange if you think its better


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 15, 2009)

David Villa said:


> yer i wanted the first pic the most but didnt know if the size was right for it
> 
> but im letting you pick u know how to make it the best and i dont really mind which pic u take
> 
> ...



Fine, maybe i can come with something nice . MAYBE :ho

And PS: Size doesn't matter :ho


----------



## wes (Aug 15, 2009)

just take whatever u think is best but keep to the colours i put with em


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

David Villa said:


> just take whatever u think is best but keep to the colours i put with em



Pfff, it's not like you gief orders to me, i can put whatever thing i like


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

text: 

David Villa ''7'' 

El Guaje


want me to add those "" too?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

David Villa said:


> edited i would prefer to have the 1st pic but i think its to smal
> so the second is the backup for if the first isnt good enough
> 
> *pic 1*
> ...



Hope you like it 
I tried a new thing, not like the usual sets but it looks good i guess 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
------------------------


~Sets~
- Adeshu - 205
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209*​


----------



## wes (Aug 16, 2009)

i love it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

adee said:


> Emily,
> 
> I don't know which of these images you will like as stock so I'm posting the images that I could find which are good.
> 
> ...



haha, been so long since i made you a set :]. Hope you like this one 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

David Villa said:


> i love it



it would be forbidden to be other way 

if you love your nuts 

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
------------------------


~Sets~
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209*​


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2009)

Set please

Link removed

add some sparkly effects


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Set please
> 
> Link removed
> 
> add some sparkly effects



adding you to the list, will notify when it's ready :]

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
------------------------


~Sets~
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210*​


----------



## Garfield (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, been so long since i made you a set :]. Hope you like this one
> 
> 
> ​


Yay, claiming this. Thanks Em


----------



## Cronos (Aug 16, 2009)

hi 

as vrea si eu un avatar



 150 x 150

no rounded, the rest is up to you, mersi mult


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

Cronos said:


> hi
> 
> as vrea si eu un avatar
> 
> ...



o sa-l ai  facut mai repede pt ca e doar avatar, nu set, te anunt eu cand e gata :]

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
- Cronos - 210


~Sets~
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210*​


----------



## C?k (Aug 16, 2009)

hey kami, any chance you can do a really simple avy for me? :33

3 Senior size avs, thin black border and not too zoomed in on his face


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

C?k said:


> hey kami, any chance you can do a really simple avy for me? :33
> 
> 3 Senior size avs, thin black border and not too zoomed in on his face



it will take only a few minutes  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

C?k said:


> hey kami, any chance you can do a really simple avy for me? :33
> 
> 3 Senior size avs, thin black border and not too zoomed in on his face





is this good dear? ​


----------



## C?k (Aug 16, 2009)

Aweeesome, thanks kami


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

C?k said:


> Aweeesome, thanks kami



You're welcome gurl 

pass by when you need sumthin 

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
- Cronos - 210


~Sets~
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210*​


----------



## C?k (Aug 16, 2009)

i really will  awesome avy btw O_O


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

C?k said:


> i really will  awesome avy btw O_O



Thanks :ho

Redheads are fuckin' hot, makes you really wonder about your sexuality 

lol jjk


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 16, 2009)

stock: 

Just transparency all around, please.

Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> stock:
> 
> Just transparency all around, please.
> 
> Thanks



You mean no resizing? 

or with resize for sig too?


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You mean no resizing?
> 
> or with resize for sig too?



Well sure, one that doesn't have resize and the other fit for the signature. 
I usually resize it myself but if you can find the maximum fit for a sig, then that will do as well. 

And yeah, this is only for the sig.


----------



## C?k (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks :ho
> 
> Redheads are fuckin' hot, makes you really wonder about your sexuality
> 
> lol jjk


they actually kinda are, although I'm more of a sucker for dakr brunettes 

and totally questioning my sexuality


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Well sure, one that doesn't have resize and the other fit for the signature.
> I usually resize it myself but if you can find the maximum fit for a sig, then that will do as well.
> 
> And yeah, this is only for the sig.




​


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome, Yuki.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

C?k said:


> they actually kinda are, although I'm more of a sucker for dakr brunettes
> 
> and totally questioning my sexuality



It's totally normal for youngers, don't worry 
PS: I have no preference, actually there are cute women with every type of hair :3

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
- Cronos - 210


~Sets~
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210*​


----------



## krome (Aug 16, 2009)

Senior avy and sig plz  Do anything you want with it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

okita said:


> Senior avy and sig plz  Do anything you want with it.



Adding you to the list 

You have to wait for a bit, hope you don't mind. I'll let you know when it's ready 

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
- Cronos - 210


~Sets~
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210*​


----------



## krome (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Adding you to the list
> 
> You have to wait for a bit, hope you don't mind. I'll let you know when it's ready



Thank you  I don't mind waiting.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

okita said:


> Thank you  I don't mind waiting.



It's all the best then <3. I'm quite busy at the moment and i try my best handling these too


----------



## Cronos (Aug 16, 2009)

mersi mult draga


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 17, 2009)

Cronos said:


> hi
> 
> as vrea si eu un avatar
> 
> ...



Sper ca e bine asa 

si nu uita ca mai trebuie sa adaugi si creditul 
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 17, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
------------------------


~Sets~
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210*​


----------



## Cronos (Aug 17, 2009)

mersi mult. am pus si creditul


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 17, 2009)

Cronos said:


> mersi mult. am pus si creditul



pt nimic, sa-l porti cu placere


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 17, 2009)

can i get a 150x150 avy of of sasori with dotted border


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 17, 2009)

narutobuddy675 said:


> can i get a 150x150 avy of of sasori with dotted border



did you check the first page? you don't meet the requirements


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there,I'm back with a request
Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stocks:here
here
here
here
Link removed
Logo:Link removed
Text: Harry Kewell,The Wizard of Oz
Basically,just use any of the stocks you want,use whatever background you see fit.Just go nuts lol.The main color should be red or yellow or both

Thanks again,and nice avy btw


----------



## Cronos (Aug 21, 2009)

hello again



avi, 150 x 150

make it badass 

thank yoou


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 22, 2009)

Sig only. Take your time. Whenever you're in the mood, make the sig. :ho


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 22, 2009)

avy please.

type: avy
size: 150x150
stock: Link
style: darkish, romantic?

Much appreciated!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 22, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
- Cronos - 212
- ViolentlyHappy - 212

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk 212

~Sets~
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman 212*​


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 22, 2009)

Senior Set, please.
Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2009)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Senior Set, please.
> Thank you.



Yes, but i'm telling you all guys it might take a while for your sets .
You'll get notified on pm/vm when it's ready 

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
- Cronos - 212
- ViolentlyHappy - 212

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk 212

~Sets~
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Sig only. Take your time. Whenever you're in the mood, make the sig. :ho



hey, at you. I wonder if you would like me to keep those things that have been already done or delete it and just keep the stock and add my things to it, hmm?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2009)

Cronos said:


> hello again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am schimbat putin pe-aici dar sper ca-ti place 


Vad ca incepi sa te abonezi la shop la mine? ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
- ViolentlyHappy - 212

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk 212

~Sets~
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2009)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> avy please.
> 
> type: avy
> size: 150x150
> ...



Hope you like it and don't mind that i added the writing 
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk 212

~Sets~
- Hibari - 207
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212*​


----------



## Cronos (Aug 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Am schimbat putin pe-aici dar sper ca-ti place
> 
> 
> Vad ca incepi sa te abonezi la shop la mine? ​



ce tare e, da, am facut abonament, e mai ieftin asa 

mersi mult :*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2009)

Cronos said:


> ce tare e, da, am facut abonament, e mai ieftin asa
> 
> mersi mult :*



Cu placere 
Nu uita sa adaugi si creditul cand o sa-l folosesti


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> set from this please sensei
> 
> Seriously, Is this a Winter War or a Holocaust??
> 
> you can enlarge it if you click it



Hope you like it . Don't forget to credit with link  I changed some rules if you didn't check the 1st page recently 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk 212

~Sets~
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212*​


----------



## C?k (Aug 23, 2009)

hey kami, you said I could drop by  

would you be able to do me a simple avy with as much of the image in it as you can for this:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2009)

Cæk said:


> hey kami, you said I could drop by
> 
> would you be able to do me a simple avy with as much of the image in it as you can for this:



is this ok? 





Pick the one you think it's the best :}​


----------



## C?k (Aug 23, 2009)

awesome, thanks so much kami xDD <33

omg  i have to spread rep, you were _seriously_ the last person i repped, ill rep you as soon as I can sorry T____________________T

sorry i cant thank you properly for it yet


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2009)

C?k said:


> awesome, thanks so much kami xDD <33
> 
> omg  i have to spread rep, you were _seriously_ the last person i repped, ill rep you as soon as I can sorry T____________________T
> 
> sorry i cant thank you properly for it yet



dont worry silly, do it when you can  <3


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 23, 2009)

hiya, I was wondering if you could help touch up this image for me please.

I've been trying to all day and I can't seem to make it look any better :/

but with your talents I'm sure it'd look great 

/asskissing 


If you're willing to help thank you very much


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> hiya, I was wondering if you could help touch up this image for me please.
> 
> I've been trying to all day and I can't seem to make it look any better :/
> 
> ...



well if you don't mind waiting a bit since i'm quite busy.... then sure 

You want only the girl, so i can crop her, or the entire picture as it is?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk 212

~Sets~
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Zig-Zag - 213*​


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 24, 2009)

Yuki~!

Thank you for the avatar. Love it so much.


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well if you don't mind waiting a bit since i'm quite busy.... then sure
> 
> You want only the girl, so i can crop her, or the entire picture as it is?



Oh no, sorry, you don't have to make a whole set for me, just help touch up the quality of the image so its not so fuzzy and what not.

That is, if you can. 

But still, if that's going to take some time then I don't mind waiting.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Oh no, sorry, you don't have to make a whole set for me, just help touch up the quality of the image so its not so fuzzy and what not.
> 
> That is, if you can.
> 
> But still, if that's going to take some time then I don't mind waiting.



Oh... just the quality... I might be able to do something


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it . Don't forget to credit with link  I changed some rules if you didn't check the 1st page recently
> 
> 
> ​



ty <3333333333333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> hiya, I was wondering if you could help touch up this image for me please.
> 
> I've been trying to all day and I can't seem to make it look any better :/
> 
> ...



Well i don't know how "Better" i made it sincerely, but at least i tried to help :/
Hope it's a bit better.


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk 212

~Sets~
- MasterChick 207
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
*​


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Cu placere
> Nu uita sa adaugi si creditul cand o sa-l folosesti



nu uit, promit


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2009)

Cronos said:


> nu uit, promit



Ok, stau linistita de acum incolo 

Pe-asta cu Jin cine ti l-a facut?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> Hello!!! It's been awhile!
> I would like a set with this stock
> 
> 
> ...



Sory for taking so long D:




Hope you like it ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk 212

~Sets~
- Tyki Mikkkkk - 207
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
*​


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sory for taking so long D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it's fine, it was worth the wait!!!  
Me love very much!!!!  
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> Oh it's fine, it was worth the wait!!!
> Me love very much!!!!
> Thank you so much!!!



You're welcome cutie


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2009)

悪人 said:


> I would like a set out of this:
> 
> 
> Feel free to go crazy. I'll get someone to rep you once it is done.



Well I'm pretty sorry about it, but the picture didn't support any modifications D: Luminosity, contrast, nothing D:
I tried my best 




Hope you like it ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk 212

~Sets~
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
*​


----------



## ? (Aug 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well I'm pretty sorry about it, but the picture didn't support any modifications D: Luminosity, contrast, nothing D:
> I tried my best
> 
> 
> ...



It still looks good, Emily. Now to harass Zaru again to rep you for it. ;3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2009)

悪人 said:


> It still looks good, Emily. Now to harass Zaru again to rep you for it. ;3



Harass? 

I don't ask for payment, you're the man who does it


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well i don't know how "Better" i made it sincerely, but at least i tried to help :/
> Hope it's a bit better.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'd say it looks a lot better than it did. 

Thank you.


----------



## ? (Aug 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Harass?
> 
> I don't ask for payment, you're the man who does it



waitaminute

Explain yourself, missy.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> I'd say it looks a lot better than it did.
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome, i'm glad i could help 



悪人 said:


> waitaminute
> 
> Explain yourself, missy.



... Why am i supposed to go like "Hey Zaru, i finished tyki's set, rep me "

You had your work done, you ask him 



*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk 212

~Sets~
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
*​


----------



## ? (Aug 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ... Why am i supposed to go like "Hey Zaru, i finished tyki's set, rep me "
> 
> You had your work done, you ask him



No, I thought you meant something else. I'm glad I was wrong.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 25, 2009)

there is a list I see.. I guess I'll try my chances in somewhere else.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Janissary said:


> there is a list I see.. I guess I'll try my chances in somewhere else.



Don't Can . I'll be able to finish these pretty fast 

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk - 212
- Janissary - 214
~Sets~
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212

*​


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

well, it's only signature.. If you think you can make a simple job fast, I'll post it here


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Janissary said:


> well, it's only signature.. If you think you can make a simple job fast, I'll post it here



Lol, i make signatures and avatars only before the sets, but i put Dracule Mihawk on waiting since i said i'll make his signature after the One piece Character day and he agreed with it . And that would make your sig next on the do list


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

good girl 

well here is the stock~


*Spoiler*: __ 








Just big picture, remove all text and numbers.. I see Kamishiro Yuki signatures in sig, so please don't put those  but Text " Until the world comes to an end " would be good somewhere.. Any effect is appreciated but don't play with characters please.. 

I sense rage coming


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Janissary said:


> good girl
> 
> well here is the stock~
> 
> ...



How am I supposed to remove the letters from the guy's head?  I can only crop it 

And the sig.... you want it to be rectangle? because it might end up like one haha.

And don't worry, that guy asked for the credit especially, i only add that if asked, that is :]


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah it'll be rectangle.. you can just edit that part with painting nicely.. I know you can do it 

btw there is a " Shohoku " sign in bottom left, let it be in picture.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Janissary said:


> yeah it'll be rectangle.. you can just edit that part with painting nicely.. I know you can do it
> 
> btw there is a " Shohoku " sign in bottom left, let it be in picture.



The little thing on blue you mean?


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

well, not so  little.. but right under the 'S' of Slam Dunk.. :>

it's the white sign lol.. only ~ Hoku is visible.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Janissary said:


> well, not so  little.. but right under the 'S' of Slam Dunk.. :>



you kidding me? 
Only HOKU is visible, and if i remove slam dunk it will end up like shit . I'll crop it and add it myself on the signature 

EDIT: and delete your request from the aquatic shop


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

fine.. do what you can.. I guess I'll try myself too >.>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Janissary said:


> fine.. do what you can.. I guess I'll try myself too >.>



Better shut up or you'll end up with a papuc not in your head but in your mouth ...


Gods, i love being so violent in the morning


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

you're harsh on me all the time


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Janissary said:


> you're harsh on me all the time



Because you ask so dick-much . Give me some indications and that is . Not "I want this too, i want this too, etc etc"


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm asking because I don't know what to do


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey, what size do you want for the sig?


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

400 or 450 for height I think.. Actually 450 would be good.. mehh just try it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Janissary said:


> 400 or 450 for height I think.. Actually 450 would be good.. mehh just try it.



I picked 400. Looks better :] Plus, instead of adding something on the hair, i remade it lol


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

Good :>

I hope Rukawa looks same


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Good :>
> 
> I hope Rukawa looks same



You know you're not in the position to complain, don't you?


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah, I know.. it's all up to you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm almost done pek. Finished the normal version, i'll make another one with text too :]


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

Woah, you're fast 

Waiting to see impatiently pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Lol, i wonder how come you guys think i'm fast when i'm slow 
Well....

1.

Change of some colours bla bla
2.

Final signature :3
3.

I hope it's resonable ​


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

It's very good.. but where is the lower part of Miyagi's body


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Janissary said:


> there is a list I see.. I guess I'll try my chances in somewhere else.



Don't Can . I'll be able to finish these pretty fast 

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk - 212

~Sets~
- Ziko - 208
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

There's no way i could have saved that man  With so many writing


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

well.. I did :> I guess you were just lazy 

but since I can't add effects and such I'm gonna use yours  

btw is there any chance you can add only the "Until the World comes to an end " text to second pic?

anyway.. I added


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 26, 2009)

Can I change my request to a Tracy McGrady sig? 

Choose any/all of the images or google 






What you do is up to you. If you can add text then "Proving the doubters wrong" would be nice


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Janissary said:


> well.. I did :> I guess you were just lazy
> 
> but since I can't add effects and such I'm gonna use yours
> 
> ...



No, there's no way i can do that . besides, second is the same as third 
:ho




Dracule Mihawk said:


> Can I change my request to a Tracy McGrady sig?
> 
> Choose any/all of the images or google
> 
> ...



Sure you can change . I think i'll pick the one with the feathers, but can you make the picture transparent if you have time? 
It shouldn't take long :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Hi!
> I'd like to request a signature and avatar.
> 
> I don't really have much detail on how I want it to look, I just want all the three Dexter's on it and the title "Dexter, Boy Genius!" on it.
> ...



Hope you like the result to this 








Enjoy wearing it ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- Sen - 208
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212

*​


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

lol delete the quote already


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Sen said:


> Hey
> 
> I've been wanting to request for awhile but haven't had any picture that I think would look right until now (so I hope this picture is okay to use).
> 
> ...



Hope you like it  I'm quite happy with the result :]


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212

*​


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

^ I like it very much


----------



## valerian (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Ziko (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you so much for the awesome set! It was well worth the wait!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


>



wah... i already worked with that stock . Made a sig for Dracule Mihawk if i do remember 

This is the sig i made for him, maybe you remember :]




Ziko said:


> Thank you so much for the awesome set! It was well worth the wait!



You're welcome


----------



## valerian (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh yeah. I didn't know you made it.  

Edit: Could you just make me an avatar then?


----------



## Sen (Aug 27, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it  I'm quite happy with the result :]
> 
> 
> ​



Oh that's so awesome, you did such a fantastic job with it 

Thanks   Changing my set now


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Oh yeah. I didn't know you made it.
> 
> Edit: Could you just make me an avatar then?



of the 1st pic? sure, just a second 

will you use that sig then?  I always put the things i've done to giveaways after a while  



Sen said:


> Oh that's so awesome, you did such a fantastic job with it
> 
> Thanks   Changing my set now



You're welcome sweety pek


----------



## valerian (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be using that sig, DM said I could use it.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 27, 2009)

Just throwing out this here.. Feel free to do it anytime 

set btw.. 150*200 and 150*150 ava seperately would be good just in case I'll have bigger ava in future


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


>



Here it is, the avatar  too
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216

*​


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 29, 2009)

Set please, 

Avatar: 

150 x 150 and 150 x 200 of the two girl's faces. Add Effects, thank you.

Sig: 

Just add effects and do what you think is good. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 30, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Set please,
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



I'll add you to the list for now, and notify you when the set is ready, ok? 

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216

*​


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2009)

avatar 150x150 te rog. mersi


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 30, 2009)

Cronos said:


> avatar 150x150 te rog. mersi



pai si ce vrei la asta 

transparent?


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2009)

nu stiu

sa arate misto :rofl


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2009)

na, lasal pe ala

fal pe asta


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 31, 2009)

Kami i has a request for you, but first I want to see if you like any of these stocks 


*Spoiler*: __ 











They're kind of hard  to do transparencies of so i don't know if they'll work. Let me know. :ho


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 31, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Kami i has a request for you, but first I want to see if you like any of these stocks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



They're not hard, just taking lots of time, that is, so if you pick one of those, you better request transparency somewhere else then give me the pic .

And yeah, well... they have to be damn cropped indeed.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 31, 2009)

I could do the transparency myself (i'm not very good with effect's thats why i am here to get your help). Which one do you think would work best?

I also wouldn't mind a set from these pictures, it's up to you which stock inspires you more. The ones in the link or the ones I posted 
Link removed

My favorite picture is definitely the one in my avatar but I don't know if you could make a set out of that.


----------



## wes (Aug 31, 2009)

pics

i prefer the first pic but the other guy has his hand on his side so if u cant get rid of that i have the second pic as backup





logo



text

Ibrahim Afellay


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 31, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I could do the transparency myself (i'm not very good with effect's thats why i am here to get your help). Which one do you think would work best?
> 
> I also wouldn't mind a set from these pictures, it's up to you which stock inspires you more. The ones in the link or the ones I posted
> Stock
> ...



Well you can make transparencies of all you want, and i can include them all in a sig for you, you know .

This is a signature i made a while ago from more stocks :]





David Villa said:


> im back early since its my clubs 96th birthday
> 
> this time its not a player
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 31, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216

*​
Ok guys, just to let you know, the next two weeks will be kind of busy for me and i don't know if i'll manage to work much... At least a few sets might be done in the best case >>


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 2, 2009)

It's fine for me. I'm using a sig you made anyway for now. I can always make me own set if/when I'm bored


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Yuki  

I know you're busy, but take your time (i still don't mind wearing your sig ).

Avy


Sig


Avy - Make it match the sig if you add anything to the sig
      border - plain

Sig - Add whatever you think looks good and make it a little smaller.
       effects - what looks good
       border - what looks good
       text - you can add it if you want ~

Thanks again


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 3, 2009)

a new set again football one 

the guy on the left again, can i get the text 'Андрей Аршавин' somewhere on the sig

and the text 'Finesse' somewhere in the avatar pls if it looks good if it dont just leave it out  also for the avatar can i get a 150x150 and then a 150x200 




ty


----------



## Roy (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like you got a full list already..can you make me a sig? 

If you can then:

Sig only, I'm still loving my avy 

Stock

Size: I'd say about the same as my current one

and can you add the logo on the sig? (damn, I love conan way too much =O)

Colors: idk, just do your own thing 

Again, thanks if you're able to do it.


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2009)

Emz, I was gonna request a set for the new mod thing , but you seem swamped . I just do it myself.


----------



## Dman (Sep 13, 2009)

hey kamishiro yuki



can you resize and make it fit for my ava space?



and can you make this look a little less ....nooby?

idk, like a border or something


id appreciate it and rep you a few times


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2009)

am I still banned from your shop?


----------



## Cain (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey i was wondering if i can have a really proud sig, or custom, because on the first post i see a very awesome texture.  Everything (it's the last picture i believe before you do your next post).

Actually on your first post i am in love with 5/7 of those textures.  just give me the ok, or whatever if i can use one of your sigs!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2009)

You silly guys  

The shop kinda had a break, sorry ;~;
Can't promise i'll handle everything anytime soon, but i promise :ruru




Cain said:


> Hey i was wondering if i can have a really proud sig, or custom, because on the first post i see a very awesome texture.  Everything (it's the last picture i believe before you do your next post).
> 
> Actually on your first post i am in love with 5/7 of those textures.  just give me the ok, or whatever if i can use one of your sigs!



You can have any you wish :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 25, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> It's fine for me. I'm using a sig you made anyway for now. I can always make me own set if/when I'm bored


Thanks :]



Serp said:


> Emz, I was gonna request a set for the new mod thing , but you seem swamped. I just do it myself.


Swamped and in a break  
Sorry, maybe next time love ;~; <3



Dman said:


> hey kamishiro yuki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The avatar... can it be cropped? because the dimension just resized won't look good in your avy :x

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dman - 217
- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2009)

Dman said:


> hey kamishiro yuki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here it is, i hope you like it :]




Don't forget to credit as well ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~
- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- FoxxyKat - 209
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Could you make a set for me out of this, please?
> 
> 
> Avy:150x150
> ...



Kind of late, but i've been away 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- Morphine - 210
- Okita - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2009)

okita said:


> Senior avy and sig plz  Do anything you want with it.



Here it is 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- Morphine - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217

*​


----------



## krome (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2009)

okita said:


> Thank you



You're welcome


----------



## Kobe (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome sets


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Awesome sets



I was actually getting a bit dull, without practicing for so long


----------



## Kobe (Sep 27, 2009)

nahh.. they are still good <3


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 28, 2009)

*Senior sig or 320px ? 460px*

Stock


*Border: pink

Senior Sig*
Style kinda like this, but up to you:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 28, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Stock
> 
> 
> *Border: pink
> ...



So only sig, eh? :]

Well pic is good, but you realize that i can't use the sam effects i used on an anime pic on a photograph :].
Background replacement can be done, sure.

You want the woman to be included full body, i suppose?

If so, since you'll have to wait a bit till it will be done, can you request a transparency of the picture somewhere else? :].
It will skip me of some work, and i'd be grateful 

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- Morphine - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- R00T_Decision - 218

*​


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> So only sig, eh? :]
> 
> Well pic is good, but you realize that i can't use the sam effects i used on an anime pic on a photograph :].
> Background replacement can be done, sure.
> ...


Oh right, I assumed that you might have trouble there. Well anything really. Yes with full body, would be great. 

Ok, I'll ask for a transparancy, but I'll wait for you to. Who do I ask for a transparency?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 28, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Oh right, I assumed that you might have trouble there. Well anything really. Yes with full body, would be great.
> 
> Ok, I'll ask for a transparancy, but I'll wait for you to. Who do I ask for a transparency?



Well it's not like i'll have big problems on that, the thing is that it will take time, and that's what i don't like D: So it's better if i get a transparency - even if it's not that well made - so i can make it better myself. Well you can ask at another shop here, Tousen's for example. "Tousen's shop for transparency" or something like that it's the name. And tell them to keep it the original size, i will resize it myself at the right time :]

And on another note, please turn off your signature


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 28, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Kind of late, but i've been away
> 
> 
> ​


It was well worth the wait. Thank you!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 28, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> It was well worth the wait. Thank you!



you're welcome


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

Kami, can you make me a set instead of just the sig?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi! I am requesting a set! But just to let you know ahead of time, I am repped banned for some unknown reason  . Can I still request D:? If so here it is  :

Stock: 
Text: Wd0
Size: Senior for Avatar and w/e u want for sig.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 29, 2009)

Roy said:


> Kami, can you make me a set instead of just the sig?



Sure apple pie :3




Bleach said:


> Hi! I am requesting a set! But just to let you know ahead of time, I am repped banned for some unknown reason  . Can I still request D:? If so here it is  :
> 
> Stock:
> Text: Wd0
> ...



. Lol bad for you/repwhoring/flaming/excessive negging or repping someone

Sure you can still request but kind of warning you there's a pretty long list ahead XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 29, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- Morphine - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218

*​


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> . Lol bad for you/repwhoring/flaming/excessive negging or repping someone
> 
> Sure you can still request but kind of warning you there's a pretty long list ahead XD



But I didn't do anything like that D:! Only people I have repped in past months are like 3 people and people who make me sigs T________T!

Thanks anyways !!! ^_^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 29, 2009)

Bleach said:


> But I didn't do anything like that D:! Only people I have repped in past months are like 3 people and people who make me sigs T________T!
> 
> Thanks anyways !!! ^_^



Well that should be it then, rep circle :/. If you rep a group of person continuously without spreading much it's still infraction :{


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2009)

But its not the same person. Idk what happened lol. W/e. Hopefully I be unbanned soon T_T


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> "Tousen's shop for transparency" or something like that it's the name. And tell them to keep it the original size, i will resize it myself at the right time :]


Ok a request at Tousen's has been made. I'll repost here when it's done.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2009)

Bleach said:


> But its not the same person. Idk what happened lol. W/e. Hopefully I be unbanned soon T_T



Hehe, there's no problem by me anyway, i told you :3
I kind of appreciate more the credit and a set kept for longer instead of some points, you know :}



R00t_Decision said:


> Ok a request at Tousen's has been made. I'll repost here when it's done.



Thanks a bunch , that would make me skip some work :}


*And for everyone else*
And don't get panicked if you see i have a lot of requests, if i get a mood, usually i end up finishing 3,4 sets in a few hours so it's not like i'll let you wait for weeks :}


----------



## Kizaru (Sep 30, 2009)

KAMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I has found my stock.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Avatar of the second one and sig of the first. If you can add text 'Gorillaz' would be nice


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> KAMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I has found my stock.
> 
> ...



Adding you to the hot long looking list :3

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- Morphine - 210
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218
- Kizaru - 218
*​


----------



## Elim Rawne (Sep 30, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *And for everyone else*
> And don't get panicked if you see i have a lot of requests, if i get a mood, usually i end up finishing 3,4 sets in a few hours so it's not like i'll let you wait for weeks :}



Meh,considering how the end result is,I don't think anyone cares about waiting


----------



## Roy (Oct 1, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hehe, there's no problem by me anyway, i told you :3
> *I kind of appreciate more the credit and a set kept for longer* instead of some points, you know :}



I totally fit into that category. 




Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Adding you to the hot long looking list :3



Yeah, I'm pretty hot.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 1, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *And for everyone else*
> And don't get panicked if you see i have a lot of requests, if i get a mood, usually i end up finishing 3,4 sets in a few hours so it's not like i'll let you wait for weeks :}



Thanks for the glomp. 



Said the hair isn't perfect, but that's fine.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Time to do some work today


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Set please
> 
> Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood 26 - RAW Stream
> 
> add some sparkly effects



Ok, here it is. I don't know if it fits much to your sparkling effects thing, but i hope you like it 




And hope you'll wear it for a longer time, not just one or two days ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- Diceman - 212
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218
- Kizaru - 218
*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Hey there,I'm back with a request
> Type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stocks:Anime Kin.
> ...







Hope ya like ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

- Dracule Mihawk - 215

~Sets~
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218
- Kizaru - 218
*​


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 4, 2009)

I got my request transparence'd but bandwith exceeded so I don't have it at the moment.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I got my request transparence'd but bandwith exceeded so I don't have it at the moment.



Wait, what was your request again, because at 215 there's that basketball player and i thing you gave me something else a while ago


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 4, 2009)

I switched my request to just the basketball player. The one with wings was the one you picked. I got it trans'd in tousen's shop but the person who trans'd ran outta bandwith


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I switched my request to just the basketball player. The one with wings was the one you picked. I got it trans'd in tousen's shop but the person who trans'd ran outta bandwith



oh, i remember that one. Well do you want me to do your sig now?

I can take care of the transparency myself if you wanna wear it as soon as possible

EDIT: btw, you want full body included? Because i didn't plan on having it all  but cropping it and make it rather Diceman's style (as in half body)


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 4, 2009)

Half body is fine. Whatever looks good. I'll wear it as soon as you make it and I'll stick with it for at least a month


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Half body is fine. Whatever looks good. I'll wear it as soon as you make it and I'll stick with it for at least a month



Why thank you 

That sounds damn good XD. I see you're in a mood for chaging your Mihawk sets for a while :}
And oh well, i'll start working on it now

Any preffered colours?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 4, 2009)

I wouldn't mind some red as that's the teams main color. 

Oh, if you don't mind can you add "The Rebirth of Tracy McGrady" as text.

Sorry about adding stuff, but I want this to be my set for a long time as basketball season is starting


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 4, 2009)

emi, can you please make this transparent? please keep the dimensions... and as soon as you can would be great... 



thankie...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I wouldn't mind some red as that's the teams main color.
> 
> Oh, if you don't mind can you add "The Rebirth of Tracy McGrady" as text.
> 
> Sorry about adding stuff, but I want this to be my set for a long time as basketball season is starting



Yosh, it's done :}
Hope it's your type  


​


----------



## Kobe (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I wouldn't mind some red as that's the teams main color.
> 
> Oh, if you don't mind can you add "The Rebirth of Tracy McGrady" as text.
> 
> Sorry about adding stuff, but I want this to be my set for a long time as basketball season is starting



LOL, that's really not much you added you know . I had people telling me what to do pace by pace which was really annoying 




Mingming said:


> emi, can you please make this transparent? please keep the dimensions... and as soon as you can would be great...
> 
> 
> 
> thankie...



like this?


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Janissary said:


>



Dont make that face Can, it's not your turn yet <3 

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Can - 216
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216, 218
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218

*​


----------



## Kobe (Oct 4, 2009)

Voilaaaa la la la c'est moi voila 

I'm beginning to like this song


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Voilaaaa la la la c'est moi voila
> 
> I'm beginning to like this song



Told you it's nice 

And argh, i don't remember precisely what your stock was but.. it's troublesome 

I don't know what to do to it :ho


----------



## Kobe (Oct 4, 2009)

do you want me to change the stock?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Janissary said:


> do you want me to change the stock?



Yes, i would really appreciate that :I


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216, 218
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218

*​


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 4, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope ya like ​



This is awesome
Rep+Cred as usual


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Diceman said:


> This is awesome
> Rep+Cred as usual



For the sake of mighty GAYNESS


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 4, 2009)

First time here. I know the wait is long which is fine since i still have another avie to wear. Anyway i would like a set out of this picture XXXX.

Avie 150x200 and for the avie i would like it to concentrate more on her face and part of her upper body then her whole body and face since her face is so pretty, but i dont want the avie to be the entire face lol.

Sig whatever you choose although i would like my name added to it and whatever else you feel like. I think thats pretty much it. Hope i wasn't to picky.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> First time here. I know the wait is long which is fine since i still have another avie to wear. Anyway i would like a set out of this picture XXXX.
> 
> Avie 150x200 and for the avie i would like it to concentrate more on her face and part of her upper body then her whole body and face since her face is so pretty, but i dont want the avie to be the entire face lol.
> 
> Sig whatever you choose although i would like my name added to it and whatever else you feel like. I think thats pretty much it. Hope i wasn't to picky.



Haha, don't worry, i had WAY more pickier customers <3

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- Chidori Mistress - 212
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216, 218
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218
- Aphrodite - 220

*​


----------



## Roy (Oct 4, 2009)

6 more till mine


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2009)

Roy said:


> 6 more till mine



Lol, that's still a bunch, you know


----------



## Roy (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, hurry up then.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 4, 2009)

I absolutely love the sig. 

I only asked for a sig though not a set. 

But I shall use both. :ho


----------



## Bleach (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Well, hurry up then.



Great art takes time


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Well, hurry up then.


If i hurry up you won't like what i did 



Bleach said:


> Great art takes time



indeed 

And Divine Inspiration 



Dracule Mihawk said:


> I absolutely love the sig.
> 
> I only asked for a sig though not a set.
> 
> But I shall use both. :ho



Haha, i know,but when you make the sig it's easy to get an avy out of it too, so... 


Messa glad then  <3


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> If i hurry up you won't like what i did



Its ok. Just rush the other projects.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Its ok. Just rush the other projects.



It's ok *makes mean face* it's not like i was going to take your advice 

JK 

I'll be able to finish some sets today :3. Maybe 2,3 who knows


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2009)

How bout 6?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> How bout 6?



It's quite unlikely :I

It takes time to finish one, and i'll get bored lol

Turn off your sig btw :]

And... MAYBE tomorrow, who knows


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2009)

You should get some workers to help you out. 

I didn't notice it, it's so small now thats why xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Senior Set, please.
> Thank you.



Ok, here it is :}
Hope it's to your liking 




From what i might remember, your previous set was done by me also? ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> You should get some workers to help you out.
> 
> I didn't notice it, it's so small now thats why xD



Why should i get workers? 

I'm a one woman army  

If you want something from "other" helpers, you could always check another shop, you know


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- Koroshi - 216
- Kizaru - 216, 218
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218
- Aphrodite - 220

*​
Chidori Mistress is down


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Why should i get workers?
> 
> I'm a one woman army
> 
> If you want something from "other" helpers, you could always check another shop, you know



You're my one and only. 

And besides, I'm loving my avy right now. =3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> You're my one and only.
> 
> And besides, I'm loving my avy right now. =3



See? 

Then why are you hurrying me


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm impatient? Actually, if anything, getting a set done by you should prove my patience. lol


----------



## Bleach (Oct 5, 2009)

Omg 1 less in my way!!!!!


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ok, here it is :}
> Hope it's to your liking
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Amazing.  

I think it was the set before my previous set. :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> I'm impatient? Actually, if anything, getting a set done by you should prove my patience. lol


Why thank you mister 

<3


Bleach said:


> Omg 1 less in my way!!!!!


You mean two, another one is almost done :ho



Chidori Mistress said:


> Amazing.
> 
> I think it was the set before my previous set. :3



You're welcome lovey X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Set please,
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



Done  Hope it's to your liking :3 And don't forget to credit as well, with link to shop or my profile including 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218
- Aphrodite - 220

*​


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes it looks awesome  
Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Yes it looks awesome
> Thanks.



You're welcome


----------



## wes (Oct 5, 2009)

so close i have been waiting for over a month for this pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

David Villa said:


> so close i have been waiting for over a month for this pek



I know, i'm really sorry ;~;

I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## wes (Oct 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I know, i'm really sorry ;~;
> 
> I'll do it tomorrow



i dont mind i know that when i get here it takes a while but the quality is always worth it 

but cuz i waited this long you better make it so good that i wil squeal like a girl and faint


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2009)

David Villa said:


> i dont mind i know that when i get here it takes a while but the quality is always worth it
> 
> but cuz i waited this long you better make it so good that i wil squeal like a girl and faint



 

Omg lol, that image of you doing that it's sooooooo gay  <3


----------



## Bleach (Oct 6, 2009)

The epic time is nearly upon us!


----------



## wes (Oct 7, 2009)

is the divine inspiration gone?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 8, 2009)

Where you go Kami


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 8, 2009)

Guys try not to spam the thread please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm here 

My inspiration is in a lazy period i guess @__@


----------



## Kizaru (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh noes.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 9, 2009)

Dont worry, it will come back


----------



## Roy (Oct 9, 2009)

You can do it, Kami! Just don't get lazy.


----------



## Muse (Oct 14, 2009)

Heya Emily, i got another request to add to your list 



I'd like a set from this please, Avy 150x150, and sig whatever size you wanna make it.  Also, I'm gonna leave what effects to put on it up to you cuz i trust your artistic abilities


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 15, 2009)

Emily, could you please make a set for me when you have the time.

Stock:before they departed from Konoha.
Avatar: 150x150 
Textne 

Signature:before they departed from Konoha.
Textne 
Size Senior Size


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello, I'd like to make a request.

This is the first time I've ever made a request so please bear with me through any dissidence in protocol I may cause in ignorance. I'd like to request a sig composed of the following two images:






If possible, I'd like for the first image to be faded to blue and added to the largely white part of the second image (i.e. the area of white opposite of Nero's Devil Bringer arm) in an all-encompassing backdrop kind of way (if that makes any sense) under any type of effect(s) you deem artistically gratifying. As far as text is concerned, I'd like the phrase "Power is the motive" to be clearly visible on the sig according to your own discretion regarding font type, arrangement, size, color, and any textual effects. I'd prefer the size to be 540x450 and for it to have a border identical to the one you did for *Diceman's* sig, solid line top/bottom and dotted on the sides, but blue instead of black. 

I don't remember the sig size limits so if my desired width of 540 is too wide then just make it the maximum width afforded to a senior member.

I'm in no rush for this so you can work at your own pace.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 17, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- Kizaru - 216
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218
- Aphrodite - 220
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222

*​
Dont panic guys, inspiration is back and gonna take care of some sets tomorrow morning


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 17, 2009)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> Hello, I'd like to make a request.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever made a request so please bear with me through any dissidence in protocol I may cause in ignorance. I'd like to request a sig composed of the following two images:
> 
> ...



Ok, so you want Vergil to be added as part of a background near Nero's Devil bringer, right? that being on brief

I assume avatar should be on Nero's face, right?

And... limit is 490, so it will probably have that width 

Thanks for requesting . Hope you'll like the result when it will be  over


----------



## Muse (Oct 17, 2009)

When you do get to mine, will any of these be better stock for you emmy? :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 17, 2009)

yep, definitely better.

1st one is most likely the one to be picked :]


----------



## Muse (Oct 17, 2009)

Mmmkay cool


----------



## Link (Oct 18, 2009)

Howdy- what programs are you using to create your sets? I notice alot of floral patterns and other neat features. You're incredibly talented, btw.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Oct 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ok, so you want Vergil to be added as part of a background near Nero's Devil bringer, right?



Correct.



> _I assume avatar should be on Nero's face, right?_



You assume well.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 18, 2009)

Link said:


> Howdy- what programs are you using to create your sets? I notice alot of floral patterns and other neat features. You're incredibly talented, btw.



Why thank you :3

I only use photoshop CS3 btw :]



~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> You assume well.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 18, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I could do the transparency myself (i'm not very good with effect's thats why i am here to get your help). Which one do you think would work best?
> 
> I also wouldn't mind a set from these pictures, it's up to you which stock inspires you more. The ones in the link or the ones I posted
> 
> ...



Enjoy :ho




dont forget the credit and link to profile/shop :ho​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 18, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- David Villa - 216
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218
- Aphrodite - 220
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222

*​


----------



## Roy (Oct 18, 2009)

Almost my turn.


----------



## Kizaru (Oct 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Enjoy :ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD

Well worth the wait. :ho


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 18, 2009)

Salutations! I would like to make a request. Would you be kindly enough to resize this pic to the maximum appropriate size and resolution?

If you can it'll be greatly appreciated. Oh and about giving you credit. Do I just add the link to your shop right underneath the pic/sig when your done?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 18, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> Well worth the wait. :ho


Of course 

You thought it wouldnt? 

Also LOL, credit to Kami :ho I like being called a goddess why thank you 



Omnirix said:


> Salutations! I would like to make a request. Would you be kindly enough to resize this pic to the maximum appropriate size and resolution?
> 
> If you can it'll be greatly appreciated. Oh and about giving you credit. Do I just add the link to your shop right underneath the pic/sig when your done?



sure, it will be done soon . I'll add the way you should put credit too, so you have just to copy the entire thing and paste it in your signature


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 18, 2009)

Alright thx very much


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 18, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Salutations! I would like to make a request. Would you be kindly enough to resize this pic to the maximum appropriate size and resolution?
> 
> If you can it'll be greatly appreciated. Oh and about giving you credit. Do I just add the link to your shop right underneath the pic/sig when your done?



Ok, here it is 







Pick the version you like more and copy-paste that URL thing ​


----------



## Kizaru (Oct 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Of course
> 
> You thought it wouldnt?
> 
> ...



Godess Kami it is. :ho


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ok, here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankyou so much Kami 
here some reps.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 18, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Godess Kami it is. :ho


Lol man, you're nuts  <3




Omnirix said:


> Thankyou so much Kami
> here some reps.



You're welcome, it was an easy thing to do 
Can you turn off your signature too, if possible? you can do it by clicking edit to your post, go advanced, and uncheck the small part from below the smilies that says "show my signature"

I'd be glad if you would


----------



## wes (Oct 18, 2009)

ive waited 2 months for my set 

if i dont go    you have failed me


----------



## Roy (Oct 18, 2009)

David Villa said:


> ive waited 2 months for my set
> 
> if i dont go    you have failed me





fucking this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 19, 2009)

David Villa said:


> ive waited 2 months for my set
> 
> if i dont go    you have failed me


Now that's what i call loyalty 
pek


Roy said:


> fucking this



no, i'm fucking this


----------



## Garfield (Oct 19, 2009)

I would like to request an Emily set.

Literally


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 19, 2009)

David Villa said:


> pics
> 
> i prefer the first pic but the other guy has his hand on his side so if u cant get rid of that i have the second pic as backup
> 
> ...






Is this good?

And sorry ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 19, 2009)

adee said:


> I would like to request an Emily set.
> 
> Literally



Oh really? :3

You gotta provide stocks first, that's the shop rules


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 19, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- FoxSpirit - 217
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218
- Aphrodite - 220
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222

*​


----------



## wes (Oct 19, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Is this good?
> 
> And sorry ​



 pek   

worth the wait as usual 

btw whats the little unreadable text under _Ibrahim_?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 19, 2009)

David Villa said:


> pek
> 
> worth the wait as usual
> 
> btw whats the little unreadable text under _Ibrahim_?



Its not a thing that matters anyway, it's just for effect


----------



## Bleach (Oct 20, 2009)

Omg Kami just exploded with inspiration so fast Lol!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 20, 2009)

^LOL, wtf 

Inspiration is a bang, deidara style :ho

EDIT: Alright, next one is an easy one to do


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 20, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hey Yuki
> 
> I know you're busy, but take your time (i still don't mind wearing your sig ).
> 
> ...




Here it is :3

Hope it's to your liking 









Dont forget to credit and please add in it the link to my profile or shop ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 20, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- Kibari Kyoya - 217
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218
- Aphrodite - 220
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 20, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> a new set again football one
> 
> the guy on the left again, can i get the text 'Андрей Аршавин' somewhere on the sig
> 
> ...



Done, hope it's ok :]







Dont forget to add credit with link to my profile or the shop :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 20, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- Roy - 217
- Bleach - 218
- Aphrodite - 220
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222

*​


----------



## Roy (Oct 20, 2009)

OHHHHH MYYYYYY :0


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> OHHHHH MYYYYYY :0



You next week :ho :ho :ho


----------



## Roy (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok    .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> Looks like you got a full list already..can you make me a sig?
> 
> If you can then:
> 
> ...



Hope it's ok, lol




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 21, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Bleach - 218
- Aphrodite - 220
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222

*​


----------



## Roy (Oct 21, 2009)

OHHHH MYYYY :00000





















GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> OHHHH MYYYY :00000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My God my ass, you're not even wearing the set


----------



## Roy (Oct 21, 2009)

Because, I wasn't using my personal laptop, I just wanted to check if you had done your job!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> Because, I wasn't using my personal laptop, I just wanted to check if you had done your job!



No shit, now you're putting a gun in my face too 

gun


----------



## Roy (Oct 21, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> No shit, now you're putting a gun in my face too
> 
> gun



Ill put the gun wherever I damn well please! 

EDIT: There, I finally put the set on, and I linked the credits to the shop AND I put a "<3" Cant we let bygones be bygones?


----------



## KohZa (Oct 22, 2009)

i look through this thread and its awesome,i decided to make a Senior set request for *Kamishiro yuki* :ho.



Avatartar of kazu(the guy in the left).can you add my name on the avatar too?thx :ho. 

Sig:just do whatever you think looks good .if possible,can you change the background into something good?

hope the stock is good.take your time doing this :ho.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 23, 2009)

Omg!! It's nearly my turn!!!! Wait. IT IS WTF YYA!


----------



## C?k (Oct 23, 2009)

lost the stock >_<


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey mighty kamishiro, could I kindly request a set of this image?

Or this:

Even if it is without effects.

However specifyin I would like the sig to to be like 3 separate vertical panels, one focusin on the mizukage, the other in suigetsu and the 3rth on kisame.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 25, 2009)

*Dear Kamishiro Yuki...*

Hello Kamishiro Yuki. I'm back for more of your magic <3 It's been months since the last time I request anything from you (me thinks XD) This time around it might be different from the usual request I ask from you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



First of all, if you think this request is too troublesome for you to work with, please do tell me so that I can cancel it. I just don't want to burden you since you have lots of customers in your shop and plus real life stuff that you need to take care of. I don't mind if you are not able to do it, I'd appreciate that. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The request:-*​This is the concept/idea that I had in my mind for the sig ---> 
I hope that's clear enough. I dunno how to explain in words...X_X The size I follow according to the forum rules. If you have any suggestion on it or problems when you want to make the sig, do tell me. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



*The pics:-*










​The ones with *(v2) you can pick either one. And also if those stocks are not good quality, notify me as soon as possible ya...Miss Kamishiro Yuki 





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig specs:-​*Add text (if possible) ---> Each of their names.
Design ---> References:  &  (I just love that design of yours that you made for me in the past <3)
Colors ---> If possible the colors for each of the columns should be different, if not, its up to your likings. Either way I don't mind.
Borders/Columns ---> Black or White

I think that's all *i hope* XD





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Extra​*If this (sig) were to be materialized, I will be glad and appreciate it so much and on top of that, I will be your slave for eternity  Lastly, If it is about timing you need...take all the time you want in the world. 

Thank you in advance Kamishiro Yuki
<3<3<3<3​


----------



## Roy (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks like you have your work cut out for you Kami.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Bleach - 218
- Aphrodite - 220
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224

*​
What can i say, your stocks look great dears


----------



## Morphine (Oct 26, 2009)

Amaze me 

add slight colour effects to make it sparkle a bit.  not in a hurry, when you get to it.  aditional: can you remove the H and O from their necklaces as well as the naruto logo on the upper right? Will rep x2


----------



## Kobe (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 28, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Bleach - 218
- Aphrodite - 220
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 31, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Hi! I am requesting a set! But just to let you know ahead of time, I am repped banned for some unknown reason  . Can I still request D:? If so here it is  :
> 
> Stock:
> Text: Wd0
> ...






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 31, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Aphrodite - 220
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224

*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope your not to busy but i'd like to request a set of this please 



Senior size sig with a 150 x 150 avy.

Dotted borders for both sig and avy.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 31, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I hope your not to busy but i'd like to request a set of this please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, i don't know if it's about me being really busy or not but you'll have to wait because there's a pretty big list ahead 

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Aphrodite - 220
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- Champagne Supernova - 225

*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 31, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Haha, i don't know if it's about me being really busy or not but you'll have to wait because there's a pretty big list ahead
> 
> *Order request list:
> 
> ...





That's ok


----------



## C?k (Nov 1, 2009)

hey kami 

could i request an avy? only make his face and shoulders the main feature of the av, on the right hand side, keep the swirly background with the sketchy pattern _thing_ but the text (just the text not the eagle thing lol) is it possible to keep that only make it small and put it at the bottom?



is that too specific? or complicated sorrry >_<


----------



## Kobe (Nov 2, 2009)

Emi I changed the stock


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 2, 2009)

C?k said:


> hey kami
> 
> could i request an avy? only make his face and shoulders the main feature of the av, on the right hand side, keep the swirly background with the sketchy pattern _thing_ but the text (just the text not the eagle thing lol) is it possible to keep that only make it small and put it at the bottom?
> 
> ...





Lol, you're so silly  <3 You havent seen OTHER requests if you call yours complicated =)). I guess this is what you wanted, rite?​


Musashi said:


> Emi I changed the stock



Who the fuck cares dude?


----------



## Kobe (Nov 2, 2009)

you suck


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 2, 2009)

Musashi said:


> you suck



No you suck monkey balls. And what the shit is that with that stupid jumper side 1 and side 2, wtf 

EDIT: pff, i'm out, school


----------



## Kobe (Nov 2, 2009)

that stupid jumper is called _Ibracadabra_ , watch your mouth 

see ya later


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 2, 2009)

Musashi said:


> that stupid jumper is called _Ibracadabra_ , watch your mouth
> 
> see ya later



Riiight, i'm happy his man instrument didnt got out like in many jumping accidents


----------



## Kobe (Nov 2, 2009)

it could have been, lucky


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 2, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is :3
> 
> Hope it's to your liking
> 
> ...



Fantastic job 

rep and cred for you


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 2, 2009)

I came back to beg for another set b/c your work is fukn amazing, Kami.

Could you work your magic on this pic?


Avy: Senior size
Everything else: I trust your judgement.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 2, 2009)

Senior set me up. 

Go with whatever you want, your stuff looks pretty gud so I'll trust ya.


----------



## Harley (Nov 2, 2009)

Can you make this transparent please? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 3, 2009)

Harley said:


> Can you make this transparent please?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Just so you know, it's an exception i made but if you read the shop requirements you'll see you dont meet them since you need 1000 posts . But no problem, your request could be done really fast 
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 3, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Senior set me up.
> 
> Go with whatever you want, your stuff looks pretty gud so I'll trust ya.





FoxxyKat said:


> I came back to beg for another set b/c your work is fukn amazing, Kami.
> 
> Could you work your magic on this pic?
> 
> ...




Heh, just to let you know, you'll have to wait for a while, the list's pretty big . I'll notify you via VM when it's ready btw :]

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Aphrodite - 220
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- Champagne Supernova - 225
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 3, 2009)

Serenity said:


> First time here. I know the wait is long which is fine since i still have another avie to wear. Anyway i would like a set out of this picture .
> 
> Avie 150x200 and for the avie i would like it to concentrate more on her face and part of her upper body then her whole body and face since her face is so pretty, but i dont want the avie to be the entire face lol.
> 
> Sig whatever you choose although i would like my name added to it and whatever else you feel like. I think thats pretty much it. Hope i wasn't to picky.



Hope you like it 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 3, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- Champagne Supernova - 225
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225

*​
Aphrodite done , one less now


----------



## Kobe (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 3, 2009)

Musashi said:


>



I wonder why do you keep posting meaningless posts -__-'


----------



## Kobe (Nov 3, 2009)

because I'm tired of waiting.. 

aphro change her name again? o.O wlll serenity is better.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 3, 2009)

Musashi said:


> because I'm tired of waiting..
> 
> aphro change her name again? o.O wlll serenity is better.



If you're tired of waiting, then i invite you to delete your request


----------



## Kobe (Nov 3, 2009)

always doing that..  I'm not running away  now go make some sets instead of talking


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 3, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> ​



It looks fantastic of course.. thanks a lot


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd like to cancel my request please.

I'm hope you don't mind


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 4, 2009)

In the event you have yet to start on my request, I'd like to make a slight alteration to it. Instead of making the avatar of Nero's face, I'd like it to be made of Vergil's.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 5, 2009)

3 more before my request.will patiently waiting for it .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2009)

Musashi said:


> always doing that..  I'm not running away  now go make some sets instead of talking


Dont make me ban you from here . My nerves are quite short when it comes to the shop compared to friendship 



Champagne Supernova said:


> I'd like to cancel my request please.
> 
> I'm hope you don't mind



Nop, i dont mind . It was expected considering how slow i am. LOL



~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> In the event you have yet to start on my request, I'd like to make a slight alteration to it. Instead of making the avatar of Nero's face, I'd like it to be made of Vergil's.



oh... ok, i'll try to keep that in mind :]



ZexionAxel said:


> 3 more before my request.will patiently waiting for it.



Thanks a bunch 

Please turn off your signature btw <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222 - avatar on Vergil's face
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225

*​
Aphrodite done , one less now


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Nov 5, 2009)

i decided to spoiler the whole darn request, why not (save even more space)?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Copied from my NOW deleted (not active) request on Tousen's shop (ya, I guess I messed up when reading and figured the guy had PS (guess not?) and skills/interest to do the request, entirely my fault)*

Can anyone that does GIFs and can add in bouncy, rainbow-colored letters to a GIF do this request for me:



Add: "Now that's gay..." in bouncy, rainbow-colored letters on the bottom of that image (maybe also bold them up if it fits in there).

Also make another copy of it that just says "Ghey" in the same format as above.


Thanks in advance.


Yes, this is not for an avatar or signature, just to use as a response (be it here or outside of NF).


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 7, 2009)

Can you make me a senior sized set of this? and put a text over it?
Erm... I think just: The all-american rejects  and maybe as subtext: Move along?



Take as long as you need <3


----------



## Ziko (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi
Could you please make a cool set out of one, two or all three of these pictures? (Mixed)



You don't HAVE to use all three pictures, just try to make something cool. I would also like the word "Humbug" to be written on the sig, and maybe a small "Merry Christmas" somewhere.

Take your time!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

Ero_Sennin said:


> i decided to spoiler the whole darn request, why not (save even more space)?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Haha... I'm sorry to disappoint you, but if you would've read the 1st page you'd notice i dont make gifs . Repost this here, at my friend's shop. He'd know how to handle, i only do GFX since my program doesnt have image ready for gifs :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Brendstar - 222
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222 - avatar on Vergil's face
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226

*​
Aphrodite done , one less now


----------



## Kobe (Nov 8, 2009)

It feels like list is not moving


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> When you do get to mine, will any of these be better stock for you emmy? :3



Lol, here <3

​
Sorry for the crazy shaped design but i didnt want to modify their positions  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

Musashi said:


> It feels like list is not moving



Just ONE MORE comment and you're banned from the list.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Rock Lee - 222
- Son of sparda - 222 - avatar on Vergil's face
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225

*​


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 8, 2009)

I was number 226?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

Rock Lee said:


> Emily, could you please make a set for me when you have the time.
> 
> Stock:
> Avatar: 150x150
> ...






Hope you like this :]
There wasnt much to do with that stock, so... i tried to give it a more cadaveric look and make it scarier  Hope i made it lol <3​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> I was number 226?



Haha, yeah lol Apparently i used an older list <3
I made it right now haha <3 thanks for telling me pek

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Son of sparda - 222 - avatar on Vergil's face
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226

*​


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 8, 2009)

anytime


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Kami, if someone request an avatar only does it get put all the way to the bottom of the list, or does it get made before sets?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> Hello, I'd like to make a request.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever made a request so please bear with me through any dissidence in protocol I may cause in ignorance. I'd like to request a sig composed of the following two images:
> 
> ...



Hope you like it 




Dont forget to add link to shop or my profile in the credit 
And i hope you dont mind i didnt make your set in that huge size D:​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> Kami, if someone request an avatar only does it get put all the way to the bottom of the list, or does it get made before sets?



If it's only an avatar which is obviously simpler to make, of course it gets priority


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> I was number 226?



Haha, yeah lol Apparently i used an older list <3
I made it right now haha <3 thanks for telling me pek

*Order request list:


~Avatars~
---------------------

~Signatures~

---------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226

*​


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> If it's only an avatar which is obviously simpler to make, of course it gets priority



Could you perhaps make me an avy of this? 



Maybe if you can make it similar to my sig, that would be great 

Also, can you make sure to get all the hair in the avy? xP


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> Could you perhaps make me an avy of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you can make it similar to my sig, that would be great



Wait, similar how lol? You mean with the fog-like things? of whatever is that called, smoke


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

I meant similar in color xP. my bad >_<


EDIT: maybe some text like "Roy" or "Conan O'Brien"

thats only if it looks good, if it doesn't then you don't need to add any text.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> I meant similar in color xP. my bad >_<
> 
> 
> EDIT: maybe some text like "Roy" or "Conan O'Brien"
> ...



Oh... colour, i see . You wanna change your avatar but to be similar with your sig, like a set 

Maybe i'll add "Roy is gay for Conan O'Brien "


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Exactly 

shhh! no need to tell everyone just yet


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... You can probably tell solely from my manner of speech and interaction with others here at NF that I encounter very few things capable of causing me to so much as crack a smile, let alone actually laugh in smug approval... This set is one of those things. I must uneasily say thank you, as I don't like using that phrase for fear of appearing in any way weak, so try to ensure that knowledge of my doing so progresses no further than the walls of this thread. 

Oh, and nevermind the aborting of my originally requested sig size; the sig itself still appears to be large enough to warrant attention.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> Exactly
> 
> shhh! no need to tell everyone just yet


Yeah right, everyone knows it dude 



~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> Wow... You can probably tell solely from my manner of speech and interaction with others here at NF that I encounter very few things capable of causing me to so much as crack a smile, let alone actually laugh in smug approval... This set is one of those things. I must uneasily say thank you, as I don't like using that phrase for fear of appearing in any way weak, so try to ensure that knowledge of my doing so progresses no further than the walls of this thread.
> 
> Oh, and nevermind the aborting of my originally requested sig size; the sig itself still appears to be large enough to warrant attention.



Haha, man, is this the way how you speak usually? =)) I cant imagine myself being able to talk so formal in front of some strangers, though you talk like this online . Sorry but it's too much you know . I had to reread your message to understand what you really mean, lol ><


You're welcome, i guess


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok yeah, everyone does know. but that wont fit in the avy anyways


----------



## valerian (Nov 8, 2009)

*Text:* Avatar: Killer Queen, Signature: Another one bites the dust
*Avatar:* An avatar of both of them, size 150x150.
*Signature Size:* Slightly bigger than Son of Sparda's.

Thanks.


----------



## Muse (Nov 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Lol, here <3
> 
> ​
> Sorry for the crazy shaped design but i didnt want to modify their positions  <3



Gorgeous 


pekpekpek thanks luv<3


----------



## Elle (Nov 8, 2009)

Would love to have you make a set for me 

 ~ Please crop the top half or so of his hair XD and don't like that purple >.>
 ~ Please flip the pic so that he's facing to the left - will want to right justify the sig.

Thank you - can't wait to see you work your magic!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 9, 2009)

Roy said:


> Ok yeah, everyone does know. but that wont fit in the avy anyways



I can make anything fit 



woohooitsbrenda said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> 
> pek thanks luv<3


You're welcome strawberry pie 



Elle said:


> Would love to have you make a set for me
> 
> ~ Please crop the top half or so of his hair XD and don't like that purple >.>
> ~ Please flip the pic so that he's facing to the left - will want to right justify the sig.
> ...



Why flip the pic, he looks good to the right . And might not look that cool if he's facing left :<


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 9, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Roy - 227

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228

*​


----------



## Elle (Nov 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ...
> 
> Why flip the pic, he looks good to the right . And might not look that cool if he's facing left :<



Because I want to right justify the sig and need him facing to the left.  The flip happens to work out fine for this particular piece ~


----------



## Leraine (Nov 9, 2009)

*turn that chick into a hot ass awesome signature* no set


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2009)

Elle said:


> Because I want to right justify the sig and need him facing to the left.  The flip happens to work out fine for this particular piece ~



Oh, you're right, it doesnt look bad at all 



Leraine said:


> *turn that chick into a hot ass awesome signature* no set



haha, so you're picking a photograph this time, eh?  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Roy - 227

~Signatures~
- Leraine - 228

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> I meant similar in color xP. my bad >_<
> 
> 
> EDIT: maybe some text like "Roy" or "Conan O'Brien"
> ...



i hope it's good 
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

~Signatures~
- Leraine - 228

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228

*​


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> i hope it's good
> ​



You never disappoint


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> You never disappoint



You never cease to disappoint me either when you give me some easy work to do


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2009)

Leraine said:


> *turn that chick into a hot ass awesome signature* no set



Complain and get spanked 
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

~Signatures~
---------------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- ZexionAxel - 224
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> i look through this thread and its awesome,i decided to make a Senior set request for *Kamishiro yuki* :ho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you like it :]


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

~Signatures~
---------------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Suigetsu - 224
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- Musashii - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228

*​


----------



## Leraine (Nov 10, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Complain and get spanked
> ​



so hot


----------



## KohZa (Nov 10, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it :]
> 
> 
> ​


awesome .thx Kami  but there something i wanted you to fix.the border of the sig is looked a bit strange(theres a white-ish line in the sig).can you fixed it ?.sorry for the touble.


----------



## Rock Lee (Nov 10, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like this :]
> There wasnt much to do with that stock, so... i tried to give it a more cadaveric look and make it scarier  Hope i made it lol <3​




I love it, thanks alot emily.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 11, 2009)

Leraine said:


> so hot


Could it be another way? 



ZexionAxel said:


> awesome .thx Kami  but there something i wanted you to fix.the border of the sig is looked a bit strange(theres a white-ish line in the sig).can you fixed it ?.sorry for the touble.



You mean like... this?

and btw, it's not something to fix, i put that white line as part of the border 



Rock Lee said:


> I love it, thanks alot emily.



You're welcome


----------



## KohZa (Nov 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You mean like... this?
> 
> and btw, it's not something to fix, i put that white line as part of the border


nah it alright.it must have been me .btw thx again for the set.i might drop by again next time .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 11, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey mighty kamishiro, could I kindly request a set of this image?
> 
> Or this:
> 
> ...



Here it is, hope you like it . And sorry, i couldn't rotate Suigetsu because he doesn't look good (talking about avatar) so i left him like that. Hope you dont mind the text i added either 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 11, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> nah it alright.it must have been me .btw thx again for the set.i might drop by again next time .



Oh... you meant it's not equal and stuff, yeah . It looks kind of reversed lol. The upper part the black is smaller and the white one is thicker and it's the opposite with the lower one . 

I can change that lol =0


----------



## KohZa (Nov 11, 2009)

^thx .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 11, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> awesome .thx Kami  but there something i wanted you to fix.the border of the sig is looked a bit strange(theres a white-ish line in the sig).can you fixed it ?.sorry for the touble.



Ok, i think this is what you meant, right?


Sorry lol, but in photoshop that border "equalness" isnt that visible all of the times. You mostly notice it after you post it =)​


----------



## KohZa (Nov 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ok, i think this is what you meant, right?
> 
> 
> Sorry lol, but in photoshop that border "equalness" isnt that visible all of the times. You mostly notice it after you post it =)​


yes this is the one .thx again and like i said,i will drop by next time .


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 11, 2009)

Sig-

*Spoiler*: __ 





or





No avy. THANKS


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 11, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> yes this is the one .thx again and like i said,i will drop by next time .



Haha, thankeys, i'm glad you like it . And request earlier for a set you want to wear like... one week or 2 later, so you wont have to wait that much as now =)) With me and my slow rhythm... 



Dracule Mihawk said:


> Sig-
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lol <3 Requesting sig only so it can get priority =)? I'm thinking of putting it in the normal list, since it takes almost as much work as a normal set, and avatars are easy to make from the sig =). And i dont want to make it unfair for those waiting :


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 11, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Mojim - 224
- Morphine - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 11, 2009)

Mojim said:


> Hello Kamishiro Yuki. I'm back for more of your magic <3 It's been months since the last time I request anything from you (me thinks XD) This time around it might be different from the usual request I ask from you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I doubt i managed to get it EXACTLY as you wanted, but i hope it's ok =)) You didnt say anything about avatar, so i didnt make you any. You can tell me about it later if you want 
As you see, i didnt respect the size and stuff, but 500 is actually too much, since it stretches the page so i made it.... 480x200

Lol, i'm out, i'll be late for school lol =)
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 11, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Morphine - 224
- CanCanCanho - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229

*​


----------



## Mojim (Nov 11, 2009)

@Kamishiro Yuki: All I can say is thank you so very much for your hard work and time! It is so lovely and I appreciate it dearly <33  You don't have to worry about the "get EXACTLY as you wanted" thing, who cares about that cause I already got my girls materialized. Thank you again dear <3

As for the avy...I dunno how I wanted it to be. If you're willing to do it for me, I'd be happy to accept it


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is, hope you like it . And sorry, i couldn't rotate Suigetsu because he doesn't look good (talking about avatar) so i left him like that. Hope you dont mind the text i added either
> 
> 
> ​







Alrgight! thats what I am talkin about YEARGH!
yOU KICK crazy ass!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 11, 2009)

Mojim said:


> @Kamishiro Yuki: All I can say is thank you so very much for your hard work and time! It is so lovely and I appreciate it dearly <33  You don't have to worry about the "get EXACTLY as you wanted" thing, who cares about that cause I already got my girls materialized. Thank you again dear <3
> 
> As for the avy...I dunno how I wanted it to be. If you're willing to do it for me, I'd be happy to accept it



No really, you should pick a girl, not me lol. The one you like the most maybe?



Suigetsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome 

Glad i made you guys happy


----------



## Mojim (Nov 11, 2009)

@Kamishiro Yuki: Aerith maybe


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 12, 2009)

Mojim said:


> @Kamishiro Yuki: Aerith maybe



Then it's done 
Happy using :3
​


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 12, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Haha, thankeys, i'm glad you like it . And request earlier for a set you want to wear like... one week or 2 later, so you wont have to wait that much as now =)) With me and my slow rhythm...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol <3 Requesting sig only so it can get priority =)? I'm thinking of putting it in the normal list, since it takes almost as much work as a normal set, and avatars are easy to make from the sig =). And i dont want to make it unfair for those waiting :



Nah, it's because I really like the avy I have right now. I don't like the sig, but it's one of my favorite avys I've had.

But being higher on the list would be nice as well.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 12, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Nah, it's because I really like the avy I have right now. I don't like the sig, but it's one of my favorite avys I've had.
> 
> But being higher on the list would be nice as well.



Well who wouldn't, but it's just unfair to others -__-


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 12, 2009)

Can I bribe you with my weak reps? 

Shall stop spamming now. Can you VM me if you don't like either of the stocks I posted


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 12, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Can I bribe you with my weak reps?
> 
> Shall stop spamming now. Can you VM me if you don't like either of the stocks I posted



Haha, it would've been a deal but i dont arrange the requests in order by who's got the strongest reps lol.

And actually i'm not enjoying either of the stocks, but i hope you'll change your mind till your turn comes


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




















Take your pic.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 12, 2009)

wow, these are definitely better


----------



## Mojim (Nov 12, 2009)

@Kamishiro Yuki: Thanks again <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 13, 2009)

Mojim said:


> @Kamishiro Yuki: Thanks again <3



You're welcome :]

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Morphine - 224
- CanCanCanho - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229

*​


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

heya Kamishiro Yuki, maybe this is to soon to ask but..
I am a newbie with photoshop , I ve tried to re arrenge the pics so they look cute.(FF makes me cursi)
Anyways , I wanted to know if you could make me a set of noctis and lighting:
They where made by *masquevale
If it is to soon then dont worry I comprehend.



Your MAIII FRIEEEEND kamishiro


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> heya Kamishiro Yuki, maybe this is to soon to ask but..
> I am a newbie with photoshop , I ve tried to re arrenge the pics so they look cute.(FF makes me cursi)
> Anyways , I wanted to know if you could make me a set of noctis and lighting:
> They where made by *masquevale
> ...



Umm... those are chibis and i dont really like that style, plus they're vectorized too :/

It wouldnt be too early since considering the list it's not like your turn will come tomorrow


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

hmmm well only if you want to do it, I dont like to make people do stuff that they dont want.
So only if you have fun and want to do it, good thing I am the last of the list.
Meanwhile Ill see if I can find some better pics


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> hmmm well only if you want to do it, I dont like to make people do stuff that they dont want.
> So only if you have fun and want to do it, good thing I am the last of the list.
> Meanwhile Ill see if I can find some better pics



I can only offer you some transparency which is really easy to make, by taking out the white background and eventually resizing a bit


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds kickass!

Or in this case.. Kickface ffffouch..
Altought I think I need to look for some pics that look more badass.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2009)

It's fine, i can add you on the list and you can modify your stock pics any time you want if you find any better stocks, ok? <333

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Morphine - 224
- CanCanCanho - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- Suigetsu - 230

*​


----------



## Dman (Nov 14, 2009)

hello, kamishiro:3

uh can you please make this picture:


into an avatar for me??

(the dude on the left)

.....ty


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2009)

Dman said:


> hello, kamishiro:3
> 
> uh can you please make this picture:
> 
> ...



Avatar only, right?

Sure thing then, that would be done soon, but i gotta do something else first <3
So... there's still a high possibility you'll get it tonight (shower first lol)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
D-man - 230

Transparencies
- Suigetsu - 230

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Morphine - 224
- CanCanCanho - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229


*​


----------



## Dman (Nov 15, 2009)

wait sorry

can you maybe just give this a border or something?


i was gonna use this as a sig but realized it would look a bit lacking among the avy as it is


----------



## krome (Nov 15, 2009)

please <333


----------



## Black★Star (Nov 16, 2009)

Yukipek

*Type:* Ava and Sig

Stock
It's a massive picture so its gonna need resizing

*Graphics*: Whatever you decide

*Text:* Soul Eater

For the ava, I would like a close-up of Black Star's (who else) face from the arm tattoo upwards if possible.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
D-man - 230

Transparencies
- Suigetsu - 230

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Morphine - 224
- CanCanCanho - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230

*​


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 16, 2009)

It'll be my turn soon enough


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2009)

Dman said:


> hello, kamishiro:3
> 
> uh can you please make this picture:
> 
> ...





Dman said:


> wait sorry
> 
> can you maybe just give this a border or something?
> 
> ...






This is it, right? ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> It'll be my turn soon enough



Are you surrrrrrrrrrrrre?  :ho


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes  soon enough for me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
- Suigetsu - 230

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Morphine - 224
- CanCanCanho - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> heya Kamishiro Yuki, maybe this is to soon to ask but..
> I am a newbie with photoshop , I ve tried to re arrenge the pics so they look cute.(FF makes me cursi)
> Anyways , I wanted to know if you could make me a set of noctis and lighting:
> They where made by *masquevale
> ...



like... this?
​


Kirsty said:


> Yes  soon enough for me



if it's me saying it, it's not THAT soon


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Morphine - 224
- CanCanCanho - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230

*​


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 16, 2009)

I really dont mind  Im sure its worth it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> I really dont mind  Im sure its worth it



No you're too cute  <333

Dont you wanna wear the sig i made with hugh jackman meanwhile, to match your motherfucking sexy avatar? pek



*adds her on msn *


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay  deal


----------



## AlexForest9 (Nov 16, 2009)

emily...

can u make a avi out of this plz, 150*150



can it go down to about the end of the neck so i get all the wrinkles in


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2009)

Veyerus said:


> emily...
> 
> can u make a avi out of this plz, 150*150
> 
> ...



Just so you know, you dont meet the requirements to request, but since it's an easy task, i'm making an exception 
​


----------



## AlexForest9 (Nov 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Just so you know, you dont meet the requirements to request, but since it's an easy task, i'm making an exception ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanx, i have another easy 1, u dont have to do it but i hope you have a very kind heart 

same as that^^^

just resized and a border put on plz


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2009)

Veyerus said:


> thanx, i have another easy 1, u dont have to do it but i hope you have a very kind heart
> 
> same as that^^^
> 
> just resized and a border put on plz




​


----------



## AlexForest9 (Nov 16, 2009)

u r the best


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Amaze me
> 
> add slight colour effects to make it sparkle a bit.  not in a hurry, when you get to it.  aditional: can you remove the H and O from their necklaces as well as the naruto logo on the upper right? Will rep x2



i assume you only wanted signature if you didnt say anything about avy? 



Hope you like it ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- CanCanCanho - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230

*​


----------



## Okami (Nov 17, 2009)

Can you me make a Set? from this: 

A bit brighter and the Color's mhm Blue or so..i don't know, well have fun. 

Thanks.

Avy: 125x125
Sig: Normal Member.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 18, 2009)

hey there Kami,i have another set request for you :ho.



Senior size and i want this to be awesome,thats all :ho.i want you to add text "Future Pirate King,Monkey D.Luffy on the sig,if only it looks good .  

i know you're very busy and all and there still much of other request you haven't completed but i can wait,even if take you a month to do this request..so take as long as you can . 

p.s:tell me if the stock is not good.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 18, 2009)

Uchiha Izuna said:


> Can you me make a Set? from this:
> 
> A bit brighter and the Color's mhm Blue or so..i don't know, well have fun.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but apparently you didnt read the first page to see the requirements 

You dont meet the post count requirements.



ZexionAxel said:


> hey there Kami,i have another set request for you :ho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh.... the stock is nice .

And thanks for giving me text to add too, i like adding it 
It might not take THAT long, so dont worry 

The only thing i can ask of you is to turn off your signature <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 18, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- CanCanCanho - 224
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
*​


----------



## C?k (Nov 18, 2009)

hey kami  can I request 2 avy please?

you know how I do, simple senior, think black border xD


----------



## Okami (Nov 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm sorry but apparently you didnt read the first page to see the requirements
> 
> You dont meet the post count requirements.



Ah, Fuu. I see. XD.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> i assume you only wanted signature if you didnt say anything about avy?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it ​



As an addition to this :}
​


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 20, 2009)

Almost


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2009)

C?k said:


> hey kami  can I request 2 avy please?
> 
> you know how I do, simple senior, think black border xD



Of course i know babe 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Almost



Shut up, i didnt do anything :I *spanks*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2009)

Musashi said:


>



Cool? 


The border's white 
Sorry if not visible D:​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- FoxxyKat - 225
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
*​


----------



## Kobe (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry if I sound like an asshole  but it feels like the original was looking better 

sorry Emi  but I still appreciate your effort to make me a signature, thank you


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Shut up, i didnt do anything :I *spanks*



U shut up  

Im here to motivate u


----------



## C?k (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks kami  i cant rep you atm, I need to spread D: but you know im good for it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> I came back to beg for another set b/c your work is fukn amazing, Kami.
> 
> Could you work your magic on this pic?
> 
> ...



Thank you for waiting dear  <3 and for trusting my judgement  Hope it's to your liking 

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2009)

Musashi said:


> sorry if I sound like an asshole  but it feels like the original was looking better
> 
> sorry Emi  but I still appreciate your effort to make me a signature, thank you



It's fine  


*puts to giveaways*



Kirsty said:


> U shut up
> 
> Im here to motivate u



Motivate me how?  I need someone to play the slave for me and bring me the stuff i need 




C?k said:


> Thanks kami  i cant rep you atm, I need to spread D: but you know im good for it


Yes, yes, you're always good for not making me work much :ho <33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- R00t Decision - 218 - on waiting, banned
- Zebrahead - 225
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
*​


----------



## C?k (Nov 20, 2009)

I aim to please


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 20, 2009)

Dont u dare think I'll do that 

SEE!  only 1 more


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Dont u dare think I'll do that
> 
> SEE!  only 1 more



Yeah but it will take a while 

The guy's link is broken and he needs to replace it, plus who knows when i might do it


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 20, 2009)

evil woman


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 20, 2009)

SIX MORE.  

I wonder which one of my 10 stocks you'll pick.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thank you for waiting dear  <3 and for trusting my judgement  Hope it's to your liking
> 
> ​


Thank you, Kami. It's so gorgeous. Awesome work as always.


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that I changed my name, so that you don't get confused.

If you don't know who it is, it used to be Cyborg Franky.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 22, 2009)

Same for me. 


zebrahead


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I changed my name, so that you don't get confused.
> 
> If you don't know who it is, it used to be Cyborg Franky.



Oh, why did i think you cancelled your request?  *is definitely confusing you with someone else again D:*


Aldo Raine said:


> Same for me.
> 
> 
> zebrahead



Oh, GOD, i had in mind doing your set, i'm sorry 

I totally forgot about the shop these days D:

*gets her ass to work*


If you'll be online a bit more tonight, you'll get it too 

EDIT: Just a thing, would you want the text to be included? "black star"?

Or i can add it myself with another font, nicer 

Hope you dont have preferences for sizes either . I usually like it smaller =)


----------



## Kobe (Nov 23, 2009)

*adds himself in the list*

I'll post the stocks after the game finishes (about an hour later) :ho *they are awesome *

edit:

*Dante:*




*Akuma:*




Pick whichever you wanna do.. all of them is fine with me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Senior set me up.
> 
> Go with whatever you want, your stuff looks pretty gud so I'll trust ya.



Hope you like it 




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kirsty - 226
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
*​


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger (Nov 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It went beyond my expectation! Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2009)

Kirsty said:


>



Heeeey, i dont know what i can do much with yours lol 




Aldo Raine said:


> It went beyond my expectation! Thanks.



You're welcome 

dont forget to add link to shop or my profile in the credit :]


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 23, 2009)

I can give u another pic?  I have another one I really want to make a set from


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Can you make me a senior sized set of this? and put a text over it?
> Erm... I think just: The all-american rejects  and maybe as subtext: Move along?
> 
> 
> ...







?




It's your fault in the first place for giving me stoopid pics :I​


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 23, 2009)

I love it!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> I love it!!!



You're welcome cherry pie  <3

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Ziko - 226
- Cyborg Franky - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> I love it!!!





Ziko said:


> Hi
> Could you please make a cool set out of one, two or all three of these pictures? (Mixed)
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you like it <3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Jotaro Kujo - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
*​


----------



## valerian (Nov 23, 2009)

It's my turn now.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> It's my turn now.



Yes, your turn . Too bad you're a bit unlucky because i already unplugged the mouse from the laptop and i'm laying in bed right now .

PS: i dont photoshop without mouse XD.

Maybe tomorrow <3


----------



## krome (Nov 23, 2009)

Kamishiro, would it be alright if I changed the stock for my request?  If it's too late it's fine.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 24, 2009)

Requesting 



Avatar: 150x150, borderless. Focus on her head, maybe hair too.

Signature: Within the size limits. Effects, but the basic colour of the picture left. If it's possible, can you make the edges look like the picture's melting/fading away? That would be great.  Will rep and credit. 

Take your time.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 24, 2009)

okita said:


> Kamishiro, would it be alright if I changed the stock for my request?  If it's too late it's fine.


Of course it's not too late .

It is too late when i already started working on it, that is. You can change your stock any time until your time comes.



Pepper said:


> Requesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so you dont want the picture to be cropped, right? or put into a signature of... 200 height, like the one above. right?

And sure, it can be done that way too


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 24, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Jotaro Kujo - 227
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
*​


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

Can I join as a worker here? Need PS training, and live requests are always good training...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 24, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Can I join as a worker here? Need PS training, and live requests are always good training...



I'm sorry but i'm not currently looking for workers, but you can check the other existing shops too, maybe providing them some of your work, they could "hire" you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 24, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> *Text:* Avatar: Killer Queen, Signature: Another one bites the dust
> *Avatar:* An avatar of both of them, size 150x150.
> *Signature Size:* Slightly bigger than Son of Sparda's.
> 
> Thanks.



? 




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 24, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - 230
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
*​


----------



## valerian (Nov 24, 2009)

HOLY SHIIIIIIII!!! THAT LOOKS AMAZING!!!    

I love you Kami. pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 24, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> HOLY SHIIIIIIII!!! THAT LOOKS AMAZING!!!
> 
> I love you Kami. pek



Of course you do  I'm totally iresistible


----------



## Kobe (Nov 24, 2009)

Those sets are awesome


----------



## krome (Nov 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Of course it's not too late .
> 
> It is too late when i already started working on it, that is. You can change your stock any time until your time comes.



Alright~! Very cool.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 24, 2009)

Just want to thank you for the awesome set!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 25, 2009)

okita said:


> Alright~! Very cool.



Oh, i see but first, you'll need to give me some indications about it :]. I didnt have many people request here sets from manga pages so....
You want me to keep the tone to black and white, or you want me to add a dominant colour? If yes, then which one? :]
what about sig size, can i have it my own way like 200x480? want the talking parts cropped? 
There's so much to be said about it lol.


Ziko said:


> Just want to thank you for the awesome set!



You're welcome!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 25, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
*​


----------



## C?k (Nov 25, 2009)

can i be a pain and ask for a plain avy like normal but with a blue border?


----------



## krome (Nov 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh, i see but first, you'll need to give me some indications about it :]. I didnt have many people request here sets from manga pages so....
> You want me to keep the tone to black and white, or you want me to add a dominant colour? If yes, then which one? :]
> what about sig size, can i have it my own way like 200x480? want the talking parts cropped?
> There's so much to be said about it lol.



Alright~ I'd like it if you could add a dominant colour, instead of just black and white. The size doesn't really matter- 200 x 480 is fine. I'm not sure about the text bubbles  Do with them what you will. 

Is there anything else you need to know?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 25, 2009)

okita said:


> Alright~ I'd like it if you could add a dominant colour, instead of just black and white. The size doesn't really matter- 200 x 480 is fine. I'm not sure about the text bubbles  Do with them what you will.
> 
> Is there anything else you need to know?



dominant color for example?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

Dear Kami,  Mistress.
I ve finally made up my mind 
Could you please do me a set of Oerba yun Fang? if it is not that late it is.





Again thank you so much for all , specially for your kindness.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 26, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Dear Kami,  Mistress.
> I ve finally made up my mind
> Could you please do me a set of Oerba yun Fang? if it is not that late it is.
> 
> ...



I dont think you checked this, hmm



want me to add that on the list as well?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 26, 2009)

C?k said:


> can i be a pain and ask for a plain avy like normal but with a blue border?




This missy? ​


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 26, 2009)

edit: I want an *avatar* ONLY, not a set.

*Stock:* 
*Avatar Size:* 150 by 150 pixels
*Border:* Dotted and edges rounded (Like my signature)
*Style:* If you could somehow make it match my current avatar it would be great, but don't feel restricted and do it however best you want.
*Other:* I wouldn't mind if you don't get the whole body in the avatar, as long as the face and part of the arms are there its fine.

Thank you.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 26, 2009)

2 more.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 26, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> 2 more.



Do you mean the requests? If so, I don't mind trying somewhere else if the work toll is alot here atm.


----------



## krome (Nov 26, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> dominant color for example?



Blue or purple, maybe?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I dont think you checked this, hmm
> 
> 
> 
> want me to add that on the list as well?



Only if it is ok for you and you have no problem with it
And thx so much for the transparency :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 26, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Only if it is ok for you and you have no problem with it
> And thx so much for the transparency :3



sure thing then. And close your sig please :]



Perseverance said:


> *Stock:*
> *Avatar Size:* 150 by 150 pixels
> *Border:* Dotted and edges rounded (Like my signature)
> *Style:* If you could somehow make it match my current avatar it would be great, but don't feel restricted and do it however best you want.
> ...


Well it's all good, depending if you're willing to wait. If you want it fast then you should request somewhere else, if can wait patiently, i can have it done for you. It's your option



Dracule Mihawk said:


> 2 more.



Patience my dear, patience   <3


*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Perseverence - 234
*​


----------



## C?k (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks kami ^_____________________________^


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 26, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well it's all good, depending if you're willing to wait. If you want it fast then you should request somewhere else, if can wait patiently, i can have it done for you. It's your option[/B][/RIGHT]



I'll be happy to wait, just didn't want to burden a load on anyone.

And I've edited my post, just incase you think i've requested a set, it's only an avatar.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 26, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> I'll be happy to wait, just didn't want to burden a load on anyone.
> 
> And I've edited my post, just incase you think i've requested a set, it's only an avatar.



Good to know, because avatars have priority


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 26, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Perseverence - 234

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234

*​


----------



## God (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Kamishiro. Based on my calculations, you have the best set shop here /ass kissing

Anyways, could you do this for me?




*Sig:* Take those two images and put them into one. The red one on the left, purple on the right. Make the background cool, I hate plain white *gag*

Senior size, cool border with transparency.



*Avy:* Close up on the face. Transparent. Senior size.

If that's too much, let me know. Bye


----------



## Sake (Nov 30, 2009)

No border, the rest is up to you. :>


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 2, 2009)

Im back :ho

Could you make me a set of this?



Use the same sort of colours as last time? 

And as text... just his name  Tyson Ritter

Thank you <3 and take all the time u need again


----------



## Skylit (Dec 3, 2009)

Avatar:



Signature:



No Specifications. 

Just do your magic.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry to let you down guys #___#
I got sick at an unexpected moment and i was kind of force to stay in bed for a few days @__@
I'm feeling better though, an hopefully i'll get back on work this weekend.
I'm truly sorry


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 3, 2009)

edit: hehe lol Kirst is quicker than me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 3, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Perseverence - 234
- Sake - 235

Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235

*​


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 3, 2009)

Always am 


Hope u feel better soon Em <3


----------



## Eternity (Dec 3, 2009)

Get well!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 3, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> .





Musashi said:


> edit: hehe lol Kirst is quicker than me


Thank you, you two  You guys are sweet  



Tengoku said:


> Get well!


Thanks stranger! <3



Kirsty said:


> Always am
> 
> 
> Hope u feel better soon Em <3


 I feel better now compared to the previous days when i barely got out from bed D:


----------



## Eternity (Dec 3, 2009)

Stranger no more!pek


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know  And get well soon.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 3, 2009)

.get well soon kami .


----------



## Elle (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Kami ~ Sorry to hear you've not been well.  Hope you're feeling much better soon .


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 4, 2009)

Hope you get better. I don't mind waiting anyway


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Hope you are feeling ok





Could I get these pictures as an avatar please. No specifications. If you could make it look any cooler then that'd be fine too.?.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Thanks for letting us know  And get well soon.





ZexionAxel said:


> .get well soon kami .





Elle said:


> Hey Kami ~ Sorry to hear you've not been well.  Hope you're feeling much better soon .





Dracule Mihawk said:


> Hope you get better. I don't mind waiting anyway



Thanks guys, apparently your nice wishes are melting my sickness away 



~SAGE~ said:


> Hope you are feeling ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, i'll try my best on that :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Perseverence - 234
- Sake - 235
- Sage - 236
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> edit: I want an *avatar* ONLY, not a set.
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Avatar Size:* 150 by 150 pixels
> ...



I know it's kind of late and you dont have your previous avatar to compare with but... hope it's ok 
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Sake - 235
- Sage - 236
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235

*​


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 5, 2009)

2 senior avas.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

Sake said:


> No border, the rest is up to you. :>



Hope you like and dont mind the writing :]
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Sage - 236
- AldoRaine - 236
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

~SAGE~ said:


> Hope you are feeling ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you like them 
​


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I know it's kind of late and you dont have your previous avatar to compare with but... hope it's ok
> ​



Its perfectly fine, alot better then I imagined. Thanks alot!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Its perfectly fine, alot better then I imagined. Thanks alot!



You're welcome 

And turn off your sig please 

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- AldoRaine - 236
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235

*​


----------



## Sake (Dec 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like and dont mind the writing :]
> ​



Thank you very much, they're lovely


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> 2 senior avas.



Good?
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

Sake said:


> Thank you very much, they're lovely



You're welcome <3

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235

*​


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you. The avatars are sweet!


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Good?
> ​



Very good.  Thankya!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

Elle said:


> Would love to have you make a set for me
> 
> ~ Please crop the top half or so of his hair XD and don't like that purple >.>
> ~ Please flip the pic so that he's facing to the left - will want to right justify the sig.
> ...



Omg lol. I made your work just halfways and 

I read you dont like that pink after i finished this D:  it doesnt look that bad though, does it? D:

if not, i'll remake it tomorrow along with the sig 
​


----------



## Elle (Dec 5, 2009)

Kami this is stunning!  Don't see any evidence of that pink/purple in the original background so no worries - absolutely LOVE this and will wear it immediately.  So can't wait for the sig.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 5, 2009)

Elle said:


> Kami this is stunning!  Don't see any evidence of that pink/purple in the original background so no worries - absolutely LOVE this and will wear it immediately.  So can't wait for the sig.



Omg, you're too cute . I thought you wanted anything but pink and i realised how dumb i was after i finished it XD. I'm glad you like it though . And sorry i cant finish the sig as well today ;~;. I should have, considering i had you wait for so long D:
But tomorrow i'm assistent at a japanese exam for students from other uni, and i have to wake up at like... 6am, and it's already 1am here .
I'm sorry ;~;
And you're being too nice <33


----------



## Elle (Dec 5, 2009)

No problem - so glad you're feeling better and sleep well in prep for early [6 a.m. /yikes] tomorrow XD.


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2009)

KAMI'S GOOD AGAIN


----------



## Morphine (Dec 6, 2009)

Miss Emilia I want another one of you amazing sets. 



don't change the color scheme, other than that do what you wish.


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 6, 2009)

Glad you're better Kami, and Im changing my stock btw. I hope that isnt a problem


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2009)

Elle said:


> No problem - so glad you're feeling better and sleep well in prep for early [6 a.m. /yikes] tomorrow XD.


<3 thanks. Back to my work soon so you'll have your sig done after i eat XD



Michael Jacksőn said:


> KAMI'S GOOD AGAIN


Yesh, i'm better <3 thank you



Morphine said:


> Miss Emilia I want another one of you amazing sets.
> 
> 
> 
> don't change the color scheme, other than that do what you wish.


adding you to the list :]



Black★Star said:


> Glad you're better Kami, and Im changing my stock btw. I hope that isnt a problem



Nop, mondai ga arimasen 



Sake said:


> Thank you very much, they're lovely



You're welcome <3

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Elle - 228
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237

*​


----------



## Elle (Dec 6, 2009)

Excellent Kami - thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2009)

Elle said:


> Excellent Kami - thanks!



Um, just a question... do you mind me cropping and resizing the thing? I dont think i wanna use it with its original size.

And please turn off all your signatures from this page XD


----------



## Elle (Dec 6, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Um, just a question... do you mind me cropping and resizing the thing? I dont think i wanna use it with its original size.
> 
> And please turn off all your signatures from this page XD



Don't mind at all - trust your judgment on the resizing and cropping XD.

Sorry bout that - with no sig pic I didn't 'see' I left them on lol.  Fixing now.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2009)

Elle said:


> Don't mind at all - trust your judgment on the resizing and cropping XD.
> 
> Sorry bout that - with no sig pic I didn't 'see' I left them on lol.  Fixing now.



Dont worry about it XD. It's just that after you'd use the sig it will become visible 

Hope you like it . I think i overdid it with the effects tho ><
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Dracule Mihawk - 229
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237

*​


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 6, 2009)

I haven't posted here since d first page.. :S

damn, Emilia, yo skills have improved! 

i have a request! 

*goes to look for set


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> I haven't posted here since d first page.. :S
> 
> damn, Emilia, yo skills have improved!
> 
> ...



 Good saying "havent post here since the first page "

and.... why thank you, i think i improved for a while now, but you were too busy to notice .

PS: There's a pretty big list ahead so waiting is necessary


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Sig-
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hope you likes 





Same version, with and without the writing thing
HAPPY USING! ​


----------



## Elle (Dec 6, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Dont worry about it XD. It's just that after you'd use the sig it will become visible
> 
> Hope you like it . I think i overdid it with the effects tho ><
> ​



LOL it is loaded, isn't it...   It's gorgeous and I LOVE it!  Thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2009)

Elle said:


> LOL it is loaded, isn't it...   It's gorgeous and I LOVE it!  Thank you



I'm glad, really 
I tried to make it fit your avatar kind of pek. Happy using deary  <3

Request any time you like and sorry for having you wait so much <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237

*​


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 6, 2009)

Ur too good Em :<


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Ur too good Em :<



*sees Kirsty posting*

*checks the list*

*Notices there are a bunch of requests still ahead of her*

*prepares for spanking for inapropriate behaviour*


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 6, 2009)

I cant stalk you again?

T____T


----------



## wes (Dec 6, 2009)

editing 

just a cloblogo this time pek

*Pic*



*Text*

Valencia C.F.

*Colors* orange with black or white

make it flashy just the way i like it pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 7, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- okita - new stock - 234
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 7, 2009)

okita said:


> Alright~! Very cool.



How do you like it? :]


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 7, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Black Star - 230
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 7, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> Yukipek
> 
> *Type:* Ava and Sig
> 
> ...






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 7, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- ZexionAxel - 231
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 

*​


----------



## krome (Dec 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> How do you like it? :]
> 
> 
> ​



    

Thank you.  I'll rep after spread.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 8, 2009)

okita said:


> Thank you.  I'll rep after spread.



You're welcome, happy using


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 8, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> hey there Kami,i have another set request for you :ho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's done . Hope you like it and... happy using :3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 8, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 

*​


----------



## KohZa (Dec 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> It's done . Hope you like it and... happy using :3
> 
> 
> ​


.awesome kami .you're the best .


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Request*

Hey Kam wanna make a set for me plz?
the stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







the dimension of the avy/sig: anything up to senior member size
the colour you want for the border: whatever looks best
If you want or not borders: what ever looks best
thnx


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 8, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> .awesome kami .you're the best .



You're welcome :ho
Happy using 



whamslam3 said:


> Hey Kam wanna make a set for me plz?
> the stock:
> the dimension of the avy/sig: anything up to senior member size
> the colour you want for the border: whatever looks best
> ...



i could add you on the list now but... hopefully you'll change your mind in what's concerning the stock because i dont quite like it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 8, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238

*​


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



Yuki, I'm amazed

This is really good. You're the best!

I'll stop now but thanks for the great work as always.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 8, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> Yuki, I'm amazed
> 
> This is really good. You're the best!
> 
> I'll stop now but thanks for the great work as always.



You're welcome Philip, tho why are you calling me Yuki?  You forgot my name eh?


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 8, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You're welcome Philip, tho why are you calling me Yuki?  You forgot my name eh?



Of course not. How could I forget the name of my vampire goddess Emilia.

I just thought I should keep if a little more formal in your place of business

Wont happen again.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Emi 

I hope you won't refuse this.

Set, Stock: 

just do your usual stuff.. write somewhere "Villains" or something.., ava size is 150*200.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 8, 2009)

Musashi said:


> Hey Emi
> 
> I hope you won't refuse this.
> 
> ...



Point is i dont think i really know what to do about that.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 8, 2009)

Musashi said:


> Hey Emi
> 
> I hope you won't refuse this.
> 
> ...



or don't you wanna do it still?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Musashi said:


> or don't you wanna do it still?



Yes, i got that but... looking at the stock doesnt bring any idea to my  mind, seriously

I can add you on the list hoping you'll change your mind till your turn comes


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Pepper - 233
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Requesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here it is, i made 3 versions so pick the one that you like.







*Spoiler*: __ 










Dont forget to credit ^__^​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Suigetsu - 234
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Dear Kami,  Mistress.
> I ve finally made up my mind
> Could you please do me a set of Oerba yun Fang? if it is not that late it is.
> 
> ...







Hope you like it 

And i made most the avatars 125x125 because i noticed thats your avatar size. You should request for senior membership and get 150x150 avatars you know ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Michael Jacksőn - 235
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Michael Jacksőn said:


> Hey Kamishiro. Based on my calculations, you have the best set shop here /ass kissing
> 
> Anyways, could you do this for me?
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, you might not like it but... generally i'm not working with these types of stocks so... 



EDIT: LOL, i was like totally unhappy with the 1st result so i remade it. Hope you like XD​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kirsty - 235
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238

*​


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> here it is, i made 3 versions so pick the one that you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's absolutely gorgeous 

Gave rep, will cred.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Pepper said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous
> 
> Gave rep, will cred.



You're welcome ~


----------



## Kobe (Dec 9, 2009)

Change of stock:

I've decided to go with basketball, first time.

Make something out of these two:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Musashi said:


> Change of stock:
> 
> I've decided to go with basketball, first time.
> 
> Make something out of these two:



Both of them?
I'd pick the second because the image is bigger and easier to crop


----------



## Kobe (Dec 9, 2009)

yup both of them  First one should be main picture though since it's the real deal.. second one can be used for background or something.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

What about you... requesting a transparency at tousen's and post that? There's plenty of time till your turn comes and you'd make my job easier. You'd do that since you love me, right?


----------



## Kobe (Dec 9, 2009)

hmmmmmmm........

I'll think about it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Im back :ho
> 
> Could you make me a set of this?
> 
> ...



Hope you like it deary . I didnt know what to do much about it <3


​


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 9, 2009)

Omg I love you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Omg I love you



So you like it? 
I'm glad pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Skylit - 235
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238

*​


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 9, 2009)

I love it so much


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> I love it so much



You're being too nice, because i didnt do much about it actually


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> And i made most the avatars 125x125 because i noticed thats your avatar size. You should request for senior membership and get 150x150 avatars you know ​


OMG! your soo nice! The set is soo cool! I will brag about it to Res Novae 
Yes Ill request a senior membership, thank you so much for everything Kamishiro,for being so nice.

Also one day when you feel like, could you do me an avatar of this pic?

Only her face and a bit of her body.

Again thank you thank you hrrriuuu!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> OMG! your soo nice! The set is soo cool! I will brag about it to Res Novae
> Yes Ill request a senior membership, thank you so much for everything Kamishiro,for being so nice.
> 
> Also one day when you feel like, could you do me an avatar of this pic?
> ...



You're supposed to wait like.... 5 days before another request . Have that in mind and come then and request for that avatar.
PS: avatars have priority 

And PLEASE turn OFF YOUR SIGNATURE


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You're supposed to wait like.... 5 days before another request . Have that in mind and come then and request for that avatar.
> PS: avatars have priority
> 
> And PLEASE turn OFF YOUR SIGNATURE



Oh shoot!
Okidoc, n sry for the sig, I was too excited hehehe.


----------



## Katz (Dec 9, 2009)

you do exceptions too? I don't have 1000 posts yet.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Oh shoot!
> Okidoc, n sry for the sig, I was too excited hehehe.


It's ok, dont worry about it 



Katz said:


> you do exceptions too? I don't have 1000 posts yet.



Sorry, but not really D:
I have too many requests generally and that's why i have to lift the post requirements at 1000


----------



## Katz (Dec 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> It's ok, dont worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. Alright, thanks anyway. D:


----------



## Crowe (Dec 9, 2009)

First shop with custom made icon. Good luck little one


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

pek said:


> First shop with custom made icon. Good luck little one



You mean big one, you silly one


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 9, 2009)

Icon looks good.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 9, 2009)

Emi, look at this little red riding hood stock.. if you like it, make it out of those.


----------



## God (Dec 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm sorry, you might not like it but... generally i'm not working with these types of stocks so...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: LOL, i was like totally unhappy with the 1st result so i remade it. Hope you like XD​



And you said you're not good 

This is too cool. Reps.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 10, 2009)

Love the shop prefix, so much better then the one I made (for fun)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 10, 2009)

Musashi said:


> Emi, look at this little red riding hood stock.. if you like it, make it out of those.


I'm afraid i dont @__@. The first one is better than second though.



Michael Jacksőn said:


> And you said you're not good
> 
> This is too cool. Reps.


Thanks  <3
And stop using the ass kissing technique (if you're using it now), i dont enjoy it much you know . I prefer you being sincere if you really like it or not.



Aldo Raine said:


> Icon looks good.





Tengoku said:


> Love the shop prefix, so much better then the one I made (for fun)



Thanks a bunch guys! Though It wasnt me the one who made it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 10, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you like it 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 10, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238

*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd like to request a set please 



Dotted border for both sig and avy. For the avy i'd like it to be Yondy's face if you know what i mean.

Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 10, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238
- Champagne Supernova - 240

*​


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 11, 2009)

Avy so I can have priority please.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> ​



Wonderful. 

I love it. :]


----------



## valerian (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry for the extremely large pics. :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Avy so I can have priority please.


Avy so you can have priority then <3



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Sorry for the extremely large pics. :/



Haha, that chick. I assume you liked the things i made for Suigetsu eh?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Dracule Mihawk - 240
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238
- Champagne Supernova - 240
- Jotaro Kujo - 240

*​


----------



## valerian (Dec 11, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Haha, that chick. I assume you liked the things i made for Suigetsu eh?



Sure do.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Sure do.



Eh, i always tell people that high quality stocks => nice quality sets. Too bad they almost never listen


----------



## Okami (Dec 12, 2009)

I have Now 1.000 post..so you can make me a Set?  xD I hope..



Avy: Normal size. 
SIG: Ditto.

Maybe a Dotted border and blah beautiful Effects and Colors..i trust you.


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 12, 2009)

Could someone please remove the text : The Sharingan's True Power and replace it with a simple Tobi Freak? thx in advance. Will rep.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2009)

Uchiha Izuna said:


> I have Now 1.000 post..so you can make me a Set?  xD I hope..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you requesting a while ago and not having all the posts...  so you deleted your request... Does that mean you worked on getting the posts to request here? 

<3



Tobi Freak said:


> Could someone please remove the text : The Sharingan's True Power and replace it with a simple Tobi Freak? thx in advance. Will rep.



I'm sorry but i cant do that, you dont meet the requirements to request :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Dracule Mihawk - 240
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238
- Champagne Supernova - 240
- Jotaro Kujo - 240
- Uchiha Izuna - 241

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 13, 2009)

Uchiha Izuna said:


> xD erm..No?  I don't know, what you mean..maybe my Delete post? lol  hadn't the Sig. on "off" -_-'' whatever..but can you make this Pic in a Set too? ..
> 
> 
> 
> brighter and colors maybe bluish..please..xD Thanks. x3



I'm afraid you have to pick just one @__o


----------



## KohZa (Dec 13, 2009)

hi there kami,i hope i'm not bothering you and you're not busy.i'm requesting for another sets. 

*Avy Stock:* 


*Sig Stock*: 


*Avatar*:I50x150. 

*Sig*:i want you to remove the word on thje sig.then i want you to add text:"Xanxus,The Leader Of Varia" in the text(since ythe text you made in my previous set ,i'm being obsessed with text lol ) 

*Effec*t:i want something blue-ish just like the blue in the avy stock

take your time :roka.


----------



## Mihael (Dec 13, 2009)

I would like a set, if you aren't too busy.

*Stock* - 

I would like it to say "The humanoid typhoon"  Senior size. Besides that just surprise me.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> hi there kami,i hope i'm not bothering you and you're not busy.i'm requesting for another sets.
> 
> *Avy Stock:*
> 
> ...



Ehhh :roka. You liked the previous one so requesting again eh? ~ Good idea, it will offer you position on the list, i guess 




mihaelkeehl said:


> I would like a set, if you aren't too busy.
> 
> *Stock* -
> 
> I would like it to say "The humanoid typhoon"  Senior size. Besides that just surprise me.



Well it's not about being busy or not but the list is resonably big and it will take a while :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Dracule Mihawk - 240
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238
- Champagne Supernova - 240
- Jotaro Kujo - 240
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241

*​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2009)

Just dropping by to say "Awesome thread icon! "

Carry on.


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2009)

^Seconding that. :roka


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Just dropping by to say "Awesome thread icon! "
> 
> Carry on.





Darth said:


> ^Seconding that. :roka



Seconding the fact that you gotta do something about that signature of yours. It's opened.


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm such a clutz. 

When your requests ease up a bit, I'd like to place one of my own.  I got a super special one saved just for this shop.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2009)

Darth said:


> I'm such a clutz.
> 
> When your requests ease up a bit, I'd like to place one of my own.  I got a super special one saved just for this shop.



I guess you should shoot it already because... i dont know when it will be less busy. Usually it isnt. So... if you'd request now you would keep your place on the list.


----------



## C?k (Dec 14, 2009)

ma nucca, can you hook me up with an avy? you know how I do, senior, black border


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2009)

C?k said:


> ma nucca, can you hook me up with an avy? you know how I do, senior, black border



Man, where did you find that girl, i totally dont like her 
​


----------



## C?k (Dec 14, 2009)

oh snap, could you make me one with her entire body in it please >_< 

thats M.I.A she's a bows music artist


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2009)

C?k said:


> oh snap, could you make me one with her entire body in it please >_<
> 
> thats M.I.A she's a bows music artist




It's enough if you like her  <3​


----------



## C?k (Dec 14, 2009)

now i dunno which ones better, in my head the full body looked better, i might use both 
can i rep you when i have spread, you were the last person i repped


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2009)

C?k said:


> now i dunno which ones better, in my head the full body looked better, i might use both
> can i rep you when i have spread, you were the last person i repped



Full body looks better in my opinion too 

And lol, dont worry about it ~
I'm just happy you're requesting here XD

Specify if you ever want effects added or just simple <3


----------



## C?k (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks!! lol shall do, im usually simple anyway, im not an effects person, im prob the eaiest person you get through here 

anyway i better run, have to revise for my jap exam  

<33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2009)

C?k said:


> Thanks!! lol shall do, im usually simple anyway, im not an effects person, im prob the eaiest person you get through here
> 
> anyway i better run, have to revise for my jap exam
> 
> <33



Yep. 100% the easiest . Well there are some other rare ones like you or that want something transparent 
Good luck on that ~


----------



## Okami (Dec 14, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'm afraid you have to pick just one @__o



Oh really?  I'm so sorry. :>


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2009)

Uchiha Izuna said:


> Oh really?  I'm so sorry. :>



So which one is the picture you want? Delete the post with the stock you dont want, or it will get me confused when i'll make your set.


----------



## Okami (Dec 14, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> So which one is the picture you want? Delete the post with the stock you dont want, or it will get me confused when i'll make your set.



Mhm the First Pic, i delete the Second.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 14, 2009)

May I request a set? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock: 

Sig Size: 450 by 260
Sig Border: Any type
Sig Text: Edge The storm
Style: Could it -- if you can -- make it sorta like this one?


Avatar Stock: 
Avatar Size: 150 by 150 and then if possible, one more 150 × 200?
Avatar Text: "Karina" if possible to squeeze on? 




If the stock can't be done, I can switch.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Kami, I kindley request an avatar of Yun Fang:

In the same style that you did my set, would you kindley pretty please? :3


----------



## Ender (Dec 18, 2009)

Set pls



I provided the link, cause the pic is wallpaper size.

Ava: Senior Size
Sig: W: 550 px

Can you add effects pls  You seem to be great at that


----------



## wes (Dec 20, 2009)

edited my request


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry guys... for the unexpected break :I...
My net wasnt working these days...


----------



## Okami (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh that sucks.  I hope my Set is soon finished. >_<


----------



## Akainu (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd like a set.



Av: Use Akainu's face. Junior-sized. Single line border. 
Sig: As big as possible. 

Add a little effects. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 21, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sorry guys... for the unexpected break :I...
> My net wasnt working these days...


its ok kami .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 22, 2009)

Uchiha Izuna said:


> Oh that sucks.  I hope my Set is soon finished. >_<


who knows, there's quite a big list up ahead 



Akainu said:


> I'd like a set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but... i guess you havent read the first page . You don't meet the requirements yet.



ZexionAxel said:


> its ok kami .



Ugh, thankfully . I guess i should get back to work to give you guys some nice christmas presents


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 22, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Dracule Mihawk - 240
- Suigetsu - 242
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238
- Champagne Supernova - 240
- Jotaro Kujo - 240
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 22, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Avy so I can have priority please.



Sorry for having you wait so long just for an avy =__=


And my bad, i'm not that much into just... avys <<​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 22, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Suigetsu - 242
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238
- Champagne Supernova - 240
- Jotaro Kujo - 240
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 22, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Kami, I kindley request an avatar of Yun Fang:
> 
> In the same style that you did my set, would you kindley pretty please? :3



Well.. the quality was worse so... i still think your current avatar is better but here it is 
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 22, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 237
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238
- Champagne Supernova - 240
- Jotaro Kujo - 240
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 22, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Miss Emilia I want another one of you amazing sets.
> 
> 
> 
> don't change the color scheme, other than that do what you wish.




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 22, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- David Villa - 237 
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238
- Champagne Supernova - 240
- Jotaro Kujo - 240
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242

*​


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Yuki. You're on a roll. I like the C4D near the mask a lot.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 23, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Thanks Yuki. You're on a roll. I like the C4D near the mask a lot.



You're welcome <3. And besides, it's not like i did anything special do stop flattering me =))


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 23, 2009)

David Villa said:


> editing
> 
> just a cloblogo this time pek
> 
> ...



Flashy just as you requested babe 
Merry Christmas 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 23, 2009)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238
- Champagne Supernova - 240
- Jotaro Kujo - 240
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242

*​


----------



## wes (Dec 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Flashy just as you requested babe
> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> ​



ty i love it as usual merry christmas yuki pek

see you somewhere next year


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 23, 2009)

David Villa said:


> ty i love it as usual merry christmas yuki pek
> 
> see you somewhere next year



Wtf dude,why next year?


----------



## wes (Dec 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Wtf dude,why next year?



cuz im not gonna bug you with another football set within the next week

1. you would kill me
2. i love this 1 pek

imma save this set my big map of sets you made me and on my USB stick so il never lose em 

thx again yuki


----------



## valerian (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd like to change my request.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'd like to change my request.



Sure thing :]

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- whamslam3 - 238
- Musashi - 238
- Champagne Supernova - 240
- Jotaro Kujo - 243
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh and....

​


----------



## Zersuvio (Dec 25, 2009)

_Could you make me an avatar and sig using this pic



avatar- 150 by 200

sig- could u put Anbu Itachi someone where on the sig

please and thanks u and also merry x mas ^^_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2009)

Zersuvio said:


> _Could you make me an avatar and sig using this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you look a bit on the first page? There are some requirements there for requests, you know


----------



## Zersuvio (Dec 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Did you look a bit on the first page? There are some requirements there for requests, you know



_Awww sorry about that didn't read it 

But it's Christmas couldn't u just break the rule just for today?

And it's seem like your the best sig/avatar making here^^_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2009)

Zersuvio said:


> _Awww sorry about that didn't read it
> 
> But it's Christmas couldn't u just break the rule just for today?
> 
> And it's seem like your the best sig/avatar making here^^_



I know but... i'm sorry, i didnt do anything for the shop today and besides, i have a list order with people waiting for their sets to be done so i'd be just unfair


----------



## Zersuvio (Dec 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I know but... i'm sorry, i didnt do anything for the shop today and besides, i have a list order with people waiting for their sets to be done so i'd be just unfair



_awww that's ok ^^

and someone from nb told me about u that's why I ask _


----------



## Ender (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Xmas Yuki!


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 27, 2009)

I give you 150x200 space to work with this tiem. 





Edit: If you come across a Black Star stock that looks good to you, a set of that instead would be appreciated. And double reps would be given.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2010)

whamslam3 said:


> Hey Kam wanna make a set for me plz?
> the stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well it's not much but... first after the break =))
Hope you like it 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Musashi - 238
- Champagne Supernova - 240
- Jotaro Kujo - 243
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> I give you 150x200 space to work with this tiem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, you want an avatar out of that? Just avatar? Because if it's not full set then it gets priority


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah just the ava.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> I give you 150x200 space to work with this tiem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




good?

Same thing, different borders btw​


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 4, 2010)

Ultra good as expected. 

I'll rep you after blockage.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Ultra good as expected.
> 
> I'll rep you after blockage.



you've been pimp'd


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2010)

Well i promised, didn't I? And i want my credit for it ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I'd like to request a set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry i'm so late with it =))




Don't forget to credit :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Jotaro Kujo - 243
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242

*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 4, 2010)

That is awesome 

Rep+cred

Thank you


----------



## Yeobo (Jan 4, 2010)

Heya Yuki. <33 I'm here to request a set~


*Spoiler*: _Av lol_ 



Center it on guy/girl attempting to paint Gintoki's lips. 150 x 150, plain black border (or whatever you feel works)






*Spoiler*: _Sig double lol_ 



The whole picture if you could. As big as it can  go without dinging the limit, and a black border again.




But really, Yuki, do whatever you feel fits the pics best. Although, I don't think it needs too many effects. Maybe some sparkles to make it more 'feminine' (getting a kick out of this), but I like to leave it up to the person's creativity.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 4, 2010)

thnx kam looks nice


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 5, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> That is awesome
> 
> Rep+cred
> 
> Thank you





whamslam3 said:


> thnx kam looks nice



You're welcome guys  <3



Ravin said:


> Heya Yuki. <33 I'm here to request a set~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Av lol_
> ...



Haha, i totally like the second pic =)).
I'll see what i can do about it, and notify you via VM when it's done :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 5, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Jotaro Kujo - 243
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244

*​


----------



## Yeobo (Jan 5, 2010)

I know, it's funny. xD 

Anyway, thank you~

EDIT: Just to be clear, I'd like poor Gin AND the guy/girl trying to paint his lips in the avvie. I just realized it might have sounded like I wanted it to be of the guy/girl only, but maybe I'm just editing this for nothing. =P Sorry if you already figured, lol. Just didn't want to create a misunderstanding.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 5, 2010)

Merry christmass and Happy new year Kamishiro =D
Heya! I was wondering if you could do me a simple set of this image:

Just with nice border, no photoshop on it at all.
I have a new comp that doesnt have paint or photoshop so I really cant do it by myself, wich is quite embarassing heh

Could you do it for me? Pretty Please? :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 6, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Merry christmass and Happy new year Kamishiro =D
> Heya! I was wondering if you could do me a simple set of this image:
> 
> Just with nice border, no photoshop on it at all.
> ...



Here it is :]


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 6, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'd like to change my request.



boom. hope it's good.


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 6, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244

*​


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 6, 2010)

Just an Avatar:

Stock:

Size: 150 x 200

Text: Fallen Angle Flonne

Just do whatever looks nice to you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 6, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Just an Avatar:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





Dont forget to credit as well ​


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome. Thank you very much.


----------



## krome (Jan 6, 2010)

please <333


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 6, 2010)

Avy - 75 x 75
Sig - 100 x 500

1px black border, please.

Thanks <3


----------



## valerian (Jan 6, 2010)

That set looks amazing.  Like always.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> That set looks amazing.  Like always.



r

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- krome - 245
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Uchiha Izuna - 241
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

Uchiha Izuna said:


> I have Now 1.000 post..so you can make me a Set?  xD I hope..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here it is, and i hope you like it. I wish you would have given me a better stock, this was quite... lame to call it like that, compared to how many nice fanarts Itachi has. Anyway, don't forget to add the credit as well, with link to my shop or profile.
Happy using.


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> That set looks amazing.  Like always.



r

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- krome - 245
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

krome said:


> please <333



it's not much but... hope you like it 




Dont forget to credit :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- ZexionAxel - 241
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> hi there kami,i hope i'm not bothering you and you're not busy.i'm requesting for another sets.
> 
> *Avy Stock:*
> 
> ...



Hope you like 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- mihaelkeehl - 241
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

Mihael said:


> I would like a set, if you aren't too busy.
> 
> *Stock* -
> 
> I would like it to say "The humanoid typhoon"  Senior size. Besides that just surprise me.







On another note, sorry it took so long.
Dont forget to credit and add link to shop or my profile :]
Happy using​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Emma Bradley - 242
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245

*​


----------



## KohZa (Jan 7, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like
> 
> 
> ​


one word.....awesome .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> May I request a set?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





​Don't forget to credit as well, and include link to shop or my profile 

Happy using~​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245

*​


----------



## Kobe (Jan 7, 2010)

lol emi on fire


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

I was tired to see such a big list with sets requested last year.


----------



## Okami (Jan 7, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is, and i hope you like it. I wish you would have given me a better stock, this was quite... lame to call it like that, compared to how many nice fanarts Itachi has. Anyway, don't forget to add the credit as well, with link to my shop or profile.
> Happy using.
> 
> 
> ​



Aww, so beautiful  Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

Uchiha Izuna said:


> Aww, so beautiful  Thank you.



You're welcome <3


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like Kami's getting more awesome by the day


----------



## krome (Jan 7, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> it's not much but... hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really love it~!  Thank you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 7, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​Don't forget to credit as well, and include link to shop or my profile
> 
> Happy using~​



Its wonderful! I will use it now! ^^
(will credit and rep as well.) 

EDIT: 
I'm not allowed to rep you >.<
Are you sealed?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 7, 2010)

You're welcome <3

And you wont be able to rep now, i'm sealed a week for revenge negging =)


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh, okay. Message or post to me and I'll rep you as fast as I can! ^^


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 8, 2010)

Can I have this made into an avatar? 

Stock: 
Size: 150 x 200
Border: Thin black; square
Particulars: The head and shoulders, preferably

Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2010)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Can I have this made into an avatar?
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150 x 200
> ...



Wow. that stock is creepy @__@

I'll do it a bit later


----------



## Mojim (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello Emilia. I would like to request set from you 

Stock: 
Size: According to you <3
Else: According to you <3



I would appreciate if you make this and I hope I'm not troubling you with your busy schedule. Thank you in advance.​


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Jan 8, 2010)

Seeking permission for submission of a second request...


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 8, 2010)

I would shut the sig off


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2010)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> Seeking permission for submission of a second request...



Yes, permission granted. And yes, turn off your sig please :3



Diceman said:


> I would shut the sig off



Did i asked you to be my assistant 



Mojim said:


> Hello Emilia. I would like to request set from you
> 
> Stock:
> Size: According to you <3
> ...



/adds on the list


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2010)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Can I have this made into an avatar?
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150 x 200
> ...



Hope you like the colours i picked . You didn't specify any so...
​


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 9, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yes, permission granted. And yes, turn off your sig please :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry..


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 9, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like the colours i picked . You didn't specify any so...
> ​


I hadn't thought about changing the color. Your choice was brilliant though. Many thanks.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 9, 2010)

stock: 

*Avvy:*
size: 150 x 200
border: whichever looks nice?
text: Tomochii-Chan
style: I'd like the avvy to be the picture of the girl. :] Maybe have her on the bottom of the avatar, if you know what I mean.. :x (can't explain..)

*Sig:*
size: w/e works.
border: same as avvy (Don't know what border would look nice with this pic :x)
text: Beautiful Suicide.
style: have some transparencies somewhere maybe? And some added effects like in this one? If ou can't it's alright since I just love your style.  I thought it'd look great with the stock I want to use.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2010)

Diceman said:


> Sorry..






Shaidar Haran said:


> I hadn't thought about changing the color. Your choice was brilliant though. Many thanks.


You're welcome :]



Tomochii-Chan said:


> stock:
> 
> *Avvy:*
> size: 150 x 200
> ...



Oh... i got what you mean with the avatar but i'll need some more explanations with the signature since... it's a bit confusing. I don't know what you mean with "same style". Same style as in... use of bright colours like those and square (as most of my sigs) or you want it borderless, in a random shape like that signature? I think i had something to exemplify the second part.





You're referring to the border types/styles, or the colours used in that sig? If it's just that you could've specify to use lighter or darker colours .

And i want to know if you have a preferred colour for it as well.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
*​


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes like those type of sigs  The whole border idea is what I mean. I think the sig will look better in the style of ver. 2 maybe?

As for the colors, I like them to be lighter colors. I guess, nothing too different from the colors of the picture since I like them already.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2010)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Yes like those type of sigs  The whole border idea is what I mean. I think the sig will look better in the style of ver. 2 maybe?
> 
> As for the colors, I like them to be lighter colors. I guess, nothing too different from the colors of the picture since I like them already.



Yeah but.. hmmm i don't think the second version would fit much... You want those hands included too? Because... i could make it fit if i'd just change positions.

And thanks for the compliments btw <3


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes I'd like the hands included please.  And if you don't think it wouldn't fit much, then do w/e looks right.  I'm pretty sure I'll love it either way <3


----------



## Dman (Jan 9, 2010)

hey kami :I


can you please make a sig out of this image?:3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 10, 2010)

Dman said:


> hey kami :I
> 
> 
> can you please make a sig out of this image?:3



I sure can :]. You mind having the stock cropped or you want it full body?

And.... i'll notify you via vm when it's done so it wont be necessary for you to check too often. I'm a bit busy now (exams start on monday) so i hope you don't mind waiting a bit >>
<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 10, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
*​


----------



## Kobe (Jan 10, 2010)

Emi make me an avatar please :3


Size: 150 x 200
Effect: Whatever you like.. but make sure it goes well with my signature, which also you have done 

My big avatar permission may expire in couple of days, I don't know the exact duration  so a quicky would be great


----------



## Dman (Jan 10, 2010)

It could be cropped


just so it kind of goes with this avatar:


(got really tired of just avas w/o sig sets >_>)


thank you :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 10, 2010)

Kobe said:


> Emi make me an avatar please :3
> 
> 
> Size: 150 x 200
> ...



Thanks Can . I will make it today then, but after i finish my english essays, ok? 



Dman said:


> It could be cropped
> 
> 
> just so it kind of goes with this avatar:
> ...



Oh... i see... so similar tones/colours and stuff. I'll try my best :]


----------



## Kobe (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you so much pek


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2010)

A set please?



Thank you


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been holding my Lupe Fiasco theme for a while so now it's time for a new one. I come here because I know you'll be able to show greatness. 

I don't know what I want the most so you can choose it yourself. Whatever you want to experiment with is fine with me. 
*
Avy*
_Size -_ Whatever you think works whether 150x150 or 150x200. I'll take whatever lol 
_Border -_ Whatever is fine
_Text -_ You don't need to have text but if you go towards the "concert"/"mafioso-suit" images I'd like the words "Clap whoever stand between Shawn and figures" or "I'm out for presidents to represent me" on there 
_Style -_ I'll mention it lower 
_Stock -_ There's a few different stock images you can choose so choose whatever you think is best


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 






*
Signature *
_Size - _Whatever
_Border - _Whatever
_Text -_ Possily the text up there here if you even want text on it? 
_Style -_ 
_Stock -_


or

or

or


For the theme/style idk. You can do the same style as with the last one and that'll be fine or you can go for a more artistic style like the images present too. I'm not sure exactly which one will be good but even if none of those you can do something completely different. You can do the black/white thing but make it greater or just ugh idk there's so many different ways you can attack this. 

I just don't know so surprise me. I'll take whatever you do as I know it'll end up being amazing regardless so have a little fun with it!

Like I said I'm not picky at all. Thanks for the theme in advance!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I've been holding my Lupe Fiasco theme for a while so now it's time for a new one. I come here because I know you'll be able to show greatness.
> 
> I don't know what I want the most so you can choose it yourself. Whatever you want to experiment with is fine with me.
> *
> ...



Ehh... thanks for being so nice 
Well, i got the thing, and i'll try my best as soon as i get some free time /exams started/
The only thing i have to ask you is... I see most of your stocks are black and white, you want me to keep the tone, or.. add some colours? if yes, again, tell me your prefered . That's all :]
Thanks for requesting


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
*​


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 11, 2010)

You didnt add me to the list 


EDIT: Oh  sorry, I saw why


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> You didnt add me to the list
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh  sorry, I saw why



Well eh, not necessary . I'll make yours sometime soon.

Btw, you want me to keep it grayscale tone?


----------



## Kobe (Jan 11, 2010)

why can't I rep you? 

btw again thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay 

And well if you can make it better with a few coloured things that'd be good too.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Kirsty - 247
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
*​


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 11, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ehh... thanks for being so nice
> Well, i got the thing, and i'll try my best as soon as i get some free time /exams started/
> The only thing i have to ask you is... I see most of your stocks are black and white, you want me to keep the tone, or.. add some colours? if yes, again, tell me your prefered . That's all :]
> Thanks for requesting


Take as long as you want, don't rush! 

I didn't notice most of my stock was black/white rofl. You can keep the tone or you can add more colors whatever you think fits. The tone would be nice or you could experiment. Whatever you want to do is fine lol. I guess tone is exactly what I was trying to say up there but couldn't get out. XD


----------



## Tegami (Jan 11, 2010)

You ish talented <3 
(///.^)
Me ish not >.>

Wuff your work. 
(I don't have a thousand post and all, I'm just gonna have to wait, hehe)


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 12, 2010)

I wish you Best of luck with your exams! ^.^


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Jan 18, 2010)

Permission received, much appreciated. Please excuse me for taking so long to follow up on this request, I became a bit busy with uni graduation matters. The stock is below:







I would like for the first pic to be on the right and for the second pic (Dante only) to be on the left; in addition, I'd like it if the third pic could be positioned in the background behind Dante's pic on the left as kind of a ghostly silhouette, or something of that nature. I would like the words "Hell is the hu$tle" to be clearly visible on the sig (be sure to remember the dollar sign). You have artistic license to do with the rest of the set as you wish, but please incorporate the color red in the process (i.e. Nero = blue, Dante = red). You can make the sig the same size as the one I have now and also with the same style border, senior member-sized avi of course. Oh, and no rush, the last set you made for me has a shelf life that will easily endure until, and long after, this one is finished.

Also, I apologize for the inclusion of my sig in my previous post, I'm positive I remembered to turn it off prior to posting but I'm not sure what happened; perhaps I should've double-checked.

In any event, I hope all goes well with your exam(s).

Edit: I forgot to ask earlier if you could flip the second pic of Dante horizontally after placing it on the left... Also, if you could crop Dante's boots out of the first pic before adding it to the sig and only include him from his knees or waist up, whichever one you think would look better, I'd greatly appreciate that; the way he's standing would make the sig appear kinda' clumsy (if that makes any sense).


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 18, 2010)

Hai,

I edited my request a bit  hope you dont mind


----------



## Migooki (Jan 18, 2010)

Greetings. 

Your work seems fantastic so I'll do my first public avatar request ever. 

Size: 150x150
Borders: Yes please, whatever you think seems fit.

Other: If possible, I'd like a text saying 'Bayonetta - Witch of Vigrid'
I'd prefer if the 'Witch of Vigrid' was made under the name Bayonetta and not on the same line.

Stock: 

Thanks in advance! ( ﾟ ヮﾟ)


----------



## Laex (Jan 18, 2010)

Can i have a set please?  

Av, 150x150, Sig as large as fits under sig limits. Just a simple set, I'd like to keep the black and white colors, but anything you add that will make it look better is appreciated. No text, and borders are up to you.

Thanks in advance ;3

Edit: Actually, can i have a 150x200 version as well? :33 And seeing Kirsty's set made me want text. It's the same guy as in hers.


----------



## valerian (Jan 19, 2010)

Avatar and profile pic. Text: Jotaro Kujo.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry for the waiting guys, but these days are too busy ^__^. I have exams like... daily for 3 days and after the weekend on monday too. Hope you don't mind :x

Thought i should let you know


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll be waiting


----------



## Migooki (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep, no rush.


----------



## Ender (Jan 20, 2010)

Concentrate on the exams  They're more important than the sets for sure! AND GL!!


----------



## wes (Jan 21, 2010)

editing

*Pics* whichever u think is best





*Logo*



*Text* Phillip Cocu

True Legend

*
Colours* what u think is best


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 21, 2010)

I wouldn't blame you Kami.. my first midterm starts tomorrow..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Kirsty - 247
- Miyuki - 248
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- David Villa - 248

*​
Thanks guys!


----------



## valerian (Jan 22, 2010)

You've missed me out.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Your work seems fantastic so I'll do my first public avatar request ever.
> 
> ...



^__^ Hope you like it. Sorry but i'm not the type to make bunches of types of avatars


​

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kirsty - 247
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- David Villa - 248

*​
Thanks guys!


----------



## Ender (Jan 22, 2010)

Your welcome and Thank you for the great sets!!


----------



## Migooki (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Yuki, they look awesome. I'll credit to your shop once I use it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 23, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
Jotaro Kujo - 248
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kirsty - 247
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248

*​
Thanks guys!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar and profile pic. Text: Jotaro Kujo.








Is it ok?​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kirsty - 247
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248

*​


----------



## valerian (Jan 25, 2010)

Those look great. :33


----------



## Aina (Jan 25, 2010)

Haven't had a new set in...years. D:



Remove the Happy Valentines and the hand.

Senior Avi. Resize the sig just a tad smaller. Something around the current one I have...300x400 approximately. Or whatever you seem to think will fit.

Otherwise, I always love your work, so have fun with it, and take your time. :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- -Ender- 242
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kirsty - 247
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> Set pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hope you like it ^__^ 
Don't forget to credit, and sorry for the wait​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kirsty - 247
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249

*​


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 26, 2010)

Junior set - avy & sig.

For the rest, just do whatever you see fit - I don't have any specifics. I'm sure it'll look delightful either way.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Junior set - avy & sig.
> 
> For the rest, just do whatever you see fit - I don't have any specifics. I'm sure it'll look delightful either way.



Eh... i think you should check the first page for the requirements. And turn off the signature please.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 26, 2010)

requesting for avatar: 



Avy:the one with the blonde hair.150x150. 
Text: Shizuo Heiwajima.
Border:Thin White Border.

 thats all .


----------



## Ender (Jan 26, 2010)

TYYYYYYYYYYY YUKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!! *reps* 

edit: do I have to wait 5 days after getting the set to make another request or 5 days after i make the request?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 28, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> TYYYYYYYYYYY YUKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!! *reps*
> 
> edit: do I have to wait 5 days after getting the set to make another request or 5 days after i make the request?



 You already want a new one? 

And i assume after getting the set


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2010)

no no  I'm gonna wear this for a while but might as well put the request in


----------



## Morphine (Jan 28, 2010)

set please dear 

I want it vivid and colorful. don't mind waiting ;]]


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Eh... i think you should check the first page for the requirements. And turn off the signature please.



Oh damn, my bad.


----------



## Serp (Jan 28, 2010)

My Darling Emz, are you available to do old Serp a quick fix?

Its a bit random and I'm not sure what I like, but could you whip me up whatever you think is best from any of these stocks. If its too much just say, its no big deal.



Text= Hot Dang Something Just Got Funky.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 29, 2010)

If you like you can use the bottom one for the avy. Otherwise the top pic is fine. 


Otherwise, whatever you wanna do.

I'm aware that there is a long waiting list


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> no no  I'm gonna wear this for a while but might as well put the request in


You can drop it  It will take a while indeed till your turn D:
<3



Morphine said:


> set please dear
> 
> I want it vivid and colorful. don't mind waiting ;]]


kay then <3


Serp said:


> My Darling Emz, are you available to do old Serp a quick fix?
> 
> Its a bit random and I'm not sure what I like, but could you whip me up whatever you think is best from any of these stocks. If its too much just say, its no big deal.
> 
> ...



Set my dear? And i can pick and do whatever i like? 



Dracule Mihawk said:


> If you like you can use the bottom one for the avy. Otherwise the top pic is fine.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, whatever you wanna do.
> ...



Unfortunately... :[

Well.... if i get my moods i can do 3 or 4 one after another . I'll try today. I haven't been active for a while and besides my next exam is on tuesday next week and i dont have to study much for it. YAYA


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- ZexionAxel - 249
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kirsty - 247
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249

*​
The list scares me indeed. But soon no more


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2010)

Set pls 

Link: 

Ava - both regular and senior size pls, one on nami's face and one on luffy's.
Sig - Within both limits of senior and junior. add effects to make it look cool 

TY


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> requesting for avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Ravin - 244
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kirsty - 247
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

Ravin said:


> Heya Yuki. <33 I'm here to request a set~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Av lol_
> ...



hope it's "womanly" enough 






Don't forget to credit :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- chaosakita - 245
- Mojim - 246
- Son of Sparda - 246
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kirsty - 247
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

Mojim said:


> Hello Emilia. I would like to request set from you
> 
> Stock:
> Size: According to you <3
> ...



Not much to do about it so :] <3


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Tomochii-Chan - 246
- DMan - 246
- Kirsty - 247
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250

*​


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 3, 2010)

Almost my turn :ho


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> stock:
> 
> *Avvy:*
> size: 150 x 200
> ...



Hope you like :] I'm sorry i didn't make that type of border but it wasn't quite fit :/







​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- DMan - 246
- Kirsty - 247
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250

*​


----------



## Emily (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, I'd like to request a set. Don't mind waiting. : )



Ava
? 150x150

Sig
? no bigger than 400x400

If you could do this I'd be delighted... Your sets are fantastic


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

Dman said:


> hey kami :I
> 
> 
> can you please make a sig out of this image?:3



Hope ya like :]




Don't forget to credit ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

Emily said:


> Hi, I'd like to request a set. Don't mind waiting. : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure :] Please turn off your sig, kay?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kirsty - 247
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Emily - 250
*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> A set please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Emily - 250
*​


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 3, 2010)

I love it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> I love it



well damn you . I had to search through your old posts cuz i didn't remember his name, and in the end i searched on wiki :I


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 3, 2010)

Im sorry  I shouldve given you more info. And I was having dinner while you VM'd me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Im sorry  I shouldve given you more info. And I was having dinner while you VM'd me



i was thinking of asking one of your girl friends, but irronically, none of them were online, LOL


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry, next time I'll give detailed info


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 3, 2010)

Wotcher Emi

Two avy requests. 150x200 (or whatever dimension you find works best), your usual awesomesauce pimping.




No real hurry. Still waiting on Rez giving the big avy perms he promised. ()

(I have enough points saved for 3 months of it but I'd prefer not to spend them yet until I've won a few more sotws )


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Sorry, next time I'll give detailed info



Make sure you do, you know i like adding text at least.



Sunuvmann said:


> Wotcher Emi
> 
> Two avy requests. 150x200 (or whatever dimension you find works best), your usual awesomesauce pimping.
> 
> ...



are these for you? The first av looks like blindy, and who's the girl?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup. :B

They're from the same series in my sig. And yeah, cuz of the glasses Blindy's used him as an avy before.

What the characters normally look like:


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 3, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> hope it's "womanly" enough
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome! It's quite womanly enough hehe. Love it! Just one little thing; I wanted the av to be of the guy struggling. I edited that into one of my posts in here because I realized my request was a little iffy, but you must have missed it. Could you do that? Sorry for the inconvenience...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

Ravin said:


> Awesome! It's quite womanly enough hehe. Love it! Just one little thing; I wanted the av to be of the guy struggling. I edited that into one of my posts in here because I realized my request was a little iffy, but you must have missed it. Could you do that? Sorry for the inconvenience...



Oh.. sorry XD. I remembered from long ago you wanted on the guy who painted the guy's lips ;}

Sure, gimme a few moments.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 3, 2010)

good now? :]


​


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 3, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> good now? :]
> 
> 
> ​



Yaaaay! Haha, thanks Kami. <3


----------



## KohZa (Feb 3, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​


thx kami.you're great .


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like :] I'm sorry i didn't make that type of border but it wasn't quite fit :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I BLOODY LOVE YOU! 
It's good enough 
& btw, I wanted the avvy to have my name on it. I hope you don't mind if you could change it ><;;


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow you were on a roll last night


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 4, 2010)

Ravin said:


> Yaaaay! Haha, thanks Kami. <3


You're welcome :] <3



ZexionAxel said:


> thx kami.you're great .


Thankeys ;3



Tomochii-Chan said:


> I BLOODY LOVE YOU!
> It's good enough
> & btw, I wanted the avvy to have my name on it. I hope you don't mind if you could change it ><;;



I'm happy you're happy 
So the last sig turned into the ava XD KAY YOSH




Dracule Mihawk said:


> Wow you were on a roll last night



I told you about it in a post yesterday 

Also, you're not even having the credit for the avatar


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry. Changed my avy. Then I changed it back to this and I forgot to change it back...



My bad.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 4, 2010)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> I BLOODY LOVE YOU!
> It's good enough
> & btw, I wanted the avvy to have my name on it. I hope you don't mind if you could change it ><;;



Is it good like this? :3
​


----------



## Kobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Wow you were on a roll last night



she's on crack 

nice effort emi-chaaan


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 4, 2010)

Kobe said:


> she's on crack
> 
> nice effort emi-chaaan



you've got no business here tho


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 4, 2010)

Kami

*Stock:*
 Avatar: 
 Sig: 
*Size:* 150x200 sized avatar, w/e size you think looks good for sig
*Border:* Rounded and dotted. If you can't do both(I'll rep you twice if you do both), just do rounded.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Is it good like this? :3
> ​




Oh yes!


----------



## wes (Feb 5, 2010)

edited my request


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 5, 2010)

A 125x125 rounded avatar.
And could you get his hand into the avatar unless it doesn't turn out well?


----------



## Aina (Feb 6, 2010)

I was worried I totally missed my set because of my own finals. Haha. 

Take your time though. <3


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

hmm. So many requests. 


Requesting a avy :33



Avy size: senior.

text: Forever Cool



do eeet 


<33


----------



## wes (Feb 6, 2010)

edited again sorry


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Lulu - 251
- pesky bug - 252
- Roy - 252
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Emily - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> A 125x125 rounded avatar.
> And could you get his hand into the avatar unless it doesn't turn out well?



This is what you wanted, right?
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Lulu - 251
- Roy - 252
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Emily - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
*​


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> This is what you wanted, right?
> ​


Absolutely. 
Thank you!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wotcher Emi
> 
> Two avy requests. 150x200 (or whatever dimension you find works best), your usual awesomesauce pimping.
> 
> ...



Even if you say so, i can't do much on it and you know it  <3
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Roy - 252
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Emily - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
*​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Even if you say so, i can't do much on it and you know it  <3
> ​


Superb 

Ugh, I'm devoid of inspiration for the SotW. May not even bother.

Pretty shitty topic. 

Yours was very nice though.


----------



## Emily (Feb 6, 2010)

If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to change my request. Just the avatar after all... Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> hmm. So many requests.
> 
> 
> Requesting a avy :33
> ...





Turn off your previous post's signature, ok? ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Superb
> 
> Ugh, I'm devoid of inspiration for the SotW. May not even bother.
> 
> ...



Thanks faggurts 
It's been a while since you said i made something nice  XD



Emily said:


> If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to change my request. Just the avatar after all... Thanks.



oh... it's because it takes too much eh? :/
sorry >__<
And turn off your sig please :]


----------



## Emily (Feb 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oh... it's because it takes too much eh? :/
> sorry >__<
> And turn off your sig please :]



Nah, I just suddenly had a feeling that I don't want to use a sig soon again (I usually don't, you see). You must be busy, and I'm patient, so don't really mind waiting. I mean, I do have to wait for the avatar as well, right?  Don't want to take anyone else's place in the line. 
Omg I'm sorry (again). I just... forget.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2010)

Emily said:


> Nah, I just suddenly had a feeling that I don't want to use a sig soon again (I usually don't, you see). You must be busy, and I'm patient, so don't really mind waiting. I mean, I do have to wait for the avatar as well, right?  Don't want to take anyone else's place in the line.
> Omg I'm sorry (again). I just... forget.



Not really, avatars have priority because they're easier to make. Well i did this though i'm not sure if this is what you wanted or you wanted me to replace/create the background. Usually you have to specify it XD


You don't have to say sorry silly ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
*​


----------



## Emily (Feb 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Not really, avatars have priority because they're easier to make. Well i did this though i'm not sure if this is what you wanted or you wanted me to replace/create the background. Usually you have to specify it XD
> 
> 
> You don't have to say sorry silly ​



Wanted to give you free hands with this since I didn't care as long as you'd do it.  It's awesome!  Thank you so much~!

EDIT // Is it alright to cred you in the 'location' 'cause I won't be using any kind of sig with it?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 6, 2010)

Emily said:


> Wanted to give you free hands with this since I didn't care as long as you'd do it.  It's awesome!  Thank you so much~!
> 
> EDIT // Is it alright to cred you in the 'location' 'cause I won't be using any kind of sig with it?



well sure... usually i don't like being credited there but i'll make an exception <3
And you're being too silly saying "as long as you do it" . It's not like i'm some sort of celebrity monk selling healing water (lol, it was the first thing that came to my mind)
Also, did you pick your username randomly or your name is Emily? Because that's my name as well XD


----------



## Emily (Feb 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well sure... usually i don't like being credited there but i'll make an exception <3
> And you're being too silly saying "as long as you do it". It's not like i'm some sort of celebrity monk selling healing water (lol, it was the first thing that came to my mind)
> Also, did you pick your username randomly or your name is Emily? Because that's my name as well XD



Why thank you so much ~~ <3
Hmm maybe you're not, but you make some fabulous sets.  Some people might see it that way... Selling healing water... (*laughs at the image*)
 Yes my name's Emily. You're an Emily too? :33 How great! I don't know anyone else with the same name even though it's supposed to be fairly popular in some places. (However where I live we've got barely 50. ) 

My lack of originality seems to shine again.


----------



## krome (Feb 6, 2010)

please.


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Turn off your previous post's signature, ok? ​



Oh I can always count on you pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2010)

krome said:


> please.






good?
don't forget to rep/credit and add the link ^__^​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2010)

Emily said:


> Why thank you so much ~~ <3
> Hmm maybe you're not, but you make some fabulous sets.  Some people might see it that way... Selling healing water... (*laughs at the image*)
> Yes my name's Emily. You're an Emily too? :33 How great! I don't know anyone else with the same name even though it's supposed to be fairly popular in some places. (However where I live we've got barely 50.)
> 
> My lack of originality seems to shine again.



Well thanks then XD
I don't know how common Emily is hmm... Actually my real name is Emilia, but some people use the english/american version Emily when they call me too. I don't mind, it's the same thing anyway. Oh, i met like 2 years ago or even more on this forum another person called Emily XD. And i doubt i'll meet any anytime soon :x



Roy said:


> Oh I can always count on you pek



Of course you can


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kyuubi Naruto - 247
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
*​


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 7, 2010)

I dislike people who order avys and jump the line. 

It makes me jealous


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I dislike people who order avys and jump the line.
> 
> It makes me jealous



Haha, let me remind you you did that sometimes as well =))


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I've been holding my Lupe Fiasco theme for a while so now it's time for a new one. I come here because I know you'll be able to show greatness.
> 
> I don't know what I want the most so you can choose it yourself. Whatever you want to experiment with is fine with me.
> *
> ...



YOSH!








Pick the ones you like ;]
hope it's ok. i made versions without too, just in case i put it wrong :x​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Son of Sparda - 248
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2010)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> Permission received, much appreciated. Please excuse me for taking so long to follow up on this request, I became a bit busy with uni graduation matters. The stock is below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Is this good mister? :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
*​


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> good?
> don't forget to rep/credit and add the link ^__^​



Gorgeous.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Sake (Feb 7, 2010)

avatar please, no borders :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2010)

krome said:


> Gorgeous.  Thank you so much.


You're welcome <3



Sake said:


> avatar please, no borders :]



Hai, hai... i will do it later today :].Seems like you people started to abuse my "avatars have priority rule", haha XD
JK <3


----------



## Sake (Feb 7, 2010)

maybe a little bit I just don't really like sigs


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 7, 2010)

Sake said:


> maybe a little bit I just don't really like sigs




​


----------



## Sake (Feb 7, 2010)

thank you 

i'm 24'd, will rep asap <3


----------



## Morphine (Feb 7, 2010)

i think i'll ditch sigs next time i request here Emilia


----------



## Emily (Feb 7, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well thanks then XD
> I don't know how common Emily is hmm... Actually my real name is Emilia, but some people use the english/american version Emily when they call me too. I don't mind, it's the same thing anyway. Oh, i met like 2 years ago or even more on this forum another person called Emily XD. And i doubt i'll meet any anytime soon :x



Emilia is pretty as well  People actually call me that more often, they just don't seem to accept it's _Emily_, not Emilia haha. What country are you from?



Dracule Mihawk said:


> I dislike people who order avys and jump the line.
> 
> It makes me jealous



just as planned 



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Haha, let me remind you you did that sometimes as well =))



:rofl


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 7, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> YOSH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow..............FAR SURPASSES MY CURRENT THEME I LOVE IT THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!

That's perfect, it's just what I wanted. You got the tone correct and everything else looks perfect. 

I'll switch to it but one thing I've noticed is the fact I can't get a 150x200 avy for some reason. I'm going to see why I can't so until then I'll have this one. I wonder if it deals with my options? I really want to try this theme out. Thank you so much for it!!! 

Ugh I need to figure out why I can't use this avy size. It has to be 150x200. I'm looking into it right now. 

This will be great!


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Feb 7, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Is this good mister? :]​



If your work was merely _good_, your fingers would never have fixed themselves to type my name; I think the set is immaculate (you raped the Sparda silhouette). Besides, I've never used an adjective in the same sentence as your name short of 'superb'. However, I think you forgot something...

At first glance of the sig, it was painfully obvious something was missing... your trademark textual additives; you added some text to my current sig alongside what I asked you to write and that's my favorite thing about it. If you could include some additional text to my sig I would truly like that, to me it just doesn't feel like one of your sigs without it (for some reason). The text can be whatever, however, wherever you think goes well with what you've already done and it doesn't even have to be legible.

Also, this may be one of the instances in which your gift seems like a curse.. At the sight of the homicide the avi's fell victim to, I can't help but ask that you add something to the sig resembling steam to accentuate the word 'Hell' (in addition to the laundry list of things I've already asked of you I know, I apologize). Wait, why am I apologizing? *You're* the one who spoiled *me,* this is _your_ fault... Stop making such extravagent sets and maybe I won't expect so much from you nor have as many requests... Joking. The "steam" can be whatever style, shade and/or color(s) you think meshes well with what you've already done.

I hope this doesn't inconvenience you but if it does then by all means, proceed with the other members on your request list, I'll wait... It's worth it. I'm also increasing my rep pay-out for each set I request from you, it's only right.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2010)

Emily said:


> Emilia is pretty as well  People actually call me that more often, they just don't seem to accept it's _Emily_, not Emilia haha. What country are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> just as planned


Really? =))) They call you Emilia? haha
I'm from Romania :]



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow..............FAR SURPASSES MY CURRENT THEME I LOVE IT THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's perfect, it's just what I wanted. You got the tone correct and everything else looks perfect.
> 
> ...



Haha, you're welcome <3
AND, it's right to surpass your current theme silly! I made REALLY long ago and sometimes when i see old things i made i get like (/facepalm/ how could i do something so simplistic? ><)

OH, and i have to tell you, related to the avatar :]. I think you can only use 150x150. 150x200 is given to certain users that won contests of different kinds, you know . And unless you did that, i doubt you can use it 



~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> If your work was merely _good_, your fingers would never have fixed themselves to type my name; I think the set is immaculate (you raped the Sparda silhouette). Besides, I've never used an adjective in the same sentence as your name short of 'superb'. However, I think you forgot something...
> 
> At first glance of the sig, it was painfully obvious something was missing... your trademark textual additives; you added some text to my current sig alongside what I asked you to write and that's my favorite thing about it. If you could include some additional text to my sig I would truly like that, to me it just doesn't feel like one of your sigs without it (for some reason). The text can be whatever, however, wherever you think goes well with what you've already done and it doesn't even have to be legible.
> 
> ...



AH, since i spoiled you so bad you could repay me by stopping to use so many extravagant words. I'm a simple girl who understands better simple words 

Fine, so some text of mine added and some steam in the avatars. It shouldn't be that difficult to the overall work :x


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2010)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> If your work was merely _good_, your fingers would never have fixed themselves to type my name; I think the set is immaculate (you raped the Sparda silhouette). Besides, I've never used an adjective in the same sentence as your name short of 'superb'. However, I think you forgot something...
> 
> At first glance of the sig, it was painfully obvious something was missing... your trademark textual additives; you added some text to my current sig alongside what I asked you to write and that's my favorite thing about it. If you could include some additional text to my sig I would truly like that, to me it just doesn't feel like one of your sigs without it (for some reason). The text can be whatever, however, wherever you think goes well with what you've already done and it doesn't even have to be legible.
> 
> ...



Changing to this. And no complaints this time 





Oh and that font on the signature isn't that typical, lol. I use it once in a while anyway, but i guess you found it "my trademark" since i used it last time on your sig :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
*​
small break now, got an exam tomorrow :x


----------



## Kobe (Feb 8, 2010)

study well pek


----------



## Emily (Feb 8, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Really? =))) They call you Emilia? haha
> I'm from Romania :]



Yes, they kinda fail. x) Have to correct them quite often... Or at least had? The teachers and those kinda people usually tend to slip to 'Emilia', but not too much at my current school. :33
Romania, I see~ I'm from Finland. And spamming your shop, lol.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Feb 8, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Changing to this. And no complaints this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P-E-R-F-E-C-T! Thank you for the minor adjustments, and my prior requests weren't complaints they were finishing touches. I can say with 100% honesty that the day I have a complaint about anything you do is the day I don _someone else's_ name in my sig as credit (something you don't ever have to worry about); and as for me repaying you by using less-extravagant wording, I'll be sure to do that since that's actually what this new set is for... a change of persona. It's hard work using fancy words like that all the time and I'm a little tired of it. Dante's style is more laid-back and humorous so that's how I'll be, for now at least.

I can't use your set until I think of a deserving way to credit it that matches its color scheme. In the meantime, good luck on your exam and thanks once again. Rep is coming.

Edit: I didn't know you're Romanian...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 8, 2010)

That font color burns my eyes on Kakashi skin.

/end spamming


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 8, 2010)

Emily said:


> Yes, they kinda fail. x) Have to correct them quite often... Or at least had? The teachers and those kinda people usually tend to slip to 'Emilia', but not too much at my current school. :33
> Romania, I see~ I'm from Finland. And spamming your shop, lol.



Shops needs spamming too, so people know they're active, right? 
Oh, i didn't know Emily is common in Finland. I think Emilia would be better fit :x



Kobe said:


> study well pek


Thanks, you little turkish ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 



~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> P-E-R-F-E-C-T! Thank you for the minor adjustments, and my prior requests weren't complaints they were finishing touches. I can say with 100% honesty that the day I have a complaint about anything you do is the day I don _someone else's_ name in my sig as credit (something you don't ever have to worry about); and as for me repaying you by using less-extravagant wording, I'll be sure to do that since that's actually what this new set is for... a change of persona. It's hard work using fancy words like that all the time and I'm a little tired of it. Dante's style is more laid-back and humorous so that's how I'll be, for now at least.
> 
> I can't use your set until I think of a deserving way to credit it that matches its color scheme. In the meantime, good luck on your exam and thanks once again. Rep is coming.
> 
> Edit: I didn't know you're Romanian...



What about me being a Romanian? Is it a bad thing or something? 
Thanks for the good luck wishes. And hopefully we'll talk more from now on if you won't use the extravagant talking like before XD. I disliked that :[

Oh... and maybe i can come up with a logo or something?
or make it in some... red font? :x



Dracule Mihawk said:


> That font color burns my eyes on Kakashi skin.
> 
> /end spamming



Oh lol, I would use that one too, but i totally hate the banner =__=
it looks noobish


----------



## Emily (Feb 8, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Shops needs spamming too, so people know they're active, right?
> Oh, i didn't know Emily is common in Finland. I think Emilia would be better fit :x



Well, if you think about it like that... 
It's not, not really? Last time I checked we had around 48 Emilys in the whole country, but it might've changed by now. Too bad I can't get to the site where I can check it though... There's some kind of problem with it.  But we have a lot of Emilias so you're right about that. ^^ How about Romania? Is your name really common there?


----------



## KohZa (Feb 8, 2010)

hey there kami.i'm requesting for avatar.i don't have the mood for set right now :/. 



Avy: Senior size 
Border:thin White.
Text:Zaraki Kenpachi.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 9, 2010)

Emily said:


> Well, if you think about it like that...
> It's not, not really? Last time I checked we had around 48 Emilys in the whole country, but it might've changed by now. Too bad I can't get to the site where I can check it though... There's some kind of problem with it.  But we have a lot of Emilias so you're right about that. ^^ How about Romania? Is your name really common there?



Wow, i didn't know there are sites where you can check how many people have your name lol =)). I SHOULD check if some exists for my country too. Well... I don't know what to tell you, but i know my good mother being called Emilia, I knew of some girl when i was in high school, a little one that lives nearby and i saw randomly a girl on the uni list =). I guess it's not THAT common compared to other names 



ZexionAxel said:


> hey there kami.i'm requesting for avatar.i don't have the mood for set right now :/.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your stock isn't available :x
And ah, don't give me photobucket links, for some reason i can't see photobucket, use tinypic or something for reuploading :x


----------



## KohZa (Feb 9, 2010)

already reuploading the pic.hope its work .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Haha, you're welcome <3
> AND, it's right to surpass your current theme silly! I made REALLY long ago and sometimes when i see old things i made i get like (/facepalm/ how could i do something so simplistic? ><)
> 
> OH, and i have to tell you, related to the avatar :]. I think you can only use 150x150. 150x200 is given to certain users that won contests of different kinds, you know . And unless you did that, i doubt you can use it




Yeah you did but it's still amazing. You make the best themes. I'll probably be back in some months for a new one. The tone, the style, everything's just perfect with it. I'll switch over right now. 

I'm trying to see if I can get the 150x200 one placed on it since I know someone so hopefully it works out. It'll look even more amazing if they do it but even if they don't it'll look good.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Text: Boba Fett

   Text: Mandalore
Thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> already reuploading the pic.hope its work .


Oh, yep, works now. Lol Ken chan =)) it's been a while since i've done something with him XD



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah you did but it's still amazing. You make the best themes. I'll probably be back in some months for a new one. The tone, the style, everything's just perfect with it. I'll switch over right now.
> 
> I'm trying to see if I can get the 150x200 one placed on it since I know someone so hopefully it works out. It'll look even more amazing if they do it but even if they don't it'll look good.



Why thank you . My shop will be open for you to request again, hehe <3


Oh? i guess the main interest is the big mecha (for the sig i mean), right? I'll have it cropped and those little ones aren't quite fit there =))


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- ZexionAxel - 254
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
*​


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh? i guess the main interest is the big mecha (for the sig i mean), right? I'll have it cropped and those little ones aren't quite fit there =))



Yes indeed. 

Btw, could you add "Soundwave" some where in the avatar, and "Cries and screams are music to my ears." in the signature. 

Thanks.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Feb 10, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> What about me being a Romanian? Is it a bad thing or something?
> Thanks for the good luck wishes. And hopefully we'll talk more from now on if you won't use the extravagant talking like before XD. I disliked that :[
> 
> Oh... and maybe i can come up with a logo or something?
> or make it in some... red font? :x



If I were Hungarian or Russian, then yes, you being Romanian would be a bad thing; but to me, as an American, it's more like an exotic thing. Besides, I didn't know Romanians speak English as well as you do. I didn't realize the way I talked before was such a turn-off to people... Oh well, it won't be an issue for the time being so why care now? What WILL be an issue is me learning to type in a regular, informal mood again (it took me 17 minutes to type this one post without the flowery language).

Yes, if you feel up to making a logo I'd be glad to wear it. Red font, in Dante's case, would be appropriate.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> Btw, could you add "Soundwave" some where in the avatar, and "Cries and screams are music to my ears." in the signature.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh... please write that info in the main post where you requested otherwise i might not see it when the turn comes, ok?




~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> If I were Hungarian or Russian, then yes, you being Romanian would be a bad thing; but to me, as an American, it's more like an exotic thing. Besides, I didn't know Romanians speak English as well as you do. I didn't realize the way I talked before was such a turn-off to people... Oh well, it won't be an issue for the time being so why care now? What WILL be an issue is me learning to type in a regular, informal mood again (it took me 17 minutes to type this one post without the flowery language).
> 
> Yes, if you feel up to making a logo I'd be glad to wear it. Red font, in Dante's case, would be appropriate.



Or if you were Italian... haha. Though i doubt regular citizens would have much of a grudge to hold (in some cases). I'll write something more elaborate on VM, haha

And sure, i'll try to come up with something nice, maybe written in Devil May cry style?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2010)

i wonder if it's too big :/
​


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Whats that for?


----------



## Kobe (Feb 10, 2010)

what's that silhouette?


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Dante from DMC3.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmm.. yeah now that you said, he looks like Dante


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> Whats that for?



Well, a personalized credit for Son of Sparda =))



Kobe said:


> what's that silhouette?


baka baka 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Dante from DMC3.


Yeah, and apparently the Mael font resembles the devil may cry font the most, hmm.



Kobe said:


> Hmm.. yeah now that you said, he looks like Dante



Lol, stoopid =))


----------



## Kobe (Feb 10, 2010)

......


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well, a personalized credit for Son of Sparda =))



I see. It looks good.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Feb 10, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> i wonder if it's too big :/
> ​



At frst I thought it would be too big myself but then I compared it to other members' sigs after using it and mine isn't as big as theirs, so I don't have to worry about mods getting their feelings hurt and crying to me over sig size limits.

The credit is amazing, far better than anything I would've just written. Unsuprisingly enough, you matched the color scheme I was expecting flawlessly. I just realized with the sig and credit transparency I kinda got a 2-for-1 deal, I wonder what else I can get out of you. Oh and I'm glad you found such amusement in my short-term handicap; I bet you're tickled pink when listening to a mentally disabled kid try to finish a sentence in less than 30 breaths.

Didn't know you're an English major; from the way I used to type, I guess it should come as no surprise that I am too. I can't help but wonder if you speak with an accent IRL... You got beef with the Italianos too? Well it's probably safe to assume you're not a big fan of The Sopranos...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2010)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> At frst I thought it would be too big myself but then I compared it to other members' sigs after using it and mine isn't as big as theirs, so I don't have to worry about mods getting their feelings hurt and crying to me over sig size limits.
> 
> The credit is amazing, far better than anything I would've just written. Unsuprisingly enough, you matched the color scheme I was expecting flawlessly. I just realized with the sig and credit transparency I kinda got a 2-for-1 deal, I wonder what else I can get out of you. Oh and I'm glad you found such amusement in my short-term handicap; I bet you're tickled pink when listening to a mentally disabled kid try to finish a sentence in less than 30 breaths.
> 
> Didn't know you're an English major; from the way I used to type, I guess it should come as no surprise that I am too. I can't help but wonder if you speak with an accent IRL... You got beef with the Italianos too? Well it's probably safe to assume you're not a big fan of The Sopranos...



Sorry, but i sometimes have my "sick" pleasures so... . I guess you can call it that way, haha. And nah, the limit is 500 height, and your signature should be 300 and the credit is... 150 or smaller, so i knew it wouldn't be over limit.
Oh? You mean English is not your native language? Seriously? =)) Well Romanian is mine, and indeed it's similar to Italian (even though i didn't watch The Sopranos). Well people who heard me said i have more of the american accent instead of the English one.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Feb 10, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sorry, but i sometimes have my "sick" pleasures so... . I guess you can call it that way, haha. And nah, the limit is 500 height, and your signature should be 300 and the credit is... 150 or smaller, so i knew it wouldn't be over limit.
> Oh? You mean English is not your native language? Seriously? =)) Well Romanian is mine, and indeed it's similar to Italian (even though i didn't watch The Sopranos). Well people who heard me said i have more of the american accent instead of the English one.



Well of course you would speak English with an American accent, unless you learned English from a string of British teachers who talk like they have a throat full of butt cheeks, probably from having their heads up their asses... Oh I kid the British. You've probably guessed by now that America has a "Romania-Italy" type thing going on with England.

I was wondering if you speak English with a Romanian accent, but yes English is my native language; I majored in it because many business and legal professions here in the U.S. have a demand for people who have a strong command of the English language since so many Americans can barely speak it correctly. I also speak Spanish and German but have been trying to learn Japanese for the longest, unsuccessfully I might add.

One can only wonder what other "sick" pleasures you have... Suffocating puppies, licking babies, watching Keanu Reeves movies??? Mama warned me about women like you... Women who get tipsy in New Jersey restaurants and don't know that drinking like a fish can have you lying next to one because they _"didn't watch The Sopranos."_ Nah I'm just kidding but you should really give the show a try, it'll help you get in touch with your inner gangster.


----------



## krome (Feb 12, 2010)

and  please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2010)

Eh, I guess it's time for some work :]


----------



## krome (Feb 13, 2010)

Changed my request :x


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> hey there kami.i'm requesting for avatar.i don't have the mood for set right now :/.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
*​


----------



## KohZa (Feb 13, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​


thx kami .


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 14, 2010)

That's one long list, can I still request?  Set of this, do whatever you think works best.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Laex - 248
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2010)

Laex said:


> Can i have a set please?
> 
> Av, 150x150, Sig as large as fits under sig limits. Just a simple set, I'd like to keep the black and white colors, but anything you add that will make it look better is appreciated. No text, and borders are up to you.
> 
> ...






Can you use 150x200?  If you can then let me know and i'll get some avatar done​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- David Villa - 248
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2010)

David Villa said:


> editing
> 
> *Pics* whichever u think is best
> 
> ...







​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Aina - 249
- Morphine - 249
- Serp - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2010)

Aina said:


> Haven't had a new set in...years. D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hope you like it . I didn't have much to do with this kind of stock, sorry >>​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
*​


----------



## wes (Feb 14, 2010)

i love it pek delivered reps gonna put it in + credits now


----------



## Laex (Feb 14, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit. Even though this wasnt what i expected, i love it :33

I will be able to use the big av soon, so i'd just like to have one for when the time comes.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2010)

David Villa said:


> i love it pek delivered reps gonna put it in + credits now



 <3



Laex said:


> Oh shit. Even though this wasnt what i expected, i love it :33
> 
> I will be able to use the big av soon, so i'd just like to have one for when the time comes.



Oh? What were you expecting then?  I'm quite curious so tell me


----------



## Aina (Feb 14, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it . I didn't have much to do with this kind of stock, sorry >>​





No problem, I wished for something simple, and it looks absolutely wonderful. :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2010)

Aina said:


> No problem, I wished for something simple, and it looks absolutely wonderful. :33



You're welcome <3 Well you didn't say anything about it so i didn't know if you simply wanted a transparency that's why I went for this @__@. It's been a while since someone asked transparency only at me so... next time make sure to let me know, because i wouldn't even keep you in the big list for waiting either ^__^

Happy using <3


----------



## Laex (Feb 14, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh? What were you expecting then?  I'm quite curious so tell me



I dont know exactly  Maybe more like Kirstys? But then you wouldnt want to sets to be similar looking when the stock is of the same person? 

Although, It was better then what i hoped for ;]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2010)

Laex said:


> I dont know exactly  Maybe more like Kirstys? But then you wouldnt want to sets to be similar looking when the stock is of the same person?
> 
> Although, It was better then what i hoped for ;]



Oh, you were probably refering to the colours then? And... not really, it's not like I made it different because it was the same guy... though I just don't make similar things generally . And turn off sig please


----------



## Aina (Feb 14, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You're welcome <3 Well you didn't say anything about it so i didn't know if you simply wanted a transparency that's why I went for this @__@. It's been a while since someone asked transparency only at me so... next time make sure to let me know, because i wouldn't even keep you in the big list for waiting either ^__^
> 
> Happy using <3



I didn't did I. D:> I'll be more specific in the future. XD
If it was a simple transparency I'd of done it myself, otherwise, all the pretty graphics go to you. 

Thank you. <3


----------



## Laex (Feb 14, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh, you were probably refering to the colours then? And... not really, it's not like I made it different because it was the same guy... though I just don't make similar things generally . And turn off sig please



I cant describe it really... Both have your 'style' but its all.. FFFFFF idk. 
How can you make so many sets and them all so different. ._.

I always forget to do that....


----------



## Serp (Feb 15, 2010)

Emz I decided to come and check on you at work, and I see you removed my name from the set list


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 15, 2010)

Serp said:


> Emz I decided to come and check on you at work, and I see you removed my name from the set list



Hey... 

You said i can pick your sets so... i thought you wouldn't want that anymore


----------



## Serp (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok but it just seemed like waiting so long for it I deserved it  But its your choice, I will wear anything you do give.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 15, 2010)

Serp said:


> Ok but it just seemed like waiting so long for it I deserved it  But its your choice, I will wear anything you do give.



Hey hey hey, retro it's not your type. It's like someone gave you to wear cute kitties or ballerinas


----------



## Serp (Feb 15, 2010)

Actually I was gonna go back to my very first username for about 2week~month and wear that set. I was feeling nostalgic.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 15, 2010)

Guess who's back 

With a request Im sure you'll enjoy making 



Avy please  do your magic and maybe add just: Hugh?


----------



## Koroshi (Feb 15, 2010)

Set


Get the guy with Green hair
Size: 150 x 200
Border: Anything that's nice.
Text: Terumi


Size: Anything that's nice
Border: Same as above
Text: Ouroboros


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 15, 2010)

Senior set with a 150x200 ava.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Guess I'll finally come in here and see if you'll be so kind as to make me an ava. 

Stock: 
Size: 150x150 (wish I had 150x200 ;-
Border/Effect: Whatever you fancy, I trust your artistic instinct
Text: Gentleman Pugilist. If it works with the avatar, at least. If not, just the image then.

To go along with , if that helps.

Much appreciated. =]


----------



## Proxy (Feb 17, 2010)

New request. Not sure if it'll be allowed, so is it possible please let me know.



Aside from that, I'd like a 150x150 set of the male's head and possibly his shoulders with the top left and bottom right corners left as they are but the other two corners rounded. 

For the set, I'd like a senior sized one with the same rounded corners as the avatar. No special effects please. I'm liking how the pic is currently. Last thing, a border around both would be cool. Much thanks in advance.

Make me set come true


----------



## Roy (Feb 17, 2010)

Avatar
Senior Size

Text: Dean Martin

Also, can I have a version with text, and one without? 

Just do your thing.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 17, 2010)

Omg guys, i've been away for 2 days and the shop list got  

 <3
Adding you on the list. I'm in holiday now so i promise i'll start working from tomorrow


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 17, 2010)

You're THAT good


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 17, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Kirsty - 256
- Hangatýr - 257
- Roy - 257
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257

*​


----------



## Morphine (Feb 17, 2010)

you list breaking avatar wanting people  i'll never get my set at this rate


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 17, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> You're THAT good


And GUESS who's that good at flattering 



Morphine said:


> you list breaking avatar wanting people  i'll never get my set at this rate



You really want it?  I don't know why, but i always get the impression you're more of the type who changes sets like socks


----------



## Roy (Feb 17, 2010)

Its not our fault that you're so damn good.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 17, 2010)

I know Im good at it  but its the truth


----------



## Morphine (Feb 17, 2010)

well, I used to but I don't change that often now.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh fark, feel free to scratch my request. New things have come up and I got hyped. D: Sorry to waste your time, Yuki~


----------



## Bones (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 










I am requesting avatar for each pic. 150 by 200 and 150 by 150 for each pic.
Thanks

EDIT: Atlantic shop is doing a different pic request for me and ask him if it was okay if I request two different pics in this shop and he said ok.

I don't know the policy, so if I am doing something wrong let me know.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Kirsty - 256
- Roy - 257
- Bones - 257
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Guess who's back
> 
> With a request Im sure you'll enjoy making
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Roy - 257
- Bones - 257
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257

*​


----------



## Roy (Feb 20, 2010)

lol, I stole one of your customers. XDDDD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Roy said:


> Avatar
> Senior Size
> 
> Text: Dean Martin
> ...


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Roy said:


> lol, I stole one of your customers. XDDDD



Which one?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Bones - 257
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257

*​


----------



## Roy (Feb 20, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​




Great as always! Thanks <33


Hangat?r said:


> Oh fark, feel free to scratch my request. New things have come up and I got hyped. D: Sorry to waste your time, Yuki~



lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2010)

Happy Wood Day Emilia 



(Non animated)


----------



## Roy (Feb 20, 2010)

I look so classy with my new avatar


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Happy Wood Day Emilia
> 
> 
> 
> (Non animated)



.....




Roy said:


> I look so classy with my new avatar



It's not much silly ^__^ <3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA   

When you see all the people around NF with Yamato Wood avys and are thinking boy, I'd like to join them, you'll thank me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Bones said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> When you see all the people around NF with Yamato Wood avys and are thinking boy, I'd like to join them, you'll thank me



I'm not up for trends Peter  Especially for those who lack taste and artistic cuteness


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2010)

Laaaaaame-ooooooo

The taste is of success and the beauty is inside


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 249
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Morphine said:


> set please dear
> 
> I want it vivid and colorful. don't mind waiting ;]]






There wasn't much i could do with such a stock  She didn't even have the shoulders included in the pic​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257

*​


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Em


----------



## Ender (Feb 20, 2010)

ALMOST MY TURRNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Thanks Em


You're welcome 


-Ender- said:


> ALMOST MY TURRNNNNNNNN!!!



Yep . Sorry it took quite a while 

/is happy about her deviantart/
Check signature for link and stuff . It will be permanently updated, for those who are interested :3


----------



## Kobe (Feb 20, 2010)

I wonder if I should request a set


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Kobe said:


> I wonder if I should request a set



You probably shouldn't


----------



## Kobe (Feb 20, 2010)

why


----------



## Damaris (Feb 20, 2010)

I dunno if I can request both of these. If I can't, just do the transparency.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Damaris said:


> I dunno if I can request both of these. If I can't, just do the transparency.



Oh, you can have them both, don't worry. Come back tomorrow, I'm in bed and i don't have a mouse here and i can't do it right now, otherwise it's a pretty easy thing to do ^___^


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2010)

Could I get a senior avatar of this?

Thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

Damaris said:


> I dunno if I can request both of these. If I can't, just do the transparency.



Is it good? :]


​


----------



## Damaris (Feb 23, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Is it good? :]
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you so much! pek
I adore the avatars especially.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

Damaris said:


> Thank you so much! pek
> I adore the avatars especially.



Compared to what I'm supposed to do here you gave me almost "no" work silly . <3


----------



## Emily (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah she's awesome you hear 

/random spam


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> Could I get a senior avatar of this?
> 
> Thanks!



Didn't know exactly what you wanted so... 
​


----------



## Fenix (Feb 23, 2010)

Can I get a transparent signature of just the two people in this picture? Thanks


*Spoiler*: __ 








EDIT: Ops


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

Fenix said:


> Can I get a transparent signature of just the two people in this picture? Thanks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Close the signature please?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

Fenix said:


> Can I get a transparent signature of just the two people in this picture? Thanks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Don't forget to credit :]​


----------



## Fenix (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow

Hold on a sec

Okay lol, had to sort out the sig stuff. That looks ridiculously good, thanks a ton.

Is it okay I credit by just putting this  below my sig or do you prefer a link? I have the picture for now.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

Fenix said:


> Wow
> 
> Hold on a sec
> 
> ...



Well I didn't only take out the background but smoothened the colours and modified them too.

You can add it like this





And this way include both the link to shop and credit too. Just quote my post and copy exactly :]

Glad you like it ^__^


----------



## Fenix (Feb 23, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well I didn't only take out the background but smoothened the colours and modified them too.
> 
> You can add it like this
> 
> ...



I ended up using this text  lol, because no matter how I position the picture it didn't look quite balanced. Hope that's okay.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

Fenix said:


> I ended up using this text  lol, because no matter how I position the picture it didn't look quite balanced. Hope that's okay.



Sure, i don't mind


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

So list is this, working on Mihawk now.

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Dracule Mihawk - 249
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> If you like you can use the bottom one for the avy. Otherwise the top pic is fine.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, whatever you wanna do.
> ...



It's been a while indeed :/...


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Ender - 250
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257

*​


----------



## KohZa (Feb 23, 2010)

hi there kami.requesting 170x170 profile avy. 



i just wanted the avy of the guy and add a text Arumat The Soul Reaper.

 Thx Again .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> hi there kami.requesting 170x170 profile avy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, that guy has his head cut . How am i supposed to "fix" it?  It will look stupid but... i'll try 

Oh, btw, you requested this, right? Can you tell me who the guy is, his name, and the manga?


----------



## KohZa (Feb 23, 2010)

oh that guy is Kazu from air gear.its a good manga.

about my request you can do whatever you want with it .its just a profile picture,so i don't really mind .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> oh that guy is Kazu from air gear.its a good manga.
> 
> about my request you can do whatever you want with it .its just a profile picture,so i don't really mind .



Oh, ok. Don't worry, i'll come up with something


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2010)

Avatar
All I need is a transparent, no effects.



Signature


Transparent, no effects, resize to max sig size.


----------



## Ender (Feb 23, 2010)

im next     -hyper-


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Avatar
> All I need is a transparent, no effects.
> 
> 
> ...






Like this?​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 24, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> hi there kami.requesting 170x170 profile avy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 24, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> Set pls
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 24, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257

*​


----------



## Ender (Feb 24, 2010)

TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pek pek pek pek

edit: would u mind if i edited the avas or if u can?  this is gonna be a shared set (obv ) and the other person doesnt have senior limits =/


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah that's good thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Feb 24, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​


perfect .thx again kami.had to spread first before i can rep you again .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

I'M NEXT.


----------



## Roy (Feb 25, 2010)

set request


Avy
size: senior
text: Death of Neon
one version with text, one withough

sig

Text: Death of Neon
same as avy. one version with text, one without 
size: whatever looks good

Just do your thing ^-^


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello ma'am could I please get a Senior size set of this please


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 25, 2010)

heya Kami! it has been a very long time.
I was wondering if you could do me a set of this pic:

Not the entire pic but just enough of sui and terumi.

please tell me if it is ok. :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry pals D: I had no internetz for a week D: Damn internet :I...

I'll get back on work sometime soon :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 1, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> edit: would u mind if i edited the avas or if u can?  this is gonna be a shared set (obv ) and the other person doesnt have senior limits =/



Stop being so pek on me, it's not that much . And sorry lol, you waited for so long for an avatar... @__@. She could have uploaded like that too, it would work without being 125x125



Sephiroth said:


> Yeah that's good thanks.


You're welcome


ZexionAxel said:


> perfect .thx again kami.had to spread first before i can rep you again .


fine 


Atlantic Storm said:


> I'M NEXT.



yep you are. sorry for my... "offline" week /facepalms/


----------



## Kobe (Mar 1, 2010)

pek pek pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 1, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260

*​


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2010)

weeeeeeeee here we go!

I know how it is to not have internet Kami  it is a royal pain and sometimes a despair.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 1, 2010)

Could you make me a set of this Em? 



Do whatever you want with it


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 1, 2010)

so close


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2010)

I cant wait for mine. 

I wont be holding my breathe though xD


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! You're graphics are inspirational, man! Great job! Obviously can't request yet, but boy, do I want to. You're work is amazing!


----------



## Kobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Order request list:
> 
> ~Avatars~
> ---------------------------
> ...



+1 


*Spoiler*: __ 








make a set out of that plox Emi-hime :33

150*200 avy as usual x2, Ace and Luffy as seperate


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 3, 2010)

So my friend showed me this picture.

And it was so awesome.

I was like okay something needs to be done with it.

So here I am.

Sig from this


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2010)

holy fuck that's awesome


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Kobe - 261
- Sunuvmann - 261

*​


----------



## wes (Mar 4, 2010)

imma drop my request already before the list gets even longer 

*piccy*



*logo*



*text *

This Is My Church

and somewhere else

PSV Is My Religion

*colours*

whatever u think is best for the set 



if the stadium itself already is to much for the siggy you can drop the logo 
whats important for me is that i can see the P S V on the stands

logo is optional so il leave that to you you know whats right



David Villa said:


> oh damn i completely forgot to say yuki can u make the ava out of the PSV logo?


----------



## Sunako (Mar 4, 2010)

Avatar please <3
First time here


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2010)

David Villa said:


> imma drop my request already before the list gets even longer
> 
> *piccy*
> 
> ...


I'm already scared 



Sunako said:


> Avatar please <3
> First time here



Oh. It shouldn't take long since it's an av :]

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Atlantic Storm - 251
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Kobe - 261
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261

*​


----------



## wes (Mar 4, 2010)

scared? 

should i pick something else then?

i have tons of stuf in my mind 

its your choice i dont mind


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2010)

David Villa said:


> scared?
> 
> should i pick something else then?
> 
> ...



No no, i was referring to the list . Don't worry, I like that, it's different from "putting football guys into a background "


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Kami
> 
> *Stock:*
> Avatar:
> ...



Well my bad if you don't like it. I don't know why I didn't tell you from the start that the stock is problematic. And now... I guess i felt like it's too late, and you were enthusiastic about being your turn so... I did what came to my mind. Sorry @__@

PS: tinypic didn't work so i used a random uploader
Hope you can see the pics.



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Jotaro Kujo - 254
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Kobe - 261
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261

*​


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 4, 2010)

Kami do you think my stock will work?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Avatar please <3
> First time here


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2010)

Kizaru said:


> Kami do you think my stock will work?



Your stock? Oh, the bug-man? Yeah quality is pretty good and it has shoulders so i can put it in a background :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Text: Boba Fett
> 
> Text: Mandalore
> Thanks.



Here ya got it :]


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Kobe - 261
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261

*​


----------



## valerian (Mar 5, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here ya got it :]
> 
> 
> ​



OMFG that looks awesome!  Thank you very much!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> OMFG that looks awesome!  Thank you very much!



Thanks <3. I'm amazed it ended up nicely, I made it around 12am 

Oh, of course, and the... apologies for taking so long =))


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Krome - 255
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Kobe - 261
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261

*​

I'll take care of some requests today :]


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

You got my other request, right?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> You got my other request, right?



Obviously, why didn't you post it here?


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

I was already VM'ing you so I just took out 2 birds with one stone, I guess.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2010)

stock- 

*Avatar*

Of the two wearing helmets in the center

Size-150x150

Border-Thin and black

No effects

*Signature*

Size-Max signature size

Border-Thin black border

No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krome (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm next.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 5, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> stock-
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...






Hope you don't mind the small tonality modifications. 
And the two in the middle with helmets being Louise and Graham Aker, eh? ​


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:
			
		

> And the two in the middle with helmets being Louise and Graham Aker, eh?


                            .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2010)

krome said:


> and  please.




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Kobe - 261
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261

*​

Man Roy, you be stalking eh?


----------



## Kobe (Mar 6, 2010)

damn.. those Medicine Seller sets are always awesome.


----------



## Roy (Mar 6, 2010)

Get your shit straighted up.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2010)

Kobe said:


> damn.. those Medicine Seller sets are always awesome.



I was amazed how popular were the One piece sets i made on Deviantart . People really overate those stick figures lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> Get your shit straighted up.



Lol. I seriously dunno what do you expect me to do awesome with an avatar . It's so little space that I prefer to let it... barely "touch it" .


You probably like to credit me, that is ​


----------



## Roy (Mar 6, 2010)

I love crediting you


----------



## Kobe (Mar 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I was amazed how popular were the One piece sets i made on Deviantart . People really overate those stick figures lol



nahh.. they are really awesome.. it's a colour-fest, joy to watch.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> I love crediting you


I noticed that . You love putting "<3" after my name 



Kobe said:


> nahh.. they are really awesome.. it's a colour-fest, joy to watch.



You know what came to my mind? 
Maybe you should have someone else sometime, request a set you want . If i'll have the impression i'll do it for someone else, maybe it will get right in the end . I think it's some sort of autosuggestion that it never ends right when i do something for you. lol


----------



## Kobe (Mar 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You know what came to my mind?
> Maybe you should have someone else sometime, request a set you want . If i'll have the impression i'll do it for someone else, maybe it will get right in the end . I think it's some sort of autosuggestion that it never ends right when i do something for you. lol



Just copy paste what you do for others  Is that so hard 

why am I the only exception? 

(or gimme every brush, background you got.. maybe I'll get it right after some time.. I'm a good apprentice after all )


----------



## Roy (Mar 6, 2010)

I do!       pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2010)

Kobe said:


> Just copy paste what you do for others  Is that so hard
> 
> why am I the only exception?
> 
> (or gimme every brush, background you got.. maybe I'll get it right after some time.. I'm a good apprentice after all )



 Yes it's hard, pff. And i don't make random backgrounds man -__-
Also, it's because you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who expects a lot and that makes me try to do something... amazing. Wait. There's a difference. I might make awesome things but when i'm not aware of it. If i think i should do something awesome then it won't work . Anyway, enough with the talk. I'll post the updated list, pack my baggage and go home


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Kobe - 261
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261

*​


----------



## Kobe (Mar 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yes it's hard, pff. And i don't make random backgrounds man -__-
> Also, it's because you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who expects a lot and that makes me try to do something... amazing. Wait. There's a difference. I might make awesome things but when i'm not aware of it. If i think i should do something awesome then it won't work . Anyway, enough with the talk. I'll post the updated list, pack my baggage and go home



I don't expect a lot  I just want to see the same quality you do for others  but it's like intentionally you refuse to do it 

anyway... I'm waiting~


----------



## krome (Mar 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



Thank you so much.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2010)

Kobe said:


> I don't expect a lot  I just want to see the same quality you do for others  but it's like intentionally you refuse to do it
> 
> anyway... I'm waiting~


If you intend to wait then i hope you'll have in mind changing that... stock I can't remember very well, right?




krome said:


> Thank you so much.



You're welcome :3


----------



## Kobe (Mar 6, 2010)

what's wrong with stock?


----------



## Sanbi (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd like a Set please. 

If you could I would like the text to read Crush, Tengumaru in the Sig, and Love in the avatar. I would please like the sig of the right panel showing Love with his Mask on, and the ava of the upper left panel showing him taking of the mask. If not just use whichever panel you want for the avatar please. Oh, and if it is too troublesome, just use the right panel for the avatar too. 

I would like some nice fire effects to go along with the set please.


----------



## Okami (Mar 7, 2010)

Set please. :33

Text: The Six Paths of Pain.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 7, 2010)

omg  did I got banned from the list?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 8, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kizaru - 255
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Kobe - 261
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261
- Sanbi - 263
- Uchiha Obito - 263

*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 8, 2010)

Kobe said:


> what's wrong with stock?


Maybe you'll change your mind or add some other options meanwhile.

There's nothing wrong with a stock till the point that it's me that has to work with it?



Suigetsu said:


> omg  did I got banned from the list?



you were banned a few days ago?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

kinda, but I returned


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2010)

Kizaru said:


> That's one long list, can I still request?  Set of this, do whatever you think works best.



Who is this bug-man btw? Or from what series is he?


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Kobe - 261
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261
- Sanbi - 263
- Uchiha Obito - 263

*​


----------



## KohZa (Mar 9, 2010)

request set for kami .




Avy:150x150
Sig:i want you too remove the text in the sig and replace it with "Black leg Sanji",if only its possoble.
just do what you think is best and hope the pic is working for you .


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 9, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Who is this bug-man btw? Or from what series is he?
> 
> 
> ​



SO GOOOOOOOOOD! 



I don't know exactly from what series he is though.


----------



## Dalis (Mar 9, 2010)

Set please. 150X150 ava.
Work your magic 

Oh and I want both Naruto and Sasuke in the same frame for the avy


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> request set for kami .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not working :/. Says hotlink is not allowed :x




Kizaru said:


> SO GOOOOOOOOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know exactly from what series he is though.


Thanks .
And you're welcome 



nanagonana said:


> Set please. 150X150 ava.
> Work your magic
> 
> Oh and I want both Naruto and Sasuke in the same frame for the avy



Hmm.. i had something done with that stock :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2010)

nanagonana said:


> Set please. 150X150 ava.
> Work your magic
> 
> Oh and I want both Naruto and Sasuke in the same frame for the avy






You like this?​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Koroshi - 257
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Kobe - 261
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261
- Sanbi - 263
- Uchiha Obito - 263
- ZexionAxel - 263

*​


----------



## KohZa (Mar 9, 2010)

oh its not working.wel i guess i'll find a new one.i 'll tekk you when i get a new one .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> oh its not working.wel i guess i'll find a new one.i 'll tekk you when i get a new one .



Ok, just edit your post when you find it, or repost it. But if you can see the picture, can't you save it on your computer and upload it on tinypic or something?


----------



## KohZa (Mar 9, 2010)

already upload it at tinypic and re-upload it here now you can check my request.hopefully its working this time .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> already upload it at tinypic and re-upload it here now you can check my request.hopefully its working this time .



Oh yeah, it does this time. Told you so. And isn't that guy... Sanji? or whatever his name was 

Turn off sig btw :]


----------



## KohZa (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah he is sanji .damn me for forgetting to turn off my sig .


----------



## Proxy (Mar 9, 2010)

Moving on up...can't wait


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Set
> 
> 
> Get the guy with Green hair
> ...






Can you tell me what's the guy's name btw? Terumi Blazblue?

Don't forget to credit as well btw​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Proxy - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261
- Sanbi - 263
- Uchiha Obito - 263
- ZexionAxel - 263

*​


----------



## Dalis (Mar 10, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You like this?​



Thank you. I like it very much


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2010)

Proxy said:


> New request. Not sure if it'll be allowed, so is it possible please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sorry for having you wait so long... if i read what you asked properly, i would've done it soon after you requested -__-
And also, I don't know if it's allowed or not... I mean it has some "nudity" but I guess it depends on what mods think about it :/​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2010)

nanagonana said:


> Thank you. I like it very much



You're welcome :]. You need to add some credit too, in your signature by the way.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261
- Sanbi - 263
- Uchiha Obito - 263
- ZexionAxel - 263

*​


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Kami before I request I wanted to ask If your able to do these kinda graphics as its sorta of the design/outline of my request


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


​


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 10, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Can you tell me what's the guy's name btw? Terumi Blazblue?
> 
> Don't forget to credit as well btw​



Terumi Yuuki from BlazBlue,

and thanks.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> Hey Kami before I request I wanted to ask If your able to do these kinda graphics as its sorta of the design/outline of my request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Which one exactly? Show me your stock. You wanted it done in that way? like the O thing with Yammi or the other sig?
I'm confused.​


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 10, 2010)

Something like this in terms of sig  ^

And Avy wise like the yammy one where its a number or symbol with the character inside it.

Both would be Senior size.

Well I was hoping you'd make me a Kizaru from One Piece based one. Instead of the Numbers I would want it replaced by the Word "*Admiral*". And where the Espada knights seem to have a font go along with their characters I would want it to say "*Speed of Light*".

The Stocks (since it seems it uses two/multiple pictures in it) would be these two

(Kizaru's The one in the yellow suit)





I'd rep and cred and post a link to your shop. I'll be repping you more then once because obviously the set I"m asking for takes more work then the normal as well as the quality being excellent.

It's up to you whether you accept the request but I'll definetly hold up my word and pay you back for the hard work.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks again for the set


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Thanks again for the set


You're welcome ^__^




Rakiyo said:


> Something like this in terms of sig  ^
> 
> And Avy wise like the yammy one where its a number or symbol with the character inside it.
> 
> ...



OH... you mean that type of design. Well It's not that difficult though it's not the type I regularly do so.. hope i'll do it right.

So the speed light pic (the kick one) will be the "background" picture, and kizaru on chair will be the main one, right? You want big fonts like that added too? And btw, the pictures are different, one's a manga panel so I don't know how those would look together. Plus the manga one isn't that clear as the Ulquiorra one is, you know? His face is barely visible.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261
- Sanbi - 263
- Uchiha Obito - 263
- ZexionAxel - 263
- Rakyio - 264

*​


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 10, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You're welcome ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I want the fonts. The Word "Admiral" should be at the fore front while "Speed of Light" Should act as a divider between the fore and background pics.

Yeah unfortunately Oda isn't the clearest of artists and Its about as good as quality as I could find concerning the kick. If you could revert the colors to be Orange or yellow instead of black and white I think it'd make it look better though.

Thanks Glad you took on the request ^_^


----------



## Roy (Mar 11, 2010)

Almost my turn. O:


EDIT: Also, for my request I was hoping you can keep the colors that he already has on...you know the pool of colors on the ground and on his face. Thanks! =3

Do your thing and whatnot, but I'm trying to show the "death of neon" aka the colors he's killed. lol ;p


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 14, 2010)

Could i get a 150 x 150 avy of daz bones in the top left corner pls. 


Thx


----------



## Juli (Mar 15, 2010)

Requesting a set..<3

Ava
Size: 150x200
Border: Yes, whatever looks nice



Sig
Size: Up to you
Border: Yes, whatever looks nice
Text: Bonten


I hope the stocks are okay..


----------



## wes (Mar 15, 2010)

oh damn i completely forgot to say yuki can u make the ava out of the PSV logo?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2010)

set request

avatar: 125x125 and 150x200

signature: 450x400 

borders: yes solid and thin  one squared one rounded

effects: yes u decide what effect

text: itsmylfe on the sig

*stock*


thank you


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 16, 2010)

Senior set with 150 by 200 avy.



Thanks. Do whatever would look sexy. It should have a sporty basketball feel to it though


----------



## Dalis (Mar 16, 2010)

Set please.
Dotted border for both sig and avy.

Avy:



Siggy: can you squish these pics into one or two sigs? 


Give it that awesomeness like in the anime


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh My God


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Reincarnation - 265
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261
- Sanbi - 263
- Uchiha Obito - 263
- ZexionAxel - 263
- Rakyio - 264
- Juli - 265
- itsmylife - 265
- Dracule Mihawk - 265
- nanagonana - 265
*​


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 17, 2010)

Can I request an avy seperately because I only have 150 by 200 avatar priveleges for a limited time...

If not then cancel my set, I'll ask later.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 17, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Who is this bug-man btw? Or from what series is he?





Kizaru said:


> SO GOOOOOOOOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know exactly from what series he is though.



not 100% sure, but i think that's Kamen Rider Gills from Agito. Possibly Exceed Gills.


----------



## Dalis (Mar 19, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh My God



OMG nononono...whatever happened to the pictures? It wasn't like that! it was hawt....but I like that pic now so just make the set outta them.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2010)

nanagonana said:


> OMG nononono...whatever happened to the pictures? It wasn't like that! it was hawt....but I like that pic now so just make the set outta them.



My "Omg" reaction was at the damn long list @_@

And i don't get what you mean there, you posted a single picture 6,7 times, wtf :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Reincarnation - 265
- Dracule Mihawk - 265
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261
- Sanbi - 263
- Uchiha Obito - 263
- ZexionAxel - 263
- Rakyio - 264
- Juli - 265
- itsmylife - 265
- Dracule Mihawk - 265
- nanagonana - 265
*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> Could i get a 150 x 150 avy of daz bones in the top left corner pls.
> 
> 
> Thx




Hope you like it. Don't forget to credit as well. And thanks for waiting ^__^​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Dracule Mihawk - 265
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261
- Sanbi - 263
- Uchiha Obito - 263
- ZexionAxel - 263
- Rakyio - 264
- Juli - 265
- itsmylife - 265
- Dracule Mihawk - 265
- nanagonana - 265
*​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Senior set with 150 by 200 avy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Do whatever would look sexy. It should have a sporty basketball feel to it though




I was lazy to get other versions, sorry 
Actually not lazy but you know I'm not the type to make versions :/
Hope it's good​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261
- Sanbi - 263
- Uchiha Obito - 263
- ZexionAxel - 263
- Rakyio - 264
- Juli - 265
- itsmylife - 265
- Dracule Mihawk - 265
- nanagonana - 265
*​


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 20, 2010)

Set

Avatar: 

Size: 150 x 150 and 150 x 200
Border: anything
Effects: up to you

Sig: 

Just do anything that makes it look nice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 20, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Aldo Raine - 257
- Roy - 260
- Hellion - 260
- Suigetsu - 260
- Kirsty - 260
- Sunuvmann - 261
- David Villa - 261
- Sanbi - 263
- Uchiha Obito - 263
- ZexionAxel - 263
- Rakyio - 264
- Juli - 265
- itsmylife - 265
- Dracule Mihawk - 265
- nanagonana - 265
- Koroshi - 265
*​


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 20, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it. Don't forget to credit as well. And thanks for waiting ^__^​


Thx its great but could i get one without the txt though...sorry i should have said something in the beginning


----------



## Dalis (Mar 21, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> My "Omg" reaction was at the damn long list @_@
> 
> And i don't get what you mean there, you posted a single picture 6,7 times, wtf :/



no, those were actually different pics but somebody must have messed them up :/ But anyway, please do as i request.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 22, 2010)

Never..Mine


----------



## Dante10 (Mar 23, 2010)

Senior Set with vertical signature please.
Text: "All Wet"


----------



## Laex (Mar 24, 2010)

Av plz :3  Just make it pretty, you can do anything you want...


Edit: 150x200 too :33


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey dear kamishiro, I ve remade my mind.
Instead of a set with the goods that I gave to yah, would you kindley do one of the following?

However not with all characters, just Deadpool, the cowgirl (outlaw) and the guy in green with the old lady behind him.

I mean what do you think? would you find fun on doing it? or meh...

Or how about one with this deadpool:

hmm now that I think of it, I should cut that yellow circle with deadpool and turn it into an avy.


----------



## Anjali (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello ~

As vrea si eu un set cu , te rog. Sig + ava, fara multe modificari sau efecte la imagine. Preferabil cu dotted border la avatar.
Cand ai tu timp, nu te grabi <3

Thanks !


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope youre okay Emilia


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 23, 2010)

I was thinking that I wanted something special done to this image, and you were the first person I thought of.

I'd like you to add wings and a halo to this image, along with the creative magic you conger up to make things look better than the average person can imagine.


----------



## wes (Apr 25, 2010)

anyone know what happened to yuki i know she takes break from the shop sometimes but a month thats long even for her


----------



## KohZa (Apr 25, 2010)

unfortunately i don't know either :/.


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey, can I request a set even though I only have 159 posts  cause atm?
I'm sure my rep makes up for it :x


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 12, 2010)

Gods... this place is a total mess.

Look guys, I'm definitely not taking the requests that have been made like... 1,2 months ago. People might have decided to take them to another shop, and so on. After reading this message, if you still want that and you haven't requested to some other place, then repost your message.

I'll make a new list.
Sorry for the inconvenience :/


----------



## wes (May 12, 2010)

David Villa said:


> imma drop my request already before the list gets even longer
> 
> *piccy*
> 
> ...



reposting glad to have you back yuki i was worried


----------



## KohZa (May 12, 2010)

so can i request a new one with new stock?if so then.... 



avy:senior sized 
sig:do whatever looks good.
text:Red Devil of Battlefield 

thats all .


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2010)

set please :33
 just make it hot and smexy :33

on sig have " i must confess that i feel like a monster"

both junior and senior sizes have both narutos in it please for avas and sig big with effects 

semi round border semi rounded make it look like this 



*stock*


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> set request
> 
> 
> Avy
> ...



Reposting. 

I stayed loyal. :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 13, 2010)

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- David Villa - 266
- Zexion Axel - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- Roy - 266
*​


----------



## Juli (May 13, 2010)

Juli said:


> Requesting a set..<3
> 
> Ava
> Size: 150x200
> ...



Glad to have you back..<3


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

I know this might be asking for too much, but, could the ones that possibly requested theirs a few months back make the top of the list?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 13, 2010)

Juli said:


> Glad to have you back..<3


Thanks dear <3



Roy said:


> I know this might be asking for too much, but, could the ones that possibly requested theirs a few months back make the top of the list?



I actually thought of checking the old long list and make the sets in order. You impatient you <3
Actually I don't blame you 

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- David Villa - 266
- Zexion Axel - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- Roy - 266
- Juli - 266
*​


----------



## valerian (May 13, 2010)

Just an avatar please.

Welcome back btw


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 13, 2010)

^thanks 

*Order request list:

~Avatars~
- Jotaro Kujo - 267
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- David Villa - 266
- Zexion Axel - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- Roy - 266
- Juli - 266
*​


----------



## wes (May 13, 2010)

so according to old list roy is first then me? 

i can live with that  

im just glad your back i havent requested a set anywhere else just wanted yours


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

Yes, I can live with that as well.


----------



## krome (May 13, 2010)

and  please. ~


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Jotaro Kujo - 267
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- David Villa - 266
- Zexion Axel - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- Roy - 266
- Juli - 266
- krome - 267​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just an avatar please.
> 
> Welcome back btw



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- David Villa - 266
- Zexion Axel - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- Roy - 266
- Juli - 266
- krome - 267​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Reposting.
> 
> I stayed loyal. :3



Ah i forgot to add the text to the avatar too but nevermind 






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- David Villa - 266
- Zexion Axel - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- Juli - 266
- krome - 267​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

David Villa said:


> reposting glad to have you back yuki i was worried







Sorry if it's too simple :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Zexion Axel - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- Juli - 266
- krome - 267​*


----------



## Okami (May 15, 2010)

Wtf, youre back.  nice. 

 Set pls.


I hope you can make me a great set with this pic.  

sankyu yuki.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> Wtf, youre back.  nice.
> 
> Set pls.
> 
> ...



Oh man, it's reversed and even the shoulders are cropped 

Err... Gotta say, i don't work much with these kinds of stocks but i can try . you want it kept reversed?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Zexion Axel - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- Juli - 266
- krome - 267
- okami - 267​*


----------



## Okami (May 15, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh man, it's reversed and even the shoulders are cropped
> 
> Err... Gotta say, i don't work much with these kinds of stocks but i can try . you want it kept reversed?



Mhm maybe only a Avy? okay an avy.  i guess, it's better. lol 

Nope, don't reversed.


----------



## wes (May 15, 2010)

i love it  

but u forgot the text 



> text
> 
> This Is My Church
> 
> ...



is it stil possible to get it in or is it to much to ask?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> Mhm maybe only a Avy? okay an avy.  i guess, it's better. lol
> 
> Nope, don't reversed.


Lol we speak in such a complicated way . So I'll have it reversed to normal for the avatar. Sure.




David Villa said:


> i love it
> 
> but u forgot the text
> 
> ...



I forgot . My mind didn't see that, it's almost 1am. But sure, it's not that hard


----------



## wes (May 15, 2010)

its ok il forgive u this time


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

David Villa said:


> its ok il forgive u this time







​


----------



## wes (May 15, 2010)

thx pek

also 

:ho 

see you next time yuki 

hopefully not in 2 and a half months


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 15, 2010)

David Villa said:


> thx pek
> 
> also
> 
> ...



Sorry dude . Also, you had some replacement so don't worry about it  <3


----------



## wes (May 15, 2010)

was some football and politics stuf i put there myself  

i wouldnt dare to wear someone elses sets only yours are good enough 

anyways imma leave the thread now until my next request dont wanna spam your thread again


----------



## Roy (May 15, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ah i forgot to add the text to the avatar too but nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are... amazing.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2010)

David Villa said:


> was some football and politics stuf i put there myself
> 
> i wouldnt dare to wear someone elses sets only yours are good enough
> 
> anyways imma leave the thread now until my next request dont wanna spam your thread again



Well Commander Red said the same thing about you being such a loyal customer  and you'd only wear my sets <3
Thanks 



Roy said:


> You are... amazing.



And you're welcome  <3


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2010)

requesting before you're too piled up

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Square
Requirements: I want some sparkling effects and colourization.
Text: Dark & Light

thanks in advance


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2010)

Morphine said:


> requesting before you're too piled up
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...



Oh? I had a similar set done some time ago.
This one.


You know it? I didn't make it for someone, it was for one of the weekly contests​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Zexion Axel - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- Juli - 266
- krome - 267
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268​*


----------



## Kirsty (May 16, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Could you make me a set of this Em?
> 
> 
> 
> Do whatever you want with it



Please       :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kirsty - 268
- Zexion Axel - 266
- Juli - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- krome - 267
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268
​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> set req. please^^



I'm sorry but if you read the first page you'll see you don't meet the posts requirements to request :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Please       :33






There wasn't much to do about it, sorry ;/​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Zexion Axel - 266
- Juli - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- krome - 267
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268
​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> so can i request a new one with new stock?if so then....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here it is .
Can you tell me who the guy is btw? 
Wanna put it on my devart profile too 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Juli - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- krome - 267
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268
​*


----------



## Kirsty (May 16, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## KohZa (May 16, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Here it is .
> Can you tell me who the guy is btw?
> Wanna put it on my devart profile too
> 
> ...


oh awesome .you're amazing kami .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 16, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Thank you





ZexionAxel said:


> oh awesome .you're amazing kami .



You're welcome guys .


----------



## Roy (May 18, 2010)

Can you possibly make me an avy of this?


----------



## Kiki (May 19, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever you think would make it beautiful<3
Text: Anything you think would look good
Border: Up to you

Thanks<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Roy - 268
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Juli - 266
- itsmylife - 266
- krome - 267
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268
- Kiki - 269

Ima work on something today 
​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2010)

Roy said:


> Can you possibly make me an avy of this?



Sup? 
​


----------



## Roy (May 19, 2010)

Marry me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2010)

Roy said:


> Marry me



*slaps first then slaps for a second time*

You're too young for me kid


----------



## Roy (May 19, 2010)

I'll be 18 soon.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2010)

Roy said:


> I'll be 18 soon.



And I'm 20 . I'll be 21 by the end of this year


----------



## Roy (May 19, 2010)

Then you can come to America and buy me beer. pek We'd make the perfect couple. <333


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2010)

Roy said:


> Then you can come to America and buy me beer. pek We'd make the perfect couple. <333



Buy it yourself *MAD*


----------



## Roy (May 19, 2010)

Fine!  :test


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2010)

Juli said:


> Glad to have you back..<3



:]



I wanted to make a darker background for the avatar, but it didn't seem fit, and also, the stock itself didn't support much change or it risked to look bad :/


Don't know if you like it much -__-. I had quite some problems working with this stock :x​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- itsmylife - 266
- krome - 267
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268
- Kiki - 269

​*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 19, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Avy 150x150, sig 500x300
Borders: Like  except black
Effects: Whatever you think will make it look fabulous
Text: Abyss of Pride

On an unrelated note why gone for so long?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Avy 150x150, sig 500x300
> Borders: Like  except black
> ...



Well on brief.... NF held no interest for me anymore. It doesn't hold much now either, there are only 3 places where I go nowadays.


*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- itsmylife - 266
- krome - 267
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269

​*


----------



## Juli (May 19, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> :]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dear..I'm loving it..<33  
Sorry for giving you so much trouble with the stock. >_>


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2010)

umm i edit my request 



> set please :33
> just make it hot and smexy :33
> 
> on sig have " i must confess that i feel like a monster"
> ...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 19, 2010)

Juli said:


> Thanks dear..I'm loving it..<33
> Sorry for giving you so much trouble with the stock. >_>


 It's ok... I should've told you :/

I'll tell you next time . Thing is, i really tried like 3 compositions on the avatar and 2 on the signature and i still didn't get it as i liked 




itsmylife said:


> umm i edit my request



It's ok 

Hmm... vector... i didn't work much with that vector style.


----------



## Sengoku (May 20, 2010)

Oi oi, Yuki! How are you doing? 

I have a transparency request. 

Stock: 

Please remove the background and try to keep the electricity by 40k (green armor guy). So in other words, just remove the red stripe and purple background. lol

Also, please give me two pictures (one that is the same stock size and the other maximized for signature use).

Thank you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
- Sengoku - 269

~Sets~
- itsmylife - 266
- krome - 267
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Amatsunohina - 269​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a funny one, you know


----------



## Sanbi (May 20, 2010)

and 

Text Reads: Monster for Sig and whatever you want for the avatar. :33 Make some cool effects too, please.

Reps and Cred.


----------



## Rubi (May 21, 2010)

I was planning on giving you all the blood you can suck but I remembered that I'm too selfish ;3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 21, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> I was planning on giving you all the blood you can suck but I remembered that I'm too selfish ;3



You actually remembered you don't want to die . It's not too hard to remember that 

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
- Sengoku - 269

~Sets~
- itsmylife - 266
- krome - 267
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Amatsunohina - 269
- Sanbi - 270​*


----------



## Rubi (May 21, 2010)

You got it all wrong, sweetie. I also suck someone else's blood. I have a room full of people whose bloods I suck if I share them with you they might be all gone and we can't have that now, can we 


****Changes Request*****


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 22, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> Oi oi, Yuki! How are you doing?
> 
> I have a transparency request.
> 
> ...







​


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 22, 2010)

or



or



I like the third one best, but its up to you
Senior sized set, up to you


----------



## Sengoku (May 22, 2010)

Thanks and will cred!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 22, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> Thanks and will cred!



Well do so


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 22, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- itsmylife - 266
- krome - 267
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Amatsunohina - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 22, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> set please :33
> just make it hot and smexy :33
> 
> on sig have " i must confess that i feel like a monster"
> ...











Don't forget to credit as well​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 22, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- krome - 267
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Amatsunohina - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270​*


----------



## Ender (May 22, 2010)

set pls 
ava: senior size
sig: height max of 480 px  but i guess the image is smaller than that so no need to change it XD

*Spoiler*: __ 








theme: use the color theme of the source to make it look nice w/effects pls : TY 
border: emerald green, dotted or dashed, w/e looks better , for sig and ava
and if you could get rid of the text on the bottom left.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 22, 2010)

krome said:


> and  please. ~



I hope you don't mind I added the writing and the gundam in the background . It's not too visible. I just got carried away since I love this anime as well 




Don't forget to credit :] And not in the location please, under the signature if possible​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 22, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- okami - 267
- Morphine - 268
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Amatsunohina - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270​*


----------



## krome (May 22, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I hope you don't mind I added the writing and the gundam in the background . It's not too visible. I just got carried away since I love this anime as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's sexy~! :33 Thanks a bunch. I'll have to use Gundam 00 stock here more often.  <3

I have to spread a bit before I can rep, though </3


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Don't forget to credit as well​




wow its awesome 

thank :33


----------



## Milkshake (May 22, 2010)

Requestie ~  Set pls


Text [ava]: Milkshake
Pretty effects, pls.


----------



## Okami (May 22, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> Wtf, youre back.  nice.
> 
> Set pls.
> 
> ...



I hope i can my stock change.  

so i want a set with my own art  

text: Uchiha Itachi


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 23, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- okami - 270
- Morphine - 268
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Amatsunohina - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 23, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> I hope i can my stock change.
> 
> so i want a set with my own art
> 
> text: Uchiha Itachi






Nice one you made here :]
Don't forget to credit btw.​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 23, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Morphine - 268
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Amatsunohina - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 23, 2010)

Morphine said:


> requesting before you're too piled up
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 23, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Amatsunohina - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270​*


----------



## Aggressor (May 24, 2010)

*Set Request*
Stock


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 24, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Amatsunohina - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271​*


----------



## Okami (May 24, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf Yuki that's amazing, thank you. yop i'll credit and rep you, of course.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Av please Yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 25, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> Wtf Yuki that's amazing, thank you. yop i'll credit and rep you, of course.


You're welcome 



Laex said:


> Av please Yuki


150x200 i assume?

*~Avatars~
- Laex - 271
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Amatsunohina - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271​*


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> 150x200 i assume?



Yes please :3


----------



## Roy (May 26, 2010)

Avy please <3


Text: Conan O'Brien 

a version with and without the text, please. Thanks. :3


----------



## maximilyan (May 26, 2010)

I was thinking that I wanted something special done to this image, and you were the first person I thought of.

I'd like you to add wings and a halo to this image, along with the creative magic you conger up to make things look better than the average person can imagine.



I felt ignored


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 27, 2010)

maximilyan said:


> I was thinking that I wanted something special done to this image, and you were the first person I thought of.
> 
> I'd like you to add wings and a halo to this image, along with the creative magic you conger up to make things look better than the average person can imagine.
> 
> ...



You were not ignored Max. I've been away for quite a while and when i came back i didn't take the old list anymore since some of those might have gone somewhere else to get their sets done. So i posted a message instead, that who still wants his/her set to repost the message and i'll add it to the list, with priority to the new ones.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> Av please Yuki



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 27, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Roy - 271
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Max - 271
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Amatsunohina - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 27, 2010)

Roy said:


> Avy please <3
> 
> 
> Text: Conan O'Brien
> ...



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 27, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Max - 271
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271​*


----------



## Roy (May 27, 2010)

pek

You're the best.


----------



## Hannibal (May 28, 2010)

Avy and signature set request

avy: 
Max size for a senior member

signature: 
max signature size for senior, something that makes the laker players stand out more, one with and with out the Los Angeles Lakers text in it. i leave the graphic design to you as well as your choice of border for both


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 28, 2010)

Roy said:


> pek
> 
> You're the best.



What the... I'm the best, i just made you an avatar and you're wearing a basketball avatar LOL


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2010)

THE LAKERS WON THATS WHY

Besides, this avy is short term only.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 28, 2010)

It was an epic moment


----------



## Rubi (May 29, 2010)

Sorry yuki but I cancelled my request


----------



## chrisp (May 29, 2010)

hi Yuki, remember me? I have a request, can you make me a set from this picture?
I want the man as an avy, and both the persons as the sig

make it awesome like you always do


----------



## April (May 29, 2010)

Requesting 150X200 & 150X150 Avy for this picture please? 


Make it pretty. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 29, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- April - 272
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Max - 271
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272​*


----------



## KohZa (May 29, 2010)

requesting 150x150 avatar


just make it awesome.thats all :33.


----------



## Sanbi (May 29, 2010)

I forgot to mention this, but I had a request some time ago and I never got it. Here it was, but I changed it, if that is alright.



Sanbi said:


> I'd like a Set please.
> 
> If you could I would like the text to read Crush, Tengumaru in the Sig, and Love in the avatar. I would please like the sig of the right panel showing Love with his Mask on, and the ava of the upper left panel showing him taking of the mask. If not just use whichever panel you want for the avatar please. Oh, and if it is too troublesome, just use the right panel for the avatar too.
> 
> I would like some nice fire effects to go along with the set please.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, i just made a request, but this time a set, so It'll take a while


----------



## valerian (May 30, 2010)

Just an avatar please :33

Text: Another one bites the dust


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> I forgot to mention this, but I had a request some time ago and I never got it. Here it was, but I changed it, if that is alright.



Err... the point is, you already have an active request . I hope you don't expect me to make 2 sets


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- April - 272
- Zexion Axel - 272
- Jotaro Kujo - 272
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Max - 271
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just an avatar please :33
> 
> Text: Another one bites the dust



And about you, hmm... the text might be too long for just an avatar :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

April said:


> Requesting 150X200 & 150X150 Avy for this picture please?
> 
> 
> Make it pretty. <3






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Zexion Axel - 272
- Jotaro Kujo - 272
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Max - 271
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> requesting 150x150 avatar
> 
> 
> just make it awesome.thats all :33.



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Jotaro Kujo - 272
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Max - 271
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just an avatar please :33
> 
> Text: Another one bites the dust




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Max - 271
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272​*


----------



## KohZa (May 30, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​


thx kami but can you remove the white line?i'm sry i don't tell you this before .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

maximilyan said:


> I was thinking that I wanted something special done to this image, and you were the first person I thought of.
> 
> I'd like you to add wings and a halo to this image, along with the creative magic you conger up to make things look better than the average person can imagine.
> 
> ...








​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> thx kami but can you remove the white line?i'm sry i don't tell you this before .



Isn't it better like this?​


----------



## KohZa (May 30, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Isn't it better like this?​


yeah thats better :33.thx .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 30, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> yeah thats better :33.thx .



Obsessed with white lines, i see


----------



## KohZa (May 30, 2010)

can't help it


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 30, 2010)

150 x 200 avatar please make it how you see fit <3


----------



## Sanbi (May 30, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Err... the point is, you already have an active request . I hope you don't expect me to make 2 sets


Oh no, I wasn't trying to get two sets. I was only mentioning it since I forgot to in my request.


----------



## maximilyan (May 30, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is perfect pek. I dont want to be a nag, but can I get a verticle version that cuts off the edges after the wings, but includes my feet?


----------



## Nami (May 30, 2010)

Set request.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 31, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> Oh no, I wasn't trying to get two sets. I was only mentioning it since I forgot to in my request.


So err... in the end which one you want to be made? *confused*



maximilyan said:


> This is perfect pek. I dont want to be a nag, but can I get a verticle version that cuts off the edges after the wings, but includes my feet?



YOUR feet? OMG haha. You should've said that before  <3


----------



## maximilyan (May 31, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> YOUR feet? OMG haha. You should've said that before  <3



Yeah i know sorry, for some reason, I thought you'd have the save vision as me. Btw I tried to rep you yesterday for the set, but it kept telling me I have to spread. I'll do so later tonight.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 31, 2010)

maximilyan said:


> Yeah i know sorry, for some reason, I thought you'd have the save vision as me. Btw I tried to rep you yesterday for the set, but it kept telling me I have to spread. I'll do so later tonight.



I'll do your set later btw. I have an exam plus extra work for tomorrow so... i'm kind of busy right now. Well... I don't use to make that kind of sets much, as in... with big height and smaller width. You should've stated clearly what you wanted


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 2, 2010)

maximilyan said:


> This is perfect pek. I dont want to be a nag, but can I get a verticle version that cuts off the edges after the wings, but includes my feet?




good?​


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 2, 2010)

Flawless


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

can i just have 4 150 x  150 avys?

stocks 

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sanbi (Jun 2, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> So err... in the end which one you want to be made? *confused*


I want the WB one I recently requested made, please.

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 3, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Hibari Kyoya - 273
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry pals, I'll handle some of your requests in the weekend. I have exams right now


----------



## KohZa (Jun 3, 2010)

request avy :33. 


senior size and do what you do best .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 3, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Hibari Kyoya - 273
- ZexionAxel - 273
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273​*


----------



## Damaris (Jun 3, 2010)

kamishiro yuki 
i don't know if you remember me
but one day i promised you i'd request
with the very best stock that i could find
well i don't know if it's the best stock
but it's the stock that means the most to me
so i brought it to you 
there's a wait
i don't really care
all i ask is that you clip off that stuff at the bottom (the "preview, credits" stuff)
and make a *set* with the feel of "an era that can never come again"

wow that was long
tl;dr you're awesome, set please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 4, 2010)

Damaris said:


> kamishiro yuki
> i don't know if you remember me
> but one day i promised you i'd request
> with the very best stock that i could find
> ...




 You're funny and cute at the same time . I don't remember all the people who requested here or what did they say each time but I kind of remember your name. Though not our discussion about "best stock" and stuff.
I like the stock actually, seems interesting and challenging. 
Yeah well, about the wait, sorry but there's some time you need to wait I think, I have a damn long list and exams going on now so... I'm not in a mood to spend my time now making sets 
Nevertheless, I'll notify you when it's ready on VM

<3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 4, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Hibari Kyoya - 273
- ZexionAxel - 273
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274​*


----------



## Rubi (Jun 4, 2010)

Set please.

 or 

size: Junior
Border: whatever you like
effects: whatever you like
Text: [stock 1]"Sweet Temptations" [Stock 2] "What an unexpected, not to mention amusing meeting"

Thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 5, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Hibari Kyoya - 273
- ZexionAxel - 273
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> 150 x 200 avatar please make it how you see fit <3



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- ZexionAxel - 273
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> request avy :33.
> 
> 
> senior size and do what you do best .





Well my bad, but there are some things on which you can't work much ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kiki - 269
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274​*


----------



## Roy (Jun 6, 2010)

Avy please. :]


this is when I wish I had 150 x 200 privileges 

Text: The King

version with and without text please.

Take your time. :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Whatever you think would make it beautiful<3
> ...






Some text would've looked good but I didn't want to add something, in case you didn't like it ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Roy - 274
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274

-13-​*


----------



## Kiki (Jun 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Some text would've looked good but I didn't want to add something, in case you didn't like it ​



Absolutely beautiful. 
Out of curiosity, what were you thinking for text? :33


----------



## KohZa (Jun 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well my bad, but there are some things on which you can't work much ​


its ok .iits till ggood and i still take it . 

EDIT:ah,gotta spread .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Absolutely beautiful.
> Out of curiosity, what were you thinking for text? :33



Err... I don't know... Probably something in japanese but with normal letters. I don't add texts unless the one who requests asks for them


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> its ok .iits till ggood and i still take it .
> 
> EDIT:ah,gotta spread .



It's not like I would accept a refuse


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> Avy please. :]
> 
> 
> this is when I wish I had 150 x 200 privileges
> ...



The stock was too nice to modify it much so... ;]


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Champagne Supernova - 269
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274

-13-​*


----------



## Roy (Jun 6, 2010)

Even the simplest of touches can make a great avy.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Avy 150x150, sig 500x300
> Borders: Like  except black
> ...






Who is this guy btw? From a manga/anime or something?

*I'm adding my works on DA so I need a name *​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274

-12-​*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Who is this guy btw? From a manga/anime or something?
> 
> *I'm adding my works on DA so I need a name *​



Wonderful work 

It's Pride from Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 6, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



They are awesome thanks alot pek


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 6, 2010)

Set request 



Cus you made such an amazing one for Champagne of him  I wanted one too <3

Take as long as you need


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Wonderful work
> 
> It's Pride from Fullmetal Alchemist.


Ah, thanks :3



Hibari Kyoya said:


> They are awesome thanks alot pek


:3



Kirsty said:


> Set request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it Kirst, I just had the list shorter with 2 persons and i get one added again


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 6, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Sanbi - 270
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274
- Kirsty - 275

-13-​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 7, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> and
> 
> Text Reads: Monster for Sig and whatever you want for the avatar. :33 Make some cool effects too, please.
> 
> Reps and Cred.




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 7, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274
- Kirsty - 275

-12-​*


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 7, 2010)

I changed my stock is this okay with you?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 7, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> I changed my stock is this okay with you?



Changing stock is ok as long as I didn't start working on the set. But I can't say the stock you picked looks remarkable. The one in your sig looks better, in my opinion.


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 7, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Changing stock is ok as long as I didn't start working on the set. But I can't say the stock you picked looks remarkable. The one in your sig looks better, in my opinion.



No problem I posted an enlarged version of my current stock and an enlared version of my current sig with Ichimaru. I personally prefer the pic with Ichimaru but whatever you feel looks better you can use


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 7, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> No problem I posted an enlarged version of my current stock and an enlared version of my current sig with Ichimaru. I personally prefer the pic with Ichimaru but whatever you feel looks better you can use



Hm, so you're saying that you prefer the first pic... Yeah just as i thought, it's a vector as well and vectors doesn't support much effects added or it will look bad. I'll try and make it with the picture you like, don't worry 
And it's better that you posted the full sized version.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 7, 2010)

Updated my request.


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 7, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hm, so you're saying that you prefer the first pic... Yeah just as i thought, it's a vector as well and vectors doesn't support much effects added or it will look bad. I'll try and make it with the picture you like, don't worry
> And it's better that you posted the full sized version.





> No problem I posted an enlarged version of my current stock and an enlared version of my current sig with Ichimaru. *I personally prefer the pic with Ichimaru* but whatever you feel looks better you can use


Sorry if I had confused you and for writing it so unclearly, I do prefer the one with Ichimaru.


----------



## Ender (Jun 7, 2010)

almost my turn


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 7, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Sorry if I had confused you and for writing it so unclearly, I do prefer the one with Ichimaru.


Ah dammit... I forgot the guy's name and I said Ichimaru instead of Kira. I wanted to say I'll still work on the first stock you gave me with Kira.



Dracule Mihawk said:


> Updated my request.


Well it wasn't necessary. I'll still work on the first one 



-Ender- said:


> almost my turn


Well, maybe? I can make your turn to be next week *evil laugh* 

LOL joking




Amatsunohina said:


> Hey yuki... Hope you don't have a problem with yaoi... I changed my stock...  The first change seemed to be a little too much so I used a different one. Sorry if you don't like it



I have no problem with yaoi but I have a problem with that stock, so I refuse it.


----------



## Sanbi (Jun 7, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



Thanks, it looks great pek 

Rep now, and cred when I use it. :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 7, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> Thanks, it looks great pek
> 
> Rep now, and cred when I use it. :33


You're welcome 



Viscaria said:


> Ah sorry.
> 
> I changed the stock. Is that ok?


Well... better than the previous anyway


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar of the top left corner. Text: The world belongs to me. Also, do you think could do something about the speech bubble?



Yeah, it's not hard to change, but it might be unnecessary as well


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2010)

How about putting the text in the speech bubble?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 8, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Will it be hard to work with? Then do you think this is ok
> 
> I'm really sorry If this is getting annoying for you



Well Edit your original post and add the pictures you'd like and I'll pick one, ok?


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2010)

ughhh. damn this long list of yours! But.. I've found an exceptional Conan picture and I don't trust anyone else to mingle with it. 

Requesting a set :]



senior size avy, and whatever you see fit for the sig. 

text: Conan O'Brien 
version with and without text please.

and thats about it. just do your thing. <3


----------



## chrisp (Jun 9, 2010)

I look forward to my set!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 9, 2010)

nOUUAA, I got deleted , well I had it comming.
Hey kami wouldn't it be much trouble if would you kindly make me just an transparent avatar of the following please?

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/140/b/8/commission___Suigetsu_by_arc_oblivion.jpg




or in transparent:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/2735/suigetsu2v.jpg



No special effects nor big deal, just a round avatar logo like of Suigetsu promoting the product.

Thank you for your time Kami! ^.^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> nOUUAA, I got deleted , well I had it comming.
> Hey kami wouldn't it be much trouble if would you kindly make me just an transparent avatar of the following please?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Dracule Mihawk - 270
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274
- Kirsty - 275
- Roy - 276

-13-​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I preferred the first but since you liked the 3rd i went for some extra work and made the one you liked.


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274
- Kirsty - 275
- Roy - 276

-12-​*


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 10, 2010)

I love you. Can I wear the set in a few days? NBA Finals are going on currently. I'll wear the set for a long long time


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I love you. Can I wear the set in a few days? NBA Finals are going on currently. I'll wear the set for a long long time



Do as you like, I don't mind


----------



## Ender (Jun 10, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF    WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT  my turn  I can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF    WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT  my turn  I can't wait to see what you come up with



Regarding the vm i sent you... I just ENJOY being evil from time to time


----------



## ~Abelish (Jun 10, 2010)

Stock: 
Type: Signature. Thats all
Border or not: Yes. A dotted border if possible
Dimensions: Anything you see fit.
Other: I'd like it to be like your first sample sig.  Same colors, effects, the works lol I really like it.

Please and Thank you!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2010)

.Allen Walker. said:


> Stock:
> Type: Signature. Thats all
> Border or not: Yes. A dotted border if possible
> Dimensions: Anything you see fit.
> ...



Oh, Hey... 

I'm sorry to disappoint you but if you still read the first page, you should've seen there's a posts requirement for the users who request here, and you don't meet it.
Second thing, I don't even see the image so...
Sorry.
You could try to another shop


----------



## ~Abelish (Jun 10, 2010)

lol I looked at the requirement thinking I could get there in no time then was like  lol Well thanks anyways. Sorry for the bother


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 10, 2010)

OMFG kammi! thank you so much! ¨, altought could you make it like in a circle logo? if its not much to ask that is. I fully understand if you dont have the time 

but again thank you for your time.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 10, 2010)

.Allen Walker. said:


> lol I looked at the requirement thinking I could get there in no time then was like  lol Well thanks anyways. Sorry for the bother


It's ok, don't worry  Sorry about it. Next time maybe ^__^



Suigetsu said:


> OMFG kammi! thank you so much! ?, altought could you make it like in a circle logo? if its not much to ask that is. I fully understand if you dont have the time
> 
> but again thank you for your time.



I... don't understand what you mean, that's the thing


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 10, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> It's ok, don't worry  Sorry about it. Next time maybe ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> I... don't understand what you mean, that's the thing



omg sry >.<
I meant a logo like this for example:

You know a circle pic yet her arms are out of it like if it was getting out of the logo or promo.

Actually if you cold do me a normal set(no awesome super effects) then it would be awesome. Even if I would have to wait :3

Edit: Nvm I shouldnt be so demanding like this  I am sorry.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 11, 2010)

just senior avy please.do whatever you do best :33.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 13, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Hello ma'am could I please get a Senior size set of this please



repost lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- ZexionAxel - 276
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274
- Kirsty - 275
- Roy - 276
- Hellion - 276

-14-​*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 20, 2010)

Request: set
Stock:  // 
Effects: courtesy of you


----------



## wes (Jun 23, 2010)

dropping my request before the list gets to long 


*Pic*



*Logo*



i would like to have the 2 southern provinces of limburg (green/blue)and noord brabant (green) transparrent all the names gone except for the region names and the city of eindhoven and roermond 

i would also like for those 2 provinces to have vertical stripes color red and white

the PSV logo in the free space under noord brabant and west of limburg 

if u stil have space somewhere can u slip in _Southern Pride_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 4, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- ZexionAxel - 276
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- itsmylife - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274
- Kirsty - 275
- Roy - 276
- Hellion - 276
- Morphine - 277
- David Villa - 278

-16-​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 4, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just senior avy please.do whatever you do best :33.





Sorry for the wait :}​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 4, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- Kazehana - 273/277
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274
- Kirsty - 275
- Roy - 276
- Hellion - 276
- Morphine - 277
- David Villa - 278

-15-​*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 4, 2010)

yuki san edit my post i just want 4 avatars now


> can i just have 1 150 x  150 avys?
> 
> stocks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 4, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> yuki san edit my post i just want 4 avatars now



Who are you? Tell me your previous name because i don't have you on the list


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 4, 2010)

itsmylife........


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 4, 2010)

nooo yuki san i dont want the set just the avatars...

or is four avatars consider a set????


----------



## KohZa (Jul 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sorry for the wait :}​


thx kami but can you save it to jpeg because i can't seems to use it.also its not exactly 150x150 .sry for trpuble.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 4, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> set pls
> ava: senior size
> sig: height max of 480 px  but i guess the image is smaller than that so no need to change it XD
> 
> ...






​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 4, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> thx kami but can you save it to jpeg because i can't seems to use it.also its not exactly 150x150 .sry for trpuble.



I know it's not 150x150, duuh, but you should bear it if you want a perfect looking border. Besides I doubt anyone would stare and notice the difference.

Which one of those 3 you want jpeg?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 4, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> nooo yuki san i dont want the set just the avatars...
> 
> or is four avatars consider a set????



Right. I'll handle it before the next set then. Though know that the limit for avatars is just an avatar. Effects added on avatars take time as well, not as much as for a set, but they do. So if I'll make you 4, I'll make them the simple way, as in, crop, resize, some color differences and border.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 4, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Kazehana - 273/277
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Ender- - 270
- Milkshake - 270
- Aggressor - 271
- Hannibal - 271
- Chrisp - 272
- Laex - 272
- Maka Albarn - 273
- Damaris - 274
- Amatsunohina - 274
- Kirsty - 275
- Roy - 276
- Hellion - 276
- Morphine - 277
- David Villa - 278

-14-​*


----------



## KohZa (Jul 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I know it's not 150x150, duuh, but you should bear it if you want a perfect looking border. Besides I doubt anyone would stare and notice the difference.
> 
> Which one of those 3 you want jpeg?


oh sorry.i want no 2 and 3.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 4, 2010)

oh it is.....

then just  do the second avy i wanted..... sorry


----------



## Roy (Jul 4, 2010)

Could you possibly make me an avy with one of these stocks? I know the quality is bad, so if you can't that's fine.


----------



## Ender (Jul 5, 2010)

what my rep said :33


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 7, 2010)

SOOOOO CLOSE


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Kamishiro, could I have a simple set of this?

No graphic modifications, just a normal sig with a good border like my Avatar.

cheers and regards! ^.^


----------



## wes (Sep 15, 2010)

come back soon your presence is missed


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 2, 2010)

Jonathan Reis said:


> come back soon your presence is missed



Well... It's not really about coming back... I am online , almost daily, just not on NF anymore, that is .
Besides, being a student in a terminal year is quite a pain


----------



## wes (Nov 2, 2010)

had name change 

last name was David Villa 

requested like 10 sets from you under that name


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 3, 2010)

Is this shop closed???

If not, I have a request.

Request type: Set
Stock (link): 
Size: Senior
Text: Vampire Princess
Border: Dotted
Effects: Red/black themed

Thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Jonathan Reis said:


> had name change
> 
> last name was David Villa
> 
> requested like 10 sets from you under that name



Pfft, are you joking me Wesley? I even know your name, blockhead  <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Is this shop closed???
> 
> If not, I have a request.
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Smiley (Nov 4, 2010)

Kamishiro, is this shop still open? I might request if that's ok with you. :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Go on . I'm in a mood for photoshopping so I might do it right away.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2010)

set please :33

200x200 and 150x150 and 160x200 avys 

make it epic

on sig " break me to my limit let all emotions come out in this one moment"

avy



sig


----------



## AceBizzle (Nov 4, 2010)

Howdy! 

*Request type*: Sig
*Stock*:  
*Size*: Senior
*Text*: If you're not 1st Division, you're last
*Border*: Dotted

Eh...and that's about it...If you can somehow add a dash of purple(or color in general), I would be eternally grateful! 

Thank you!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

AceBizzle said:


> Howdy!
> 
> *Request type*: Sig
> *Stock*:
> ...




Don't forget to credit as well​


----------



## Kobe (Nov 4, 2010)

...and KY returns... :ho


----------



## Synn (Nov 4, 2010)

*Request*: set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: senior
*Avatar*: focused on Ino
*Effects*: whatever fits, but please make it colorful :33
*Border*: up to you

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 4, 2010)

Yay Kami Yuki's back, can you work with manga panels?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Kobe said:


> ...and KY returns... :ho


Your mother's KY  



Aggressor said:


> Yay Kami Yuki's back, can you work with manga panels?



Argh, not really back guys :sweat

Well, I didn't work much but i guess there's always something I can do :/


----------



## Kobe (Nov 4, 2010)

Awww you're cute when you're angry pek <333333


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2010)

Senior set 
Stock Option 1: 
Stock Option 2: 
Whichever you think is cooler and you can better work with 
Effects and all that jazz :waku
Sig: Max height of 480 px :33

WHEN YOU GET THE TIME :33 no rush


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Kagura said:


> set please :33
> 
> 200x200 and 150x150 and 160x200 avys
> 
> ...






Don't forget to credit as well.​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Request*: set
> *Stock*:
> *Size*: senior
> *Avatar*: focused on Ino
> ...



Do you want the whole picture as it is, or Ino cropped?


----------



## AceBizzle (Nov 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Don't forget to credit as well​



OMG, I love you!  

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

AceBizzle said:


> OMG, I love you!
> 
> Thank you so much!



Sig off please. And you're welcome :]


----------



## Synn (Nov 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Do you want the whole picture as it is, or Ino cropped?



The whole picture, please. 

Thank you. :33


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 4, 2010)

[]

I found some stock Kami Yuki, there you go, senior size everything else is up to you :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Synn - 278
- Ender - 278
- Aggressor - 279​*


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2010)

YOUR AWESOME pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> YOUR AWESOME pek



Why is that? 

PS: You Hentai teme, what were those things on your facebook page :I


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2010)

Cause ur doing the set :33 

XD I'm no hentai   my friend was having a shitty week, so she started spamming my wall with random junk to feel better and cheer up, so I let her lol I was right next to her as she was posting all those XD just lmao


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> Cause ur doing the set :33
> 
> XD I'm no hentai   my friend was having a shitty week, so she started spamming my wall with random junk to feel better and cheer up, so I let her lol I was right next to her as she was posting all those XD just lmao



It was still . And turn off your sig 

Also, your One Piece sets are welcomed . They bring me lots of views and favs on Deviantart


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2010)

yea i know XD i didnt really care XD my FB isn't all that popular  and sry  -turns off-

It is in the nature of One Piece to do so  do u read? 


edit: DAMN IT  i keep forgettiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Don't forget to credit as well.​



ohhh my god 

totally epic and elegant thank


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Request*: set
> *Stock*:
> *Size*: senior
> *Avatar*: focused on Ino
> ...






Doesn't turn out too good when I'm not "enjoying" the stock ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Ender - 278
- Aggressor - 279​*


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2010)

you're gonna tease me again and make me wait aren't u?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> you're gonna tease me again and make me wait aren't u?



Of course. What about... 2 weeks? Good enough?


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Nov 4, 2010)

Just an ava please.


----------



## Synn (Nov 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Doesn't turn out too good when I'm not "enjoying" the stock ​



It still looks great to me! 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> Senior set
> Stock Option 1:
> Stock Option 2:
> Whichever you think is cooler and you can better work with
> ...







Can you give me by any chance, the original link of this picture?​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just an ava please.



​


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2010)

OMFG  THAT IS SO MUCH MORE EPIC THAN I IMAGINED IT WOULD BE 

 There it is :33 Pixiv is a seriously tricky site. It wont let you use it's link in image tags or even direct to the image. It wont let anyone cept members of the site to view the full size images lol hence why I reupped it.

THANK YOU pek


----------



## valerian (Nov 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​





I'll get someone to rep you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> OMFG  THAT IS SO MUCH MORE EPIC THAN I IMAGINED IT WOULD BE
> 
> There it is :33 Pixiv is a seriously tricky site. It wont let you use it's link in image tags or even direct to the image. It wont let anyone cept members of the site to view the full size images lol hence why I reupped it.
> 
> THANK YOU pek


You're welcome .

Oh, i found the artist on deviantart as well :]



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'll get someone to rep you.


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2010)

ooh rly?  where?? 

edit: Never mind XD Saw the link 
PS ur awesome


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> ooh rly?  where??
> 
> edit: Never mind XD Saw the link
> PS ur awesome



Thanks lol 



Aggressor said:


> []
> 
> I found some stock Kami Yuki, there you go, senior size everything else is up to you :33






Don't forget to credit as well.​


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2010)

saw your rep??


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> saw your rep??



Yeah, you overdid it again 
Just a bit more and it would have covered half of my page.


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2010)

it was that bad?!  sorry  ......


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> it was that bad?!  sorry  ......



Doesn't matter anymore. What has been done is done . End of discussion


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2010)

Alright  feel free to take revenge


----------



## Damaris (Nov 4, 2010)

whoa, you're open again?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Damaris said:


> whoa, you're open again?



Well you can say open... In a way or another .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 4, 2010)

would like to request a set, please 



size: senior

any effects you think that would look good

no borders or rounded borders, whatever would look better

thanks in advance


----------



## Smiley (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you work well with Manga scans?


*Request*: Avatar
*Size*: 150x150 and 150x200
*Stock*: []
*Effects*: You don't have to colour it. Just add some nice colour effects to it with scan lines if that's ok.
*Text*: None
*Border:* Dotted.
Thank you. :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Do you work well with Manga scans?
> 
> 
> *Request*: Avatar
> ...



Hey 
You posted a similar thing in another shop.

EDIT: You posted exactly the same thing. Request rejected.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hey
> You posted a similar thing in another shop.



I know. 

*EDIT:  *Im going to delete the request in that shop; they are not taking any more requests anyway. Is that ok Kami?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> I know.
> 
> *EDIT:  *Im going to delete the request in that shop; they are not taking any more requests anyway. Is that ok Kami?



Not really. I still have the away status so that doesn't mean I'm taking requests as I did before so I guess you'd better find someone who works better with manga panels than I do.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Not really. I still have the away status so that doesn't mean I'm taking requests as I did before so I guess you'd better find someone who works better with manga panels than I do.



Oh, ok that's fine. I hope you do get back like were you before; you seemed extremely popular. Goodluck anyways. :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Oh, ok that's fine. I hope you do get back like were you before; you seemed extremely popular. Goodluck anyways. :33



Guess you can say so . My shop has the most posts and most views and besides I've never had helpers like other shops. Though it's kind of normal, I'm an old member in the end.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 4, 2010)

Did you even finish the older requests? 

I requested a while ago and never got my request
so can I still give it to you?


----------



## Roy (Nov 4, 2010)

Kami is doing request again?

It's me, Roy.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 4, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah, it looks absolutely amazing thank you


----------



## Z (Nov 4, 2010)

Request if you're doing.

Set: Senior
Stock: 
Border Type: Doesn't matter as long as it's squared. 

Avatar centering around Zoro's face and one around Luffy's, please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- ane - 280
- Z - 281​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Did you even finish the older requests?
> 
> I requested a while ago and never got my request
> so can I still give it to you?



Yeah, you can give the old one or new one if you'd like.



Dom Cobb said:


> Kami is doing request again?
> 
> It's me, Roy.


Yes, kind of. But I don't know for how long.



Aggressor said:


> Fuck yeah, it looks absolutely amazing thank you



You're welcome


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

ane said:


> would like to request a set, please
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hope you like it . Don't forget to credit as well.​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 5, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it . Don't forget to credit as well.​



looks awesome, thanks a lot 

work computer won't allow me to rep you, I will when I get home


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

ane said:


> looks awesome, thanks a lot
> 
> work computer won't allow me to rep you, I will when I get home



It's ok without the borders, right? You requested it that way 
Oh and turn off the signature please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Z - 281​*


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> ughhh. damn this long list of yours! But.. I've found an exceptional Conan picture and I don't trust anyone else to mingle with it.
> 
> Requesting a set :]
> 
> ...



Same old request, if you're still taking. :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Same old request, if you're still taking. :33



Haha, old request eh? I should have thought you're the type to wait so long and coming back with the same request . Even though like 95% of that list most likely went to other shops to have their sets done. Except for that 5% which includes the loyal customers  <3

EDIT: Color tone preference? I'd say blue . Weird, I have a sort of preference for blue lately :3


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm like the puppy who waits in the front porch, whilst it's raining, but hoping that the owner comes home soon. 

EDIT: Whatever you want! I trust your judgment. :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

Z said:


> Request if you're doing.
> 
> Set: Senior
> Stock:
> ...



Gotta say this first.
Due to the big width of the picture, I had to crop the characters, otherwise resized to forum size rules which is 500x500, the whole picture would be like width 500, height 125, and i doubt anyone would be pleased with a signature where the faces are barely seen (the size of a newcomer avatar).

So I decided to make it this way. You didn't give me any indications with the picture so I went my way. If you don't like it, then next time please give me more details.

I also added a version with and vithout text.
Pick the one you like. And don't forget to credit if you plan on using. If not, let me know. 





​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> I'm like the puppy who waits in the front porch, whilst it's raining, but hoping that the owner comes home soon.
> 
> EDIT: Whatever you want! I trust your judgment. :]



That sounds sort of ass kissing . But it better be like that, if you talk about loyalty


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Dom Cobb - 281​*


----------



## wes (Nov 5, 2010)

*Stock :* 
*Logo :*
*Color :* White/Red/Black what u think works best
*Text : *I Am The Future

i just want the player on flashy background that wil give me seizures :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

Jonathan Reis said:


> *Stock :*
> *Logo :*
> *Color :* White/Red/Black what u think works best
> *Text : *I Am The Future
> ...



. I don't do flashy backgrounds 
Also . In the end you decided to go for a footy wear again.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Dom Cobb - 281
- Jonathan Reis - 281​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Same old request, if you're still taking. :33






​


----------



## Kobe (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh good.. Emi didn't take her talents to South Beach, and she's still with us :33<33

I don't have any worthy stock , with I could request as well 

-oh wait 

create wonders with  Emi-chan  only signature, do whatever you like <3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 5, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> It's ok without the borders, right? You requested it that way
> Oh and turn off the signature please.



yeah, it's okay, I wanted it without borders 

and sorry about the sig  already solved that


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Jonathan Reis - 281
- Kobe - 281​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

Kobe said:


> Oh good.. Emi didn't take her talents to South Beach, and she's still with us :33<33
> 
> I don't have any worthy stock , with I could request as well
> 
> ...


Lol still those guys? 

Also Can, what the hell are you so hyper about?  You be hiddin' sumthin', eh?!? 



ane said:


> yeah, it's okay, I wanted it without borders
> 
> and sorry about the sig  already solved that



No problem


----------



## Kobe (Nov 5, 2010)

I love those guys 

and what do you mean being hyper  it's just I'm so glad you came back >.< or it might be the effect of 3 cup of coffee for me to continue study 3 _hardcore_ exams


----------



## Z (Nov 5, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Gotta say this first.
> Due to the big width of the picture, I had to crop the characters, otherwise resized to forum size rules which is 500x500, the whole picture would be like width 500, height 125, and i doubt anyone would be pleased with a signature where the faces are barely seen (the size of a newcomer avatar).
> 
> So I decided to make it this way. You didn't give me any indications with the picture so I went my way. If you don't like it, then next time please give me more details.
> ...



Aha sorry about not being specific, it looks great. 

Will use soon.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2010)

Z said:


> Aha sorry about not being specific, it looks great.
> 
> Will use soon.



It's ok as long as you're happy about it


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 5, 2010)

Set;



Avy; brown-haired girl; Rounded borders; any effects
Sig; rounded borders; any effects

Rep + Cred ofc


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 5, 2010)

Set;
150x150 & 150x200 avy (opt)



Can I have one set with absolutely nothing on it (avy + sig) and one with text? Thanks

Text: Milkshake (on avy)
The Silent Angel (on sig)

Border Type: Dotted but anything you feel looks good  Work your magic.


----------



## Morphine (Nov 8, 2010)

just an avy please, Miss Emilia


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Morphine - 282
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Jonathan Reis - 281
- Kobe - 281
- Porcelain - 282
- Milkshake - 282​*
Enough with the requests please. I'm very busy these days anyway.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 8, 2010)

Emi you can remove me from list if you want, I don't want to be a burden.. the request wasn't that necessary anyway.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2010)

Kobe said:


> Emi you can remove me from list if you want, I don't want to be a burden.. the request wasn't that necessary anyway.



Fine, if you say so . Don't get mad afterwards :I


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 8, 2010)

Set requesting 

Set Size - Senior
150x200 Avatar - /Signature - 
Borders - Like in my current set 
Effects - Whatever works best for you


----------



## Kobe (Nov 8, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Fine, if you say so . Don't get mad afterwards :I



I'll come later , ofc :ho


----------



## KohZa (Nov 8, 2010)

requesting set for kami.



avy:150x150 
borders: Whatever you think is the best 
Effect:up to you 
Text:"Natsu Dragneel,The Son Of Igneel.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 8, 2010)

^She said no more requests  Sowwy


----------



## KohZa (Nov 9, 2010)

oh didn't see that.sry kami.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 9, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> oh didn't see that.sry kami.



You're zexion axel? well I'll be adding those two as well to the list. But I can't make them any sooner. Very busy these 2,3 days :]


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 9, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Morphine - 282
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Jonathan Reis - 281
- Kobe - 281
- Porcelain - 282
- Milkshake - 282
- Darth Nihilus - 282
- VinDictus - 282​*
No more requests for the moment


----------



## KohZa (Nov 9, 2010)

its okay.i can wait :33.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi! , so her is my request, two sets as possible. These are for sig.

1.my best char.

2. Please do it..


----------



## Ender (Nov 9, 2010)

just visiting  is that ok?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 9, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *~Avatars~
> - Morphine - 282
> Transparencies
> ---------------------------
> ...



What I said.


----------



## Ender (Nov 9, 2010)

i cant visit?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> i cant visit?



If you visit people will only check the last posts and won't notice the message about no more requests. That's the only bad thing about it.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 10, 2010)

when will you start accepting request again?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> when will you start accepting request again?



When I get some time to finish some of the other requests.

Also, close your signature please.


----------



## Ender (Nov 10, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> If you visit people will only check the last posts and won't notice the message about no more requests. That's the only bad thing about it.



Ok 

*P.S. - NO MORE REQUESTS FOR THE MOMENT PPL!!!!   *


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2010)

Jonathan Reis said:


> *Stock :*
> *Logo :*
> *Color :* White/Red/Black what u think works best
> *Text : *I Am The Future
> ...




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 10, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Morphine - 282
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Hellion - 276
- Porcelain - 282
- Milkshake - 282
- Darth Nihilus - 282
- VinDictus - 282​*
No more requests for the moment


----------



## wes (Nov 10, 2010)

lovely as always, best work so far


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 12, 2010)

Hellion said:


> repost lol



Set done dear. Sorry for the long wait :]




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 12, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- Morphine - 282
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Porcelain - 282
- Milkshake - 282
- Darth Nihilus - 282
- VinDictus - 282​*
No more requests for the moment


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 12, 2010)

Morphine said:


> just an avy please, Miss Emilia


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 12, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Porcelain - 282
- Milkshake - 282
- Darth Nihilus - 282
- VinDictus - 282​*
No more requests for the moment


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 13, 2010)

Just a question, but shouldn't you accept all of the requests and just tell them that they will wait longer?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 13, 2010)

^Because she's super busy and doesn't have all the time in the world to do requests. Just saying, but she has a life, and if she's busy, she's busy. And maybe the requesters won't want to wait that long.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 13, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> Just a question, but shouldn't you accept all of the requests and just tell them that they will wait longer?



Well I did that at a time too, and I ended up with an endless list, people willing to wait, but last time my forum break took around a few months. And then you imagine I wouldn't take the list again, since I doubt many would still wait. So the list would be as good as deleted. So better keeping a few so I won't get terrified whenever i see 15+ people waiting :/


----------



## Kobe (Nov 13, 2010)

Nobody wants to see 50 people waiting for him/her to do requests.. and it's better this way for both sides..

or what Emi said :ho


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 13, 2010)

Kobe said:


> Nobody wants to see 50 people waiting for him/her to do requests.. and it's better this way for both sides..
> 
> or what Emi said :ho



:I No one asked you as a lawyer . Get out. You have something else to do, you promised you'll do it after the exams. Till then you're shop banned. Gtfo


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 13, 2010)

Alright then.

This is sort of a spam message


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 13, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> Alright then.
> 
> This is sort of a spam message



Indeed it's a spam but I can't really help it -__-'

Turn off your sig and discussion over. Need to post my list afterwards.


----------



## Rubi (Nov 14, 2010)

Just wondering, what happened to my rquest?

If you can't do it it's OK :33.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2010)

Rubi said:


> Just wondering, what happened to my rquest?
> 
> If you can't do it it's OK :33.



Which one was your request? repost it and let me see what was it about.
Thing is I've been away for a few months so I dropped the list I had back then. Of course I have some people that still wanted those sets and reposted their stocks. But the majority dropped it after such a long time


----------



## Rubi (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it OK if I edit it.... again ?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2010)

Rubi said:


> Is it OK if I edit it.... again ?



Hm, sure, let me see the pic and I'll tell you if it is or not


----------



## Rubi (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot <3 Please take your time with it or you could refuse if you're too busy.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Half Rounded border with the text "My Fair Lady"




Thanks for your time~


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2010)

Rubi said:


> Thanks a lot <3 Please take your time with it or you could refuse if you're too busy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Want the cat included as well?


----------



## Rubi (Nov 14, 2010)

It's all up to you. Please do whatever you like with it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Porcelain - 282
- Milkshake - 282
- Darth Nihilus - 282
- VinDictus - 282
- Rubi - 284​*
No more requests for the moment


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Set;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Milkshake - 282
- Darth Nihilus - 282
- VinDictus - 282
- Rubi - 284​*
No more requests for the moment


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Set;
> 150x150 & 150x200 avy (opt)
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't really work to write milkshake on the avas. Too little space.






Hope you like it 
I was a bit confused about what you said with "Can I have one set with absolutely nothing on it (avy + sig) and one with text? Thanks" and then "Work your magic."
​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Darth Nihilus - 282
- VinDictus - 282
- Rubi - 284​*


----------



## valerian (Nov 15, 2010)

Ava: 
Ava and sig:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Ava:
> Ava and sig:



Oh shi- 
I love those pictures . Do you mind if I won't do much about them? They're already too good that I'm afraid I'll fuck it up if i do something


----------



## valerian (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah sure :33


----------



## Kobe (Nov 15, 2010)

Illidan..


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 15, 2010)

I request a set senior size out of either this :



or this :



or this : 



Or this :




Make me a set out of one of these pics. Do whichever you think would look the best, could be edited the best ETC. Will rep and credit.

That is, if you are still taking requests. Hence Jotaro Kujo

Big thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

^ Sure, I could add a few more on the list . Also, sig off please 

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Darth Nihilus - 282
- VinDictus - 282
- Rubi - 284
- Kyōraku - 284​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Ava:
> Ava and sig:










Don't forget the credit as well ​


----------



## valerian (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, it looks awesome.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Darth Nihilus - 282
- VinDictus - 282
- Rubi - 284
- Kyōraku - 284​*


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 15, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Didn't really work to write milkshake on the avas. Too little space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaah, it's cool ~ You did it exactly as suspected pek
(what I meant by 'work your magic' was to do ... whatever you want lol)
I love it  

Thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Aaah, it's cool ~ You did it exactly as suspected pek
> (what I meant by 'work your magic' was to do ... whatever you want lol)
> I love it
> 
> Thank you



You're welcome . But I told you that "absolutely nothing on it" held me back, because I usually change backgrounds completely when I do something ^__^


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 15, 2010)

Aww okay 

Btw, is it possible to make the text more apparent? It's hard for me to tell what it says. If it isn't possible, just disregard me; I could do it myself.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

u choose the stock 

if you choose the first dotted white borders 

on it " watching you sleep makes me feel relaxed"

if you choose the second white solid border with gray outline 

on it " connected by our will divided becasue of our goal "

avy 150x150 and 170x220 on each for the second if chosen and both on the first if you choose that one


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Set requesting
> 
> Set Size - Senior
> 150x200 Avatar - /Signature -
> ...






​


----------



## Kobe (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm reconsidering my decision to withdraw request Emi... all these request make me jealous


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2010)

Universe explodes


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Aww okay
> 
> Btw, is it possible to make the text more apparent? It's hard for me to tell what it says. If it isn't possible, just disregard me; I could do it myself.



Better this way? I changed the font instead ​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2010)

PNG has incorrect file extention. Avatars not working


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

Kobe said:


> I'm reconsidering my decision to withdraw request Emi... all these request make me jealous


What do you mean? 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Universe explodes


I prefer it to be swallowed by a black hole 



Darth Nihilus said:


> PNG has incorrect file extention. Avatars not working




What am i supposed to do about that?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2010)

I unno


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I unno



Does this work?​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2010)

Never mind. It was because it was uploaded at Tinypic


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- VinDictus - 282
- Rubi - 284
- Kyōraku - 284
- Kagura 285​*


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 15, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWW SHIIIIT  Yes mam  thanks ~


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Never mind. It was because it was uploaded at Tinypic



Great then :]


I'm going to bed, it's 1:20am 

Don't forget to credit 'n stuff guys 


Night


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 15, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



It's perfection


----------



## Z (Nov 15, 2010)

*Stock* - 
*Request* - Senior sized set
*Border type* - Some good solid square type borders.
*Text* - Diamond is Unbreakable 

Avatar focused on the guy all the way to the right.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- VinDictus - 282
- Rubi - 284
- Kyōraku - 284
- Kagura 285
- Z - 286​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> requesting set for kami.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you like it :]


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Rubi - 284
- Kyōraku - 284
- Kagura 285
- Z - 286​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

Rubi said:


> Thanks a lot <3 Please take your time with it or you could refuse if you're too busy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






Good? :]​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kagura 285
- Z - 286​*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

colours said:


> love's it
> 
> * stops spamming *


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 16, 2010)

I made a request not that long ago but since the list is short, can I request again? just a profile picture



you can do whatever you want to do. limit is up to 170 x 170 but you don't need to make it as big, just any size


it's been more than 5 days since I requested but if you're busy or whatever just tell me an I'll delete the request :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

ane said:


> I made a request not that long ago but since the list is short, can I request again? just a profile picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course not silly . Even if I were busy I could just add you and make it later or something. Besides, I'd say your request gets priority, being a sort of avatar but bigger, which is easier to make than a set.
I also like hairy guys and footballers. Wanna show you mine?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- ane - 286 (170x170)
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kagura 285
- Z - 286​*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 16, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Of course not silly . Even if I were busy I could just add you and make it later or something. Besides, I'd say your request gets priority, being a sort of avatar but bigger, which is easier to make than a set.
> I also like hairy guys and footballers. Wanna show you mine?



okay, thanks

and sure, I'd love to see


----------



## Sunako (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey :3
Set please

Senior


----------



## KohZa (Nov 16, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hope you like it :]
> 
> 
> ​


thx a lot .i love it .will rep after 24 hour'ed.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- ane - 286 (170x170)
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kagura 285
- Z - 286
- Sunako - 286​*


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2010)

YUKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII pek


----------



## Selva (Nov 16, 2010)

I want to make a request please 
- Type of request: Set.
- Member: Senior.
- Stock: .
- Text: won't let go...

Take your time ^^ thanks pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- ane - 286 (170x170)
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kagura 285
- Z - 286
- Sunako - 286
-　Selva　－２８６​*


----------



## Kobe (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd like a signature please.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- ane - 286 (170x170)
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kagura 285
- Z - 286
- Sunako - 286
-　Selva　－２８６
- Kobe - 286
​*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 17, 2010)

*Stock* - 
*Request* - Senior sized set
*Border type* - 
*Text - Shishio

*I would like the size to be this:  
not a fan of those tall sigs 

I will get some friends to rep you in my stead.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 17, 2010)

> or this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go


----------



## Ender (Nov 17, 2010)

^those links dont work, copy it properly and pls turn off the sig :33


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 17, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> There you go



I already rejected your request since you acted disrespectful not only to me by requesting the same thing.
Plus, just telling you, I was going to pick precisely the same stock you have in your set now.

Don't repost it again, I'm not taking your request.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 17, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- ane - 286 (170x170)
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kagura 285
- Z - 286
- Sunako - 286
-　Selva　－２８６
- Kobe - 286
- Dexter - 287
​*


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello. 

Requesting a set. Senior sized.



For text, can you put "You're not the only one with a gun, bitch" please? Without the quotation marks, Thanks. For everything else I'll let you decide.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 18, 2010)

*~Avatars~
- ane - 286 (170x170)
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kagura 285
- Z - 286
- Sunako - 286
-　Selva　-286
- Kobe - 286
- Dexter - 287
- Tifa Lockheart - 287


No more requests please​*


----------



## Rubi (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry for the late pickup . Been busy with a LOT of things.

No need to change anything. It looks simple yet dark and elegant. Love the font, as usual. Thanks so much <3


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> avy on ritsu and both
> 
> 
> 
> ...





umm i edit my request


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 22, 2010)

edit it again xD


----------



## Ender (Nov 22, 2010)

you should really make up ur mind XD


----------



## mali (Nov 22, 2010)

For:whoever has time to do it
Type:signature
stock: 
size:I dont know the exact mearuments but something large but not OVERLY big.

Could I have it  with those dotty thingys at the back please {im not good with request's  }
And could the edges be rounded off pleaseeee


----------



## Ender (Nov 22, 2010)

^there's only one worker in this shop and there are no requests at this time and also, if u read the rules on the 1st page, you need atleast 1000 posts b4 u can request here  sry and also, u've requested it in another shop also, so thats another reason :/


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you PLEASE stop spamming the shop? This way no one will get to see I'm not taking any other requests till I finish some of the listed one.
And it's not even necessary to notify me every time if you change your stock for like 10 times, just edit your post and I'll see it.

THANK YOU


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Nov 23, 2010)

Set please! Senior Size.

Any effects you think is awesome! Don by whoever, dotted borders please! pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 23, 2010)

ソラのシン-사마 said:


> Set please! Senior Size.
> 
> Any effects you think is awesome! Don by whoever, dotted borders please! pek



Turn off your sig -___-

And I already said this above if you bother to check. 
No more requests for now


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 8, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



 hey can you create an avatar for this sig, sort of a close up to his face with transparent background to go with it, I'll to use it as my new set, can you?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 10, 2010)

yuki have finals or something?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 11, 2010)

Dexter said:


> yuki have finals or something?



Not till January - February, but I have a life as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 20, 2010)

ane said:


> I made a request not that long ago but since the list is short, can I request again? just a profile picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 20, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Kagura 285
- Z - 286
- Sunako - 286
-　Selva　-286
- Kobe - 286
- Dexter - 287
- Tifa Lockheart - 287


​*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 20, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



awesome, emilia, thank you so much


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> u choose the stock
> 
> if you choose the first dotted white borders
> 
> ...









Don't forget to credit as well. My bad for not using dotted, it just took to much to find a proper font, my dotted-thing got kind of fucked up.​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 20, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Z - 286 postponed, user banned
- Sunako - 286
-　Selva　-286
- Kobe - 286
- Dexter - 287
- Tifa Lockheart - 287
​*


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 20, 2010)

I still want to use it, please


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 20, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Don't forget to credit as well. My bad for not using dotted, it just took to much to find a proper font, my dotted-thing got kind of fucked up.​



its all right its REALLY PRETTY  

thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 20, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I still want to use it, please



Sure, here it is. 

​
Please turn off your signature. (Press edit post and uncheck "show my signature" from additional options)

Also give proper credit, including link to the shop :]



Kagura said:


> its all right its REALLY PRETTY
> 
> thanks



You're welcome  Thanks for the wait.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Hey :3
> Set please
> 
> Senior




​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Z - 286 postponed, user banned
- Selva　-286
- Kobe - 286
- Dexter - 287
- Tifa Lockheart - 287
​*


----------



## Sunako (Dec 25, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



It's exquisite  Thank you <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2010)

Sunako said:


> It's exquisite  Thank you <3



You're welcome 

Don't forget to credit & stuff, like usual :]


----------



## Sunako (Dec 25, 2010)

Of course  
just one small problem , I can't use the avatars >_<

_"This PNG image has the incorrect file extension."_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Of course
> just one small problem , I can't use the avatars >_<
> 
> _"This PNG image has the incorrect file extension."_



Err... weird, some other guy had a similar problem too... Hmm... Try opening it in paint - save as and pick bitmap? maybe it will work that way, and the quality is good too.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay , it works :]


----------



## Synn (Dec 25, 2010)

You can get around that problem if you add the ".png" file extension when saving the avatars. Tinypic "converts" images into jpg files and that's why you can't use them, when they're originally png images. Try it out, it works! 

Sorry for the spam, Emilia.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2010)

Selva said:


> I want to make a request please
> - Type of request: Set.
> - Member: Senior.
> - Stock: .
> ...






Dooone :]
Don't forget to credit as and stuff 
Also, who are the characters? Or it's just some random fanart? For some reason the trapped one reminds me of N from Death Note ​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2010)

Synn said:


> You can get around that problem if you add the ".png" file extension when saving the avatars. Tinypic "converts" images into jpg files and that's why you can't use them, when they're originally png images. Try it out, it works!
> 
> Sorry for the spam, Emilia.



Oh, don't worry about it. It's a good thing to remember if people will have similar problems in the future.

Merry Christmas btw


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 25, 2010)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Z - 286 postponed, user banned
- Kobe - 286
- Dexter - 287
- Tifa Lockheart - 287
​*


----------



## Selva (Dec 26, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Dooone :]
> Don't forget to credit as and stuff
> Also, who are the characters? Or it's just some random fanart? For some reason the trapped one reminds me of N from Death Note ​


 Thank you so much, it's perfect 
I'm 24'd now sorry  I swear I'll rep as soon as I can 
The blond guy is Kurapika and the other one is Kuroro Lucifer. Both are from Hunter x Hunter manga/anime.
Now that you mention it, Kurapika does look a bit like Near in this picture O_o
Merry xmas ^^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 26, 2010)

Selva said:


> Thank you so much, it's perfect
> I'm 24'd now sorry  I swear I'll rep as soon as I can
> The blond guy is Kurapika and the other one is Kuroro Lucifer. Both are from Hunter x Hunter manga/anime.
> Now that you mention it, Kurapika does look a bit like Near in this picture O_o
> Merry xmas ^^



Thank you for the info . Also, any idea who the original artist is, or you just found the pic randomly?


----------



## Selva (Dec 26, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thank you for the info . Also, any idea who the original artist is, or you just found the pic randomly?


You're welcome ^^
 is the artist's page on pixiv.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 26, 2010)

Selva said:


> You're welcome ^^
> is the artist's page on pixiv.



Thanks a bunch 
I'll make a new rule from now on, all the people that request to add link to the artist page/his works and stop accepting the re-uploaded pictures. I upload most of the works on deviantart and I don't wanna get in trouble because of this.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 26, 2010)

Senior Set

Border: Dotted
Text: None
Work your magic :33


----------



## Ender (Jan 5, 2011)

Senior Set: Sig - max height of 480 px

Pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thank you


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 12, 2011)

*Signature Request*

Image - 
Size - Normal size. I'm not a senior member yet. 
Text - Seven Swordsman Of The Mist

^ I also want my username somewhere on the signature but please have it in very small size.

Description - Add any effects you like. 

Thanks in advance. Will rep and credit.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2011)

*~Avatars~
---------------------------
Transparencies
---------------------------

~Sets~
- Z - 286 postponed, user banned
- Kobe - 286
- Dexter - 287
- Tifa Lockheart - 287
- Milkshake - 289
- -Ender- - 289
- Kakashi Hatake - 289
​*
Exams happen, life happens

- So figure out the rest . I will still add people on the list but I can't say for sure how much you'll have to wait. So if you guys want a fast set, I recommend you to ask somewhere else for the time being.
Thanks for understanding~


----------



## Ender (Jan 12, 2011)

Your sets are worth it  and good luck


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Your sets are worth it  and good luck



If only I'd get ONLY customers like you . Really nice to see someone keep a set for so long instead of changing it over night


----------



## Ender (Jan 12, 2011)

i dont see the point in making someone work hard on a set (even if i do the set myself) then changing it right away  might as well show it off


----------



## Kobe (Jan 13, 2011)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> If only I'd get ONLY customers like you . Really nice to see someone keep a set for so long instead of changing it over night



see how I use mine for months 

let's pass these finals first altogether emi, screw anything else


----------



## Migooki (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm gonna go ahead and request anyway, I don't mind waiting for your work. 
Good luck on your exams~!

Avatar: 150x150 px
Border: Dotted, 1px white between.
Text: None
Other: I want only of Stocking in the avatar (girl to the right). Mostly of her face, a bit of the bow, her hair and the cake.
Stock:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello guys~ and girls, of course 

Almost done with the university for this year so... I thought I might get a "little" back to my stuff. So I will take requests but I'm making the wait list not longer than 5 requests. I don't want to get again over 10+ and be overwhelmed and then leave people wait for months without having their work done in case I need to disappear again.

Anyway... The people who requested previously and didn't have their work done have priority over newcomers and sorry if you find that a bit unfair, but it's my way of apologizing for not taking their requests.


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

AWESOME  pek welcome back (somewhat)  Hope Uni's going well


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome back, Emilia 

*Goes back to lurk in the shadows, waiting for a spot to request <3*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> AWESOME  pek welcome back (somewhat)  Hope Uni's going well



I was expecting a comment from you, loyal man, but probably NOT this soon XD.

Yeah well, uni was "good" enough to make me feel like sleeping for days @__@
If that counts



Synn said:


> Welcome back, Emilia
> 
> *Goes back to lurk in the shadows, waiting for a spot to request <3*



Thank you, Sinful man


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

XD i actually just came back from shopping when i saw the new post  

i know the feeling @_@ i go to bed at 2/3 every night now cause of school and work T_T


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2011)

Alright, got a request (Sig)

Just don't make it a month pls 



No text


Do the following

Make a transparencie out of it, and behind Goku/Kid Goku do some splatters or whatever.


Like here for example



or



or



Make the height 450 px.

Thanks


----------

